# COVID-19’s Biological Politics



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2020)

We continue the history and biology of COVID-19, on occasion showing the absurdities of categorization, which should remain a pathology of Homo sapiens rather than science. The trajectory, then, is political by default.

For instance, a political point is that COVID-19 biology in nature has been disregarded while at the same time, epidemiologists such as Fauci, Foege, and Redfield, have spoke little about the obvious  COVID-19 reservoir in nature. This mysterious reservoir, similar to vectors of Ebola, holds clues and secrets to the coronavirus genome. By default, the unknown reservoir‘s genome will undoubtedly link to cancer biology.

Antibody therapy links COVID-19 to other medical pathologies, including cancer. Forthcoming, we’ll take a closer look at REGN technology as it relates to COVID-19 and childhood cancer, a universally fatal cancer, while mapping out comparable mutations in both.


----------



## miketx (Oct 8, 2020)

They say Trump is down playing the virus because he didn't die.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 8, 2020)

Should President Trump offer his anti-body blood to Nancy Pelosi if she gets the Corona Virus?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Trump is on the cutting edge of C19 history as REGN tech is circulating in his system. The politics continue here:

NEJM Votes Trump Out








						Coronavirus update: New England Journal of Medicine says Trump should be voted out over pandemic management as U.S. death toll tops 212,000
					

The U.S. death toll from the coronavirus illness COVID-19 moved above 212,000 on Thursday, as the editors of the prestigious New England Journal of Medicine sharply criticized the Trump administration’s handling of the pandemic.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2020)

NEJM politicizes C19 biology while it criticizes politicization elsewhere. More scientific are the stats of the 212,000 as to any underlying conditions, genomic susceptibilities, lifestyles that would encourage transmission, etc.

Of interest would be Pelosi’s (physiological [italics]) reaction to Trump’s REGN antibodies. From another thread, we know that Ruth Ginsburg’s pancreatic cancer links to both REGN antibodies and the ACVR1 gene.  When we link a childhood cancer, the FOP/ACVR1 assemblage links to it:

Lessons Learned from FOP








						ACVR1 mutations in DIPG: lessons learned from FOP - PubMed
					

Whole-genome sequencing studies have recently identified a quarter of cases of the rare childhood brainstem tumor diffuse intrinsic pontine glioma to harbor somatic mutations in ACVR1. This gene encodes the type I bone morphogenic protein receptor ALK2, with the residues affected identical to...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’ACVR1 encodes ALK2 with residues affected identical to those that, when mutated in the germline, give rise to the congenital malformation syndrome fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva (FOP), resulting in the transformation of soft tissue into bone. This unexpected link points toward the importance of developmental biology processes in tumorigenesis and provides an extensive experience in mechanistic understanding and drug development, hard-won by FOP researchers to pediatric neurooncology....These tumors are universally fatal with a median overall survival of 9-12 months....a change of lysine to methionine at position 27 on the histone tail (K27M). Remarkably, such mutations have not been identified in any other cancer type, but are also found in approximately 50% of thalamic GBM.
....
Classical cases of FOP harboring the R206H mutation may be diagnosed at birth by a signature malformation of the great toes....
therapeutic antibodies appear unsuitable as the activating mutations found in ALK2 affect only the cytoplasmic portion of the receptor. Much effort therefore has focused on small molecule inhibitors that can target the intracellular kinase activity of the rogue ALK2 protein.’

It is now possible to begin comparing COVID-19 genome mutations.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2020)

The current goal is to connect the region(s) Trump’s antibody therapy targets to mutations in those regions. There is Chinese difference between the European mutation which arose around Feb 2020: D614G. With very few examples of this mutation in China, the origin is unknown.

Trump’s REGN-COV2 very likely targets this region, which is an area of interest in the receptor binding domain (RBD) of the COVID-19 spike protein. We will copy both the SARS-CoV-2 and SARS-CoV for comparison, which is a biological expression of C19’s evolution. USMB software may not align these sequences for easy inspection, and may require manual alignment:









						Emergence of Drift Variants That May Affect COVID-19 Vaccine Development and Antibody Treatment - PubMed
					

New coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) treatments and vaccines are under development to combat COVID-19. Several approaches are being used by scientists for investigation, including (1) various small molecule approaches targeting RNA polymerase, 3C-like protease, and RNA endonuclease; and (2) exploration...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....
SARS-CoV followed by SARS-CoV-2
V I T P G T N A S S E V A V L Y Q d V N C T D V S T A I H A D Q L T P A W R I Y S T G N
V I T P G T N T S N Q V A V L Y Q d V N C T E V P V A I H A D Q L T PT W R V Y S T G S

Uncapitalized ‘d’ is position 614.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Shortly we will post the countries and their ratios for this mutation for those who better know their genomic relationships. The study above states
 ‘In addition to the Netherlands, Switzerland,  and France, our data indicate that the D614G sub-strain is frequently detected in Brazil, Finland, and Belgium. However, given the small sample size, it is hard to ascertain whether D614G is the dominant strain in these countries. A recent report corroborated our findings of high prevalence of D614G in Europe. Within the analyzed patient cohort, the variant was first observed in EPI_ISL 406862, collected on 28 Jan 2020, in a sample from Germany. Subsequently, the variant was detected in EPI_ISL 412982, collected on 7 Feb 2020, in a sample from Wuhan, China. Notably, these two samples do not share common variants besides p.D614G. It is unclear whether the variant emerged in China and disseminated to Europe or this variant emerged independently in China and Europe. Intriguingly, in our data the D614G variant was detected only in 2 out of 151 Chinese patients analyzed.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2020)

The numbers of occurrence for the D614G mutation for those who already know something about their familial genes:

Netherlands  66
Switzerland   29
France           21
UK                  12
USA                 9
Brazil               8
Belgium           7
Finland             6
Portugal           2
Italy                  2
Ireland              2
Germany          2
Denmark          2
China                2
Russia               1
Mexico              1
Luxembourg     1
Georgia             1
Chile                  1


----------



## badger2 (Oct 9, 2020)

The World’s leading medical journal, NEJM, has just gone rabidly fascist against the Trump administration. An excellent example of COVID-19 biological politics, the discourse includes 35 un-named people who signed while playing the race card: 

‘Let’s be clear about the cost of not taking even simple measures. An outbreak that has disproportionately affected communities of color has exacerbated the tensions associated with inequality.’


			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2029812
		


Black doctors recently also went preemptively racist in arguing for unity in vaccine politics based on blacks’ fear or superstition, linking back to Ebola politics on Africa. NEJM makes the blunder of saliently introducing politics into COVID-19 epidemiology and biology. The journal fails to add that b.l.m./a.n.t.i.f.a were busy destroying American infrastructure while the virus raged. This indeed would exacerbate immune problems for these scapegoat-victims of Marxist-racist violence, by the introduction of fear and terror. Especially weakened would be elderly contemplating these insane events, so NEJM fails to address medical issues related to the pandemic in the U.S.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 9, 2020)

Here are shown some aspects of Trump’s REGN-COV2 that link to the receptor binding domain sequences we have already posted in this thread:

Trump’s Treatment Explained








						Trump's Treatments: Regeneron's Antibodies and Gilead's Remdesivir Explained
					

President Trump has already received multiple treatments since his COVID-19 diagnosis last week. Here we explain what they are and how they work.




					www.genengnews.com
				



‘....REGN10933 binds to the RBD from the top, REGN10987 only binds to the front or the lower left side of the RBD....and has little to no overlap with the ACE2 binding site.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2020)

Biological politics move to Wisconsin, the worst-hit US state. The argument is, not surprisingly, politics, though the CO2 compromise of mask wearing should also figure into the discussion. Later today we’ll try to address the issue.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2020)

Fauci gets it backwards in the video (D614G, rather than G614D), though what we’re interested in is whether or not this prominent C19 mutation affects hypoxia-inducing factor 1 (HIF-1) for our current investigation regarding mask wearing and CO2. The mutation question begins at time point 6:45 in the video:


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2020)

Biologically political, Chris Christie has just been released from the hospital after having received Trump’s REGN-COV2, and has received a congratulatory phone call from King Abdullah of Jordan.

On the hypoxia trajectory, we note what is still baffling to physicians:









						Why COVID-19 Silent Hypoxemia Is Baffling to Physicians - PubMed
					

Patients with coronavirus disease (COVID-19) are described as exhibiting oxygen levels incompatible with life without dyspnea. The pairing-dubbed happy hypoxia but more precisely termed silent hypoxemia-is especially bewildering to physicians and is considered as defying basic biology. This...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2020)

After having viewed the Fauci video above, we did a Pubmed search in an attempt to link Fauci’s D614G C19 (Aspartic acid-to-glycine) mutation to hypoxia-inducible factor 1 (HIF-1):

HIF-1 and Glycine yields 119 references. HIF-1 and aspartic acid yields 44 references. However, adding the search ‘hif-1 aspartic’ yields 113 references. Thus, there are few clues at this point to reveal what COVID-19 was “thinking” when it went from aspartic acid to glycine to increase its affinity to the ACE2 receptor.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2020)

We next recalled Zelenko’s tripartite COVID-19 treatment, hydroxychloroquine, azithromycin, and zinc. Trump received zinc, Remdesivir, and REGN-COV2. At this time, it’s difficult to say if Remdesivir is replacing the hcq or azithromycin. Nevertheless, when we link HIF-1 to azithromycin, we come up with Christie’s link to REGN-COV2: asthma. It happens due to rapamycin’s link to both REGN-COV2 and rapamycins target, mTOR.

REGN-2477 / Rapamycin/ Therapeutic Advances








						Therapeutic advances for blocking heterotopic ossification in fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva - PubMed
					

Fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva (FOP) is a rare genetic disease in which heterotopic bone forms in muscle and soft tissue, leading to joint dysfunction and significant disability. FOP is progressive and many patients are wheelchair-bound by the 3rd decade of life. FOP is caused by an...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We mentioned REGN-2477 in posts # 1,068 & #1,079 of the snake meant thread.

Christie’s asthma meets Zelenko’s Azithromycin:
Asthma / Azithromycin / HIF-1








						Azithromycin influences airway remodeling in asthma via the PI3K/Akt/MTOR/HIF-1α/VEGF pathway - PubMed
					

Asthma is a respiratory disease that affects people of all walks of life, and is a hotspot of continuous research, with significant manpower and resources invested in its study. Airway remodeling is an important associated pathological change, and a mark of the irreversible damage produced by...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Coronavirus Dysregulation of AKT/mTOR/HIF-1








						Dysregulation in Akt/mTOR/HIF-1 signaling identified by proteo-transcriptomics of SARS-CoV-2 infected cells - PubMed
					

How severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) infections engage cellular host pathways and innate immunity in infected cells remains largely elusive. We performed an integrative proteo-transcriptomics analysis in SARS-CoV-2 infected Huh7 cells to map the cellular response to...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 10, 2020)

Because HIF-1 directly links to SARS-COV-2, one would question an individual’s genomic ability to adopt to increased CO2 in mask wearing, especially for a virus that has gained, only since January 2020, an increased ability to bind to ACE2.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

In the video, the priest comes on to introduce Fauci, who then misinterprets the COVID-19 mutation, D614G. The viewer would think that this is current information, though the mutation occurred between the last week in Jan 2020 and the first week of Feb 2020 in two countries, Germany and China.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 11, 2020)

The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
					

(AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...




					www.redstate.com
				











						SARS-CoV-2-specific T cell immunity in cases of COVID-19 and SARS, and uninfected controls - Nature
					

SARS-CoV-2-reactive T cells were found in individuals who had recovered from SARS or COVID-19 and in unexposed donors, although with different patterns of immunoreactivity.




					www.nature.com
				












						Presence of SARS-CoV-2-reactive T cells in COVID-19 patients and healthy donors
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has caused a rapidly unfolding pandemic, overwhelming health care systems worldwide[1][1]. Clinical manifestations of Coronavirus-disease 2019 (COVID-19) vary broadly, ranging from asymptomatic infection to acute respiratory failure...




					www.medrxiv.org
				











						Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
					

Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




*Summary*
Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. Importantly, *detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.we *


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 11, 2020)

T cell immunity in the elderly
					

A study by Monash Biomedicine Discovery Institute (BDI) expands the understanding of the molecular pathways that control T cell function and survival and how it relates to declining T cell immunity in the elderly.




					medicalxpress.com
				





A study by Monash Biomedicine Discovery Institute (BDI) expands the understanding of the molecular pathways that control T cell function and survival and how it relates to* declining T cell immunity in the elderly.*

The findings, published in _Nature Communications_, led by Monash BDI's Professor Nicole La Gruta and Dr. Kylie Quinn (formerly of Monash University BDI, now Vice-Chancellor's Research Fellow at RMIT University), outline that the increased metabolism of T cells observed with advanced age was an indication that they were working harder merely to survive.

This contradicts previous knowledge, which suggested an increased metabolism was indicative of T cell function, and will have implications for the development of targeted interventions such as vaccines or immunotherapies to treat age-related immune dysfunction.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 11, 2020)

MORE ON GILEAD SCIENCES – THE CORPORATION BEHIND THE TREATMENT FOR CORONAVIRUS
					

(SECOND article in a series) The Convergence of circumstances and facts is awfully difficult to ignore.




					politicalmoonshine.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks for your contributions, Eagle, we will take a closer look but first we must post another entry that links to the snake meat thread where, before it was closed down, we had linked Trump’s osteopath to COVID-19/dengue autopsies via bone morphogenetic protein. That similarity also comes through when we question mask wearing and increased CO2, and surprisingly, an antibody link as well:

HIF1 / Antibody-Dependent Dengue








						Hypoxia enhances antibody-dependent dengue virus infection - PubMed
					

Dengue virus (DENV) has been found to replicate in lymphoid organs such as the lymph nodes, spleen, and liver in post-mortem analysis. These organs are known to have low oxygen levels (~0.5-4.5% O<sub>2</sub>) due to the vascular anatomy. However, how physiologically low levels of oxygen affect...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....Our findings indicate that the increase in viral burden associated with secondary DENV infection is antibody-dependent but hypoxia induced and suggest a role for targeting hypoxia-induced factors for anti-dengue therapy.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

The first thing we notice about fact sets in post #21, is that, on the snake meat thread, we have already shown that in nature, the Coronavirus genome can integrate retro viral elements, in particular, env. If one were to enhance COVID-19, it would be at the same location now targeted by Trump’s and Christie’s med, REGN-COV2: the RBD (receptor binding domain).

May 2020 C19 RBD








						Interaction of the spike protein RBD from SARS-CoV-2 with ACE2: Similarity with SARS-CoV, hot-spot analysis and effect of the receptor polymorphism - PubMed
					

The spread of COVID-19 caused by the SARS-CoV-2 outbreak has been growing since its first identification in December 2019. The publishing of the first SARS-CoV-2 genome made a valuable source of data to study the details about its phylogeny, evolution, and interaction with the host...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....No major divergence of the interaction interface of SARS-COV-2 with hACE2 was noticed from the similarity matrix analysis. This suggests that the molecular elements required for the binding with the receptor might also be involved in the interaction with other orthologous forms of ACE2 and that these elements are not optimized specifically for the human form. Therefore, it is unlikely that the interface of RBD from SARS-COV-2 is a result of human intervention via genetic engineering aiming to increase the affinity toward ACE2.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

Post #21 on Soros involvement in Gilead mentions....’an outbreak in China whereby a Washington State doctor just used Gilead’s Remdesivir to demonstrate the first likely effective treatment.’

This is not so, but if Soros was watching, the first effective treatment(s) in spite of fits and starts, was Raoult’s French approach and Zelenko’s mimicking that and also adding zinc. Soros would have been watching the developments of Regeneron for Trump’s and Christie’s REGN technology, especially since the Palm trial for Ebola (REGN-EB3). That’s likely why Soros dropped Gilead. He would also eventually come to know that the double-antibody molecular clamp of REGN-COV2 would neutralize even those viruses in nature that would arise.







 In post #19, the case for masks includes an Annals of Internal Medicine study in China: ‘another explanation is that mask wearing to prevent infection was mandatory in public settings but not in households during the study period....patients with COVID-19 who had more severe symptoms had a higher transmission capacity.’

Firstly, SARS-COV outbreaks have taught the C19 genome about mask wearing, and has done so precisely in an endemic Chinese situation. On the other hand, the mutation occurring in Germany also had comparable symptoms. What were they?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

No, the Palm Trial was in 2018, Soros dropped Gilead in the second quarter of 2014.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

While searching back to 2014, we came upon a kickback suit:

United States Files Suit Against Drug Manufacturer Regeneron for Paying Kickbacks Through Co-Pay Foundation








						United States Files Suit Against Drug Manufacturer Regeneron for Paying Kickbacks Through Co-Pay Foundation
					

BOSTON – The U.S. Attorney’s Office announced today that the government has filed a civil False Claims Act complaint against drug manufacturer Regeneron Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (Regeneron), of Tarrytown, N.Y. The complaint alleges that Regeneron paid tens of millions of dollars in kickbacks for...




					www.justice.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

We searched back in an attempt to find out why Soros quit Regeneron in the second quarter of 2014, with no results at this time. However, Regeneron began a six-month project for Ebola, and in Aug 2014 coupled with BARDA. Regeneron knew that since 2006, Marburg and Ebola had been classified as material threats, but it is unknown just how soon after the 2013-2014 outbreak Regeneron began this Ebola Project. 

What is known, is that Fauci’s COVID-19 mutation, D614G links to Ebola:

Ebola D759G Replication Advantage








						Naturally Occurring Single Mutations in Ebola Virus Observably Impact Infectivity - PubMed
					

Sequencing of Ebola virus (EBOV) genomes during the 2014-2016 epidemic identified several naturally occurring, dominant mutations potentially impacting virulence or tropism. In this study, we characterized EBOV variants carrying one of the following substitutions: A82V in the glycoprotein (GP)...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....D759G in the RNA-dependent RNA polymerase conferred a replication advantage in monkey Vero E6, human A549, and insectivorous bat Tb1.Lu cells.’

Tb1.Lu likely denotes the genus Tadarida, and Lu may be a geographical designate.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

It is interesting to note that the sources for the above D759G mutation include the Special Pathogens Program, Public Health Agency of Canada, Winnipeg; Guandong Key Laboratory, Southern University of Science and Technology, Shenzhen, China; Center for Influenza Research and Early Warning, Chinese Academy of Science and Technology, Beijing.

We have already mentioned this Shenzhen location in the snake meat thread.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

The politics are indeed biological, as Trump’s antibodies confront Fauci’s anger:

“They did this without my permission.”
https://www.yahoo.com/huff post/Anthony-Fauci-says-he-didnt-consent-to-Trump-ad-200524280.html

The Ebola mutation in Tb1.Lu cells above, seems to have taken place in Tadarida brasiliensis Mexicana lung cells.

Tb1.Lu (NBL-12) Sigma-Aldrich








						TB1 Lu (NBL-12) CB_90020805
					

TB1 Lu (NBL-12) 90020805



					www.sigmaaldrich.com
				



‘....adult female bat lung....rabies virus....’

The Sigma-Aldrich page does not name the bat species. Further tracking T. Brasiliensis links to an Appalachian Coronavirus:

Tadarida brasiliensis / Human Coronavirus (HCOV) NL63








						Bat coronavirus in Brazil related to appalachian ridge and porcine epidemic diarrhea viruses - PubMed
					

Bat coronavirus in Brazil related to appalachian ridge and porcine epidemic diarrhea viruses




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....Evidence suggests that alphacoronaviruses may use bats as hosts to spread human Coronavirus which originated by evolution of Appalachian Ridge CoV strain 2 (ARCoV2).’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/Anthony-Fauci-says-he-didnt-consent-to-Trump-ad-200524280.html


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

The Fauci report is titled ‘ Anthony Fauci Says He Didn’t Consent to Trump Ad That Takes His Words Out of Context’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

Continuing the report in post #29 for the human Coronavirus links to Reynoldsburg, Ohio precisely as Ebola was taking off in Africa:

‘....In summary, we found that a CoV detected in Tadarida brasiliensis in Brazil has close phylogenetic relationships to ARCoV2 and PEDV.’

2014 Reynoldsburg, Ohio / PEDV
https:// www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24750580
‘....In Jan 2014, samples from pigs with unique disease, suspected to be PED were submitted to this laboratory.’

The high number of American deaths due to COVID-19 may link and be due to Appalachian Ridge Coronavirus and PEDV for the evolution of coronaviruses in Tadarida brasiliensis, which bat links the D759G Ebola mutation.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

New variant of porcine epidemic diarrhea virus, United States, 2014 - PubMed
					

New variant of porcine epidemic diarrhea virus, United States, 2014




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 11, 2020)

Post #27 shows that the Ebola virus mutation D759G that happens in both human and Tadarida cells is precisely remdesivir’s target, RNA-dependent RNA polymerase.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 11, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Post #21 on Soros involvement in Gilead mentions....’an outbreak in China whereby a Washington State doctor just used Gilead’s Remdesivir to demonstrate the first likely effective treatment.’
> 
> This is not so, but if Soros was watching, the first effective treatment(s) in spite of fits and starts, was Raoult’s French approach and Zelenko’s mimicking that and also adding zinc. Soros would have been watching the developments of Regeneron for Trump’s and Christie’s REGN technology, especially since the Palm trial for Ebola (REGN-EB3). That’s likely why Soros dropped Gilead. He would also eventually come to know that the double-antibody molecular clamp of REGN-COV2 would neutralize even those viruses in nature that would arise.


And yet HCL is a pathway for Zinc as well to help fight the virus.........Gilead is pushing a drug that was Federally funded.........Over a half a year ago I posted that information from souces like UAB and others doing studies on these very drugs..................but the initial studies weren't so great..........and Gilead was trying to ditch HCL from the start to PUSH IT'S DRUG.

Gilead then pushed it to Orphan  status to make money...........then dropped it after being called out for it as 'Gov't funded.

Gilead is a HEAVY LOBBYIST to make tons of money........and have been tied to the likes of Rumsfield, Bush, Clinton and others..........aka they bribe politicians to create laws and rules to make them rich.

UAB begins clinical trial of COVID drug given to Trump  Newer trial.............but they did the trials for ebola.









						Good results for COVID-19 drug with Alabama ties
					

The New England Journal of Medicine published an article describing improvement for most patients in a small group taking remdesivir, which was developed through research centered at the University of Alabama at Birmingham




					www.al.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

When we link Ebola to Remdesivir we get an American Coronavirus that links to COVID-19, though there is little information on its biology. It would not be so important had Fauci not led us to it.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, we have already said on the now closed snake meat thread that they have done trials for Ebola. We have already begun a new thread to deal with USMB fascism and this thread is about biological politics that are more interested in why so many American deaths rather than why or how Gilead made money. Find info on Appalachian Ridge Coronavirus, because isis American, not Chinese.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

That stocks can fall is mirrored here for Regeneron, though the question boils down to the biological politics between the antibody and the coronavirus. What does the CDC know about Appalachian Ridge Coronavirus? This virus is endemic to the United States and uses the same Remdesivir target as does COVID-19. Are males more susceptible? What is its history?  Does Regeneron know that it links to its Ebola antibody technology?

Regeneron


			https://www.yahoo.com/news/Regeneron-ceo-says-more-testing-034230468.html


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

The title to search for is ‘Regeneron CEO Says More Testing Needed for Antibody Cocktail After Trump Touted it as COVID-19 ‘Cure’. We are fortunate, thanks to Fauci, to finally address the question of the Ebola reservoir in nature at the same time as the question of the COVID-19 reservoir in nature.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

We begin to analyze Fauci’s COVID-19 mutation as it occurs in Ebola virus. Note that within these months, Soros decided to drop Regeneron.









						Functional Characterization of Adaptive Mutations during the West African Ebola Virus Outbreak - PubMed
					

The dimension of the Ebola virus outbreak in West Africa was unprecedented. Amino acid substitutions in the viral L polymerase, surface glycoprotein GP, and nucleocapsid protein NP emerged, were fixed early in the outbreak, and were found in almost 90% of the sequences. Here we showed that these...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....The first substitution, an exchange from aspartame to glycine, was located at amino acid position 759 of the L polymerase in close vicinity to the highly conserved GDN motif of the enzymatically active center (amino acids 741 to 743).
....Fig.2 Row 1, amino acid mutations at NP111, GP82, and L759; Row 2, incidence of the three different mutations in 1,011 full viral genome sequences from EBOV cases that occurred between Mar 2014 and Oct 2015; Row 3, date of the first appearance of mutations at positions NP111, GP82, and L759 and the respective GenBank accession numbers. From Mar to Jun the majority of sequences had the signature of the prototype Makona C7 (69%). Sequences with the single mutation L759D were reported for a short time period (until Ap 2014). Until end of May 2014, the double mutant GP A82V and L D759G coexisted before the triple mutation became the dominant signature in the following months until the end of the outbreak. The three mutants accumulated sequentially in the order L D759G > GP A82V > NP R111C.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

We now know the country of origin for the D-to-G mutation in comparison with COVID-19, as the above report continues:

‘L D759G was first detected at the end of Mar in Guinea and was later replaced by the triple mutant. The triple signature was first detected in Sierra Leone (end of May 2014) and was detected in more than 90% of the viruses isolated after Jun 2014.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

The CDC report to track the D-to-G mutation in bat lung Tb1.Lu, is here:

Bat Coronavirus in Brazil Related to Appalachian Ridge and Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea Viruses








						Bat Coronavirus in Brazil Related to Appalachian Ridge and Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea Viruses
					

Coronavirus in Bats, Brazil




					wwwnc.cdc.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Biological politics could not come at a more inopportune time for b.l.m./a.n.t.i.f.a thugs now tearing down statues in Portland, because the biological history of the D-to-G mutation of COVID-19 links to Columbus arriving in North America. We now have the location for collection of the Appalachian Ridge Coronavirus, and the pertinent bat is Perimyotis subflavus:









						Evidence Supporting a Zoonotic Origin of Human Coronavirus Strain NL63
					

The relationship between bats and coronaviruses (CoVs) has received considerable attention since the severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS)-like CoV was identified in the Chinese horseshoe bat (Rhinolophidae) in 2005. Since then, several bats throughout the world have been shown to shed CoV...



					jvi.asm.org
				



‘....We used Roche 454 sequencing to determine the viral sequences present in bat fecal samples from big brown bats captured in the Saratoga National Historical Park in New York (New England CoV [NECoV] and tricolored bats from the Chesapeake and Ohio Canal National Historical Park in Maryland (Appalachian Ridge CoV strain 2 [ARCoV2]....this observation suggests that ARCoV.2 and HCOV-NL63 originated from the same ancestor, predicting that a potential cross-species transmission event occurred about the time that Columbus arrived in North America.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

With antibody technology, viruses can be thwarted before vaccines can be developed, meaning that their source in nature will matter much less than before.

12 Oct 2020 Lilly’s LY-CoV555








						Eli Lilly In Gates Foundation Supply Deal For Covid-19 Antibodies
					

Eli Lilly & Co. has entered into an agreement with the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, for future supply of the US drugmaker’s therapeutic Covid-19 antibody candidates to low- and middle-income countries.The agreement to bring equitable access to potential treatments is part of the Covid-19...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

So far, there is little on HCOV NL63 that links to the HIF-1 gene the way that it did to COVID-19, though the hypothesis is that the unusual number of American deaths have to do with indigenous virus genomes rather than politics of administrations, and also that there is a uniqueness in living in North America that differs from the Homo sapiens host in China. The financial element clings stubbornly to COVID politics:









						The next big market mover, according to Wall St.
					

Wall Street readies investors for the next major stock market catalyst: a COVID-19 vaccine.




					www.yahoo.com
				



‘....The vaccine represents a more important factor than the election result for the path of equities....Aside from the vaccine, therapeutic antibodies from Eli Lilly and Regeneron have demonstrated a benefit on hospitalizations/ER visits in early studies offering a potential bridge to broader availability of vaccines, a dynamic potentially under-appreciated by investors.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Regeneron’s approach of using a double antibody to prevent resistance mutations has been mimicked by Lilly in that the latter uses LY-COV555 and LY-COV016. Not knowing the citation, a snippet, however, shows that using a single antibody can be dangerous:

‘Viral RNA sequences revealed putative LY-COV555 resistance variants in placebo and all treatment arms. The rate of resistance variants was numerically higher in treated patients (8%) versus placebo (6%).’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

There is a Type of math that Johns Hopkins University will be having trouble with regarding C-19 deaths. That math links to the immune stresses caused by non-COVID-19 parameters such as the destruction and violence caused by b.l.m./a.n.t.i.f.a as the Chinese virus raged in America, the accompanying fear and terror, a destruction and blatant disregard that compounded the problem of COVID-19 economics.

75,000 More Deaths


			https://www.yahoo.com/news/75-000-more-Americans-died-150018416.html
		

‘....Johns Hopkins University data puts the total COVID-19 death toll in the U.S. at just below 215,000.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

The reason the URL did not function was because the spelling software for the iPad has not been turned off, and will consistently capitalize in an attempt to figure out what the typist is thinking.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

It's important not to rely on these iPad crutches when writing in science and medicine, akin to the pathologies of using the quote button, which crutches we have now turned off: auto-capitalization, auto-correction, check spelling, smart punctuation, and a mechanism called 'predictive,' the disablings of which give the researcher their precious time back.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

#35: that may be the reason for sabotage of the Recovery trial: that it was trying to push its own medicine. What does not compute is that hydroxychloroquine does not target remdesivir's target. At least as far as we know.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 12, 2020)

wow. the president tests negative!


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

Briefly, a 7-month old child admitted to Slotervaart Hospital in the Netherlands, designates the NL in HCoV-NL63, the virus that links to the North American recombination event about the time of Columbus's arrival. Here we link that virus to Wuhan Institute of Virology, circa 2010. The designation 'PeSu' is the Tricolored bat, Perimyotis:

2012 Huynh, J, et al








						Evidence supporting a zoonotic origin of human coronavirus strain NL63 - PubMed
					

The relationship between bats and coronaviruses (CoVs) has received considerable attention since the severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS)-like CoV was identified in the Chinese horseshoe bat (Rhinolophidae) in 2005. Since then, several bats throughout the world have been shown to shed CoV...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We previously used this synthetic approach (inoculating freshly filtered fecal supernatants onto a variety of cells, including PeSu-B5L lung cells) to resurrect bat CoV HKU3, the SARS-like CoV identified in the Chinese horseshoe bat, Rhinolophus, and showed that the only block to replication of this bat virus in primate cells was the180-amino-acid portion of the spike glycoprotein known as. the receptor-binding domain (RBD)....In addition, the sequence of the orthologous ACE2 receptor of tricolor bat has not been determined, but likely presents the determinants with cross-species transmission, and notably, HCoV-NL63 receptor usage was not evaluated in these studies (20567988).'

The Pubmed abstract number is for a co-authored paper from Wuhan Institute of Virology, Australian Animal Health Laboratory, and the Department of Pharmacology of the University of Minnesota:

Pubmed 20567988








						Angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) proteins of different bat species confer variable susceptibility to SARS-CoV entry - PubMed
					

The discovery of SARS-like coronavirus in bats suggests that bats could be the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV. However, previous studies indicated the angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) protein, a known SARS-CoV receptor, from a horseshoe bat was unable to act as a functional receptor for...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Why didn't the Wuhan Institute of Virology not determine ACE2 usage in a virus that obviously had to do with recombination events in North America?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

By 2010, the Chinese would be interested in any ACE2 information, including that from HCoV-NL63. ACE2 receptor biology of NL63 would show susceptibility of non-Chinese genomes closer linked to Europe, recalling that Fauci's D614G COVID-19 mutation links to its arising almost simultaneously in Germany and China, which is the mutation that confers increased affinity for ACE2.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

It does not seem that Fauci is putting all of his cards on the table:

Trump Presses Attack on Fauci








						Trump presses attack on Fauci in dispute over campaign ad
					

The nation's leading expert in infectious diseases has asked for a video that takes his words out of context to be removed.




					www.yahoo.com
				



'...."WHO no longer likes lockdowns"....Fauci said, "When it became clear that infection could be spread by asymptomatic carriers who don't know they're infected, that made it very clear that we had to strongly recommend masks." '

It has taken quite some time to learn about asymptomatic carriers.

2004 Guangzhou, First Military Medical University








						[Epidemiological investigation of nosocomial infection of SARS in medical staff of a hospital] - PubMed
					

SARS patients may have no or very limited infectivity during the latent period. Infection of SARS might be concerned with the intensity and persistence of contact with the infectious sources. The pathogenesis of SARS might involve the immune status of the potential patients, and immunodeficient...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....All 57 persons with close contact with the 12 medical staff suffering SARS in the latent period or with one having early-stage SARS did not show any signs of SARS during one month for observation in isolation.'


----------



## WarmPotato (Oct 13, 2020)

Dang Badger I thought this thread was bustling but its just you XD


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

The Huynh et al report of post #52 mentions that bat cells were immortalized, and here we show that this immortalization links our HIF-1 investigation for mask-wearing and hypoxia. Because dengue-infected brains were similar to COVID-19-infected brains at autopsy, megakaryocytes were the pivot between the two. Thus our search, 'hif-1 megakaryocytes' revealed a runx- and sparc-gene connection:

May 2016  Megakaryocytes / RUNX2 / SPARC








						Cell and Signal Components of the Microenvironment of Bone Metastasis Are Affected by Hypoxia - PubMed
					

Bone metastatic cells release bone microenvironment proteins, such as the matricellular protein SPARC (secreted protein acidic and rich in cysteine), and share a cell signaling typical of the bone metabolism controlled by Runx2. The megakaryocytes in the bone marrow engrafted by the metastases...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....secreted protein acidic and rich in cysteine....RUNX2....'

A search 'runx1 covid-19' yielded a May 2020 report:
May 2020   Tripartite Combination of Candidate Pandemic Mitigation Agents








						Tripartite Combination of Candidate Pandemic Mitigation Agents: Vitamin D, Quercetin, and Estradiol Manifest Properties of Medicinal Agents for Targeted Mitigation of the COVID-19 Pandemic Defined by Genomics-Guided Tracing of SARS-CoV-2 Targets in H
					

Genes required for SARS-CoV-2 entry into human cells, ACE2 and FURIN, were employed as baits to build genomic-guided molecular maps of upstream regulatory elements, their expression and functions in the human body, and pathophysiologically relevant cell types. Repressors and activators of the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The Huynh et al report states that....

'Generation of Immortalized Bat Cells....The cells were infected, as previously described, with lentivirus vectors... For cells to be immortalized, we added 1 ml of hTERT-Bmi-1-Polyprene mixture and incubated it for 3 h at 37 degrees C.'

Next, we used the combination search 'sparc bmi-1' which yields nasopharyngeal carcinoma:

2012   SPARC / Bmi-1








						Secreted protein acidic and rich in cysteine (SPARC) is associated with nasopharyngeal carcinoma metastasis and poor prognosis - PubMed
					

SPARC expression is common in NPC patients. Our data shows that elevated SPARC expression is a potential unfavorable prognostic factor for patients with NPC.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....immortalized nasopharyngeal epithelial cells (NPECs) induced by Bmi-1....SPARC positively correlated with the status of distant metastasis.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

The bustling part has to do with readers.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

Note that the tripartite combination report (post #56) shows that repressors of ACE2 and furin included HIF1a, and the activators of ACE2 and furin included runx1. In the now-closed snake meat thread, we had shown that furin sequences excluded pangolins as likely intermediate hosts of COVID-19.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

To help answer the question of mask wearing and hypoxia-CO2, the tripartite combination report in post #56 shows that HIF1a and POU5F1 are repressors of ACE2, which would be a thumbs up for mask wearing.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

In this report from Turkey, the factor protects against C-19:

(Oct 2020 Turkey) HIF Protects Against COVID-19








						Hypoxia inducible factor-1 protects against COVID-19: A hypothesis - PubMed
					

Hypoxia inducible factor-1 protects against COVID-19: A hypothesis




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....By the light of these findings, we suggest that HIF stabilization may improve outcomes in COVID-19 infection by decreasing ferritin, ACE2 levels and hypoxia.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

We have shown that immortalization of North American bat cells used Bmi-1, including the Netherlands strain of HCoV-NL63, on a trajectory investigating COVID-19 brain autopsies. Bmi-1 also links to Tom Parker's glioblastoma:

Wanted Singer Tom Parker Reveals Inoperable Tumor


			https://www.monstersandcritics.com/celebrity/the-wanted-singer-tom-parker-reveals-inoperable-brain-tumor-diagnosis-what-is-glioblastoma/
		


Bmi-1 Inhibits Glioblastoma








						Targeting of BMI-1 with PTC-209 inhibits glioblastoma development - PubMed
					

Glioblastoma multiforme (GBM) is the most common and aggressive brain tumor and refractory to existing therapies. The oncogene BMI-1, a member of Polycomb Repressive Complex 1 (PRC1) plays essential roles in various human cancers and becomes an attractive therapeutic target. Here we showed that...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Interestingly, the Bmi-1-glioblastoma report is from Groningen, The Netherlands and Hubei Key Laboratory of Cell Homeostasis, Wuhan, China.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

We note that the immortalization of bat lung cells, linking to Tadarida brasiliensis lung cells (Tb1.Lu) for rabies, links the immortalizing agent itself, Bmi-1, to human brain cancer therapy.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

The ebola mutation, D759G, comparable with Fauci's D614G COVID-19 mutation, happened in Tb1.Lu cells.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2020)

Obesity would be a factor to consider in mask wearing and increased CO2.

Obesity Hypoventilation Syndrome / COVID-19








						Letter to the Editor: Obesity hypoventilation syndrome and severe COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Letter to the Editor: Obesity hypoventilation syndrome and severe COVID-19




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....obesity coexisting with COVID-19 may predispose patients to the risk of more severe conditions.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2020)

A question of COVID-19's seasonality in a flu study is in  the news, with contradictory reasoning:









						COVID-19 may not be seasonal like the flu, study finds: 'Transmission has not slowed down during warm months'
					

New research suggests that the virus may stick around all year.




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....Gonsenhauser (Ohio State University)...."While there has been speculation that COVID-19 would exhibit seasonality, there has been little supporting evidence of that speculation." '

Gonsenhauser is trained in physiology, genetics and the cognitive science of aging. One could speculate that there is a German genetic background involved here. So, does Gonsenhauser know of the COVID-19 D614G mutation, the one Fauci has commented on, the one that links to Germany?

The question arises as to what role this mutation may play in seasonality, for even a quick search of the literature comes up with the same mutation occurring in influenza:

HA222 Polymorphism / Aspartate-to-Glycine / H1N1








						HA222 polymorphism in Influenza A(H1N1) 2009 isolates from Intensive Care Units and ambulatory patients during three influenza seasons - PubMed
					

Amino acid substitutions which can affect the receptor binding specificity of the influenza virus, like the substitution of aspartic acid with glycine in position 222 of the haemagglutinin (HA) of influenza virus A(H1N1) 2009, have been associated with increased viral pathogenicity and increased...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....substitution of aspartic acid with glycine at position 222....'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2020)

Interestingly, when we press the d-to-g mutation trajectory, we come upon problematics of access, for the cost to view the HA222 article (above) is $41.95.  When we again found the strength and bolstered our courage, we found another d-to-g that links to dengue. Excited at the prospects that this would link to the now-closed snake meat thread, our hopes were dashed, as we discovered (no price [italics]) mentioned to view the entire article:

Jan 2006   Dengue D-to-G Mutation / NS1 / DSS Strain








						Impact of dengue virus infection and its control - PubMed
					

Dengue virus infection has been counted among emerging and re-emerging diseases because of (1) the increasing number of patients, (2) the expansion of epidemic areas, and (3) the appearance of severe clinical manifestation of dengue hemorrhagic fever (DHF)/dengue shock syndrome (DSS), which is...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2020)

Note that when the reader clicks on the above page, one can see "Free Full Text" which access is not available. Likely the first time seeing this type of anomaly, this report from Tailand may have been adjusted for access after the Thais were reporting the use of anti-HIV meds for COVID-19 some months past, though reasons why this might happen are yet unknown.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2020)

We posted on coronavirus subsistence on surfaces on 12 Feb 2020, in post #391 of the snake meat thread:




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We have sent a communication to Italy in regard to the subspecies and type locality of Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi. It may not have been investigated.  11 Feb 2020  Coronavirus Likely Jumped from Bats to an 'Intermediate Host' Before Infecting Humans, WHO Says Coronavirus likely jumped...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....mouse hepatitis virus MHV, 20 degrees C, 28 days.'

So this report of today's media links COVID-19 to the same length of time, showing that this ability is embedded in the coronavirus genome:

28-Day COVID-19 Survival on Smartphone Screens








						Research finds coronavirus can survive on phone screens for 28 days
					

The virus that causes COVID-19 can stay active on non-porous surfaces like smartphones for much longer than the flu virus, according to researchers from Australia’s national science agency.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2020)

Fauci's COVID-19 mutation, D614G arose almost simultaneously in both Germany and China. The trajectory of investigation must include, then, Hutterite genes in North America, that link the D86G mutation in Bowen-Conradi syndrome to both Austria and South Dakota. Stats should eventually show the number of Hutterite cases, if any any details of these cases. We will show that Bowen-Conradi syndrome links to the virulence of COVID-9.

Bowen-Conradi Syndrome
Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Bowen-Conradi_syndrome
'....EMG1....'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2020)

__





						Bowen–Conradi syndrome - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2020)

A Hutterite collective genome showing those infected with COVID-19 in either the Canadian Prairie Provinces or the U.S. Great Plains, may yield insights that lead back to Europe, or vice versa.

Mutations of a Gene Essential for Ribosome Biogenesis, EMG1, Causes Bowen-Conradi Syndrome








						Mutation of a gene essential for ribosome biogenesis, EMG1, causes Bowen-Conradi syndrome - PubMed
					

Bowen-Conradi syndrome (BCS) is an autosomal-recessive disorder characterized by severely impaired prenatal and postnatal growth, profound psychomotor retardation, and death in early childhood. Nearly all reported BCS cases have been among Hutterites, with an estimated birth prevalence of 1/355...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The D86 residue formed a salt bridge with arginine 84 that would be disrupted by the glycine (G) substitution.'

COVID-19 Salt Bridge








						Immunoinformatics-aided identification of T cell and B cell epitopes in the surface glycoprotein of 2019-nCoV - PubMed
					

The 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) outbreak has caused a large number of deaths with thousands of confirmed cases worldwide, especially in East Asia. This study took an immunoinformatics approach to identify significant cytotoxic T lymphocyte (CTL) and B cell epitopes in the 2019-nCoV...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....with continuous hydrogen bonds and salt bridge anchors, indicating their potential in generating immune responses. Some of these epitopes can be potential candidates for development of COVID-19 vaccines.'

While maintaining the epitope idea, it should be mentioned that Bowen-Conradi syndrome is a ribosomopathy. So too is Native American Indian Childhood Cirrhosis (NAIC) whereby the cirhin gene, CIRH1a, is mutated from an arginine (R) to a tryptophan (W). Again, a coronavirus links to this mutation:

1997 Athens, Georgia  Avian Infectious Bronchitis Virus R386W








						Identification of amino acids involved in a serotype and neutralization specific epitope within the s1 subunit of avian infectious bronchitis virus - PubMed
					

Localization of neutralizing, serotype specific epitopes of infectious bronchitis virus has been difficult because these epitopes are conformationally dependent. We identified amino acids involved in a serotype specific, conformationally dependent epitope by analysis of the S1 gene of 13...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....the substitutions at residue 386 were from arginine to proline, histidine, or tryptophan....amino acid residues 304 and 386 on the S1 glycoprotein are involved in a virus neutralizing serotype specific epitope.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mention was made of avian infectious bronchitis virus in the snake meat thread, 27 & 28 Jan, posts #111 & 133, and posts # 385, 564, 582, etc.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2020)

For the politics and demographics, then, COVID-19 infections of Native Americans carrying the CIRH1a gene mutation would qualify for further investigation for expression of the coronavirus genome that linked Hutterite genes or surface phenomenon of COVID-19.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 16, 2020)

To a list of factors besides COVID-19's increased affinity for ACE2 receptors should be added the mutational machinery mentioned in this Chinese report:









						Human SARS-CoV-2 has evolved to reduce CG dinucleotide in its open reading frames - PubMed
					

The outbreak of COVID-19 has brought great threat to human health. Its causative agent is a severe acute respiratory syndrome-related coronavirus which has been officially named SARS-CoV-2. Here we report the discovery of extremely low CG abundance in its open reading frames. We found that CG...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We report the discovery of extremely low CG abundance in SARS-CoV-2 open reading frames (ORFs). We found that CG reduction in SARS-Cov-2 is achieved mainly through mutating C/G into A/T and CG is the best target for mutation. Meanwhile, 5'-untranslated region of SARS-CoV-2 has high CG content and is capable of forming an internal ribosome entry site (IRES) to recruit host ribosome for translating its RNA. These features allow SARS-CoV-2 to reproduce efficiently in host cells, because less energy is consumed in disrupting the stem-loops formed by its genomic RNA.

Notably, genomes of cellular orgnisms have very low CG abundance suggesting that mutating C/G into A/T occurs universally in all life forms. Moreover, SRS-CoV-2 has evolved to decrease CG dinucleotide in its open reading frames (ORFs). Moreover, CG is the dinucleotide related to CpG island, mutational hotspot and single nucleotide polymorphism in cellular organisms. After being released into cytoplasm of a host cell, viral RNA is translated immediately to produce viral proteins by using the translational machinery of host cells.
....
The stability of the stem-loop structure is dependent on number of hydrogen bonds formed between bases in the stem part. Because C-G and T-A base-pairs are formed through three and two hydrogen bonds, respectively, a viral RNA strand with high numb of C and G bases will form more stable stem-loops than that with high number of T and A bases....We analysed dinucleotide distribution and stability of twenty-four coronavirus species. We found that ORFs of SARS-CoV-2 have an extremely low abundance of CG dinucleotide. The secondary structure of SARS-CoV-2 genomic RNA is less stable than many other coronaviruses. Therefore, it is suggested that SARS-CoV-2 is more efficient in reproduction than other coronaviruses, because less energy is consumed in disrupting the stem-loops formed by its genomic RNA.

In our opinion, it is the lower C/G content in genomic RNA that allows SARS-CoV-2 to reproduce higher numbes of virus particles before triggering the immunoreaction of host cells, because less energy is consumed in replicating each virus particle.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 16, 2020)

Geographical and Adult MIS-C

On the snake meat thread, we reported on MIS-C on 8 Jul 2020 and on 10 Aug 2020 (Boston Children's Hospital) on the same thread. It was reported on another thread linking Trump and Fauci on 29 Jul 2020 (7,000 kids in Florida).

16 Oct 2020 MIS-C Now Seen in Adults








						A rare Covid-19 complication was reported in children. Now, it's showing up in adults.
					

"This needs to be in the forefront of every intensive care unit physician's mind," said one expert.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




8 Jul 2020




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

At Pubmed, there is only one entry for chloroquine use in the suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Chrysemys:  (1985) Chrysemys / Thyroid / Chloroquine https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3905504 '....chloroquine or bacitracin inhibited the degradation activity.'



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




29 Jul 2020




__





						Trump is upset that Fauci is more popular than him.............
					

Wow..................just when I thought that Trump couldn't go any lower, he manages to do so.  Yesterday, he was bitching at his press conference that Fauci was more popular than him, and he appeared to be a bit butt hurt about it.  Sorry, but being president doesn't mean that everyone is...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




10 Aug 2020




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

As will be shown, this author has important COVID-19 information. In the authopr's report 1), the name of the drug is not mentioned. The author's report 2) is the important information:  1) 29 Jul 2020  UMBC Chemist Hopes 10-Year-Old-Drug Can Help Those Infected with Coronavirus...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 16, 2020)

More info for the interested reader in link and other sources linked below.






						Covid-19 Lessons
					

The lesson here is the republican party and their followers are a danger both to democracy and to the health and safety of the people. The effort starting largely by Reagan (and before) to destroy government shows today. South Korea is ahead of us in virus testing as is China. Learn this lesson...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




*'Researchers concluded that, if passengers wear surgical masks continuously*, very little of the virus spreads, because of how the air is circulated and filtered on the planes.'



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/defense-department-study-finds-low-risk-of-coronavirus-infection-through-air-on-a-packed-airline-flight/2020/10/15/e84aa092-0e30-11eb-8a35-237ef1eb2ef7_story.html
		



*'The Most Likely Way You’ll Get Infected With Covid-19'*

'You don’t have to sanitize your apples anymore, but you do have to wear a mask'









						The Most Likely Way You’ll Get Infected With Covid-19
					

You don’t have to sanitize your apples anymore, but you do have to wear a mask




					elemental.medium.com
				




*Long term effects of Covid and vaccine progress:*

'Lasting symptoms may not be down to a single syndrome but several different ones'









						Long Covid: what we know so far
					

Lasting symptoms may not be down to a single syndrome but several different ones




					www.theguardian.com
				





*'Covid vaccine tracker: when will a coronavirus vaccine be ready?'*









						Covid vaccine tracker: when will a coronavirus vaccine be ready?
					

More than 170 teams of researchers are racing to develop a safe and effective vaccine. Here is their progress




					www.theguardian.com
				





"If people think nature is their friend, then they sure don't need an enemy." Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## badger2 (Oct 16, 2020)

Almost every county in Wisconsin is now considered a COVID-19 hotspot.

16 Oct 2020








						Almost all of Wisconsin is classified as a COVID 'hot spot'
					

Officials in the state report some hospitals have already reached 90 percent capacity in their intensive care units.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 16, 2020)

It is unknown how many recent cases testing positive in Wisconsin were sequestered, did or did not wear masks, or spent much time out-of-doors.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2020)

There is at least one other ribosomopathy to add to the assemblage for Hutterites and Native Americans: 5q-myelodysplastic syndrome, and this syndrome will link to what was posted for bone morphogenetic protein on the snake meat thread for Trump’s osteopath as well as megakaryocytes which we’re shown in both COVID-19 and dengue brain autopsies.

Wall Street Journal, U.S. Reports Highest Daily Coronavirus Cases Since July








						U.S. Reports Highest Daily Coronavirus Cases Since July
					

Daily new coronavirus infections in the U.S. surged to their highest level since late July, approaching numbers seen during the outbreak’s midsummer peak.




					www.wsj.com
				



’....North and South Dakota have the highest ratio of infections, with nine or more new cases per 10,000 people according to Johns Hopkins’s data. Montana and Wisconsin followed with more than six new infections per 10,000 people.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 18, 2020)

‘Sometimes the best loves leave large tracts of territory unexplored in the Other.’
(Gilles Deleuze)

Unfortunately, the same does not hold for COVID-19 epidemiology. We next link the Bowen-Conradi D-to-G mutation mentioned earlier when comparing Fauci’s COVID-19 D614G, to COVID-19-resistant stromal cells via bone marrow:

Note that dengue links to COVID-19 at this point: brain autopsy





__





						Bowen–Conradi syndrome - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....A D86G mutation of EMG1 destroys an EcoRV restriction nuclease site in the most highly conserved region of the protein. Skeletal dysmorphology is seen....The embryos exhibited dramatically decreased cell proliferation, which we also detected in autopsy brain tissue and bone marrow

Sept 2020 Goethe University Hospital, Germany








						Human Mesenchymal Stromal Cells Are Resistant to SARS-CoV-2 Infection under Steady-State, Inflammatory Conditions and in the Presence of SARS-CoV-2-Infected Cells - PubMed
					

Previous studies reported on the safety and applicability of mesenchymal stem/stromal cells (MSCs) to ameliorate pulmonary inflammation in acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS). Thus, multiple clinical trials assessing the potential of MSCs for COVID-19 treatment are underway. Yet, as...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....We show that MSCs are resistant to SARS-CoV-2 infection and retain their immune modulation potential. To date, the major sources for manufacture of MSC therapeutics are bone marrow (BM) and adipose tissue.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 18, 2020)

Osterholm warns darkest days are yet to come.

18 Oct 2020


			https://www.huffpost.com/entry/osterholm-pandemic-forecast_n_5f8c6ed2c5b67da85d1f2d67


----------



## badger2 (Oct 18, 2020)

The URL was correctly transcribed. www. Infectious Disease Expert: The ‘Darkest of the Entire Pandemic’ Has Yet to Come


----------



## badger2 (Oct 18, 2020)

COVID-19 Biological politics include library closings. This was reported last March:









						Covid-19’s Impact on Libraries Goes Beyond Books
					

Shuttering public libraries puts a strain on communities—even if it’s the only way to keep people safe.




					www.wired.com
				



‘....he expects that 60,000 homeless people in California alone could become infected....that’s called loitering in every other business except public libraries.’

Stats since March may not reflect the biological and immune-compromising stresses of people being placed out-of-doors (day and night [italics]).


----------



## badger2 (Oct 18, 2020)

‘Loiter, from Middle Dutch loeteren, to wobble, to totter, perhaps related to Old English Lucian, to lurk.’
(American Heritage Dictionary)

Wobble could easily refer to the wobble of the earth at the change of seasons.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 18, 2020)

HIF-1 (hypoxia-inducible factor) in post #16 may reinforce doctors now coming out against the use of masks.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2020)

In this article which points toward the biological, the author fails to make a convincing argument concerning food, because it does not give enough credibility to the epidemiological factor:

COVID-19 and the Human Experience








						COVID-19 and the human experience: an anthropological perspective - UNCGNews
					

Disease impacts all aspects of the human experience for individuals, communities, and cultures – and often results in permanent, long-term shifts




					news.uncg.edu
				



‘....What is interesting intellectually about coronavirus is that you see a huge linkage between food insecurity and COVID-19. Coronavirus came from animals; it’s a zoonotic infection, meaning it jumped species. You see all this attention getting paid to wet markets, but anthropologically, we know it’s impossible to just tell people to stop doing something. People rely on animals for food, so what often happens is in the attempt to try and secure food, you put yourself at risk for infectious disease.’

The author seems not to have a clue that finding the reservoir in nature frees up the flows of animal food from the wild, and in addition, at least introduces the potential of vaccinating the natural reservoir in the future. The knowledge gained by discovering this mysterious reservoir would go a long way in deciphering COVID-19 as a new human disease.

The astonishing thing is that the natural reservoir for Ebola is still not specifically named. Indeed there is a psychology of the adaption to absurdity.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2020)

We finally turn to a more obscure COVID-19 biological politics.

At Last: Sexual Politics








						Sexual Politics in Times of Pandemic: May and June 2020
					

The global scenario of the COVID-19 pandemic has changed since April, but the crisis is still far from over. Only eight countries are listed as having beaten the virus: Iceland, Jordan, New Zealand…



					sxpolitics.org
				



‘....the state of abnormality....The impact of the virus will continue to intersect with gender and sexuality policy and politics....media reports and academic analyses have been pouring in with regard to the economic effects of the new coronavirus in terms of increased inequalities and decreased livelihoods in vulnerable regions, poorer countries, and among social groups living in a state of precarity.’

When b.l.m. threatened to move it’s violence to the suburbs, it pointed to an obvious contradiction looming versus race difference and class difference, the latter obviously expressing itself increasingly as one moves toward the suburbs. This class difference is also a key factor in analyses of the impact of pandemic stresses. We noted the flows of energy in American culture especially around the weekend of 17 Oct 2020. There was much annual ritualistic activity in celebrating and signaling the upcoming Indoor Olympics season, where groups and couples would get together as a sign that earth wobble (Middle Dutch ‘loeteren’) was immanent, a kind of structural “propping up” of the socius. This structuralism is symbolic of the class difference that can be projected, somewhat like the flip side of fascism which is the eye-pain that b.l.m-a.n.t.i.f.a caused in its destruction of businesses recently. But those copulating, partying couples celebrating the indoor season already had access to the structure of housing, whereas those many made houseless by the Chinese virus siege, had (nowhere [italics]) to go, deterritorialized humanity for twenty-four hours a day, seven days per week. This is a true biological politics.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2020)

For the American seasonal sex rites of mid-October, dwelling takes on a special resonance. The scapegoated, kuklos exothen, symbolized as those souls troubled in the night by a Mandingoid Dark. A kind of cukolding, whereby the husband of an adulterous wife is symbolized as the white, suburban female whom the democrats desire for votes. Racial violence of City b.l.m retreats into the shadows whilst class difference rivalry is symbolized by the cukolded husband, dispossessed of structure, weak, passionless, and wandering.

As a sex rite, American possessors of housing begin to strengthen their immune systems against the Chinese virus, as the houseless bear witness to these celebrations, prisoner-voyeurs of fully-projected invidia and eye-pain. Home ownership is a profoundly American concept.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2020)

The time of year demanded structure and its accompanying rituals. Vagabond fallen leaves, a celibate machine, moves about precariously in the cold, earth-wobble wind. Primal scene calls forth immune forces.

Jessica Firger, 7 Oct 2015








						Sex Boosts Women's Immune System
					

A new study finds sex causes physiological changes that also increase the chance for pregnancy.




					www.newsweek.com
				



‘....The researchers did not observe the same fluctuations in T-cell counts and immunoglobulins in non-sexually active women.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

How was it possible for Fauci to get the mutation backwards in his video? Is Fauci’s heart really into destroying the virus. He has clammed up about any reservoir in nature. Was it his prima-donna-ism that caused a Freudian slip? The priest introduces him, and he flubs one of the most important and violent mutations of a Chinese scourge, itself forged from culinary promiscuity, as it promiscuously sweeps across the world in raw terror. Fauci is surely Catholic. Jesus Horatio Christ. Is he a Democrat too?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sexuality and Psychoneuroimmunology

Since males seem more to succumb to COVID-19 than females, what effects can psychoneuroimmunology have against the virus?

Full-body orgasm is achievable in the male. On this trajectory, there is exploration in forms of what some may call Chinese sexual yoga, although that has never seemed to delve deeper into psychoneuroimmunology. Recalling 1997, when we were first introduced to the pioneering work of Robert Zachariae in the field, a webpage is here:

Semantic Scholar, Bobby Zachariae 








						R. Zachariae | Semantic Scholar
					

Semantic Scholar profile for R. Zachariae, with 467 highly influential citations and 288 scientific research papers.




					www.semanticscholar.org
				




In the meantime, Fauci’s COVID-19 mutation can be played as music. The melody changes precisely where the more primitive glycine, with its unique folding capabilities, takes the place of aspartic acid, which mutates the original melody line. The sequence in question is at post #6 of this thread:




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

We continue the history and biology of COVID-19, on occasion showing the absurdities of categorization, which should remain a pathology of Homo sapiens rather than science. The trajectory, then, is political by default.  For instance, a political point is that COVID-19 biology in nature has been...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

To begin exploration of psychoneuroimmunology, an introductory article is here:








						Psychoneuroimmunology: a bio-psycho-social approach to health and disease - PubMed
					

Since the early 1980s, the interdisciplinary field of psychoneuroimmunology has explored the complex bi-directional interactions between brain, behavior, and the immune system. Taken together, this research has expanded the limits of the questions we can ask about the organism by challenging the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

One of Zachariae’s psychoneuroimmunology studies links to the pharmacodynamics of hydroxychloroquine and varicella-zoster antigen:

Hypnotic Suggestion / Delayed-Type Hypersensitivity








						Effect of hypnotic suggestion on the delayed-type hypersensitivity response - PubMed
					

Our subjects were unable to alter their DTH responses using hypnotic suggestion.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....Our subjects were unable to alter their DTH response using hypnotic suggestion.’

In a polyneuropathy, hydroxychloroquine links delayed hypersensitivity:




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Next, we link geraniol to ACE2 downregulation, because it is the target of COVID-19: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32575476



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

As the reader can see by clicking back to the snake meat thread, post #975 also links Kawasaki, Italian children, and porphyria cutanea tarda for hypersensitivity.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

The psychoneuroimmunology trajectory will include augmented reality, somewhat akin to sexual yoga mentioned previously, with virtual reality and mixed reality all serving to boost and powerfully maintain immune systems (without [italics]) drugs.

Augmented Reality / Covid-19








						Pediatric Mental and Behavioral Health in the Period of Quarantine and Social Distancing With COVID-19 - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic has spread rapidly throughout the world and has had a long-term impact. The pandemic has caused great harm to society and caused serious psychological trauma to many people. Children are a vulnerable group in this global public health emergency, as...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....augmented reality and virtual reality could be incorporated to remote psychological supporting service for children’s health....big data and artificial intelligence could be used to support decision making....’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Another example  is mixed reality and COVID-19. From Latin nosocomialis ‘time off from work.’

Mixed Reality Headset / COVID-19


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32730222
		

’....minimalising exposure to nosocomial infection....’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mixed Reality Headset








						Use of the HoloLens2 Mixed Reality Headset for Protecting Health Care Workers During the COVID-19 Pandemic: Prospective, Observational Evaluation - PubMed
					

New technologies have a role in minimizing exposure to nosocomial infection, optimizing the use of PPE, and enhancing aspects of care. Deploying such technologies at pace requires context-specific information security, infection control, user experience, and workflow integration to be addressed...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Because kidneys are an important target of the virus, note that of the three, mixed reality headset was used for a special kidney ward:








						Use of the HoloLens2 Mixed Reality Headset for Protecting Health Care Workers During the COVID-19 Pandemic: Prospective, Observational Evaluation - PubMed
					

New technologies have a role in minimizing exposure to nosocomial infection, optimizing the use of PPE, and enhancing aspects of care. Deploying such technologies at pace requires context-specific information security, infection control, user experience, and workflow integration to be addressed...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The device was deployed and evaluated across three distinct clinical clusters: a COVID-19 general ward, a specialist COVID-19 unit providing continuous positive airway pressure support, and finally a specialist unit providing care to COVID-19 patients with renal disease.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

For those that walk alone, for those who have felt the searing pain and violence of the Chinese virus, we dedicate this song. Don’t give up. You have a right to be here. Badger also dedicates this to the lady he loves. Created and dedicated to his wife, the master physician, Alan Paul.









						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

We won’t give up, either. We will try to post the correct URL so that the readers can know the ecstasy and power of this song. We will try another URL.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Trying another URL,


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2020)

We were successful. Please enjoy.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

We’ll not try to transcribe the ridiculous URL of the live version of the song. The audio is terrible. The listless, loitering melody begins, and in just three notes, the women go bananas. They know Dutch loeteren for October, while Alan starts to sing accompanied by an exquisitely-placed dissonant chord. Georgeous.

Youtube: Manhattan Transfer + The CompanyY - Smile Again


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

The care of self (Foucault) distills a biological politics that link such diverse things as sexual yoga and immunity. For many, sex and drugs are intimately connected. As far as is known, there are no published studies linking full-body organs in males to documented reinforcementof the immune system. For sexual yoga, though, the use of drugs is crucial. It is also part of the pathology of the Democrat mind.  Deleuze and Guattari expound:

’Michaux: You will no longer be master of your speeds, your consciousness will also go in that direction, you will get stuck in a mad race between the imperceptible and perception, all the more circular now that everything is relative....These words are so much simpler than “erroneous perceptions”(Artaud) or “bad feelings” (Michaux),  but say the most technical of things: that the immanent molecular and perceptive causality of desire fails in the drug assemblage. Drug addicts continually fall back into what they wanted to escape: a segmentarity all the more rigid for being marginal, a territorialization all the more artificial for being based on chemical substances, hallucinatory forms, and phantasy subjectifications....Drugs are too unwieldy to grasp the imperceptible and becomings-imperceptible; drug users believed that drugs would grant them the plane, when in fact the plane must instill its own drugs, remaining master of speeds and proximities.’
(Becoming-Intense, Becoming-Animal, A Thousand Plateaus: Capitalism and Schizophrenia, pp. 285-6)

Full-body orgasm in male sexual yoga is not a victory over woman, but over woman’s sexuality. Does it or does it not strengthen immune systems?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

We apparently have an answer to the question in post #90.

The Facts Behind Trump’s Attacks on Fauci


			https://www.yahoo.com/news/the-facts-behind-trumps-attacks-on-Fauci-174107315
		

’....Trump claimed, falsely, that Fauci was a Democrat.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

Somehow the software of the stupid iPad came back on and now thinks it knows what the typist wants: capitalization. Some URLs are sensitive, others are not.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

We choose CD56+ for the investigation of sexual arousal and immunity:









						Effects of sexual arousal on lymphocyte subset circulation and cytokine production in man - PubMed
					

These findings demonstrate that components of the innate immune system are activated by sexual arousal and orgasm.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The effects of sexual arousal and orgasm on immune functions in man are unknown.’

Sweden-Norway CD56+ / COVID-19








						Natural killer cell immunotypes related to COVID-19 disease severity - PubMed
					

Understanding innate immune responses in COVID-19 is important to decipher mechanisms of host responses and interpret disease pathogenesis. Natural killer (NK) cells are innate effector lymphocytes that respond to acute viral infections but might also contribute to immunopathology. Using...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Finally, arming of CD56bright NK cells was observed across COVID-19 disease states, driven by a defined protein-protein interaction network of inflammatory soluble factors.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

This introductory webpage is only for the curious about full-body orgasms, and does not even mention that they can be without ejaculation. We rate it a 4.









						How to Have (And Give!) A Full-Body Orgasm
					

There are two main ways to achieve the "sounds too good to be true" full-body orgasm: the tantric approach and what we’ll coin the "layering approach."




					www.healthline.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

In 2016, ChrisL was on a thread where they were freaking out about transgenderism. This links to the CD56bright-COVID-19 assemblage, and to a study from the Medical College of Wisconsin, Milwaukee. From bone morphogenetic protein we tracked megakaryocytes in brain autopsies in previous posts. Megakaryoblastic leukemia is mentioned in post #768, see also #764.




__





						Enough of this transgender nonsense.
					

You do not know what a mutation is.  Trisomy is not a mutation.  It is though.  Any abnormality with genetics is considered a mutation of genes.  Therefore, genetic mutation.  :D  That's just a fact.   Down’s syndrome is the result of an additional copy of all, or a specific part, of chromosome...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....GATA1....’

Medical College pod Wisconsin, Milwaukee / Bone Marrow








						Heterogeneity of human bone marrow and blood natural killer cells defined by single-cell transcriptome - PubMed
					

Natural killer (NK) cells are critical to both innate and adaptive immunity. However, the development and heterogeneity of human NK cells are yet to be fully defined. Using single-cell RNA-sequencing technology, here we identify distinct NK populations in human bone marrow and blood, including...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....GATA2 T354M mutation exhibits decreased percentage of CD56bright NK cells and elevated cell death.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

(To acquire a real keyboard someday.)

On 12 Jul 2020 we posted on the GATA2 mutation in post #736, and see #737 for GATA3.





__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Sooner or later, Homo sapiens' science will be forced to take a closer look at conjunctivitis in Chrysemys painted turtles. Because the eye, also containing ACE2 receptors, is an organ both inside and outside the body, reasoning suggests that a virus would temporarily evolve in this intermediate...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

At the time (12 Jul 2020), there were no entries for COVID-19 and the GATA genes. One repurposing report has come in Sep.

Sep 2020 Bangladesh and Istanbul  COVID-19 / GATA / Transcriptomics








						Integrative transcriptomics analysis of lung epithelial cells and identification of repurposable drug candidates for COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) disease, more commonly COVID-19 has emerged as a world health pandemic. There are couples of treatment methods for COVID-19, however, well-established drugs and vaccines are urgently needed to treat the COVID-19. The new drug discovery...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

One reason we chose CD56 is because of COVID-19-induced c.y.t.o.k.i.n.e storm.

The report from Milwaukee (post #109) states, ‘CD56bright NK cells have an increased capacity of cytokine production compared to CD56dim NK cells.’

Next, we link an orgasm syndrome (etiology unknown):

Post-Orgasmic Illness Syndrome (POIS)








						Post orgasmic illness syndrome (POIS) - PubMed
					

Men with post orgasmic illness syndrome (POIS) become ill rather immediately after ejaculation, whether spontaneously at night, during sexual intercourse or masturbation. Two subtypes are distinguished: primary and secondary POIS. It also occurs before or after a man has been sterilized. POIS is...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

It would not be long before another question looms: Can augmented reality transform sexuality and will it improve immune systems? We can envision a couple during sexual yoga, for example. A starter on this trajectory is here:

Better Sex in Augmented Reality Can Change Your Face








						The future of Snapchat filters could allow you to have virtual sex with whoever you want
					

Sex in augmented reality is going to change everything—including your face.




					qz.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

We would ask of a fidelity situation whereby a third entity is invited into the bedroom, though a fourth would not be out of the question. How can it be defined as “cheating”? The very definition of promiscuity comes into question. The applications include elderly, Alzheimer’s, etc. How will sexual therapy be defined? Augmented? Mixed? According to a Google employee, the fidelity of your prototype should match the fidelity of your thinking.

How can we forget, then, the nurses? What will be the impacts on biological immune systems?

AI Nurses








						AI Nurses Are Making Your Hospital Stay A Little More Comfortable
					

AI nurses, robotic or voice-controlled, are already being used to help you find maxium comfort during your hospital stay.




					transmitter.ieee.org


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

“OK, if I can’t have you, I’ll (make [italics]) a girl like you and keep her at my place.”


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2020)

“Most of the time.”


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Enter the Dragon: The Phlebotomist-Pimp

We noticed increased activity of the Chinese triads in Madison, Wisconsin during 1996-7. Street preachers were evangelizing the hippie-looking passers-by on Library Mall, and the plasma center was not far away. We have mentioned Latin nosocomialis ‘time off from work’ in post #96 of this thread.

Mixed Reality Headset


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/covid-19s-biological-politics.854736/page5#post-25740329
		

’....m.i.n.i.m.a.l.i.s.i.n.g exposure to nosocomial infection.’

We also mentioned nosocomialis with regard to Chinese predatory colonizations, on 16 Nov 2018:

Chinas Hidden Camps




__





						China's Hidden Camps
					

When viewing photo of Dabacheng facility, use mouse.  24 Oct 2018  China's Hidden Camps China's hidden camps - BBC News  China is lying. It's about more than simply religion. Pre-Islamic Uighurs were already residing in the same valley that the Han Chinese claim as their original homeland.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The hypodermic needle attack by the colonized Uighurs, above, links to today’s COVID-19 biological politics.

The Pimp Returns


			https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/oct/21/if-the-poorest-Americans-are-selling-their-blood-the-us-is-in-serious-trouble


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

We are way ahead of the (British) OP who posted the report this morning. Readers can view the article at his place:


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/if-the-poorest-Americans-are-selling-their-blood-the-us-is-in-serious-trouble


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

So to read the article, go to Current Events Forum.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

The phlebotomist-pimp gave badger2 hepatitis B virus in Dec 1997, at a plasma center in Madison, Wisconsin, though the synchronicity with the increased activity of the Chinese mafia in Wisconsin coincides with the CDC’s earlier reports. We believe that it was the same virus strain that was circulating, and it could have been a well-known strain.

14 Mar 1997 CDC/MMWR Nosocomial Hepatitis B Associated with Reusable Fingerstick Devices


			https://www.cdc.gov/mere/preview/mmwrhtml/00046679.htm


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

The iPad is treacherously taking over the typing. We’ll try again:


			Nosocomial Hepatitis B Virus Infection Associated with Reusable Fingerstick Blood Sampling Devices -- Ohio and New York City, 1996


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

We were successful. This is a precious document of Wisconsin history for badger2. We’ll now coordinate the investigation by schizoanalyzing the Brit’s USMB thread, and report back here. Meanwhile, it’s caution, not wisdom: boycott the phlebotomist Pimp.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Little Miss Muffett

We now have a name from Idaho. If the URL does not function, we’ll title it and excerpt.

13 Oct 2020 BYU-Idaho


			https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/10/13/923381540-college-says-students-may-have-sought-covid-19-infection-to-boost-plasma-donor-p
		

’....Grifols Biomat USA Rexburg location, whose website touts it’s close proximity to the BYU-Idaho campus.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Reminiscent of the Madison, Wisconsin street-preacher scenario of 1997, Rexburg Links the Church of Jesus Christ of the Latter Day Saints.

Rexburg, Idaho








						Rexburg, Idaho - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




There were reasons for the street preaching in Madison, these having to do with housing the group, for there are laws on the books for Wisconsin stipulating requirements and buildings where religious groups can meet. This street ritual was part of a system that goes back to the Neolithic, when the theologian first emerged as overseers of burial rites. This also links to the indoor Olympics of the housing class and their sociosexual rites, especially during October, mentioned 
previously.

This particular 1996-7 Christian group apparently accomplished their initiation gestures, for soon they had moved into a store-front to set up a church. Also at the time of hep B infections, were protests at the plasma center which used to be located across the street from the main library of UW campus. These protests show that there was also nosocomial transmission of HIV/AIDS occurring somewhere nearby.

Thus, less than a week before the housing class celebrated upcoming festivities, the phlebotomist predator was operating elsewhere.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Grifols is located at 48 E. Main St., Rexburg, Madison County, Idaho. Concerning those surfaces, COVID-19 could subsist on them for 28 days, as reported elsewhere. Grifols has commercial operations in 100 countries. Note the spooky resonance of the xian protection racket operating in HIV-HBV-era Wisconsin to housing parameters at Rexburg:


BYU reported a warning on 25 Sep 2020.








						Coronavirus (COVID 19) Updates
					

Find all the latest updates and information related to COVID-19 and its impact on BYU-Idaho.




					www.byui.edu
				



’....The university’s ability to keep campus open will be determined by EIPH thresholds....challenges in meeting housing contracts...difficult emotional toll of continued separation and/or isolation.’

The class-difference of housing separates the haves from the have-nots. 666 kuklos exothen. For ancient ties to Theo’s sex-and-burial rites linking the economy, see Hodder, The Domestication of Europe.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

We are glad to have been able to view the plasma-pimp article, for in just 6 hours, it is no longer available for viewing without having to subscribe.

www. If the Poorest Americans Are Selling Their Blood, the US is in Serious Trouble


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Tracking the hepatitis B virus mutations of 1997, we find that these link to Brazil. Grifols has an operation in Brazil. From post #121, ‘The HBsAg subtype identified for the three case-patients and the suspected source patient was adw2. HBsAg subtyping was performed for seven of eight patients, and all were identified as subtype adw4, a rare subtype present in less than 1% of HBsAg-positive persons in the United States.’

A report from Germany:

w4B Brazil








						Identification of a new hepatitis B virus (HBV) genotype from Brazil that expresses HBV surface antigen subtype adw4 - PubMed
					

The complete genome of a hepatitis B virus (HBV) from Brazil that expressed the subtype adw4 of HBV surface antigen (HBsAg) was cloned and sequenced. The genome, termed w4B, consists of 3215 bp. The overall genetic organization of typical hepadnaviruses with four open reading frames including...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....w4B made up a new, sixth genotype. The importance of the third start codon in the conserved HBV X gene became apparent in isolate w4B. By mutation, this ATG was out of frame, and by what appears to have been a linked mutation, a new start site two codons downstream.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Biological politics of COVID-19 will include the geography and the genome of each patient’s reaction to the virus, here, as with HBV adw4:

French Polynesia adw4
https:// www,ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6845678
’....adw4 is widespread in French Polynesia (45%) with 100% frequency in the Marquesas Archipelago as well as Argentina (42%).’

Suggested listening is Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young, reminiscent of wet markets and the Yangtze Finless Porpoise


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Some details are that the surge is local.

7 Oct 2020
Idaho: Demand Surges Locally








						Demand for plasma surges locally as race for COVID-19 vaccine continues - East Idaho News
					

IDAHO FALLS – If you’re looking for a way to earn some extra cash during the COVID-19 pandemic, donating plasma is one option available to you. Alicia Highlander, a spokeswoman for Biolife Plasma Services in Ammon, tells EastIdahoNews.com there is an urgent need for human plasma during the...




					www.eastidahonews.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

The video‘s audio keeps on going like a Sunday morning theologian. They argue that they know that there are people who are more susceptible to COVID-19 on the presupposition that the donor is helping to save lives, though the donors themselves haven’t a clue about their susceptibilities. Nuts.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

The trip to the plasma center itself is dangerous due to the lack of broad knowledge of C-19 on surfaces. Are there opaque factors due to this surge in Idaho?

Mayo Clinic Plasma for COVID-19





						Convalescent plasma therapy - Mayo Clinic
					






					www.mayoclinic.org
				



’....The risk of getting COVID-19 from convalescent plasma hasn’t been tested yet. But researchers believe that the risk is low because donors have fully recovered from the infection....It’s not yet known if convalescent therapy will be an effective treatment for COVID-19.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

There’s a chance to make great profit from something as yet fully proven. Supporting evidence is here, prompting the question as to the length of time antibodies are viable.

Jun 2020 COVID-19 Convalescent Plasma








						Antibodies to SARS-CoV-2 and their potential for therapeutic passive immunization - PubMed
					

We review aspects of the antibody response to SARS-CoV-2, the causative agent of the COVID-19 pandemic. The topics we cover are relevant to immunotherapy with plasma from recovered patients, monoclonal antibodies against the viral S-protein, and soluble forms of the receptor for the virus...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Overall, these studies showed plasma transfusion to be well tolerated. Although beneficial effects could not be proven because studies were not controlled and included other antiviral interventions.’

Any negative consequences of this lucrative endeavor could be suppressed in the media, and there will be no specific donor who will get to meet any specific recipient, which assemblage can be studied. In what study is convalescent plasma used exclusively? As far as we know, the answer is none.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 22, 2020)

The convalescent trajectory smacks of a medical Time Slingshot. Badger suggests to screw these pimps now or your offspring may have to pay more later.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2020)

This trajectory goes from the topic of librarians, marital status and HIV-1 in Africa, to lastly link COVID-19, which can be considered an exercise in statistical analysis and the biological politics of diseases.

Librarian Declines Gift of Dr. Seuss Books from First Lady Melania Trump, Says They’re Racist





						Librarian Declines Gift of Dr. Seuss Books from First Lady Melania Trump – Says They’re Racist
					

This librarian is suffering from the mental disease called liberalism. What in the world is racist about Dr. Seuss?   Librarian Declines Gift of Dr. Seuss Books from First Lady Melania Trump – Says They're Racist (Video)



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The Delicious Librarian





						The Delicious Librarian
					

This is a modernism-rapture parody inspired by the labyrinth-nihilism film Ghost in the Machine.  Signing off,       ====  Thomas was a history student at Yale University writing a senior-thesis titled History in Literature. During his senior year, his popular fraternity AD threw a Halloween...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Linking now the fingerstick posts for HBV and HIV-1 (#121, 124) for Madison, Wisconsin:









						HIV-1 transmission within marriage in rural Uganda: a longitudinal study - PubMed
					

HIV negative partners in serodiscordant couples have a high incidence of HIV if the index partner is not on antiretroviral therapy and should be provided with interventions such as couple counselling, condoms and antiretroviral treatment.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....a substantial proportion of new HIV infections occur in cohabiting couples....about 50% of married or cohabiting HIV-positive individuals in stable partnerships in East and South Africa are in a serodiscordant relationship.’

Cohabitation / COVID-19








						Discordant courses of COVID-19 in a cohabiting couple of lung transplant recipients - PubMed
					

COVID-19 is a novel infectious disease caused by SARS-CoV-2 that emerged in late 2019 and which is now a pandemic. Solid organ transplant recipients are perceived to be at increased risk of severe COVID-19 due to their chronic use of immunosuppressive drugs (ISDs) and to their associated...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The degree of immunosuppressive might be a reason for their different course and that ISDs might prove partially prot3ctive.’

Un auteur fait toutefois Remarque que les tribunals hesitaient a rejeter les demanded d’annulation de donation en faveur d’un concubine.
One author, however, pointed out that the courts were hesitant to dismiss requests for cancelling gifts in favor of a cohabitant.’
(Andre Cossette, Le concubinage an Quebec)

Full-circle back to Melanie and the librarian, Cossette wrote an interesting essay: Humanism and Libraries: An Essay on the Philosophy of Librarianship.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2020)

The iPad will not behave Today. A real keyboard, is forthcoming.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2020)

Le concubinage a.u. Quebec.
Thus the interesting possibility of a link between cohabitation and degree of immunity against COVID-19 infection.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2020)

Reviewing some C-19 aspects of cohabitation....

China








						Clinical characteristics of 24 asymptomatic infections with COVID-19 screened among close contacts in Nanjing, China - PubMed
					

Previous studies have showed clinical characteristics of patients with the 2019 novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and the evidence of person-to-person transmission. Limited data are available for asymptomatic infections. This study aims to present the clinical characteristics of 24 cases with...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....we observed a typical asymptomatic transmission to the cohabiting family members....were prone to be mildly ill.’

Sleep Quality in Times of COVID-19 Pandemic
https:// www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32841849
’...,.we further inquired about cohabitation status (living alone or not)....at least one sleep difficulty was associated with home confinement without working, female gender and diagnosed or suspected SDB (sleep-disorder breathing).’

Oct 2020  Making Love in the Time of Corona — Considering Relationship in Lockdown








						Making love in the time of corona - considering relationships in lockdown - PubMed
					

The COVID-19 pandemic and the resulting social changes that were required to slow the spread of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV2) have resulted in lockdowns across many countries and led to substantial numbers of people being quarantined. For single people, their...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....For single people, opportunities to meet a partner were completely lost.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sleep quality in times of Covid-19 pandemic - PubMed
					

Home confinement without working, female gender and SDB may predict a higher risk of reporting sleep difficulties. Medical support during major disasters should be strengthened and potentially delivered through telemedicine, as this comprehensive approach could reduce psychological distress and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 23, 2020)

This article from 2013 points to the new normal:

Cohabitation ‘The New Normal’ On the Rise








						'The new normal': Cohabitation on the rise, study finds
					






					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 24, 2020)

In post #134, the delicious librarian inquired about stones, which may be required on the new post-COVID frontier. The vaccine will come, remdesivir use will increase, the economy will begin to recover. The violence of this piece-of-shit virus from China, however, has been driven deep inside a collective unconscious, itself operating like a factory, driven inside human flesh. We’ll be addressing such problems on a new thread in the Health and Lifestyle forum, seems a better fit as far as the pathologies of categorization go.

Carrying forward the cohabitation assemblage, which is supposed to be some modern form of expression, we’ll talk about it’s similarities to the preemptive racism we’ve seen this summer via b.l.m.-a.n.t.i.f.a. The critique of cohabitation, by default, shows that American females get it wrong: they are not the only ones who know how to screw the theologian-pimp and create exciting, experimental, (mostly) drug-free experiences.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2020)

On the Esoterica Pimp

Fauci, a supposed epidemiologist, knows that the Chinese know the C-19 source in nature, and are holding it esoteric hostage.









						Beijing Has Blocked WHO from Investigating COVID Origins
					

China has effectively blocked the World Health Organization from investigating the origins of the novel coronavirus, the New York Times reported on Monday.The coronavirus was first reported to have originated at an animal market in Wuhan, China, however numerous observers have already questioned...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2020)

A Houston hospital reports almost all cases of C-19 carry the D614G mutation. This is the mutation that Fauci gets backwards in his video. Such a mistake or deflection won’t wash, because the glycine gives the virus increased protein-folding capability, which in this case looks like a parallel increase in contagious capabilities.

If url does not function, we will try to post it again.



			Coronavirus D614G mutation found in 99.9% of cases at US hospital
		

’....A study of 5,000 COVID-19 patients at a hospital in Houston, Texas revealed that 99.9% of infections were caused by this altered version of the virus called D614G, more contagious than the original strain.’

This also helps to disprove the lab-made hypothesis. Interestingly, this mutation arose in two places just one week apart: Germany and China.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2020)

This report shows the rate at 85 cases per minute.









						Coronavirus updates: US surpasses 100K cases in a day again; Missouri poll worker with COVID-19 dies after working election
					

The Navajo Nation announces 2 new weekend-long curfews. Maine issues face mask mandate. Massachusetts restrictions start Friday. Latest COVID news.




					news.yahoo.com
				



’....at about 85 cases per minute....’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2020)

Previously, mink were infected with C-19, though now the same ‘Houston’ mutation is occurring in Danish mink farms.

All Mink in Denmark Must Be Killed








						Mutationer i minkvirus
					

Der er fundet danske minkvarianter af COVID-19, der viser tegn på at være mindre følsomme over for antistoffer fra personer, der har overstået en COVID-19-infektion.




					www.ssi.dk
				



’....Researchers have studied one mutation, D614G....there is no evidence so far that the particular mutation increases virulence or would affect the workings of a vaccine.’

4 Nov 2020 New York Times  Denmark Will Kill All Farmed Mink








						Denmark Will Kill All Farmed Mink, Citing Coronavirus Infections (Published 2020)
					

Government officials said on Wednesday that a mutation in the virus could interfere with vaccine effectiveness in humans.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2020)

The reader can see that there are conflicting findings about the mink mutations as they relate to vaccine efficacy. The Danish report continues, adding more mutations:

’....To those skilled in the art, SSI can report that the spike protein has the following changes in amino acids: H69del/V70del, Y453F, I692V, and M1229I.’

We note that virus behavior in these animals can favor two (valine, isoleucine) of the three branched-chain amino acids (valine, isoleucine, leucine).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2020)

When did the Chinese know the COVID-19 source in nature? When did Pfizer know the COVID-19 source in nature?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2020)

The media is clearly attempting to insert a pacifier into the reader’s mouth here, because this is old news fronting as a breakthrough. Notice the genderized format, whereby it is supposedly a female physician who makes the ‘discovery,’ though it was a heterosexual team in 2015 from Purdue and the University of Chicago that we pointed to on the solstice, 21 Jun 2020 in post #630 of the snake meat thread that made the coronavirus connection:

13 Nov 2020 Why COVID-19 Kills Certain Patients, Especially Men, Revealed in ‘Breakthrough Finding’








						Why Covid-19 kills certain patients, especially men, revealed in 'breakthrough finding'
					

Research shows Covid-19 patients with life-threatening illness have antibodies that disable key immune system proteins called interferons.




					news.yahoo.com
				



’....mutations in genes that control interferons....’

Snake Meat: Source of Chinese Virus, post #630




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Early on in this thread, we pointed to the ethnic link to varying amounts of ACE2 receptors relative to COVID-19 susceptibility. Recently, another ACE2 factor has come to light.  COVID-19 Glycosylation / Chloroquine https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32293710 'Hyperglycemia, Hydroxychloroquine...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....interferon-stimulated gene 15....’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 14, 2020)

This is dedicated to you, J. and you know why. As usual, Badger loves you.

We revisit the integrin links to Alzheimer’s and coronaviruses, noting that Fauci getting the mutation backwards in his video, does have implications, especially for the KGD assemblage. The glycine is crucial for folding efficiency.

Integrin / SARS-Cov-2








						The Integrin Binding Peptide, ATN-161, as a Novel Therapy for SARS-CoV-2 Infection - PubMed
					

Many efforts to design and screen therapeutics for the current severe acute respiratory syndrome-coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) pandemic have focused on inhibiting viral host cell entry by disrupting angiotensin-converting enzyme-2 (ACE2) binding with the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. This work focuses...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....the interaction between A5beta1 integrin and ACE2 using a novel molecule, ATN 161....KGD....’

This is the Chinese bullshit we love to expose:

Oct 2020  Jinfukang Regulates Integrin








						Jinfukang regulates integrin/Src pathway and anoikis mediating circulating lung cancer cells migration - PubMed
					

Our results indicate that the migration and invasion of CTCs are inhibited by Jinfukang, and the mechanism may involve the suppression of integrin/Src axis to induce anoikis. These data suggest that Jinfukang exerts anti-metastatic effects in lung cancer may through anoikis.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




These Chinese chickenshits do not name a single molecule. Do they also expect the reader to adapt to the absurdity?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2020)

More mutations have been added to the previously reported D614G mutation. This WHO International bulletin can be retrieved. URL is correctly transcribed:

World Health Organization,  Variant Analysis of SARS-CoV-2 Genomes


			https://www.who.int/bulletin/volume/98/7/20-253591/en
		

’....Almost all strains with D614G mutation also have a mutation in other proteins responsible for replication (Orf1ab P4715L; RdRp P323L) which might affect replication speed of the virus....treatment-resistive strains may emerge quickly....current vaccine approaches directed against WT spike should be effective against the D614G strains.’

Once again in this thread, we note that the Chinese virus is reifying branched-chain amino acids (leucine) during its evolution in the Homo sapiens host.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2020)

We’ll add another slash to the sensitive URL:








						Variant analysis of SARS-CoV-2 genomes
					

article published in July 2020




					www.who.int


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2020)

We’ll first link squamous cells to COVID-19, then we’ll show the Aboriginal Australian link to C-19 mutations, though we cannot verify that the cancer of 1946 was oral squamous cell carcinoma, which answer may lie hidden in the Australian archives:

Sep 2020 Spain   COVID-19 / Squamous Region








						Liquid-based cytological and immunohistochemical study of nasopharyngeal swab from persons under investigation for SARS-CoV-2 infection - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 predominantly localizes squamous cells in cytology samples of patients with RT-PCR positive determination of SARSCoV-2. The results of the current study support the notion that the nasopharyngeal region is the anatomical station that SARS-CoV-2 infects first, and the infection can...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....SARS-CoV-2 predominantly localizes squamous cells in cytology samples of patients with RT-PCR positive determination of SARS-CoV-2....nasopharyngeal region is the anatomical station that SARS-CoV-2 infects first.’

The initial link between branched-chain amino acids synthesized in an anti-cancer plant is from Hartwell, JL, Plants Used Against Cancer, p. 441:

’Phytolaccaceae: Codonocarpus cotinifolius (Desf.), Common Name: Maroon; for tongue cancer, reputed cure of a Western Australian Aborigine (1946).’

Previously in another thread, we pointed to branched-chain aminos in Codonocarpus, from the original German text:

Post #325




__





						Cancer Cures
					

L. neomexicanum likely occurs into the Mohave of California. There should be a Micromonspora association with L. lewisii, which grows on caliche. Antibiotics from that association would be very interesting against breast cancer.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....Codonocarpus: Die Cyanhydrine werden durch die Pflanze vermutlich aus Valin und Isoleucine synthetisierte.’

The WHO report, above, states that these additional C-19 mutations increase replication speed, though we think that speed and efficiency happened first with the D614G mutation. According to the Miller-Urey volcanic spark experiment of 1959 for the origins of life on earth, the two most abundant amino acids were glycine and alanine, also listing beta-cyanoalanine. The Chinese virus seems to be using the unique folding capabilities of a most primitive glycine, which links back to Codonocarpus also synthesizing a cyano- moiety.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2020)

On 18Jul 2020, we made a chron for Moderna vaccine, based on position 1273 of the amino acid sequence of COVID-19 RBD. It is located at post #759 of the snake meat thread. It is 94% effective.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2020)

We feel the pain or our sisters. 
NYTimes,
Women, Leadership and the Post-Pandemic World








						Women, Leadership and the Post-Pandemic World (Published 2020)
					

These leaders offer their thoughts as the year comes to a close.




					www.nytimes.com
				



.’....They need to be protected against all forms of violence....for instance in science and in STEM, where we need more than ever efficient innovations, ensuring promotions and publication ownership....Women and society rise together.....COVID-19 bas deepened the vulnerability of women to several risks: risk pf unemployment, risk of losing their financial independence, risk of being more exposed to health risks indirectly aggravated by the pandemc and lockdown in many countries as a result of the crisis, women feel mpr3 at risk — both physical and mental.’

Suggested browsing is Kristeva, Black Sun


			https://ir.uiowa.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1371&content=ijls


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2020)

The Black Sun URL is correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 19, 2020)

Excerpting from Eiselein’s book review....

’why do depressives continually intoxicate themselves with bottomless, incommunicable sorrow? Physicians assure us that depression is primarily a physiological disorder....Kristeva elaborates in Black Sun a theory of depression that builds upon and departs from the insights of Freud. Although she recommends the use of chemical antidepressants to a point at which psychotherapeutic work becomes possible, Kristeva sees depression not as an illness to be corrected with drugs, but as a discourse to be listened to and analyzed....Kristeva moves beyond linguistic and clinical concerns to illustrate her point that melancholy is an important psychic source for artistic inspiration. While loss stimulates artistic imagination, the creation of artistic and literary texts also represents a struggle against depression....For Kristeva, the personal is always already political. The dark emptiness of melancholia is not, for Kristeva, a concern removed from the noise of politics.’
(Eiselein G, Black Sun: Depression and Melancholia by Julia Kristeva)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 19, 2020)

We’ll note that surveillance forces may next be employed for the second  C-19 lockdown, so increasing methods of privacy should be employed by a couple.

Making Love in the Time of Corona: Considering Relationships in Lockdown








						Making love in the time of corona - considering relationships in lockdown - PubMed
					

The COVID-19 pandemic and the resulting social changes that were required to slow the spread of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV2) have resulted in lockdowns across many countries and led to substantial numbers of people being quarantined. For single people, their...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Marieke Dewitte is a clinical psychologist-sexologist who had her training in Belgium and The Netherlands and completed her PhD at Ghent University.

Dewitte: Although engaging in sexual and intimate activities with partners who live in the same household is safe as long as none of them shows COVID-related symptoms, some people will refrain from all intimacy on principle, out of fear of getting or spreading the virus. This avoidance is unfortunate because physical touch is an essential part of sexual intimacy, constitutes a key determinant of emotional connectedness and can even be considered a necessity of life. That is, touch has a calming effect by decreasing levels of cortisol and increasing oxytocin, which is the primary hormone involved in social bonding and also facilitates sexual arousability. The pandemic and the accompanying social mitigation measures have created a clear paradox between, on the one hand, deep fear of close contact with other people and on the other hand, an intense longing for physical touch, in particular being hugged and cuddled, as a means of coping with distress and increasing feelings of interconnectedness....Differences within and between couples might become more apparent during the COBID-19 crisis, and individual differences in the way people cope with stress and fear might increase the risk of sexual desire discrepancies within a couple.’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2020)

We like Guattari’s approach to the unconcious for reconciliation of depressive thought patterns that the pandemic may have engendered, because it relates to time. It can also reverse the tendencies th@t cultivate superstition.

’we are accustomed to think of material and social facts in terms of genealogies, archaeological residues, and dialectical progress or in terms of decline, degeneration, and rising entropy....Time goes on toward better days or plunges blindly toward unimaginable catastrophes; unless it simply starts to vegetate indefinitely. We can bypass these dilemmas by refusing any sort of causalist or finalist extrapolation and by strictly limiting the object of research to structural relations or systemic balances. But no matter how one goes about it, the past remains heavy, cooled down, and the future seems largely mortgaged by a present closing in on it from all sides. To think time against the grain, to imagine that what came “after” can modify what was “before” or that changing the past at the root can transform a current state of affairs: what madness! A return to magical thought! It is pure science fiction, and yet....

In my view there is nothing absurd about attempting to explore these intractions, which I would also qualify as “machinic,” without initially specifying their material and/or semiotic nature.....Abstract m@chines cling not to a single universal time but to a trans-spatial and trans-temporal (plane of consistency[italics]) which affects through them a relative coefficient of existence.....causalities will no longer function in a single direction, and it will no longer be allowed for us to affirm that “everything is a foregone conclusion.”

Following Rene Thom, it even seems possible one can “Take back one’s throws,” since, according to this author, the logos of the biological species would be able to operate a sort of “smoothing of time” in the direction of both past and future. Due to the definition of these (logoi [it.]) and so long as “space-time figures, as well as their variations, conform to a principle excluding discontinuities and angles,” the phenomena that refer to them would be able to influence their predecessors and their successors.’
(Guattari, The Machinic Unconscious)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Following the geometry of the machinic unconscious, biological politics post-COVID-19 will include the politics of housing and building codes. Remote work will mutate into forms that are mobile, nomadic, such as we will post in the Health and Lifestyle forum shortly.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Here is shown that psychotropic drugs are intimate with COVID-19 infection via brain-derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF). The entorhinal cortex is considered by many to be the site of origin of Alzheimer’s disease.









						Neurotrophin levels in postmortem brains of suicide victims and the effects of antemortem diagnosis and psychotropic drugs - PubMed
					

Suicide is a major public health problem but the neurobiological factors of risk are poorly understood. Recent studies have mentioned changes in the serotoninergic system and in neuronal plasticity, as well. The present investigation was undertaken to examine whether there is an abnormality in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Results indicated a significant decrease in BDNF and NT-3 levels in the hippocampus and prefrontal cortex (only BDNF) but not in entorhinal cortex, of suicide victims who were drug-free compared with non-suicide controls....The absence of change in BDNF and NT-3 levels of drug-treated suicide victims suggests that both neurotrophins are mediators of psychotropic drugs.

On 20 Aug 2020, we posted the first study linking BDNF to C-19 infection in post #933 of the snake meat thread.




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We'll link Trump's oleandrin to turtle soup at Wuhan. We're still not buying that there existed a lab strain of COVID-19.  Oleandrin https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28082799 '....Oleandrin inhibits activity of nuclear factor kappa-light-chain-enhancer of activated B chain (NF-kappaB).'...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....These data suggest that serum BDNF may serve as a biomarker for disease severity and for assessing the patient’s clinical course.’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Stress reduces the age-of-onset of familial Alzheimer’s. Because exercises such as lifting weights decrease cortisol levels (as well as epinephrine and norepinephrine) and depression, the image of the cannabis smoker pumping iron reveals the contradiction. Early events matter in the development of AD.
....









						Vulnerability and resilience to Alzheimer's disease: early life conditions modulate neuropathology and determine cognitive reserve - PubMed
					

We conclude from these rodent studies that the early postnatal period is an important and sensitive phase that influences the vulnerability to develop AD pathology. Yet translational studies are required to investigate whether early life experiences also modify AD development in human studies...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Stressful life events have been reported to reduce the age of onset in familial AD, while major depression, which has a strong stress-related component, has been associated with an increased risk to develop AD earlier in life. Together, these studies highlight a possible interaction between genetic predisposition and lifestyle factors such as stress and/or low socioeconomic status in determining the vulnerability and resilience to develop AD.
....
The early life postnatal environment is a strong determinant of HPA (hypothalamus-pituitary-adrenal) axis activity and later-life sensitivity to stressors.’









						Marijuana Use and Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Adrenal Axis Functioning in Humans - PubMed
					

Preclinical studies suggest cannabinoids affect functioning of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis, but little is known about the effects of marijuana (MJ) use on HPA axis functioning in humans. Since previous work indicates substances of abuse may dysregulate the HPA axis, it is...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Findings suggest that cannabis use may interact with underlying biological vulnerability associated with the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis....Findings indicate that acute administration of marijuana typically raises cortisol levels, but this increase is blunted in marijuana-dependent users relative to controls. Frequent marijuana users have blunted adrenocorticotropic hormone and cortisol reactivity in response to acute stress. HPA axis activity may be dysregulated by heavy marijuana use.’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2020)

Amongst authors of this Sep 2020 report were members of the Cactus Study Team (Exeter, UK): Mary Coales, Helen Gardner-Thorpe, Peter Harvey, David Misselbrook and Jennifer Record. We mentioned MIS-C in post #75 of this thread on 16 Oct and Kawasaki disease in post #90 on 10 Aug:

Sep 2020 COVID-19 in Children / Kawasaki / MIS-C








						The Immunology of Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome in Children with COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) infection is typically very mild and often asymptomatic in children. A complication is the rare multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children (MIS-C) associated with COVID-19, presenting 4-6 weeks after infection as high fever, organ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 6, 2020)

miketx said:


> They say Trump is down playing the virus because he didn't die.


He would have continued to lie about it even if it had killed him.

Trump's scoffing at the pandemic predated his flouting the recommendations of public health experts regarding mask-wearing in public and avoiding large social gatherings, especially indoors. His super-spreader jamborees were a virtual invitation for Covid-19 to target him and his bobble-headed minions. One hopes that not too many of the failed casino operator and faded reality-tv entertainer's worshippers ingested disinfectant-laced orange Kool-Aid®.

On the very same day his director of the CDC's National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases was issuing extremely dire warnings - CDC Warns of Coronavirus Spread in USA, 'Severe' Disruptions - the clueless P-grabber was sniveling that it was _"under control!"_, a _"problem that's going to go away!"_, that _"We have very few people with it!"_ and _"the people are getting better, they're all getting better!"  _








						Trump says coronavirus 'under control' in US, problem going to 'go away'
					

President Trump, speaking in India, said Tuesday that while the coronavirus is a "very serious thing" but is "under control" in the U.S. and will "go away."




					abcnews.go.com
				




The stark contrast of_ then_ and _now,_ the glaring contradiction of his frivolous words and the tragic empirical reality is the signature of Trumpery, one from which his cult's desperate attempts at diversion fail:





​


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes, though the credibility of issuing dire warnings comes with a caveat.    
When exactly did the Chinese know the C-19 source in Nature? Because early on, Fauci was relieved of his responsibility as an epidemiologist when not being allowed to go to China, and could then concentrate on media limelight for vaccine development. The scenario is identical to media mystification of ebolan biological cycles and evolution. Can the reader state the precise identity of the ebola reservoir in Nature? When did the Chinese first know the source, and was this esoterica known in pharmaceutical circles? It would be absurd to think the Chinese are still in the dark about C-19’s source.


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They say Trump is down playing the virus because he didn't die.
> ...


media fed babble loon


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2020)

So, there’s some pertinent C-19 questions that the media has yet to answer. It was OP Dalia who first mentioned Kawasaki disease, and we reported that on 10 Aug 2020 on the snake meat thread, post #853:





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

As will be shown, this author has important COVID-19 information. In the authopr's report 1), the name of the drug is not mentioned. The author's report 2) is the important information:  1) 29 Jul 2020  UMBC Chemist Hopes 10-Year-Old-Drug Can Help Those Infected with Coronavirus...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




MIS-C, this thread, post #75:





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

We have shown that immortalization of North American bat cells used Bmi-1, including the Netherlands strain of HCoV-NL63, on a trajectory investigating COVID-19 brain autopsies. Bmi-1 also links to Tom Parker's glioblastoma:  Wanted Singer Tom Parker Reveals Inoperable Tumor...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 6, 2020)

miketx said:


> media fed babble loon



The stark contradiction between _"under control!"_, a _"problem that's going to go away!"_, _"We have very few people with it!"_ and _"the people are getting better, they're all getting better!" _and the current reality -  14,651,696 documented cases in the U.S. and 281,202 dead, with both rates continuing to soar, is one that only the most fanatical cultists can deny.

Had Trump declared, instead, _"I'm going to head the United States_ _to pandemic preeminence, #1 on the planet in infections and deaths!"_ he would have been _spot-on._


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > media fed babble loon
> ...


Media fed babble loon


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2020)

The Johns Hopkins report that was supposedly quickly scrubbed in the media casts some doubt on the numbers.


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 6, 2020)

miketx said:


> Media fed babble loon


Documented statements thoroughly discredited by empirical data _vs _faith-based dogma

QED- 

The stark contradiction between _"under control!"_, a _"problem that's going to go away!"_, _"We have very few people with it!"_ and _"the people are getting better, they're all getting better!" _and the current reality - *14,651,696 documented cases in the U.S*. and *281,202 dead*, with both rates continuing to soar, is one that *only the most fanatical cultists can deny.*​
Had Trump declared, instead, _"I'm going to head the United States_ _to pandemic preeminence, #1 on the planet in infections and deaths!"_ he would have been _spot-on._​


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 6, 2020)

badger2 said:


> The Johns Hopkins report that was supposedly quickly scrubbed in the media casts some doubt on the numbers.


The numbers that attest to Trump's leadership of the nation against Covid-19 continue to soar.

His fake statements are mocked by the reality.


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Johns Hopkins report that was supposedly quickly scrubbed in the media casts some doubt on the numbers.
> ...


Can you make a post that does not mention Trump, or are you a confirmed babble loon?


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 6, 2020)

miketx said:


> Can you make a post that does not mention Trump, or are you a confirmed babble loon?


Your desire to avoid mention of _He Who Must Not Be Named _is, undoubtedly, shared by _most_ patriotic Americans, but he still constitutes a real and present danger to democracy and cannot be ignored just yet.


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Can you make a post that does not mention Trump, or are you a confirmed babble loon?
> ...


Babble loon to the third.


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 6, 2020)

miketx said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 6, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Your desire to avoid mention of _He Who Must Not Be Named _is, undoubtedly, shared by _most_ patriotic Americans, but he still constitutes a real and present danger to democracy and cannot be ignored just yet.


 Your desire to avoid mention of Joe Biden is, undoubtedly, shared by _most_ patriotic Americans, but he still constitutes a real and present danger to democracy and cannot be ignored just yet.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2020)

Badger is ugly enough, though the desire of Americans to continue to insert Biden’s morbid image into their collective unconscious should seriously wane in four years. Meanwhile, a more controversial and dynamic image, Trump, will be setting precedence for future elections. Here, Biden’s living skeleton attempts to throw money at the Chinese virus:

5 Dec 2020 Biden Emphasizes








						Joe Biden emphasizes quick action on COVID-19 spending ‘even with deficit financing’
					

Presumed President-elect Joseph R. Biden and his economic team are signaling a “spend now, ask questions later” approach to COVID-19 and the economic shutdown.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				



‘....spend now, ask questions later....’

One question now is, “What does China Joe know about the C-19 source in Nature?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2020)

6 Dec 2020  ‘Old Friends’








						China agents in U.S. government helped influence policy, academic says
					

China influenced American policies for decades through a covert network of “old friends” — sympathizers and agents — who had penetrated the highest levels of the U.S. government and financial institutions before the Trump administration, according to an academic linked to the Chinese government.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				



’....Trump’s trade war with China upset decades of close ties....’

Yes, we agree. One known example links the Chinese to the Clinton crime family, the CIA, MI6, and the Pentecostal mafia, though under the church building now standing on the property, there used to be a meth lab. This is reminiscent of McCoy’s The Politics of Heroin and CIA complicity in global drug trafficking. These and other pathologies all converge at one Michigan address: 8718 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

At Gab.com, they’re advocating cannabis smoking to tranq people down. As the pandemic unravels  the social fabric of the American rhizome, today’s newspaper articles mention the setting up of psychiatric emergency units in hospitals. If indeed it is Trump, he has tweeted an interesting message that links Shenzhen. We have already mentioned Shenzhen on the snake meat thread, and linked it to a town in Florida. Trump likely knows about the gun parts that link Shenzhen to Florida, and we’ll write more about this later.

Also on the snake meat thread, we mentioned the env retroviral elements that are incorporated into the coronavirus genome in Nature. That link corresponds to failure of the Australian vaccine, reported about 10 minutes ago:

If URL fails, we’ll try again.

Chicago Tribune, Australia Scraps COVID-19 Vaccine that Produced HIV False Positives


			https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/sns-nyt-australia-covid-vaccine-hiv-20201211-zpgmcf5sejexlopxh2ymunng4-story.html


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

On another thread, we mentioned D.A.R. members surveilling potential subversives in Florida, and this likely because if S.A.R. members were caught seeking surveillance passion with other men during peacetime, it would indeed look much too homosexual. What does D.A.R. know, if anything, about this gun parts shipment linked to Shenzhen?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Communist China Providing Automatic Weapons to Antifa, Black Lives Matter





						Intel: Communist China providing automatic weapons to Antifa, Black Lives Matter…
					

Yellow roses on a black background. This is Politkovskaya's image when she writes "zheltoe na chernom [yellow on black]" in her Vtoraia chechenskaia (A Small Corner of Hell). It was a term used in describing the funeral for a Russian mother's son.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Gab.com, about 8 hours ago.

’JuliansRum wrote, “Earlier Trump tweeted Courage and Wisdom in all caps. Anon on 8 Kun noticed that couragewisdom.com is owned by a Chinese tech company in Shenzhen. Another Anon found something equally interesting. While the company is Chinese owned it appears to be run out of Frankfurt, Germany.

Shenzhen Youxing Technology Co., Ltd.
Room 401-8, Xinghua Building, No. 1007
Banxuegang Ave., Bantian Street, Longgang District
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, China

Owner Type: Legal Entity
Trademark Correspondent: Kell & Schaafhausen Patentanwaette, Part GmbB, Friedrichstrasse 2-6, D-60323
Frankfurt am Main, Alemania.”


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

The URL in post #178 is correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

On 10 Oct 2020, Political Chic , post #18, wrote....
’so expect chip companies to lobby a President Biden to restart the flow of chips to Huawei Technologies....one Shenzen-based threat to the United States....thanks to Trump, China’s Huawei is dying...’




__





						A Short History Of China
					

1. A truly advanced and creative people, they have given civilization tons of stuff from gunpowder to civil service tests where the lowest status individual could become a government official. And....of course, kung pow chicken.   2. On this date, October 10, 1911, Chinese revolutionary Dr. Sun...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




We mentioned a Chinese citizen who was suspicious of activity in Shenzhen on 11 Feb 2020, post #383:




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We have sent a communication to Italy in regard to the subspecies and type locality of Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi. It may not have been investigated.  11 Feb 2020  Coronavirus Likely Jumped from Bats to an 'Intermediate Host' Before Infecting Humans, WHO Says Coronavirus likely jumped...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....thousands of quarantined people screaming from their enclosures....WHO and Chinese officials reported 0 cases in Shenzhen, but I know 3 personal friends that have confirmed cases in all their condos....something is fishy in the shadow of Shenzhen Bay....’


----------



## Donald H (Dec 11, 2020)

The record high for US deaths in one day from Covid stands at 3263. With over 1700 already today, that record could be passed today.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

The record may be broken today. If indeed it is Trump who is tweeting at Gab.com, it certainly links Shenzhen to other mutating strains of coronavirus, as well as a British spy scandal, Keeper of the Queen’s Pictures, Anthony Blunt, and Missouri’s own Agnes Smedley:

The mutating strain of note, OC43, connects Shenzhen, as we reported earlier:

Post #896, Shenzhen OC43




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The source was apparently India.  FDA Updates and Press Announcements on Angiotensin II Receptor Blocker (ARB) Recalls fda.gov/drugs/drug-safety-and-availability/fda-updates-and-press-announcements-angiotensin-ii-receptor-blocker-arb-recalls-valsartan-losartan



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Post #895, British spy scandal as investigated by the late Chapman Pincher, and Keeper of the Queen’s Pictures, Anthony Blunt.

In post # 177 of this thread, we mentioned the CIA-Chinese-Clintons link to the Michigan address. It’s not that surprising that so much pathology is accumulated there. At one time, just a quarter-mile away, was deemed the most toxic location in the state of Michigan.

The familial DNA linking the Michigan address is Isham DNA. We’re also not surprised that the location became a marriage mill for the Pentecostal mafia. Indeed, the honey made it to the Queen’s table, not far from her pictures, and another interesting link is to Mamie Lincoln Isham:

17 Nov 2017, post # 599




__





						Despite CIA pressure, Trump decides not to block the declassification of the JFK files
					

Both Castro and Krushchev came close to Bernie Sanders' Impossible Trident before Sanders was used by the Democrats to invoke it:  'Reading the speech in Pitsunda, Kruschev was astonished  by its peroration. Castro had said, "The United States sponsored the attack because it cannot forgive us...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....C.R. Isham Peoria, Wyoming County, New York....found its way to the Queen’s table....’

Mamie Lincoln Isham




__





						Mamie Lincoln Isham - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....married Charles Bradford Isham, sone of William Bradley Isham....’

William Bradley Isham




__





						William Bradley Isham - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....The house was situated at the highest point on the property and afforded the Ishams expansive views of the Hudson and Harlem Rivers....’

This Michigan “pentecostal” address then, links back to the first theologians of the Neolithic.

’That the change of centrality from the domus to the agrios was not only conceptual but also practical is clear from the evidence of economic change. Sherrat’s (1981, 1983b, 1986a; Chapman 1982) important and persuasive model of the Secondary Products Revolution suggests that in the third millennium bc in Europe, particularly in the Baden culture in SE Europe and in the middle Neolithic TRB culture in N Europe, there is evidence for the use of animals for pulling carts and ploughs. The plough allowed use of a wider range of soils and secondary animal products permitted greater use of upland areas and a generally more extensive system.’
(Hodder, The Domestication of Europe)

When the CIA goes to church, it’s certainly not to pray. The Isham pentecostal marriage mill Temperance, Michigan, links old forms of social control that go back to ancient times, though one should not forget the drug trafficking with CIA complicity (Isham familial DNA is also CIA employee DNA) written about by Alfred McCoy is in disturbing proximity to the Bedford Heroin Rally, Temperance, Michigan.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

When Trump decided not to block the JFK files, he likely did not know that Joshua Reynolds DNA, the English portrait painter, is a connection to Balliol and Balliol links Amery (MI6) to JFK, because JFK talked to Amery, as mentioned in post # 596. Joshua Reynolds familial DNA is also Bill and Hillary Clinton employee DNA. Chapman Pincher wrote about Anthony Blunt, and MI5’s Roger Hollis, though never made the Amery-Boteler-Rector connection to 8718 Douglas Rd., Temperance, Michigan that links the CIA.




__





						Despite CIA pressure, Trump decides not to block the declassification of the JFK files
					

Both Castro and Krushchev came close to Bernie Sanders' Impossible Trident before Sanders was used by the Democrats to invoke it:  'Reading the speech in Pitsunda, Kruschev was astonished  by its peroration. Castro had said, "The United States sponsored the attack because it cannot forgive us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

As mentioned in the JFK thread....

’Mr. King, in the Beekeeper’s Magazine, spoke of a carload of honey shipped to New York by Messrs. Newman & Son of Peoria, New York, as it stood piled up on the sidewalk in front of Messrs. Thurber’s store, as being the handsomest lot of honey ever brought to New York....It was some of this honey which found its way to the Queen’s table, giving it a place in the menu of the titled aristocracy of Great Britain.’
(American Bee Journal, Jan 1882)

There is a D.A.R. Chapter in Melbourne, Florida, and today’s tweet, apparently by Trump himself linking Shenzhen to a Chinese-German assemblage, prompts the questioning of a Shenzhen-Melbourne, Florida assemblage for gun parts, apparently to be used by Antifa and Black Lives Matter.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Five genes have been linked to severe C-19:

11 Dec 2020. Five Key Genes








						Five key genes linked to severe COVID-19 found, suggesting drug targets
					

Five key genes are linked with the most severe form of COVID-19, scientists said on Friday, in research that also pointed to several existing drugs that could be repurposed to treat people who risk getting critically ill with the pandemic disease. Researchers who studied the DNA of 2,700...




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....IFNAR2, TYK2, OAS1, DPP9 and CCQR2....’

Mention was made of DPP4 on 5 Feb 2020




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Post #260 is misleading. Remdesivir is mainly polymerase inhibition rather than protease inhibition. It was confused for SARS-CoV 3CL protease due to our entry at post #249: 'coronavirus RdRp and 3CLpro showed a specific affinity to the homologous enzymes of plant potyviruses.' The confusion...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....DPP4....hepatitis C....’

Intriguingly, this links to Planned Parenthood body parts trafficking posted in 2015, also hepatic.




__





						Planned Parenthood caught trafficking in human body parts
					

Are you saying that the "socio-political aims and beliefs" of the Nazis was to save babies? Are you defending the Nazis as the saviours of babies now? I've heard some excellent attempts at historical revision in my time but that might just take the cake.  You seem to think you have a lock on...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



‘....DPP IV....’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2020)

CCR2 is a retroviral-linked gene.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 12, 2020)

Reminiscent of the Queen’s pictures, Trump need only to walk into the dining room to see the Isham connection we’ve mentioned, one that Biden will soon be viewing.

Abraham Lincoln (Healy)








						Abraham Lincoln (Healy) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2020)

The media may be playing esoteric games. Thusfar, we have not identified the reported UK strain now causing concern. That is to say, no precise amino acid has been identified in the RBD sequence to define this mutation. All the media seems to be stating is that there are two dozen mutations. The very important one that Fauci got backwards is between glycine and aspartic acid.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

The biological politics of the Chinese virus, in lieu of only a handful of humans knowing the source in nature, include other antiviral approaches than vaccination. Badger’s physician has prescribed statins for an over-active liver producing cholesterol. Statins are anti-COVID-19, so one may ask their doctor about this prophylaxis, though we cannot yet comment on pharmacodynamics in this thread.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 22, 2020)

*Mutant variant of coronavirus 'is probably already in the US and could even have STARTED in America'*


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

Are we reading correctly this sensationalism? Did we or did we not see that the report in post #192 does not mention the actual mutation, N501Y? The mutation Fauci gets backwards in his limelighting video is D614G, aspartic acid to glycine. What the experts in this report are not telling the people is that there is only one atom difference between aspartic acid (D) and asparagine (N). Furthermore, on the ivermectin thread we have already mentioned swine lungworms as intermediate hosts of influenza virus. Influenza, similar to this UK mutation, can also go either way between N and D.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

To learn more about the prophylatic statin connection to anti-COVID-19 pharmaceuticals, we first link human cystatin C, recalling that retroviral elements can be integrated into the coronavirus genome in nature.

(2014)  Rosuvastatin / Saturn-HIV Trial








						Rosuvastatin preserves renal function and lowers cystatin C in HIV-infected subjects on antiretroviral therapy: the SATURN-HIV trial - PubMed
					

Rosuvastatin 10 mg daily reduces plasma cystatin C and slows kidney function decline in HIV-infected patients on ART. Reductions in cystatin C with statin therapy correlate with reductions in inflammatory biomarkers. Relationships between cystatin C, kidney function, and cardiovascular risk in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....reduction in cystatin C with statin therapy correlate with reduction in inflammatory biomarkers.’

Onchocystatin, mentioned on the ivermectin thread, is an immunomodulatory protein located in adult female worm cuticle.

Helminth-Driven Immunoregulation in the Search for Novel Therapeutic Modalities








						Harnessing helminth-driven immunoregulation in the search for novel therapeutic modalities
					

Parasitic helminths have coevolved with humans over millennia, intricately refining and developing an array of mechanisms to suppress or skew the host’s immune system, thereby promoting their long-term survival. Some helminths, such as hookworms, cause little to no overt pathology when present...




					journals.plos.org
				



’....Cystatins from various helminth species suppress secretion of inflammatory cytokines....unfamiliar with foreign biologics that do not behave like antibodies....’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

If the C-19 mutation of concern in the UK is truly N501Y, then a report from Beijing State Key Laboratory mentions the same mutation:

Sep 2020  N501Y Mutation / Beijing State Key Laboratory








						Adaptation of SARS-CoV-2 in BALB/c mice for testing vaccine efficacy - PubMed
					

The ongoing coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic has prioritized the development of small-animal models for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). We adapted a clinical isolate of SARS-CoV-2 by serial passaging in the respiratory tract of aged BALB/c mice. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We mentioned a co-authored work from London, Beijing, and the Wuhan CAS State Key Laboratory at post #756 of the snake meat thread:






						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

A nurse relates her COVID experience:  https://www.avianflutalk.com/from-the-frontlines_topic42821.html '....Ladies and Gentlemen, I have had the flu, I've had mumps on the pancreas, chicken pox, measles, broken neck and had total knee replacement. If you were to combine the painful effects of...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....Zika....’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

World media may not have published the RBD mutation currently in the UK. N501Y, is the Beijing reported mutation, which states ‘The protective efficacy of a recombinant RBD vaccine candidate was validated using this model.’

One may see why the vaccine maker is confident:

BioNTech Chief: ‘Highly Likely’ COVID-19 Vaccine Will Hold Up Against UK Coronavirus








						BioNTech chief: 'Highly likely' COVID-19 vaccine will hold up against UK coronavirus mutation
					





					theweek.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

There’s no time today to post the URL. Thusfar, this:

22 Dec 2020 Reuters. Drug Makers Rush to Test Whether Vaccines Stop Coronavirus Variant
’....The mutation known as the B 1.1.7 lineage may be up to 70% more infectious.’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

Apparently 17 mutations, 8 on the RBD.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

This Forbes report is best so far and does mention the Beijing report in post # 195 of this thread. N501Y has also been detected in Denmark, South Africa and Australia.

The Science Behind London’s Christmas Lockdown








						The Science Behind London’s Christmas Coronavirus Lockdown
					

The key finding driving the British lockdown appears to be the rapid increase in the number of cases represented by a specific evolutionary branch of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2020)

The report in post #195 states that the mutation N501Y arose after 6 passages in mice. Interestingly, Shenzhen, already mentioned in this thread, links to an Alzheimer’s report for the same mutation:

Shenzhen, etc. Alzheimer’s Presenilin N141Y Mutation








						Novel mutation in the PSEN2 gene (N141Y) associated with early-onset autosomal dominant Alzheimer's disease in a Chinese Han family - PubMed
					

The mutations in the presenilin 2 (PSEN2) gene as causes of early-onset familial Alzheimer's disease (AD) have never been reported in Asia. We conducted a phenotype and pedigree study by performing neuropathological examination and target region sequencing in a family of 3 generations. Six...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2020)

Biological politics of statins link to Bolsonaro’s declaration of having antibodies against COVID-19. It is unknown whether statins assist, as in vaccines, in producing antibodies to C-19. However, other antibodies come into view as linking to why some people cannot tolerate cholesterol-lowering statins.

Firstly, cholesterol-lowering statins link to PCSK9.

PCSK9 Antibodies / Statins
https:// www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28618994
’....A large number of patients who need a statin are not receiving it.’

COVID-19 / PCSK9








						May statins and PCSK9 inhibitors be protective from COVID-19 in familial hypercholesterolemia subjects? - PubMed
					

May statins and PCSK9 inhibitors be protective from COVID-19 in familial hypercholesterolemia subjects?




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Glende et al showed that cholesterol-rich membrane microdomains facilitated interaction between the surface glycoprotein S of SARS-CoV and the cellular receptor, ACE2....It is known that statin is the first lipid lowering choice in clinical practice and acts by inhibiting HMGCR.
....
Soto-Acosta et al showed a high amount of cellular cholesterol correlated with increased activity of the 3-hydroxy-3-methyl-glutaryl-CoA reductase (HMGCR) during RNA virus infection....Statins and PCSK9 inhibitors may be useful to decreased cardiovascular risk and interfere with COVID-19 in FH (familial hype cholesterolemia) subjects.’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2020)

‘hypercholesterolemia’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2020)

What maybe a clue as to the 1.2 times infectivity rate of C-19 in blacks vs others, is found in a report from St. Louis linking melanocytes to another N-to-Y mutation:

St. Louis  Asparagine-to-Tyrosine / Melancocyte / MITF
’....zebrafish ortholog MITF, microphtohalmia-associated transcription factor....absolutely required for neural crest melanocytes....a single base-pair change producing an asparagine to tyrosine amino acid substitution in the DNA-binding domain.’

We are now investigating connections between institutions in China cor these reports. The one on post #195 of this thread, is included:









						Adaptation of SARS-CoV-2 in BALB/c mice for testing vaccine efficacy - PubMed
					

The ongoing coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic has prioritized the development of small-animal models for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). We adapted a clinical isolate of SARS-CoV-2 by serial passaging in the respiratory tract of aged BALB/c mice. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....mice....N501Y....’

Feb 2018 China  Vertical Transmission of Zika / Mouse Offspring / Microphthalmia








						Vertical Transmission of the Zika Virus Causes Neurological Disorders in Mouse Offspring - PubMed
					

The association between Zika virus (ZIKV) infection and congenital malformations such as microcephaly in infants is a public health emergency. Although various in vivo and in vitro models are used for ZIKV research, few animal models are available for resolving the effects of maternal ZIKV...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....aside from microcephaly and hippocampal dysplasia, eye abnormalities, including microphthalmia, thinner optic nerve, damaged retinae, and deficient visual projection....we first observed that ZIKV infection was inhibited by hydroxychloroquine and NH4Cl, indicating a requirement of low intracellular pH.’

These are the fundamental links to investigate for the N501Y trajectory in COVID-19 biology.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2020)

So, even though a Pubmed search, ‘COVID-19 microphthalmia’ yields no references, links are found when one tracks the N501Y mutation more deeply into the arcana.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2020)

Racial disparities in C-19 infection implicate melanocytes:

COVID-19 / Melanocytes / Mortality Rates
https:// www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32473354
’....In some cases, melanogenesis can directly impact the immune system through DC activation. Melanocytes are antigen-presenting cells and play a dynamic roles in the immune system....We previously described that firbromodulin (FMOD), a pigment-dependent angiogenic factor secreted by melanocytes, leads to proliferation of endothelial cells, followed by an increase in TGFbeta1 levels....Strikingly, induced DCs in the spleen were more numerous and mature in pigmented Black-C57 mice than in their under-melaninated congenic Yellow-C57 mice counterparts....black individuals may have the tendency to develop a harsher pro-inflammatory cytokine response.’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2020)

Thusfar having found few connections between coronavirus and CD46, the latter links to measles vaccine strains and another asparagine-to-tyrosine substitution.

2001 Denmark  Measles CD46 Substitution








						Adaptation of wild-type measles virus to CD46 receptor usage - PubMed
					

Vaccine strains of measles virus (MV) use CD46 as receptor and downregulate CD46 from the surface of infected cells. MVs isolated and passaged on B-lymphoid cells (wild-type MVs) seem to use another receptor and do not downregulate CD46. In the present study, we found that isolation of MV on...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Adaption to CD46 receptor usage was coupled to substitution of amino acid 481 of the MV H protein from asparagine to tyrosine but not to CD46 downregulation....a similar mechanism acted on the progenitor viruses of the present MV vaccine strains during their isolation and attenuation.’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2020)

This informative video about the new strain is from one day ago:

New COVID-19 Strain: What We Know So Far








						New COVID-19 strain: What we know so far about contagion, vaccine
					

NBC News medical contributor Dr. Natalie Azar talks on TODAY about the latest coronavirus headlines, including a new strain of the virus that’s being reported in the UK and elsewhere. “At the moment, experts are saying that it’s unlikely that the vaccine will not be effective against this new...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

The new C-19 strain, N501Y is now in the United States, and bodes dangerous for older tobacco/marijuana smokers in Denver.

Colorado Confirms First Known US Case of New COVID-19 Strain Believed to Be More Contagious








						Colorado confirms first known US case of new COVID-19 strain believed to be more contagious
					

A new COVID-19 strain first identified in the United Kingdom has been discovered in Colorado. The strain is more contagious, scientists say.




					news.yahoo.com
				



’....Elbert County, outside of Denver....’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

Second possible case of the new C-19 strain is reported from Colorado.



			这10款爆好玩的网红桌游，亲子时光必备！
		




			Coronavirus updates: US logs daily record of 3,725 deaths; California has first case of more contagious new strain; $2K stimulus unlikely


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 30, 2020)

miketx said:


> They say Trump is down playing the virus because he didn't die.



Nope. It is because it came straight from the horse's mouth:


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2021)

At Coronavirus Pandemic Community Forum (aka Avian Flu Talk), they still don’t know that the N501Y C-19 mutation originated in Chinese mice in China, nor that the same mutation occurs in Alzheimer’s presenilin protein and the MITF gene linking melanocyte biology.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2021)

A survey asking whether or not the Chinese know the C-19 source in nature would be interesting, because these authors attempt to separate humans from nature while simultaneously assuming it’s going to be just another haul-the-nets-in day, whilst whistling, unvaccinated Chinese fishermen play C-19 roulette with their genomes:

COVID-19’s Impact on Nature Through the Lens of Fisheries








						COVID-19's Impact on Nature Through the Lens of Fisheries
					

An interview on how the pandemic has affected the fishery industry.




					www.psychologytoday.com
				



’....On the other hand, this pandemic is also an opportunity for us to recognize how much humans are negatively impacting the natural world and how quickly some things can rebound if only we find ways to lay off and utilize them more sustainably.’

So, is a conservation program in, for example, China, to proceed to increase population numbers when the C-19 source is unknown? This is roulette par excellence: unwittingly increase the population of the intermediate host/reservoir of COVID-19 in nature.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 5, 2021)

New covid rule in CA...if an ambulance is sent to your home and they can't find a pulse they are not allowed to transport you to the hospital...they must leave you to die....they used to take you in and try and revive you but not any longer...covid rule or money saver?....see folks?...no one gives a shit about you but you...don't ever forget that...and you can bet your ass if Newsome collapsed and they couldn't get a pulse they would take him to the ER immediately...

Enjoy CA dems.....enjoy the sewer vermin you voted for....


----------



## badger2 (Jan 8, 2021)

Rock Bottom: China virus, China Joe, Chinese fentanyl.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 11, 2021)

Japan has found the N501Y as well as another variant:

11 Jan 2021 Wall Street Journal, Japan Finds New COVID-19 Variant in Travelers from Brazil








						Japan Finds New Covid-19 Variant in Travelers From Brazil
					

Japan said it found a new variant of the coronavirus in four travelers from Brazil and that the variant includes a mutation earlier seen in South Africa that may allow the virus to fight off antibodies more effectively. The four people--a man and a woman, plus two children in their teens coming fro




					www.wsj.com
				



’....E484K....’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 12, 2021)

We’ve toured this facility in Wisconsin where recent tests show that big brown bats are not susceptible to COVID-19 infection. They could spend years testing every animal, though what needs to happen for this study to be more scientific is ACE2 amino acid sequence of big brown bats compared with the ACE2 sequence of the closest (published) animal to COVID-19, Rhinolophus affinis, let alone thiamine metabolism, etc. studies between them.









						COVID-19 doesn't infect key US bat species, Madison researchers find
					

The findings ease concerns that wild bats in the U.S. and Canada can be infected by humans or spread the virus to other animals, researchers said.




					madison.com
				




This Madison facility used to sport insect displays confiscated from the world animal trade, so pangolin/C-19 studies published recently are timely sequelae of this bat report.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 13, 2021)

The problematic with the Madison facility (above) testing Big Brown Bat, Eptesicus fuscus, is that the Microchiroptera diverge into two branches Yangochiroptera (which includes E. Fuscus) and Rhinolophoidea (which includes the closest bat isolate to C-19, Rhinolophus affinis). Because thiamine has been brought up on other USMB threads, we here link the Little Brown Bat to thiamine and C-19.

Firstly, it’s important to note that bats were in hibernation at the time of the C-19 outbreak in Wuhan:

Dec 2020 Bats in Hibernation








						Novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic: A recent mini review - PubMed
					

The COVID-19, caused by a novel coronavirus, was declared as a global pandemic by WHO more than five months ago, and we are still experiencing a state of global emergency. More than 74.30 million confirmed cases of the COVID-19 have been reported globally so far, with an average fatality rate of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Considering that bats were in hibernation when the outbreak occurred, and the phylogenetic resemblance of pangolin CoV strain to SARS-CoV-2, suggests that the virus is more likely to have been transmitted via other species. This also suggests the possible occurrence of recombination from pangolin and bats might have led to the origin of SARS-CoV-2 and the COVID-19 outbreak.’

Little Brown Bats / Hibernation / Thiamine Pyrophosphate








						CYTOCHEMICAL DIFFERENCES IN KIDNEYS FROM WINTER HIBERNATING AND AROUSED BATS (MYOTIS LUCIFUGUS), WITH PARTICULAR REFERENCE TO THE GOLGI ZONE - PubMed
					

Kidneys from winter bats (Myotis lucifugus) were removed and fixed in cold formalin-calcium while the animals were in the following states: (a) natural hibernation; (b) arousal from hibernation for 24 hours; (c) laboratory maintained hibernation; and (d) no hibernation since the previous winter...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




COVID-19 / Immune Storm Syndrome / Neurological Symptoms / Thiamine








						Therapeutic Prospects for Th-17 Cell Immune Storm Syndrome and Neurological Symptoms in COVID-19: Thiamine Efficacy and Safety, In-vitro Evidence and Pharmacokinetic Profile - PubMed
					

Introduction Emerging infectious diseases, especially the coronavirus disease identified in 2019 (COVID-19), can be complicated by a severe exacerbation in the Th17 cell-mediated IL-17 proinflammatory immune storm. This enhanced immune response plays a major role in mortality and morbidity...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Countering the cytokine storm with thiamine may have therapeutic efficacy. The Th-17-mediated IL-17 proinflammatory response can potentially be attenuated by thiamine.‘

Bats may use brain thiamine pyrophosphate during dormancy in the same manner that the antibiotic, deoxynojirimycin, is produced in Morus twigs at first frost.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tokyo reports today on a potentially critical COVID-19 situation:


14 Jan 2021 Japan Times, Tokyo Reports 1,502 New COVID-19 Cases as ‘Explosive Expansion’ Feared








						Osaka coronavirus deaths top Tokyo's as Japan logs 6,607 new cases
					

A panel of experts warns that a recent rise in Tokyo cases with untraceable infection routes indicates an "explosive expansion" of infections.




					www.japantimes.co.jp
				



‘....recent rise in cases in which infection routes cannot be traced is indicating an “explosive expansion” of infections....’

 explosive expansion ‘bakuhatsuteki kakudai’ 爆発的かくだい。


----------



## badger2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Three more regions in Japan are added to the ones above:

15 Jan 2021 Asahi Shimbun, Indicators Point to State of Emergency For 3 More Prefectures




__





						Indicators point to state of emergency for 3 more prefectures | The Asahi Shimbun: Breaking News, Japan News and Analysis
					





					www.asahi.com
				



’....A stage 4 designation indicates an “explosion” of new COVID-19 cases and that a state of emergency should be seriously considered....”The situation was made worse because it did not take seriously the scientific basis for what was occurring and placed greater emphasis on economic activity....half the blame must go to the general public....and allowed infections to spread through various opportunities to wine and dine.” ‘


----------



## badger2 (Jan 15, 2021)

For a country that knows more about COVID-19 epidemiology in nature than any other country, it’s not that surprising that China rises economically:

15 Jan 2021  Japan Times, A Year After COVID-19 Began, China’s Economy is Beating the World








						A year after COVID-19 began, China’s economy is beating world
					

China’s enhanced role in a post-pandemic world increases the urgency of debate among the rest of the world about how to engage with Beijing.




					www.japantimes.co.jp
				



‘....”And really, the only marketplace where we’ve seen continued sort of trajectory in terms of managing the virus has been China.” ‘


----------



## badger2 (Jan 16, 2021)

Azar is on it, and under Trump’s watch, not China Joe’s watch:

15 Jan 2021. China’s Silence on Coronavirus Pandemic Left World ‘Flying Blind,’ Azar Says








						China's silence on coronavirus pandemic left world 'flying blind,' Azar says
					

Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar on Thursday heavily underscored mistrust in Chinese leadership, offering a nearly day-by-day account of federal steps taken to control coronavirus since the start of the pandemic as officials dealt with the noncooperative communist counterpart.




					www.foxnews.com
				



’....One of the very first ways the U.S. government was notified of a novel virus in mainland China, was by people from Taiwan....The Chinese government’s explanation for the outbreak did not make sense....China has still, one year later, failed to provide the first generation viral isolates....Azar slammed the WHO for continuing to praise China.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 16, 2021)

Putin has recently ordered mass vaccinations due to confidence in Sputnik 5:

13 Jan 2021 Putin Orders Mass Coronavirus Vaccination Next Week








						Putin Orders Mass Coronavirus Vaccination Next Week - The Moscow Times
					

President Vladimir Putin has on Wednesday ordered the mass vaccination of Russians against coronavirus amid reports of a slower-than-expected initial rollout.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



’ “мы долзны переити от крупномасстабнои к массовои вактсинатсии Sputnik 5, вактсины “лучщих в мире.”

We need to move from large-scale to mass-vaccination, Sputnik 5 “the best in the world.” ‘


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

We’ve noted USMB fascists who lock a thread that deserves to stay open (Snake Meat: Source of Chinese Virus), and comments are overdue on the pathologies woven into this following report in today’s USA Today. True to the media’s overall IQ compromise, it’s a joke to see the term “in-depth” used in the URL:

18 Jan 2021 Where Did COVID-19 Come From?








						Where did COVID-19 come from?
					

As the U.S. marks one year since its first case, questions remain about the origin of the coronavirus that causes the disease. The answers matter.




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

The first glaring contradiction in the report is that a) ‘answers could stop such a calamity from happening again,’ and b) ‘delegation from 10 nations finally was allowed in the country to explore the origins of the virus.’

In the first place, early Chinese reports were obvious placations, with the typical lack of follow-up that we also seen with the ebola crisis. Secondly, it’s not China’s prerogative to “allow” anything. It does not have the right to hold a product of nature esoteric hostage under the extreme violence of its epidemiological worldwide movement. The virus is indeed Chinese, though it and its biology belongs to Nature and the rest of the world. The first-cause philosophy should have been open, democratic coverage of the search for its focus (Ru. Ochagovost’iu) In Nature.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

In the report, Ghebreyesus says ‘This is important not just for COVID-19 but for the future of global health security and to manage emerging disease threats with pandemic potential.’ This asshole, Ghebreyesus, needs to be stripped of clothing and hung butt-naked by the thumbs in a mosquito-infested Yunnan jungle. He kowtows to the yellow communist bastards that now tell him it’s time to investigate. 

We note the next thing the reader comes upon is a photo, a kind of still life, of the arrived delegation. Comparing this topsy-turvy still-life image, Deleuze from Cinema 2: The Time Image:

’In the old realism or on the model of the action-image, objects and settings already had a reality of their own, but it was a functional reality, strictly determined by the demands of the situation, even if these demands were as much poetic as dramatic (for instance, the emotional value of objects in Kazan). The situation was, then, directly extended into action and passion. After Obsession, however, something appears that continues to develop in Visconti: objects and settings [milieux] take on an autonomous, material reality which gives them an importance in themselves....Everything remains real in this neo-realism (whether it is film set or exteriors) but, between the reality of the setting and that of the action, it is no longer a motor extension which is established, but rather a dreamlike connection through the intermediary of the liberated sense organs.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

We sat up and took notice when coming across the photo (still-life) of Grand Central Station in the above report. Thus, what we’ve left out of Deleuze’s excerpt should be kept in, as now reproduced it in its entirety:

’In the old realism or on the model of the action-image, objects and settings already had a reality of their own, but it was a functional reality, strictly determined by the demands of the situation, even if these demands were as much poetic as dramatic (for instance, the emotional value of objects in Kazan). The situation was, then, directly extended into action and passion. After Obsession, however, something appears that continues to develop in Visconti: objects and settings [milieux] take on an autonomous, material reality which gives them an importance in themselves. It is therefore essential that not only the viewer but the protagonist invest the settings and the objects with their gaze, that they see and hear the things and the people, in order for action and passion to be born, erupting in a pre-existing daily life. Hence the arrival of the hero of Obsession, who takes a kind of visual possession of the inn, or, in Rocco and His Brothers, the arrival of the family who, with all their eyes and ears, try to take in the huge station and the unknown city; this will be a constant theme in Visconti’s work, this ‘inventory’ of a setting — its objects, furniture, tools, etc. So the situation is not extended directly into action: it is no longer sensory-motor, as in realism, but primarily optical and of sound, invested by the senses, before action takes shape in it, and uses or confronts its elements. Everything remains real in this neo-realism (whether it is film set or exteriors) but, between the reality of the setting and that of the action, it is no longer a motor extension which is established, but rather a dreamlike connection through the intermediary of the liberated sense organs. It is as if the action floats in the situation, rather than bringing it to a conclusion or strengthening it.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

The report next invokes the fish market with WHO’s Ryan stating what most people thought important one year ago, ’ “It is an absolute requirement that we understand that interface and what is driving that dynamic and what specific issues resulted in diseases breaking that barrier.” ‘

Another contradiction to what Ryan states is introduced via Chiu. We note that the symbolism introduced in this piece of USA Today propaganda is directed to focus the reader on a specific area, right after Ryan invokes the term ‘specific’: ‘.. “and probably originated more than 40 years ago,” said Dr. Charles Chiu, professor and expert in viral genomics at the University of California, San Francisco.’

We are told early on that the fish market has been scrubbed clean, and that specific things must be known. Though the deceptive irony is that the virus evolved from Chinese culinary promiscuity, so one does much better to understand the history of San Francisco when confronting such propaganda, because the virus has dealt an economic blow:

Chinese Exclusion Act








						Chinese Exclusion Act - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....The act exempted merchants and restaurant owners could apply for merchant visas beginning in 1915 after this led to the rapid growth of Chinese restaurants in the 1910s and 1920s, as restaurant owners could leave and reenter along with family members from China.’

Thus, Chiu is evoked as a viral expert in specifically, San Francisco, as Ryan and Chiu play a becoming space-and-time game to set the stage for statements that follow.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

In the report, to mystify the specifics of the time-and-place game set up by Ryan and Chiu, next comes Connor from Boston University: ‘....”There’s really not a clear tree where we have forensic evidence to point to exactly where it came from,” said John Connor, a virologist at Boston University who studies emerging diseases. “It looks like a bat-derived virus, and there’s a big question mark after that.”....How the virus traveled 1,200 miles from Yunnan to Wuhan remains unknown.’

And after a year’s time, it’s clear that there are few who have made an effort to find out C-19’s travel history from Yunnan. Unless it’s esoterica. We made a connection to the nasty Kunming Market on 10 Feb 2020:

Post # 370 Kunming, Yunnan, Animal Market




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Oct 2014 Bungarus parvus Cytochrome C oxidase subunit I barcodes provide an efficient tool for Jinqian Baihua She (Bungarus parvus) authentication.  - PubMed - NCBI  Sea Krait, Laticauda Sea krait - Wikipedia '....sea kraits are also often confused with land kraits....'



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




And in that city where the filthy animal market is located, we find sequences from Rhinolophus sinicus, but not from its important COVID-19-harboring ancestor-cousin, R. affinis, elucidated at the Toxicological Department of the Kunming Institute of Zoology. We were listening to these sequences as music on the sax thread:

Posts # 181-183, Evolution of the Saxophone




__





						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

Both sequences from Chinese krait, Bungarus, are from the Animal Toxinological Department, Kunming Institute of Zoology, Kunming, Yunnan, China.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## dblack (Jan 18, 2021)

miketx said:


> They say Trump is down playing the virus because he didn't die.


Damn the bad luck.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

Actually, the Kunming sequences are from Chinese krait, the Rhinolophus sinicus ACE2 sequences are from Wuhan Institute of Virology itself.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

Ryan, Chiu, and Connor are playing with their schmucks in the media  limelight. On 13 Feb 2020 we posted the ACE2 sequence of a bat virus from Kunming, from a 2011-2012 study, and we know exactly where it came from:

post #404 Kunming Rhinolophus sinicus




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The Chinese eat badgers.  Snakes Are The Likely Source of China's Deadly Coronavirus. Here's Why  In the case of this 2019 coronavirus outbreak, reports state that most of the first group of patients hospitalized were workers or customers at a local seafood wholesale market which also sold...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....a single location in Kunming, Yunnan, China....Ap 2011 - Sep 2012.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

Including Beijing, Shenyang, one Chinese worker of this multi-author study is from Eco Health Alliance, New York:

post #186 




__





						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

Both sequences from Chinese krait, Bungarus, are from the Animal Toxinological Department, Kunming Institute of Zoology, Kunming, Yunnan, China.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....alpha-YN2018...confirmed that ACE2-usable SARS-CoVs were continuously circulating in Rhinolophus in Yunnan.’ 

For the most part, snakes have been ruled out, though a problematic arises due to the occurrence of Bungarus wanghaotingi subspecies only in Yunnan. Apparently, nothing is published on its genome, lest it be esoterica.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

The distance mentioned in Ryan-Connor-Chiu report, above, is 1,200 miles, though the distance from the funky Kunming Market to Wuhan is only 802 miles.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2021)

Since 2013, strain MIV1 has been known to those including Eco Health Alliance.

Nov 2013 Wuhan, New York, U. of California @ Davis, Geelong, Australia, Shanghai and Singapore (RS 3367 = Rhinolophus sinicus)








						Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor - PubMed
					

The 2002-3 pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) was one of the most significant public health events in recent history. An ongoing outbreak of Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus suggests that this group of viruses remains a key threat and that...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....WIV1....RS 3367....intermediate hosts may not be necessary. However, to date, no SL-Covs have been isolated from bats and no wild-type SL-CoV of bat origin has been shown to use ACE2.’

Oct 2020  Strain WIV1








						COVID-19 neutralizing antibodies predict disease severity and survival - PubMed
					

COVID-19 exhibits variable symptom severity ranging from asymptomatic to life-threatening, yet the relationship between severity and the humoral immune response is poorly understood. We examined antibody responses in 113 COVID-19 patients and found that severe cases resulting in intubation or...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....SARS-CoV-2 was unable to cross-neutralize WIV1, that has not yet crossed the species barrier.’


----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Ryan, Chiu, and Connor are playing with their schmucks in the media  limelight. On 13 Feb 2020 we posted the ACE2 sequence of a bat virus from Kunming, from a 2011-2012 study, and we know exactly where it came from:
> 
> post #404 Kunming Rhinolophus sinicus
> 
> ...


We will never found out exactly where the covid came from at first that what they were saying in France too it came from a snake meal  and since then it is Silence Radio


----------



## badger2 (Jan 19, 2021)

Silence will not suffice. We have already shown that there is a genus of snake, which even the U.S. Army was working on its venom, which occurs only in Yunnan and nothing has been published on its genome. The Chinese krait we are referring to is Bungarus multicinctus subspecies wanghaotingi. Bungarus is used as medicine in China. These snakes eat bats. Where’s the information that excludes this subspecies from potential to be COVID-19 intermediate host?

Any citations for the French connection?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 19, 2021)

The sales scenario at the funky Kunming marke, or any other, would be enhanced if the potential buyer of the live B. m. wanghaotingi knew that it was rare.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 19, 2021)

The Chinese are much too thorough to not know the exact origins of C-19, precisely how its biology happens in nature. These two articles represent the problematic, as Azar has pointed out, the first info coming to the U.S. was from Taiwan, as the WHO and China privilege themselves to information that justifiably belongs to the entire world:

We Might Never Know the True Origin of the Novel Coronavirus








						We might never know the true origin of the novel coronavirus
					

The World Health Organization will soon reveal more details about the planned investigation of the novel coronavirus’s origin in China. The WHO negotiated the terms of the upcoming investigation with China over the summer, without revealing any of the conclusions to the public. A New York Times...




					bgr.com
				



‘....The WHO negotiated the terms of the upcoming investigation with China over the summer, without revealing any of the conclusions to the public.’

Is China Hiding the Origin of COVID-19?








						Is China Hiding the Origin of COVID-19?
					

China denied entry to the team made up of two WHO scientists whose aim was to investigate the origin of COVID-19




					elamerican.com
				



’....it also prevented Taiwan’s participation in the international response to contain the pandemic, both along the lines of the Chinese regime.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 19, 2021)

One can easily imagine that from the Kunming Market in Yunnan, 800 miles from Wuhan, someone making that trip could be infected by the original strain though might not have symptoms, an efficient vector indeed. And perhaps there were two or more transmissions before C-19 arrived at Wuhan. On the other hand as we have shown, New York’s Eco Health Alliance was working along with the Chinese on these closely-related strains as early as 2013. Science and the media may have too hastily dismissed cold-blopoded animals as potential ‘hosts’ because the coronavirus genome harbors the capability to subsist on inanimate surfaces for up to 28 days, which cannot rule out the scales of snakes or pangolins.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 20, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Silence will not suffice. We have already shown that there is a genus of snake, which even the U.S. Army was working on its venom, which occurs only in Yunnan and nothing has been published on its genome. The Chinese krait we are referring to is Bungarus multicinctus subspecies wanghaotingi. Bungarus is used as medicine in China. These snakes eat bats. Where’s the information that excludes this subspecies from potential to be COVID-19 intermediate host?
> 
> *Any citations for the French connection?*


What do you mean ?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 20, 2021)

Dalia asked, “What do you mean?” You said above: “Silence Radio.” Yes, world media has been silent on the question of origins as the virus raged, though today we finally see the Chinese get more involved on the question, not only since the WHO has arrived in China to find out what the Chinese have already known for some time: the origins Of C-19.

China’s Gift For The Biden Inauguration Is A Conspiracy Theory About COVID-19’s Origins








						China’s gift for the Biden inauguration is a conspiracy theory about Covid-19’s US origins
					

The trending of the theory, which occurred shortly before the US president-elect Joe Biden's inauguration, could indicate the future uphill battle the new administration faces when it comes to US-China relationship.




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....Hua Chunying called on the U.S. to open the Fort Detrick base and invite the WHO to investigate.’

In a previous post, we showed that Azar, under Trump, called China out for never sending the first COVID-19 isolates. Does China think we have gotten amnesia now that Trump has gone?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 20, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Should President Trump offer his anti-body blood to Nancy Pelosi if she gets the Corona Virus?


Well, vampires are always looking for more blood....


----------



## badger2 (Jan 20, 2021)

When we begin to retrieve our posted history on the origins of C-19, we see that Chinese websites we once quoted have been scrubbed, for example in post #419 of the snake meat thread:

Post #419





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The Chinese eat badgers.  Snakes Are The Likely Source of China's Deadly Coronavirus. Here's Why  In the case of this 2019 coronavirus outbreak, reports state that most of the first group of patients hospitalized were workers or customers at a local seafood wholesale market which also sold...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’the URL will function if typed in the spacebar
gzscbm.com/web/technique/792.html
....’
The excerpt coincides with the closest viral isolate to COVID-19, found in 2013 in Yunnan, when collaboration between Eco Health Alliance and the Chinese were studying it. The URL we were quoting from was apparently from the Guangzhou South China Biological Medicine Co.

’This led to the criticism on Wired with quote dismissing the snake origin hypothesis as lacking evidence....2019-СoV could become the worst example of vaccine-derived contagious disease in human history.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 20, 2021)

The next year, 2014, shows a report from coronavirus infection of Malayan pangolins, but the original date goes back to 2011, and it was from Rhinolophus affinis, the reservoir of the closest known viral isolate to COVID-19:

Coronavirus / Malayan Pangolins








						Viral Metagenomics Revealed Sendai Virus and Coronavirus Infection of Malayan Pangolins ( Manis javanica) - PubMed
					

Pangolins are endangered animals in urgent need of protection. Identifying and cataloguing the viruses carried by pangolins is a logical approach to evaluate the range of potential pathogens and help with conservation. This study provides insight into viral communities of Malayan Pangolins...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Lung 08/contig_731 KF569996.1; identity 83.96%, Rhinolophus affinis....’

LYRa11 Complete Genome


			Rhinolophus affinis coronavirus isolate LYRa11, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

’....source: alimentary; submitted 22 Aug 2013....collection date: 2011....Military Veterinary, Changchun, Jilin, China.’

No specific location for the 2011 collection is given.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 20, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Dalia asked, “What do you mean?” You said above: “Silence Radio.” Yes, world media has been silent on the question of origins as the virus raged, though today we finally see the Chinese get more involved on the question, not only since the WHO has arrived in China to find out what the Chinese have already known for some time: the origins Of C-19.
> 
> China’s Gift For The Biden Inauguration Is A Conspiracy Theory About COVID-19’s Origins
> 
> ...


This virus has come down on us and we have lost our freedoms of all day and the worst is that we are always in the dark and we risk our lives every day, we are not firefighters, police officers, soldiers, Merde we are ordinary citizens.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 20, 2021)

One of the first to show reports dismissing the laboratory theory for C-19 was from OP ShockedCanadian:

24 Mar 2020  The Coronavirus Did Not Escape From A Lab, post #21





						The coronavirus did not escape from a lab: Here's how we know
					

Here is an article that debunks my own conspiracy theory which I just posted.  I have openly said it is a conspiracy theory, as I obviously don't know the facts.  My suspicions and concerns/ are based on timing, the outcome, the focused travel of it globally, the source nation involved, and most...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....Nature Medicine Mar 17....polybasic cleavage site (RRAR)....has a role in determining host range....’

We posted the links to several potential intermediate hosts of C-19 and mentioned the same cleavage sequence as the above thread:

27 Feb 2020  Snake Meat: Source of Chinese Virus, posts #537, 543 & 544





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.  .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart So...Freer, TX is in trouble.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....a unique peptide insertion (PRRA)....did not come directly from pangolins....Chaillon (La Jolla), Foley (Los Alamos)....’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 20, 2021)

#245: Yes, the Chinese communists benefitted by knowing more about its own virus while holding it esoteric hostage to the rest of the world.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 20, 2021)

The only way a virus can evolve that can kill humans, is in another animal that has a stronger immune system, so that the host it is endemic to does not die.
That is why it almost has to be bats.
And then pangolins or snakes are just an intermediate carrier that brought it into more contact with humans.









						Bats, snakes or pangolins? Inside the hunt for the animal behind the coronavirus outbreak
					

Three-quarters of new or emerging human diseases originate in animals, but pinpointing the source of Covid-19 could help us combat future outbreaks




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The only way a virus can evolve that can kill humans, is in another animal that has a stronger immune system, so that the host it is endemic to does not die.
> That is why it almost has to be bats.
> And then pangolins or snakes are just an intermediate carrier that brought it into more contact with humans.
> 
> ...


It is possible, but what makes this virus strange is its behavior I mean it seems to kill young people without health concerns and how is it that they have not yet found the exact origin of the virus? I’m leaning towards something that would come from a lab I say that but I’m not a specialist and if I want to know what exactly happens in a hospital I ask my sister who works in the emergency room I know that I have serious information and not information from the medias who seem to not want talk about the fact .


----------



## badger2 (Jan 21, 2021)

The media has no credibility publishing reports about certain symptoms in youth or elderly that the virus has produced in them, while the Chinese communists keep knowledge about those same symptoms either being produced or not, in the natural reservoir or intermediate host. This is because the biology of C-19 in the natural reservoir or intermediate host has a longer history in them than it does in humans, a history that would not only enlighten the rest of the world, but likely explain why vaccines prevent mutations from having any power to influence outcomes. The history of the N501Y mutation is a longer one in Chinese lab mice than it is in Homo sapiens, no matter what country. Unlike poliovirus, how can Homo sapiens continue to disregard the evolution of the virus that happened naturally? The Chinese know that natural history, and will now play melodramatic, sensationalist media games with the WHO to pretend that they both together finally solved the mystery, which is a lie. The mystery is already solved. What did the vaccine makers know about COVID-19’s natural history to assist them?

Anyone who has read the reports knows that the amino acid sequence of the C-19 RBD (receptor binding domain) does not favor replication in Homo sapiens, refuting the lab scenario.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Bamlanivimab antibody treatment, similar to Trump’s, should also prevent any mutations from arising:

21 Jan 2021  Monoclonal Antibody Treatment by Eli Lilly Found To Cut Risk of Serious COVID-19


			Monoclonal antibody treatment by Eli Lilly found to cut risk of serious COVID-19, drugmaker reports


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dalia said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > The only way a virus can evolve that can kill humans, is in another animal that has a stronger immune system, so that the host it is endemic to does not die.
> ...



The do know that all corona viruses came from bats originally.
Bats flock during the day and fly at night, so then are perfect breeding pool for viruses.
They mix and spread the DNA quickly.

The only thing they do not know is how it got from bats to humans, and where some of the modifications came from?
Could be pangolins or snakes?

But you are wrong about it killing young people.
That was Spanish flu that concentrated on the young.
With covid-19, only about 100 of the 300,000 dead are children.
Children seem to be essentially almost immune to covid-19.

What happens in the hospital is that it is very hard for the immune system to detect a covid-19 infection.
Covid-19 hides out in external body cavities like lung and sinus airways.
So it is very hard for the immune system to detect.
But once cells are invaded and send out exosomes to report the attack, then the immune system over react,
It starts a "cytokine storm" that starts to macerate the lungs.
They fill with lymph fluid, and then you can't breath.

If they properly administer immuno suppressants to prevent the cytokine storm, then no one has to die.
And instead of moving people around to drain lungs, like put them on their stomach, hospitals are mistakenly inducing chemical comas and putting them on ventilators that immobilizes them.  That essentially is murder.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 21, 2021)

badger2 said:


> The media has no credibility publishing reports about certain symptoms in youth or elderly that the virus has produced in them, while the Chinese communists keep knowledge about those same symptoms either being produced or not, in the natural reservoir or intermediate host. This is because the biology of C-19 in the natural reservoir or intermediate host has a longer history in them than it does in humans, a history that would not only enlighten the rest of the world, but likely explain why vaccines prevent mutations from having any power to influence outcomes. The history of the N501Y mutation is a longer one in Chinese lab mice than it is in Homo sapiens, no matter what country. Unlike poliovirus, how can Homo sapiens continue to disregard the evolution of the virus that happened naturally? The Chinese know that natural history, and will now play melodramatic, sensationalist media games with the WHO to pretend that they both together finally solved the mystery, which is a lie. The mystery is already solved. What did the vaccine makers know about COVID-19’s natural history to assist them?
> 
> Anyone who has read the reports knows that the amino acid sequence of the C-19 RBD (receptor binding domain) does not favor replication in Homo sapiens, refuting the lab scenario.



Which is why we do not need and should not want a vaccine.
Covid-19 can not become endemic to humans, and would disappear entirely and never return if we let herd immunity work.
It is not coming back because it can't survive long enough in humans to become endemic to humans.
It has to find a new host human every 12 days.
In bats, it can stay for years.
It is evolved for bats, not humans.
But if we keep it around long enough, it WILL evolve to be able to live longer in humans.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 21, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Bamlanivimab antibody treatment, similar to Trump’s, should also prevent any mutations from arising:
> 
> 21 Jan 2021  Monoclonal Antibody Treatment by Eli Lilly Found To Cut Risk of Serious COVID-19
> 
> ...



Except that almost no one can afford that.
And it really is not a "mutation" in the sense of mutations being random damage.
It really is from 2 viruses injecting their RNA into the same cell nucleus, thus producing a combination that is better described as a hybrid.  
Doctors do talk about virus mutations all the time, but that is not really the right term.
The only reason hybrid is not perfect either is that is it not through meiosis or mitosis.
But hybrid is a much better term because it is not just random, but the cross of 2 existing and successful genetic info.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Recombination of C-19 occurred in the natural reservoir in nature, but the UK/South Africa/Japanese mutation, N501Y, first occurred in Chinese lab mice in China after six passages of the virus in these animals. Thus, the mouse host helped to mutate the virus though the sequence of the RBD shows no human manipulation to weaponize it.

Since the natural reservoir in nature is known only to the communist Chinese, and possibly a small esoteric group of others, we note that the Catholic mafia puppet, Fauci, now prepares to meet with the WHO. Whereas previously the WHO (and Fauci by default) were prevented from entering China and the latter could disturbingly easily shirk his responsibility as an epidemiologist to bask in the media limelight of vaccine making, the sequelae of such sloth now becomes glaring:

’Hua Chunying called on the U.S. to open the Fort Detrick base and invite the WHO to investigate....The struggle is going to intensify now, no matter who is in the White House.’
(www. China’s Gift For The Biden Inauguration Is A Conspiracy Theory About COVID-19’s U.S. Origins)

Fort Detrick, Maryland








						Fort Detrick - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




On 10 Feb 2020, we posted the U.S. Army’s Fort Detrick article from 1988 on Bungarus venom and chloroquine. The reason China is using Fort Detrick as a convenient scapegoat for its propaganda is precisely because at one time, Bungarus was a suspect intermediate host of COVID-19. As we’ve already mentioned in this thread, there is still the unpublished information on the genome of Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi, a subspecies which only is found in Yunnan Province, automatically implicating it for a more complete description of the Bungarus genome and possible deception by the Chinese on origins of the virus.

10 Feb 2020 Post # 357 U.S. Army, Frederick, Maryland / Bungarus / Chloroquine





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The report from post #340 continues, as we find some resonance with asparagine and the serine-to-leucine mutations mentioned earlier:  '....Due to very limited knowledge of this novel virus, we are unable to give reasonable explanations for the significant number of amino acid substitutions...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 21, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Recombination of C-19 occurred in the natural reservoir in nature, but the UK/South Africa/Japanese mutation, N501Y, first occurred in Chinese lab mice in China after six passages of the virus in these animals. Thus, the mouse host helped to mutate the virus though the sequence of the RBD shows no human manipulation to weaponize it.
> 
> Since the natural reservoir in nature is known only to the communist Chinese, and possibly a small esoteric group of others, we note that the Catholic mafia puppet, Fauci, now prepares to meet with the WHO. Whereas previously the WHO (and Fauci by default) were prevented from entering China and the latter could disturbingly easily shirk his responsibility as an epidemiologist to bask in the media limelight of vaccine making, the sequelae of such sloth now becomes glaring:
> 
> ...



Anyone who knows viruses should have no problem understanding the source of the amino acid substitutions.
When 2 different viruses inject their RNA into the same cell nucleus, they will combine in an unpredictable way.

Covid-19 RNA shows no signs of deliberate manipulation.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 21, 2021)

No signs. Thus, it came from nature. The Chinese know where in nature it came from. Did the vaccine makers know too?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

Catholic mafiosi, Biden and Fauci, seem to be having a good time with directives and statements about COVID-19.

22 Dec 2021  New York Times, Banished By Trump But Brought Back By Biden, Fauci Aims To ‘Let The Science Speak’








						Banished by Trump but Brought Back by Biden, Fauci Aims to ‘Let the Science Speak’ (Published 2021)
					

Using the kind of blunt language that so often infuriated the former president, Dr. Anthony Fauci said the health threat from the virus was still “very serious.”




					www.nytimes.com
				



’....He told reporters that the government was keeping a close eye on variations of the virus that had mutated in South Africa, Brazil and Britain, in some cases showing signs of being more contagious than the predominant strain circulating in the United States. The good news, Dr. Fauci said, is that the current vaccines appear to be effective, though maybe slightly less so, against the new variants....”The idea that you can get up here and talk about what you know — what the evidence, what the science is — and know that’s it, let the science speak....It is something of a liberating feeling.” ‘

Fauci does not assist the reader in finding evidence for his statement, “maybe slightly less so.“ Slightly less so by what example, in what coountry, and when? Puppet Fauci has some explaining to do, then. In post #12 we showed that Fauci got an important mutation reversed in his video, which was curious considering that anyone familiar with amino acids would catch the primitive and efficient folding physics of glycine:

Post #12





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

We continue the history and biology of COVID-19, on occasion showing the absurdities of categorization, which should remain a pathology of Homo sapiens rather than science. The trajectory, then, is political by default.  For instance, a political point is that COVID-19 biology in nature has been...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




On Monday, 18 Jan 2021 at Promedmail: ‘First the UK and South Africa and now Bavaria....Scare tactics would be absolutely dubious and inappropriate. The fact that it is a new variant doesn’t mean that it is more infectious, said Garmisch-Partenkirchen Hospital in a statement.’

On Tuesday, 19 Jan 2021 at Promedmail: Reuters via Medscape, U.S. and China Clash at WHO Over Scientific Mission in Wuhan








						US and China Clash at WHO Over Scientific Mission in Wuhan
					

The United States called on China on Monday to allow an expert team from the World Health Organization (WHO) to interview "care givers, former patients and lab workers" in the central city of Wuhan, and ensure its access to medical data and samples.



					www.medscape.com
				




Why, then, does Fauci leave out the most important information about origins of the UK/South Africa mutation? It did not first occur in those countries, nor in Brazil, nor Japan, or any other country than China:

Post #195 N501Y Mutation, Sep 2020, State Key Laboratory of Pathogen and Biosecurity, Beijing Institute of Microbiology and Epidemiology, Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Beijing





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The URL in post #178 is correctly transcribed.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Also note in the same same post #195, the Wuhan study for Zika and chloroquine, which links to the current Chinese media propaganda for the U.S. Army’s study on Bungarus and chloroquine at Fort Detrick in 1988, mentioned previously.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

As can be seen in post #200, the same N-to-Y mutation occurs in Alzheimer’s, and that report is from Shenzhen, China. We’ve already mentioned the D.A.R.-Florida-Shenzhen connection in this thread (post #186), so what happened to the gun parts sent to Melbourne, Florida from Shenzhen, China?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

So not only are Biden and Fauci Catholic mafia whores, one has to pay to read the rest of the Medscape article. 666 kuklos exothen.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

In other words, by paying with their identity to read the Medscape article, the prisoners are each identified. This indeed links to the D.A.R., who are known to surveil potential “subversives” in Florida. It would look much too homosexual were the S.A.R. caught doing it in peacetime. The new nazi-style smokeless book-burnings have this modus operandi whereby the book is always on fire in the crematorium, though never consumed. When the prisoner tries to touch it, something happens, akin to Narcissus’s reflection in the pool, or a cactus.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

To keep his credibility, Fauci must speak science by generalities. We’ve yet to hear him specifically point to the country of origin of these mutations of concern, lest it’s to warp the scientific process by splitting hosts, as he did for the N501Y mutation. In fact, the one he confused in his video, D614G, arose within a week apart in humans both in China and Germany. Duh.

On 11 Jan 2020 we posted the Brazil-Japanese E484K mutation, followed by Stuartbirdan on 14 Jan 2020.

#215 11 Jan 2020  E484K




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Biological politics of statins link to Bolsonaro’s declaration of having antibodies against COVID-19. It is unknown whether statins assist, as in vaccines, in producing antibodies to C-19. However, other antibodies come into view as linking to why some people cannot tolerate cholesterol-lowering...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




#128,083  14 Jan 2020  E484K


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/keeping-amerrica-great-again.806764/page-6405#post-26342294


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/keeping-america-great-again.806764/page-6405#post-26342294


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

On 14 Jan, above, Stuartbirdan says E484K is from a Brazilian study though provides no citation. The study we now report on for the E484K mutation is from:

1. Fondazione Toscana, Siena, Italy
2. VisMederi, Siena, Italy
3. Dept. of Chemistry and Biochemistry, U. of California, San Diego, La Jolla, USA
4. Imperial College, London, UK
5. Dept. of Molecular Biosciences, U. of Texas, Austin








						SARS-CoV-2 escape in vitro from a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma - PubMed
					

Three mutations allowed SARS-CoV-2 to evade the polyclonal antibody response of a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

Glycans mentioned for the E484K mutation will link ebola- And HIV-1-neutralizing banana lectin, which has already been reported at USMB for the Tom Cairns ebola story, with Novaya Gazeta’s Russian report by Julia Latynina. Notice that the N501Y mutation in the original Chinese mice occurred after six passages of COVID-19:









						SARS-CoV-2 escape in vitro from a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma - PubMed
					

Three mutations allowed SARS-CoV-2 to evade the polyclonal antibody response of a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The plasma fully neutralized the virus for 7 passages....at day 73, an E484K substitution in the RBD occurred, followed at day 80 by an insertion in the NTD N5 loop containing a new glycan sequon, which generated a variant completely resistant to plasma neutralization.’

Comparing glycan similarities with ebola:

Banana Lectin H84T








						Inhibition of Ebola Virus by a Molecularly Engineered Banana Lectin - PubMed
					

Ebolaviruses cause an often rapidly fatal syndrome known as Ebola virus disease (EVD), with average case fatality rates of ~50%. There is no licensed vaccine or treatment for EVD, underscoring the urgent need to develop new anti-ebolavirus agents, especially in the face of an ongoing outbreak in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....H84T shows activity against viruses containing high-mannose N-glycans....by mutating a single amino acid, yielding H84T BanLec.’

We point out that the Anti-COVID-19 mRNA-1273 vaccine is named after the threonine which compares to the anti-ebola banana lectin threonine.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

Further comparisons to the anti-ebola banana lectin are found in the study, and the plasma sample was from an Italian patient:









						SARS-CoV-2 escape in vitro from a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma - PubMed
					

Three mutations allowed SARS-CoV-2 to evade the polyclonal antibody response of a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The E484K substitution was followed by a third and final change comprising an 11-amino-acid insertion between Y248 and L249 in the NTD N5 loop (KTRNKSTSRRE). The insertion contained an N-linked glycan sequon (NKS) and this viral variant resulted in complete abrogation of neutralization activity. Initially this insertion was observed in only 49% of the virions but when the virus was kept in culture for another passage (P14) the insertion was fully acquired....Subsequently, the extensive insertion within the N5 loop appears to remodel this critical antigenic region, predicting substantial steric occlusion with antibodies targeting this epitope....introduction of a new N-glycan at position N248d would effectively eliminate neutralization by such antibodies as 4A8.
....
In the RBD, the possibility of escape is limited and the mutation E484K that we found is one of the most frequent mutations to escape monoclonal antibodies and among the most common RBD mutations described in experimental settings as well as in natural isolates posted in the GSAID database. This is likely due to residue E484 being targeted by antibodies derived from IGHV3-53 and closely related IGHV3-66 genes which are the most common germlines for antibodies directed against the RBD.

The introduction of a glycan is a well-known immunogenic strategy described in influenza, HIV-1, and other viruses, although to our knowledge this finding presents the first patient-derived escape mutant utilizing this mechanism for SARS-Cov-2.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

Following the banana lectin H84T a bit further, leads to a histidine-to-threonine connection to human macrophages and tumor recognition:

2019 Spain, Portugal, Georgia USA, The Netherlands H259T








						Identification of a secondary binding site in human macrophage galactose-type lectin by microarray studies: Implications for the molecular recognition of its ligands - PubMed
					

The human macrophage galactose-type lectin (MGL) is a C-type lectin characterized by a unique specificity for terminal GalNAc residues present in the tumor-associated Tn antigen (αGalNAc-Ser/Thr) and its sialylated form, the sialyl-Tn antigen. However, human MGL has multiple splice variants, and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....H259T was unable to recognize cancer-associated epitopes on tumor cell lines.’


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 22, 2021)

miketx said:


> They say Trump is down playing the virus because he didn't die.


As didn't 99% of the people who had it too.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

The Chinese report says it’s the C-19 mutant first found in Britain:

China’s Tianjin Identifies Mutant Strain in Imported COVID-19 Case


			https://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2021-01/22/c_139687889.htm
		

’....lived in Ghana....’

China’s Jilin Reports 19 New Confirmed COVID-19 Cases


			https://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2021-01/22/c_139688801.htm
		

’....319 confirmed locally transmitted.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2021)

USMB software doesn’t like the http.

www.xinhuanet.com/english/2021-01/22/c_139687889.htm

www.xinhuanet.com/english/2021-01/22/c_139688801.htm


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2021)

The idea of using two different vaccines is now circulating in Russian circles.

Izvestiya, 23 Jan 2021  Ученыи отсенил возможность привится двумя вакцинами от COVID-19
Scientist Assesses Possibility Of Being Vaccinated With Two COVID-19 Vaccines

В то же время заведующии лабораториеи бионанотехнологии, микробиологии и вирусологии Новосибирского государственного университета, членкорреспондент RAN Sergei Netesov, щитает, что нельзя говорить о смешивании вакцин, пока не эавершились соответствующы.
Sergei Netesov, head of the laboratory of bionanotechnology, microbiology and virology at Novosibirsk State University and member-correspondent of the Russian Academy of Sciences, believes it impossible to talk about mixing vaccines until the relevant tests have been completed.’


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 23, 2021)

badger2 said:


> No signs. Thus, it came from nature. The Chinese know where in nature it came from. Did the vaccine makers know too?



Yes, good point in that we already all knew that all corona viruses originated with bats.
There easily could be a deliberate aspect.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 23, 2021)

Science says that all epidemics are ended by herd immunity, when the initial spike uses up too many local hosts.
So then "flattening the curve" prevents epidemics from ending.
You can artificially prolong any epidemic forever, just by conserving hosts and preventing local hosts from being used up.
So all the deaths after March, are entirely the fault of Fauci and his idea for flattening the curve.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2021)

#272: No, not all coronaviruses originate with bats. What do you define as a deliberate aspect when the sequences show no manipulation that would adapt it to humans? The next thing that happened with the virus infecting Rhinolophus affinis was that its close relative evolved into COVID-19 in a different vector-reservoir. It may not have been another bat, but we think Fauci knows what happened and so do the communist Chinese.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Here, China benefits via Japanese assistance, as the media milk a pay-for C-19 origins opportunity, as can be seen by scrolling down to the unreadable ‘China Wary of WHO Investigation On Virus Origin’








						読売新聞オンライン : ニュース＆お得サイト
					

【読売新聞】読売新聞オンラインは読売新聞のニュース・情報サイト。社会、スポーツ、政治、経済、国際などの最新ニュースや教育、医療などの読み物、映像ニュースも充実。ポケモン、発言小町、クーポンやプレゼントも。2019年2月にYOMIURI ONLINEからサイト名を変更しました。




					www.yomiuri.co.jp


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Another story from 14 Jan 2021 shows that two of the WHO team were stuck in Singapore:

Scientists Stuck As China Keeps Foiling WHO Investigation on Virus Origin








						Scientists stuck as China keeps foiling WHO investigation on virus origin
					

Two scientists are stuck in Singapore as the rest of the WHO team finally makes it to Wuhan.




					arstechnica.com
				



‘....investigators were not permitted to visit Wuhan at any point in their stay.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2021)

True to catholic-brothers form, China Joe covers for Fauci’s silence and sloth:

22 Jan 2021 Wall Street Journal  The COVID-19 Origin Investigation








						Opinion | The Covid-19 Origin Investigation
					

Beijing spreads conspiracies while impeding WHO experts.




					www.wsj.com
				



’....Biden stopped America’s withdrawal from WHO on his first day in office.’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thus like yomiuri.co.jp, WSJ attempts to profit from knowledge the communists already possess about the virus.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2021)

Mindful said:


> *Mutant variant of coronavirus 'is probably already in the US and could even have STARTED in America'*


Hello, here in France the medias are talking about 4 variants and the last one L452R variant of COVID-19 is in California .

COVID-19 Variant First Found in Other Countries and States Now Seen More Frequently in California - Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) - County of Santa Clara


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes, the dramatizations and timing by French media while WHO visits China for the second time, links to this mutation, L452R(leucine to arginine), and there is only one report on this mutation at the National Library of Medicine, USA:

Sep 2020 L452R, Authors of This Study: Canada / China / Who Collaborating Center (China)








						The Impact of Mutations in SARS-CoV-2 Spike on Viral Infectivity and Antigenicity - PubMed
					

The spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 has been undergoing mutations and is highly glycosylated. It is critically important to investigate the biological significance of these mutations. Here, we investigated 80 variants and 26 glycosylation site modifications for the infectivity and reactivity to a...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2021)

As in the French example, above, coming to light now in the media are reports designed to make the new U.S. President (and his slothful accomplice, Fauci) look intelligent. Most people in the world know it’s only more puppetry. China Joe boasting cures for cancer during the election, is another example of the U.S. President being in China’s pocket:

26 Jan 2021, Cancer Drug 27.5 Times More Effective Than Remdesivir








						Cancer drug is 27.5 times more effective at treating COVID-19 than remdesivir, study suggests
					

Researchers reported Monday in the journal Science that a drug developed to fight multiple myeloma has proved 27.5 times more effective at treating COVID-19 than remdesivir in laboratory studies with infected human lung and kidney cells. The drug, Aplidin or Plitidepsin, was also effective at...




					news.yahoo.com
				



’....multiple myeloma....’


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2021)

Firstly, the effective compound against COVID-19 comes from a sea squirt, Aplidium, which some current media say only occurs near the Spanish island, Ibiza. This is questionable, however. On 17 Jun 2020, we mentioned dexamethasone and myeloma in a Spanish report, and the report just after it, links to Wuhan, China. We further pursue the history of this unscrolling propaganda:

17 Jun 2020  Post # 617  Myeloma / Spain / Dexamethasone / Tocilizumab / Tongji Medical College, Wuhan, China




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

What's fascinating is that you haven't the stones to reply objectively to any of the material we have given the readers.   You think you have readers? :lol: I just read his posts, so yeah. We also know for a fact that you have no objective reply.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




This following report is from Chinese pharmaceutical studies for the sea squirt, Aplidium:

Chemical Constituents From The Ascidian Aplidium constellatum








						Chemical constituents from the ascidian Aplidium constellatum
					

Chemical investigation of the South China Sea ascidian Aplidium constellatum has led to the isolation of four sterols (1–4), two carboline alkaloids (…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				



(This study is from School of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Sun Yat-sen University, Guangzhou, China, and East China Fisheries Research Institute, Shanghai


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2021)

The 2012 chemical constituents study from Chinese Aplidium aligns with the history of bat virus studies from Yunnan, as we have already shown, one study for a close C-19 relative in Rhinolophus goes back to 2011. The Wuhan study for the COVID-19 patient with multiple myeloma, against which the sea squirt compound is effective, was published in Ap 2020.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2021)

The misinformation propaganda and confusion can continue unchecked as long as no precise mutations are mentioned, as in this report for door-to-door canvassing in UK:

3 Feb 2021  Japan Herald, England Tests Door-To-Door In Hunt For New COVID-19 Variant








						England tests door-to-door in hunt for new COVID-19 variant
					

Door-to-door coronavirus testing is being rolled out in parts of England in an attempt to stem the outbreak of a more contagious variant discovered in South Afr




					www.japanherald.com
				



’....A more contagious variant discovered in South Africa....cannot be traced back to international travel....’

We already reported on the South African variant infecting a 10-year-old Japanese girl with no travel history linked to a 40-year-old male in Tokyo. Thus, any reports such as this must eliminate calling the South African variant N501Y, otherwise this (is [italics) the South African variant, which first arose in Chinese lab mice. That is why the “no history of international travel” does not mean much, because N501Y arose after six passages in these animals.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2021)

Among the antiviral mechanisms of the Pfizer vaccine are deliberately mutated-to-proline amino acids, K986P and V987P, which causes a prefusion-stabilized conformation that decreases membrane fusion ability, and a deleted cleavage site signal. The sequence also contains no uridine residues, though being replaced by 1-methyl-3’-pseudouridylyl. The key report is here, and occurred about the same time the Chinese reported the N501Y mutation in their lab mice, which would go on to claim the limelight in the media.

Sep 2020 K986P Mutation








						Introduction of two prolines and removal of the polybasic cleavage site leads to optimal efficacy of a recombinant spike based SARS-CoV-2 vaccine in the mouse model - PubMed
					

A vaccine for SARS-CoV-2 is urgently needed. A better understanding of antigen design and attributes that vaccine candidates need to have to induce protective immunity is of high importance. The data presented here validates the choice of antigens that contain the PP mutation and suggests that...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....only the antigen with both a deleted cleavage site and the PP mutations completely protected from challenge in this mouse model.’


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2021)

The mutations of the Pfizer vaccine do more than prevent fusion of the virus. As it stabilizes the prefusion conformation, it simultaneously prevents serum proteolysis. We took a look at the aminos flanking the mutations, which vaccine sequence is DPPE (positions 985-988). The original sequence is, from 980-990, LSRLDKVEAE, the Pfizer sequence becomes LSRLDPPEAE. Scroll down to see more of this sequence:

SARS-CoV-2 Spike Glycoprotein





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				




Further evidence for this stabilizing DPPE amino acid sequence:

DPPE








						Design of a serum stability tag for bioactive peptides - PubMed
					

Serum has a high intrinsic proteolytic activity that leads to continuous processing of peptides and proteins. Strategies to protect bioactive peptides from serum proteolytic degradation include incorporation of unnatural amino acids, conformational constraints, large polymeric tags, or other...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....natural amino acids flanking the Pro-Pro- sequence that can enhance serum stability of this motif....DPPE remains intact in human serum for more than 24 hours @ 37 deg. C.’


----------



## Dalia (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello badger2, In France we have a lot of cases of the B.1.1.7 and more and more of the B.1.351 and a little less of the P.1 but the government tells us since  B.1.1.7 , B.1.351 and P.1 are here in France that everything is fine . All this seems incomprehensible, can you explain to me? and I have a link too.

COVID-19 and Your Health


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dalia, the report you posted does not name a single mutation scientifically. To name mutations scientifically, amino acids must be identified.  B.1.1.7 is called a variant, but it is a collective of 17 mutations, none of which we have found listed anywhere. This is not scientific nomenclature. Again, Brazilian P1 must be identified by precisely naming the amino acids involved. If P1 is also a collection of mutations, each one must be named.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2021)

As the reader can see from the posts, if mutating prolines does something important to COVID-19’s spike protein, naming amino acids of mutations cannot help but to (educates [italics]) the reader, something that the media does not want.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2021)

The media is complicit in keeping the prisoners dumbed down, as well as is publications such as Business Day of 22 Dec 2020, whereby the article, “Explainer: What Researchers Know About the B.1.1.7 Lineage Of COVID-19” requires logging in to read it. This is the media machine that has mystified and complexified knowledge of the communist virus whose sequelae leads to more confusion in today’s Wisconsin’s newspapers:

DHS Confirms UK Variant of COVID-19 Found in Wisconsin








						DHS confirms UK variant of COVID-19 found in Wisconsin
					

There is no evidence that the new variant causes more severe illness or risk of death.




					www.channel3000.com
				



‘....more contagious....’

It is scientifically impossible at this time to prove that each of the of the mutations in the B.1.1.7 complex causes increased contagion. So this is a speculative, sensationalist claim not based on science. Most likely there is no reader that can specifically list all 17 mutations involved in the B.1.1.7 lineage, which misleadingly, is being called a “variant.”


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2021)

Like a Dumbass, Wisconsin newspapers follow suit, hellbent to perpetuate the mystification of C-19, and the fairy tale is that any of these can be considered “officials” of any epidemiology of this pandemic: 

20 Feb 2021 Wisconsin State Journal, With COVID-19 Cases Rising At UW-Madison, Officials Issue Warning To Students








						With COVID-19 cases rising at UW-Madison, officials issue warning to students
					

UW-Madison urged students to comply with public health precautions in order to avoid the restrictions imposed last fall amid dozens of campus outbreaks.




					madison.com
				



’....a public rebuke by Dane County’s top leader....’

The article does not identify Dane County’s top leader, though if the writer means Joe Parisi, then we cannot support any connection between the authoritarian implication and the knowledge of the communist virus in the human host. In that case, Parisi is full of it. Once again, the article’s object includes keeping the prisoners dumbed down about the specifics of the “variant” B.1.1.7, when in fact science is impotent to prove that all mutations in the B.1.1.7 complex play a role to increase contagion. The media-reading prisoner is being duped concerning COVID-19 mutations.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2021)

Continuing to collect current reports on origins of COVID-19, there is a WHO report:

WHO Team Mmember: Understanding COVID-19 Origins Will Take Years








						Understanding COVID-19 origins will take years, says WHO team member
					

A member of the World Health Organization-led team visiting the central Chinese city of Wuhan said he has been surprised by the complexity of getting to the origins of the COVID-19 pandemic and that years of research lay ahead.  Dominic Dwyer, a microbiologist and infectious diseases expert...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dalia (Feb 20, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Continuing to collect current reports on origins of COVID-19, there is a WHO report:
> 
> WHO Team Mmember: Understanding COVID-19 Origins Will Take Years
> 
> ...


We're going to get the answer when the covid's gone?


----------



## badger2 (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes, Dalia, it seems that they will dramatize the virus as long as possible. The Chinese communists already know how the virus evolves in its natural host-reservoir, though the U.S. authorities are still claiming it is a lab-produced virus. Like the Ebola Fairy Tales, Rover can land on Mars, though Homo sapiens can’t find COVID-19’s natural trail, and makes a theater out of it.  Badger has suggested a UV-LED mask, which is a series of (solar) rechargeable lights that kill invading viruses. These lights would be placed in the inner (middle) layer of the mask. It may prove to be successful against most viruses.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 21, 2021)

The design of the mask would look like plague masks of yesteryear, because of the extended length of the breathing chamber. The virus must run the gamut of UV LED arrays as the breath takes in the oxygen. It will look like a long nose,, along which length UV light will be seriously disrupting viral DNA.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2021)

The Trump administration released information on the Wuhan lab five days before Trump left office. China Joe‘s handlers now try to make him look intelligent by having him (along with Boris Johnson) demand transparency. We have already linked the picture hanging in the White House dining room to both the CIA and to British MI6 in this thread, so we’re not surprised about this intrepid Biden-Johnson duo now in the media limelight. Clues to deliberately aggregating mutations by calling them one name (B.1.1.7, which is 17 mutations, may not have initially been named in such a way by the Chinese):

16 Feb 2021  U.S. Still Hasn’t Ruled Out Lab Accident Origin For COVID-19 Because China Hasn’t Been Transparent








						U.S. still hasn't ruled out lab accident origin for Covid because China hasn't been transparent
					

U.S. officials haven't shown any evidence pointing to a lab escape, and scientists call the scenario unlikely. The U.S. wants China to share information.




					news.yahoo.com
				



’....The Wuhan Institute of Virology removed 22,000 virus samples for security reasons, and has not allowed a detailed look at the lab’s notes or other records....”aggregated data” as opposed to detailed, line-by-line information....13 DNA sequences from the 174 cases....five had small genomic differences....five days before the end of the Trump administration....collaborated with China’s military.’

We have already posted the Chinese claim about Ft. Detrick in this thread, and there are numerous military connections all over China  to the studies we have posted, taken mostly from Pubmed.

The rechargeable UV mask would theoretically be elongated to allow enough time for irradiation to inactivate viruses. The array of LEDs would be positioned strategically along the gamut the viruses would travel, though the seriously limiting factor would be the length of time required to kill the virus.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2021)

In designing our UV-LED powered “Martian” COVID-19 mask, we must review the physics because of the flow rates when breathing in and out. Will there be enough time to inactivate swiftly-moving viruses before they enter the lungs or mouth?

Inactivation of Airborne Viruses by Ultraviolet Irradiation








						Inactivation of Airborne Viruses by Ultraviolet Irradiation
					

Aerosolized viruses were passed through a high-intensity ultraviolet (UV) cell. This cell consisted of a long cylindrical aluminum tube [diameter, 7 in. (17.7 cm); length, 36 in. (91.4 cm)] with a highly reflective inner surface and a longitudinally extending helical baffle system which directed...




					aem.asm.org


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2021)

On the other hand, could the communist virus be (electrocuted [italics]) as it traversed the layers of the mask?


----------



## badger2 (Mar 16, 2021)

In post #292, WHO team member says that understanding COVID-19’s origins may take years. In review, we’ll track any new information on the three suspect ebola reservoirs (hammer-headed bat, Franquet’s epauletted fruit bat, little collared fruit bat). Plants, arthropods, rodents and birds are also suspect.

Ebola








						Ebola - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’ The natural reservoir for Ebola has yet to be confirmed....’


----------



## badger2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Who is Compiling the Names List of 500,000 Americans Killed by COVID-19?

Thusfar, we have documented one COVID-19 mutation behavior of interest in a non-natural host (Homo sapiens) and mice (the Italian study). This investigative video was posted earlier on another thread (posts # 15 & 16):




__





						Ebola Outbreak in Congo Declared a Global Health Emergency
					

Reported 1 hour ago. Ebola outbreak in Congo declared a global health emergency



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Dalia (Mar 18, 2021)

Hello, here in France there are a new variant found in Bretagne , i give the information with the traduction.

Analyses carried out by the Pasteur Institute have "highlighted a new variant (...) with nine mutations in the region encoding the S protein, but also in other viral regions," the DGS said in a message to health professionals. "An evaluation is underway to assess the possible impact of these genetic changes on a recognition defect by virological tests leading to under-diagnosis," she continues.

Link in French : Covid-19 : un nouveau variant détecté en Bretagne


----------



## badger2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Merci, Dalia, for report et traduction. Pasteur’s variant is not named in the report, so we can’t tell whether or not this is another ebola link to COVID-19 (E484K).


----------



## badger2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Comparing the Pasteur report with the CDC variants page:

CDC Variants








						Cases, Data, and Surveillance
					

Cases, data, and surveillance to track and analyze COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## badger2 (Mar 19, 2021)

The French report states:

’rattaches a une cluster, mais dont les tests PCR etaient negatifs
attached to a cluster, but whose PCR tests were negative

hospitalier de Lannion 
Lannion Hospital

dont 8 cas porteurs du variant ne permettent de conclure ni a une gravite ni na une transmissibilite accrues par rapport au virus historique
of which 8 cases carrying the variant do not allow a conclusion to be drawn between increased severity nor transmissibility compared to the historical virus

des investigations approfondies sont en cours afin de mieux connaitre ce variant
in-depth investigations are underway in order to better understand this variant....’


----------



## badger2 (Mar 19, 2021)

More on the ‘Banana Trick’

The French report states: ‘....trois variants das le monde (three variants in the world): en Angleterre, en Afrique du Sud, et au Japon (variant brasilien).’

Another important link is revealed for the ebola connection to COVID-19 mutation, E484K, because the ebola vaccine is based on VSV (vesicular stomatitis virus). In the 17 Mar 2021 New England Journal of Medicine report, rVSV is used to test for the efficacy of the Moderna mRNA-1273 vaccine, as we track the E484K mutation:

Serum Neutralizing Activity Elicited by mRNA-1273 Vaccine


			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2102179?query=featured_coronavirus
		

’....United Kingdom (B.1.1.7 lineage), South Africa (B.1.351 lineage), Brazil (P1 lineage) and California (B.1.427/B.1.429 lineage)....The largest effect on neutralization, reduction by a factor of 6.4, was measured against the B.1.351 variant. However, the geometric mean neutralizing titer against B.1.351 was 1:290, and all the serum samples fully neutralized the rVSV pseudovirus, albeit at relatively low dilutions. The effect of the E484K mutation was observed by comparing neutralizing activity against the B.1.1.7 variant with neutralizing activity against the B.1.1.7+E484K variant. We found a significant decrease in neutralizing titers when the E484K mutation was present.’


----------



## badger2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Novaya Gazeta’s (Moscow) Julia Latynina published a report about the banana trick that the local natives had shown to Tom Cairns. This links to the H84T (histidine-to-threonine @ position 84) banana lectin. There is a threonine at position 1273 of the COVID-19 spike protein, and Moderna’s mRNA-1273 is named accordingly, linking the anti-ebola/HIV BanLec H84T.

Tom Cairns, Survivor of Ebola

At post #265, we excerpted the Italian report for the COVID-19 E484K mutation:





__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

In other words, by paying with their identity to read the Medscape article, the prisoners are each identified. This indeed links to the D.A.R., who are known to surveil potential “subversives” in Florida. It would look much too homosexual were the S.A.R. caught doing it in peacetime. The new...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....At day 73, an E484K substitution in the RBD occurred, followed at day 80 by an insertion in the NTD N5 loop containing a new glycan sequon which generated a variant completely resistant to plasma neutralization.’

The link to the rVSV pseudovirus used in measuring COVID-19-neutralizing titers (posted above) is here:

168,746 Vaccinated  with rVSV-ZEBOV Vaccine for Ebola




__





						EBOLA RDC - Evolution de la riposte contre l'épidémie d'Ebola dans les provinces du Nord Kivu et de l'Ituri au Samedi 20 juillet 2019
					





					mailchi.mp
				



’....Le seul vaccin a etre utilise dans cette epidemie est le vaccin rVSV-ZEBOV, apres approbation du comite d’Ethique dans sa decision du 19 mai 2019.
The only vaccine to be used in this outbreak is the rVSV-ZEBOV vaccine, following approval by the Ethics Committee in itsa decision of 19 May 2019.’


----------



## badger2 (Mar 19, 2021)

On the above French government page, one can scroll down to the map ‘Historique’ to find Tandala. This was where Cairns was infected with ebola in 1977. 

Remembering the Tandala Outbreak








						Remembering Tandala, 1977: Elucidating Ebola - O'Neill
					

The O’Neill Institute believes that the law is a fundamental tool for solving critical health problems.




					oneill.law.georgetown.edu


----------



## Dalia (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello, a other new variant in France at the hospital Henri-Mondor named HMN.19B variant, or Henri Mondor variant) that is actively circulating in France. 

On January 21, 2021, a hospital administrative assistant receiving long-term treatment with anti–tumor necrosis factor-α (adalimumab) for ankylosing spondylitis sought treatment for headache, fatigue, and rhinitis suggestive of coronavirus disease (COVID-19). SARS-CoV-2 RNA was confirmed by reverse transcription PCR (RT-PCR). Her partner (household contact), along with 2 nurses from the same occupational health unit sharing their locker room with the administrative assistant, sought treatment for symptoms suggestive of COVID-19 during January 21–23. Virus was confirmed in all instances by RT-PCR. 

Link : Novel SARS-CoV-2 Variant Derived from Clade 19B, France
The link in French : Découverte d’un nouveau variant du SARS-CoV-2 à l’hôpital Henri-Mondor AP-HP


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bonjour Dalia,

Yes, the Henri Mondor variant is on the CDC page. This variant may have been directly caused by the adalimumab the assistant was taking, because it was an anti-tumor necrosis med. Your report states, ‘....a high ratio of non-synonymous to synonymous.’ By clicking on Table in your report, the actual breakdown of the variant is shown:









						Table - Novel SARS-CoV-2 Variant Derived from Clade 19B, France - Volume 27, Number 5—May 2021 - Emerging Infectious Diseases journal - CDC
					






					wwwnc.cdc.gov


----------



## badger2 (Apr 2, 2021)

It is indeed strange to see these experts exclude the evolution of COVID-19 that is going on behind their backs: the evolution of the virus and its variants in the natural host/reservoir. How long can they maintain scientific credibility under these conditions? For quite a while: the natural reservoir of ebola is also still unknown.

2 Ap 2021  Epidemiologist Who Helped Wipe Out Smallpox Issues Stark Warning About COVID-19 Variants








						Epidemiologist Who Helped Wipe Out Smallpox Issues Stark Warning About COVID-19 Variants
					

Epidemiologist Dr. Larry Brilliant, best known for his work eradicating smallpox, on Thursday expressed concerns over new coronavirus variants and stressed the need for a backup plan in addition to vaccinations to control the pandemic. “I’m quite worried about the variants. We seem to be getting...




					spectrumreport.com
				



‘....A coronavirus strain that originated in South Africa, for example, renders the AstraZeneca vaccine 90% ineffective, Brilliant pointed out....I think we have to have a backup plan.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sooner or later, Homo sapiens’ science will have to deal with the natural evolution of coronaviruses apart from the non-natural host. Doing an ebola replay in the hunt for the reservoir, cultivating African Dark’s superstition, will not suffice.

35 Cases
6 Ap 2021. COVID-19 Variant Reported at Dane County Childcare Center








						COVID-19 variant outbreak reported at Dane County childcare center
					

Health officials are monitoring an outbreak of the B.1.1.7 or United Kingdom COVID-19 variant at a childcare center in Dane County.




					www.tmj4.com
				



’....did not announce which childcare facility the outbreak occurred....does not indicate where the cases of the variants have been discovered statewide.’

Apparently, Dane County prisoners are not allowed to know where the virus is circulating, it is privileged esoterica. This corresponds with circulating Chinese communists, who know the reservoir is there, somewhere in their country.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 6, 2021)

A Curious Mutation linked to Aging

The French variant, Henri Mondor, contains an Alzheimer’s-like mutation, N501Y, also found in the B.1.1.7 variant, the South African variant, and the variant from Brazil. So B.1.1.7 occurring in a day care center is indeed curious, because it links to the aging brain. We linked this N501Y mutation to Alzheimer’s (presenilin [italics]) on 22 Dec 2020 on the ivermectin thread, post #84:

22 Dec 2020, Post #84




__





						Ivermectin is a cure, being kept secret.
					

In 2006 New Mexico, this writer discovered an article on an asparagine/aspartic acid mutation in influenza virus, which is similar to the recent UK C-19 mutation. The mention in this thread of swine lungworms vectoring influenza virus places the origin of ivermectin at Shizuoka and evolution of...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Here is a brief comparison from the CDC page, above:

B.1.1.7 Variant (group of mutations)

del 69/70
del 144Y
E484K
S494P
N501Y
A570D
D614G
P681H

Henri Mondor Variant (group of mutations)

L18F
L452R
N501Y
A653V
H655Y
Q677H
D796Y
G1219V


----------



## Dalia (Apr 8, 2021)

badger2 said:


> A Curious Mutation linked to Aging
> 
> The French variant, Henri Mondor, contains an Alzheimer’s-like mutation, N501Y, also found in the B.1.1.7 variant, the South African variant, and the variant from Brazil. So B.1.1.7 occurring in a day care center is indeed curious, because it links to the aging brain. We linked this N501Y mutation to Alzheimer’s (presenilin [italics]) on 22 Dec 2020 on the ivermectin thread, post #84:
> 
> ...


Bonjour badger2, The vaccine may not be effective with so much mutation on the variant Henri mondor? it is surprising that they does not talk about the danger of this new variant in the media.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bonjour, Dalia,

As far as is known, the Henri Mondor French variant is the only COVID-19 variant that contains two Alzheimer’s-like mutations: N501Y and A653V. As we saw on today’s media, AstraZeneca vaccine may cause clotting, and they are prohibiting that vaccine for those under 30 years of age. Interestingly, 30 years of age is also the time that early-onset Alzheimer’s can occur. We posted on early-onset Alzheimer’s in the Japanese population (Evolution of the Saxophone thread) last year, a mutation that apparently goes both ways: from alanine to valine and vice versa. This Alzheimer’s mutation is thus linked to aging and specifically to the Henri-Mondor variant. We will post both AstraZeneca article and the A-to-V mutations, shortly.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bonjour Dalia,

No, alanine-to-valine mutations also occurred in the United States, though the CDC Variants page does not list it. On the Snake Meat thread, see posts # 1,028, 1,029 (Christchurch, New Zealand mutation), 1,031 (Zika, alanine-to-valine), and 1,032. Tracking these particular A-V/V-A mutations include French Polynesia Zika outbreak, which then spread to New Caledonia. We will also try to find post about the A-V in early-onset Japanese Alzheimer’s.

Notice Zika causes microcephaly in infants. In this regard, valine and alanine may be two pertinent amino acids.

Snake Meat thread, # 1,028, 1,029, 1,031 & 1,032




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We link anti-inflammatory activity of baricitinib use in COVID-19 therapy to the plant genus, Salvia. Like chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, baricitinib is used in lupus (CLE & SLE) treatment.  14 Sep 2020 Baricitinib / Anti-Inflammatory...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Apr 8, 2021)

In comparison with both the French and American alanine and valine mutations,
Evolution of the Saxophone thread, post #16 reports early-onset Japanese Alzheimer’s, A-V & V-A, 26-35 years of age. 





						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

We first recall that John Coltrane's Both Directions at Once, Giant Steps, and others, are classics in the evolution of saxophone virtuosity.  The Lost Album John Coltrane’s majestic 1963 session, Both Directions at Once, is discovered  As the article states, Coltrane died of liver cancer. Many...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Christchurch mutation, etc., see # 161 & 166




__





						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

Two copies of the "Christchurch" APOE3 mutation in this recently reported Columbian case supports an isoelectric hypothesis. APOE3 differs from APOE2 by a single amino acid substitution of arginine for cysteine at residue 158. The "Christchurch" mutation sequence shows a valine flanked by two...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Apr 8, 2021)

Dalia,

For comparison to French cases with Henri-Mondor variant, this report from yesterday:

7 Ap 2021. EU Medicines Regulator Finds Possible Link Between AstraZeneca COVID Vaccine and Blood Clots


			https://www.cnbc.com/2021/04/07/eu-medicines-regulators-finds-possible-link-between-astrazeneca-covid-vaccine-and-blood-clots


----------



## badger2 (Apr 8, 2021)

We’ll try this URL:



			EU medicines regulator finds possible link between AstraZeneca Covid vaccine and blood clots


----------



## badger2 (Apr 8, 2021)

From the Wall Street Journal, this report’s title does not match the URL: ‘astrazenecas-covid-19-vaccine-receives-backing-from-eu-regulator-11617804998.’ We will post the URL that we see, though the title is,

U.K. Limits AstraZeneca COVID-19 Vaccines to Over-30s Amid Blood Clot Concerns








						U.K. Limits AstraZeneca Covid-19 Vaccine to Over-30s Amid Blood-Clot Concerns
					

The U.K.’s vaccines advisory body said AstraZeneca’s Covid-19 vaccine should preferably not be given to patients under 30 following concerns that it might cause potentially deadly blood clots in very rare instances.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## badger2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Bonjour, Dalia,

There seems to be a unique mutation in the Henri-Mondor variant. It is the G1219V mutation. When we investigate the connections, COVID-19 links to Ehlers-Danlos syndrome in dogs.

Canine Ehlers-Danlos








						Identification of Two Independent COL5A1 Variants in Dogs with Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome - PubMed
					

The Ehlers-Danlos syndromes (EDS) are a heterogeneous group of heritable disorders affecting connective tissues. The mutations causing the various forms of EDS in humans are well characterized, but the genetic mutations causing EDS-like clinical pathology in dogs are not known, thus hampering...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ehlers-Danlos / COVID-19








						The impact of COVID-19 on rare and complex connective tissue diseases: the experience of ERN ReCONNET - PubMed
					

During the COVID-19 pandemic, the need to provide high-level care for a large number of patients with COVID-19 has affected resourcing for, and limited the routine care of, all other conditions. The impact of this health emergency is particularly relevant in the rare connective tissue diseases...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				











						Systemic diseases and the cornea - PubMed
					

There is a number of systemic diseases affecting the cornea. These include endocrine disorders (diabetes, Graves' disease, Addison's disease, hyperparathyroidism), infections with viruses (SARS-CoV-2, herpes simplex, varicella zoster, HTLV-1, Epstein-Barr virus) and bacteria (tuberculosis...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




One place the mutation occurs in Ehlers-Danlos syndrome is the cyanogen bromide fragment:

G910V Mutation in Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome / Cyanogen Bromide
https://www.pub,med.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1895316
’....the cyanogen bromide fragment 9 contained the site of the mutation.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 9, 2021)

G910V Mutation in Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome / Cyanogen Bromide








						Characterisation of a glycine to valine substitution at amino acid position 910 of the triple helical region of type III collagen in a patient with Ehlers-Danlos syndrome type IV - PubMed
					

We have studied a patient with Ehlers-Danlos syndrome type IV. Protein mapping studies of her type III collagen had indicated that cyanogen bromide fragment 9 contained the site of the mutation. Here we describe the mapping of this region for a single base mutation using a chemical modification...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The L452R mutation in the Henri-Mondor variant also occurs in USA (California). We are tempted to suggest that this mutation occured in a Chinese-American Californian, because of the connection to green tea polyphenols. Note that you don’t have to forget the Alzheimer’s-like mutations previously posted either, because polyphenols are beneficial in Alzheimer’s prophylaxis, and thus may be a link to both the alanine-to-valine and leucine-to-arginine (L to R) mutations in COVID-19:

Italy: L858R Non-Small Cell Lung Cancer


			https://pubmed/ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32138321
		


Green Tea Polyphenols (Epigallocatechin-3-Gallate) / COVID-19








						Antiviral activity of green tea and black tea polyphenols in prophylaxis and treatment of COVID-19: A review - PubMed
					

This review summarizes the available reports and evidences which support the use of tea polyphenols as potential candidates in prophylaxis and treatment of COVID-19.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Conformational Insight on WT- and Mutated-EGFR Receptor Activation and Inhibition by Epigallocatechin-3-Gallate: Over a Rational Basis for the Design of Selective Non-Small-Cell Lung Anticancer Agents - PubMed
					

Non-small cell lung cancer (NSCLC) represents a difficult condition to treat, due to epidermal growth factor receptor (EGFR) kinase domain mutations, which lead to ligand-independent phosphorylation. Deletion of five amino acids (ELREA) in exon 19 and mutational change from leucine to arginine...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Bonjour, Dalia,

It is interesting that a Frenchman, Felix Guattari, wrote a passage that resonates with Zika in New Caledonia, a French outlier:

’Except that this crazy race reaches its limit with California on one side and Japan on the other. The second pathway for Capital has looped back on itself, the world has closed up and the system is saturated. (The last power to notice will doubtless be France, perched on its atoll in Muroroa!).’
(Guattari, Cartographies schizoanalytiques, 1989)

Amicalement, badger2


----------



## badger2 (Apr 10, 2021)

How many in France have Ehlers-Danlos and also have had either the COVID-19 vaccine or the infection itself? That population could yield clues to the vaccine’s efficiency and/or help to elucidate more about variants. The Paris conference, scheduled for 24-25 Ap 2021, has been cancelled:









						2021 Paris - The Ehlers Danlos Society
					






					www.ehlers-danlos.com


----------



## badger2 (Apr 11, 2021)

Bonjour, Dalia,

There is more to learn about the Henri-Mondor variant mutation, G910V(glycine-to-valine) as it relates to Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. By chance we glanced at previous posts and saw Rab3 gene, excerpting from Epstein’s Book, Inborn Errors of Development. We have already mentioned Zika in French Polynesia and New Caledonia, though had forgotten the Rab5 connection to Zika. A Pubmed search ‘ehlers-danlos rab’ yielded two references, both are proteins that interact with the rab gene:

Ehlers-Danlos / Rab / RIN2








						Newly described clinical features in two siblings with MACS syndrome and a novel mutation in RIN2 - PubMed
					

The disorder comprising Macrocephaly, Alopecia, Cutis laxa, and Scoliosis has been designated MACS syndrome. It is a rare condition, inherited in an autosomal recessive pattern. Three families from different ethnic origins have so far been reported and were all linked to homozygous mutations in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ehlers-Danlos / Rab / RIN2








						The RIN2 syndrome: a new autosomal recessive connective tissue disorder caused by deficiency of Ras and Rab interactor 2 (RIN2) - PubMed
					

Defects leading to impaired intracellular trafficking have recently been shown to play an important role in the pathogenesis of genodermatoses, such as the Ehlers-Danlos and the cutis laxa syndromes. A new genodermatosis, termed macrocephaly, alopecia, cutis laxa and scoliosis (MACS) syndrome...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Apr 11, 2021)

We now see that rab genes play an important role in C-19 infection, so Ehlers-Danlos in the French population would be an interesting group, especially with the Henri-Mondor variant:

Oct 2020  Identification of Required Host Factors for SARS-CoV-2 Infection in Human Cells








						Identification of Required Host Factors for SARS-CoV-2 Infection in Human Cells - PubMed
					

To better understand host-virus genetic dependencies and find potential therapeutic targets for COVID-19, we performed a genome-scale CRISPR loss-of-function screen to identify host factors required for SARS-CoV-2 viral infection of human alveolar epithelial cells. Top-ranked genes cluster into...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Figure 3: Enriched Gene Cluster....Rab7a....’

Functional Interrogation of a SARS-CoV-2 Host Protein Interactome Identifies Unique and Shared Coronavirus Host Factors (Rockefeller University, Heidelberg University, Vienna, etc.)








						Functional interrogation of a SARS-CoV-2 host protein interactome identifies unique and shared coronavirus host factors - PubMed
					

The ongoing severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) pandemic has devastated the global economy and claimed more than 1.7 million lives, presenting an urgent global health crisis. To identify host factors required for infection by SARS-CoV-2 and seasonal coronaviruses, we...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Fig.1a: Rab 10, 14 & 2a....’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 13, 2021)

It is interesting that Henri Mondor variant does not contain the E484K (glutamic acid 484 lysine) mutation, whereas the B.1.1.7 variant does. Investigating Ehlers-Danlos and Marfan syndromes will implicate the lysyl moiety.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Any COVID-19 vaccine breakthroughs must consider the E484K, and this Italian report from Dec 2020 shows why:

Dec 2020 Italy:  SARS-CoV-2 Escape From Convalescent Serum








						SARS-CoV-2 escape in vitro from a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma - PubMed
					

Three mutations allowed SARS-CoV-2 to evade the polyclonal antibody response of a highly neutralizing COVID-19 convalescent plasma.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’ deletion and insertion in loops N3 and N5 prevent binding of neutralizing antibodies....after 45 days, deletion of F140 in spike N-terminal domain (NTD) N3 loop led to partial breakthrough. At day 73, and E484K substitution in the RBD occurred....the single mutation in the RBD (E484K) swaps the charge of the sidechain, which would significantly alter the electrostatic complementarity of antibody binding to this region.
....
The F140 alters the packing of the N1, N3 and N5 loops, where the loss of the bulky aromatic sidechain would overall reduce the stability of this region. Subsequently, the extensive insertion within the N5 loop appears to remodel this critical antigenic region, predicting substantial steric occlusion with antibodies targeting this epitope, sucxh as antibody 4A8. Furthermore, introduction of a new N-glycan at position N248 (mutant numbering system) would effectively eliminate neutralization by such antibodies.
....
In conclusion, we have shown that the authentic SARS-CoV-2 virus, if pressured, has the ability to escape a potent polyclonal serum targeting multiple neutralizing epitopes....In the RBD, the possibility to escape is limited and the mutation E484K that we found is one of the most frequent mutations to escape monoclonal antibodies and among the most common RBD mutations described in experimental settings as well as in natural isolates posted in the GSAID database.
....
Surprisingly, only three mutations, which led to complete rearrangement of NTD N3 and N5 loops and substitution to a key residue on the RBD, were sufficient to eliminate the neutralizing ability of a potent polyclonal serum. Therefore, it will be important to closely monitor which epitopes on the S-protein are targeted by the vaccines against SARS-CoV-2 that are going to be deployed in hundreds of millions of people around the world.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Window D of Figure 3 in the above report shows the proximity of E484K to ACE2.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 14, 2021)

Obviously, the rabid media has no intention of clarifying the discourse about variants, because their agenda is sensory-motor, surrogate for insight and knowledge. The P.1 variant is identical to the South African B.1.351 variant, the only exception being an occasional threonine at position 417 instead of an asparagine. Because of this, the following report is indirectly stating that threonine is the amino acid that is making the virus particularly virulent:

Not surprisingly, the URL is booby-trapped with cookies:








						France suspends all Brazil flights over Covid-19 variant fears
					

France is suspending all flights to and from Brazil to curb the spread of a new Covid-19 variant found in the South American country, Prime Minister Jean Castex said on Tuesday.




					www.france24.com
				



’....France is suspending all flights to and from Brazil to curb spread of a new COVID-19 variant, P.1.....is particularly virulent and partly to blame for coronavirus death toll in March....”The situation is worsening,” Prime Minister Castex told Parliament.’

P.1 Variant, Brazil/Japan

K417N/T
E484K
N501Y
D614G


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

*The COVID Experiment: Are You Covered?*

“Why did Moderna fail to disclose $20 million from DARPA for the development of vaccine patent technology being used today?”









						Moderna failed to disclose federal funding for vaccine patent applications, advocates say
					

An advocacy group has asked the Department of Defense to investigate what it called “an apparent failure” by Moderna to disclose federal financial support for vaccine patent applications.




					www.statnews.com
				




Why do people who have avoided the annual flu vaccine suddenly trip over themselves to inject an experimental shot? Why do they do it with so many questions left unanswered? What ingredients are in the shot? What does it offer? Will you be invincible? What are the known and unknown consequences of an experimental jab? What if something goes wrong?

*I. Identify the Known Knowns: *

For many months, mainstream media has announced itself as the gatekeeper of your health information for all things COVID. It first reported that the Pfizer and Moderna COVID injections do not prevent infection of the Coronavirus. Later, they were unsure if their products prevented transmission. Then an April 2021 study reported that COVID variants can still infect vaccinated people. The story changed again in the same month, “A new study shows the Pfizer vaccine does prevent transmission.”

This is the realm of the Known Knowns, with the caveat that what we know can shift at any given moment.

*Transmission of what, exactly? Who knows.*

For many months, mainstream media has promoted the transmission of a “deadly virus” but failed to mention that the Coronavirus, also known as Covid-19, has never been isolated. In December 2020 investigations, “no quantified virus isolates of the 2019-nCoV were available.” See December 2020 CDC document, page 43. The document also mentions that testing for “the virus” is woefully inadequate. Page 41: “This test cannot rule out diseases caused by other bacterial or viral pathogens.”



			https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download
		


*If there is no known virus, and no accurate test, how can there be an effective viral vaccine? Hence, an experimental vaccine!*

Could the real threat instead be a bacterium, as Dr. Fauci suggested in a 2008 Journal of Infectious Diseases article, about the last major pandemic?

*Could the real threat be the advertised cure?*

In January 2021, CNN reported, “Don’t be alarmed if people start dying after taking the vaccine.” Is that why deaths are now soaring in Brazil?

Could the real threat be the Big Three vaccine makers, Pfizer, Johnson & Johnson, Astra Zeneca,  whose rap sheets are so long they make the mob look innocent? Moderna claims it’s vaccine is really “a computer operating system.” Is that the reason for more side effects than the others?

Learn more:









						The COVID Experiment: Are You Covered?
					

Why do people who have avoided the annual flu vaccine suddenly trip over themselves to inject an experimental shot? Why do they do it with so many questions left unanswered?     What ingredients are in the shot? What does it offer? Will you be invincible?




					www.natureofhealing.org
				




Sources:









						VERIFY: Moderna, Pfizer vaccines may prevent disease, but not infection
					

The two vaccines are supposed to either stop or lessen disease. But, they may not stop the virus from getting into your body.




					www.wusa9.com
				









						Pfizer CEO — Not sure if vaccine will stop transmission of virus - Digital Journal
					

Three apparently effective and safe vaccines are now awaiting approval for distribution around the globe. Two of the vaccines, produced by Pfizer and



					www.digitaljournal.com
				












						An Israeli study says a COVID-19 variant can still infect vaccinated people — here's what Fauci says the research means
					

A small Israeli study indicates that some of the new coronavirus variants may put people who have been vaccinated at higher risk of breakthrough infections,...




					www.marketwatch.com
				












						New study shows Pfizer's vaccine can prevent COVID-19 transmission
					

Health officials involved in coronavirus vaccine clinical trials said that the drugs weren’t designed to stop the spread of COVID-19. The goal was to prevent …




					bgr.com
				












						PCR Inventor: “It doesn’t tell you that you are sick”
					

There has been a great deal of controversy over claims that Kary Mullis, the creator of the PCR technology that is being widely used to test for so-called ‘cases’ of COVID-19, did not believe the t…




					off-guardian.org
				









						Bacterial Pneumonia Caused Most Deaths in 1918 Influenza Pandemic
					

Implications for Future Pandemic Planning




					www.nih.gov
				









						CNN: ‘Don’t Be Alarmed’ If People Start Dying After Taking The Vaccine - Survival Dan 101
					

In an article on the COVID vaccine rollout, CNN says that Americans shouldn’t be alarmed if people start dying after taking the vaccine because “deaths may occur that won’t necessarily have anything to do with the vaccine.” The advisory appeared in an article titled ‘Why vaccinate our most...




					survivaldan101.com
				












						Covid-19: Why have deaths soared in Brazil?
					

President Bolsonaro downplayed the pandemic and resisted lockdowns - but now faces a major crisis.




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Science of mRNA - Moderna
					

At Moderna, we are using mRNA to help the body make its own medicines.




					www.modernatx.com
				












						Moderna COVID Vaccine has more side effects than Pfizer-BioNTech: Study
					

The study, published in the journal JAMA, analysed reports collected via a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) programme called v-safe that tracks side effects in vaccine recipients.




					www.indiatvnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the contribution #331. We sorely need more documented history on C-19 and vaccine makers. So why didn’t they use the best model for vaccines, the natural reservoir?


----------



## badger2 (Apr 15, 2021)

“In other words, you may want to hold off for a bit.”
(Anthony Fauci)

Our investigative trajectory concerning Astrazeneca’s vaccine and blood clotting began with this report:









						Explainer-How worried should we be about blood clots linked to AstraZeneca, J&J vaccines?
					

ZURICH (Reuters) -International drug regulators have said the benefits of using COVID-19 vaccines developed by Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca outweigh risks as they investigate reports of extremely rare, but potentially fatal blood clots.  Amid concerns that reports of rare side-effects could...




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....more women than men....’

In that case, we’ll recall the female stats for Alzheimer’s vs. male stats.

’German scientists at Griefswald University: vaccine-induced immune thrombotic thrombocytopenia....a separate group of Norwegian scientists have made similar conclusions....a recommendation for an alternative vaccine for people under 30....So far, risk factors like age or gender have not been singled out....CVST 62 cases, SVT 24 cases....’

The South African variant B.1.1.7 contains an Alzheimer’s-like mutation, N501Y, thought the Henri Mondor variant contains two of them: N501Y and A653V. The A653V (alanine-to-valine) links to early onset Alzheimer’s in the Japanese genome, thus linking age of the blood clotting post-vac females (18-48 yrs) to Japanese early-onset Alzheimer’s (26-30 yrs). Britain’s Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency made a recommendation for an alternative vaccine for people under 30 years of age.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Reviewing Japanese early-onset Alzheimer’s, post #16:






						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

We first recall that John Coltrane's Both Directions at Once, Giant Steps, and others, are classics in the evolution of saxophone virtuosity.  The Lost Album John Coltrane’s majestic 1963 session, Both Directions at Once, is discovered  As the article states, Coltrane died of liver cancer. Many...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



‘....alanine to valine: 40.3 years; valine to alanine: 26-26 years.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Should read ‘26-36 yrs.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thus according to the Japanese genomic presentations, we will speculate that the Henri Mondor variant, found in 31 countries, links its alanine-to-valine mutation @ 653 to the time window around 40 years of age. We now link C-19’s vaccine side-effect, CVST, to SLE (systemic lupus erythematosis) and “Trump’s” hydroxychloroquine to SLE:

Hep B is well known for causing vasculitis:

CVST / SLE








						Cerebral Venous Sinus Thrombosis in Systemic Lupus Erythematosus - PubMed
					

A 38-year-old woman presented with general weakness and vaginal bleeding. One month prior, she had been diagnosed with Evans syndrome (haemolytic anemia with positive Coombs test and thrombocytopenia) and was given oral steroid as maintenance therapy. Her serology examination was negative for...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....vaginal bleeding....hepatitis B virus....vascilitis due to endothelial cell injury mediated by immune-complex deposition is proposed to be the pathogenesis of CVST in SLE.’

SLE / Hydroxychloroquine (British Medical Journal)


			https://ard.bmj.com/content/annrheumdis/79/6/e61.full.pdf
		

’....Hence, hydroxychloroquine use might be an explanation for no report on SLE patients with COVID-19.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 17, 2021)

This was reported on the 15th, and normally, viral genomes will contain 30-40K base-pairs:

15 Ap 2021 Laboratories in U.S. Can’t Find COVID-19 in 1500 Positive Tests








						Laboratories in US can’t find Covid-19 in 1500 positive tests | Principia Scientific Intl.
					

A clinical scientist and immunologist-virologist at a southern California laboratory says he and colleagues from 7 universities are suing the CDC for massive fraud. The reason: not one of 1500 samples of people tested “positive” could find Covid-19. ALL people were simply found to have Influenza...




					principia-scientific.com


----------



## badger2 (Apr 17, 2021)

We compare the CVST symptom caused by Astrazeneca vaccine with Alzheimer’s, and find a coagulation link, recalling that the Henri Mondor variant contains two Alzheimer’s-like mutations:

CVST / CVSS / Fibrinogen








						Clinical differences between acute CVST and non-thrombotic CVSS - PubMed
					

DSA may be beneficial to diagnose CVST in ambiguous patients suspected to have either CVST or CVSS. Clinically useful biomarkers (d-dimer and fibrinogen) may predict CVST in the emergency room in the ambiguous patients with or without equivocal MRI/MRV imaging.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....CVST increased 94.1% d-dimer and fibrinogen....in CVSS, both are only increased 17%.’

Alzheimer’s Fibrinogen








						Interactions of β-amyloid peptide with fibrinogen and coagulation factor XII may contribute to Alzheimer's disease - PubMed
					

β-amyloid interacts with fibrinogen and factor XII. These interactions can lead to increased clotting, abnormal clot formation, persistent fibrin deposition, and generation of proinflammatory molecules. These events can damage neurons and could contribute to the cognitive decline in Alzheimer's...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....to review the evidence that the Alzherimer’s peptide, beta-amyloid, interacts with the blood coagulation system and influences the pathophysiology of the disease.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 18, 2021)

The Alzheimer’s article in post #338 mentions coagulation factor XII. The Hungarians were among the first to report on a coagulation link to COVID-19:

Dec 2020 Hungary / COVID-19 and Age-Dependent Bradykinin Storm / Coagulation Factor XII








						[Age-dependent possible role of contact-activated blood coagulation factor XII as a potential contributor to the “bradykinin storm” in COVID-19 patients] - PubMed
					

The targeted inhibition of activated blood coagulation factor XII may represent a new therapeutic target for COVID-19, especially for elder patients. Recently, beneficial results have already been observed by the clinical applications of recombinant C1INH and bradykinin receptor antagonists. Orv...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We dealt with bradykinin and maximakinin on the Snake Meat thread.


			Search results for query: Bradykinin
		


Thusfar, both COVID-19 Alzheimer’s-like mutations (N501Y and A653V) relate to either presenilin or age-dependence.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 18, 2021)

The Hungarian COVID-19 report above mentions hantavirus and coagulation factor XII.

2013 U.S. Army Medical Research Institute, Ft. Detrick, Maryland, USA
Coagulation Factor XII / Hantavirus








						Endothelial cell permeability during hantavirus infection involves factor XII-dependent increased activation of the kallikrein-kinin system - PubMed
					

Hemorrhagic fever with renal syndrome (HFRS) and hantavirus pulmonary syndrome (HPS) are diseases caused by hantavirus infections and are characterized by vascular leakage due to alterations of the endothelial barrier. Hantavirus-infected endothelial cells (EC) display no overt cytopathology...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Apr 18, 2021)

One link to Ft. Detrick in post #340 is here:

Hantavirus Vaccine








						Hantavirus Infections-Treatment and Prevention - PubMed
					

At present, severe HPS or HFRS case management is purely based on supportive treatments, often in an intensive care unit. Rodent control and public health education and promotion play a major role in preventing Hantavirus infection.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....There are multiple vaccine candidates with evidence of conferring long protective immunity against hantaviruses. Some of these had been already trialed on humans....hemorrhagic fever with renal syndrome(HFRS), hantavirus cardiopulmonary syndrome (HCPS). These two disorders are associated with fever with acute thrombocytopenia and changes in vascular permeability.
....
The lack of apparent disease in natural hosts and lack of suitable animal models are significant obstacles in understanding the pathogenesis of HFRS and HPS.

First Generation Vaccines. Inactivated HFRS Vaccines in China and Korea. Both cell culture and rodent-brain derived vaccines have been developed and tested in humans in China and Korea....a case-control study conducted in the Korean Army had not shown statistically significant effectiveness even after the three-dose vaccination.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 18, 2021)

From the reputable Brazilian Oswaldo Cruz Institute, a report arguing for a new classification for COVID-19:

14 Ap 2021. COVID-19: Article Defends a New Classification for the Disease








						COVID-19: article defends a new classification for the disease
					

The impact of the virus on blood coagulation might transform the disease in the first thrombotic viral fever infection




					portal.fiocruz.br
				



’....The authors propose that COVID-19 is the first infection classified as thrombotic viral fever. The disease is currently classified as severe acute respiratory syndrome.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 26, 2021)

Following the fentanyl trajectory, we recall that in the George Floyd case in court, expert witness Isenschmid gave examples of levels of fentanyl in people who were not proven to be infected with COVID-19, though Floyd was infected with COVID-19 at the time of death, thus calling into question amounts of fentanyl that may or may not be fatal. Why didn’t Isenschmid mention Floyd’s COVID-19 infection as it relates to breathing problems? The first synthesis of fentanyl links to the Johnson & Johnson vaccine:

4 Feb 2020 Post # 256, Snake Meat: Source of Chinese Virus




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

This was posted @ AFT one minute ago: Totally Misery -- Scene from a Chinese Hospital Twitter



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Apr 26, 2021)

Paul Janssen first synthesized fentanyl in 1960. We will compare COVID-19 mutations with mutations that affect fentanyl metabolism.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 26, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Following the fentanyl trajectory, we recall that in the George Floyd case in court, expert witness Isenschmid gave examples of levels of fentanyl in people who were not proven to be infected with COVID-19, though Floyd was infected with COVID-19 at the time of death, thus calling into question amounts of fentanyl that may or may not be fatal. Why didn’t Isenschmid mention Floyd’s COVID-19 infection as it relates to breathing problems? The first synthesis of fentanyl links to the Johnson & Johnson vaccine:
> 
> 4 Feb 2020 Post # 256, Snake Meat: Source of Chinese Virus
> 
> ...



Covid-19 and breathing problems are related, but fentanyl is not.
Fentanyl does not cause breathing problems in general that a person would notice.
That is because before fentanyl would slow down breathing, the person would already be unconscious.
That is because breathing is an autonomic function and very difficult to interfere with.
That is why we do not stop breathing when we call asleep at night.
Floyd was not lacking in consciousness at all, until he was strangled.
It would have taken several hours for an overdose on fentanyl to have killed him, after he was unconscious.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 26, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Paul Janssen first synthesized fentanyl in 1960. We will compare COVID-19 mutations with mutations that affect fentanyl metabolism.



Covid-19 has zero effect on the metabolism of fentanyl.
Covid-19 only has a very slight effect on the lungs and nothing else.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 27, 2021)

To further investigate fentanyl metabolism, this report from 8 Ap 2021 for the lung doctor and Isenschmid’s toxocology:

8 Ap 2021 New York Times








						A toxicologist’s testimony challenged claims by Derek Chauvin’s lawyer that George Floyd overdosed on fentanyl. (Published 2021)
					

Dr. Daniel Isenschmid said that intoxicated driving suspects who used fentanyl often had higher levels of the drug in their blood than Mr. Floyd did.




					www.nytimes.com
				



’....16.8 nanograms per millimeter....’

Fentanyl behaves like COVID-19. One example is the P.1 variant (Brazil-Japan) mutation at position 417 (K417N/T). The South African variant also mutates at position 417, though does not express the threonine (T) which can also be asparagine (N).

Fentanyl / Asparagine 230 of the Mu-Opioid Receptor








						The role of the hydrophilic Asn230 residue of the mu-opioid receptor in the potency of various opioid agonists - PubMed
					

1. To investigate the effect of the hydrophilic Asn amino acid at position 230 of the human mu-opioid receptor (hMOR230) on the potency of various agonists, we mutated this residue to Thr and Leu (hMORN230T and hMORN230L respectively). 2. Taking advantage of the functional coupling of the opioid...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....We mutated this residue to Thr and Leu....enhancement of the potency of morphine and fentanyl can be explained by mutating Asn 230 towards more hydrophobic amino acids.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 28, 2021)

The report on fentanyl in post #347 that shows the similarity between fentanyl and COVID-19 mutations is from the Laboratory of Toxicology, Faculty of Pharmaceutical Sciences, University of Leuven, Belgium. Indeed, Janssen Pharmaceutica is a Belgium-based division of Johnson & Johnson, who developed the vaccine in collaboration with Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center.

When clicking on “More Contagious Variants,” the investigator has limited access to information, when visiting the New York Times page about the Johnson & Johnson vaccine:

26 Ap 2021 How Johnson & Johnson Vaccine Works








						How the Johnson & Johnson Vaccine Works
					

An adenovirus helps prime the immune system to fight the coronavirus.



					www.nytimes.com
				



’ More Contagious Variants: Limited Access.’

Did the toxicologist, Isenschmid, mention Floyd’s COVID-19 infection during the trial? If not, why not? For an infected patient’s metabolism, COVID-19 and fentanyl link again precisely at the hypoxia-inducible factor pathway:

Jun 2020 Italy, HIF-1 / COVID-19


			https://pubmed/ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32583086
		

’....This review addresses some of the pathways leading to endothelial derangement, such as compliment, HIF-1alpha and ABL tyrosine kinase....high morbidity has been related to hypoxia....aberrant coagulation....

Hypoxia: A Key Feature of COVID-19 Launching Activation of HIF-1 and Cytokine Storm








						Hypoxia: A key feature of COVID-19 launching activation of HIF-1 and cytokine storm - PubMed
					

COVID-19, disease caused by the new coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, appeared in the end of 2019 and was rapidly spread in most countries. This respiratory virus has different symptoms from moderate to severe, and results in lung pneumonia following acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Kyoto, Japan, Morphine / Fentanyl / HIF-1alpha








						Fentanyl activates hypoxia-inducible factor 1 in neuronal SH-SY5Y cells and mice under non-hypoxic conditions in a μ-opioid receptor-dependent manner - PubMed
					

Hypoxia-inducible factor 1 (HIF-1) is the main transcription factor responsible for hypoxia-induced gene expression. Perioperative drugs including anesthetics have been reported to affect HIF-1 activity. However, the effect of fentanyl on HIF-1 activity is not well documented. In this study, we...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




HIF-1 / Fentanyl








						Opioid Preconditioning Modulates Repair Responses to Prevent Renal Ischemia-Reperfusion Injury - PubMed
					

Progression to renal damage by ischemia-reperfusion injury (IRI) is the result of the dysregulation of various tissue damage repair mechanisms. Anesthetic preconditioning with opioids has been shown to be beneficial in myocardial IRI models. Our main objective was to analyze the influence of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....both anesthetics modulated the expression of HIF-1alpha, VEGF, VEGF-R2 and CD31....’

There is no doubt that both the COVID-19 virus and the fentanyl were acting upon the HIF-1alpha pathway at the time of Floyd’s death.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 28, 2021)

COVID-19-driven endothelial damage: complement, HIF-1, and ABL2 are potential pathways of damage and targets for cure - PubMed
					

COVID-19 pandemia is a major health emergency causing hundreds of deaths worldwide. The high reported morbidity has been related to hypoxia and inflammation leading to endothelial dysfunction and aberrant coagulation in small and large vessels. This review addresses some of the pathways leading...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 28, 2021)

badger2 said:


> ...
> 
> There is no doubt that both the COVID-19 virus and the fentanyl were acting upon the HIF-1alpha pathway at the time of Floyd’s death.



But it is still illegal and attempted murder to ever use any pressure on the neck.
It should never be done unless you are so at risk that you can use deadly force back.
Nor would there be any excuse for failing to perform CPR and instead to maintain neck pressure, except for a deliberate desire to murder.

Covid and fentanyl can not explain the death or else he would not have been walking around only 8 minutes earlier.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 28, 2021)

Pressure on the neck cannot be a separate argument that excludes any influence of fentanyl and the virus acting in synergy on a hypoxia pathway. Mechanical force on the neck can’t be separate from the influence of fentanyl-virus on the brain, when fentanyl-virus influence on the brain was prior to other influences. That would be juridical bias. Did the toxicologist’s or any other testimony mention Floyd’s COVID-19 infection during the trial? 

Another factor not brought up during the trial is the source of the fentanyl. Was Floyd’s fentanyl Chinese?

Missouri’s Fentanyl Problem: The China Connection








						Missouri's Fentanyl Problem: The China Connection - PubMed
					

Recently, Missouri has followed an overall upward trend in opioid overdose deaths. In 2018, Missouri was the state with the largest absolute and percentage increase in opioid-related overdose fatality rates per capita over the previous year (18.3% and 3.1/100,000). This increase occurred despite...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Are there any notable differences in fentanyl sources or synthesis?


----------



## badger2 (Apr 28, 2021)

Not murder, not murder-suicide, but suicide-murder, if the reasoning is chronological. The first influence on asphyxia introduced is fentanyl, while the virus also pre-empted mechanical influence, and may have influenced the synergy of the fentanyl.


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 28, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Not murder, not murder-suicide, but suicide-murder, if the reasoning is chronological. The first influence on asphyxia introduced is fentanyl, while the virus also pre-empted mechanical influence, and may have influenced the synergy of the fentanyl.



Covid-19 can not cause asphyxia, ever.
Covid can reduce lung capacity, but that only is a factor for an athlete.
A immune system over reaction can cause a cytokine storm that fills the lungs fluid, and that can cause asphyxia, but that clearly was not the case.
First of all anyone experiencing an cytokine storm would have been sick for days ahead of time, and unable to get out of bed.
Second is that the fluid build up in the lungs would drain after death and been extremely obvious to an autopsy.

And the fentanyl could not be factor because Floyd was not just conscious 8 minutes before, but talking, walking, sitting down, etc.  
It would have taken a long time to die from fentanyl from the active state we saw.
It would have made him unconscious at least a half hour before death.

And even if something else actually were to cause death, neck pressure is still attempted murder and totally illegal.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 29, 2021)

We think that blacks who have received the Johnson & Johnson vaccine are now particularly out of style, especially those with sickle-cell traits. Johnson & Johnson vaccine is the paramount link to fentanyl, and it does not do well in those countries that sport more contagious variants.

Post #353 fixates on the virus though seems to forget the synergy of fentanyl to shut down the brain’s respiratory centers. Of course, Isenschmid doesn’t think there were fatal levels of fentanyl. There may be political reasons Floyd’s COVID-19 infection was not mentioned.

A further complicating parameter to be suspicious of is Floyd’s sickle cell trait shown at autopsy. We thank Irosie for pointing this out.

Jan 2021  Clinical Predictors of Poor Outcomes in Patients with Sickle Cell Disease and COVID-19








						Clinical predictors of poor outcomes in patients with sickle cell disease and COVID-19 infection - PubMed
					

We aimed to identify predictors of outcomes and survival in patients living in 4 major metropolitan areas who had sickle cell disease (SCD) and COVID-19 to inform best approaches to prevention and care. Data were collected at baseline and during the clinical course in SCD patients diagnosed with...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Anticoagulation use while inpatient was twice less common in patients who died.’

This is a vaccine link to CVST as well as the link between COVID-19 and hantavirus.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 29, 2021)

#353: No, neck pressure is not necessarily attempted murder. Your problematic is the same as the CIA’s chronic problem: intent. Invoking Floyd’s active state is suspicious because in an instant, fentanyl can cause unconsciousness, precisely what was seen in the Russian theater hostage crisis.

So, is it true or not that none at the scene knew Floyd was COVID-19 infected nor on fentanyl as an ill man with sickel-cell traIts?


----------



## badger2 (Apr 29, 2021)

These complications of SCD with COVID-19 point to the fact that fentanyl and the COVID-19 virus act in synergy on the hypoxia-inducible factor (HIF-1) pathway, and that rare COVID-19 vaccine reactions such as CVST are relevant to the Floyd case. That the countries in which Johnson & Johnson vaccine does not work well, is best exemplified by the Brazil-Japan variant, because that is the only variant that shows the unique and exquisite mutation that links to fentanyl’s increased potency: K417N/T.

COVID-19 Complications in Sickle Cell Disease








						Challenges in the Management of Sickle Cell Disease During SARS-CoV-2 Pandemic - PubMed
					

The management of sickle cell disease (SCD) and its complications in the COVID-19 era is very challenging. The recurrent sickling process in SCD causes tissue hypoxemia and micro-infarcts, resulting in end organ damage. Since the outbreak of SARS-CoV-2 pandemic, little data has been published...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The recurrent sickling process in SCD causes tissue hypoxemia and micro-infarcts, resulting in end organ damage....Prophylactic antgicoagulation should be considered in every management protocol because SCD and COVID-19 are thrombogenic conditions.’


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 29, 2021)

badger2 said:


> #353: No, neck pressure is not necessarily attempted murder. Your problematic is the same as the CIA’s chronic problem: intent. Invoking Floyd’s active state is suspicious because in an instant, fentanyl can cause unconsciousness, precisely what was seen in the Russian theater hostage crisis.
> 
> So, is it true or not that none at the scene knew Floyd was COVID-19 infected nor on fentanyl as an ill man with sickel-cell traIts?



Yes, ANY neck pressure is illegal unless homicide is warranted in defense from a potentially lethal attack.
Police are trained that any neck pressure is an attempt to kill.

The Russian theater hostage use of fentanyl is not applicable in my opinion because it was inhaled as a gas in Russia, while it was theorized to have been recently ingests into the stomach with Floyd.  Absorption through the digestive system is MUCH slower.

And all of the things you list, like fentanyl, covid-19, and sickle-cell anemia, together should not have killed at all, much less to quickly.  All these things are slow, and once producing a noticeable effect, Floyd should easily have been kept alive through CPR.  But instead, after we hear Floyd say he was having trouble breathing, we see the police piling on instead of giving CPR.  That is a deliberate intent to harm.  There was never any need to pile on.


----------



## badger2 (Apr 29, 2021)

If you are correct about neck pressure protocol, Chauvin was attempting to kill, though Floyd was ill and on fentanyl, already working on his suicide. Here is an example of fatal fentanyl in a sickle-cell patient:

Fatal Overdose Due to Prescription Fentanyl Patches in a Patient with Sickle Cell / Beta Thalassemia and Acute Chest Syndrome








						Fatal overdose due to prescription fentanyl patches in a patient with sickle cell/beta-thalassemia and acute chest syndrome: A case report and review of the literature - PubMed
					

Introduced into clinical practice in the 1960s, the analgesic fentanyl is 100 times more potent than morphine. Various methods of administration exist including the transdermal Duragesic patch system, widely used in chronic pain and palliative care settings. Numerous, often imaginative methods...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




In the Russian theater crisis, people who died were both slumped forward or with heads fallen back.

Relating to Floyd’s case, here is an example of COVID-19 patients using fentanyl patches in prone positions:

Transdermal Fentanyl Patch / COVID-19 / Conscious Proning








						Transdermal Fentanyl patch: An approach to enhance tolerance of conscious proning in COVID-19 patients - PubMed
					

The COVID-19 ARDS appears to have worse outcomes than ARDS from other causes. It is a predictable serious complication and the key strategy is to maintain oxygenation. Adopting the prone position for conscious COVID-19 patients requiring basic respiratory support, is shown to benefit patients in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Apr 29, 2021)

Floyd’s fentanyl level was 11 ng, which is supposedly not a fatal amount. Janssen Pharmaceutica, Belgium, knows very well that when the asparagine of COVID-19 variant P.1 mutates to threonine, it has exactly mimicked the mu-opioid receptor mutation that allows increased potency of fentanyl.

Fentanyl-Mediated Rapid Death


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/314922824
		

’....Janssen Pharmaceutica, the manufacturer of fentanyl, recognized that muscle rigidity induced by fentanyl should be treated with a paralytic and respiratory depression should be treated with a mu-opioid receptor antagonist, such as naloxone....wooden chest syndrome, which occurs 1-2 minutes after injection and lasts 8-15 minutes.’


----------



## badger2 (Apr 29, 2021)

Noradrenergic Mechanisms in Fentanyl-Mediated Rapid Death Explain Failure of Naloxone in the Opioid Crisis - PubMed
					

In December 2018, the Centers for Disease Control declared fentanyl the deadliest drug in America. Opioid overdose is the single greatest cause of death in the United States adult population (ages 18-50), and fentanyl and its analogs [fentanyl/fentanyl analogs (F/FAs)] are currently involved in > …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (May 17, 2021)

Under JoeXi’s administration, CDC Director Walensky’s circular reasoning is as shabby as the lab conspiracy theory:

27 Mar 2021 Fauci Disputes Trump CDC Director’s COVID Lab Theory








						Fauci disputes Trump CDC director's COVID lab theory
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci said he didn’t believe that the coronavirus originated in a Chinese laboratory for studying pathogens, appearing to contradict controversial remarks made earlier in the day by former CDC head Robert Redfield.




					news.yahoo.com
				



’....Dr. Rochelle Walensky, who succeeded Redfield as the director of the CDC....appeared less concerned with the etiology of the virus than  with the proliferation of new variants, which could prolong the pandemic into the summer.’

But when one knows the natural history of COVID-19, including its reservoirs and intermediate hosts, one is well-armed to predict arising variants, because COVID-19 evolved in nature and Homo sapiens is not the natural host.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 17, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Floyd’s fentanyl level was 11 ng, which is supposedly not a fatal amount. Janssen Pharmaceutica, Belgium, knows very well that when the asparagine of COVID-19 variant P.1 mutates to threonine, it has exactly mimicked the mu-opioid receptor mutation that allows increased potency of fentanyl.
> 
> Fentanyl-Mediated Rapid Death
> 
> ...



But obviously Floyd had trouble breathing, and he said so many times.
So then would you have sat on his chest and neck as these cops did?
Even if the fentanyl was slowly killing him, this sort of barbaric torture is so reprehensible, cruel, and lacking in attempt to prevent death, as to still warrant the murder charges.
(No CPR, etc.)
He was in their custody and noncombative.
They could easily have ensured his life, and that was their responsibility.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 17, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Under JoeXi’s administration, CDC Director Walensky’s circular reasoning is as shabby as the lab conspiracy theory:
> 
> 27 Mar 2021 Fauci Disputes Trump CDC Director’s COVID Lab Theory
> 
> ...



Correct.
Humans are not the natural hosts of covid-19.
It is naturally endemic to bats.
So then it can't survive long in humans.
So we could easily have ended the epidemic last March by accelerating herd immunity locally, by deliberate infection of easy hosts, who were young enough to not be at risk.

It is true it will now start to evolve as variants are selected for that survive better in humans.
And that is a huge danger, and why we should not have given it time, by "flattening the curve".


----------



## badger2 (May 17, 2021)

COVID-19 has not been found in bats, so your implication is misleading.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 17, 2021)

badger2 said:


> COVID-19 has not been found in bats, so your implication is misleading.



That is silly.
Most definitely covid-19 has mainly been found to come from bats.
Also in pangolins, but that is believed to have come from bat droppings.
We have not found the exact cave, but we have found bats with something so close to covid-19 that is has to have come from bats.


----------



## badger2 (May 18, 2021)

It’s not silly, it’s virology. COVID-19 may have evolved in bats, and likewise, HIV may once have been hepatitis B virus, though evolution plays a role. Pangolins have been ruled out as intermediate hosts due to a different polybasic cleavage site (RRAR).


----------



## badger2 (May 18, 2021)

Retroviral elements (of which HIV is a member) have been found naturally integrated into the coronavirus genome, as we’ve reported on the snake meat thread.


----------



## badger2 (May 18, 2021)

Her face was a quite familiar one around town.

Madison Woman Dies from COVID-19 She Contracted After Full Vaccination








						Madison woman dies from COVID-19 despite being fully vaccinated
					

The 75-year-old's death is a warning that immunocompromised people can still be at considerable risk, her sons said.




					madison.com


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

As we can see in the media, Catholic-CIA puppet Joe has been told it is time to be interested in the origins of COVID-19.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 27, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Should President Trump offer his anti-body blood to Nancy Pelosi if she gets the Corona Virus?


The ChiComs vaccinated Nancy and the dems in December 2019


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

Recalling that Fauci backed out of the epidemiological limelight to bask in the vaccine-making media, now the other Catholic puppet is told to be interested in epidemiology. When will Homo sapiens tire of addiction to the theologian?


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

Both the CIA and Puppet Joe speak on 26 May 2021:

CIA: We Can’t Rule Out the ‘Lab Leak’ Theory of COVID-19’s Origins


			https://www.webfoxonline.com/?p=5962
		

’....what was previously considered a conspiracy theory....’

Biden Calls For Intelligence Report Into Origins of COVID-19








						'Unexamined' evidence spurs Biden's call for report into origins of COVID-19
					

Computer analysis could help answer the question about where the coronavirus came from.




					www.cnet.com
				



‘ Facebook will start removing posts claiming the coronavirus originated in a lab....’


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

CIA: We Can't Rule Out the 'Lab Leak' Theory of Covid-19's Origins -
					

Top U.S. intelligence officials reiterated Thursday that they could not rule out the possibility that covid-19 leaked out of a Chinese government lab, as opposed to originating from animal-to-human transmission. During a House committee hearing on global [read more]




					www.webfxonline.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 27, 2021)

The Florida AG needs to charge Fauci for all their Florida Covid deaths


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 27, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > Under JoeXi’s administration, CDC Director Walensky’s circular reasoning is as shabby as the lab conspiracy theory:
> ...



You know that the Wuhan lab was paid by Fauci to develop a Covid variation that attacked human respiratory system right?


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

To understand the ebola fairy tale, whereby a vaccine can be created based on no documented natural reservoir, is to understand the more important virus fairy tale about origins of COVID-19, with a vaccine, though without a documented natural reservoir. The ebola vaccine is based on cattle as host, so COVID-19 vaccine does indeed link cetaceans (cows) for ivermectin and the Yangtze finless porpoise, though any follow-up reports have not been forthcoming in the media, only the initial, sensationalist, yellow journalism.


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

#375: ACE2 receptors have long been known as targets of coronaviruses. The RBD sequence of SARS-CoV-2 shows no intentional human manipulation, though one can see just what attracts the CIA’s Jones for media attention as it dances the marionettes: intention, it’s traditional bugabear concept.


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

Dalia was the first OP to mention Kawasaki disease on 30 Ap 2020, Marianne mentioned it on 11 May 2020, post #853:





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

As will be shown, this author has important COVID-19 information. In the authopr's report 1), the name of the drug is not mentioned. The author's report 2) is the important information:  1) 29 Jul 2020  UMBC Chemist Hopes 10-Year-Old-Drug Can Help Those Infected with Coronavirus...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




We mentioned Wuhan State Key Laboratory of Freshwater Ecology and Biotechnology in the same thread, post #851, for lesions in cetaceans. An International Kawasaki Disease Genetics Consortium report mentions calcium handling, so we track the COVID-19 threonine mutation at RBD position 417:

(2016) Kawasaki Disease / SLC8a1 / NCX1
”Genetic Variation in the Calcium Signaling Pathway is Associated with Susceptibility to KD and Coronary Abnormalities”








						Genetic Variation in the SLC8A1 Calcium Signaling Pathway Is Associated With Susceptibility to Kawasaki Disease and Coronary Artery Abnormalities - PubMed
					

Pathway-based association analysis followed by gene stability selection proved to be a valuable tool for identifying risk alleles in a rare disease with complex genetics. The role of SLC8A1 polymorphisms in altering calcium flux in cells that mediate coronary artery damage in KD suggests that...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




SLC8a1 / Threonine








						Impaired contractile function and calcium handling in hearts of cardiac-specific calcineurin b1-deficient mice - PubMed
					

To define the necessity of calcineurin (Cn) signaling for cardiac maturation and function, the postnatal phenotype of mice with cardiac-specific targeted ablation of the Cn B1 regulatory subunit (Ppp3r1) gene (csCnb1(-/-) mice) was characterized. csCnb1(-/-) mice develop a lethal cardiomyopathy...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....phospholamban phosphorylation was markedly reduced at (Ser)16 and (Thr) 17....calcineurin loss-of-function mouse models....both antibodies specific to sites Ser16 and Thr17 demonstrated that the phosphorylation state of PLM (phospholamban) was markedly lower in csCnB1 -/- hearts....By dephosphorylating PLN, calcineurin acts to enhance the kinetics of Ca2+ handling....’

In the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant of COVID-19, the lysine (K) at position 417 can mutate to either asparagine (N) or threonine (T). Mutating the human mu-opioid receptor to threonine renders fentanyl more potent.


----------



## badger2 (May 27, 2021)

Thus, in the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant of COVID-19, K417N/T, expresses the amino acids that make fentanyl more potent:

Post #347:





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

One link to Ft. Detrick in post #340 is here:  Hantavirus Vaccine https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33144850 ’....There are multiple vaccine candidates with evidence of conferring long protective immunity against hantaviruses. Some of these had been already trialed on humans....hemorrhagic fever...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....We mutated this residue to Thr and Leu....enhancement of the potency of morphine and fentanyl can be explained by mutating Asn230 towards more hydrophobic amino acids.’


----------



## badger2 (May 28, 2021)

Suggested listening, Sly and the Family Stone, “Family Affair.”

Rather than focus on Fauci’s “Scarf Lady” accomplice, her (husband [italics]), Paige Reffe, may be more interesting for reading prisoners, because of being the representative for the governments of Albania, Romania, and (Slovakia [italics]) in Washington, D.C. This could easily be another CIA link to their puppet now in the White House. Reffe was also with the Clinton administration, so not out of the question is to review the lax security of Benghazi with the Fort Mims massacre, Alabama (also a lax security or improper intelligence story), where one will find chronological links to Russia’s Anna Politkovskaya and Alexander Litvinenko. Then again, we think that Wuhan communist Bat Lady, Zhengli, lied to the visiting diplomats about lab security, just to start trouble.


----------



## badger2 (May 28, 2021)

The article by Michael Capuzzo, “The Drug That Cracked COVID,” mentions ivermectin and the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant of COVID-19, which variant we have linked to both fentanyl and Johnson & Johnson vaccine. The J&J vaccine is based on a human adenovirus in contrast to AstraZeneca vaccine, based on a chimpanzee adenovirus.

Satoshi Omura first discovered the avermectin series. Ivermectin was mentioned on 15 Dec 2020, in posts #47 & 48, when we linked the farnesoid X receptor and the clearing of beta-amyloid in Alzheimer’s:




__





						Ivermectin is a cure, being kept secret.
					

Here we precisely link ivermectin to p-glycoprotein, and we’ve already mentioned hsp 70 on this thread. OP’s author is correct, and there is (synergy [italics]) between Ivermectin and crizotinib, linking Alzheimer’s:  Ivermectin / P-Glycoprotein https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29474375...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Satoshi Omura / Ivermectin


			Account Suspended
		

’....Satoshi was able to establish a mutually favorable arrangement with Merck & Co.....with George W. Merck’s avowed approach “We try never to forget that medicine is for the people. It is not for the profits.” The collaboration produced a variety of new compounds, but of greatest significance was avermectin, produced by Streptomyces avermectinius (=avermitilis) and the dihydro-derivative, ivermectin....discovered in a single sample of Japanese soil, remains the only avermectin-producing organism ever found. The producing organism was isolated from a soil sample collected on the periphery of a golf course at Kawana in Ito City, Shizuoka Prefecture. The microbe was sent to MSDRL in the U.S. where it was found to display superior antiparasitic activity against the nematode, Nematospiroides dubius, in MSDRL’s unique mouse model. Avermectin was also capable of killing insect vectors.’


----------



## basquebromance (May 28, 2021)

people are suffering when it comes to health care

we are the only democracy, the only advanced democracy, the only wealthy nation on earth, that allows such suffering for its people

not just that, but if we do nothing to slow the skyrocketing costs, America will be spending more on Medicare and Medicaid than any other government program combined. simply, our health care problem is our deficit problem

that will all change with President Biden, my friends

Obamacare proves that Obama, a cool character who many considered too aloof, was actually a skilled politician who understood what he could achieve. he was more successful than Gregarious Bill Clinton, who along with Crooked Hillary   failed while pursuing the same goal.

according to Kaiser, every year 10K premature deaths are prevented for every million additional person insured...thanks to the implementation of Obamacare

i dont have my eyes closed like most of y'all, my friends i'm aware of the dystopian future we face if Congress doesn't pass Medicare For All


----------



## badger2 (May 29, 2021)

Since only AstraZeneca vaccine is based on a chimpanzee adenovirus, all 6 Pubmed references for a ‘chimpanzee ivermectin’ search concern Onchocerciasis:

Chimpanzee Ivermectin








						Chimpanzee ivermectin - Search Results - PubMed
					

Chimpanzee ivermectin - Search Results - PubMed




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Amongst these, only one links closely to ebola vaccine, which is based on a virus of cattle:

(2000) Onchocerca ochengi / Cattle








						Onchocerca ochengi infections in cattle as a model for human onchocerciasis: recent developments - PubMed
					

The bovine parasite Onchocerca ochengi is a nodule-dwelling filarial nematode, closely related to O. volvulus, the causal agent of human River Blindness, and, sharing with it, the same vector. This brief review, based on a presentation at the BSP Autumn Symposium 1999, describes recent work...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (May 29, 2021)

A case of Japanese Onchocerciasis at Fukushima:

Oct 2019  Fukushima Onchocerciasis








						Human case of Onchocerca dewittei japonica infection in Fukushima, Northeastern Honshu, Japan - PubMed
					

A 73-year-old man living in Kawamata-machi, Fukushima Prefecture, Northeastern Honshu, Japan, visited a hospital with complaints of a subcutaneous swelling that had developed on the back of his left hand. The nodule was surgically removed from the vagina fibrosa tendinis of his left forefinger...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2012 Simulium (Blackfly) Vector of Onchocerciasis, Japan








						Blackfly vectors of zoonotic onchocerciasis in Japan - PubMed
					

Studies of blackfly vectors of Onchocerca dewittei japonica Uni, Bain & Takaoka (Spirurida: Onchocercidae), a parasite of wild boar implicated in the aetiology of zoonotic onchocerciasis in Japan, and six other zoonotic Onchocerca species of this country are reviewed. Molecular identification of …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




As per Satoshi Omura (above), avermectin was also capable of killing insect vectors. There is now a proven vector of SARS-CoV-2:

Ap 2021 Kansas: Mechanical Transmission of SARS-CoV-2 by Houseflies








						Mechanical transmission of SARS-CoV-2 by house flies - PubMed
					

Under laboratory conditions, house flies acquired and harbored infectious SARS-CoV-2 for up to 24 h post-exposure. In addition, house flies were able to mechanically transmit SARS-CoV-2 genomic RNA to the surrounding environment up to 24 h post-exposure. Further studies are warranted to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (May 29, 2021)

So, the seafood market now looks like a much better source of C-19 than a Level 4 laboratory. On 9 Sep 2020 on the snake meat thread, we posted another coronavirus vectored by flies that can subsist on metal surfaces for up to 28 days:

Musca domestica ACE / M. domestica TGEV Vector




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

This is what Epstein says about Micro syndrome and microcephaly:  'Warburg Micro syndrome (OMIM 60018) and Martsolf syndrome (OMIM 21270) are autosomal recessive neurodevelopmental disorders that may result from the dysregulation of the Rab3 pathway. Inactivating germline mutations....Micro...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > badger2 said:
> ...



First of all, it would not matter if the Wuhan lab had deliberately altered the virus to be able to infect humans.
It still does not survive in humans for more than 12 days, so is easily prevented from becoming an epidemic and no vaccine is needed.
The only people killed are those whose immune system over reacts and it is their own immune system that kills them, not the virus.
If it is a deliberate bio-weapon, it is not a very good one.
We could easily have quickly wiped it out with herd immunity.
The only reason why it is sticking around so long is that we are carefully feeding it new hosts on a regular basis, by social distancing.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2021)

badger2 said:


> A case of Japanese Onchocerciasis at Fukushima:
> 
> Oct 2019  Fukushima Onchocerciasis
> 
> ...



It is interesting to know about housefly transmission.


----------



## badger2 (May 29, 2021)

If the virus was deliberately altered, they would have definitely chosen position 484 of the RBD, which they did not. Position 484 only mutates when it’s infecting a host. We can’t agree unless you have any citations for only 12-day survival in the host. There’s more to the mechanical transmission story, because that report from Kansas resonates with ebola vaccine, which is based on VSV, a virus of cattle. The Indiana strain of VSV actually came from a Kansas cow, and we’ve already linked Onchocerciasis to cattle. Thus, Capuzzo’s ivermectin article, especially the Brazilian passages for the P.1 variant, is cutting-edge.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 29, 2021)

badger2 said:


> If the virus was deliberately altered, they would have definitely chosen position 484 of the RBD, which they did not. Position 484 only mutates when it’s infecting a host. We can’t agree unless you have any citations for only 12-day survival in the host. There’s more to the mechanical transmission story, because that report from Kansas resonates with ebola vaccine, which is based on VSV, a virus of cattle. The Indiana strain of VSV actually came from a Kansas cow, and we’ve already linked Onchocerciasis to cattle. Thus, Capuzzo’s ivermectin article, especially the Brazilian passages for the P.1 variant, is cutting-edge.



Apparently I was wrong about the 12 days.
The average is 10 and the max is 21 days.









						Coronavirus: How long can Covid-19 live in the human body?
					

Coronavirus: In general, the virus leaves the body after around 10 days but there have been cases when it was detected for three weeks a study has revealed.



					en.as.com
				




{... 
Coronavirus: How long can Covid-19 live in the human body?​In general, the virus leaves the body after around 10 days but there have been cases when it was detected for three weeks a study has revealed. ...}​


----------



## badger2 (May 30, 2021)

OK, three weeks is reasonable if the coronavirus genome can subsist on inanimate surfaces for 28 days.


----------



## badger2 (May 30, 2021)

Reports for the Vietnam variant of C-19 confound what was already confusing, when California and Uganda are thrown into the mix:

Reuters 29 May 2021 Vietnam COVID-19 Variant








						Vietnam detects hybrid of Indian and UK COVID-19 variants
					

Authorities in Vietnam have detected a new coronavirus variant that is a combination of the Indian and UK COVID-19 variants and spreads quickly by air, the health minister said on Saturday.




					www.reuters.com
				



‘....The Southeast Asian country had previously detected seven virus variants: B.1.222, B.1.619, D614G, B.1.1.7, known as the UK variant, B.1.351, A.23.1, and B.1.617.2, known as the Indian variant.’

Firstly, D614G cannot be called a variant when all variants thusfar mentioned in the media are a group of mutations: D614G is a single mutation, the one that Fauci got backwards in his youtube video. Secondly, B.1.351 is the South African variant.

12 Feb 2021. A.23.1 Uganda Variant








						A coronavirus variant, with a 'similar change' to the fast-spreading variant in the UK and US, has emerged in Uganda
					

The variant in Uganda, called A.23.1, has quickly become the most common coronavirus variant in Kampala.




					businessinsider.in
				



’....identified a certain mutation, P681R, that could mean it behaves-similarly to the variant in the UK, B.1.1.7 that has a similar mutation in its spike protein, P681H.’

However, mutating from P to H is less isoelectrically important as mutating from P to R. In addition, the first of the four in this series of Indian variants does not contain P681R, though (all [italics]) of the Indian variants contain the California variant mutation, L452R. Thus, the virus remains consistent in mutating to the highest isoelectric point amino acid (R, arginine) throughout the Indian series because of the B.1.617 California mutation (L452R), not the UK mutation.

The Indian Series of Variants and Their Mutations

B.1.617:  L452R, E484Q, D614G (Feb 20210

B.1.617.1:  T95I, G142D, E154K, L452R, E484Q, D614G, P681R, Q1070H (Dec 2020)

B.1.617.2:  T19R, G142D, 156del, 157del, R158G, L452R, D950N (Dec 2020)

B.1.617.3:  T19R, G142D, L452R, E484Q, D614G, P681R, D950D (Oct 2020)


----------



## badger2 (May 30, 2021)

Adding to B.1.617.2, is T478K, D614G and P681R.


----------



## badger2 (May 31, 2021)

Analysis of seven coronaviruses lead to the conclusion that SARS-CoV-2 did not come from a lab:

17 Mar 2020 The Proximal Origin of SARS-CoV-2








						The proximal origin of SARS-CoV-2 - Nature Medicine
					






					www.nature.com


----------



## badger2 (May 31, 2021)

If we are correct in stating that the ebola vaccine is based on a cow from Kansas (post #388), then a review of COVID-19’s spike amino acid sequences reveal a link to the Indian variant at position 681 and ebola vaccine, as well as expose Fauci as not only a catholic puppet like his buddy in the  White House, but also a liar and fraud for not telling the people more about the D614G mutation that he gets backwards in his youtube video:

Uniprot SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



’....614 D—>G increased pseudotyped VSV particle production ex vivo; increased viral load in hamster upper respiratory tract
....681-684 PRRA—>RRRK optimized cleavage by host furin.’

Thus, of the four Indian variants, three of them contain the P681R mutation: 1.617.1, 1.617.2 & 1.617.3, whilst position 681 mutates to histidine in the UK variant (P681H).

Anthony Fauci knows good and well that ebola vaccine is based on the vesicular stomatitis virus and that COVID-19 mutation D614G links to that vaccine.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 1, 2021)

For more on fraud in scientific publishing, we refer to Retraction Watch:








						About Ivan Oransky
					

Thanks for visiting Retraction Watch. I’m Ivan Oransky, Editor in Chief of Spectrum and Distinguished Writer In Residence at New York University’s Carter Journalism Institute, where I t…




					retractionwatch.com
				




The Nature Medicine article that refutes the Wuhan lab C-19 origins conspiracy theory comes from a publisher clued up about retractions:

Nature.com Retraction to Retractions




__





						Reaction to retractions - Nature Medicine
					

Retracting a paper is perhaps the most unpleasant task a journal has to face, particularly if the retraction involves scientific misconduct. With the number of retractions on the rise, an improved mechanism to deal with misconduct is necessary.




					www.nature.com
				




20 May 2021 Ohio State’s Song Guo Zheng Gets Three Years in Prison




__





						Ohio professor sentenced for trying to use NIH funds as ‘illicit gift’ to China
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fauci’s media move early into the pandemic was away from epidemiology and towards vaccine development. Fauci gets the D614G mutation backwards in his youtube video. At this point, one wonders whether that was truly a mistake, because it’s precisely the mutation that links to the ebola vaccine, a vaccine based on a virus infecting cattle. Thus, C-19’s spike position 614 may be a precise link to the natural reservoir/intermediate host of SARS-CoV-2 as well as ebola, both viruses as yet with unknown reservoirs in nature.

Dr. Peter A. McCullough shows the chart for ‘viral proliferation’ at timepoint 1:04 in this video:

Ambulatory Treatment for COVID-19

Post #394, above, shows SARS-CoV-2 spike @ position 614 for increased vsv production, which is a precise link to ebola vaccine, which is based on vsv. Dr. McCullough is Texas A & M, as was the ebola task force:

Texas A & M Ebola Task Force / Thomas Duncan








						Texas Gov. Creates Task Force To Address Ebola, Infectious Diseases
					

CDC Director Thomas Frieden says he is confident that health officials will curb the spread of Ebola in Dallas.




					www.wbur.org
				



’....Texas Governor Rick Perry today announced he’s mobilizing a special task force to respond to ebola and other infectious diseases. Dr. Brett Giroir of Texas A & M Health Science Center will oversee the 17 person task force which includes state officials from environmental, health, and public safety agencies.’


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> If we are correct in stating that the ebola vaccine is based on a cow from Kansas (post #388), then a review of COVID-19’s spike amino acid sequences reveal a link to the Indian variant at position 681 and ebola vaccine, as well as expose Fauci as not only a catholic puppet like his buddy in the  White House, but also a liar and fraud for not telling the people more about the D614G mutation that he gets backwards in his youtube video:
> 
> Uniprot SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein
> 
> ...



Keep up the good work


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks, #397. Badger, et al:

Today: Anthony Fauci’s Pandemic Emails








						Anthony Fauci's pandemic emails: 'All is well despite some crazy people in this world'
					

As the coronavirus pandemic engulfed the world last spring, Science magazine quoted a top Chinese health official saying that the United States and other Western nations were making a "big mistake" by not telling people to mask up. The official, George Gao, worried that the comment might upset...




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....”All is well despite some crazy people in this world.” ‘


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2021)

In post #384, we linked a Kansas report for mechanical transmission of SARS-CoV-2, and Omura’s anti-onchocerciasis ivermectin from Shizuoka, to Simulium blackflies. Here we link the Kansas VSV-infected cow that was shipped to Indiana (the “Indiana” strain of VSV, as per the citation in The Arboviruses) to VSV-vectoring Simulium in New Mexico:

(1965) Isolation of Vesicular Stomatitis Virus (Indiana strain) and Other Viruses from Mosquitoes in New Mexico








						The isolation of vesiculay stomatitis virus (Indiana strain) and other viruses from mosquitoes in New Mexico, 1965 - PubMed
					

The isolation of vesiculay stomatitis virus (Indiana strain) and other viruses from mosquitoes in New Mexico, 1965




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




A more recent Kansas report that links Omura’s insect-vector-killing ivermectin to VSV:

(2018) Kansas: Incriminating Vectors of VSV








						Vesicular Stomatitis Virus Transmission: A Comparison of Incriminated Vectors - PubMed
					

Vesicular stomatitis (VS) is a viral disease of veterinary importance, enzootic in tropical and subtropical regions of the Americas. In the U.S., VS produces devastating economic losses, particularly in the southwestern states where the outbreaks display an occurrence pattern of 10-year...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Here we review VS epidemiology and transmission mechanisms, with comparisons of transmission evidence for the four most incriminating hematophagous Diptera taxa: Aedes mosquitoes, Lutzomyia sand flies, Simulium blackflies, and Culicoides biting midges.’

Thus, a mechanical vector of SARS-CoV-2 may not be far from an intermediate host/reservoir in nature.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2021)

A Finnish firm has just won a U.S. patent for a COVID med that contains both hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin, while the government of India now supports the use of ivermectin:





__





						Ivermectin-petition
					

DJ We are in a major crisis-there is a lot of proof of Ivermectin being effective in all stages of Covid19-prevention...




					www.avianflutalk.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2021)

Because SARS-CoV-2 D614G (aspartic acid-to-glycine) mutation links precisely to the VSV of ebola vaccine, a Pubmed search ‘ebola aspartic glycine,’ yielded no references. Next, an ‘ebola mutations’ search yielded Niemann-Pick references, so a refined search was attempted: ‘Niemann-Pick aspartic glycine,’ which indeed retrieved a D-to-G mutation:

2011 Dartmouth Medical School, Niemann-Pick D1005G








						A novel mouse model of Niemann-Pick type C disease carrying a D1005G-Npc1 mutation comparable to commonly observed human mutations - PubMed
					

We have identified a point mutation in Npc1 that creates a novel mouse model (Npc1(nmf164)) of Niemann-Pick type C1 (NPC) disease: a single nucleotide change (A to G at cDNA bp 3163) that results in an aspartate to glycine change at position 1005 (D1005G). This change is in the cysteine-rich...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’This change is in the cysteine-rich luminal loop of the NPC1 protein and is highly similar to commonly occurring human mutations....late-onset, slowly progressing forms of NPC disease that comprise the large majority of cases.’

To verify a link to COVID-19, a search ‘cysteine-rich covid-19’ yielded a coagulopathy link:

Nov 2020 Rome: Cysteine-Rich Coagulopathy








						New Consensus pattern in Spike CoV-2: potential implications in coagulation process and cell-cell fusion - PubMed
					

Coagulopathy and syncytial formation are relevant effects of the SARS-CoV-2 infection, but the underlying molecular mechanisms triggering these processes are not fully elucidated. Here, we identified a potential consensus pattern in the Spike S glycoprotein present within the cytoplasmic domain...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The pattern was present in both human and bat coronavirus S proteins....a positive role of cysteine palmitoylation in cell fusion has been reported for influenza virus HA proteins, while a negative role was observed for Vesicular Stomatitis virus (VSV)....Intriguingly, the CAF-motif occurs in proteins such as coagulation factor X, von Willebrand factor, platelet endothelial aggregation receptor 1, and some pro-thrombin activator venom toxins that are involved in the coagulation process. The identification of a common pattern could suggest a new function of the S protein in the pathological effects of SARS-CoV-2.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2021)

The late-onset form of NPC disease, above, links to coagulopathy, and we have already mentioned coagulation factor XII in relation to Alzheimer’s disease in posts # 338-9 of this thread. It is thus interesting that the French Henri Mondor variant does not contain the D614G mutation, whilst it does contain two Alzheimer’s-like mutations.

18 Ap 2021 Posts #338 & 339




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

G910V Mutation in Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome / Cyanogen Bromide https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1895316  The L452R mutation in the Henri-Mondor variant also occurs in USA (California). We are tempted to suggest that this mutation occured in a Chinese-American Californian, because of the connection...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....Alzheimer’s fibrinogen blood coagulation system.’

Furthermore, the Mondor variant’s two Alzheimer-like mutations are N501Y, which we have already mentioned in this thread, and A653V. The latter Mondor mutation is similar to C-19’s A483V Alzheimer-like mutation, which can be compared with late-onset coagulopathy of NPC disease, because it causes early-onset Alzheimer’s from 26-36 years of age.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 2, 2021)

Then in post #340, Ft. Detrick studies were linked to hantavirus and coagulation factor XII:

Post #340




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

G910V Mutation in Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome / Cyanogen Bromide https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1895316  The L452R mutation in the Henri-Mondor variant also occurs in USA (California). We are tempted to suggest that this mutation occured in a Chinese-American Californian, because of the connection...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 2, 2021)

Fauci got a lotta explaining to do.

DOC #2286 [Bioweapon Recipe]


DOC DUMP ARCHIVES:
LEOPOLD NIH FOIA Anthony Fauci Emails – DocumentCloud





__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				




La de da

"British professor Angus Dalgleish - *best known for creating the world's first 'HIV vaccine'*, and Norwegian virologist Dr. Birger Sørensen - chair of pharmaceutical company, Immunor, who has published 31 peer-reviewed papers and holds several patents, wrote that while analyzing virus samples last year, the pair discovered "unique fingerprints" in the form of "six inserts" created through *gain-of-function* research at the Wuhan Institute of Virology in China."


----------



## badger2 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes, LBT, we’d like to know about the inserts, because retroviral elements can naturally integrate into the coronavirus genome, without human manipulation. Fauci likely was involved in early HIV vaccine research, and all that Rand Paul has to do in public is to mention the D614G mutation, that precisely links to ebola vaccine.

 Furthermore, Fort Detrick’s study on increased potency of the venom of one of the suspected hosts of SARS-CoV-2, Bungarus, is problematic, because a subspecies of this genus, B. wanghaotingi, has apparently not yet been sequenced. This subspecies may occur near to RaTG13. Thus, Bungarus as intermediate host of SARS-CoV-2 cannot yet be ruled out. One important thing to do is to document the precise geographical location of C-19’s closest relative, RaTG13, from Yunnan Province.

We mentioned Daszak’s work, which goes back to 2011, in conjunction with the nasty Kunming animal market, not the Wuhan seafood market, on 13 Feb 2020. Daszak is co-author of the second entry of post #404:

Post #404




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The Chinese eat badgers.  Snakes Are The Likely Source of China's Deadly Coronavirus. Here's Why  In the case of this 2019 coronavirus outbreak, reports state that most of the first group of patients hospitalized were workers or customers at a local seafood wholesale market which also sold...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 3, 2021)

In the video, Fauci gets the 614 mutation backwards. This was surprising due to the fact that mutating to glycine seemed more primitive than mutating to an aspartic acid. Fauci mentions this D614G mutation, but never links it to ebola vaccine as we have done in this thread. Indeed, this D-to-G mutation occurs not only in HIV-1, but also HIV-2, which many consider to be an older virus. Fauci’s apparent “mistake” begins at timepoint 6:45 in the youtube video, and he makes a point to reify this mutation:

Fauci / D614G Mutation / Timepoint 6:45

2013: Osaka, Japan / TRIM HIV-1 Aspartic Acid to Glycine Substitution








						A naturally occurring single amino acid substitution in human TRIM5α linker region affects its anti-HIV type 1 activity and susceptibility to HIV type 1 infection - PubMed
					

TRIM5α is a factor contributing to intracellular defense mechanisms against retrovirus infection. Rhesus and cynomolgus monkey TRIM5αs potently restrict HIV-1, whereas human TRIM5α shows weak effects against HIV-1. We investigated the association between a single nucleotide polymorphism in the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 3, 2021)

Note that in Fig.1 at position 249 in the TRIM5 report, above, the chart shows that African Green monkey is glycine (G) and human MT4 is aspartic acid (D), and that ‘ human TRIM5alpha with 249D may lose the flexibility required for optimal recognition of retroviral capsid protein.’ 

This is quite comparable with the COVID-19 D614G mutation found in the B.1.351 South Africa variant, P.1 Japan-Brazil, B.1.427 & B.1.429 California, and all Indian variants (B.1.617-B.1.617.3).


----------



## badger2 (Jun 3, 2021)

An Italian report is among the few linking TRIM5 with COVID-19:

Mar 2021 Italy: TRIM5 / COVID-19








						Lung expression of genes putatively involved in SARS-CoV-2 infection is modulated in cis by germline variants - PubMed
					

Germline variants in genes involved in SARS-CoV-2 cell entry and in host innate immune responses to viruses may influence the susceptibility to infection. This study used whole-genome analyses of lung tissue to identify polymorphisms acting as expression quantitative trait loci (eQTLs) for 60...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’TRIM5’

Similar to human TRIM5, a bat can also fail in its defense by TRIM5:

Sep 2020 Australia, Colorado, Singapore:  Yinpterochiropteran Bat / TRIM5








						A Potent Postentry Restriction to Primate Lentiviruses in a Yinpterochiropteran Bat - PubMed
					

Bats are primary reservoirs for multiple lethal human viruses, such as Ebola, Nipah, Hendra, rabies, severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV), Middle East respiratory syndrome-related coronavirus (MERS-CoV), and, most recently, SARS-CoV-2. The innate immune systems of these...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Viral nuclear import was significantly decreased, and this deficit was substantially rescued by cyclosporine treatment....However, saturation with HIV-1 virus-like particles did not relieve the restriction at all. P. Alecto TRIM5 was inactive against HIV-1, although it blocked the gammaretrovirus N-tropic murine leukemia virus.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

Now analyzing the HIV-1 inserts mentioned in post #404, which study states: ‘....it is unlikely for a virus to have acquired such unique insertions naturally in a short duration of time.’ We are still searching for the amount of time the authors are talking about, and indeed they are identical to HIV-1: ‘....the insert 1 (6 amino acid residues) and insert 2 (6 amino acid residues) in the spike glycoproptein of 2019-nCoV are 100% identical to residues mapped to HIV-1 gp120.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

It was a dead give-away for the CDC to change their webpage for the P.1 variant at position 417, because it shows that the virus was using either aspartic acid or threonine. Originally published as K417N/T, it is highly unlikely to be a typo, and because of the threonine, is a link to (other members [italics]) of the coronavirus family. They removed the asparagine, and the new change is ‘K417T.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

From post #404, Sorenson and Andres Susrud both work at Immunor (Norway), and Dalgleish is Professor of Oncology at St. George’s University, London. All three own shares or have stock options in the company.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

CDC, having removed the fentanyl evidence (N) at position 417 of the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant from their webpage, now links to Public Health England at position 417:

18 hours ago, Portugal Removed From UK Green List








						Covid travel rules: Portugal removed from UK green list as seven others join red list
					

The country will join the amber list from Tuesday, as seven others are moved to the red list.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



’....On the so-called “Nepal mutation,” Public Health England told BBC it was “aware of reports linking Nepal to Delta (VOC-21Apr-02) with the additional mutation K417N....PHE said “We are investigating K417N to better understand its significance.” ‘

Thus, the N (asparagine) that the CDC removed from their page only differs from D (aspartic acid) of the D614G mutation, by a single hydrogen atom. The significance is that asparagine is the residue that shows how COVID-19 mimics the increased potency of fentanyl at the mu-opioid receptor. Janssen Pharmaceutica, a division of Johnson & Johnson, is the origin of fentanyl.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

Two COVID-19 Alzheimer-like mutations we have mentioned, N501Y and A483V, link to what is being called “long covid.”

11 Jan 2021 COVID-19 Severity and Gut Bacteria


			https://newatlas.com/health-wellbeing/gut-bacteria-microbiome-covid-19-severity-coronavirus-inflammation/
		

‘....could play a role in everything from depression and obesity to Alzheimer’s.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

The full title of the article is COVID-19 Severity Linked to Gut Bacteria in First-of-Its-Kind Study. We will take a closer look at the bacteria mentioned: Ruminococcus gnavus, R. torques and Bacterioides dorie, because they may point to an intermediate host-reservoir in nature (‘unusually higher volumes’).


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bacteroides, above, links COVID-19 to Hashimoto’s thyroiditis

Jul 2020 Singapore








						COVID-19 complicated by Hashimoto's thyroiditis - PubMed
					

COVID-19 complicated by Hashimoto's thyroiditis




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ruminococcus torques biota increase found in Hashimoto’s
2018 China








						Alterations of the Gut Microbiota in Hashimoto's Thyroiditis Patients - PubMed
					

Characterization of the gut microbiota in HT patients confirmed that HT patients have altered gut microbiota and that gut microbiota are correlated with clinical parameters, suggesting that microbiome composition data could be used for disease diagnosis. Further investigation is required to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

A refutation of Sorenson’s claim (post #404) by Sir Richard Dearlove:
18 Jun 2020








						A Norwegian-British research paper doesn’t claim the virus causing Covid-19 was man-made - Full Fact
					

There is still no evidence to suggest that the new coronavirus was man-made.




					fullfact.org
				




Dearlove was Chief of British MI6 from 1999 to 2004.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

While searching for the actual env retroviral excerpt found in The Nidoviruses, a May 2021 report links env to HIV-1 and COVID-19, recalling that Sorenson, et al, inserts (above) are for gp120 env of HIV-1:

May 2021 Env / HIV-1 / SARS-CoV-2, NIH, Duke Human Vaccine Institute, Perelman School of Medicine, Boston Children’s Hospital, Beth Israel Deaconess, Harvard Medical School, Swarthmore College, Memorial Sloan-Kettering, Institute of Macromolecular Chemistry, Prague








						Fab-dimerized glycan-reactive antibodies are a structural category of natural antibodies - PubMed
					

Natural antibodies (Abs) can target host glycans on the surface of pathogens. We studied the evolution of glycan-reactive B cells of rhesus macaques and humans using glycosylated HIV-1 envelope (Env) as a model antigen. 2G12 is a broadly neutralizing Ab (bnAb) that targets a conserved glycan...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Here we describe HIV-1 Env Fab-dimerized glycan (FDG)-reactive bnAbs without Vh-swapped domains from SHIV (simian human immunodeficiency virus)-infected macaques. FDG also recognized cell-surface glycans on diverse pathogens, including yeast and SARS-CoV-2 spike.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

Moving along the trajectory linked to Africa, there are now two major world viruses whose natural reservoirs have apparently not been found.
In a special issue of Ecology of Virus Emergence From Wildlife, there is an Eco Health Alliance connection for African coronaviruses:

18 May 2021 Overview of Bat and Wildlife Coronavirus Surveillance in Africa: A Framework for Global Investigations








						Overview of Bat and Wildlife Coronavirus Surveillance in Africa: A Framework for Global Investigations
					

The ongoing coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic has had devastating health and socio-economic impacts. Human activities, especially at the wildlife interphase, are at the core of forces driving the emergence of new viral agents. Global surveillance activities have identified bats as the...




					www.mdpi.com
				



’....Eco Health Alliance, New York....’


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 4, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Yes, LBT, we’d like to know about the inserts, because retroviral elements can naturally integrate into the coronavirus genome, without human manipulation. Fauci likely was involved in early HIV vaccine research, and all that Rand Paul has to do in public is to mention the D614G mutation, that precisely links to ebola vaccine.
> 
> Furthermore, Fort Detrick’s study on increased potency of the venom of one of the suspected hosts of SARS-CoV-2, Bungarus, is problematic, because a subspecies of this genus, B. wanghaotingi, has apparently not yet been sequenced. This subspecies may occur near to RaTG13. Thus, Bungarus as intermediate host of SARS-CoV-2 cannot yet be ruled out. One important thing to do is to document the precise geographical location of C-19’s closest relative, RaTG13, from Yunnan Province.
> 
> ...



That D614 keeps appearing again and again and again which should send up some blaring red flags.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes, LBT, the D614G mutation is primitive, because it goes to glycine rather than what Fauci said, aspartic acid. Rand Paul’s D614G question to Fauci connects the dots to Africa for ebola, because the Kansas cow is the basis for ebola vaccine, not a cow from Indiana. The D614G mutation precisely causes increased replication of the VSV virus from the Kansas cow.

A major clue to COVID-19’s origins was published by India on 20 Oct 2020, at the precise location where COVID-19’s closest relative, RaTG13, was found:

20 Oct 2020 India: Lethal Pneumonia in Miners, Tongguan, Mojiang County, Yunnan








						Lethal Pneumonia Cases in Mojiang Miners (2012) and the Mineshaft Could Provide Important Clues to the Origin of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

With the COVID-19 pandemic reaching its worst heights, people are interested in the origin of SARS-CoV-2. This study started with two important questions: first, were there any similar atypical pneumonia outbreaks, even on a smaller level, reported between SARS in 2004 and COVID-19 in 2019/20 in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....A Master’s thesis (in the Chinese language) was found on the ckni.net website which described in detail the severe illness of the miners.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

RaTG13 came from a copper mine.

Mar 2021 Minnesota/Egypt: SARS-CoV-2 and Copper








						Stability of SARS-CoV-2 and other coronaviruses in the environment and on common touch surfaces and the influence of climatic conditions: A review - PubMed
					

Although the unprecedented efforts the world has been taking to control the spread of the human coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and its causative aetiology [severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2)], the number of confirmed cases has been increasing drastically. Therefore...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....SARS-CoV-2 and other human and animal CoVs have remarkably short persistence on copper, latex and surfaces with low porosity.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

The Puna article for Mojiang (post #420) asks these questions:








						Lethal Pneumonia Cases in Mojiang Miners (2012) and the Mineshaft Could Provide Important Clues to the Origin of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

With the COVID-19 pandemic reaching its worst heights, people are interested in the origin of SARS-CoV-2. This study started with two important questions: first, were there any similar atypical pneumonia outbreaks, even on a smaller level, reported between SARS in 2004 and COVID-19 in 2019/20 in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




1.)Why is this information not available in any of the seroprevalence studies by Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV)?

2.) Why were the severe pneumonia cases in 2012 not mentioned in any of the WIV publications before 2020?

3.)Were any SARS-like CoVs isolated from the bat fecal samples collected in 2012-2013?

4.) Why were the Mojiang miners’ pneumonia cases in 2012 not reported to any public health agency like the WHO?

5.) Why did programs like PREDICT not mention the lethal pneumonia cases as a mini-outbreak?

6.) Was the mineshaft in Mojiang closed, when?

7.) According to the literature, three research groups went to the Mojiang mine to collect samples between 2012 and Oct 2014. The mine was promptly closed as per reference 2.)

8.) Why was the Mojiang mine being visited by researchers until Oct 2014?

Questions also remain as to why Dr. Shi attributed the outbreak to a fungus in the interview with Scientific American.

9.) Was the mine open for researchers and were any samples brought after 2014?

10.) Did any of the researchers who visited the Mojiang mineshaft get infected by any coronavirus between 2012 and 2019?

11.) Are there any whole genome sequences available for SARS-like CoVs originating from this mine?

12.) Why is the pathogen database (https://www.viruses.nsdc.cn/chinavpi/) associated with the project (2013FY113500) reference 10.) not accessible any more? ‘


----------



## badger2 (Jun 4, 2021)

The first Arab POTUS, Obama, began screening at airports for ebola in Oct 2014.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 5, 2021)

Reviewing the history, ebola protocols were mentioned on another thread for Oct 2014:

7 May 2021, Post # 27




__





						The Sturgis "Super Spreader" Event
					

Thanks to Oddball for demonstrating that realistic analysis of Sturgis as a Super Spreader is going to require far more rigorous efforts that what we have seen from the right. The administration people are not off the hook. Look at any pictures of a Sturgis crowd and imagine all the...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 5, 2021)

Further reviewing the history of ebola, on 2 Mar 2020, the OP of this thread posts an article from 29 Oct 2014:

Post #1




__





						Obama Went And Appointed An Ebola Czar — And Now The Man Is Nowhere To Be Found
					

Obama Went And Appointed An Ebola Czar — And Now The Man Is Nowhere To Be Found   Obama Went And Appointed An Ebola Czar — And Now The Man Is Nowhere To Be Found Oct 29, 2014,~~ By Roberta Rampton, Reuters  It's not often that a White House appointee gets mocked on both "Saturday Night Live" and...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



‘....A lawyer and political insider who previously served as chief of staff to Vice Presidents Joe Biden and Al Gore and left the White House in 2011....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 5, 2021)

For ebola and mining, an example was the Kivu region:

26 Oct 2017 Post #260




__





						EPA poised to formally repeal Clean Power Plan in major blow to Obama’s climate legacy
					

EPA has a problem: reifying clean air (Kentucky coal lobby) while ignoring clean water (Craig Butler's "immaterial" tag).  This is a decent video about the threat, which includes acid-making zebra mussels, recalling that mussels can sequester the algal toxin, microcystin:  8 Jul 2015  Are...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....gold mines....Kivu.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 5, 2021)

The chron for ebola/mining should go further back than this:

21 Oct 2019. Congo’s Ebola Outbreak, Now Concentrated in a Gold Mining Area








						Congo's Ebola outbreak, now concentrated in a gold mining area, remains a global emergency: WHO
					

The World Health Organization says the Ebola outbreak in the eastern Democratic Republic of the Congo continues to pose an international emergency.




					abcnews.go.com
				



’....Many of the recent cases clustered in Biakato Mine....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 5, 2021)

1998: Marburg Gold Mine Epicenter

7 Oct 2014 Washington Post, What Is Marburg Disease?


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2014/10/06/what-is-marburg-the-ebola-like-virus-that-killed-a-health-care-worker-in-uganda/
		

‘....In 1998, a larger-scale outbreak of Marburg infected 154 people, killing 128. Most of those infected were young males working in a gold mine there (Durba, DRC), according to the CDC.’

Clicking on the CDC chart also shows 2007 Kamwenge District, Uganda, 4 cases, lead and gold mine.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 5, 2021)

Tiger By the Tail

We can now link the natural reservoir of a filovirus, though differing from ebola and Marburg, to a location not far from COVID-19’s closest relative found in the Mojiang Mine, Yunnan.

6 Ap 2020 Malayan Tiger Bronx Zoo








						Coronavirus: Tiger at Bronx Zoo tests positive for Covid-19
					

The Bronx Zoo in New York says this case of human-to-animal transmission appears to be unique.



					www.bbc.com
				



’....that a person infected the animal and the animal got sick....’

Mengla County, Yunnan, is the likely location of the last Indochinese tiger killed in the wild. Zheng-Li Shi (Wuhan Institute of Virology) was the one who first isolated RaTG13 found in the Mojiang mine, COVID-19’s closest relative. If tests were performed for the presence of ebola, why not test for Marburg as well?

”We’ve been looking, but we haven’t found it.” (virologist Zhang Yongzhen)

RaTG13 / Mojiang Mine








						The Mojiang Mine, RaTG13/CoV4991, and SARS-CoV-2 - Democratic Underground
					






					www.democraticunderground.com
				



’....in our laboratory targeting the RNA-dependent RNA polymerases (RdRp) of ebola virus, Nipah and bat SARS-CoV Rp3, and all of the samples were negative for these viruses.’

China Clamps Down In Hidden Hunt for Coronavirus Origins








						China clamps down in hidden hunt for coronavirus origins
					

MOJIANG, China (AP) — Deep in the lush mountain valleys of southern China lies the entrance to a mine shaft that once harbored bats with the closest known relative of the COVID-19 virus.  The area is of intense scientific interest because it may hold clues to the origins of the coronavirus that...




					apnews.com
				




Mengla County, Yunnan, where the tiger was killed, is south of Tongguan, Mojiang County mine.

We mentioned the Dartmouth study for Niemann-Pick in post #401 of this thread. 

7 Jan 2019  Characterization of a Filovirus (Mengla Virus) from Rousettus Bats in China








						Characterization of a filovirus (Měnglà virus) from Rousettus bats in China - PubMed
					

Filoviruses, especially Ebola virus (EBOV) and Marburg virus (MARV), are notoriously pathogenic and capable of causing severe haemorrhagic fever diseases in humans with high lethality<sup>1,2</sup>. The risk of future outbreaks is exacerbated by the discovery of other bat-borne filoviruses of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....MLAV is capable of using Niemann-Pick C1 as entry receptor....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 5, 2021)

Rousettus aegyptiacus is the proven natural reservoir of Marburg virus, and Zheng-Li Shi (Wuhan Institute of Virology) is one of the authors who characterized Mengla filovirus from Rousettus just as the COVID-19 pandemic was unfolding.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 6, 2021)

Vasculitis and the exclusion zone.  









						Glycocalyx definition, structure, and function
					

New medical science reveals the importance of a transparent micro-thin gel-like lining in your blood vessels that protects the entire circulatory system.




					glycocheck.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 6, 2021)

Periperhal vasculitis badger conpares with hepatitis B virus, which may be the ancestor of HIV-1 and Hiv-2. We’ve already linked the TGEV coronavirus, which can subsist on metal surfaces for as long as 28 days, to the Blumberg Foubndation. Baruch S, Blumberg discovered the Australian antigen of hepatitis B virus. Intriguingly, we searched and found a glycocalyx link to bats and dogs which mentions a secretory mechanism. This will link to what we’ve already post for TRIM5 and the BACE of Alzheimer’s. Keep up the good work, LBT.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 6, 2021)

We searched ‘glycocalyx bat’ and retrieved only one reference:

(2000) Texas Tech








						Organic secretion by striated ducts - PubMed
					

In addition to their role in electrolyte homeostasis, striated ducts in the parotid and submandibular glands of many mammalian species engage in secretion of organic products. This secretion usually is in the form of serous-like granules that lack substructure. Usually, the granules are in the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 6, 2021)

None will be able to denigrate Lord Brown Trout for bringing up the glycocalyx. We mentioned the Dartmouth study for Niemann-Pick in post #401 of this thread. The following study also exonerates Trumpan hydroxychloroquine, due to its changing the pH of the lysosome, and correctly links us with ebola’s involvement with Niemann-Pick:

Altered Lysosomal Glycocalyx / Niemann-Pick








						COVID-19: Time to exonerate the pangolin from the transmission of SARS-CoV-2 to humans - PubMed
					

The emergence of COVID-19 has triggered many works aiming at identifying the animal intermediate potentially involved in the transmission of SARS-CoV-2 to humans. The presence of SARS-CoV-2-related viruses in Malayan pangolins, in silico analysis of the ACE2 receptor polymorphism and sequence...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 6, 2021)

Check this out, badger.  I see a link with the clotting and the endothelial cells.  This is disturbing since finding out that the injection is making it into the bloodstream.









						COVID19 – the spike protein and blood clotting
					

3rd June 2021 When COVID19 came along I was in the midst of writing my latest book on heart disease. What causes it – and what does not. One section I was working on covers the wide range of condit…




					drmalcolmkendrick.org


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

Currently studying reference #8 in the post #435 report: ‘microclots in the lungs as well as preformed amyloid....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

As one chart suggests, earliest Eco Health Alliance was being funded was 2013. When we look to see if there are any D614G connections to ebola vaccine via vesicular stomatitis virus, we come upon a Dec 2013 study from the Mayo Clinic linking LDLR:








						Characteristics of oncolytic vesicular stomatitis virus displaying tumor-targeting ligands - PubMed
					

We sought proof of principle that tumor-targeting ligands can be displayed on the surface of vesicular stomatitis virus (VSV) by engineering its glycoprotein. Here, we successfully rescued VSVs displaying tumor vasculature-targeting ligands. By using a rational approach, we investigated various...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Since the low-density lipoprotein receptor was recently identified as a major receptor for VSV, we investigated the entry of ligand-displaying viruses after masking LDLR....the modified viruses can enter the cell independently of LDLR, whereas entry of unmodified virus is significantly blocked by a specific monoclonal antibody against LDLR.’

The ebola outbreak began on 26 Dec 2013. In Feb 2013, published was a University of California study linking the RGD (arginine-glycine-aspartic acid) motif to VSV:









						Retargeting vesicular stomatitis virus glycoprotein pseudotyped lentiviral vectors with enhanced stability by in situ synthesized polymer shell - PubMed
					

The ability to introduce transgenes with precise specificity to the desired target cells or tissues is key to a more facile application of genetic therapy. Here, we describe a novel method using nanotechnology to generate lentiviral vectors with altered recognition of host cell receptor...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....introducing acrylamide-tailored cyclic arginine-glycine-aspartic acid (cRGD) peptide to the polymer shell....stably integrating retroviral and lentiviral vectors are commonly utilized for gene delivery....pseudotyped VSV....’

In post #394, Uniprot shows the D614G mutation: ‘ 614 D—>G increased pseudotyped VSV particle production ex vivo; increased viral load in hamster upper respiratory tract.’

So when Fauci mentions D614G backwards in his video, he knows it links to ebola vaccine.

Furthermore, different people may have different ACE genotypes:

LDLR / Alzheimer’s ACE Genotypes and Inhibitors








						Pharmacogenetics of Angiotensin-Converting Enzyme Inhibitors in Patients with Alzheimer's Disease Dementia - PubMed
					

ACEis may slow cognitive decline for patients with AD, more remarkably for APOE4- carriers of specific ACE genotypes.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

A Scripps Institute article published in Nature refutes the lab-escape theory of COVID-19 by analysis of seven different coronaviruses. This study from Scripps links the glycocalyx of ebola:

2008 Ebola Glycocalyx








						Structure of the Ebola virus glycoprotein bound to an antibody from a human survivor - PubMed
					

Ebola virus (EBOV) entry requires the surface glycoprotein (GP) to initiate attachment and fusion of viral and host membranes. Here we report the crystal structure of EBOV GP in its trimeric, pre-fusion conformation (GP1+GP2) bound to a neutralizing antibody, KZ52, derived from a human survivor...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The glycocalyx surrounding GP is likely central to immune evasions and may explain why survivors have insignificant neutralizing antibody titres.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

A current report points to the urgency of locating natural reservoirs for outbreak viruses:

May 2021. Ebola Outbreak Congo








						Investigating the Circulation of Ebola Viruses in Bats during the Ebola Virus Disease Outbreaks in the Equateur and North Kivu Provinces of the Democratic Republic of Congo from 2018 - PubMed
					

With 12 of the 31 outbreaks, the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) is highly affected by Ebolavirus disease (EVD). To better understand the role of bats in the ecology of Ebola viruses, we conducted surveys in bats during two recent EVD outbreaks and in two areas with previous outbreaks. Dried...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Our study illustrates the difficulty to document the role of bats as a source of ebola viruses as they might quickly clear the virus. Given the increasing frequency of EVD outbreaks, more studies on the animal reservoir are urgently needed.’


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 7, 2021)

Focusing back on COVID-19, the latest item of interest;


'Rare' genome sequencing almost certainly proves COVID WAS deliberately made in a Chinese lab before it leaked to the world: Another expert study makes bombshell claim​
*COVID-19 has the genome sequencing combination of 'CGG-CGG'*
*Two US experts say that no naturally occurring coronavirus has ever had that combination*
*The 'CGG-CGG' combination is extremely rare, except when it used by scientists doing 'gain-of-function' in laboratories*
*The experts conclude that it is more likely than not that the virus was therefore created in a lab *
*In recent weeks, many of the world's top scientists have pushed to determine whether the virus was leaked from the Wuhan Institute of Virology *
By Andrew Court For Dailymail.com
 Published:  00:05 EDT, 7 June 2021   |  Updated:  14:35 EDT, 7 June 2021  








						Genome sequencing of COVID ''seemingly proves it was made in a lab'
					

In recent weeks, many of the world's top scientists have pushed to determine whether the virus was leaked from the Wuhan Institute of Virology in China.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

A fascist USMB c.u.n.t closed the snake meat thread due to inexperience, and here we have post #440 seemingly getting us back on track after deliriously wandering off topic. Post #440 report mentions MI6’s Dearlove, whom we mentioned in post #416, with the same authors, Dagleish, Sorenson, etc. Today our trajectory focused on such things as LDLR, connecting both ebola vaccine and Alzheimer’s. The report in post #440 For CGG-CGG actually links to neurodegenerative diseases. Duh

2018 Poland: Fragile X-Associated Tremor/Ataxia Syndrome (FXTAS)








						Quantitative Evaluation of Toxic Polyglycine Biosynthesis and Aggregation in Cell Models Expressing Expanded CGG Repeats - PubMed
					

Fragile X-associated tremor/ataxia syndrome (FXTAS) is a late-onset neurodegenerative disorder caused by expanded CGG (CGG<sup>exp</sup>) trinucleotides in the 5'UTR of the <i>FMR1</i> gene encoding fragile X mental retardation protein (FMRP). The patients, with the number of the repeats ranging...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




So how do these sensationalist authors explain the CGG repeats in FXTAS? The authors should be made to cough up the genome sequence of the human their COVID-19 sequence was taken from.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

Elderly males are implicated in CGG repeats along with toxic mRNA. Epstein:

’Fragile X syndrome is an X-linked domain disorder with reduced penetrance whose primary manifestation is moderate-to-severe mental retardation. It is most often caused by the transcriptional silencing of the FMR1 gene due to an expansion of a CGG-repeat found in the 5’ untranslated region (UTR). This allelic class, with greater than 200 CGG-repeats, is referred to as the full mutation. Normal alleles have up to 54 repeats with 30 repeats being most common....common-6-44 repeats....The second phenotype is FXTAS which is an adult-onset neurodegenerative disorder that includes progressive intention tremor, gait abnormalities, a characteristic white matter abnormality observed by MRI, and dementia. In contrast to lack of FMR1 transcription associated with FXS, the premutation-associated diseases are caused by a toxic RNA effect caused by an excessan excess of FMR1 transcription and/or repeat-containing mRNA....Drosophila. The dFXR null mutants cannot be maintained as a stock using routine technique for Drosophila. In fact, the males have a 90% reduction in fecundity that is due to an arrest in late-stage spermatid differentiation....The antagonistic connection between dFXR and (futsch[italics]) is strengthened further by the fact that the phenotype of flies with a gain of function in dFXR is similar to that of flies with a loss-of-function mutation for futsch, and the fact that loss of function mutations in futsch rescue some of the phenotypes associated with dFXR mutations.’
(Epstein CJ, Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis, pp. 1126-31)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

Flapping their arrogant lips about it, they have assisted us in our knowledge of houseflies as (mechanical [italics]) vectors of COVID-19.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 7, 2021)

POSPOTUS JoeXi is a catholic-CIA puppet, and does not have the intelligence to have brought up lab-leak theories. The CIA has told the media to say that it was JoeXi’s earlier intuition, which is supreme media propaganda.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 8, 2021)

Post #437 mentioned VSV and lentiviral vectors, here linking them to magnetofection in an Italian report:

2016 Italy: Magnetofection / Lentiviral-Mediated Transduction








						Magnetofection Enhances Lentiviral-Mediated Transduction of Airway Epithelial Cells through Extracellular and Cellular Barriers - PubMed
					

Gene transfer to airway epithelial cells is hampered by extracellular (mainly mucus) and cellular (tight junctions) barriers. Magnetofection has been used to increase retention time of lentiviral vectors (LV) on the cellular surface. In this study, magnetofection was investigated in airway...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 8, 2021)

The recent trajectory on this thread for Alzheimer’s and LDLR, the major receptor for VSV, now links to resurrection of an Alzheimer’s drug. We especially took notice of it due to calcium homeostasis:

7 Jun 2021 Madison.com published a report from CNN, ‘FDA Approves Aducanumab’ and it was reported in the New York Times on 5 Jun 2021.








						Alzheimer’s Drug Poses a Dilemma for the F.D.A. (Published 2021)
					

If the agency approves it, aducanumab would be the first new Alzheimer’s treatment since 2003. Patients are desperate for new options, but some scientists say there isn’t enough evidence it works.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Dec 2016 Aducanumab Restores Calcium Homeostasis








						Immunotherapy with Aducanumab Restores Calcium Homeostasis in Tg2576 Mice - PubMed
					

Alzheimer's disease (AD) is a progressive neurodegenerative disorder that is currently without a cure. Aducanumab is an anti-amyloid-β antibody being developed for the treatment of AD. Interim analyses of a phase 1b clinical trial have suggested potential beneficial effects on amyloid pathology...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




An excerpt from Future Medicine (2019) homes in on the target of aducanumab:









						Are antibodies directed against amyloid-β (Aβ) oligomers the last call for the Aβ hypothesis of Alzheimer's disease? - PubMed
					

Are antibodies directed against amyloid-β (Aβ) oligomers the last call for the Aβ hypothesis of Alzheimer's disease?




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Aducanumab (BIIB037) is a recombinant human IgG1 antibody in development for treatment of prodromal Alzheimer’s disease. Aducanumab binds to soluble amyloid-beta aggregates and insoluble fibrils with > 10,000-fold selectivity over monomers. Aducanumab emerged from a large screen of B-cell clones obtained from healthy, aged donors who were cognitively normal. It recognizes N-terminal residues 3-7 of the amyloid-beta sequence....It is the first time that a lowering effect on amyloid-beta brain load by an anti-amyloid-beta therapy was coupled with a positive effect on cognition and clinical global status with dose-dependent trends.’

The N-terminal sequence of amyloid-beta is

DAEFRHDSGYEVHHQK

Thus, aducanumab recognizes the sequence EFRHD. Aspartic acid (D) begins the N-terminal sequence and ends the aducanumab sequence of recognition.

We’ve mentioned LDLR in conjunction with VSV, the basis of ebola vaccine. Here it links to Alzheimer’s:

Alzheimer’s Amyloid-Beta / LDLR








						Small Molecule Phenotypic Screen Identifies Novel Regulators of LDLR Expression - PubMed
					

Alzheimer's Disease (AD) is a progressive neurodegenerative disease and the most common cause of dementia. The current treatment options for AD are limited to ameliorating cognitive decline temporarily and not reversing or preventing the progression of dementia. Hence, more effective therapeutic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						LDL Receptor Deficiency Does not Alter Brain Amyloid-β Levels but Causes an Exacerbation of Apoptosis - PubMed
					

Familial hypercholesterolemia (FH) is a genetic disorder caused by dysfunction of low density lipoprotein receptors (LDLr), resulting in elevated plasma cholesterol levels. FH patients frequently exhibit cognitive impairment, a finding recapitulated in LDLr deficient mice (LDLr-/-), an animal...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....LDLR receptor deficiency does not alter brain amyloid-beta levels, but causes an exacerbation of apoptosis.’

We’ve mentioned Fragile X and FXTAS in the thread via Epstein, and here we link these with CGG RNA and apoptosis:

2014  FXTAS Apoptosis / CGG RNA








						Induced expression of expanded CGG RNA causes mitochondrial dysfunction in vivo - PubMed
					

Fragile X-associated tremor/ataxia syndrome (FXTAS) is a late-onset neurodegenerative disorder affecting carriers of premutation forms of the FMR1 gene, resulting in a progressive development of tremor, ataxia and neuropsychological problems. The disease is caused by an expanded CGG repeat in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2005  Apoptosis CGG-Repeat RNA








						Induction of inclusion formation and disruption of lamin A/C structure by premutation CGG-repeat RNA in human cultured neural cells - PubMed
					

Fragile X-associated tremor/ataxia syndrome (FXTAS) is a neurodegenerative disorder that affects some adult carriers of pre-mutation alleles (55-200 CGG repeats) of the fragile X mental retardation 1 (FMR1) gene. FXTAS is thought to be caused by a toxic 'gain-of-function' of the expanded...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 9, 2021)

The CGG claim at post #440 does not show the graphics they are referring to, though they do mention furin. The claim should accompany the amino acid sequences, so that comparison and analysis can be done, especially (neighboring amino acids [italics])

We mentioned furin on the snake meat thread, post #543 one day after the following article was published, refuting pangolins due precisely to furin:

27 Feb 2020 Evolutionary History Potential Intermediate Animal Host, and Cross-Species Analysis of SARS-CoV-2





						Error - Cookies Turned Off
					






					onlinelibrary.wiley.com
				



’....Interestingly, the coronavirus carried by pangolins did not have the RRAR motif (furin cleavage). Therefore, we conclude that the human SARS-CoV-2 virus, which is responsible for the recent outbreak of COVID-19, did not come directly from pangolins.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 9, 2021)

While still searching for the env retroviral integration excerpt for coronaviruses, this following report has been withdrawn:



			https://carterheavyindustries.files.wordpress.com/2021/02/uncanny-similarity-of-novel-inserts-in-the-2019-ncov-spike-protein-to-hiv-1-gp120-and-gag.pdf
		

’....the insert 1 (6 amino acid residues) and insert 2 (6 amino acid residues) in the spike glycoprotein of the 2019-nCoV are 100% identical to the residues mapped to HIV-1 gp120....it is quite unlikely for a virus to have acquired such unique insertions naturally in a short duration of time....this structural change might have also increased the range of host cells that 2019-nCoV can infect.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 9, 2021)

It was the Compton Lab that destroyed its rinderpest stock:









						Largest world stock of animal-killing virus destroyed by UK lab
					

Scientists destroy final UK laboratory samples of rinderpest, a highly contagious cattle disease.



					www.bbc.com
				



’....Researchers have been reluctant to destroy lab samples of deadly viruses in case they are needed to create a vaccine should the disease re-emerge. But a digital record of the virus’s genetic code means that this is no longer an issue....declared to have been eradicated in the wild in 2011.’

Compton lab is Pirbright Institute for Bill and Melinda Gates, mentioned on various USMB threads, snake meat thread on 28 Jan 2020. Here, another retroviral fact for the files:

Compton Lab, 2001: Use of Defective RNAs Containing Reporter Genes to Investigate Targeted Recombination for Avian Infectious Bronchitis Virus
‘Relative hygromycin B resistance has been used to discriminate between BCoV field isolates (Kapil, et al, 1999), but we believe that Hyg-containing recombinant IBV would have an advantage over IBV that would emerge since similar systems have been successfully used to select recombinant retroviruses (Zhang & Sapp, 1999, U. Of Kentucky, Lexington ‘Recombination between Two Identical Sequences within the Same Retroviral RNA Molecule’).’
(The Nidoviruses: Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses)
’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 9, 2021)

Mention was made of TRIM5 in posts # 407, 408 & 432, now linking it to retroviral element integration, VSV and Drosophila gypsy, noting how vsv acts in this abstract:

HIV-1 Challenge / TRIM5alpha / Cytokine Production / VSV








						SERINC5 Can Enhance Proinflammatory Cytokine Production by Primary Human Myeloid Cells in Response to Challenge with HIV-1 Particles - PubMed
					

HIV-1 has to overcome physical barriers posed by host cell restriction factors (RFs) for efficient replication. Some RFs, including Trim5α and tetherin, trigger antiviral signaling in addition to directly impairing HIV replication. SERINC5 (S5) is an RF that is incorporated into HIV-1 particles...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ap 2021  Seattle, Wa., Stony Brook, New York: Drosophila Gypsy / Env








						Intercellular viral spread and intracellular transposition of Drosophila gypsy - PubMed
					

It has become increasingly clear that retrotransposons (RTEs) are more widely expressed in somatic tissues than previously appreciated. RTE expression has been implicated in a myriad of biological processes ranging from normal development and aging, to age related diseases such as cancer and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




A recent report from a key laboratory in Wuhan:

May 2021 Hubei Key Laboratory, Wuhan:  Simeprevir  / COVID-19 Salt Bridges








						Antiviral drug design based on the opening mechanism of spike glycoprotein in SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

The novel severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) enters the host cell after the receptor binding domain (RBD) of the virus spike (S) glycoprotein binds to the human angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (hACE2). This binding requires the RBD to undergo a conformational change...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....A key pair of salt bridges formed by the side chains of K537 and E619....promotes opening of the RBD. Simeprevir, imatinib and naldemedine....mutating K537Q and E619D decreased their side chain lengths and eliminated this pari of salt bridges.’

Note that the D614G mutation is in proximity, and compare mutations E484Q in the Indian and P.2 Brazil-Japan variants (P.1 Brazil-Japan is E484K).


----------



## badger2 (Jun 10, 2021)

We can tentatively show a connection to a virus from Ugandan bats for comparison to hydroxychloroquine due to its mechanism of replication. We will then link it to the Nidovirus genome.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

A hydroxychloroquine focus will be on Cyclops, which we will link to Ft. Detrick:

Cyclops Roundleaf Bat








						Cyclops roundleaf bat - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

As the reader may study the anatomy of the Doryrhina cyclops muzzle, note that Ft. Detrick indeed has studied Bungarus multicinctus, a suspected intermediate host of SARS-CoV-2, though has not produced any reports on the subspecies, B. m. wanghaotingi, which habitat would include the range of Mengla virus-harboring Rousettus, mentioned earlier in the thread. The differences that establish wanghaotingi as a subspecies link to anatomical differences in what we will call the “muzzle region.” Genetically, there is no apparent published genome for B. m. wanghaotingi.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

From the University of Wisconsin, Madison, studies revealed Doryrhina’s link to German measles:

7 Oct 2020  Newly Discovered Viruses Suggest ‘German Measles’ Jumped from Animals to Humans
’....Goldberg and his former graduate student, Andrew Bennett, discovered one of the new viruses in apparently healthy cyclops leaf-nosed-bats, netted at night in Kibale National Park in Uganda. They named it ruhugu virus, after the Ruteete region of Uganda and the local word for bat. The architecture of ruhugu’s genome is identical to that of the rubella virus, and 56% of the amino acids in its eight proteins matched those of rubella. The protein that interacts with the host’s immune cells was almost identical in both viruses. Goldberg notes, “Now we know that every disease in the letters of the MMR vaccine has a zoonotic origin.” ‘


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

To the study that follows, a list of contributing authors: 

1. Department of Pathobiological Sciences, University of Wisconsin-Madison

2. Department of Microbiology and Immunology, Uniformed Services University of the Health Sciences, Bethesda, Md.

3. Leidos, Reston, Va.

4. Genomics and Bioinformatics Department, Biological Defense Research Directorate, Naval Medical Research Center, Ft. Detrick, Frederick, Md.

5. Institute of Diagnostic Virology, Freidrich-Loeffler-Institut, Griefswald-Insel Riems, Germany

6. State Office for Agriculture, Food Safety and Fisheries, Rostock, Germany

7. Department of Experimental Animal Facilities and Biorisk Management, Friedrich-Loeffler-Institut, Griefswald-Insel Riems, Germany

8. Institute of Novel and Emerging Infectious Diseases, Friedrich-Loeffler-Institut, Greifswald-Insel Riems, Germany

9. German Center for Infection Research (DZIF), Hamburg-Luebeck-Borstel-Insel Riems, Griefswald-Insel Riems, Germany

10. Integrated Research Facility at Ft. Detrick, National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, National Institute of Health, Ft. Detrick, Frederick, Md.

11. Global Health Institute, University of Wisconsin - Madison

Oct 2020  Relatives of Rubella Virus in Diverse Mammals








						Relatives of rubella virus in diverse mammals - PubMed
					

Since 1814, when rubella was first described, the origins of the disease and its causative agent, rubella virus (Matonaviridae: Rubivirus), have remained unclear<sup>1</sup>. Here we describe ruhugu virus and rustrela virus in Africa and Europe, respectively, which are, to our knowledge, the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

The article of post #456 states....’first trimester of pregnancy....severe congenital birth defects....causes fetal pathology after transplacental transmission.....cyclops leaf-nosed bats host Plasmodium cyclopsi, an apicocomplexan “bat malaria” parasite....Bennett’s Tree Kangaroo, Dendrolagus bennettianus De Vis, 1886.’

It was at the University of New Mexico, circa 2006, that we sat in on a dissertation defense by a young lady whose thesis was on the placental transmission of Sin Nombre virus. Intrigued, badger mentioned Wakaleo vanderleuri, apparently a (double-uterine [italics]), saber-toothed marsupial lion (thylacoleonid) found at the Etadunna Formation, Australia.

Another Wakaleo species was found at the Miocene Alcoota fossil beds, near Alice Springs:

2015  Miocene Alcoota Wakaleo








						New craniodental remains of Wakaleo alcootaensis (Diprotodontia: Thylacoleonidae) a carnivorous marsupial from the late Miocene Alcoota Local Fauna of the Northern Territory, Australia - PubMed
					

New jaws and teeth referable to the rare thylacoleonid marsupial Wakaleo alcootaensis are figured and described. The species is the geologically youngest known member of the genus and is only known from the late Miocene Alcoota Local Fauna of the Northern Territory, Australia. A revised...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Thus, Kangaroo Well fossil beds should link Plasmodium infection in Australian placental-marsupial species:

Bullock Creek, Northern Territory




__





						Bullock Creek (Northern Territory) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Next, we link Rubiviruses (Rubella) to coronaviruses via the pharmacokinetics of hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

Before linking hcq to rubiviruses, here are shown some geographic links between Homo sapiens and Wakaleo near Etadunna

Etadunna Station




__





						Mungerannie Hotel - History Etadunna Station
					





					www.mungeranniehotel.com.au
				



’....During 1879, a Post Office was opened at Kopperamanna and John Neaylon called in delivering the mail and supplies on his way from Marree to Birdsville.’

The Marree Man: Who Put This 2-Mile Long Drawing in the Australian Desert?


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

First linking rubiviruses to coronaviruses:

’5. Arterivirus EAV is a ‘Mini’ Coronavirus: The Birth of the Nidovirales
Shortly after finishing analysis of BEV, the group led by Eric Snijder described the genome organization of arterivirus EAV. At that time, this virus, together with alphaviruses and rubiviruses was considered to be part of the togavirus family. Although EAV was shown to have distinct virion morphology and a genome size approximately twice as small as that of an average coronavirus genome, it proved to share numerous features with coronaviruses.’
(Gorbalenya, Big Nidovirus Genome, The Nidoviruses: Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses)

Rubella linking Australia:









						Rubella - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....The virus has teratogenic properties and is capable of crossing the placenta  and infecting the fetus where it stops cells from developing or destroys them....In 1940, there was a widespread epidemic of rubella in Australia. Subsequently, ophthalmologist Norman McAllister Gregg found 78 cases of congenital cataracts in infants and 68 of them were born to mothers who had caught rubella early in pregnancy. Gregg published an account, Congenital Cataracts Following German Measles in the Mother, in 1941....and notcied that, the earlier the mother was infected, the worse the damage was.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

Chloroquine’s traditional use in malaria compares with the timing in rubella infection during early pregnancy, recalling the ‘bat malaria’ of cyclops (above), a time-window is revealed in this important Italian study:

1996 Instituto Pasteur, Rome / Chloroquine Treatment of Rubella








						Pathway of rubella virus infectious entry into Vero cells - PubMed
					

The mechanism and the kinetics of rubella virus (RV) penetration into Vero cells were studied. By using pronase or acid treatment to inactivate virus which had adsorbed to cell membrane but had not been internalized, it was found that a period of 7 h was required in order for all of the adsorbed...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....These drugs were exerting their inhibitory activity at penetration....If treatment was performed for at least 9 hours after infection.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 11, 2021)

If interested, readers can keyword search ‘furin’ at USMB for all of the entries, which we now link to breast cancer and hydroxychloroquine:

May 2021  Russia-China: Furin Re-Education of Macrophages / Breast Cancer Hydroxychloroquine / Nanogold








						Furin-instructed aggregated gold nanoparticles for re-educating tumor associated macrophages and overcoming breast cancer chemoresistance - PubMed
					

Insufficient drug accumulation and chemoresistance remain two major challenges in cancer chemotherapy. Herein, we designed a furin-responsive aggregated nanoplatform loaded with doxorubicin (DOX) and hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) (AuNPs-D&H-R&C) to combine chemotherapy, autophagy inhibition and m …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....In-vitro studies demonstrated the superiority of furin-triggered aggregated gold nanoparticles delivery system....co-delivery of DOX and HCQ showed much improved chemotherapeutic efficiency to chemoresistant MFC-7/ADR breast tumor.’

In passing, it is possible that a rubella-like virus once raged amongst the thylacoleonids of Australia. If nature were experimenting with double-uterine animals, it would have been extremely difficult for the mother Wakaleo to find food with cataracts, let alone her young escaping from predators.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 12, 2021)

So, we’ll hold onto the rubella-coronavirus links as we find them.

Listing the collaboration of the Report that follows....

Jul 2020 France. Transplacental Transmission of SARS-CoV-2

1. Division of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Antoine Beclere Hospital, Paris Saclay University Hospital, Clamart, France

2. Division of Virology, Paul Brousse Hospital, Paris Saclay University Hospitals, Villejuif, France

3. Division of Pathology, Becetre Hospital, Le Kremlin-Bicetre, France

4. Pathophysiology and Therapeutic Innovation Unit-INSERM U999, Paris, France

’....thrombocytopenia (54 x 10(9)/L), lymphopenia (0.54 x 10(9)L), prolonged APPT (60 s), transaminitis (AST 81 IU/L; ALT 41 IU/L), elevated c-reactive protein (37 mg/L) and ferritin (43 mcg/L) were observed upon admission.
....
Three days after admission a category III-fetal heart rate tracing was observed and therefore category II-cesarean section (i.e., fetal compromise; not immediately life-threatening) was performed....blood and non-bronchoscopic bronchoaveolar lavage fluid were collected for RT-PCR and both were positive for the E and S genes of SARS-CoV-2....On the third day of life, the neonate suddenly presented with irritability, poor feeding, axial hypertonia and opisthonos: cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) was negative for SARS-CoV-2.
....
The neonate presented with neurological manifestations similar to those in adult COVID-19 patients.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 12, 2021)

The article continues:

’Fig. 1 Tachycardia absent baseline variability, absence of accelerations with recurrent prolonged and late decelerations. These findings are highly suggestive of a pathological category III-fetal heart rate tracing, which is strongly associated with adverse neonatal outcome. This cardiogram was recorded 26 minutes before the cesarean section.
....
A classification for the case definition of SARS-CoV-2 infection in pregnant women, fetuses and neonates has recently been released and we suggest to follow it to characterize cases of potential perinatal SARS-CoV-2 transmission. According to this classification system, a neonatal congenital infection is considered proven if the virus is detected inn amniotic fluid collected prior to the rupture of membranes or in blood drawn early in life, so our case fully qualifies as congenitally-transmitted SARS-CoV-2, while the aforementioned cases would be classified as only possible or even unlikely.’








						Transplacental transmission of SARS-CoV-2 infection - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 outbreak is the first pandemic of the century. SARS-CoV-2 infection is transmitted through droplets; other transmission routes are hypothesized but not confirmed. So far, it is unclear whether and how SARS-CoV-2 can be transmitted from the mother to the fetus. We demonstrate the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 12, 2021)

A report from University of New Mexico in 1999 stated no evidence of transplacental hantavirus transmission:

1999








						Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome in pregnancy - PubMed
					

This comprehensive case review of hantavirus pulmonary syndrome (HPS) during pregnancy in 5 women characterizes the effect of Sin Nombre virus infection on maternal and fetal outcomes. Histopathologic, serological, and clinical information were evaluated for evidence of vertical transmission...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....No evidence of vertical transmission of Sin Nombre virus was found.’

This 2006 Korean report cites the New Mexican report, but adds a case:








						Hemorrhagic fever with renal syndrome complicated with pregnancy: a case report - PubMed
					

Hantaviruses cause two forms of human disease: hemorrhagic fever with renal syndrome (HFRS) and hantavirus pulmonary syndrome. Hantavirus infection can occur in pregnant women and it can have an influence on the maternal and fetal outcomes, although this is a rare finding even in endemic areas...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....In Korea, only 8 cases of HFRS (hemorrhagic fever with renal syndrome) complicating pregnancy (including the present one) have been reported. Gestational age at time of diagnosis ranged from 15-29 weeks, and none of the reported patients showed evidence of abnormal fetal development, distress or pregnancy complication before presentation. Of these 8 cases, the pregnancies did not achieve full-term in three, and it’s interesting that they were all in the early third trimester of pregnancy when they contracted the disease. These three resulted in intrauterine death, preterm delivery but fetal death after birth, and preterm cesarean section, respectively. Among these cases, only one case of transplacental transmission of Hantaan virus was confirmed, both serologically and pathologically. In the other cases, including our case, the presence of transplacental Hantaan remains unknown because the appropriate fetal laboratory tests were not performed.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 12, 2021)

In comparison to C-19, the hantavirus trajectory is attractive for multiple reasons, not least of which is the geography of the epidemiology when connecting the dots to the symptoms. In that way, an image builds, of the expression of the SARS-CoV-2 mutations that comprise the variants. Future studies will likely further scrutinize such examples as the number of humans in California infected with the California variants B.1.427 & B.1.429 (the latter, more complexity), while linking them to the statistics for those Californians who died after receiving the vaccine. In this way, underlying conditions will link to the genes (and the amino acids [italics]) the virus uses to escape immune surveillance.

For the intriguing placental aspects of hantavirus, we note that it as a Michigan female, though the gender is not mentioned in Nevada:

7 Jun 2021 Michigan: Sin Nombre Hantavirus / Female / Washtenaw County
https://www.michigan.gov/mdhhs/0,5885,7-339–56125—-,00.html


Though the Nevada case mentions no gender.

8 Jun 2021  Reno Gazette








						Rare hantavirus case reported in Nevada's Douglas County
					

A rare case of Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome was reported Tuesday in Douglas County by Carson City Health and Human Services.



					eu.rgj.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 12, 2021)

The Michigan URL was the weirdist seen in a while. No human should try to transcribe it. Are they (all[italics]) stoned on gonad-effeminizing cannabis over there?


----------



## badger2 (Jun 13, 2021)

There’s practically no speculation extant on the actual amino acid significance of C-19 mutations. We will list these from the “Delta variant.”

New York Times 13 Jun 2021 In China’s Latest Outbreak, Doctors Say the Infected Get Sicker, Faster








						In China's Latest Outbreak, Doctors Say the Infected Get Sicker, Faster
					

As the delta variant of the coronavirus spreads in southeastern China, doctors say they are finding that the symptoms are different and more dangerous than those they saw when the initial version of the virus started spreading in late 2019 in the central city of Wuhan. Patients are becoming...




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....the dominant variant in Britain....and may infect some people who have received only one of the two doses of COVID-19 vacccine.’

By one estimation, these deletions seem to be acting like an inherited human gene disorder:

Delta Variant Mutations

T19R
G142D
156del
157del
R158G
L452R (both California variants have this mutation)
T478K
D614G (is Fauci’s “mistake”in his video, and links to ebola vaccine)
P681R
D950N


----------



## Mindful (Jun 14, 2021)

‘Australia has convinced the rest of the world’ about the need to ‘hold China to account’
					

Sky News host Paul Murray has assessed aspects of this year's G7 Summit, saying Australia has now "convinced the rest of the world" about the need to hold China to account over the coronavirus.   "This is really big stuff," Mr Murray said.    "The G7, which is made up of all of those modern...




					www.skynews.com.au


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

#468: Yes, Australia is tomorrow today, and previously they warned about it:

27 Jul 2020 Identify Host Animal Carrying COVID-19 or Risk Future Outbreaks, Says Top Scientist








						'Identify host animal with COVID-19 or risk future outbreaks'
					

Australian Museum chief scientist says a co-ordinated research effort is required to prevent plagues sweeping the globe.




					smh.com.au
				




There are two populations of COVID-19. One of them is evolving in Nature.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

So at timepoint 3:47 in this suspiciously dramatized video, the reader meets Zheng-Li Shi, the scientist who studied COVID-19’s closest relative from the Mojiang mine, RaTG13:


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Associated with the Australian Museum (post # 469) is another Australian museum, and may hold the skull of Wakaleo mentioned in post # 457 of this thread, further following the Felidae trajectory via the COVID-19-infected Bronx Tiger previously mentioned (post # 429):

New South Wales: Australian Fossil and Mineral Museum








						Australian Fossil and Mineral Museum - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wakaleo was a thylacoleonid. Note the markings of a thylacoleonid. It is suggested is that they were once infected by rubivirus-like viruses and coronaviruses:

Thylacoleonidae








						Thylacoleonidae - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

In post #378 of this thread (27 May 2021), calcium signaling caught the eye for Kawasaki disease, and this was due to recalling some time ago, a certain Wisconsin female who always seemed to be walking with a purpose. First intuition was that the purpose had something to do with calcium metabolism. Over a year later, that suspicion was reinforced today when investigating the Thylacoleonid trajectory. Thylacoleonids may have been predatory for wombats, and as well, may be distantly related. The transfer of viruses can happen in this way, and there is genetic evidence for a human-wombat link to calcium metabolism and the genes of both, as will be shown.

Concerning the uniqueness of the deletions in the Delta variant of COVID-19, we stated in post #467: ‘By one estimation, these deletions seem to be acting like an inherited human gene disorder.’









						Wombat - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




We note that the Chinese were molesting wombats in Australia, and Australians used to call wombats ‘badgers.’

Aug 2019 Greens Condemn Chinese High Rollers Being Offered Wombat Hunts








						Greens condemn Chinese high-rollers being offered wombat hunts
					

Sarah Hanson-Young asks Coalition to clamp down on ‘this hideous and obscene behaviour’ on Crown casino junkets




					www.theguardian.com
				




We recall the Bronx tiger infected with C-19, and it is the concept of confinement and sedentation that affects calcium metabolism and links tiger-wombat in captivity. The markings of Thylacoleonid may be a sign linking internal genetics in the Felidae (Cats).

2014: Tel Aviv University / Vombatus Congenital Hyperostotic Bone Disease








						Hyperostotic bone disease in a wombat (Vombatus ursinus) - PubMed
					

Little is known about wombat diseases in general, and about their congenital diseases in particular. In the current study, the skeleton of a common wombat (Vombatus ursinus) that exhibited generalized hyperostosis is analyzed, and possible diagnoses are reviewed. Macromorphological analyses...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Possible causes for the lesions, including sclerosing bone dysplasia, acquired syndromes causing hyperostosis, and metabolic diseases typical of animals in captivity, are discussed.’

We believe that the Wisconsin female was walking for the exercise that opposes the tendency linked to the captivity-induced hyperostotic symptom, just as in Australian ‘badgers’ or even captive tigers.

Further investigating the calcium metabolism trajectory, a linking deletion in a gene was found, as well as a link to BDNF in addition to COVID-19 vaccines that use an adenovirus vector:

Aug 2006 Japan: ‘Adenovirus Vector Carrying BDNF Gene Prevents Loss of Mouse (twy/twy) Anterior Horn Neurons’








						Targeted retrograde transfection of adenovirus vector carrying brain-derived neurotrophic factor gene prevents loss of mouse (twy/twy) anterior horn neurons in vivo sustaining mechanical compression - PubMed
					

Targeted AdV-BDNF-gene delivery significantly increased Nissl-stained anterior horn neurons and enhanced cholinergic enzyme activities in the twy. Our results suggest that targeted retrograde AdV-BDNF-gene in vivo delivery may enhance neuronal survival even under chronic mechanical compression.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....mechanical compression in cervical spinal cord of the hyperostotic mouse (twy/twy).’

Jul 2009 University of Connecticut: Mouse Model for Craniometaphyseal Dysplasia / ANKH Gene / Phe377del








						Introduction of a Phe377del mutation in ANK creates a mouse model for craniometaphyseal dysplasia - PubMed
					

Craniometaphyseal dysplasia (CMD) is a monogenic human disorder characterized by thickening of craniofacial bones and flaring metaphyses of long bones. Mutations for autosomal dominant CMD have been identified in the progressive ankylosis gene ANKH. Previous studies of Ank loss-of-function...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....many typical features of CMD including hyperostosis....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Again from Israel, it was a BDNF restoration report in the snake meat thread, 20 Aug 2020, posts #933-4:




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We'll link Trump's oleandrin to turtle soup at Wuhan. We're still not buying that there existed a lab strain of COVID-19.  Oleandrin https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28082799 '....Oleandrin inhibits activity of nuclear factor kappa-light-chain-enhancer of activated B chain (NF-kappaB).'...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Next, there is the question of which amino acids are involved in the deletions of the Delta variant at positions 156 & 157.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

We are grateful to the pretty Wisconsin female who linked us to calcium metabolism in wombats (Australian badgers). They suffer from mange, and that investigative trajectory, as will be shown, links to masked palm civets. We are closing in on the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV-2.

Jun 2016  Sarcoptic Mange in Australian Wildlife








						The emergence of sarcoptic mange in Australian wildlife: an unresolved debate - PubMed
					

Due to its suspected increase in host range and subsequent global diversification, Sarcoptes scabiei has important implications at a global scale for wildlife conservation and animal and human health. The introduction of this pathogen into new locations and hosts has been shown to produce high...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




With mange and its treatment, we can now confidently link ivermectin’s origin in Japan from soil Streptomyces, to moxidectin (trade name cydectin) in Australia from soil Streptomyces, isolated by an American Cyanamid Company agronomist in the late 1980s:

2021  Vombatus Cydectin Mange Treatment








						The use of Cydectin® by wildlife carers to treat sarcoptic mange in free-ranging bare-nosed wombats (Vombatus ursinus) - PubMed
					

Wombats suffer from sarcoptic mange, a mite infection that ultimately leads to their death from secondary infections. In 2017, wildlife carers were granted legal approval to treat bare-nosed wombats (Vombatus ursinus) for sarcoptic mange in the field using 4 mL of topical Cydectin® per adult...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2015  Masked Palm Civet / Demodex Treatment with Selamectin, Pfizer, Ltd.








						MITE INFECTION IN A MASKED PALM CIVET (PAGUMA LARVATA) TREATED BY SELAMECTIN (STRONGHOLD®, PFIZER LTD.) - PubMed
					

The masked palm civet (Paguma larvata) is a small Asian mammal (order Carnivora, family Viverridae) uncommon in Italy. Limited information is available about management and sanitary maintenance in captivity. A 4-mo-old masked palm civet presented with pruritus, itch, scratching, and disorexia...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....On histopathology, parasitic dermatitis was observed with the presence of Sarcoptidae mite and Demodex spp.....a notedric mange was thought to be the main problem.’

Next, we link Demodex to a Prefecture not far from ivermectin’s origin in Shizuoka Prefecture:

Feb 2018  Demodex / Saitama Prefecture, Japan








						A New Stubby Species of Demodectic Mite (Acari: Demodicidae) From the Domestic Dog (Canidae) - PubMed
					

A new species of Demodex was detected in the earwax of a dog with otitis externa in Saitama Prefecture, Japan, in July 2010. The opisthosoma length of the mite was slightly shorter than 1/2 of its body length, which was different from the other species in domestic dogs, D. canis and D. injai...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Among known species, the mite was similar to D. equi and D. acutipes.’

Immune system compromise in elderly COVID-19 patients compares with integrated retroviral elements into the coronavirus genome, which now links Demodex twice more:

2002  France HIV-1 / Demodex / Ivermectin Response








						Ivermectin-responsive Demodex infestation during human immunodeficiency virus infection. A case report and literature review - PubMed
					

We report the case of a 56-year-old HIV-seropositive man who presented a facial Demodex infection developed 2 months after initiation of highly active antiretroviral therapy. The Demodex infection was confirmed by scrapings and histopathologic examination and by the dramatic response to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Feline Immunodeficiency Virus / Demodex








						Morphological variability of Demodex cati in a feline immunodeficiency virus-positive cat - PubMed
					

CASE DESCRIPTION A 17-year-old FIV-positive cat was evaluated because of weight loss during the preceding few months. The cat had a weight loss of 0.5 kg (1.1 lb) during the last month. Because of its FIV-positive status, the cat was confined indoors. CLINICAL FINDINGS A large nonpruritic area...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....a very morphologically heterogeneous population of Demodex mites....’

A Persian cat from India had both Sarcoptes and Demodex:

Persian Cat / India








						An unusual case of Cheyletiellosis in a Persian cat and its therapeutic management - PubMed
					

A male Persian cat was presented with a history of alopecia at the dorsal tail region, with mild pruritus, flaking of skin and the owner's complaint of pruritus on herself and her family members. All the vital signs of the cat were found within the normal reference range. Skin scraping and hair...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....A treatment protocol was initiated that included ivermectin and a bath with shampoo containing selenium sulphide.’

May 2021  SARS-CoV-2 / Demodex / Pyemotes








						Chitin-lipid interactions and the potential relationship between Demodex and SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

Already from the early days of the COVID-19 pandemic, regulatory agencies have attempted to ascertain the possible routes of SARS-CoV-2 viral transmission. It is hypothesized that the lipid bilayer that surrounds the SARS-CoV-2 improves its ability to remain stable on sebum-rich skin and serves...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

There is a snapshot and a map showing the location of the mine from which COVID-19’s closest relative came, RaTG13:

23 Jan 2021. WHO Focuses on ‘Mine of Death’ for Origin of COVID-19








						WHO focuses on ‘mine of death’ for origin of COVID-19
					

TONGGUAN, China — Located a little more than 100 kilometers north of Pu’er in China’s Yunnan Province, known for the production of high-grade tea leaves, the mountain town of Tongguan has drawn attention from World Health Organization experts among others, as they suspect it might hold clues to...




					www.nationthailand.com
				




To the south of Yunnan lies Mengla County, source of the Mengla filovirus, taken from a Rousettus bat, also studied at Wuhan Institute of Virology. Focusing on bat ectoparasites, one of them links not only to the Rousettus species aegyptiacus that is the reservoir of Marburg filovirus, but also the same species of ectoparasite is found in Malaysia, bringing the investigation closer to Mengla County, Yunnan:

Rousettus aegyptiacus (Geoffroy, 1810) / Meristaspis lateralis (Kolenati, 1856)








						Rediscovery of Meristaspis lateralis (Kolenati) (Acari: Mesostigmata: Spinturnicidae) parasitizing the Egyptian fruit bat, Rousettus aegyptiacus (Geoffroy) (Mammalia: Chiroptera), with a key to mites of bats in Egypt - PubMed
					

Faunistic information about bat mites in Egypt is scarce. Collection records of parasitic mites, Meristaspis lateralis (Kolenati, 1856) (Mesostigmata: Spinturnicidae), are reported from the Egyptian fruit bat, Rousettus aegyptiacus (Geoffroy, 1810) (Mammalia: Chiroptera) in Assiut Governorate...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Assiut Governorate, Egypt.’

The same Meristaspis then links to a (Rhinolophid host [italics]) in Malaysia, linking the ‘Mine of Death’ to Rhinolophus affinis for RaTG13:

Malaysia: Meristaspis lateralis / M. macroglossi / Paraperiglischrus rhinolophinus








						A survey of acarine ectoparasites of bats (Chiroptera) in Malaysia - PubMed
					

A comprehensive 8-yr survey of acarine ectoparasites (ticks and mites) of bats was carried out in 18 localities from 2002 to 2009. Most of the surveys were conducted during 14 national biodiversity scientific expeditions throughout Malaysia. The objective was to identify acarines of known public...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 14, 2021)

This Madison, Wisconsin, facility, which we have visited, is pretty damn good. They tested for the ability of Eptesicus bats to vector COVID-19, as we reported in post #217 of this thread, though it’s the ectoparasite, not the bat, that we’re interested in:





__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Biological politics of statins link to Bolsonaro’s declaration of having antibodies against COVID-19. It is unknown whether statins assist, as in vaccines, in producing antibodies to C-19. However, other antibodies come into view as linking to why some people cannot tolerate cholesterol-lowering...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




We’ve already mentioned Demodex.

Jun 2007 Colorado: Demodex








						Ectoparasites in an urban population of big brown bats (Eptesicus fuscus) in Colorado - PubMed
					

Ectoparasites of an urban population of big brown bats (Eptesicus fuscus) in Fort Collins, Colorado, were investigated during summers 2002, 2003, and 2004. Eleven species of ectoparasites were found (the macronyssid mite Steatonyssus occidentalis, the wing mite Spinturnix bakeri, the myobiid...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Now it gets really interesting, from a Canadian report:

Mar 2020 Canada: Spinturnix americanus / Lyme Disease / Eptesicus








						Seroprevalence in Bats and Detection of Borrelia burgdorferi in Bat Ectoparasites - PubMed
					

The role of bats in the enzootic cycle of Lyme disease and relapsing fever-causing bacteria is a matter of speculation. In Canada, <i>Borrelia burgdorferi</i> sensu stricto (ss) is the genospecies that is responsible for most cases of Lyme disease in humans. In this study, we determined if big...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Note the first Arab POTUS, Obama, living at almost the epicenter of Lyme disease, on Martha’s Vineyard.

This would be months before the ebola outbreak in Guinea, which occurred Dec, 2013:

Mar 2013 Eptesicus / Demodex / Eastern Tennessee








						Preputial Demodex species in big brown bats (Eptesicus fuscus) in eastern Tennessee - PubMed
					

The presence of preputial Demodex species in four captive, wild-caught big brown bats (Eptesicus fuscus) in eastern Tennessee, USA, examined between 2008 and 2010 is reported. In three of four cases, there was associated folliculitis, dermatitis, or preputial adenitis. There were no clinical...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Central Pennsylvania / Spinturnix americanus








						Ectoparasite associations of bats from central Pennsylvania - PubMed
					

Between April and October 1997, 689 bats representing seven species were captured at Pennsylvania's Canoe Creek State Park. Each bat was sampled for ectoparasitic arthropods, and four species were collected from 13.2% of the host individuals. Ectoparasites include the bat flea Myodopsylla...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....capture near Bat Church....’

A most delicious report links the closest known relative of SARS-CoV-2:

First Record of Eyndhovenia (Mesostigmata: Gamasina: Spinturnicidae) from Vietnam








						First record of Eyndhovenia (Mesostigmata: Gamasina: Spinturnicidae) from Vietnam - PubMed
					

Eyndhovenia is one of the twelve genera of Spinturnicidae which are highly specialised parasites of bats. Previously known hosts of this genus comprised 17 species of Old World bats: Eptesicus serotinus, Hipposideros larvatus, Miniopterus schreibersi, Myotis blythi, M. emarginatus, Pipistrellus...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Between 2018 and 2020, we conducted a series of bat surveys and recorded this genus from intermediate horseshoe bat, Rhinolophus affinis, in Vietnam.’

Rhinolophus affinis is the host to COVID-19’s closest relative, RaTG13, from the Mojiang Copper Mine, Yunnan.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thus there is at least one named ectoparasite, Eyndhovenia, of the bat species that harbored SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13.

13 Jun 2021 New Details on COVID Origins and Wuhan Lab


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

In the video above at timepoint 1:17, Bossert mentions the lack of the civet cat for this SARS outbreak, though the Australian Wakaleo trajectory produced ectoparasite links between civet cats and domestic cats. It is in the video that they briefly mention, that we see and hear Zheng-li Shi (or Shi Zheng-li): “We heard the rumors that claimed our laboratory would have some project blah blah with army blah blah these kinds of rumors....but this is not correct.”

We will shortly begin to compile the military links we have already posted in the now closed snake meat thread, though it was Hua Chunying who accused Ft. Detrick of COVID-19’s origins on 20 Jan 2021, in post #241 of this thread:

Hua Chunying 




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Dalia asked, “What do you mean?” You said above: “Silence Radio.” Yes, world media has been silent on the question of origins as the virus raged, though today we finally see the Chinese get more involved on the question, not only since the WHO has arrived in China to find out what the Chinese...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

We’ll focus on a post from the snake meat thread, 19 Feb 2020, to link Eco Health Alliance (New York) to Chinese military facilities, including the Rousettus Marburg virus link, to show that the latter can not only be a filovirus reservoir, but a (beta [italics]) coronavirus reservoir as well. 

19 Feb 2020 Post # 467




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Iwata explains in a video in the report (post #460) which states at timepoint 4:15 ' "There was no distinction between the green zone which is free of infection and the red zone....(@5: 56) I never had fear...." '



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....:
Jun 2014  R. affinis LYRa11 Complete Genome (submitted 22 Aug 2013)








						Identification of diverse alphacoronaviruses and genomic characterization of a novel severe acute respiratory syndrome-like coronavirus from bats in China - PubMed
					

Although many severe acute respiratory syndrome-like coronaviruses (SARS-like CoVs) have been discovered in bats worldwide, there are significant different genic structures, particularly in the S1 domain, which are responsible for host tropism determination, between bat SARS-like CoVs and human...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’Key Laboratory of Jilin Province for Zoonosis Prevention And Control, Institute of Military Veterinary, Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Changchun, China....Yunnan Institute of Endemic Diseases Control and Prevention, Dali, Yunnan
....
Since 2005, the host range of SARS-like CoVs has extended from Rhinolophus spp. to Chaerephon spp. in China and Hipposideros and Chaerephon spp. in Africa. Most SARS-like CoVs from non-Rhinolophus species show far greater genetic distance to SARS-CoVs than those from Rhinolophus species. This is especially true for viruses from Africa, which share less than 83% full genomic identities with SARS-CoVs.’
(tbc)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

The connection is that Eco Health Alliance in New York City has co-authored papers with Yunnan Institute of Endemic Diseases in Dali City, Yunnan.

The report in post # 479 shows in Fig. 3 ‘Rousettus bat coronavirus HKU9.’

Tracking HKU9 leads to two reports:

MERS  / Rousettus GRP78 Attachment








						Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus and bat coronavirus HKU9 both can utilize GRP78 for attachment onto host cells - PubMed
					

Coronavirus tropism is predominantly determined by the interaction between coronavirus spikes and the host receptors. In this regard, coronaviruses have evolved a complicated receptor-recognition system through their spike proteins. Spikes from highly related coronaviruses can recognize distinct...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The second HKU9 abstract links to vaccine vectors used in COVID-19 vaccines:

Feb 2020  Novel Adenovirus in Rousettus leschenaultii








						Detection of coronaviruses in Pteropus & Rousettus species of bats from different States of India - PubMed
					

This study was a step towards understanding the CoV circulation in Indian bats. Detection of potentially pathogenic CoVs in Indian bats stresses the need for enhanced screening for novel viruses in them. One Health approach with collaborative activities by the animal health and human health...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

We have already noted Mengla filovirus found in Rousettus in Mengla County, Yunnan, and linked it in that county to the extermination of the last indochinese tiger. The COVID-19-infected Bronx Zoo tiger we compared with the Thylacoleonids, including Wakaleo vanderleuri from the Etadunna Formation, New South Wales.

Continuing on the cat family trajectory, here we link Mengla County to New South Wales:

Sep 2016  Bat-Derived Cross-Family Recombinant Coronavirus with a Reovirus Gene








						A Bat-Derived Putative Cross-Family Recombinant Coronavirus with a Reovirus Gene - PubMed
					

The emergence of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) in 2002 and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV) in 2012 has generated enormous interest in the biodiversity, genomics and cross-species transmission potential of coronaviruses, especially those from...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



1. Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing
2. Laboratory of Protein Engineering and Vaccines, Tianjin, China
3. Chinese Center for Disease Control, Beijing
4. China National Genebank, Shenzhen, China
5. Marie Bashir Institute of Infectious Diseases and Biosecurity, Charles Perkins Center, School of Biological Sciences and Sydney Medical School, University of Sydney, New South Wales, Australia.‘

Now extinct Thylacoleonids of New South Wales may link to the Bronx Zoo tiger via coronavirus infection.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Completing the co-authorship list in post #481, is entry #6, linking the exctinct Indochinese tiger at Mengla to Australian thylacoleonids of New South Wales and the Mengla filovirus from Rousettus:

6. Center for Disease Control and Prevention of Mengla County, Mengla Yunnan, China.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Feb 2018  Fruit Bats Yunnan








						Longitudinal Surveillance of Betacoronaviruses in Fruit Bats in Yunnan Province, China During 2009-2016 - PubMed
					

Previous studies indicated that fruit bats carry two betacoronaviruses, BatCoV HKU9 and BatCoV GCCDC1. To investigate the epidemiology and genetic diversity of these coronaviruses, we conducted a longitudinal surveillance in fruit bats in Yunnan province, China during 2009-2016. A total of 59...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Eco Health Alliance....Wuhan Institute of Virology

Mar 2016  Coronavirus Infection and Diversity in the Australasian Region








						Coronavirus Infection and Diversity in Bats in the Australasian Region - PubMed
					

Following the SARS outbreak, extensive surveillance was undertaken globally to detect and identify coronavirus diversity in bats. This study sought to identify the diversity and prevalence of coronaviruses in bats in the Australasian region. We identified four different genotypes of coronavirus...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Eco Health Alliance, New York, N.Y....Department of Agriculture and Fisheries, Biosecurity Queensland, Brisbane, Australia.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Post #479 for LYRa11 continues, as we’ll now link COVID-19 P.1 Brazil-Japan variant mutation at position 417:

’In this process, two critical amino acid residues on RBM (479N and 487T) determine the efficiency of receptor binding since substitution of both abolishes viral binding to human ACE2, thereby abrogating viral infection. Substitution of either residue alone, however, has no significant impact on human ACE2 binding. Of significance is the fact that the S1 domain of bat SARS-like CoVs reported before 2013 has a very low nucleotide similarity to that of SARS-CoVs, and there are several key deletions and mutations in their RBM which distinguish them from SARS-CoVs and make them incapable of infecting humans and civets via binding to ACE2.....In contrast, LYRa11 and Rs3367 have no deletions and have almost completely the same sequence as SARS-CoVs. Of the two critical residues in RBM that play key roles in receptor recognition and enhancement of receptor binding, only one mutation, T487N, was observed in LYRa11 and Rs3367 compared with SARS-CoVs.’

We have already noted in this thread, that the CDC variants page has altered its original entry for the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant mutation. Originally reading ‘K417N/T,’ it was altered to ‘K417T.’ This original K417N/T mutation that was changed, links (both [italics]) N and T to the mu-opioid receptor for fentanyl, and to the Johnson & Johnson vaccine (via Janssen Pharmaceutica, Belgium, and the fentanyl report, again from Belgium).


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Antibodies produced by the vaccine transfers to the fetus:

May 2021 Israel








						Efficient maternal to neonatal transfer of antibodies against SARS-CoV-2 and BNT162b2 mRNA COVID-19 vaccine - PubMed
					

BACKGROUNDThe significant risks posed to mothers and fetuses by COVID-19 in pregnancy have sparked a worldwide debate surrounding the pros and cons of antenatal SARS-CoV-2 inoculation, as we lack sufficient evidence regarding vaccine effectiveness in pregnant women and their offspring. We aimed...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’BNT162B2 mRNA vaccination induces a robust maternal humoral response that effectively transfers to the fetus.’

SARS-CoV-2 Transplacental Transmission








						SARS-CoV-2 Infection and Placental Pathology - PubMed
					

Placental pathophysiology in SARS-CoV-2 infection can help researchers understand more about the infection and its impact on the maternal/neonatal outcomes. This brief review provides an overview about some aspects of the placental pathology in SARS-CoV-2 infection. In total, 11 papers were...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘Transplacental transmission of SARS-CoV-2 infection is unlikely to occur, probably due to a low expression of the receptor for SARS-CoV-2 in placental cell types.’

SARS-CoV-2 Transplacental Transmission 








						PubMed
					

PubMed® comprises more than 35 million citations for biomedical literature from MEDLINE, life science journals, and online books. Citations may include links to full text content from PubMed Central and publisher web sites.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’Transplacental transmission of SARS-CoV-2 can cause placental inflammation, ischemia and neonatal viremia, with complications such as preterm labor and damage to the placental barrier in patients with PAI-1 4G/5G polymorphism.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Still following the cat trajectory, we will link CMD and hyperostosis, mentioned earlier, to the lower jaw of Australian thylacoleonid Wakaleo, for developmental aspects of the saber-tooth, then link it to human leontiasis via the ANKH gene, also previously mentioned in the thread. Please stay tuned.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Daszak of Eco Health Alliance doesn’t tell the whole story of parasites of giant panda:

7 Dec 2007 Giant Pandas Under Threat From Parasitic Worm








						Giant pandas under threat from parasitic worm
					

Disease caused by an unknown parasite is the single greatest cause of death in wild giant pandas, according to a study of post-mortems




					www.newscientist.com
				



‘....Baylisascaris schroederi....The last members of a Polynesian land snail were killed by a parasite at the London Zoo at 5:30 P.M., 1 Jan 1996.’

Shope, Rockefeller Institute, Princeton, N. J., Feb 1943 








						THE SWINE LUNGWORM AS A RESERVOIR AND INTERMEDIATE HOST FOR SWINE INFLUENZA VIRUS : III. FACTORS INFLUENCING TRANSMISSION OF THE VIRUS AND THE PROVOCATION OF INFLUENZA - PubMed
					

1. During a 3 year study of the lungworm as intermediate host for the swine influenza virus 98 transmission experiments, using 216 swine, have been conducted. Of these, 50 gave negative results. In the remaining 48, transmission of swine influenza virus by way of the lungworm was demonstrated in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....During May, June, July and August, swine prepared by the ingestion of lungworms carrying virus were absolutely refractory....two varieties of a single species of earthworm, namely, Allolobophra caliginosa f. typica (Savigny) and A. caliginosa f. trapezoides (Duges) have been found separately capable of serving as intermediate hosts for virus-infected lungworms. Lungworm ova, obtained from convalescent swine which are no longer carrying swine influenza virus in infectious form in their respiratory tracts, contained masked virus.’

More importantly, the masked palm civet, Paguma larvata, natural reservoir of SARS-CoV, are known to enter the dens of giant panda:

May 2020 Giant Panda, Ailuropoda melanoleuca


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nllm.nih.gov/32279465
		

’....Masked palm civets visited the dens frequently, and the presence of this species negatively influenced den selection by female pandas.’

One of the authors of the above report links to Kunming, Yunnan. The Kunming  animal market was mentioned on the snake meat thread.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Impact of sympatric carnivores on den selection of wild giant pandas - PubMed
					

Interspecific killing is a primary reason for the low survival rates of some animal species. The giant panda ( <i>Ailuropoda melanoleuca</i>) is an altricial eutherian mammal and thus, in comparison to other infants, panda cubs are highly vulnerable, which may significantly influence the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 16, 2021)

While still on the Aussie trajectory for the marsupial lion, Wakaleo, and its possible double uteri which implicates transplacental transmission of viruses, we’ll jump ahead a bit so that readers can investigate things for themselves as we go. In this thread, we have already mentioned the divergence in the Yangochiroptera as it relates to Rhinolophus

2017  Expansion of Yangochiroptera Subgroup / Pregnancy-Specific Glycoprotein








						Recent expansion and adaptive evolution of the carcinoembryonic antigen family in bats of the Yangochiroptera subgroup - PubMed
					

The rapid expansion of PSGs in certain bat species together with selection for diversification suggest that bat PSGs could be part of a pathogen defense system by serving as decoy receptors and/or regulators of feto-maternal interactions.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2021)

Before expounding on the study from Germany of post #489, we note that virologist Alexander Gorbalenya and Peter Daszak signed a communique, which was posted to the following thread on 28 May 2021:
President Biden — Making America Normal Again, Post #32, 316


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/president-biden-making-america-normal-again.876476/page-1616#post-27187703
		

‘....Correspondence....Peter Daszak....Alexander Gorbalenya....’

We first mentioned Alexander Gorbalenya (Moscow State University) in the snake meat thread on 4 Feb 2020, post #249:





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

This was posted @ AFT one minute ago: Totally Misery -- Scene from a Chinese Hospital Twitter



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Next, we’ll link a fatal neurological virus disease of a New Zealand marsupial to Gorbalenya, then link it to the bat-horse connection of the German study in post #489. Also, the study for giant pandas mentions infection by a lungworm but does not name it. The article, in Chinese, has not been found on the internet (post #488).


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2021)

There is no doubt that Moscow State University virologist, Alexander Gorbalenya, links to viruses of marsupials:

Mar 2017  Gorbalenya, et al / Australian Brushtail Opossum (Trichosurus vulpecula) Arterivirus ( Moscow State University; Leiden University, The Netherlands; Massey University, Palmerston North, New Zealand)








						Domain Organization and Evolution of the Highly Divergent 5' Coding Region of Genomes of Arteriviruses, Including the Novel Possum Nidovirus - PubMed
					

In five experimentally characterized arterivirus species, the 5'-end genome coding region encodes the most divergent nonstructural proteins (nsp's), nsp1 and nsp2, which include papain-like proteases (PLPs) and other poorly characterized domains. These are involved in regulation of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....fatal neurological....wobbly possum disease (WPDV).’

This connects back to the Alice Springs / Wakaleo trajectory for examining bone structure:

’....The crests and surfaces for muscle and connective tissue attachments on the fragment are interpreted in relation to Barbour (1963) for the brush-tailed possum (Trichosurus vulpecula) and Rauscher’s (1987) interpretation of Priscileo.’

The arterivirus family member WPDV thus links possums and horses (EAV, equine arterivirus) to coronaviruses. As will be shown, the German study of post #489 links feto-maternal interactions to bats and horses.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2021)

On the saber-tooth marsupial lion, Wakaleo, we quoted from Murray P and Megirian D, Further Observations on the Morphology of Wakaleo vendeleueri (Marsupialia: Thylacoleonidae) from the Mid-Miocene Camfield Beds, Northern Territory).

Before linking COVID-19 to malaria, it’s necessary to go back to USMB 2016 to link bird flu to the Friedrich-Loeffler Institute, which we mentioned a few days ago for rubella, that can cross the placenta:

24 Nov 2016 post #7 Bird Flu





						Bird, Seasonal & Swine Flu
					

Granny says, "Dat's right ladies - get yer flu shot an' protect yer baby...  Study: Flu Shot While Pregnant Protects the Baby  May 03, 2016 - Getting a flu shot while pregnant appears to “significantly” reduce the risk of the baby getting influenza in its first six months, according to a new...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....Germany’s animal-health-monitoring Friedrich Loeffler Institute....’

We have shown that the Freidrich-Loeffler Institute co-authored a paper that includes Ft. Detrick, in post #456 of this thread:

Rubella / Friedrich-Loeffler / Ft. Detrick





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

A fascist USMB c.u.n.t closed the snake meat thread due to inexperience, and here we have post #440 seemingly getting us back on track after deliriously wandering off topic. Post #440 report mentions MI6’s Dearlove, whom we mentioned in post #416, with the same authors, Dagleish, Sorenson, etc...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Further excerpting from post #489, the article that links bats and horses, also includes Freidrich-Loeffler Institute, Ludwig-Maximilian University, Munich, and Max-Planck Institute of Immunobiology and Epigenetics, Frieburg, one finds a SARS-CoV-2 link to malaria via TIM-3:









						Recent expansion and adaptive evolution of the carcinoembryonic antigen family in bats of the Yangochiroptera subgroup - PubMed
					

The rapid expansion of PSGs in certain bat species together with selection for diversification suggest that bat PSGs could be part of a pathogen defense system by serving as decoy receptors and/or regulators of feto-maternal interactions.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Expansion of gene families are predictive for ongoing genetic adaption to environmental cues. We describe such an expansion of the carcinoembryonic antigen (CEA) gene family in certain bat families. Members of the CEA family in humans and mice are exploited as cellular receptors by a number of pathogens, possibly due to their function in immunity and reproduction. The CEA family is composed of CEA-related cell adhesion molecules (CEACAMs) and secreted pregnancy-specific glycoproteins (PSGs). PSGs are almost exclusively expressed by trophoblast cells at the maternal-fetal interface. The reason why PSGs exist in only a minority of mammals is still unknown.
....
The rapid expansion of PSGs in certain bat species together with selection for diversification suggest that bat PSGs could be part of a pathogen defense system by serving as decoy receptors and/or regulators of feto-maternal interactions.
....
CEACAM1 is a transmembrane inhibitory receptor composed of one N-terminal immunoglobulin variable (IgV)-like (also called N domain) and three Ig constant (IgC)-like extracellular domains....The IGV-like domain is the primary ligand-binding domain, which was shown to interact with other CEACAMs and other cell surface receptors such as galectins, integrins and TIM-3 as well as with various pathogen adhesins.’

Aug 2020 Hamburg, Germany:  TIM-3 / SARS-CoV-2 / Plasmodium falciparum Malaria








						Analysis of Co-inhibitory Receptor Expression in COVID-19 Infection Compared to Acute Plasmodium falciparum Malaria: LAG-3 and TIM-3 Correlate With T Cell Activation and Course of Disease - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) which is caused by the novel SARS-CoV-2 virus is a severe flu-like illness which is associated with hyperinflammation and immune dysfunction. The virus induces a strong T and B cell response but little is known about the immune pathology of this viral...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’COVID-19 patients with a more severe disease course showed higher levels of LAG-3 and TIM-3 than patients with a mild disease course.’

Next, we searched for any links to the trinity, hydroxychloroquine-azithromycin-zinc, used by Raoult and Zelenko. Though no abstracts were found for hcq or azithromycin, we did find an antibiotic link for zinc:

Sep 2019  Milwaukee:  Versiti and Medical College of Wisconsin  TIM-3 / Zinc / Ionomycin








						Heterogeneity of human bone marrow and blood natural killer cells defined by single-cell transcriptome - PubMed
					

Natural killer (NK) cells are critical to both innate and adaptive immunity. However, the development and heterogeneity of human NK cells are yet to be fully defined. Using single-cell RNA-sequencing technology, here we identify distinct NK populations in human bone marrow and blood, including...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....More importantly, when we stimulated freshly isolated NK cells from peripheral blood mononuclear cells with phorbol myristate acetate (PMA) and ionomycin, we found a robust induction of XCL1 expression in both CD56bright andCD56dim cells.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2021)

Returning to the study of post #489, the reader can also see why Israeli COVID-19 Bnt162B2 vaccine transfers robust immunity to the fetus:

’We have recently speculated that the expansion of the pregnancy specific glycoprotein subgroup of the CEA gene family requires the presence of a hemochorial placenta as it is found in primates and rodents. In contrast to endotheliochorial and epitheliochorial placentae, the hemochorial placenta allows direct contact of fetal cells with maternal blood and immune cells. Bats have either an endotheliochorial or a hemochorial placenta, depending on bat species....The vast majority of CEACAMs in bats, which have an extended CEA family, are secreted glycoproteins....Intereestingly, IgV-like domain which is responsible for the interaction with almost all extracellular ligands is under strong positive selection in bats. 

Selection for diversification points to rapidly evolving ligands, like viruses and other microorganisms....We hypothesize that these PSG-like proteins (PSGs) are expressed at the maternal-fetal interface and that they play a role either in counteracting infection or regulating maternal-fetal communication.
....
Yinpterochiroptera suborder includes megabats Rousettus aegyptiacus....as well as members of the microbat families Rhinolophidae and Megadermtidae....In all species of the Yinpterochiroptera suborder all CEA gene family members belong to the CEACAM subgroup and no PSG-like genes could be identified despite the same depth of genomic sequencing of both bat suborders.
....
Remarkably, the structure of bat PSGs is very similar to PSGs recently found in the horse (2016 Convergent Evolution of Pregnancy-Specific Glycoproteins in the Human and Horse), suggesting that both have a common ancestor. Indeed, the phylogenetic relationship of bats within Laurasiatheria is still a matter of debate, however, several lines of evidence point to a close relationship of bats and horses. For example, Zhang et al used 2492 nuclear-encoded genes to perform maximum-likelihood and Bayesian phylogenomic analysis. Their results vigorously supported bats as a member of Pegasoferae (Chiroptera + Perissodactyla + Carnivora), with the bat lineage diverging from the Equus (horse) lineage ~ 88 million years ago. Similar findings were obtained on transcriptome level by Papenfuss and coworkers.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2021)

Since all horses and all camels originated in what is now the United States, the ionomycin link to VSV as basis for ebola vaccine begins to make more sense seen in the light of both the Kansas cow harboring the vaccine strain of VSV and Bayesian analysis for bats and horses:

2015 VSV Glycoprotein / Calnexin








						Effect of ionomycin on interaction of calnexin with vesicular stomatitis virus glycoprotein is cell type-specific - PubMed
					

Ionomycin is a calcium ionophore that induces release of calcium ions (Ca(2+)) from cellular storage to cytoplasm and Ca(2+) influx from the outside of the cell. We investigated the effect of ionomycin on endoplasmic reticulum (ER)-Golgi transport in the vesicular stomatitis virus glycoprotein...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




On the calcium trajectory, retaining the idea of the hyperosthotic symptom in Australian wombats, there is....

Ionomycin-Induced Calcium Influx / Neurite Degeneration








						Ionomycin-induced calcium influx induces neurite degeneration in mouse neuroblastoma cells: analysis of a time-lapse live cell imaging system - PubMed
					

Reactive oxygen species induce neuronal cell death. However, the detailed mechanisms of cell death have not yet been elucidated. Previously, we reported neurite degeneration before the induction of cell death. Here, we attempted to elucidate the mechanisms of neurite degeneration before the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2021)

Two hantaviruses of note are added here, one from the reservoir of SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative (Rhinolophus), the other from the genus that harbors Marburg virus (Rousettus). Lonquan hantavirus links back to the Marie Bashir Institute of Infectious Diseases, Sydney, Australia, mentioned in posts #481-2.

Jul 2019 Longquan / Mouse and Rat Coronaviruses








						Đakrông virus, a novel mobatvirus (Hantaviridae) harbored by the Stoliczka's Asian trident bat (Aselliscus stoliczkanus) in Vietnam - PubMed
					

The recent discovery of genetically distinct shrew- and mole-borne viruses belonging to the newly defined family Hantaviridae (order Bunyavirales) has spurred an extended search for hantaviruses in RNAlater®-preserved lung tissues from 215 bats (order Chiroptera) representing five families...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....by virtue of their phylogenetic relatedness to shrews and moles and other placental mammals within the superorder Laurasiatheria....bat-borne hantaviruses include....Longquan virus (LQUV) in Chinese horseshoe bats, Rhinolophus sinicus, Formosan lesser horseshoe bat, R.  monoceros, and intermediate horseshoe bat, Rhinolophus affinis....Quezon hantavirus from Rousettus amplexicaudatus in the Philippines, the only hantavirus in a frugivorous bat species.’

Jan 2015  Co-authored, by Marie Bashir Institute, Australia / State Key Laboratory of Infectious Disease and Prevention, Beijing:








						Discovery, diversity and evolution of novel coronaviruses sampled from rodents in China - PubMed
					

Although rodents are important reservoirs for RNA viruses, to date only one species of rodent coronavirus (CoV) has been identified. Herein, we describe a new CoV, denoted Lucheng Rn rat coronavirus (LRNV), and novel variants of two Betacoronavirus species termed Longquan Aa mouse coronavirus...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Longquan Aa mouse coronavirus (LAMV) and Longquan rat coronavirus (LRLV) fell into lineage A of Betacoronavirus, which includes CoVs discovered in humans and domestic and wild animals.’

Mengla County co-authored the Marie Bashir report in posts #481-2. Thus, the Mengla filovirus from Rousettus previously mentioned is from the region that links C-19 infection in the Bronx Zoo tiger due to the poached Indochinese tiger (Panthera tigris corbetti).


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

We can link classic CIA-MI6-FBI media propaganda to Li-Meng Yan’s ‘defector’ story, a supposed influenza virologist from Hong Kong. Though more interesting for us is the fruit bat’s link to (parainfluenza virus[italics]):

Li-Meng Yan








						Li-Meng Yan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....Collectively, reviewers have debunked the authors claim that....the furin cleavage site is unnatural.’

Keiji Fukuda





						Keiji Fukuda - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




India (1971) Rousettus leschenaulti Parainfluenza








						Isolation of a new parainfluenza virus from a frugivorous bat, Rousettus leschenaulti, collected at Poona, India - PubMed
					

Isolation of a new parainfluenza virus from a frugivorous bat, Rousettus leschenaulti, collected at Poona, India




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We have already mentioned Rousettus leschenaultii in post #480 of this thread.

(1971) India:  Rousettus leschenaultii Parainfluenza








						Isolation of a new parainfluenza virus from a frugivorous bat, Rousettus leschenaulti, collected at Poona, India - PubMed
					

Isolation of a new parainfluenza virus from a frugivorous bat, Rousettus leschenaulti, collected at Poona, India




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

The double article post is due to our error, here is the same author’s other paper:

(1971) India:  R. leschenaultii Parainfluenza Virus








						Bat parainfluenza virus. Immunological, chemical, and physical properties - PubMed
					

Bat parainfluenza virus. Immunological, chemical, and physical properties




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

A Fruit Bat Link to Palm Civet

Having established a fruit-bat link to parainfluenza virus, the virus links to vaccine making and the palm civet as natural reservoir:

’Parainfluenza Virus-Based Vectors

A vector based on an existing live attenuated parainfluenza virus that is being developed for intranasal pediatric immunization against human parainfluenza virus type 3 was used to express  SARS-CoV S protein. Vector administration by mucosal immunization to African green monkeys resulted in the production of a systemic immune response. After challenge with SARS-CoV, all monkeys in the control group shed SARS-CoV. In contrast, no viral shedding occurred in the group immunized with the parainfluenza virus vector expressing the S protein. Recombinant viruses expressing SARS-CoV S, M, and N proteins, individually or in combination, have been evaluated for immunogencity and protection in hamsters, as these animals support the replication of both SARS-CoV and the parainfluenza virus vector. A single intranasal administration of the vector expressing the S glycoprotein induced a high titer of SARS-CoV neutralizing antibodies, only twofold lower that that induced by SARS-CoV infection. This response provided complete protection against SARS-CoV challenge in the lower respiratory tract and partial protection in the upper respiratory tract. In contrast, expression of M, N, or E protein did not induce detectable serum SARS-CoV neutralizing antibodies.’
(Enjuanes L, et al, Vaccines for Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Virus and Other Coronaviruses, in Perlman, Gallagher, Snijder eds., Nidoviruses, Ch. 25)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

Since the reservoir of SARS-CoV, masked palm ciet, is partly arboreal, we were interested in finding any clues to the marsupial lion’s tree habit as well. A clue was in the wrist:

Alice Springs  / Wakaleo vanderleueri, NSW, Australia





						Details - Further observations on the morphology of Wakaleo vanderleueri (Marsupialia:Thylacoleonidae) from the mid-Miocene Camfield beds, Northern Territory - Biodiversity Heritage Library
					

The Biodiversity Heritage Library works collaboratively to make biodiversity literature openly available to the world as part of a global biodiversity community.




					www.biodiversitylibrary.org
				



’....The radiocarpal articulation is more hinge-like in Thylacoleo than in the other two genera, the Wakaleo specimen being intermediate. We conclude that Wakaleo was less agile than Priscileo, but this does not exclude the possibility that Wakaleo was arboreal: its wrist joint places it well within the range of a scansorial climber, but might reasonably exclude it from the terminal branch gymnastics that Priscileo would have been capable of.’
(Further Observations on the Morphology of Wakaleo (Marsupialia: Thylacoleonidae) from the Mid-Miocene Camfield Beds, Northern Terrritory)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

One would expect Wakaleo to have been host to ectoparasites such as Demodex, and Demodex occurs on the masked palm civet, Paguma larvata, natural reservoir of SARS-CoV. Thus,

Paguma larvata in Captivity / Demodex / Notoedres Mite








						MITE INFECTION IN A MASKED PALM CIVET (PAGUMA LARVATA) TREATED BY SELAMECTIN (STRONGHOLD®, PFIZER LTD.) - PubMed
					

The masked palm civet (Paguma larvata) is a small Asian mammal (order Carnivora, family Viverridae) uncommon in Italy. Limited information is available about management and sanitary maintenance in captivity. A 4-mo-old masked palm civet presented with pruritus, itch, scratching, and disorexia...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Selamectin, Stronghold@, Pfizer, Ltd.

Japanese Free-Ranging Paguma / Notoedric Mange








						Notoedric mange in free-ranging masked palm civets (Paguma larvata) in Japan - PubMed
					

Fifty-one masked palm civets (Paguma larvata) were trapped as part of a nuisance wildlife control programme between July 2001 and August 2002 in Fujisawa City, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan. Eleven civets had characteristic mange lesions with marked alopecia and crusts, caused by the burrowing...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




California: Free-Ranging Mountain Lions / Notoedric Mange








						Notoedric mange in two free-ranging mountain lions (Puma concolor) - PubMed
					

Two mountain lions (Puma con-color) were found dead in the Simi Hills area of southern California (Ventura County). Postmortem examination and toxicological analyses indicated that the cause of death was anticoagulant rodenticide intoxication. In addition, both lions had marked alopecia and skin...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ivermectin, originating in Japan, is also used against Notoedres cati and COVID-19.

Citrus County, Florida / Notoedres cati








						Parasite prevalence survey in shelter cats in Citrus County, Florida - PubMed
					

Free-roaming cat population estimates within the United States currently range from 10 to 114million individual cats. Zoonotic parasites of free-roaming cats are public health concerns; therefore, it is important to investigate the parasite prevalence in these populations. Seventy-six fecal...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Allergic reactions to mites and other allergens now link to COVID-19 vaccines, in this timely report:

Jun 2021  Montreal, Singapore / Vaccine Anaphylaxis








						Are the Allergic Reactions of COVID-19 Vaccines Caused by mRNA Constructs or Nanocarriers? Immunological Insights - PubMed
					

The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has recently authorized the two messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccines BNT162b2 and mRNA-1273 for emergency use against the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) causing the COVID-19 coronavirus disease. BNT162b2 and mRNA-1273 vaccines were...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

The mite, Notoedres cati, also occurs on another natural reservoir of SARS-CoV:

Racoon Dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus) / Notoedres cati








						Involvement of two genetic lineages of Sarcoptes scabiei mites in a local mange epizootic of wild mammals in Japan - PubMed
					

Similar to wild mammals on the continents, mange caused by the mange mite, Sarcoptes scabiei (Acari: Sarcoptidae) is spreading in wild mammals in most of Japan. We collected crusted or alopetic skin from 120 raccoon dogs (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus), three raccoons (Procyon lotor), six...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The cat mite (Notoedres cati) was the cause in one raccoon dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus) and one raccoon.’

Jun 2021  Tel Aviv: Demodicosis / STAT1 Gain-of-Function








						Chronic demodicosis in patients with immune dysregulation: An unexpected infectious manifestation of Signal transducer and activator of transcription (STAT)1 gain-of-function - PubMed
					

Signal transducer and activator of transcription (STAT)1 heterozygous gain-of-function (GOF) mutations are known to induce immune dysregulation and chronic mucocutaneous candidiasis (CMCC). Previous reports suggest an association between demodicosis and STAT1 GOF. However, immune...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....topical ivermectin.’

Jun 2021  Columbia: Shrimp-Mite Allergens








						Clinical Relevance of Shrimp Sensitization in Patients with Allergic Rhinitis: Anti-Der p 10 IgE as Predictor - PubMed
					

Our results suggest that in patients with HDM-associated AR and shrimp IgE sensitization is necessary to evaluate the clinical relevance of shrimp IgE even if the patient has never consumed shrimp because of cross-reactivity. Anti-Der p 10 could be a possible biomarker of clinical relevance to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....In tropical region, shrimp (5-15%) and mite sensitization (85-95%) is prevalent in allergic patients.’

Shrimp and mite cross-reactivity are a well-known, traditional duo.

A 47-year old human case from Marseille goes beyond shrimp and mites:

2021  Marseille, France:  Beyond Shrimp and House Dust Mite Cross Reactivity








						Immediate Hypersensitivity to Mealworm and Cricket: Beyond Shrimp and House Dust Mite Cross-Reactivity - PubMed
					

Immediate Hypersensitivity to Mealworm and Cricket: Beyond Shrimp and House Dust Mite Cross-Reactivity




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

For the evolution of the Nidoviruses, black tiger shrimp link to Australian fauna:

Dec 2020  Australia, Singapore: Black Tiger Shrimp (Penaeus monodon)








						Novel Allergen Discovery through Comprehensive De Novo Transcriptomic Analyses of Five Shrimp Species - PubMed
					

Shellfish allergy affects 2% of the world's population and persists for life in most patients. The diagnosis of shellfish allergy, in particular shrimp, is challenging due to the similarity of allergenic proteins from other invertebrates. Despite the clinical importance of immunological...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




‘Molecular Biology and Pathogenesis of Roniviruses.

Currently, all available information on the Roniviridae has come from studies of yellow head virus (YHV), gill-associated vvirus (GAV, and genotypic variants of these viruses detected in disparate populations of the black tiger shrimp species, Penaeus monodon. These viruses are very closely related and are currently classified as the type species Gill-associated virus of the genus Okavirus.
....
The natural distribution of P. monodon and the genetic relationships of YHV complex of viruses from different geographic locations suggests an association that may predate the tectonic drift that dispersed the Gondwanaland supercontinent some 260 million years ago. This is consistent with the ancient origins and evolutionary conservation of penaeid shrimp, for which Triassic fossils have been discovered in Madagascar; examples of the genus Penaeus have been reported to date to the late Cretaceous period. Moreover, the okavirus genome organization and RNA transcription strategy are relatively simple compared to those of vertebrate nidoviruses, which appear to have evolved in increasing complexity to adapt to higher-order vertebrate hosts. Thus, okaviruses might be regarded as primitive time capsules that provide unique insights into aspects of nidovirus evolution.’
(Cowley JA, Walker PJ, Molecular Biology and Pathogenesis of Roniviruses, in Nidoviruses, op cit, Ch. 24)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2021)

Continuing on the allergy trajectory, an Italian study then goes beyond tropomyosin to link Wuhan, China, linking back to hyperosthosis and calcium signaling in Australian wombats mentioned previously:

Sep 2014 Italy: Shrimp Allergy: Beyond Tropomyosin / Arginine Kinase / Sarcoplasmic Calcium-Binding Protein / Hemocyanin








						Shrimp allergy beyond Tropomyosin in Italy: clinical relevance of Arginine Kinase, Sarcoplasmic calcium binding protein and Hemocyanin - PubMed
					

Shrimp arginine kinase and sarcoplasmic calcium-binding protein are minor allergens sensitizing only 10%-15% of Italian shrimp-allergic patients, but are clinically relevant. Hemocyanin is a clinically relevant high molecular weight shrimp allergen possibly cross-reacting to house dust mite.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Huazhong University of Science and Technology, Wuhan, China / Sarcoplasmic Binding Protein (SERCA2a) / Doxorubicin-Induced Cardiotoxicity. / AA9 (adenovirus associated virus serotype 9) Vector-Based Overexpression








						The Tumor-Suppressive Human Circular RNA CircITCH Sponges miR-330-5p to Ameliorate Doxorubicin-Induced Cardiotoxicity Through Upregulating SIRT6, Survivin, and SERCA2a - PubMed
					

CircITCH represents a novel therapeutic target for DOXIC because it acts as a natural sponge of miR-330-5p, thereby upregulating SIRT6, Survivin and SERCA2a to alleviate doxorubicin-induced cardiomyocyte injury and dysfunction.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Same Wuhan location, different authors:

Doxorubicin / SARS-Cov-2








						Nanomedicine for acute respiratory distress syndrome: The latest application, targeting strategy, and rational design - PubMed
					

Acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) is characterized by the severe inflammation and destruction of the lung air-blood barrier, leading to irreversible and substantial respiratory function damage. Patients with coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) have been encountered with a high risk of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 19, 2021)

This Catholic-CIA puppet has now become mouthpiece for the CDC. Give the dumb bastard a pop quiz about mutations of the Delta variant, and he will fail it. 

18 Jun 2021  Biden Says








						Biden says the Delta variant - set to become the US's dominant strain - is 'particularly dangerous for young people'
					

Young people who are unvaccinated and socially active may be particularly susceptible to a Delta infection.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 19, 2021)

For readers who may wish to jump ahead in the investigation, we mentioned Marie Bashir Institute, linking to the Mengla tiger and Bronx Zoo tiger, in posts #481-2 of this thread. The Mengla filovirus (ebola and Marburg virus family) from Rousettus fruit bat now links to an American adenovirus via Marie Bashir, Australia, and Chinese COVID-19 vaccine is vectored by an adenovirus:





__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

We have already noted Mengla filovirus found in Rousettus in Mengla County, Yunnan, and linked it in that county to the extermination of the last indochinese tiger. The COVID-19-infected Bronx Zoo tiger we compared with the Thylacoleonids, including Wakaleo vanderleuri from the Etadunna...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




2017 USA Bat Adenovirus








						Evolution and Cryo-electron Microscopy Capsid Structure of a North American Bat Adenovirus and Its Relationship to Other Mastadenoviruses - PubMed
					

Although many adenoviruses are host specific and likely codiverged with their hosts over millions of years, other adenoviruses appear to have emerged through successful cross-species transmission events on more recent time scales. The wide geographic distribution and genetic diversity of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Marie Bashir Institute for Infectious Diseases and Biosecurity, Sydney, NSW, Australia.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 19, 2021)

The report in post #505 states: ‘In Vitro Host Range: In particular, titers over 10(7) TCID50/ml were observed in primate (monkey), carnivore (dog, fox), and marsupial (opossum) cells over the 10-day time course....Corynorhinus rafinesquii....Kentucky.’

Adenoviruses have been used in HIV-1 and ebola vaccines. Because in some cases pre-existing immunity can cause more, not less susceptibility to viruses, Fauci’s claim in a 2015 paper that this phenomenon in HIV-1 vaccines was likely unique, the following report questions the uniqueness:

19 Oct 2020 The Lancet,  Use of Adenovirus Type-5 Vectored Vaccines: A Cautionary Tale








						Use of adenovirus type-5 vectored vaccines: a cautionary tale - PubMed
					

Use of adenovirus type-5 vectored vaccines: a cautionary tale




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We can now link previous messages to Demodex found on the masked palm civet and other SARS-CoV reservoirs:

(2016)  Corynorhinus / Demodex








						Detection, Prevalence and Phylogenetic Relationships of Demodex spp and further Skin Prostigmata Mites (Acari, Arachnida) in Wild and Domestic Mammals - PubMed
					

This study was conceived to detect skin mites in social mammals through real-time qPCR, and to estimate taxonomic Demodex and further Prostigmata mite relationships in different host species by comparing sequences from two genes: mitochondrial 16S rRNA and nuclear 18S rRNA. We determined the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




No doubt, Rand Paul should ask Fauci more about vaccines.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 20, 2021)

On the snake meat thread, we mentioned that retroviral env elements can naturally integrate into the coronavirus genome.

The Lancet article in post #506 reads, ‘....risk of penile acquisition in men who were uncircumsized....unprotected insertive anal sex....Both studies involved an Ad5 construct that did not have the HIV-1 envelope.....In another study, a DNA prime followed by an Ad5 vector were used, in which both constructs contained the HIV-1 envelope.’

Returning to the cat trajectory for marsupial lions, mountain lions and Bronx Zoo tigers, we mentioned integrated FeLV elements on 24 Sep 2020, post # 1, 042:




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The software keeps trying to spell p.i.c.t.a “correctly” as Picts, which is the name of a people in Scotland. The fingerprint characteristics we can agree on to the extent that retroviral env elements can integrate into the coronavirus genome. We are still not buying the lab-escapee scenario...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....certain recombinants harboring an altered primary neutralizing epitope in the middle of the SU (envelope glycoprotein) corresponding to the endogenous FeLV sequence can evade immunity developed against common FeLv infection....Up to three fourths of exogenous FeLV envelope glycoprotein....can be replaced by sequences from an endogenous FeLV to produce biologically active chimeric FeLVs. In vitro replication efficiency or cell tropism of the recombinants appears to be influenced by the amount of SU sequences replaced by the endogenous partner, as well as the locus of origin of the endogenous sequences.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 20, 2021)

So, the lab-leak conspiracies touting HIV-1 elements in COVI–19 amino acid sequences are based on natural occurrences.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2021)

We’ll connect bat MHC I to marsupial MHC I, and bat filovirus reservoir, Rousettus. Listing the contributors to the study....

Sep 2019  Division of HIV/AIDS and Sex Transmitted Virus Vaccines, Beijing; Duke-NUS Medical School, Singapore;  University of Macau; Laboratory of Virology, Beijing; Laboratory of Pathogenic Microbiology and Immunology, Beijing








						Peptide presentation by bat MHC class I provides new insight into the antiviral immunity of bats - PubMed
					

Bats harbor many zoonotic viruses, including highly pathogenic viruses of humans and other mammals, but they are typically asymptomatic in bats. To further understand the antiviral immunity of bats, we screened and identified a series of bat major histocompatibility complex (MHC) I...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Notably, features of bat MHC I may be shared by MHC I from various marsupials....koala....Tammar wallaby....Tasmanian Devil....Rousettus aegyptiacus 3-5 amino acid insertion....’

We’ve already mentioned Trichosurus vulpecula in anatomical comparison to the Wakaleo marsupial lion in this thread:

(1996) Intestinal Contents of Trichosurus vulpecula, Massey University, Palmerston North, New Zealand








						Virus and virus-like particles observed in the intestinal contents of the possum, Trichosurus vulpecula - PubMed
					

Intestinal contents derived from the Australian brush-tailed possum, Trichosurus vulpecula, were examined by negative stain electron microscopy for the presence of viruses. Out of 100 samples, 23 contained at least one type of vertebrate virus or virus-like particle. Adenovirus was identified in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’Adenovirus was identified in six samples, herpesvirus in two samples, coronavirus in four samples, and corona-like viruses in 14 samples.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2021)

The FIPV coronavirus in cats, dogs and brush-tailed possum, Trichosurus vulpecula, links to chloroquine resistant malaria:

Ap 2020 U. of Sydney, Australia / U. Of Sao Paulo, Brazil
Mefloquine / FIPV / Trichosurus


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/322877278
		

’....Mefloquine, a human anti-malarial agent, has been shown to inhibit FIPV in vitro....used for both prevention and treatment of chloroquine-resistant Plasmodium falciparum malaria in humans....mefloquine was also incubated with microsomes from Trichbosurus vulpecula, as this species of possum is recognized as a rapid xenobiotic metabolizer.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2021)

In vitro hepatic metabolism of mefloquine using microsomes from cats, dogs and the common brush-tailed possum (Trichosurus vulpecula) - PubMed
					

Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP) is a systemic, fatal, viral-induced, immune-mediated disease of cats caused by feline infectious peritonitis virus (FIPV). Mefloquine, a human anti-malarial agent, has been shown to inhibit FIPV in vitro. As a first step to evaluate its efficacy and safety...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2021)

Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses comprise the Nidoviruses. Pelodiscus soft-shelled turtle was mentioned in the snake meat thread.

Trionyx (Pelidiscus) Hemorrhagic Syndrome Arterivirus / Lung








						Partial Sequence of a Novel Virus Isolated from Pelodiscus sinensis Hemorrhagic Disease - PubMed
					

Outbreaks of hemorrhagic syndrome-like disease with high mortality rates have frequently occurred in Pelodiscus sinensis farms. The purpose of this study was to investigate the pathogen through challenge infection assays and partial sequencing of the genome of the pathogen. A 453-bp amplicon was...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Pelodiscus (Trionyx) / SARS-Cov-2








						Composition and divergence of coronavirus spike proteins and host ACE2 receptors predict potential intermediate hosts of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

From the beginning of 2002 and 2012, severe respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV) crossed the species barriers to infect humans, causing thousands of infections and hundreds of deaths, respectively. Currently, a novel coronavirus...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 22, 2021)

The fear-mongering by the Catholic-CIA puppet in the White House as well as the media must be deciphered. When the CIA goes to church, it’s not to pray for rain, but to study techniques of crowd control.

We’ll take a closer look at the Delta variant as well as variants of other Nidoviruses, keeping in mind that Delta mutations arose in the (Indian [italics]) genome as host, not any other particular genome as host, even though Delta has some of the same mutations as other variants. That is the confusion that is fueling the current confusion and CIA-sponsored propaganda. We say CIA rather than FBI due to the painting hanging in the White House dining room, mentioned earlier in the thread.

Note that B.1.617.2 is the second earliest (from Dec 2020):

Indian Delta Series and Their Mutations

B.1.617  L452R (also a California, USA mutation), E484Q, D614G, Feb 2021

B.1.617.1   T95I, G142D, E154K, L452R, E484Q, D614G, P681R, Q1070H, Dec 2020

B.1.617.2   T19R, G142D, 156del, 157del, R158G, L452R, D950N, Dec 2020

B.1.617.3   T19R, G142D, L452R, E484Q, D614G, P681R, D950N, Oct 2020, Oct 2020

We will now compare mefloquine use (posts #510-11) in FIPV with mutations that occur in the FIPV genome.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 22, 2021)

Anne Laudisoit is the Eco Health Alliance connection in the Congo to this June 2021 report:

Congo Coronavirus Surveillance








						Coronavirus surveillance in wildlife from two Congo basin countries detects RNA of multiple species circulating in bats and rodents - PubMed
					

Coronaviruses play an important role as pathogens of humans and animals, and the emergence of epidemics like SARS, MERS and COVID-19 is closely linked to zoonotic transmission events primarily from wild animals. Bats have been found to be an important source of coronaviruses with some of them...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Chinese vaccines use an adenovirus vector (Ad5), linking to the first bat adenovirus in U.S., the Kentucky bat previously mentioned.

22 Jun 2021  Chinese Vaccine Fail








						China's COVID vaccine fail: The country's shots may be ineffective at preventing virus spread
					

Multiple countries that eagerly inoculated their people with China's COVID vaccines face devastating new case surges.Why it matters: This revelation undermines China’s vaccine diplomacy, which Beijing has prioritized in the developing world to win influence and commercial deals.Stay on top of...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

With Angiostrongylus cases now occurring in dogs in the UK, previously mentioned was the lungworm in giant panda, the article does not name the lungworm and the cited Chinese-language article, which likely does name the lungworm, is unavailable.

Already mentioned was Daszak’s lungworm article linking the London Zoo.

There is an amino acid sequence for retroviral elements, having already mentioned Trichosurus Wobbly Possum Disease Virus (WPDV), a neurotropic Nidovirus.

Mar 2001  Trichosurus Genome Type D Env Retroviral Element








						Endogenous type D retrovirus in a marsupial, the common brushtail possum (Trichosurus vulpecula) - PubMed
					

We have sequenced and characterized an endogenous type D retrovirus, which we have named TvERV(D), from the genome of an Australian marsupial, the common brushtail possum (Trichosurus vulpecula). Intact TvERV(D) gag, pro, pol, and env open reading frames were detected in the possum genome...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....suggests recent (or ongoing) retrotranscriptional activity
....
Env signaling peptide: MISTLLISLLLFAETDA
....Type D retroviruses had, until recently, been observed only in primates....type D recently found in mice....’

Having already mentioned CEACAM1 in this thread, coronavirus brain invasion is documented, here:

MHV / Brain Invasion








						Brain Invasion by Mouse Hepatitis Virus Depends on Impairment of Tight Junctions and Beta Interferon Production in Brain Microvascular Endothelial Cells - PubMed
					

Coronaviruses (CoVs) infect several mammals, including humans, and are associated with respiratory, gastrointestinal, and/or neurological diseases. There is some evidence that suggest that human respiratory CoVs may show neuroinvasive properties. Indeed, the severe acute respiratory syndrome...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Since all MHV strains use the same cell receptor (CEACAM1), and both MHV3 and MHV-A59 can bind to BMECS (brain microvascular endothelial cells), another factor may be involved in BBB (blood brain barrier) invasion according to MHV serotype....We demonstrate here that the highly hepatotropic MHV3 strain, but not the MHV-A59 of 51.6-MHV3 variant, elicited an in vivo and in vitro breakdown of functional and structural integrity of the BBB, enabling viral invasion of the brain.’

We’ve already linked the Blumberg Foundation to TGEV coronavirus in the snake meat thread, Blumberg (NASA Astrobiology) having discovered the Australian antigen of hepatitis B virus.

Since Blumberg used an antiviral compound from the mulberry tree, we’ll add the RGD motif to this investigation:

Mar 2020  Non-Mulberry RGD Endothelial Barrier








						In Vitro Culture of Human Corneal Endothelium on Non-Mulberry Silk Fibroin Films for Tissue Regeneration - PubMed
					

Development of a suitable carrier for engineering the CE to address a major clinical requirement of healthy donor tissues for transplantation.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....natural cell binding RGD motif....’

Yesterday, this writer found an RGD motif in the spike protein of FIPV, a virus that also infects Trichosurus....tbc...


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Tracking coagulopathies, from Promedmail, a lungworm map:





__





						Lungworm Map | My Pet and I
					

Enter your location below to see the number of lungworm Angiostrongylus vasorum cases reported in your area. Lungworm is potentially deadly to dogs, ..




					uk.mypetandi.com
				




....abnormal clotting, coughing, breathing problems, changes in behaviour, reluctance to exercise, poor appetite, weight loss....The larvae can be found in mollusc’s slime trails, meaning dogs are at risk if they cross their path....If you spot slugs and snails in your garden or local parks, then be extra vigilant when out with your dog.’

The lungworm infection of giant panda in China links this scenario precisely to masked palm civets entering their dens, undoubtedly coming into contact with their lungworms.

We note the deletions in the Delta variant of COVID-19, at positions 156 and 157, comparing this with MHV coronavirus:

’Various mutations and deletions in the MHV hypervariable region (HVR) have been associated with neuroattenuation. Tp specifically examine the role of HVR in pathogenesis and neurovirulence we generated a series of recombinant viruses....del434-575....MHV HVR 488-600....The most striking difference between the two spikes is that the MHV A59 spike contains a deletion of 52 amino acids in the hypervariable region relative to MHV-4....The MHV-4 was not sufficient, however, too confer increased neurovirulence as demonstrated by the similar virulence of S A59 HV-4R51 and S A59 R16. Furthermore, these data suggest that the MHV-A59 spike can tolerate manipulations within the HVR with little effect on neurovirulence.’
(Joanna J. Phillips, Susan R. Weiss, MHV Neuropathogenesis: Study of the Chimeric S Genes and Mutations in the Hypervariable Region, in The Nidoviruses: Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

That was human coronavirus 229E rather than FIPV (feline infectious peritonitis virus), that carries the RGD motif at positions 341-343. Interestingly, this RGD motif occurs just prior to a 5 amino-acid deletion in hCov-229E, and there are corresponding deletions in the proposed HVRs of some of these 8 comparative coronaviruses:



			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7095789/bin/41591_2004_BFnm1024_MOESM4_ESM.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Comparing ACE-2 with SARS-CoV-2:

Proximal Origins of SARS-CoV-2








						The proximal origin of SARS-CoV-2 - Nature Medicine
					






					www.nature.com
				



’....
Ace2

Y442
L472
N479
D480
T487
Y491

corresponds to

SARS-CoV-2

L455
F486
Q493
S494
N501
Y505
....’

Comparing mutations from post #513, we note B.1.617.1 and the Q1070H mutation. In genomic comparisons (post #518) the FIPV spike @1070 is V (valine), and for HCoV-NL63, it is I (isoleucine. In SARS-CoV, that position reads A (alanine), so SARS-CoV-2 substitutes a histidine for what was an alanine. Note the use of branched-chain aminos: valine, leucine and isoleucine.

For the important ebola-vaccine-linking mutation @ position 614, it is Q (glutamine) for FIPV, D for SARS-CoV, G for HCoV-NL63, and G for the Indian variants. The Delta variant (B.1.617.2) mimics HCoV-NL63, as does other SARS-CoV-2 variants.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

The RGD motif in COVID-19 links to the N501Y mutation in several C-19 variants (S. Africa, Brazil, UK):

Jan 2021  COVID-19 RGD Motif








						Biological and Clinical Consequences of Integrin Binding via a Rogue RGD Motif in the SARS CoV-2 Spike Protein - PubMed
					

Although ACE2 (angiotensin converting enzyme 2) is considered the primary receptor for CoV-2 cell entry, recent reports suggest that alternative pathways may contribute. This paper considers the hypothesis that viral binding to cell-surface integrins may contribute to the high infectivity and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....N501Y....’

There is no available genome sequences for Trichosurus, although it does vector Mycobacterium bovis from cattle, that also infects humans. BCG vaccine is the gold standard for human bladder cancer therapy, and volatilome studies, as will be shown, will link a lipocalin from Trichosurus vulpecula called vulpeculin, to Mycobacterium bovis via the vaccine. A boundary may be crossed by gastrointestinal transmission of Mycobacterium in China, thus linking comparative genomics of the 8 coronaviruses, especially TGEV (which also links a Blumberg Foundation study) in post #518.

Mar 2021  China:  Possible Gastrointestinal Transmission of Mycobacterium bovis








						High prevalence of extrapulmonary tuberculosis in dairy farms: Evidence for possible gastrointestinal transmission - PubMed
					

Bovine tuberculosis (bTB) caused by Mycobacterium bovis (M. bovis) represents one of major zoonotic diseases among cattle, it also affects the health of human, other domestic animals and wild life populations. Inhalation of infected aerosol droplets is considered as the most frequent route of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Catholic puppet, Fauci, knows that Selamectin (trade name) by Pfizer, Ltd., has been used to treat Demodex parasites in the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV, masked palm civet, Paguma larvata.

(2015)  Paguma / Demodex








						MITE INFECTION IN A MASKED PALM CIVET (PAGUMA LARVATA) TREATED BY SELAMECTIN (STRONGHOLD®, PFIZER LTD.) - PubMed
					

The masked palm civet (Paguma larvata) is a small Asian mammal (order Carnivora, family Viverridae) uncommon in Italy. Limited information is available about management and sanitary maintenance in captivity. A 4-mo-old masked palm civet presented with pruritus, itch, scratching, and disorexia...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....with the presence of a Sarcoptidae mite and Demodex speices....a notoedric mange was thought to be the main problem....Selamectin, Pfizer, Ltd.’

Another natural reservoir of SARS-CoV is raccoon dog, Nyctereutes procyonoides:

(2001)  Nyctereutes / Sarcoptes scabiei








						Mange caused by Sarcoptes scabiei (Acari: Sarcoptidae) in wild raccoon dogs, Nyctereutes procyonoides, in Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan - PubMed
					

Parasitological and histopathological examinations were performed in 25 raccoon dogs (Nyctereutes procyonoides) obtained in Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan, all of which were found to be heavily infected with Sarcoptes scabiei. The mites detected on these raccoon dogs were morphologically...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....No Demodex mites were detected....’

(1998)  Trichosurus / Ivermectin








						The effects of parasites on a wild population of the Mountain Brushtail Possum (Trichosurus caninus) in south-eastern Australia - PubMed
					

The effects of a reduction of parasite burdens were determined in adult female Mountain Brushtail Possums, Trichosurus caninus, on the birth, mortality and growth rates of pouch-dependent young, as well as the haematological and serum biochemical values of the mothers. The efficacy of the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Trichosurus mycobacterial infection previously mentioned, links to mycobacterial infection of two natural reservoirs of SARS-CoV:

Oct 2020  Japan: Paguma / Nyctereutes / Mycobacterium / Azithromycin








						ISOLATION AND ANTIMICROBIAL SUSCEPTIBILITIES OF NONTUBERCULOUS MYCOBACTERIA FROM WILDLIFE IN JAPAN - PubMed
					

Nontuberculous mycobacteria (NTM) are opportunistic pathogens of humans and animals and are transmitted among the environment, wildlife, livestock, and humans. The aim of this study was to investigate the rate of isolation and antimicrobial susceptibility of NTM in wildlife. In total, 178...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2021)

On the agenda, we will take a closer look at what coronaviruses might “think” about branched-chain amino acids and the aminos they use for some of their more salient mutations.

We’ve already mentioned Selamectin (Pfizer, Ltd.) use in the SARS-CoV reservoir, Paguma, and mefloquine for the rapid metabolizer of xenobiotics, Trichosurus.

Ivermectin, Selamectin, abamectin, are macrocyclic lactones and resistance mutations have been reported. For example, MDR1 gene resistence mutations will link MDR1 in Mycobacterium spp., vectored by the brushtailed opossum. Susceptibility of UK canines to lungworm can be compared with lungworm infections of Australian felines:

2000 Australia / Cat Feline Immunodeficiency Virus Infection / Lungworm / Abamectin








						Pulmonary cryptococcosis and Capillaria aerophila infection in an FIV-positive cat - PubMed
					

A 12-year-old, FIV-positive, domestic longhair cat was presented with a history of sneezing and coughing during the previous seven months. On thoracic radiographs, a prominent bronchial pattern and three focal, opacified nodules were seen. Cytology of bronchoalveolar lavage fluid demonstrated...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jun 2021  Bangladesh Coronavirus / Selamectin








						Potential Drugs for the Treatment of COVID-19: Synthesis, Brief History and Application - PubMed
					

Coronaviruses (CoVs) belong to the Betacoronavirus group, an unusually large RNA genome characterized by club-like spikes that project from their surface. An outbreak of a novel coronavirus 2019 (nCOVID-19) already showed a unique replication strategy and infection that has posed significant...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




May 2020  Beijing / Pangolin / COVID-19 / Mefloquine / Cepharanthine








						Repurposing of clinically approved drugs for treatment of coronavirus disease 2019 in a 2019-novel coronavirus-related coronavirus model - PubMed
					

Our pangolin coronavirus GX_P2V is a workable model for 2019-nCoV research. CEP, selamectin, and mefloquine hydrochloride are potential drugs for treating 2019-nCoV infection. Our results strongly suggest that CEP is a wide-spectrum inhibitor of pan-betacoronavirus, and further study of CEP for...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2021)

We have a strong clue to the Australian tree, Codonocarpus used by Aborigines for oral cancer when comparing the N501Y mutation of SARS-CoV-2. Using the chart in post #519 in comparing the 8 coronavirus in post #518, shows that all 8 at position 501 are branched-chain amino acids. Indeed, Codonocarpus (sequesters [italics]) branched-chain amino acids. Unfortunately, we cannot link it to adenocarcinoma as we might wish, because the information is esoteric in the Australian government archives. There was no reply to our request for the document from a prominent Australian ethnobotanist.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2021)

It was on OP Disir’s thread, 11 Ap 2021, that we first mentioned the K417N/T COVID-19 mutation found only in the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant complex of mutations. Some time later, the CDC page was changed, eliminating the N (asparagine). Both the N and T link to mutations in the mu-opioid receptor, rendering increased potency of fentanyl, fentanyl itself originating in a division of Johnson & Johnson, Janssen Pharmaceutica.




__





						South African variant can 'break through' Pfizer vaccine, Israeli study says
					

The coronavirus variant discovered in South Africa can "break through" Pfizer/BioNTech's COVID-19 vaccine to some extent, a real-world data study in Israel found, though its prevalence in the country is low and the research has not been peer reviewed.  The study, released on Saturday, compared...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Examining the 8 coronaviruses in post #518 shows that at position 417 of the spike, human coronavirus links to feline coronavirus, FIPV, the T and the N in the column, respectively. Thus, what may have been attempted in the removal at the CDC variants page, was the original link to felines found in the  P.1 variant.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2021)

On the other hand, the feline infectious peritonitis virus spike that shows N at position 417 could link to powerful peritoneal macrophages involved in rabies series of vaccinations given in the stomach (‘sledgehammer’).

Dec 2020  Bronx, New York: Asymptomatic COVID-19 Infection / Peritoneum








						SARS-Cov-2 Was Not Found in the Peritoneal Fluid of an Asymptomatic Patient Undergoing Laparoscopic Appendectomy - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 was not found in the peritoneum of a single patient with asymptomatic infection. Further studies comparing SARS-CoV-2 surgical candidates are needed to address safety concerns.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....SARS-CoV-2 was not found in the peritoneum of a single patient with asymptomatic infection.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2021)

More studies here on the peritoneum link to asymptomatic C-19:

Jun 2021  Guadalajara (Espanol) Hydxroxychloroquine-Azithromycin / Non-Surgical Spontaneous Pneumoperitoneum / COVID-19 / Severe Bilateral Pneumonia








						Non-surgical spontaneous pneumoperitoneum in a COVID-19 positive patient with severe bilateral pneumonia - PubMed
					

Non-surgical spontaneous pneumoperitoneum in a COVID-19 positive patient with severe bilateral pneumonia




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This Bristol study, which shows C-19 rarely in urine, will link to another Bristol study for the ephrin connection to the Mojiang henipahvirus as well as to our forthcoming trajectory for Trichosurus urine:

Mar 2021 Bristol, UK 








						COVID-19 (SARS-CoV-2) in Non-Airborne body fluids: A systematic review & Meta-analysis - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) pandemic has been predominantly respiratory. This study aimed to evaluate the presence of virus in non-airborne body fluids as transmission vehicles. Medline, EMBASE, and Cochrane Library databases were searched from December 01, 2019...




					Pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....rarely in urine....’

The powerful peritoneal macrophage response for rabies vaccination compares to the absences in COVID-19:

Jul 2020  Azithromycin / Hydroxychloroquine / Peritonism








						Histopathological findings in a COVID-19 patient affected by ischemic gangrenous cholecystitis - PubMed
					

Ischemic gangrenous cholecystitis can be a tardive complication of COVID-19, and it is characterized by a dysregulated host inflammatory response and thrombosis of medium-size vessels.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....at day 32, patient revealed abdominal pain without signs of peritonism at examination....with a remarkable activity of macrophages (anti-CD68)....ischemic gangrenic cholecystitis....’

Pressurized Intraperitoneal Aerosolized Chemotherapy (Florida, Arabia, Germany)








						COVID-19: impact on colorectal surgery - PubMed
					

This paper evaluates the issues surrounding these challenges including the OR environment and AGPs which are germane to surgical practices around the world. Although there is no single universally agreed upon set of answers, we have presented what we think is a balanced cogent description of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




As sensed yesterday in this thread, the Italians asked in 2020:

Sep 2020  Italy: Are They The Same?








						Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP) and coronavirus disease 19 (COVID-19): Are they similar? - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 has radically changed our lives causing hundreds of thousands of victims worldwide and influencing our lifestyle and habits. Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP) is a disease of felids caused by the feline coronaviruses (FCoV). FIP has been considered irremediably deadly until the last...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....FIP has been considered irremediably deadly until the last few years....one of the most promising therapeutic compounds against FIP, remdesivir....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2021)

One can arrive at Mojiang (Tongguan), the location of SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, by viewing this map:









						Jinghong
					

Jinghong is the capital of Xishuangbanna in southern Yunnan. Jinghong has about 643,000 residents. Mapcarta, the open map.




					mapcarta.com
				



(Note that the Chinese expressway comes near to both Tongguan and Mengla. It also connects to the animal market at Kunming. These nearby rivers flow into Vietnam and Hanoi, so we will digress a bit on the history of Calmette, of the Calmette-Guerin (BCG) for Mycobacterium in connection with Trichosurus.

Mojiang Virus Ephrin Receptor








						Idiosyncratic Mòjiāng virus attachment glycoprotein directs a host-cell entry pathway distinct from genetically related henipaviruses - PubMed
					

In 2012, cases of lethal pneumonia among Chinese miners prompted the isolation of a rat-borne henipavirus (HNV), Mòjiāng virus (MojV). Although MojV is genetically related to highly pathogenic bat-borne henipaviruses, the absence of a conserved ephrin receptor-binding motif in the MojV...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Absence of a conserved ephrin receptor binding motif....indicates a differing host-cell recognition mechanism. We confirm the inability of MojV-G to interact with known paramyxoviral receptors....independent from a well-characterized ephrin B2/B3, sialic acid and CD 150-mediated entry.’

The Bristol, UK ephrin study:

Jun 2019  Ephrin Receptor Facilitates Macrophage Recognition of Differentiating Human Erythroblasts








						Ephrin/Eph receptor interaction facilitates macrophage recognition of differentiating human erythroblasts - PubMed
					

Erythropoiesis is one of the most efficient cellular processes in the human body producing approximately 2.5 million red blood cells every second. This process occurs in a bone marrow niche comprised of a central resident macrophage surrounded by differentiating erythroblasts, termed an...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




May 2021  Ok., R.I., India, Indiana, N.C., Connecticut, Malaysia:
Ephrin Receptor / COVID-19








						Mass spectrometry-based proteomic platforms for better understanding of SARS-CoV-2 induced pathogenesis and potential diagnostic approaches - PubMed
					

While protein-protein interaction is the first step of the SARS-CoV-2 infection, recent comparative proteomic profiling enabled the identification of over 11,000 protein dynamics, thus providing a comprehensive reflection of the molecular mechanisms underlying the cellular system in response to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Ephrin receptor A2 (EPHA2) was identified by 11 studies including all proteomic platforms, suggesting it as a potential future target for SARS-CoV-2 infection mechanisms and development of new therapeutic strategies. We further discuss potentials of future proteomics strategies for identifying prognostic SARS-CoV-2 responsive age-, gender-dependent, tissue-specific protein targets.’

Jun 2021  Sloan-Kettering, Brigham and Women’s Hospital, SUNY Downstate Health Sciences, Brooklyn: EPH A1 Signaling Pathway








						Ephrin-A1 and the sheddase ADAM12 are upregulated in COVID-19 - PubMed
					

More than 3.5 million people have died globally from COVID-19, yet an effective therapy is not available. It is, therefore, important to understand the signaling pathways that mediate disease progression in order to identify new molecular targets for therapeutic development. Here, we report that...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2021)

In post #528, one can compress the map with the fingers to find the location of Mengla and Tongguan. Mengla is closest to North Vietnam, a large reservoir at the Yayangshan Dam, is just south of Tongguan.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2021)

The Bristol study (Jun 2019) states: ‘We detect a rise in integrin activation on erythroblasts at the stage at which the cells bind which is independent of EPH receptor presence....we show that specific inhibitory peptides of shRNA depletion of EPHB4 cause a significant decrease in the ability of macrophages to interact with erythroblasts but do not affect integrin activation....EPHB4 expression is required on erythroblasts to facilitate initial recognition and subsequent interaction with macrophages, alongside the presence of active integrins.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2021)

Because the George Floyd-Derek Chauvin story links to opioid addiction, and because both the SARS-CoV-2 in Floyd’s brain as well as the fentanyl in Floyd’s brain link to precisely one vaccine, Johnson & Johnson, the investigation returns to the pre-cART treatment era for HIV-1. One reason for review is due to opioid’s neurological influence on HIV-1 infection. Furthermore, the pre-cART treatment era would synchronize with the evolution of SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13 from Mojiang County, especially opioid addiction and HIV-1 in Southeast Asia. Another reason for review is because retroviral elements can integrate into the coronavirus genome.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2021)

We will shortly link Yunnan Province and Vietnam to CYP2D6 polymorphisms, which we think is a factor in thromboembolism and CYP2D6 in Americans, via this report for Astrazeneca vaccine:

23 Jun 2021   Thromboembolism / Astrazeneca / COVID-19








						Blood clots and bleeding events following BNT162b2 and ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 vaccine: An analysis of European data - PubMed
					

The involvement of viruses and SARS-CoV-2 in autoimmune diseases is well known. The recent demonstration that ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 Covid-19 (AstraZeneca) vaccine (ChA) favors the production of anti-platelet factor 4 (anti-PF4) antibodies, blood clots, and thrombocytopenia raises the question of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

An Australian scientist refutes the lab leak theory and says none got sick at the Wuhan lab:

28 Jun 2021  An Australian Scientist Who Was the Only Foreigner at the Wuhan Virus Lab Says She Never Got COVID-19 and Doesn’t Believe the Center Leaked It








						An Australian scientist who was the only foreigner at the Wuhan virus lab says she never got COVID-19 and doesn't believe the center leaked it
					

Danielle Anderson, 42, worked at the Wuhan Institute of Virology's BSL-4 lab until November 2019. She told Bloomberg News she saw no sign of illness.




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....What people are saying is just not how it is....not aware of anyone falling ill at the time....very, very extensive training....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

Another report on Danielle Anderson has more details:



			https://www.newsmax.com/news/newsfront/2021/06/27
		

’....”It’s exceedingly difficult to actually make it work when you want it to work,” she said....targeted by U.S. extremists in early 2020....”The virus was in the right place at the right time and everything lined up to cause this disaster.” ‘

Agreeing with Anderson, the trajectory will further investigate the use of adenoviruses such as Ad26, a rarer virus than Ad5, as well as differences found in Homo sapiens CYP2D6 for the metabolism of xenobiotics. We have already mentioned Australian brush-tailed possum, Trichosurus as as rapid metabolizer of xenobiotics, though this rapidity in humans causes a CYP2D6 deficit. We think this deficit not only links to Trichosurus being capable of sustaining a reservoir for Mycobacterium bovis in Australia, but also CYP2D6-linked human malaria in Yunnan and Vietnam.

CYP2D6








						CYP2D6 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

https://Www.newsmax.com/newsfront/2021/06/27/id/1026611/


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

The Last – And Only – Foreign Scientist in The Wuhan Lab Speaks Out
					

Danielle Anderson was working in what has become the world's most notorious laboratory just weeks before the first known cases of Covid-19 emerged in central China. Yet, the Australian virologist still wonders what she missed.




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

We mentioned mefloquine for Trichosurus in post #523 and its rapid xenobiotic metabolism, chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine will link malaria/Mycobacterium in Yunnan and Vietnam in comparing differences in xenobiotic metabolism linked to CYP2D6.





__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Catholic puppet, Fauci, knows that Selamectin (trade name) by Pfizer, Ltd., has been used to treat Demodex parasites in the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV, masked palm civet, Paguma larvata.  (2015)  Paguma / Demodex https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26352967 ’....with the presence of a Sarcoptidae...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....rapid metabolizer of xenobiotics, Trichosurus....’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

Interethnic differences of CYP2D6 in the U.S.









						Interethnic differences in genetic polymorphisms of CYP2D6 in the U.S. population: clinical implications - PubMed
					

DNA polymorphisms have been identified in the genes encoding a number of the cytochrome P450 (CYP) enzymes, leading to wide interindividual variation in drug clearance. CYP2D6 metabolizes a significant number of clinically used medications, and genetic variants of the CYP2D6 isozyme that result...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aug 2020  Ft. Detrick: CYP2D6 Polymorphism Genotyping / Cambodia/ Clinical Failure of Primaquine








						Prevalence of CYP2D6 Genotypes and Predicted Phenotypes in a Cohort of Cambodians at High Risk for Infections with Plasmodium vivax - PubMed
					

Clinical failure of primaquine (PQ) has been demonstrated in people with CYP450 2D6 genetic polymorphisms that result in reduced or no enzyme activity. The distribution of CYP2D6 genotypes and predicted phenotypes in the Cambodian population is not well described. Surveys in other Asian...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 28, 2021)

badger2 said:


> An Australian scientist refutes the lab leak theory and says none got sick at the Wuhan lab:
> 
> 28 Jun 2021  An Australian Scientist Who Was the Only Foreigner at the Wuhan Virus Lab Says She Never Got COVID-19 and Doesn’t Believe the Center Leaked It
> 
> ...



Good point in that an experienced lab like this would have quickly quarantined and identified the virus.
They are experts in contact tracing as well, so it seems unlikely the lab could have been the source.

I would have put the lab there because of the presence of natural virus diversity like bat viruses, not to test experimental weapons.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 28, 2021)

Since Danielle Anderson was working with far more lethal viruses at the Wuhan lab, like Ebola, its seems unlikely to be the source of a covid-19 leak.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ritonavir inhibits CYP2D6. These drug interactions are not well documented:

Jun 2021  CYP2D6 Coronavirus








						Lopinavir-Ritonavir in SARS-CoV-2 Infection and Drug-Drug Interactions with Cardioactive Medications - PubMed
					

Lopinavir-ritonavir combination is being used for the treatment of SARS-CoV-2 infection. A low dose of ritonavir is added to other protease inhibitors to take advantage of potent inhibition of cytochrome (CYP) P450 3A4, thereby significantly increasing the plasma concentration of coadministered...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Ritonavir inhibits CYP2D6....Many cardiology, pulmonology, and intensivist physicians have never been exposed to clinical scenarios requiring co-prescription of cardiac and antiviral therapies.’

Oct 2020  Spain:  CYP2D6 / SARS-CoV / Loss-of-Function








						Towards Accurate Genotype-Phenotype Correlations in the CYP2D6 Gene - PubMed
					

Establishing accurate and large-scale genotype-phenotype correlations and predictions of individual response to pharmacological treatments are two of the <i>holy grails</i> of Personalized Medicine. These tasks are challenging and require an integrated knowledge of the complex processes that...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

#539: These viruses are already bioweapons before being brought into the lab, at which point two populations of the virus are created. 

#540: In all likelihood, Shi Zheng-Li started the conspiracy. Anderson, working at Wuhan with a filovirus such as ebola, would know about the Chinese filovirus, Mengla, discovered in Mengla County in 2019, from the same bat genus that is reservoir of Marburg filovirus in Africa: Rousettus.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

CYP2D6 Coagulopathies

We’ll select one of the authors of the ‘Interethnic Differences‘ report (post #538) to link thromboembolism-CYP2D6. Nguyen is also a Wisconsin author:

Nguyen AT, et al
Tamoxifen-Induced Hot Flashes / CYP2D6








						Association between CYP2D6 genotype and tamoxifen-induced hot flashes in a prospective cohort - PubMed
					

Women with reduced CYP2D6 activity have low endoxifen concentrations and likely worse long term benefits from tamoxifen. We investigated the association between CYP2D6 genotype and tamoxifen-induced hot flashes in a prospective cohort. We collected hot flash frequency and severity data over 12...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Intermediate metabolizers had greater mean hot flash scores after 4 months of tamoxifen therapy.....Conflicts of Interest: NLH received research funding from Astrazeneca; JMR has received research funding From Pfizer....’

Nguyen AT, et al
Thromboembolism / CYP2D6 / Tamoxifen








						Estrogen receptor genotype is associated with risk of venous thromboembolism during tamoxifen therapy - PubMed
					

Thromboembolism is a serious complication of tamoxifen therapy in women with breast cancer. Banked DNA from tamoxifen-treated individuals with breast cancer from the Marshfield Clinic Personalized Medicine Research Project, a population-based DNA repository, was tested for association between...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The Spanish report above (Oct 2020) states:

’Despite the inherent complexity in establishing genotype-phenotype correlations in the CYP2D6 gene, a simple phenotypic score was proposed in 2008 that qualitatively ranked the phenotype (i.e., poor, intermediate, extensive-normal or ultrarapid metabolizers) by assigning a given value for each allele, including activity enhancement due to gene duplications....This gene could be more generally useful for the accurate prediction of these genotype-phenotype correlations (particularly for missense mutations) on a genome-wide scale, and the implications for individual response to pharmacological treatments, one of the holy grails of Personalized Medicine.’

We will link these things back to FIPV infection in Trichosurus and the Antley-Bixler syndrome in humans for further comparison of CYP2D6 genetics.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2021)

To link morphine to tamoxifen will bring more into focus, CYP2D6 in Southeast Asia linking influences in viral infections such as opioid addiction and HIV-1:

Tamoxifen / Morphine








						Unveiling the Impact of Morphine on Tamoxifen Metabolism in Mice in vivo - PubMed
					

<span><b>Background:</b> Tamoxifen is used to treat breast cancer and cancer recurrences. After administration, tamoxifen is converted into two more potent antitumor compounds, 4OH-tamoxifen and endoxifen by the CYP3A4/5 and 2D6 enzymes in human. These active compounds are inactivated by the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Mouse liver microsomes were used to determine the impact of morphine on 4OH-tamoxifen metabolism in vitro.’

’P450 oxidoreductase (POR) is an electron-transport flavoprotein required for the catalytic activities of all microsomal (but not mitochondrial) cytochrome P450 enzymes. The 50 distinct cytochrome P450 enzymes are involved in the biosynthesis of steroid hormones, prostaglandins, bile acids, leukotrienes, vitamin D, retinoids, and other molecules, as well as in the hepatic metabolism of drugs and xenobiotics.’
(Miller WL, P450 Oxidoreductase Deficiency and the Antley-Bixler Syndrome, in Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, Ch. 179)


----------



## badger2 (Jun 29, 2021)

Shown on the Jinghong map will be links to Dali, Pu’er, Tongguan, and Mengla in Yunnan Province.  We mentioned Dali on 19 Feb 2020 in the snake meat thread, post #467, that linked Wuhan Institute of Virology:

Post #467




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Iwata explains in a video in the report (post #460) which states at timepoint 4:15 ' "There was no distinction between the green zone which is free of infection and the red zone....(@5: 56) I never had fear...." '



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....2.) Bat SARS-like Coronavirus Rf 4092 Eco Health Alliance, New York; Yunnan Institute of Endemic Diseases, Dali; Dali University, Dali; Wuhan Institute of Virology.’

Jinghong Map of Yunnan








						Jinghong
					

Jinghong is the capital of Xishuangbanna in southern Yunnan. Jinghong has about 643,000 residents. Mapcarta, the open map.




					mapcarta.com
				



Pu’er is NNE of Jinghong. Mengla is ESE of Jinghong. Tongguan (SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative) is on Route G213 (G8511 Expressway), NE of Pu’er.

Linking back to CYP2D6 previously, we’ll look closer at the amino acids involved in these mutations:

Vivax Malaria / Pu’er, Yunnan / Dali University, Yunnan / CYP2D6 Mutations








						The association of CYP2D6 gene polymorphisms in the full-length coding region with higher recurrence rate of vivax malaria in Yunnan Province, China - PubMed
					

Mutation of CYP2D6*10 allele accounts for the highest proportion of vivax malaria cases in Yunnan Province. The mutations of c. 886C > T and CYP2D6*2 allele, which correspond to impaired PQ metabolizer phenotype, are most closely related to the relapse of vivax malaria. In addition, the genotype …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2021)

How the Delta variant does in Russian hosts will be especially interesting, because Putin has revealed he has taken the adenovirus-vectored vaccine:

3 hours ago, Moscow Times  Coronavirus in Russia








						Coronavirus in Russia: The Latest News | Feb. 24 - The Moscow Times
					

Russia has confirmed 18,315,292 cases of coronavirus and 378,784 deaths, according to the national coronavirus information center. Russia’s total excess fatality count since the start of the coronavirus pandemic is at least 995,000. Under half the population is fully vaccinated.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



’....Putin said Wednesday that he was vaccinated against the coronavirus with Russia’s Sputnik V jab, lifting the veil on a months-long secret that did little to quell Russians’ vaccine hesitancy....25 June Russia is investigating reports of the first Delta Plus variant infections within its borders, the country’s consumer protection watchdog told state-run RIA Novosti on Friday....18 Jun nearly 90% of Moscow’s new infections are the Delta variant, said Mayor Sobyanin.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2021)

It appears that the Delta variant is a pandemic of the unvaccinated:

27 Jun 2021  LA Times: Delta Variant U.S. (California)








						Highly contagious Delta coronavirus variant spreading fast in California
					

The Delta variant now makes up 14.5% of coronavirus cases analyzed so far this month in California, up from 4.7% in May.




					www.latimes.com
				



’....Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was 88% effective against symptomatic disease caused by the Delta variant and 96% protective against hospitalization.’


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2021)

Via video, Putin answers questions from citizens about COVID-19 and vaccinations:

30 Jun 2021  Novaya Gazeta








						Новая газета
					

Журналистские расследования о коррупции в бизнесе и во власти, специальные репортажи с событий политической и культурной жизни, главные новости, галереи, онлайн-кинотеатр, мнения и рецензии ведущих журналистов и экспертов страны




					novayagazeta.ru
				



’....
Eshche odin vopros pro vaktsinatsiiu
Another Question About Vaccination

Videovopros is Moskvy of Ekateriny:
Video Question from Moscow from Ekaterina:

“Ia planirovala poluchit vaktsinu, no, k sozhaleniiu, v punktakh vaktsinatsii vrachi ne smogli otvetit’ na vopros, ne iavliaiutsia li protivopokazaniiami moi zabolevaniia.
I was planning to receive a vaccine, but unfortunately, at the vaccination points, the doctors could not answer the question if my diseases were contraindications.

Gde mozhno poluchit’ kvalifitsirovannuiu pomoshch’ i otvety na moi voprosy?
Where can I get qualified help and answers to my questions?”

Vladimir Putin: 

“Otvet prostoi.
The answer is simple.

Esli u vas est’ kakie-to zabolevvaniia, khronicheskie, to naverniaka vy obshchaetes’ s vrachom-spetsialistom, kotoryi vas vedet.
If you have any diseases, chronic, then for sure you are talking with a specialist doctor who is leading you.

V privivochnykh punktakh mogut ne skazal.
At the vaccination stations, they may not say.

Kto tam rabotaet?
Who works there?

Medsestry.
Nurses.

A rech’ idet ob uzkikh spetsialistakh, k nim nuzhno obratit’sia.
And we are talking about, narrow specialists, you need to contact them.”
....
“ I vam rekomenduiu!” Putin rasskazal, chto privilsia “Sputnikom V.”
”And I recommend it to you!” Putin said that he took “Sputnik V.”

Vooruzhennye sily privivaiutsia etoi vaktsinoi, a ia vse-taki Verkhovnyi glavnokomanduiushchi,” otmetil on.
The armed forces are vaccinated with this vaccine, but I am still the Supreme Commander-in-Chief,” he said.

Pri etom Putin skazal, chto pochti ne sovetovalsia s vrachami, a smotrel, kakoi preparat vybiraiut znakomye.
At the same time, Putin said that he almost did not consult with doctors, but watched which drug his friends were choosing.

Po dannym presidenta, uzhe vaktsinirovany svyshche 20 mil rossiian.
According to the president, over 20 million Russians havve already been vaccinated. 

On takzhe uveril, chto ot rossiiskikh vaktsin net takikh posledstvii, kak ot “AstraZeneki” ili “Pfaizera.”
He also assured that therre are no such consequences from Russian vaccines as from AstraZeneca or Pfizer.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

Comparison of vaccines, such as Sputnik V, which uses two different adenovirus vectors, and AstraZeneca, which uses a chimpanzee adenovirus, this report from Izvestia on Pfizer and Moderna:

26 Jun 2021  Izvestia








						Фармрегулятор США расширил предупреждения к вакцинам Pfizer и Moderna
					






					iz.ru
				




Farmregulator SShA rashiril preduprezhdeniia k vaktsinam Pfizer i Moderna
US Pharmaceutical Regulator Expands Warnings for Pfizer and Moderna Vaccines
....
Reguliator otmechaet risk vospaleniia serdtsa posle vaktsinatsii ukazannymi preparatami.
The regulator notes the risk of heart inflammation after vaccination with these drugs
....
povyshennogo riska miokardita (vospalenie serdechnoi myshtsy) i perikardita (vospalenie tkani, okruzhaiushchei serdtse) posle vaktsinatsii.
due to perceived risk of myocarditis (inflammation of the heart muscle) and pericarditis (inflammation of the tissues surrounding the heart) following vaccination.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

AstraZeneca vaccine uses chimpanzee adenovirus as a vector, and France refused it earlier:

10 May 2021  Frantsiia otkazhetsia ot AstraZeneca protiv novykh shtammov
France Will Not Use AstraZeneca Vaccine Against New Strains








						Франция не будет использовать вакцину AstraZeneca против новых штаммов
					

Франция откажется от AstraZeneca против новых штаммов коронавируса. С возбудителем будут бороться вакцинами от других фирм, сообщает телеканал «Известия». Официальное заявление сделал глава Пятой республики Эммануэль Макрон. Ранее Еврокомиссия не продлила контракт с AstraZeneca на второе...




					iz.ru
				



’....
Evrochinovniki podali v sud na farmatsevtov.
European officials filed a lawsuit against pharmacists.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

A few points are necessary for Russian Sputnik V vaccine before making the link to ebola and other filoviruses:

1 Jul 2021  Sputnik V. Vse o pervoi rossiiskoi vaktsine ot koronavirusa
All About the First Russian Vaccine Against Coronavirus








						"Спутник V". Все о первой российской вакцине от коронавируса
					

Гам-КОВИД-Вак", известная также как "Спутник V", — первая зарегистрированная в мире вакцина для профилактики COVID-19. По оценкам разработчиков, препарат... РИА Новости, 02.07.2021




					ria.ru
				




V vaktsine ispol’zuiut vektor na osnove dvvukh raznykh shtammov adenovirusa cheloveka - 26go i piatgogo serotipa (Ad26, Ad5)
The vaccine uses a vector based on two different strains of human adenovirus — serotypes 26 and 5.
....
V mire est’ neskol’ko vektornykh vaktsin ot koronavirusa.
There are several vector vaccines for coronavirus in the world.

Naprimer, amerikanskaia kompaniia Johnson & Johnson sozdala preperat na osnove adenovirusa cheloveka Ad26, a kitaiskaia CanSino Biologics — Ad5.
For example, the American company Johnson & Johnson created a drug based on the human adenovirus Ad26, and the Chinese CanSino Biologics — ad5.

Obe vvodiat odnokratno.
Both are administered once.
....
Unikal’nost’ i vtoroi dozakh ispol’zovany raznye virusnye vektory - snachala Ad26, zatem Ad5.
The uniqueness of the Russian technology is that different viral vectors are used in the first and second doses - first Ad26, then Ad5.

Pri takoi skheme obshche uroven’ immunizatsii namnogo vyshe.
With this scheme, the overall level of immunization is much higher.

Eshche odnu vektornuiu vaktsinu razrabotala anglo-shvedskaia kompaniia, AstraZeneca.
Another vector vaccine was developed by the Anglo-Swedish company AstraZeneca.

Odnako v nei v kachestve vektora ispol’zuiut adenovirus shimpanze.’
However, it uses chimpanzee adenovirus as a vector.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

One important thing the reader can do is to memorize the mutations that comprise the Delta variant, because some of them occur in other variants, while others do not:

1 Jul 2021  Delta Variant Surges Worldwide








						As Delta Variant Surges, Outbreaks Return in Many Parts of the World
					

The nightmare is returning. In Indonesia, grave diggers are working into the night, as oxygen and vaccines are in short supply. In Europe, countries are slamming their doors shut once again, with quarantines and travel bans. In Bangladesh, urban garment workers fleeing an impending lockdown are...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

One link to adenovirus 26, ebola and the filoviruses is here:

May 2021  Germany, Korea, UK:, Janssen Pharmaceuticals, Titusville, N.J.; Brighton Collaboration, Decatur, Ga.; University of Florida at Gainesville: Ad26 ZEBOV/MVA-BN-Filo








						Immunogenicity of Ad26.COV2.S vaccine against SARS-CoV-2 variants in humans - PubMed
					

The Ad26.COV2.S vaccine<sup>1-3</sup> has demonstrated clinical efficacy against symptomatic COVID-19, including against the B.1.351 variant that is partially resistant to neutralizing antibodies<sup>1</sup>. However, the immunogenicity of this vaccine in humans against SARS-CoV-2 variants of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




(2012) Leiden, The Netherlands: Ad35 & Ad26 Responses to Multiple Filovirus Species








						Ad35 and ad26 vaccine vectors induce potent and cross-reactive antibody and T-cell responses to multiple filovirus species - PubMed
					

Filoviruses cause sporadic but highly lethal outbreaks of hemorrhagic fever in Africa in the human population. Currently, no drug or vaccine is available for treatment or prevention. A previous study with a vaccine candidate based on the low seroprevalent adenoviruses 26 and 35 (Ad26 and Ad35)...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




No doubt that Mengla filovirus previously mentioned, has been tested in animals.

Influenza virus recognizes sialic acid:

Influenza Recognizes Sialic Acid








						Influenza A viruses use multivalent sialic acid clusters for cell binding and receptor activation - PubMed
					

Influenza A virus (IAV) binds its host cell using the major viral surface protein hemagglutinin (HA). HA recognizes sialic acid, a plasma membrane glycan that functions as the specific primary attachment factor (AF). Since sialic acid alone cannot fulfill a signaling function, the virus needs to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Sep 2019  Human Adenovirus Type 26 Uses Sialic Acid-Bearing Glycans As Primary Cell Entry Receptor








						Human adenovirus type 26 uses sialic acid-bearing glycans as a primary cell entry receptor - PubMed
					

Adenoviruses are clinically important agents. They cause respiratory distress, gastroenteritis, and epidemic keratoconjunctivitis. As non-enveloped, double-stranded DNA viruses, they are easily manipulated, making them popular vectors for therapeutic applications, including vaccines. Species D...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....We observe complete conservation of Tyr314 and Lys349 across the four types and conservation of Asp312 with HAdV-D8.’

With the addition of asparagine (N), the SARS-CoV-2 mutation @ 417 is interesting to compare for the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant, originally published as K417N/T, as if the virus was imitating HAdV-D8.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

We think that the reason the CDC changed its webpage for the P.1 Brazil-Japan variant mutation, K417N/T to K417T (removing the N), even though P.1 also has a T20N mutation, was due to its link to Japanese adenovirus outbreaks: 

Japan / HAdV-D8 Outbreak








						Adenoviral Infections in Singapore: Should New Antiviral Therapies and Vaccines Be Adopted? - PubMed
					

Singapore would benefit from more frequent studies of clinical HAdV genotypes to identify patients at risk for severe disease and help guide the use of new antiviral therapies, such as brincidofovir, and potential administration of HAdV 4 and 7 vaccine.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....HAdV-D8, -D54, and -C2 (Japan)....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

We can link these adenovirus outbreaks in Japan. It was OP MindWars who first posted on the Mengla virus, but did not know its geography:

22 Feb 2019  A New Disturbing Ebola Related Virus Has Been Found in Bats in China
https://www.usmessageboard.com/thre...ebola-related-virus-has-been-found-in-bats-in china-known-as-the-filovirus-deadly.741110/
‘....8 Jan 2019....A professor at the Duke-Nus Medical School in Singapore....’

The adenovirus article in post #554 links to

1. Emerging Infectious Diseases Programme, Duke-NUS Medical School, Singapore

2. George Mason University, Manassas, Virginia

3. American University, Washington, D.C.

Mengla was found in Rousettus, the same genus that is reservoir for Marburg virus in Africa.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

A new disturbing ebola related virus has been found in bats in China known as the filovirus deadly
					

The Big Wobble:  A new disturbing Ebola-related virus has been found in bats in China known as the filovirus or Mengla virus and can be deadly to humans Researchers have discovered a new Ebola-related virus in bats in China, a study says. The potentially dangerous filovirus, known as Mengla...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2021)

It was Bottlecap’s post #27 that linked the Obama-Biden administration for Duke-NUS funding:

15 Sep 2020  post #27:





						Covid 19 news 9.14.2020.  NY Post reports virus made in lab
					

This Virologist will be on FOX tonight...  Looking forward to hear what it is she has to say.. I know MD's on both sides of this fence and I want to hear where the evidence is and what she has.  She may be on fox but she has to stay hidden or die



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Three principles have emerged:

1. Vaccines are still beating the variants.

2. The variants are pummeling unvaccinated people.

3. The longer principle No. 2 holds, the less likely No. 1 will hold.









						The 3 Simple Rules That Underscore the Danger of Delta
					

Vaccines are still beating the variants, but the unvaccinated world is being pummeled.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Highly contagious Delta in Australia is described in this report:









						Delta variant of Covid leaves the world in chaos
					

As the Delta variant threatens a looming Covid-19 outbreak in New South Wales it seems Australia is not alone.




					www.news.com.au
				



’....It’s a virus that is very capable of transmitting even when we have very fleeting proximity between the individual who is infectious and any of us who might be passing by.”


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Daszak of Eco Health Alliance and Z.L. Shi of Wuhan Institute of Virology co-authored the Mengla filovirus, which links back to 2015-16, which also links to Fauci at NIH:

Mengla Dianlovirus Isolate (Rousettus - wt/CHN/2015/Sharen-Bat 9447-1, complete genome)




__





						Mengla dianlovirus isolate Rousettus-wt/CHN/2015/Sharen-Bat9447-1, com - Nucleotide - NCBI
					





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Journal: submitted 1 Jun 2021, National Center for Biotechnology Information, NIH, Bethesda, Md.
....The reference sequence is identical to KX371887.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/nuccore/KX371887‘

Clicking on the KX371887 yields the Pubmed article:








						Genetically Diverse Filoviruses in Rousettus and Eonycteris spp. Bats, China, 2009 and 2015 - PubMed
					

Genetically divergent filoviruses detected in Rousettus and Eonycteris spp. bats in China exhibited 61%-99% nt identity with reported filoviruses, based on partial replicase sequences, and they demonstrated lung tropism. Co-infection with 4 different filoviruses was found in 1 bat. These results...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Daszak P., Shi Z.L. Submitted 8 Jun 2016....Collection sites map: Mengla....Jinghong....We detected filofirus RNA in 15 fruit bat specimens (Eonycteris spelaea and Rousettus sp.)....5 samples contained filoviruses with more widespread tissue tropism....lung.’

As the chart shows, most of these filovirus-infected bats were infected in their lungs. The COVID-19 mutation D614G that Fauci flubbed in his video precisely links to ebola vaccine. Fauci knew about filoviruses infecting the lungs of Chinese bats as early as 2015-2016.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 6, 2021)

It’s difficult to say that California is the state to watch for the Delta variant. Even though it contains the California mutation, L452R, moister Missouri is coming up from behind:

5 Jul 2021  Missouri Requests Federal COVID Aid


			https://www.yahoo.com/news/missouri-requests-federal-covid-19-aid-143914640.html
		

’....Missouri reported 4, 271 new COVID-19 cases in the past week....265 are in intensive care....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Missouri requests federal COVID aid as cases surge; Fourth of July travel raises concerns: Latest COVID-19 Updates
					

Americans enjoying newfound liberty are expected to travel and gather over the Fourth of July weekend in numbers not seen since pre-pandemic days.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 6, 2021)

A statistic of note is for those who either received the chimpanzee adenovirus-vectored vaccine, or the BNT 162b2 vaccine. Also, “Fauci’s mutation” (D614G) is implicated:









						Home - ProMED - ProMED-mail
					

ProMED is the largest publicly-available surveillance system conducting global reporting of infectious diseases outbreaks. Subscribe today.




					promedmail.org
				



’....In vitro, Delta variant  shows approximately an 8-fold decrease in sensitivity to vaccine-elicited antibodies compared to wild-type Wuhan-1 bearing D614G. Serum neutralizing titres against the SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant were significantly lower in participants vaccinated with ChadOx-1 as compared to BNT 162b2 (GMT 3372 vs. 654, p under 0001). These combined epidemiological and in vitro data indicate that the dominance of the Delta variant in India has been most likely driven by a combination of evasion of neutralizing antibodies in previously infected individuals and increased virus infectivity. Whilst severe disease in fully vaccinated HCW was rare, breakthrough transmission clusters in hospitals associated with Delta are concerning and indicate that infection control measures need continue in the post-vaccination era.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Promedmail, above, continues, with further explanations of Delta:

’Our work shows that the Delta variant virus had a fitness advantage compared to the Alpha variant in a validated 3D respiratory organoid system....In the absence of published data on the transmissibility of the Delta variant, we predict that this variant will have a transmission advantage relative to Wuhan-1 with D614G in individuals with pre-existing immunity from vaccination/natural infection as well as in settings where there is low vaccine coverage and low prior exposure. At population scale, extensive vaccinations will likely protect against moderate to severe disease and will decrease transmission of the Delta variant. However, vaccine breakthrough clusters among HCW is of concern given that hospitals frequently treat individuals who may have suboptimal immune responses to vaccination due to comorbidity. Such patients could be at risk for severe disease following infection from HCW or other staff within hospital environments. Therefore, strategies to boost vaccine responses against variants are warranted in HCW and attention to infection control procedures should be continued even in the post-vaccination era.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2021)

Already mentioned is the Delta variant mutation L452R (California). The new variant is called Lambda, where glutamine replaces the arginine.

Lambda Variant / Peru








						Lambda — the new coronavirus variant puzzling scientists due to its 'unusual mutations'
					

The strain was first detected in Peru and has since spread to 27 countries including the UK




					www.geo.tv
				



’....L452Q....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2021)

This Lambda variant is using a glutamine, and there is at least one example for the coronavirus genome where mutation to glutamine links both a porcine coronavirus and human coronavirus. This mutagenesis links to the N/T mutations of the mu-opioid receptor for fentanyl (Johnson & Johnson vaccine, previously mentioned):

‘Reversion of this site by mutagenesis of p6-hAPN to  change asparagine 291 (N291) to glutamic acid (N291E) or threonine 293 to glutamine (T293Q, generated pg-hAPN/N291E and p6-hAPN/T293Q, respectively.....Transfection of BHK-21 cells....resulted in expression of hAPN in all of the cells except those transfected by empty vector....inoculation of these transfected cells resulted in infection of cells expressing....p6hAPN/T293Q....feline APN also has amino acid differences....Q293....resulted in a protein that serves as receptor for both TGEV and HCov-229E.’
(Wentworth DE, Holmes KV, Addition of a Single Glycosylation Site to hAPN Blocks Human Coronavirus-229E Receptor Activity, in Nidoviruses: Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses)


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thus returning to the Wakaleo marsupial lion connection in Australia and the COVID-infected Bronx tiger, the new Peruvian Lambda variant links to humans via the mutation to glutamine:

Uniprot Human APN, Q293
(scroll down to sequences)




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



’....Q293....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2021)

Avian Flu Talk, 2 Jul 2021:

Mexico and Peru thread: ‘Of all the COVID variants, Mexican and Peru variants frightens me the most. Why? 10% death rate. Whatever the reason, 10% is extreme....No, it’s the new Lambda variant — hell on wheels — I spotted it....UK, US, Germany and Australia.

The case fatality rates are

USA  1.80%

Brazil  2.79 %

India 1.32%

Mexico  9.20%

Peru  9.36%....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2021)

More statistics on the Lambda variant are found at Avian Flu Talk, Lambda thread:





__





						COVID-19 / South Africa Omicron Variant Forum
					

COVID-19 South Africa Omicron Variant - Discussion Forum




					www.avianflutalk.com
				



’Lambda Cases

U.S. 623

Germany 99

Spain 55

Israel 25

France 14

Italy 11

UK 7

Netherlands  1


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2021)

The Sydney lockdown has been extended until 16 Jul 2021.

More on Lambda:








						The Lambda coronavirus variant has arrived in Australia. Here's what we know so far
					

Some reports suggest the new Lambda variant could be fast spreading and difficult to tackle with vaccines. What is this strain and should we be worried?




					www.abc.net.au
				



’....What this should emphasize to everyone is that we need global effort in the vaccination campaign.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2021)

In deadly Appalachia, they don’t believe it’s real:

ICU Nurses: Their Neighbors Called COVID-19 A Hoax








						Their neighbors called covid-19 a hoax. Can these ICU nurses forgive them?
					

ABINGDON, Va. - The hospital executives at the lectern called her a hero, and the struggle that had earned Emily Boucher that distinction showed on her face: in the pallor acquired over 12-hour shifts in the intensive care unit, the rings beneath eyes that watched almost every day as covid-19...




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....You leave the hospital and you come out into a community that doesn’t believe that it’s real and in what it can do....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2021)

Japan’s new Delta variant declaration extends to 22 Aug 2021. Further Lambda variant studies are warranted, because it differs from Delta by one amino acid.

8 Jul 2021  Japan Olympics


			https://www.yahoo.com/news/japan-declare-state-of-emergency-tokyo-045948435.html


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yahoo | Mail, Weather, Search, Politics, News, Finance, Sports & Videos
					

Latest news coverage, email, free stock quotes, live scores and video are just the beginning. Discover more every day at Yahoo!




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2021)

The C-19 Lambda variant arose in Peru, which sports the highest case fatality rate in the world, approaching 10%. Here we link the SARS-CoV-2 Lambda variant back to Nadia and Azul, the Bronx Zoo tigers, via feline infectious peritonitis virus and by default, the Alice Springs marsupial lion, Wakaleo. 

The Wuhan Institute of Virology is no doubt implicated in the uniqueness of glutamine, the amino acid that COVID-19 mutated to in Peruvian infections, the L452Q mutation, that sets Lambda apart from the Delta variant, which mutation is L452R.

We’ve already mentioned FIPV in Australian marsupials in this thread (Trichosurus opposum), though this report fails to give important details about how a feline virus (changes [italics]) in virulence due to mutations, and they don’t give the name of the virus they are talking about:

12 Ap 2020  The Real Reason Veterinarians Gave A Tiger A COVID-19 Test








						The Real Reason Veterinarians Gave a Tiger a Covid-19 Test
					

It’s hard for humans in New York City to get a test for the coronavirus. So when a Bronx Zoo tiger tested positive for Covid-19, it invited some questions.




					www.wired.com
				



‘....Cats are extremely susceptible to a type of coronavirus that impacts the GI tract, for instance. Ann Hohenhaus, a staff doctor at New York’s Animal Medical Center, estimates that as many as 80% of cats get this “extremely common” strain. It causes mild diarrhea; it doesn’t make them very sick,” Hohenhaus says.’

Whether this virus of Hohenhaus is named or not, FIPV links to the GI tract, and is a disease that is 100% fatal in cats.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2021)

As will be shown, a GI tract coronavirus, due to mutations, changes to a 100% fatal coronavirus, FIPV. First, the Wuhan lab link:

Jun 2020 Mpro /  Wuhan Institute of Virology; Taussig Cancer Center, Cleveland, Ohio; Utah State University; University of Queensland, Brisbane, Australia; Shanghai; Tianjin; Academy of Military Medical Sciences, Beijing.








						Structure of Mpro from SARS-CoV-2 and discovery of its inhibitors - PubMed
					

A new coronavirus, known as severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), is the aetiological agent responsible for the 2019-2020 viral pneumonia outbreak of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19)<sup>1-4</sup>. Currently, there are no targeted therapeutic agents for the treatment...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




From the extremely common coronavirus of Hohenhaus to the rare glutamine of SARS-CoV-2:

Dec 2020  Arizona; Greece / Mpro Non-Specific Promiscuous SARS-CoV-2 Protease Inhibitors








						Ebselen, Disulfiram, Carmofur, PX-12, Tideglusib, and Shikonin Are Nonspecific Promiscuous SARS-CoV-2 Main Protease Inhibitors - PubMed
					

Among the drug targets being investigated for SARS-CoV-2, the viral main protease (M<sup>pro</sup>) is one of the most extensively studied. M<sup>pro</sup> is a cysteine protease that hydrolyzes the viral polyprotein at more than 11 sites. It is highly conserved and has a unique substrate...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Mpro is a cysteine protease that cleaves the viral polyprotein at more than 11 sites. It has a unique substrate preference of glutamine at the P1 position, while no host protease is known to have such a preference. As such, the most potent Mpro inhibitors such as GC376 and N3 all contain a 2-pyrrolidone substitution at the P1 position as a mimetic of the glutamine in the substrate. Several crystal structures of Mpro in complex with inhibitors have been solved, showing that the pyrrolidone forms multiple hydrogen bonds with the His163 and Glu166 side chains and the main chain of Phe140. In addition to the classic pyrrolidone-containing Mpro inhibitors, seeral noncanonical Mpro inhibitors have also been reported with both enzymic inhibition and cellular antiviral activity. (ref. 11).’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2021)

Continuing with reference # 11 of the above study, we link the peritoneal macrophages of Australian bursh-tailed opposum, Tricholurus, recalling that rabies series of vaccines that target the powerful macrophages of the peritoneum, is given in the stomach:

It’s obvious Hohenhaus’s tiger report is referring to FECV, though leaves the most important thing, mutations, out:

Reversal of Feline Infectious Peritonitis / 3CLpro








						Reversal of the Progression of Fatal Coronavirus Infection in Cats by a Broad-Spectrum Coronavirus Protease Inhibitor - PubMed
					

Coronaviruses infect animals and humans causing a wide range of diseases. The diversity of coronaviruses in many mammalian species is contributed by relatively high mutation and recombination rates during replication. This dynamic nature of coronaviruses may facilitate cross-species transmission...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Feline enteric coronavirus (FECV) causes inapparent or mild enteritis in cats, but a highly fatal disease, called feline infectious peritonitis (FIP), can arise through mutations of FECV to FIP virus (FIPV)....Here we evaluated therapeutic efficacy of our 3CLpro inhibitor in laboratory cats with FIP. FIP is 100% fatal once certain clinical and laboratory signs become apparent. We found that antiviral treatment led to full recovery of cats when treatment was started at a stage of disease that would be otherwise fatal if left untreated.
....
Shifts in tissue or cell tropism and resulting changes in virulence have also been reported for coronaviruses; porcine respiratory coronavirus causes mild respiratory infection in pigs and presumably arose from transmissible gastroenteritis virus (TGEV), the etiologic agent of gastroenteritis in young pigs with a high fatality, by spontaneous mutations and/or deletions in its genome.

 Seemingly innocuous coronavirus infection can also be turned deadly by changing its tropism, exemplified by mutation of feline enteric coronavirus (FECV) to feline infectious peritonitis virus (FIPV). Feline infectious peritonitis virus (FIP) has intrigued researchers for half a century since its first description in the 1960s.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2021)

The report, above, continues:
’....GC376, a dipeptidyl compound, consists of a warhead, a Gln surrogate structure in a position that corresponds to the P1 position, Leu in position 2, and a cap structure....resistant viruses against GC376 have not been selected at up to 20 passages....It may be speculated that the small size of GC376, compared to that of anbother 3CLpro inhibitor, NP152, makes it difficult for the virus to evade drug binding while retaining substrate cleavage capability....Our dipeptidyl 3CLpro inhibitor series was shown to be safe by the dosage regimen used in cats and effective at reversing the progression of FIP, even when the treatment was started at advanced clinical stages.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2021)

Almost 12,000 Indonesian children have been infected in one week:

8 Jul 2021  Indonesia








						'It's our failure': Half of Indonesia's COVID deaths in children are under the age of five
					

Almost 13 per cent of Indonesia's new COVID infections are being detected in children and the president of the Indonesian Pediatric Society says it is due to a failure to properly care for the country's young.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## badger2 (Jul 9, 2021)

Pfizer is on it with a booster for the Delta variant. Since the booster is designed to take care of the California mutation in Delta (L452R), it should hold against the Lambda variant (L452Q).









						Pfizer and BioNTech plan to file for emergency use authorization for COVID vaccine booster as Delta variant spreads
					

Pfizer and BioNTech plan to share their booster data with the FDA in August and file for emergency use authorization shortly thereafter.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2021)

The Delta variant shows high numbers of cases in Vermont, Washington State, and New Mexico:








						Fauci urges people to put politics aside to get vaccinated as 'nasty' delta variant rages
					

Unvaccinated individuals should put politics aside and get vaccinated to protect themselves from the highly transmissible and "nasty" delta variant Dr. Anthony Fauci said Sunday.  This is a public health issue and viruses, and public health don't know the difference between a Democrat and...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2021)

We link cannabis to androgen receptors, then to SARS-CoV-2:

1980  Cannabis / Androgen Receptors








						Marihuana inhibits dihydrotestosterone binding to the androgen receptor - PubMed
					

Marihuana and its constitutents delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol (delta 9-THC) and cannabinol (CBN) were tested for their ability to interact with the androgen receptor in rat prostate cytosol. Smoked marihuana condensate, delta 9-THC, and CBN inhibit specific binding of dihydrotestosterone (DHT) to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Some may wish to boycott the effeminzing cannabis cartoon due to the following assumption from an Italian study:

Jan 2021  Italy: Low Testosterone / Gonadal Function / COVID-19 








						Worse progression of COVID-19 in men: Is testosterone a key factor? - PubMed
					

T in comparison to estrogen may predispose men to a widespread COVID-19 infection. Low serum levels of T, which should be supposed to characterize the hormonal milieu in seriously ill individuals, may predispose men, especially elderly men, to poor prognosis or death. Further studies are needed...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2021)

It is unknown just when the CDC sanitized their webpage and removed the asparagine that the virus was alternating with threonine at position 417 of the Brazil-Japan variant, P.1. Nevertheless, Brazil leads the world in the number of current deaths within the last 7 days:

Pandemic Worldometer








						COVID-19 Weekly Trends by Country - Worldometer
					

New cases and deaths in the last 7 days vs. the preceding week. Absolute and percentage change, weekly cases and deaths per million people in every country in the world




					www.worldometers.info
				



’....Brazil 9, 071....’

The P.1 variant has no deletions such as those found in Delta or Lambda:

L18F, T20N, P26S, D138Y, R190S, K417T, E484K, N501Y, D614G, H655Y, T1027I

Comparing variants, the virus changes its glutamic acid (E) in the Brazil variant @484, to lysine (E484K), though changes from leucine (L) to glutamine (Q) in the Lambda variant (L452Q). California and Delta variants contain the leucine-to-arginine (L452R) mutation.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2021)

Note that the T20N in the P.1 variant compares with the original CDC webpage entry for the variant, K471T/N, which was changed to K417T by removing the asparagine (N). Thus, positions 20 and 417 of the spike protein reveal that indeed the virus has the ability to alternate between N and T at particular positions.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2021)

Post #583 should read ‘K417T/N’ rather than ‘K471T/N’ though that on CDC’s webpage was likely not a typo.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2021)

The feline infectious peritonitis virus (FIPV), mentioned above, at position 1273 is an asparagine (N), and position 1273 of SARS-CoV-2 is (T), threonine. The vaccine was named mRNA-1273 because it is the last amino acid in SARS-CoV-2 spike protein.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2021)

It should be mentioned that the feline coronavirus, FIPV spike @N1273 differs from two other human coronaviruses by only one atom. Both HCov-NL-63 and NCoV-229E have D1273, aspartic acid. The isoelectric point of the feline virus (N) is 5.41, both human isoelectric points = 2.77, the lowest of the amino acid pIs. This pole compares with R (arginine) the highest isoelectric poont of the amino acids, 10.76, which the virus substitutes in the Delta/California variants: L452R.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2021)

Long COVID in Middle-Aged Women: “I Can’t Walk 10m Without A Rest”

We’ll be comparing chikungunya virus to COVID-19 ‘Long COVID’ in middle-aged females, showing the connections to Alzheimer’s.

Long COVID








						Long Covid: 'I can't walk 10m without a rest'
					

Three people tell the BBC how the condition has affected their physical and mental health.



					www.bbc.com
				




Middle-Aged Women ‘Worst Affected By Long COVID,’ Studies Find








						Middle-aged women 'worst affected by long Covid', studies find
					

Five months after hospital treatment, 70% of patients studied had still not fully recovered.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2021)

This time, Fau Chi is correct about COVID-19 vaccinations, though has never mentioned the horses. Both Chikungunya and EEEV are alphaviruses:

From Promedmail, 11 Jul 2021 EEEV / Horses / Florida Panhandle
(Source: Outbreak News Today)








						Eastern Equine Encephalitis reach a dozen in Florida horses - Outbreak News Today
					

By NewsDesk  @infectiousdiseasenews Florida agriculture officials reported the 11th and 12th equid Eastern Equine Encephalitis (EEE) cases this year in the state. The latest cases are from Bay County and Jefferson County, both counties in the Florida panhandle. Both horses are alive and were...




					outbreaknewstoday.com
				



‘....Florida Panhandle....both horses were alive and were undervaccinated....’

While tracking the 2007 chikungunya outbreak to Italy and its proximity to COVID-19 in the Lombardy clusters, mention was made of EEEV, on 23 Feb 2020 in the snake meat thread:

Post #491, 23 Feb 2020




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

In post #478 we noted dephosphorylation and phosphorylation sites linked to Homo sapiens HDAC1 and chloroquine, which full text we cannot access. In the Bologna COVID-19 study (post #313), the serine-to-leucine at position 84 of COVID-19 ORF8:  'We analyzed the alternative isoforms of COVID-19...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Next, chikungunya in Yunnan links to Dazak and Eco Health Alliance at Dali, in the co-authored papers we have already mentioned in this thread:

May 2021  Emergent Chikungunya / Yunnan / Mother-To-Child (Vertical) Transmission








						Emergent chikungunya fever and vertical transmission in Yunnan Province, China, 2019 - PubMed
					

During the dengue epidemic in Yunnan Province, China, during 2019, a concurrent outbreak of chikungunya occurred in the city of Ruili, which is located in the southwest of the province, adjacent to Myanmar. As part of this outbreak, three neonatal cases of infection with indigenous chikungunya...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....
1.  Yunnan Institute of Endemic Diseases Control and Prevention, Dali, Yunnan

2. Center for Disease Control and Prevention of Southern Theater Command, Kunming, Yunnan....’

The mutations mentioned in post #491 of the snake meat thread for heparan sulfate and EEEV will be included in our comparisons between chikungunya and Long COVID.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 13, 2021)

We’ll link the alanine-to-valine Alzheimer’s-like mutation that arose on Reunion, to the Asian Tiger mosquito, which mosquito in Yunnan lacks the mutation, following this neurological link comparing chikungunya and COVID-19: 

Long COVID / Chikungunya 








						Research priorities for Long Covid: refined through an international multi-stakeholder forum - PubMed
					

Research priorities for Long Covid: refined through an international multi-stakeholder forum




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....There are important similarities between CHIKV and COVID-19 including long-lasting and heterogeneous symptoms post-acute infection and research challenges, due to a lack of standardization of case definitions, study measures, and inclusion criteria.’

Once mutated, it took the chikungunya virus 1-2 years to reach Italy for the 2007 outbreak (near the COVID-19 outbreak epicenter in Lombardy). Compare E1 on Reunion Is. to E2 of EEEV (post #491, snake meat thread):

Reunion: Chikungunya Adaption to Secondary Vector / E1 A226V Mutation








						Genome microevolution of chikungunya viruses causing the Indian Ocean outbreak - PubMed
					

The unique molecular features of the analyzed Indian Ocean isolates of chikungunya virus demonstrate their high evolutionary potential and suggest possible clues for understanding the atypical magnitude and virulence of this outbreak.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....CHIKV strains in the 2005-6 Reunion Is. outbreak incurred a mutation that facilitated transmission by the Asian Tiger mosquito, Aedes albopictus, E1 A226V, and potentially allows CHIKV to replicate more easily in mosquito cells.’

This A226V is the Alzheimer’s-like mutation, which alanine-to-valine is (age-related [italics]) in Alzheimer’s, thus underscoring more rigorous scrutiny of Long COVID in middle-aged women.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 13, 2021)

On emergent chikungunya in Yunnan, it’s obvious that if the Chinese knew about the lack of Alzheimer’s-like mutations in Yunnan CHIKV that caused transplacental transmisson, so too would Eco Health Alliance, New York. As the May 2021 Yunnan report in post #588 states: ‘E1 genes of these viruses did not harbor the A226V mutation.‘

On 1 Nov 2018 in the Evolution of the Saxophone thread, mention was made of various Japanese Alzheimer’s and Alzheimer’s-like mutations, including Zika virus:

Alanine-to-Valine, post #16





						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

We first recall that John Coltrane's Both Directions at Once, Giant Steps, and others, are classics in the evolution of saxophone virtuosity.  The Lost Album John Coltrane’s majestic 1963 session, Both Directions at Once, is discovered  As the article states, Coltrane died of liver cancer. Many...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



‘....mean age of onset: 40.3 years....A260V....A285V had a later age of onset, mean 51 years, but a more rapid course....abundant perivascular subapial amyloid deposits in Virchow-Robin spaces and Pick-like intraneuronal inclusions.’

In post #314 of this thread was mentioned the Henri Mondor variant of COVID-19, the only (apparent) variant that sports two Alzheimer’s like mutations, A653V and N501Y.

May 2021  Marseille, France: A653V Mutation








						Spreading of a new SARS-CoV-2 N501Y spike variant in a new lineage - PubMed
					

These findings warrant further studies to investigate the spread, epidemiological and clinical features, and sensitivity to immune responses of this variant.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....A new set of amino acid substitutions, including L18F, L452R, N501Y, A653V, H655Y, D796Y, G1219V,+/- Q677H....the 89 sequences obtained in our institution or other laboratories originated from the Comoros archipelago, western European countries (mostly metropolitan France), Turkey and Nigeria....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 13, 2021)

A report on the situation in The Netherlands, and recently there have been four cases of the Lambda variant in Italy:

Avian Flu Talk




__





						NL R0=2,17 !
					

https://nltimes.nl/2021/07/13/dutch-coronavirus-reproduction-level-reaches-worst-point-since-feb-2020...




					www.avianflutalk.com
				



’....For the first time since the start of the pandemic, people in The Netherlands infected with SARS-CoV-2 were likely infecting at least two other people. The basic reproduction (R) number has swelled an estimated 2.17, said Aura Timen of the RIVM....was revealed by a technical briefing in Parliament....The average number of coronavirus infections has risen 10-fold....reproduction of the Delta variant in The Netherlands was factored at 2.52, Timen said. That means 100 contagious people infect 252 others who can then spread it to another 635 people when unchecked.’

4 Days Ago: Lambda in Italy








						404. That’s an error.
					

Italy24 News English




					www.italy24news.com
				



’....The Lambda variant has also been identified in Italy. Specifically, Lombardy, Piedmont, Emilia Rogmana, Lazio and Sicily have already identified....genetic sequences of this variant.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2021)

The Delta variant is now dominant in New Jersey while the Lambda variant has not yet arisen in the U.S.

14 Jul 2021  Delta Now Dominant in New Jersey








						Delta variant now dominant COVID strain in NJ
					

The Delta variant of COVID-19 is now the predominant strain in New Jersey, according to Governor Phil Murphy and health officials.




					www.news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Delta variant will likely dominate the COVID-19 world, and following, Porton Down authors are included in a 57-author study on variants. Porton Down is a serious UK installation:

3 Jul 2021  Delta to Dominate World








						Delta to dominate world - PubMed
					

This surging variant of the coronavirus is on course to outcompete all the other versions of the virus globally, reports <b>Adam Vaughan</b>.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....It’s going to lead to a great disruption and a large number of deaths in places where there isn’t much vaccine.’

Variants Study








						Reduced neutralization of SARS-CoV-2 B.1.617 by vaccine and convalescent serum - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has undergone progressive change, with variants conferring advantage rapidly becoming dominant lineages, e.g., B.1.617. With apparent increased transmissibility, variant B.1.617.2 has contributed to the current wave of infection...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Individuals infected previously by these variants may be more susceptible to reinfection by B.1.617.2 (Delta). This observation provides important new insights for immunization policy with future variant vaccines in non-immune populations.’

Furin cleavage sites have already been mentioned in various threads (USMB search):

13 Jul 2021  Germany, Bangladesh, Egypt / Furin Cleavage








						Evolutionary insights into the furin cleavage sites of SARS-CoV-2 variants from humans and animals - PubMed
					

The SARS-CoV-2 spike protein Q677P/H mutation and furin cleavage site (FCS) have been shown to affect cell tropism and virus transmissibility. Here, we analyzed the frequency of Q677P/H and FCS point mutations in 1,144,793 human and 1042 animal spike protein sequences and from those of the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




8 Jul 2021  Institute Pasteur, Paris / Delta Variant








						Reduced sensitivity of SARS-CoV-2 variant Delta to antibody neutralization - PubMed
					

The SARS-CoV-2 B.1.617 lineage was identified in October 2020 in India<sup>1-5</sup>. Since then, it has become dominant in some regions of India and in the UK, and has spread to many other countries<sup>6</sup>. The lineage includes three main subtypes (B1.617.1, B.1.617.2 and B.1.617.3), which...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Sera from convalescent patients collected up to 12 months post symptoms were four-fold less potent against Delta.’

11 Jul 2021  Long COVID: “Like They Had Their Childhood Stolen”








						‘Their childhood has been stolen’: calls for action to tackle long Covid
					

MPs and peers demand review of debilitating condition as fears grow of surge among young after 19 July lifting




					www.theguardian.com
				



’....wheelchairs....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2021)

CDC variants page has recently added mutations to the Delta variant (1.617.2). One of them is an Alzheimer’s-like alanine-to-valine that was already mentioned in the Jun 2021, 57-author Porton Down study, above:

V70F  (SARS-CoV is V70, HCoV-NL63 is V70, porcine TGEV is V70)

A222V  (SARS-CoV is A222, feline FCOV is V222, canine CCoV is V222, and porcine TGEV is V222), so the SARS-CoV-2 virus mutates toward feline, canine, and porcine in this human mutation, respectively.

W258L  (SARS-CoV is W258)


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2021)

In comparison to the Alzheimer’s-like mutation A222V in SARS-CoV-2, next are examples in feline, canine, and porcine Alzheimer’s:

Dec 2020 Israel / The Netherlands / Feline Alzheimer’s / Cannabidiol








						Feline cognitive dysfunction as a model for Alzheimer's disease in the research of CBD as a potential treatment-a narrative review - PubMed
					

With the improvement in modern medicine, the world's human and feline (Felis catus, the domestic cat) population is aging. As the population grows older, there is an increase of age-related diseases, such as Alzheimer's disease in humans and feline cognitive dysfunction in felines, which shares...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




May 2019  Cornell / U. Of Florida / Canine Cognitive Dysfunction Alzheimer’s Analog








						Canine Cognitive Dysfunction: Pathophysiology, Diagnosis, and Treatment - PubMed
					

Canine cognitive dysfunction (CCD) is the canine analog of human Alzheimer disease (AD). The pathophysiology of CCD/AD is multifaceted. CCD is common in aged (>8 years) dogs, affecting between 14% and 35% of the pet dog population. Apparent confusion, anxiety, disturbance of the sleep/wake cycle, …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jan 2020  Hebei, China / Protective Porcine Cerebroside-Ganglioside








						Neuroprotective effect of CPCGI on Alzheimer's disease and its mechanism - PubMed
					

Alzheimer's disease (AD) is a multifactorial neurodegenerative disorder causing progressive memory loss and cognitive impairment. The aberrant accumulation of amyloid‑β (Aβ) and neuroinflammation are two major events in AD. Aβ‑induced neurotoxicity and oxidative stress are also involved in the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Not a usual site, today two transplant vehicles were seen rolling along within one hour on different sides of town.

14 Jul 2021  24-Year-Old Double Lung Transplant


			https://news.yahoo.com/24-year-old-who-needed-double-lung-transplant-wishes-hed-been-vaccinated-for-covid-19-1808810400.html


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2021)

The title is “Hospitalized Man, 24, Has Message For Vaccine Skeptics.”


----------



## badger2 (Jul 15, 2021)

The P.1 Brazil-Japan variant has the L18F mutation, as does the Delta variant, though it is the Delta variant that yields a clue to Zika-induced microcephaly in Brazil: the Alzheimer’s-like alanine-to-valine mutation, A222V, recently added to the variants list by the CDC. This corresponds to Zika A175V, and also Saudi microcephaly: 

PGAP2 / A64V / Microcephaly








						A novel mutation in PGAP2 gene causes developmental delay, intellectual disability, epilepsy and microcephaly in consanguineous Saudi family - PubMed
					

PGAP2 (Post-GPI Attachment to Proteins 2) gene is involved in lipid remodeling steps of Glycosylphosphatidylinositol (GPI)-anchor maturation. At the surface of the cell this gene is required for proper expression of GPI-anchored proteins. Hyperphosphatasia with mental retardation syndrome-3 is...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 15, 2021)

A mutation implies a random event like radiation or something, and that would just result in being nonviable so often, that it takes millions of year for one to be lucky enough to actually survive.
But what makes new variants is not random mutations.
Instead, it is from more than one virus injecting its RNA into the same host cell nucleus.
The resulting combination is not really a mutation.
It is closer to the process of hybridization, even though asexual.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 15, 2021)

There is also an Alzheimer’s-like mutation in the South African variant, B.1.351: A701V.

SARS-CoV-2 / Alanine-to-Valine / Aminopeptidase N








						Identification of six new polymorphisms in the human coronavirus 229E receptor gene (aminopeptidase N/CD13) - PubMed
					

These results demonstrate that there is a relatively broad spectrum of variations in the APN domain critical for coronavirus binding.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Apart from the codon 311 variation (C956T), none of the other associated polymorphisms has an apparent functional effect, as codon 318 and 321 variations (G978T and G987A) are silent, and C389T is located in an intron....The alanine to valine substitution in codon 311, caused by a single nucleotide polymorphism C956T is an amino acid change occurring in the APN (aminopeptidase N) domain that is essential for its HCoV-229E receptor function. This alanine to valine substitution, a conservative amino acid change, has already been described in a population of Italian coeliac disease patients, in which it was observed with an allele frequency of 7.9%. In our population, an equal frequency of 8.5%.’

Jan 2021  San Francisco: Aminopeptidase N / SARS-Cov-2








						Genetic Screens Identify Host Factors for SARS-CoV-2 and Common Cold Coronaviruses - PubMed
					

The Coronaviridae are a family of viruses that cause disease in humans ranging from mild respiratory infection to potentially lethal acute respiratory distress syndrome. Finding host factors common to multiple coronaviruses could facilitate the development of therapies to combat current and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Additionally, we identified phosphatidylinositol phosphate biosynthesis and cholesterol homeostasis as critical host pathways supporting infection by all three coronaviruses.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 15, 2021)

Tracking the alanine-to-valine mutation, the Italian coeliac reference in post #600 is here:









						Linkage disequilibrium between intra-locus variants in the aminopeptidase n gene and test of their association with coeliac disease - PubMed
					

Coeliac disease (CD) is a multigenic and multifactorial enteropathy triggered by gluten-composing proteins. A possible involvement of the intestinal Aminopeptidase N (APN) was investigated by an association analysis. SSCP analysis detected four variants at position 281, 378, 956 and 2957...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....causing an alanine311valine variation....linkage disequilibrium between two sites, if not differential fitness is involved, depends mainly on factors that influence the recombination frequency. These factors are, fundamentally, the physical distance between the sites and their ‘age,’ i.e. the number of generations since the most recent variation was introduced. The observation that all four possible haplotypic combinations between all the adjacent variation sites are present suggests that several intragenic recombination events occurred.

Alternatively repeated mutations at the same site can be hypothesized especially considering that two of the polymorphisms (C378T and C956T) involve a CpG dinucleotide, but this mechanism is not favoured by the fact that all variations are dimorphic. Thus, the observed haplotypic combinations were probably generated by recombination events that took place within very short intervals (97-30,000bp). This could be due to ancient origin of the APN variations and/or/ to a particularly high recombination frequency.

Assuming that the APN locus is subject to frequent recombination events, it is likely that a putative undetected causal variation, if it has approximately the same age as the other polymorphisms, underwent the same recombination events and its degree of linkage disequilibrium with the tested variants falls in the range between 0.30 and 0.80 detected in the APN gene. With these D’ values, the probability to detect an association with 200 families is low. 

In fact, according to Abel and Myhsok (1998) an association in these conditions could be detected with a power of 80% only by increasing the number of tested families to 400/800 in the favourable hypothesis that both the deleterious and the marker alleles have a frequency of about 0.5.

In conclusion, with the families utilized in the present study, it would have been possible to detect an unknown CD associated variant in the APN gene only if it had a very high D’ (~/=1) with the markers. Therefore we can exclude a direct involvement in CD of all the tested polymorphisms and of any undetected variation which is in complete linkage disequilibrium with those analysed.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2021)

The CDC’s changing the P.1 variant from K417N/T to K417T on their variants page can be compared with this excerpt, and a return back to base for origins of the SARS-CoV-2 S (Spike) proteins:

’S-Protein Variation Among SARS-CoV Isolates

Three S proteins of distinct origins have been compared for the ability to use human and palm civet ACE2. The first, TOR2, was isolated during the 2002-3 epidemic. The second, designated GD03, was isolated from sporadic infections in 2003-4. The third, SZ3, was obtained from palm civets....Differences in these S proteins were also reflected in the ability of their RBDs (receptor binding domains) to bind human and palm civet ACE2.

Two amino acids, residues 479 and 487, largely determined the much greater efficiency with which the TOR2 RBD bound human ACE2. Residue 479 is an asparagine (N) or serine (S) in all S proteins Isolated from humans either during the 2002-2003 epidemic or during the 2003-2004 infections. However, most sequences isolated from palm civets or raccoon dogs encode a lysine (K) at this position. This lysine is incompatible with human ACE2, but palm civet ACE2 can efficiently bind S proteins expressing either lysine or asparagine, without an apparent preference for either. 

Palm civets may therefore be an important intermediate in the transfer of SARS-CoV to humans, permitting the emergence of viruses that express a small, uncharged amino acid a S protein residue 479.

Residue 487 is also of interest. Residue 487 is a threonine (T) in all of the m ore than 100 S protein sequences obtained during the 2002-3 outbreak. It is a serine in S proteins from viruses isolated during the mild 2003-4 infections in all but one of the approximately 20 S-protein sequences obtained from palm civets and raccoon dogs. The relatively modest change of threonine in the TOR2 RBD to serine resulted in an approximately 20-fold decrease in binding to human ACE2. A corresponding increase was observed when a threonine was introduced into the SZ3 RBD. A threonine at position 487 also substantially increased association with palm civet ACE2.

Notably, the single palm civet-derived S protein sequence that encoded a threonine at position 487 also encoded an asparagine at position 479 (Z. Hu, personal communication)*. The emergence of this rare combination of S protein residues in palm civet-derived virus may have been necessary to generate a SARS-CoV that could efficiently transmit between humans. The infrequency of threonine 487 in animal-derived viruses may suggest that the receptor of the ultimate reservoir of SARS-CoV better utilizes a serine at this position.’
(Li, et al, Angiotensin-Converting Enzyme 2, the Cellular Receptor for Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus and Human Coronavirus NL63, in Nidoviruses, ASM Press, 2008)

* The reference of note in the article, points to Z. -H. Hu, Wuhan Institute of Virology, Mar 2004:








						Molecular evolution of the SARS coronavirus during the course of the SARS epidemic in China - PubMed
					

Sixty-one SARS coronavirus genomic sequences derived from the early, middle, and late phases of the severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) epidemic were analyzed together with two viral sequences from palm civets. Genotypes characteristic of each phase were discovered, and the earliest...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2021)

But the Pubmed article in post #602 lists ‘The Chinese SARS Molecular Epidemiology Consortium.’ and does not list each clickable author as Pubmed usually does o that the reader can see what other articles have been published by a certain author. The author we are referring to, precisely from the Wuhan Institute of Virology, is Zhi-Hong Hu. Thus, a special search must be done to confirm other articles by this author. It happens here as well:






						AAAS
					






					science.sciencemag.org


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2021)

In short, following the author Hu (from the Wuhan lab above), one arrives at the sequences for SARS-CoV which are comparable to SARS-Cov-2. Corrections must be made first, so that the reader has the proper amino acids at the proper positions. It takes work, though the sequences show a geographical relationship in Guanxi Province in proximity to Yunnan Province, home of SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13. Corrections to the sequences are here:

Corrections








						Molecular Evolution Analysis and Geographic Investigation of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus-Like Virus in Palm Civets at an Animal Market and on Farms
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Backtracking, then, is Hu’s article:
(2008) Zhihong Hu, et al, A Review of Studies on Animal Reservoirs of the SARS Coronavirus, Wuhan Institute of Virology








						A review of studies on animal reservoirs of the SARS coronavirus - PubMed
					

In this review, we summarize the researches on animal reservoirs of the SARS coronavirus (SARS-CoV). Masked palm civets were suspected as the origin of the SARS outbreak in 2003 and was confirmed as the direct origin of SARS cases with mild symptom in 2004. Sequence analysis of the SARS-CoV-like...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




....and the article referenced in Hu’s article:

Civet Evolutionary Starting Point








						Molecular evolution analysis and geographic investigation of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-like virus in palm civets at an animal market and on farms - PubMed
					

Massive numbers of palm civets were culled to remove sources for the reemergence of severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) in Guangdong Province, China, in January 2004, following SARS coronavirus detection in market animals. The virus was identified in all 91 palm civets and 15 raccoon dogs...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’Finally, the remaining six SNV’s (signature variation residues) caused 4 amino acid changes at positions 227, 244, 344, and 778, which resulted in the group of viruses responsible for the global pandemic.’


----------



## ninja007 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2021)

Post # 605 can’t pass a pop quiz on any of the material, but does know how to click and paste.

The danger for China is if the Delta variant can break through their chimpanzee-virus-vaccinated population:

18 Jul 2021  New Pandemic Epicenter: Indonesia








						The Pandemic Has a New Epicenter: Indonesia
					

BEKASI, Indonesia — By the thousands, they sleep in hallways, tents and cars, gasping for air as they wait for beds in overcrowded hospitals that may not have oxygen to give them. Others see hospitals as hopeless, even dangerous, and take their chances at home. Wherever they lie, as COVID-19...




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....On Thursday, Indonesian authorities reported nearly 57,000 new cases, the highest daily total yet — seven times as many a month earlier.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2021)

We mentioned Long COVID in post #593.

UK Announces 15 New Studies For Long COVID








						Long Covid funding to unearth new treatments
					

Researchers from across the UK will investigate everything from brain fog to ongoing breathlessness.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Forthcoming, we will link the Delta variant in Australia to a canine coronavirus in New Zealand. The reason we do this is because the canine coronavirus is a recent recombination with the feline coronavirus. Thus, the Delta variant in New South Wales will compare back to feline infectious peritonitis virus in Trichosurus at paleolithic Alice Springs and the double uterine marsupial lion, Wakaleo.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Biological Politics, At Last

This assemblage for the politics of gender dysphoria/SRS (sex reassignment surgery) spilling over into the biological realm of SARS-CoV-2.

May 2021  Sacramento:  Transgender COVID-19 Infections








						Demolishing the Myth of the Default Human That Is Killing Black Mothers - PubMed
					

It took a white police officer's knee on George Floyd's neck before white people began to reckon with 400 years of slavery and its aftermath, the effects of which Black people have endured for generations. Monuments are being taken down, flags are being redesigned, and institutions that honored...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jul-Aug 2021  Rutgers








						A Nationwide Survey of COVID-19 Testing in LGBTQ+ Populations in the United States - PubMed
					

The differential patterns of testing and positivity, particularly among gay men in our sample, confirm the need to create COVID-19 public health messaging and programming that attend to the LGBTQ+ population.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




20 Jul 2021  Wisconsin: UW to Start LGBTQ+ Fellowship Program for Doctors








						UW to start LGBTQ+ fellowship program for doctors
					

More than 50 medical schools competed to be the inaugural site of the American Medical Association Foundation effort.




					madison.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Suffocation in Indonesia
An Indonesian epidemiologist in Australia says the reported numbers are too low:

17 Jul 2021  Indonesian C-19








						The Pandemic Has a New Epicenter: Indonesia (Published 2021)
					

The suffering that ravaged places like India and Brazil — with deaths soaring, hospitals overwhelmed and oxygen running out — has reached Southeast Asia.




					www.nytimes.com
				



’....Authorities reported nearly 57,000 cases, highest daily total yet, 7 times as many a month earlier....Dicky Budiman, an Indonesian epidemiologist at Griffith University in Australia, estimates that the true number of cases is 3-6 times higher.’

Sobrado, Spain: 47,500 Minks


			https://wahjis.oie.int/#/report-info?reportId=36329


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2021)

WAHIS
					






					wahis.oie.int


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2021)

Forthcoming analysis of this video will include excerpts from the coronavirus archives.
20 Jul 2021 at 11:18 AM, FauChi and Paul:








						Fauci, Sen. Paul in fiery exchange during Senate panel
					

During a hearing of the Senate Health, Education, Labor and Pensions Committee on Tuesday, Sen. Rand Paul, R-Ky., and Dr. Anthony Fauci got into a heated exchange about funding at the Wuhan virology lab. When Paul asked Fauci about his previous testimony on the issue, Fauci said, “Sen. Paul, you...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 21, 2021)

The following report from 44 authors suggests that previously infected and vaccinated is key to thwart emerging variants:

14 Jul 2021  Previously Infected and Vaccinated (44 Authors)


			https://doi-org/10.1101/2021.07.14.21260307
		

’....Plasma from previously infected vaccinated individuals displayed overall better neutralization capacity when compared to plasma from uninfected individuals that also received 2 vaccine doses, pointing to vaccine boosters as a relevant future strategy to alleviate the impact of emerging variants on antibody neutralizing activity.’

20 Jun 2021  First Lambda Variant in Texas








						Texas hospital reports its 1st case of lambda COVID-19 variant
					

A major Texas hospital system has reported its first case of the lambda COVID-19 variant, as the state reels from the rampant delta variant.  Houston Methodist Hospital, which operates eight hospitals in its network, said the first lambda case was confirmed Monday.  The lambda variant was first...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 21, 2021)

The title for the article in post #613 is Lucas C, et al Impact of Circulating SARS-CoV-2 Variants on mRNA Vaccine-Induced Immunity (MedRxiv)


----------



## badger2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Cautions are now extant for travel to Florida.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2021)

Long Covid is emerging in the UK and hospitals are near the breaking point:

20 Jul 2021  UK Hospitals Near to Not Coping








						‘The hospitals are very near to not coping’: UK health workers speak out
					

Six healthcare workers share their stories from the frontline amid rising Covid cases




					www.theguardian.com
				



’ Paramedic in east of England: “The hospitals are very near to not coping....our ambulance service is near to declaring REAP level 4 [extreme pressure]. We’re taking more people into hospital who are really unwell because they’ve had to wait for treatment during lockdown.”....The cardiac physiologist, Birmingham: “Lots of patients with Long COVID have been referred to us.” ‘

Convergent Epitope-Specific T Cell Responses








						SARS-CoV-2 antigen exposure history shapes phenotypes and specificity of memory CD8 T cells
					

Although mRNA vaccine efficacy against severe COVID-19 remains high, variant emergence and breakthrough infections have changed vaccine policy to include booster immunizations. However, the effect of diverse and repeated antigen exposures on SARS-CoV-2 memory T cells is poorly understood. Here...




					doi.org
				



’....BnT 162b2 vaccination elicits potent spike-specific T-cell responses in naive individuals and also triggers the recall T-cell response in previously infected individuals, further boosting spike-specific responses but altering their differentiation state. Overall, our study demonstrates the potential of mRNA vaccines to induce, maintain, and shape T-cell memory through vaccination and revaccination.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2021)

The pandemic and reactions to the communist virus have condensed the driver to three states.

Florida, Missouri, and Texas Now Account for 40 Percent of U.S. Coronavirus Cases








						Florida, Missouri and Texas now account for 40% of new coronavirus cases in U.S.
					

Just three states are now driving the pandemic in the United States, as the divide between vaccinated and unvaccinated regions of the country becomes ever more stark, as the more transmissible Delta variant of the coronavirus spreads.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2021)

As it was from the beginning, the dem mafia-controlled media continues to tell you what you should know, while leaving out what you should know, i.e., the amino acids of the mutations:

22 Jul 2021  Lambda Variant: What You Should Know








						The Lambda Variant: What You Should Know And Why Experts Say Not To Panic
					

Cases of the variant have popped up in several states. But neither the WHO nor the CDC considers it a variant of concern, and the fast-spreading delta variant continues to dominate U.S. cases.




					www.npr.org
				



’....The Lambda variant carries a number of mutations with suspected implications such as potential increased transmissibility or possible increased resistance to neutralizing antibodies, the WHO says. But it says the full extent of these mutations’ impact isn’t yet well understood and will need further study....WHO says VOI, CDC says not VOI.’

We have already caught the CDC changing the amino acids on its website, guessing that the typist has an IQ of over 80. We have linked some of the scrubbed amino acids to the mu-opioid receptor for increased potency of fentanyl (asparagine position 230) and the virus strain mutation from Rhinolophus, LYRa11: T487N. The CDC only removed the asparagine and left the threonine (T): K417T, whereas before the virus was telling us how it thinks by maintaining a mutational flexibility at that position of the spike protein.

Furthermore, the above article does not mention that Delta carries the mutation that corresponds to the California variants, B.1.427 and B.1.429: L452R.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2021)

Adding to gorillas in January is the recent snow leopard infection and another reason to study both extant populations of SARS-CoV-2:

24 Jul 2021  Unvaccinated Snow Leopard








						Unvaccinated snow leopard at San Diego Zoo catches COVID-19
					

SAN DIEGO (AP) — An unvaccinated snow leopard at the San Diego Zoo has contracted COVID-19.  Caretakers noticed that Ramil, a 9-year-old male snow leopard, had a cough and runny nose on Thursday.




					apnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2021)

According to one member of the AFT (Coronavirus Discussion Forum) apparently from The Netherlands, Delta variant R0=6.

24 Jul 2021  Avian Flu Talk
’Dutch Josh: “Welp, there’s discussion among epidemiologists. Now whether we can hold the #DeltaVariant down. With an R0=6 we can just barely. But with an R0=8 it’s much harder under 60% efficacy and 64% vaxxed. What’s the estimated R0 range of Delta? 5-8, more contagious than smallpox.”


			https://twitter.com/DrEricDing


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2021)

For a California epidemiologist, herd immunity there will be delayed due to Delta, which does contain both California variants B.1.427 & B.1.429 mutation L452R. Lambda variant mutation is L452Q.

22 Jul 2021  Medical Experts Say Delta Variant Will Delay California’s Ability to Reach herd Immunity








						Medical Experts Say Delta Variant Will Delay California’s Ability to Reach Herd Immunity
					

Plus, an A.O.C. Brentwood review and more crowdfunding to save LA restaurants




					la.eater.com
				



’....delayed at least several months....’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 27, 2021)

Indonesia has overtaken India and Brazil in C-19 stats. Recently celebrating Idula Fitri (Eid al-Adha) holiday, the Delta variant is 4-5 times more infectious than the original virus, like the traveler to Mecca with smallpox.

25 Jul Channel News Asia








						Commentary: Overwhelmed Indonesian hospitals with COVID-19 cases behind high doctor fatalities
					

Turbocharged by Idul Fitri travel, the Delta variant has cost Indonesia precious healthcare resources, especially in smaller towns and communities, says A’an Suryana.




					www.channelnewsasia.com
				



’....At least 545 doctors have died from the coronavirus since it was detected for the first time in the country in early Mar of last year. At least 108 doctors have died due to the coronavirus between early and the mid of Jul 2021, and the number is expected to rise.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2021)

Experimental inoculation of white-tailed deer with SARS-CoV-2 showed that....









						Susceptibility of White-Tailed Deer (Odocoileus virginianus) to SARS-CoV-2 | Journal of Virology
					

Given the presumed zoonotic origin of SARS-CoV-2, the human-animal-environment interface of the COVID-19 pandemic is an area of great scientific and public and animal health interest. Identification of animal species that are susceptible to infection by ...



					doi.org
				



’....This species, after intranasal inoculation, becomes infected by SARS-CoV-2, sheds the virus, and transmits it to non-inoculated contact deer.’



			https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/newsroom/stakeholder-info/stakeholder-messages/wildlife-damage-news-deer-sars
		

’....Certain white-tailed deer in Illinois, Michigan, New York, and Pennsylvania were exposed to SARS-CoV-2.’


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2021)

This article, from nine different countries, considers the viral reservoir potential in animals:

Animal-to-Human








						SARS-CoV-2 in animals: potential for unknown reservoir hosts and public health implications - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2, previously 2019-nCoV) is suspected of having originated in 2019 in China from a coronavirus infected bat of the genus <i>Rhinolophus</i>. Following the initial emergence, possibly facilitated by a mammalian bridge host, SARS-CoV-2 is...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....animals-to-humans has only been reported from mink-to-humans in mink farms....and that cat-to-cat and ferret-to-ferret transmission can take place via contact and air.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

We’re already into mink coronavirus comparisons. This mentions minks, the “experts” are un-named:

30 Jul 2021  SAGE (Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies)








						Next Covid variant 'could kill one in three people'
					

Research presented to the Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (SAGE) today warned a future strain could be as deadly as MERS - which kill 35 per cent of infected people - could be on the way.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

The location they’re pointing to is at precisely the location of a deletion in the Bovine coronavirus spike:

30 Jul 2021  Scientists Suspect Lambda SARS-CoV-2 Variant Most Dangerous








						Scientists suspect Lambda SARS-CoV-2 variant most dangerous
					

A new study published on the bioRxiv* preprint server used molecular phylogenetic analysis to study the evolutionary trait of the Lambda variant.




					www.news-medical.net
				



’....increased virulence....RSYLTPGD246-253N....Lambda variant is capable of escaping the immune responses induced by vaccination.’

In humans, the SARS-CoV-2 virus thinks that it’s in a cow. The bovine BCoV deletion coincides with the above report, though the sequences differ.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Comparing sequences,

1.) SARS-CoV-2 spike @240-260
2.) Bovine coronavirus (BCoV) spike @ 240-260

1.) TLLALHRSYLTPGDSSSGWTA
2.) TVLSHYYVLPLTCNSAMTLEY

Position 253 for 1.) is an aspartic acid, whereas for 2.) it is an asparagine. There is one hydrogen atom difference between the two. The Lambda variant mutates from D to N. It thinks it’s in a cow.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Is the virus in India already a reverse zoonotic event? The SAGE text is here:






						scenario's
					

The scenario that concerns me is a variant that is:A highly infectiousB highly deadly - with a very...




					www.avianflutalk.com


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> The location they’re pointing to is at precisely the location of a deletion in the Bovine coronavirus spike:
> 
> 30 Jul 2021  Scientists Suspect Lambda SARS-CoV-2 Variant Most Dangerous
> 
> ...


How many have cow, pig, dog, etc. via the vaccines already in them?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, look at that. Can you imagine? After all with an EUA anything is possible when you have a wealth of willing lab rats and corps to enforce it all by compelling employees to get the jab.






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Thus the investigation includes Asian and American deer, cattle


RodISHI said:


> How many have cow, pig, dog, etc. via the vaccines already in them?


zero.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Thus the investigation includes Asian and American deer, cattle
> 
> zero.


And how closely related is the gene makeup between deer and cows verses humans?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

The tragedy is with the uneducated, and Stupidity always gets precisely the reality it deserves. The longer anti-vaxxers refuse, the less effective the vaccine against the commie virus.









						The Science Says Everyone Needs a COVID-19 Booster Shot—and Soon
					

The biology of the delta variant has made mass revaccination an urgent necessity.




					foreignpolicy.com
				



‘....Sure enough, the United States is again awash in virus, with the incidence of new cases having soared 131% in the third week of July. To be clear, the vaccines available work well — especially Pfizer and Moderna....But it is likely the waning vaccine efficacy, coupled with a stubborn one-fifth of the adult population refusing any immunization, has opened the door for the dangerous mutant delta variant to wreak havoc among the vaccinated and unvaccinated alike.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> And how closely related is the gene makeup between deer and cows verses humans?


If you’ve read any of the above, you should have some clues. Which particular gene makeup? The ACE2 receptors or the viral spike? So how many SARS-CoV -2 cases in deer in Iowa so far? What has the commie virus been doing in the population the Chinese left in nature when taking a sample into the lab? There are prions in Davis County deer. Your anti-vax problem is doubled when considering reverse zoonosis.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> If you’ve read any of the above, you should have some clues. Which particular gene makeup? The ACE2 receptors or the viral spike? So how many SARS-CoV -2 cases in deer in Iowa so far? What has the commie virus been doing in the population the Chinese left in nature when taking a sample into the lab? There are prions in Davis County deer. Your anti-vax problem is doubled when considering reverse zoonosis.


Don't have any 'commie' info as they don't share that a whole lot.

Are their SARS in the deer here. I've heard of the blue nose, the prions (BTW, one former GMO guy revealed the link between GMO crap and that too some years back).

Did I not use the proper nomenclature?  As you know I have no formal worldly education just a very curious mind and a refusal to be jabbed with animal or aborted baby crap and now this other man-made concoction that I am seeing and hearing is causing a hell of a lot of damage among those who have gotten that jab.

_Heller tells The Scientist. “We simply don’t know what the functional significance is.”_ Being that is the case how can anyone believe that one size mix'm up fix'm fits all?








						Genome Reveals Clues to Giraffes’ “Blatantly Strange” Body Shape
					

The physiological demands of that long neck get support from a gene involved in strengthening bones and blood vessels, researchers find after inserting the sequence in mice.




					www.the-scientist.com
				




Also, how can someone in a lab know what those things that are being concocted are going to do to those who already have variable unknown issues in them?  Like these>  https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/27208135/⁠

Badger how many of the bad mutations are in the people now due to skyence monkeying around? Do you know?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Some parameters of reverse zoonosis may differ between China and the United States. China is closer to the source virus.

Jul 2021  Moscow/Berlin: SARS-CoV-2 Potential Zoonotic Sources








						Potential zoonotic sources of SARS-CoV-2 infections - PubMed
					

The severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) causing coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19) likely has evolutionary origins in other animals than humans based on genetically related viruses existing in rhinolophid bats and pangolins. Similar to other animal coronaviruses...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Some parameters of reverse zoonosis may differ between China and the United States. China is closer to the source virus.
> 
> Jul 2021  Moscow/Berlin: SARS-CoV-2 Potential Zoonotic Sources
> 
> ...


Other reports from doctors and virologist, biologist, etc. claim that is a total BS story. From what I have seen and heard I tend to believe them that it is BS.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Don't have any 'commie' info as they don't share that a whole lot.
> 
> Are their SARS in the deer here. I've heard of the blue nose, the prions (BTW, one former GMO guy revealed the link between GMO crap and that too some years back).
> 
> ...


The refusal of mRNA technology will fade with time, but to have done nothing would have been a fatal mistake, enough to end America. If it doesn’t fit all, who can blame science? This is a formidable enemy of H. sapiens, and the roulette part  is worth the risk Due to underlying conditions of each particular host. Lab workers at least knew that a surveillance machine was being constructed that (constantly [italics]) hunts down coronavirus spike-protein signals.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Other reports from doctors and virologist, biologist, etc. claim that is a total BS story. From what I have seen and heard I tend to believe them that it is BS.


Please cite these reports from others who refute the Moscow-Berlin report, above.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2021)

Badger my husband would like to know if you know how many of the military olympic contestants visited the purported market where the bat flew into the dog stew and then got ate by the people who spread it on their way back to the US or where ever the hell they were flying?



badger2 said:


> Please cite these reports from others who refute the Moscow-Berlin report, above.


If I have time this evening I will look back through and see if I can find them, maybe. Then again I may not as those who making and getting out these reports then become targets.



badger2 said:


> The refusal of mRNA technology will fade with time, but to have done nothing would have been a fatal mistake, enough to end America. If it doesn’t fit all, who can blame science? This is a formidable enemy of H. sapiens, and the roulette part  is worth the risk Due to underlying conditions of each particular host. Lab workers at least knew that a surveillance machine was being constructed that (constantly [italics]) hunts down coronavirus spike-protein signals.


The original approvals were for cancer therapy. They had a lot of unresolved issues in all that prior to it being hijacked to consume a great deal of the humans in the world with vaccines made through this method. I disagree that we will ever accept what is being done now as normal.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Badger my husband would like to know if you know how many of the military olympic contestants visited the purported market where the bat flew into the dog stew and then got ate by the people who spread it on their way back to the US or where ever the hell they were flying?
> 
> 
> If I have time this evening I will look back through and see if I can find them, maybe. Then again I may not as those who making and getting out these reports then become targets.
> ...


We have already shown thay the Wuhan market is not the only market to consider. What military connections there are, we are in the process of accumulating, so we suggest that others get off their dead ass onto their dying feet and contribute to the demise of this Chinese commie virus. To know of coronavirus connections to cancer is an optional trajectory in these investigations. They are numerous. We would still like to know how any critique attempts to refute the reverse zoonosis hypothesis.

Trump’s wife and the bovine coronavirus:

Slovenia: BCoV and Humans








						Genetic Characterisation and Comparison of Three Human Coronaviruses (HKU1, OC43, 229E) from Patients and Bovine Coronavirus (BCoV) from Cattle with Respiratory Disease in Slovenia - PubMed
					

Coronaviruses (CoV) are widely distributed pathogens of human and animals and can cause mild or severe respiratory and gastrointestinal disease. Antigenic and genetic similarity of some CoVs within the <i>Betacoronavirus</i> genus is evident. Therefore, for the first time in Slovenia, we...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The obvious subsequent critter is the mosquito:

Jun 2020  Wuhan Institute of Virology. SARS-CoV-2 Does Not Replicate in Mosquitoes








						SARS-CoV-2 Does Not Replicate in Aedes Mosquito Cells nor Present in Field-Caught Mosquitoes from Wuhan - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 Does Not Replicate in Aedes Mosquito Cells nor Present in Field-Caught Mosquitoes from Wuhan




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We are currently comparing HCoV-229E spike with other spikes:

1999 Texas: Coronavirus in Mosquito Cells / OC43-HCoV-229E








						Adaptation of human enteric coronavirus to growth in cell lines - PubMed
					

We conclude that HEC is a human coronavirus that is antigenically unrelated to 0C43 and 229E viruses. Growth of HEC in readily available cell lines should aid in elucidating its role as a pathogen in human diarrheal illnesses.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2021)

We don’t yet know the implications of the fact that HCoV-229E spike protein (begins [italics]) at position 240 of the spike protein, though positions 246-253 are definitely important locations to study bovine coronavirus, because the SARS-CoV-2 Lambda variant is deleted from positions 246-252. Note that an arginine happens right there, in the bovine virus, and that arginine is the virus expression also at position 417, which position when mutated to T (threonine) as Wikipedia Variants page says, “disfavors complex formation between RBD (receptor binding domain) and hACE2, which has been demonstrated to reduce binding affinity.” Paradoxically, the threonine increases the potency of fentanyl, thus giving credence to the K417N/T mechanism whereby SARS-CoV-2 can use either one (T or N) in this mutation, the “fentanyl mutation” of SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> We have already shown thay the Wuhan market is not the only market to consider. What military connections there are, we are in the process of accumulating, so we suggest that others get off their dead ass onto their dying feet and contribute to the demise of this Chinese commie virus. To know of coronavirus connections to cancer is an optional trajectory in these investigations. They are numerous. We would still like to know how any critique attempts to refute the reverse zoonosis hypothesis.
> 
> Trump’s wife and the bovine coronavirus:
> 
> ...


Compare all you like but in the mean time get the genocide via the vaccine crap and the 5g halted because skyence has no right to force or compel everyone to go along with it. What I see is nothing more than the same thing Hitler did with his skyence in the name of protecting people against themselves, yeah right.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Compare all you like but in the mean time get the genocide via the vaccine crap and the 5g halted because skyence has no right to force or compel everyone to go along with it. What I see is nothing more than the same thing Hitler did with his skyence in the name of protecting people against themselves, yeah right.


Be as superstitious as you like, though you’re not assisting the ridding of the communist virus in America.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2021)

The Lambda variant is being taken seriously at Pandemic Talk forum (Avian Flu Talk):

‘Lambda Variant Most Dangerous thread:
EdwinSm “ Given Peru’s high mortality rate from COVID-19, which stands at nearly 0,6% of all population who have died from it in this pandemic, then I think we must take it seriously.” ‘




__





						COVID-19 / South Africa Omicron Variant Forum
					

COVID-19 South Africa Omicron Variant - Discussion Forum




					www.avianflutalk.com
				




Promedmail 30 Jul 2021: ‘Naphisa was vaccinated 2-4 days before Ramil started showing signs, so exposure took place before the vaccine could build up defense in her.’

There Are 2 Snow Leopards at the San Diego Zoo. Both Endangered Cats Have COVID-19
https://www.latimes.com/california/...rds-at-the-san-diego-zoo-both-endangered-cats have-covid-19


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/there-are-2-snow-leopards-at-the-san-diego-zoo-both-endangered-cats-have-covid-19


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2021)

The disease in Pakistani cows has yet to be identified:

31 Jul 2021  Cattle in Sujawal Hit By Viral Disease








						Cattle in Sujawal hit by viral disease - Pakistan Observer
					

Cattle in Sujawal hit by viral disease : Around 10 cows, 5 buffalos, claves, sheep, and goats have died of a contagious disease in Belo town




					pakobserver.net
				



‘....lungs of the animals are badly affected....barely takes two to three days to kill the animal.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Apart from vaccines, the commie virus is also mutating in the unvaccinated. Consequences are unknown:

19 May 2021  Alachua County, Florida: BNT162b2








						SARS-CoV-2 infection of BNT162b2(mRNA)-vaccinated individuals is not restricted to variants of concern or high-risk exposure environments
					

The emergence of SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern (VOC) has raised questions regarding the extent of protection of currently implemented vaccines. Ten “vaccination breakthrough” infections were identified in Alachua County, Florida, among individuals fully vaccinated with the BNT162b2 mRNA vaccine...




					www.medrxiv.org
				



’....However, we detected an additional mutation in Spike’s N-terminal domain of B.1.1.7 strain present at low frequency (~1%) in the unvaccinated population, potentially affecting protein’s stability and functionality. The findings highlight the critical need for continued testing and monitoring of infection among individuals regardless of vaccination status.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2021)

In the above B.1.1.7 variant, the known N-terminal mutations that are known are D3L and S235F.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2021)

badger2 The plandemic and slaughter via jabs ends when the pharmaceutical companies funds are cut off.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2021)

A dire situation, demands that De Santis be held accountable, etc./, just two counties northeast of the Alachua County mutation (above) is the #1 U.S. county, Nassau:

My County Leads the U.S.




__





						My county leads the US positive cases per capita
					

I live in in Nassau county in NE Florida (between Jacksonville and Georgia if you're familiar with...




					www.avianflutalk.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2021)

The communist Chinese know by now much more than others about SARS-Cov-2 biology in nature. To contain the lab virus while manipulating the natural viral population and its esoterica kept from the media, is a viable possibility, for genocide of their own elderly could be for the “good” of future generations of communists.

National Geographic: Coronavirus is Mutating








						The coronavirus is mutating—but what determines how quickly?
					

Though not technically alive, viruses mutate and evolve similar to living cells, producing new variants all the time.




					www.nationalgeographic.com
				



’....And the study of SARS-CoV-2’s evolution could help answer another question: Where did the virus come from? While the disease likely originated in bats, there are still missing chapters in the tale of SARS-CoV-2’s leap to human hosts. Filling in these blanks could help us learn how to protect ourselves in the future.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2021)

Local clusters of Delta variant are occurring in China as Beijing faces increased complexity to contain it:

4 Aug 2021  Sina.com








						北京新增3例确诊，2地升级中风险
					

北京新增3例确诊，2地升级中风险




					news.sina.com.cn
				



’....Recently, local clusters of epidemics caused by mutant Delta strains have occurred in many places in China, and many cases of infections caused by Delta strains outside of Beijing have also been found in Beijing. In view of its high infectivity and strong spreading power, the import risk and prevention pressure Faced by Beijing continue to increase. After comprehensive research and judgment, the city designated the second district of Longyueyuan, Longzeyuan Street, Changping District and Lehuojiayuan Community, Yancun Town, Fangshan District as medium-risk areas.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2021)

Translated Chinese URLs are here:





__





						Forums -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

vBulletin Forums



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2021)

For Fangshan District, Beijing(post #653) there is a mask report from studies in 2017-2018:

2017-2018  Commonly Isolated Viruses from Masks
(Fangshan Center for Diseases Prevention and Control, Beijing; School of Public Health and Community Medicine, University of New South Wales, Australia; College of Public Service and Community Solutions, Arizona State University, Phoenix, Az.)


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih/31159777
		

’....Commonly isolated viruses from masks were adenovirus (n=7), bocavirus (N=2), respiratory synctial virus (N=2), and influenza virus (N=2).....Competing Interests: All authors have completed the Unified Competing Interests form and declare that....CRM (C. Raina MacIntyre) has held an Australian Research Council linkage grant with 3M as the industry partner, for investigator driven research. 3M has also contributed supplies of masks and respirators for investigator-driven clinical trials. She has received research grants and laboratory testing as in-kind support from Pfizer, GSK, and Bio-CSL for investigator-driven research.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2021)

Contamination by respiratory viruses on outer surface of medical masks used by hospital healthcare workers - PubMed
					

Respiratory pathogens on the outer surface of the used medical masks may result in self-contamination. The risk is higher with longer duration of mask use (> 6 h) and with higher rates of clinical contact. Protocols on duration of mask use should specify a maximum time of continuous use, and shou …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2021)

Thailand is now storing bodies under refrigeration. This website usually translates from other languages:





__





						Forums -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

vBulletin Forums



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2021)

From Flutrackers the following will us enable to compare other Nidovirus genomes:









						A selective sweep in the Spike gene has driven SARS-CoV-2 human adaptation - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic underscores the need to better understand animal-to-human transmission of coronaviruses and adaptive evolution within new hosts. We scanned more than 182,000 severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) genomes for selective sweep...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....a distinct footprint of positive selection around a non-synonymous change (A1114G; T372A) within the sp;ike RBD predicted to remove glycosylation and increase binding to hACE2. This change is present in all the human SARS-CoV-2 sequences but not in closely related viruses from bats and pangolins. We engineered the reversion mutant (A372T) and found that A372 (wild-type[WT]-SARS-CoV-2) enhanced replication in human lung cells relative to its putative ancestral variant (T372), an effect that was 20 times greater than the well-known D614G. Our findings suggest that this mutation likely contributed to SARS-CoV-2 emergence from animal reservoirs, or enabled sustained human-to-human transmission.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 6, 2021)

The paradox is that COVID-19 antibodies show up in Odocoileus while adenovirus-vectored human vaccines for COVID-19 compare with no treatment or vaccines for VHD in deer:

30 Jul 2021  Anacortes, Washington  Adenovirus Hemorrhagic Disease in Deer








						Deer in Anacortes test positive for deadly viral infection
					

ANACORTES, Wash. — At least one deer in northeast Anacortes has died as a result of a viral infection, according to the state Department of Fish and Wildlife. Officials say testing of tissue samples from a buck found dead July 18 near Cap Sante Park confirmed the animal had adenovirus...




					komonews.com
				



’....Cap Sante Park....Aug 2017 in mule deer herd....Klickitat County....There is no treatment or vaccine for AHD.’

UK’s AstraZeneca chimp-based adenovirus vaccine falls short of the Pfizer booster:

Pfizer Booster








						Initial SARS-CoV-2 vaccination response can predict booster response for BNT162b2 but not for AZD1222 - PubMed
					

The results of this study suggest that antibody levels quantified by the Roche Elecsys SARS-CoV-2 S assay before the booster shot could infer post-booster responses to BNT162b2, but not to AZ1222. In addition, this study found a vaccine-dependent effect on antibody responses, where age seems to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 6, 2021)

The 2017 AHD report is from August, while the human Fangshan Hospital/Pfizer masks report (post #655) is from Dec of that year:

29 Aug 2017  First Case AHD, Goldendale, Washington








						State's first case of AHD in deer confirmed in southcentral Washington
					

GOLDENDALE - For the first time in Washington, wildlife managers have found in deer a viral infection known as Adenovirus Hemorrhagic Disease (AHD). Washington Department of Fish and Wildlife (WDFW) officials confirmed AHD, which can be deadly to deer, in a herd east of Goldendale in Klickitat...




					wdfw.wa.gov
				



’....common enough in California....’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 6, 2021)

Delta is surging in South Carolina in this hour-old report:

Code Red, Charleston








						As COVID delta variant cases surge, MUSC expert says Charleston has ‘code red situation’
					

“It’s worse than I thought,” the leader of MUSC’s Epidemiology Intelligence Project said this week. “I worry that people aren’t realizing this is happening.”




					news.yahoo.com
				



’ “ I worry that people aren’t realizing this is happening.” ‘


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2021)

Congress wants to subpoena Daszak, so compilation of military connections to Wuhan lab are up for scrutiny:

2 Aug 2021  COVId Did Leak from Wuhan Lab








						Covid did leak from Wuhan lab, say Republicans who want to question British virus hunter
					

Republicans in Congress want to subpoena a British-born scientist as part of an investigation in which they have concluded Covid-19 leaked from a Wuhan laboratory.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2021)

From Flutrackers today, artificial intelligence is being now being used:

AI / ECG








						Rapid Exclusion of COVID Infection With the Artificial Intelligence Electrocardiogram - PubMed
					

Infection with SARS-CoV-2 results in electrocardiographic changes that permit the artificial intelligence-enhanced ECG to be used as a rapid screening test with a high negative predictive value (99.2%). This may permit the development of electrocardiography-based tools to rapidly screen...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Infection with SARS-CoV-2 results in electrocardiographic changes that permit the artificial intelligence-enhanced ECG to be used as a rapid screening test.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2021)

We will list the ACE2 binding mutations in comparison with other coronavirus genomes. For the HIV dynamics connection, the reader can scroll down to the paragraphs under “Mutant Frequency Under neutral Drift is Liklely to Lead to Escape from Single and Double Antibody Combinations.”








						Risk of rapid evolutionary escape from biomedical interventions targeting SARS-CoV-2 spike protein
					

The spike protein receptor-binding domain (RBD) of SARS-CoV-2 is the molecular target for many vaccines and antibody-based prophylactics aimed at bringing COVID-19 under control. Such a narrow molecular focus raises the specter of viral immune evasion as a potential failure mode for these...




					journals.plos.org
				




1.) Y453F
2.) Y508H
3.) N440K
4.) E484K
5.) Q493K
6.) R346S
7.) N439K
8.) E484Q
9.) L452R
10.) K444Q
11.) F490S
12.) S494P
13.) R346K
14.) N450D
15.) V483A
16.) K444T
17.) V445A
18.) E484A
19.) Q493R
20.) F490L
21.) K444N
22.) A475V
23.) V445E
24.) L455F
25.) G446V
26.) V445G
27.) E484D
28.) F486V
29.) G485D
30.) F456V
31.) L455R
....
First, what is the evolutionary cost of harboring nAb-evading RBD mutations? Second, given the evolutionary cost, how likely is it that SARS-CoV-2 patients will harbor viruses with pre-existing nAb-evvading RBD mutations as their dominant viral sequence? Third, how rapidly will such nAb-evading RBD mutations become fixed in the population once nAb vaccines and therapies are widely deployed?’


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 8, 2021)

badger2 said:


> We will list the ACE2 binding mutations in comparison with other coronavirus genomes. For the HIV dynamics connection, the reader can scroll down to the paragraphs under “Mutant Frequency Under neutral Drift is Liklely to Lead to Escape from Single and Double Antibody Combinations.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would ACE2 receptors want to accept any spike protein except the one used by exosomes?

If ACE2 receptors are so flexible, then how flexible will our immune system be after being sensitized to attack one particular spike protein?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2021)

We now link the Chinese large spotted civet to Yunnan, and a liver fluke of civets to the first reported case of cholangiocarcinoma in a COVID-19 patient in Illinois. There is also a thrombotic link:

Illinois: COVID-19 / Thrombotic Microangiopathy / Cholangiocarcinoma / Gemcitabine








						Thrombotic Microangiopathy in a Patient With COVID-19 Infection and Metastatic Cholangiocarcinoma - PubMed
					

This is a case report of a 63-year-old African American female with a past medical history most significant for metastatic cholangiocarcinoma that presented for evaluation of persistent shortness of breath. Initial workup was remarkable for refractory anemia, moderate schistocytes on peripheral...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aug 2021  Thailand: Opisthorchis viverrini as Risk Factor for Cholangiocarcinoma








						Opisthorchis viverrini Infection Induces Metabolic and Fecal Microbial Disturbances in Association with Liver and Kidney Pathologies in Hamsters - PubMed
					

<span><i>Opisthorchis viverrini</i> (Ov) infection causes hepatobiliary diseases and is a major risk factor for cholangiocarcinoma. While several omics approaches have been employed to understand the pathogenesis of opisthorchiasis, effects of Ov infection on the host systemic metabolism and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2012: Opisthorchis: Unarguable Cancer Risk Factor








						The tumorigenic liver fluke Opisthorchis viverrini--multiple pathways to cancer - PubMed
					

Liver fluke infection caused by Opisthorchis viverrini is a major public health problem in Thailand and adjacent countries. In addition to infection-associated morbidity, infection with O. viverrini and the related Clonorchis sinensis are unarguable risk factors for cholangiocarcinoma (CAA...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Yunnan: Viverra megaspila Large Spotted Civet (Map)








						Large-spotted civet - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Therefore, the COVID-19 cholangiocarcinoma case in Illinois links to a parasite of the Yunnan Large Spotted Civet, Viverra megaspila.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2021)

SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative came from the Mojiang copper mine, Yunnan. We have already mentioned in this thread the Mengla filovirus (ebola-Marburg family) from Rousettus fruit bat in Yunnan. The second-most common cancer in this Rousettus bat was cholangiocarcinoma:

Rousettus aegypticus Iron Storage Disease / Cholangiocarcinoma








						A RETROSPECTIVE STUDY OF THE LESIONS ASSOCIATED WITH IRON STORAGE DISEASE IN CAPTIVE EGYPTIAN FRUIT BATS (ROUSETTUS AEGYPTIACUS) - PubMed
					

Egyptian fruit bats (Rousettus aegyptiacus) are one of many species within zoologic collections that frequently develop iron storage disease. The goals of this retrospective multi-institutional study were to determine the tissue distribution of iron storage in captive adult Egyptian fruit bats...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Why would ACE2 receptors want to accept any spike protein except the one used by exosomes?
> 
> If ACE2 receptors are so flexible, then how flexible will our immune system be after being sensitized to attack one particular spike protein?


There are clues to sensitivity in the cited article.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2021)

France is now rebelling against vaccine mandates, as seen in this video:


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2021)

Because of Delta, chances of achieving herd immunity are few:

Delta Has Wrecked Chances of Herd Immunity


			https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2021/08/10/delta-variant-has-wrecked-hopes-of-herd-immunity-warn-scientists/


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2021)

In this report from Iran, a chart shows number of cases per 100,000 population in different countries:

11 Aug 2021  Iran’s Fifth Wave at Muharram








						Iranians gather in packed Muharram ceremonies amid fifth wave
					

Videos of observers disregarding health protocols add to public anger as Delta COVID variant kills hundreds a day.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2021)

In both posts #670 and 671, the URLs are correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2021)

The earliest SARS-CoV-2 was in humans was early November, 2019.

Jul 2020  SARS-CoV-2 ORF8 Deletions








						Discovery and Genomic Characterization of a 382-Nucleotide Deletion in ORF7b and ORF8 during the Early Evolution of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

To date, limited genetic changes in the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) genome have been described. Here, we report a 382-nucleotide (nt) deletion in SARS-CoV-2 that truncates open reading frame 7b (ORF7b) and ORF8, removing the ORF8 transcription regulatory sequence...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....significantly increased replicative fitness....the lack of ORF8 mays assist host immune evasion....The emergence of ORF8 deletion variants may also impact vaccination strategies....The dated tree demonstrates the intra- and intercontinental dissemination of wild-type (WT) viruses, whereas all del.382 viruses from Singapore and Taiwan are closely related (99.9%)....del.382 viruses emerged between the middle of Dec 2019 and early Jan 2020. The introductions of SARS-CoV-2 into humans occurred early Nov 2019, suggesting that the viruses were present in humans approximately one month before the outbreak was detected.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2021)

Post #637 is from an Obama-Biden funded facility, DUKE-NUS. As we compile a list of military connections to Wuhan, it was Bottlecap who first pointed to the funding by these two stupid and arrogant psychopaths:

Post #27





						Covid 19 news 9.14.2020.  NY Post reports virus made in lab
					

This Virologist will be on FOX tonight...  Looking forward to hear what it is she has to say.. I know MD's on both sides of this fence and I want to hear where the evidence is and what she has.  She may be on fox but she has to stay hidden or die



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2021)

Post #673 (rather) is an Obama-Biden funded facility. Singapore linked to Taiwan in the 99.9% identity of the viral strains that were in place in Homo sapiens in Nov 2019, though there is questioning due as to the contribution of each of these variants for their deletions in SARS-CoV-2 ORFs. Delta is not only not the new kid on the block, the Alpha variant B.1.1.7 is just as interresting.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2021)

Here is a webpage of current variants to assist the reader in analyzing mutations as they arise, in conjunction with the eight coronavirus spike sequences shown in post #518 of this thread:

SARS-CoV-2 Variants of Concern as of 5 Aug 2021








						SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern as of 27 October 2022
					

ECDC regularly assesses new evidence on variants detected through epidemic intelligence, rules-based genomic variant screening or other scientific sources.




					www.ecdc.europa.eu


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2021)

There is concern by some recipients of thew J&J vaccine as to efficacy. J&J uses human adenovirus, and AstraZeneca uses chimp adenovirus:

Delta Sparks Fear For J&J Recipients








						'Naked in the world of COVID': Some J&J vaccine recipients feel unprotected against delta and want mRNA shots
					

Some who got the Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine are worried they're not protected against the delta variant and want a Pfizer or Moderna shot.




					www.yahoo.com
				



’....suggested it was less effective against the Delta variant....The AstraZeneca vaccine is a viral vector vaccine, the same technology used by the J&J vaccine.’

Already posted in message #554, this viral-vector technology is the same one funded by the Obama-Biden administration, and links North Carolina To Singapore:









						Adenoviral Infections in Singapore: Should New Antiviral Therapies and Vaccines Be Adopted? - PubMed
					

Singapore would benefit from more frequent studies of clinical HAdV genotypes to identify patients at risk for severe disease and help guide the use of new antiviral therapies, such as brincidofovir, and potential administration of HAdV 4 and 7 vaccine.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Nicholas School of the Environment, Durham, North Carolina; Emerging Infectious Disease Programme, Duke-NUS Medical School, Singapore....from 2012 to 2018....’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2021)

Linking to J&J and AstraZeneca adenovirus-vectored vaccines in more comprehensively listing military connections, two references from the report in post #677:








						Adenoviral Infections in Singapore: Should New Antiviral Therapies and Vaccines Be Adopted? - PubMed
					

Singapore would benefit from more frequent studies of clinical HAdV genotypes to identify patients at risk for severe disease and help guide the use of new antiviral therapies, such as brincidofovir, and potential administration of HAdV 4 and 7 vaccine.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....reference #6: Adenovirus 4 and 7 Vaccine: New Body Armor for U.S. Marine Corps Officer Trainees (2019)....Reference #10: Human Adenovirus Type 7 Outbreak in Police Training Center, Malaysia, 2011.’

Earlier in this thread (post #555), we linked 2019 also to the discovery of an ebola-related virus from China: ‘A New Disturbing Ebola Related Virus from Bats in China: ‘ 8 Jan 2019....a professor at the Duke-NUS Medical School in Singapore....George Mason University, Manassas, Virginia....American University, Washington, D.C.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2021)

The first adenovirus ever isolated from a North American bat was the Jan 2017 report from Kentucky:








						Evolution and Cryo-electron Microscopy Capsid Structure of a North American Bat Adenovirus and Its Relationship to Other Mastadenoviruses - PubMed
					

Although many adenoviruses are host specific and likely codiverged with their hosts over millions of years, other adenoviruses appear to have emerged through successful cross-species transmission events on more recent time scales. The wide geographic distribution and genetic diversity of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2021)

Speculation is that this report from India is correct: the earliest SARS-CoV-2 ancestor was from a pig rather than a bat.

Dec 2020  India / Zoonotic Evolution  








						Zoonotic evolution and implications of microbiome in viral transmission and infection - PubMed
					

The outbreak and spread of new strains of coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) remain a global threat with increasing cases in affected countries. The evolutionary tree of SARS-CoV-2 revealed that Porcine Reproductive and Respiratory Syndrome virus 2, which belongs to the Beta arterivirus genus from the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The evolutionary tree of SARS-CoV-2 revealed that Porcine Reproductive and Respiratory Syndrome Virus 2 (PRRSV-2), which belongs to the beta Arterivirus genus from the Arteriviridae family is possibly the most ancient ancestral origin of SARS-CoV-2 and other Coronaviridae.’

Minnesota now being the U.S. hotspot for the Delta variant, links to Minnesota PRRSV:

Ap 1992  University of Minnesota Department of Veterinary Diagnostic Medicine








						Isolation of swine infertility and respiratory syndrome virus (isolate ATCC VR-2332) in North America and experimental reproduction of the disease in gnotobiotic pigs - PubMed
					

A recent epizootic of swine infertility and respiratory syndrome (SIRS) in a Minnesota swine herd was investigated. Examination of a sow, neonatal piglets, and stillborn fetuses obtained during the epizootic from the affected herd revealed interstitial pneumonitis, lymphomononuclear...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’A syndrome of reproductive failure and respiratory disease of unknown etiology was first recognized in 1987-1988 in swine herds in North Carolina, Iowa, and Minnesota. A similar syndrome has been recognized in Germany, The Netherlands, England, Belgium, and Spain.’

1989 Indiana: PRRSV Outbreak





						SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
					

Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




					journals.sagepub.com
				



’....An outbreak of Porcine Reproductive and Respiratory Syndrome (PRRS), formerly called swine infertility and reproductive syndrome or mystery swine disease, occurred on 18 farms in Wabash County, Indiana, in spring of 1989. An extensive diagnostic investigation conducted at Purdue Animal Disease Diagnostic Laboratory  and diagnostic testing at a number of other laboratories did not result in a conclusive etiologic diagnosis.’

’Retrospective serological studies indicate that PRRSV first appeared in North America in 1979, in Asia in 1985, in Europe in 1987, and the virus was subsequently disseminated to swine populations throughout the world. PRRSV is most similar genetically to LDV (lactate dehydrogenase-elevating virus).’
(MacLachlan NJ, et al, Arterivirus Pathogenesis and Immune Response, Ch. 21, Nidoviruses, ASM Press, Washington, D.C. 2008)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2021)

Next linking lactate dehydrogenase to elevated levels in SARS-CoV-2-infected Italian patients:

Aug 2021  Italy / Sex Differences During First and Second Wave of the Pandemic








						Sex differences in a cohort of COVID-19 Italian patients hospitalized during the first and second pandemic waves - PubMed
					

Although the hospitalized males were significantly more, the similar number of hospitalizations of the > 75-year-old females and males could be due to the fact that in Brescia province, elderly women are about twice as many as men. Although males spent more days in the hospital, had a longer dise …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Ferritin and alanine aminotransferase (ALT) were also higher in males, but constant in the two waves, while lactate dehydrogenase (LDH) levels were similar in males and females, but higher in patients hospitalized during the first wave....The highest levels of WBC, neutrophils, CRP, fibrinogen, D-dimer, ferritin, LDH and procalcitonin were preferentially reported in patients admitted in ICU than those that were managed in the other hospital units, or who died during the course of COVID-19....more males showed interstitial pneumonia, while more females reported vomiting.’

MacLachlan, et al, above, continues:

’The initial isolates of PRRSV from North America and Europe were very different; indeed, the European viruses were almost as distinct from the North American PRRSV isolates as they were from LDV. PRRSV isolates from other regions of the world were similar to the North American genotypes. The marked continental divergence of PRRSV suggests an earlier geographic separation followed by independent evolutionary trajectories. The near simultaneous appearance of similar diseases on different continents caused by genetically disparate virus strains may reflect recent changes in swine husbandry. Specifically, whereas swine formerly were raised outdoors in relatively small groups, swine production now occurs in densely populated operations housed in confinement.
....
PRRSV is readily transmitted to susceptible sows via the semen of infected boars. Virus is shed in the semen of infected boars for as long as 43 days, and viral RNA can be detected up to approximately 100 days. Venereal infection of gilts and sows usually results only in transient anorexia, inappetence, and lethargy, but not reproductive disease, whereas subsequent spread of the virus from these animals to susceptible sows in late gestation can result in reproductive failure and sow mortality.
....
Other than porcine macrophages, PRRSV replicates in vitro only in MA-104 African green monkey kidney cells and cotton rat lung cells....The ability to grow in MA-104 cells is characteristic of North American isolates of PRRSV, whereas European strains grow extremely poorly or not at all in these cells.
....
The incidence of other infectious diseases is increased in PRRSV-infected swine hers, and mortality of up to 12 to 20% can occur. Diseases that commonly occur in PRRSV-infected swine include streptococcal meningitis, septicemic salmonellosis, Glasser’s disease (Haemophilus parasuis), exudative dermatitis, sarcoptic mange (Sarcoptes scabiei), and bacterial bronchopneumonia.’

We have already posted on sarcoptic mange in two SARS-CoV reservoirs, Demodex for Paguma and Sarcoptes for Nyctereutes:

Post # 521




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Catholic puppet, Fauci, knows that Selamectin (trade name) by Pfizer, Ltd., has been used to treat Demodex parasites in the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV, masked palm civet, Paguma larvata.  (2015)  Paguma / Demodex https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26352967 ’....with the presence of a Sarcoptidae...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2021)

The Wild Boar wikipage shows the range of Suis, which was introduced to the Americas. For the cholangiocarcinoma of both Chinese and African Rousettus harboring Marburg virus, the boar’s range would put it in proximity with the fruit bat along the Nile River:

Wild Boar








						Wild boar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2021)

For a military connections list, we add the 2011 U.S. Army report:

31 Oct 2011 Ft. Detrick AdV 4 & 7 Vaccine








						USAMRMC protects Soldiers against unseen enemy
					

USAMRMC announced that the new adenovirus vaccine was shipped to basic training sites Oct. 18, 2011.




					www.army.mil
				




which links HIV infection concerns:









						Adenoviridae - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2021)

From mouse to wild boar, a report from Minnesota hypothesizes the origin of PRRSV:









						Porcine reproductive and respiratory syndrome virus: origin hypothesis - PubMed
					

Porcine reproductive and respiratory syndrome is a serious swine disease that appeared suddenly in the midwestern United States and central Europe approximately 14 years ago; the disease has now spread worldwide. In North America and Europe, the syndrome is caused by two genotypes of porcine...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....North Carolina....’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2021)

How the Delta variant of SARS-CoV-2 affects the binding to human ACE2 receptors is shown in this report:

Aug 2021  Miami: Delta-Induced Changes in RBD








						Mutation-induced changes in the receptor-binding interface of the SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant B.1.617.2 and implications for immune evasion - PubMed
					

Following the initial surges of the Alpha (B.1.1.7) and the Beta (B.1.351) variants, a more infectious Delta variant (B.1.617.2) is now surging, further deepening the health crises caused by the pandemic. The sharp rise in cases attributed to the Delta variant has made it especially disturbing...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Receptor-binding beta-loop-beta motif adopts an altered but stable conformation causing separation in some of the antibody-binding epitopes.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2021)

A worthwhile investigation is the introduction of wild pigs from Germany into North Carolina in 1912. Baric at Chapel Hill is Shi’s colleague, Wuhan bat lady, Zheng-li Shi, who published a shrimp virus report in 2006. Here the reader will confront a paywall/identity wall:

2006  Wuhan, China: Shi, et al. / White Spot Syndrome Of Crayfish








						Multiple envelope proteins are involved in white spot syndrome virus (WSSV) infection in crayfish - PubMed
					

White spot syndrome virus (WSSV) is a devastating viral pathogen of cultured shrimp worldwide. Previous studies have shown that the intact virion consists of at least 39 structural proteins and, among them, six were identified as envelope proteins involved in the virus infection. In this paper...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




WSS is a baculovirus, usually found in insects.

White Spot Syndrome




__





						White spot syndrome - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




As will be shown, White Spot Syndrome virus links to PRRSV via ganglioside GM1.

29 Mar 2020  57-Year-Old Shrimp Seller COVID-19 “Patient Zero”








						57-year-old Wuhan shrimp seller identified as coronavirus COVID-19 'patient zero': Reports
					

The 57-year-old female coronavirus 'patient zero', who made a full recovery in January after month-long treatment, said that China could have checked the spread of the disease had it acted sooner.




					zeenews.india.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2021)

Shi, et al’s WSS report, above, references Shayakmetov DM, et al (2005):

GM1 will link fenofibrate on another USMB thread as well as SARS-CoV-2 adenovirus-vectored vaccines:

2005 Seattle: Shayakmetov DM, et al / Dept. of Medicine, University of Washington School of Medicine / Ganglioside GM1








						Deletion of penton RGD motifs affects the efficiency of both the internalization and the endosome escape of viral particles containing adenovirus serotype 5 or 35 fiber knobs - PubMed
					

Adenovirus (Ad) vectors are widely used for gene delivery in vitro and in vivo. A solid understanding of the biology of this virus is imperative for the development of novel, effective, and safe vectors. For the group C adenovirus serotypes 2 and 5 that use CAR as a primary attachment receptor...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Deletion of penton RGD motifs affects the efficiency of both the internalization and the endosome escape of viral particles containing adenovirus serotype 5 or 35 fiber knobs....that use CD46 as a primary virus attachment receptor....GM1, a lipid-raft ganglioside that plays a critical role in binding respiratory viruses and endocytosis.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2021)

Trump’s Hydroxychloroquine Treatment for SARS-CoV-2 Was Correct

Raoult’s original approach was also correct. Linking Raoult’s use of azithromycin and hydroxychloroquine is GM1:

May 2020  Marseille, France: INSERM UMR_S 1072, Synergistic Antiviral Effect of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin in Combination Against SARS-CoV-2: What Molecular Dynamics Studies of Virus-Host Interactions Reveal








						Synergistic antiviral effect of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin in combination against SARS-CoV-2: What molecular dynamics studies of virus-host interactions reveal - PubMed
					

The emergence of SARS-coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) has led to a global pandemic disease referred to as coronavirus disease 19 (COVID-19). Hydroxychloroquine (CLQ-OH)/azithromycin (ATM) combination therapy is currently being tested for the treatment of COVID-19, with promising results. However, the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Unexpected molecular similarity is shown between ATM (azithromycin) and the sugar moiety of GM1, a lipid raft ganglioside acting as a host attachment cofactor for respiratory viruses. Due to this mimicry, ATM interacts with the ganglioside-binding domain of SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. This binding site shared by ATM and GM1 displays a conserved amino acid triad, Q-134/F-135/N-137, located at the tip of the spike protein. CLQ-OH (hydroxychloroquine) molecules are shown to saturate virus attachment sites on gangliosides in the vicinity of the primary virus receptor, angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2)....ATM is directed against the virus, whereas CLQ-OH is directed against cellular attachment cofactors. We conclude that both drugs act as competitive inhibitors of SARS-CoV-2 attachment to the host-cell membrane.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2021)

The communist virus, SARS-CoV-2’s fatal mistake was to not have mutated position 137 of the spike protein. The asparagine at that location is also the same in TGEV, a porcine coronavirus known to be able to subsist on metal surfaces for up to 28 days.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 27, 2021)

GD1 is a ganglioside that links adenoviruses to monoclonal antibodies and vaccines. GM1, however, not only links to hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin in the French study, it links to what may be SARS-CoV-2’s most ancient ancestor. The cells being used are a derivative line from African Green Monkey:

2011  College of Veterinary Medicine, Nanjing Agricultural University, Jiangsu, China: Cholera Toxin / Ganglioside GM1 / PRRSV








						Role of lipid rafts in porcine reproductive and respiratory syndrome virus infection in MARC-145 cells - PubMed
					

Lipid rafts play an important role in the life cycle of many viruses. Cholesterol is a critical structural component of lipid rafts. Although the porcine reproductive and respiratory syndrome virus (PRRSV) has restricted cell tropism for cells of the monocyte/macrophage lineage, a non-macrophage...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....MARC-145 cells....incubated for 1h with 100 microL monoclonal antibody against the N protein of PRRSV at 37 degrees C....An optimum dilution (1:100) of Fluroescein (FITC)-conjugated AffiniPure Goat Anti-Mouse IgG (H+L) (Boster Biotech Ltd., Wuhan, China) was added and incubated for 45min. At 37 deg. C.
....
In order to study whether cholesterol plays a role in PRRSV infection in MARC-145 cells, we first used MbetaCD, which is widely used to sequester cholesterol from the plasma membrane. Cholesterol depletion affects lipid-raft-dependent pathway in MARC-145 cells. Cholera toxin B (CTB) is internalized in a lipid-raft-dependent manner after binding to its receptor, GM1 ganglioside.’

This trajectory has to do with the anti-SARS-Cov-2 effect of fenofibrate and cholesterol-lowering statins, of which there is already a thread here at USMB.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 27, 2021)

The above study continues:

’Inhibition of cholesterol synthesis inhibits PRRSV entry. Mevinolin is another lipid rafts depletion drug and it inhibits the 3-hydroxy-3-methylglutaryl coenzyme A (HMG-CoA) reductase enzyme responsible for the production of mevalonate, a precursor in cholesterol biosynthesis....Virus titers and genome copies of PRRSV on mevinolin-treated cells were reduced by 34-fold and 90%. However, no significant changes on virus attachment and post-entry stage were detected....These data suggest that PRRSV infection is likely to be mediated by a lipid-raft-dependent pathway.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2021)

The target is the sampling of bat SARS-like viruses at Kunming, Yunnan Province, China, as we link lupus to rabies vaccination:

2014  Kunming / Rabies / Myd88


			https://25668674
		


During the same year, a vaccine adjuvant:

2014  India / Rabies Vaccine Genetic Adjuvant








						Immunogenicity and efficacy of a plasmid DNA rabies vaccine incorporating Myd88 as a genetic adjuvant - PubMed
					

Genetic adjuvanting with Myd88 enhanced the RVNA responses and protective efficacy of a plasmid DNA rabies vaccine. This strategy might be useful for rabies vaccination of canines in the field, and needs further evaluation.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Myd88 / Lupus / Belimumab








						The BAFF/APRIL system: emerging functions beyond B cell biology and autoimmunity - PubMed
					

The BAFF system plays a key role in the development of autoimmunity, especially in systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE). This often leads to the assumption that BAFF is mostly a B cell factor with a specific role in autoimmunity. Focus on BAFF and autoimmunity, driven by pharmaceutical successes...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Alabama / Belimumab Antibody Titers








						Effect of belimumab on vaccine antigen antibodies to influenza, pneumococcal, and tetanus vaccines in patients with systemic lupus erythematosus in the BLISS-76 trial - PubMed
					

Treatment with belimumab did not affect the ability of patients with SLE to maintain antibody titers to previous pneumococcal, tetanus, and influenza immunizations. [ClinicalTrials.gov registration number NCT 00410384].




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




GM1 was mentioned in post #690.

Hungary: Lupus / GM1 / Lipid Raft Aggregation








						Systemic lupus erythematosus in the light of the regulatory effects of galectin-1 on T-cell function - PubMed
					

Galectin-1 is an endogenous immunoregulatory lectin-type protein. Its most important effects are the inhibition of the differentiation and cytokine production of Th1 and Th17 cells, and the induction of apoptosis of activated T-cells. Galectin-1 has been identified as a key molecule in antitumor...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




May 2020  Fenofibrate / Lupus 








						Acquired marked hypertriglyceridemia with anti-GPIHBP1 antibodies - PubMed
					

Acquired marked hypertriglyceridemia with anti-GPIHBP1 antibodies




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2016  India: Lupus Hypertriglyceridemia in Children / Lipoprotein Lipase Antibodies / Hydroxychloroquine








						Managing hypertriglyceridemia in children with systemic lupus erythematosus: Two sides of the same coin - PubMed
					

Hypertriglyceridemia is common in children with systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE). A retrospective analysis of the baseline clinical-pathological presentation and treatment outcome (status of lipid profiles) was performed in two children with SLE, who presented with extreme hypertriglyceridemia...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




One coronavirus linked to lipoprotein lipase is mouse hepatitis virus:

Linking back to Myd88-rabies at Kunming:

Nov 2020  U. Of Utah, U. Of California / MHV /Myeloid TREM2 / Cystatin F / Insulin Growth Factor 1








						Microglia influence host defense, disease, and repair following murine coronavirus infection of the central nervous system - PubMed
					

The present study examines functional contributions of microglia in host defense, demyelination, and remyelination following infection of susceptible mice with a neurotropic coronavirus. Treatment with PLX5622, an inhibitor of colony stimulating factor 1 receptor (CSF1R) that efficiently...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Kunming Rabies Myd88








						Gene expression profiles identify both MyD88-independent and MyD88-dependent pathways involved in the maturation of dendritic cells mediated by heparan sulfate: a novel adjuvant - PubMed
					

The traditional vaccine adjuvant research is mainly based on the trial and error method, and the mechanisms underlying the immune system stimulation remaining largely unknown. We previously demonstrated that heparan sulfate (HS), a TLR-4 ligand and endogenous danger signal, effectively enhanced...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Here is linked yellow head virus of shrimp to Zheng-Li Shi’s Wuhan 2006 study of white spot syndrome of shrimp (post #686), linking Indian lupus in children and hydroxychloroquine (post # 692) to PLX5622 in the myeloid TREM2/cystatin F study in the same post:

Dec 2020  Anderson Cancer Center, Houston, Texas; Baylor University, Waco, Texas; Department of Radiation Medicine, Oregon Health and Sciences University, Portland, Oregon
 PLX5622 / Toll-Like Receptor 4 / Carcinoma / Myd88








						Toll-like receptor 4 mediates the development of fatigue in the murine Lewis Lung Carcinoma model independently of activation of macrophages and microglia - PubMed
					

Cancer-related fatigue at the time of tumor diagnosis is commonly attributed to inflammation associated with the disease process. However, we have previously demonstrated that running wheel deficits occur well before increased expression of proinflammatory cytokines in the liver and brain in a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




May 2021  Mexico-Thailand: Yellow Head Virus of Shrimp / Toll Signaling








						PmAP2-β depletion enhanced activation of the Toll signaling pathway during yellow head virus infection in the black tiger shrimp Penaeus monodon - PubMed
					

Yellow head virus (YHV) is a pathogen which causes high mortality in penaeid shrimp. Previous studies suggested that YHV enters shrimp cells via clathrin-mediated endocytosis. This research investigated the roles of clathrin adaptor protein 2 subunit β (AP-2β) from Penaeus monodon during YHV...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Cowley and Walker (Australia) expound upon yellow head virus of shrimp:

’The natural distribution of Penaeus monodon and the genetic relationships of YHV (yellow head virus) complex viruses from different geographic locations suggest an association that may predate the tectonic drift that dispersed the Gondwanaland supercontinent some 260 million years ago. This is consistent with the ancient origins and evolutionary conservation of penaeid shrimp, for which Triassic fossils have been discovered in Madagascar; examples of the genus Penaeus have been reported to date to the late Cretaceous period. Thus okaviruses may be regarded as primitive time capsules that provide unique insights into aspects of nidovirus evolution.
....
A virus morphologically indistinguishable from YHV was subsequently observed in healthy wild and farmed P. monodon in eastern Australia in 1993-1994. To distinguish this virus from the highly virulent YHV reported from Thailand, it was named lymphoid organ virus (LOV).’
(Cowley JA, Walker PJ, Molecular Biology and Pathogenesis of Roniviruses, in Nidoviruses, Ch. 24)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Thus linking SARS-CoV-2 uridylate-specific endoribonuclease is gill-associated virus (GAV) uridylate-specific endoribonuclease:

Mar 2021  India: SARS-CoV-2 Uridylate-Specific Endoribonuclease / Potent Inhibition by Thymopentin and Oleuropein








						Structure-based inhibitor screening of natural products against NSP15 of SARS-CoV-2 revealed thymopentin and oleuropein as potent inhibitors - PubMed
					

The online version contains supplementary material available at 10.1007/s42485-021-00059-w.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




’Subsequent nucleotide sequence analysis confirmed that YHV and GAV (gill-associated virus) are closely related but distinct viruses....Sequence alignments of the region downstream of the helicase indicate that GAV pp1b also possesses 3’-to-5’ exonuclease, uridylate-specific endoribonuclease, and C-terminal ribose-2-O-methyltransferase (2’-O-MT) motifs, which, in coronaviruses, have been shown to be essential to RNA synthesis and progeny virus production.’
(Cowley and Walker, op cit)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2021)

_The mouse hepatitis coronavirus (MHV, post #692) links to Ralph Baric’s co-authorship with Wuhan’s Zheng-Li Shi for adenovirus-SARS-CoV constructs:

Baric RS, Sims AC (2005) Development of Mouse Hepatitis Virus and SARS-CoV Infectious cDNA Constructs, Current Topics in Microbiology and Immunology, 287:229-252._


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Two Baric RS studies are:

2006 SARS Coronavirus Vaccine Development








						SARS coronavirus vaccine development - PubMed
					

SARS coronavirus vaccine development




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2005  Development of Mouse Hepatitis Virus and SARS-CoV Infectious cDNA Constructs








						Development of mouse hepatitis virus and SARS-CoV infectious cDNA constructs - PubMed
					

The genomes of transmissible gastroenteritis virus (TGEV) and mouse hepatitis virus (MHV) have been generated with a novel construction strategy that allows for the assembly of very large RNA and DNA genomes from a panel of contiguous cDNA subclones. Recombinant viruses generated from these...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2021)

Violence in rural Oregon, an example of the stress the Chinese communist virus is causing in America:

29 Aug 2021  Oregon: Delta-Fueled Infections








						Delta-Fueled Infections Are Moving Through Rural, Southern Oregon 'Like A Buzz Saw'
					

Portland has helped boost Oregon's overall vaccination rate, but rural areas lag far behind. That's allowed the pandemic to rage in places such as the Rogue Valley, where hospitals are overwhelmed.




					www.npr.org
				



’....”I’ve been an ICU nurse for 10 years. I’ve never seen anything like this. It’s really terrifying for them, and it’s really difficult for us to see day in and day out. We admit nine unvaccinated to every one vaccinated individual.” ‘


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2021)

A nidovirus linked to mosquitoes in Vietnam (Nam Dinh virus), we note the post-COVID-vaccine thrombotic symptom caused by a Phlebovirus:

28 Aug 2021  Japan: Tick-Borne SFTSV








						Fukuoka man dies from tick-borne infection, Severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome (SFTS) - Outbreak News Today
					

By NewsDesk @bactiman63 A 60-year-old man from Yame, Fukuoka Prefecture died last week from the tick-borne infection, severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome (SFTS), according to a Mainichi report. According to the Kurume municipal public health center, the man was hospitalized on Aug. 16...




					outbreaknewstoday.com
				



‘....SFTS virus, genus Phlebovirus, family Bunyaviridae.’


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2021)

The Nam Dinh nidovirus, however, also occurs in the Yunnan area (Lancang and Nu Rivers) that hosts SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13. 

Dec 2017  Pu’er, Yunnan: Nam Dinh Virus, Missing Link in the Nidoviruses


			https://29083983
		


Tongguan (Mojiang copper mine) and Pu’er can be located on this map:

Jinghong Map








						Jinghong
					

Jinghong is the capital of Xishuangbanna in southern Yunnan. Jinghong has about 643,000 residents. Mapcarta, the open map.




					mapcarta.com
				




Once more returning to Trump’s antimalarial, hydxroxychloroquine, the mosquito vector of Nam Dinh nidovirus is Culex tritaeniorynchus. As will be shown, there is a copper connection to the antiviral effects in SARS-COV-2 infection.

China: Zika Virus Vector, Culex tritaeniorynchus








						Emergence of Zika Virus in Culex tritaeniorhynchus and Anopheles sinensis Mosquitoes in China - PubMed
					

Zika virus (ZIKV) has been isolated from mosquitoes such as Aedes, Mansonia uniformis, and Culex perfuscus; However, the isolation of ZIKV from Anopheles sinensis and Culex tritaeniorhynchus has not yet been reported. In June and July 2018, 22,985 mosquitoes and 57,500 midges were collected in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Linking to another human coronavirus:

Nov 2015  UK: Destruction of CoV-229E on Copper Surfaces








						Human Coronavirus 229E Remains Infectious on Common Touch Surface Materials - PubMed
					

Respiratory viruses are responsible for more deaths globally than any other infectious agent. Animal coronaviruses that "host jump" to humans result in severe infections with high mortality, such as severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) and, more recently, Middle East respiratory syndrome...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Nov 2020  India: Copper-Mediated SARS-CoV-2 Immunity / Groundwater








						Does Yadgir population have copper-mediated intrinsic immunity to resist COVID-19 challenge? - PubMed
					

Does Yadgir population have copper-mediated intrinsic immunity to resist COVID-19 challenge?




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2021)

Pu’er / Missing Nidovirus Link








						Investigation on Mosquito-Borne Viruses at Lancang River and Nu River Watersheds in Southwestern China - PubMed
					

During 2007 and 2010, an extensive entomological survey was performed to assess the distribution of mosquitoes and mosquito-borne arboviruses at Lancang River and Nu River watersheds in southwestern China. A total of 20,450 mosquitoes consisting 20 species was trapped and submitted 261 pools...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2021)

Culex tritaeniorynchus is vector of another phelbovirus, Rift Valley Fever, and indeed links to another fruit bat as its reservoir as well as a bat related to RaTG13-harboring Rhinolophus: Hipposideros, also as its reservoir. RVF is considered a biological weapon.

Rift Valley Fever








						Rift Valley fever - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Being a missing nidovirus link, Nam Dinh virus has all of the necessary genomic criteria to classify it as a nidovirus (except [italics]) the uridylate-specific endoribonuclease mentioned previously for the shrimp nidovirus (gill-associated virus, GAV). A report from Germany links this enzyme to another parasite linking chloroquine-hydroxychloroquine: African sleeping sickness parasite, Trypanosoma brucei:

2008  Germany: Uridylate-Specific / Zinc / African Trypanosomes








						TbMP42 is a structure-sensitive ribonuclease that likely follows a metal ion catalysis mechanism - PubMed
					

RNA editing in African trypanosomes is characterized by a uridylate-specific insertion and/or deletion reaction that generates functional mitochondrial transcripts. The process is catalyzed by a multi-enzyme complex, the editosome, which consists of approximately 20 proteins. While for some of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....TbMP42.’

A report from Saudi Arabia and Malaysia links chloroquine, endoribonuclease, and vitamin D to SARS-CoV-2:

Sep 2020  Vitamin D / SARS-CoV-2 Nsp15








						Vitamin D is a potential inhibitor of COVID-19: In silico molecular docking to the binding site of SARS-CoV-2 endoribonuclease Nsp15 - PubMed
					

Novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) has become a pandemic threat to public health. Vaccines and targeted therapeutics to prevent infections and stop virus proliferation are currently lacking. Endoribonuclease Nsp15 plays a vital role in the life cycle, including replication and transcription as...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 1, 2021)

This report from Israel shows monoclonal antibodies are working against SARS-CoV-2:

21 Aug 2021  Tel Aviv: MD65 & BL6 Monoclonal Antibodies








						The neutralization potency of anti-SARS-CoV-2 therapeutic human monoclonal antibodies is retained against viral variants - PubMed
					

A wide range of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) neutralizing monoclonal antibodies (mAbs) have been reported, most of which target the spike glycoprotein. Therapeutic implementation of these antibodies has been challenged by emerging SARS-CoV-2 variants harboring...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Thus, despite the accumulation of spike mutations, the highly potent MD65 and BL6 monoclonal antibodies retain their ability to bind the prevalent viral mutants, effectively protecting against B.1.1.7 and B.1.351 variants.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 1, 2021)

The following report includes a Conflicts of Interest section: 

17 Aug 2021  SARS-CoV-2 Monoclonal Antibodies








						A vaccine-induced public antibody protects against SARS-CoV-2 and emerging variants - PubMed
					

The emergence of SARS-CoV-2 antigenic variants with increased transmissibility is a public health threat. Some variants show substantial resistance to neutralization by SARS-CoV-2 infection- or vaccination-induced antibodies. Here, we analyzed receptor binding domain-binding monoclonal...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Thus, 2C08-like antibodies can be induced by SARS-CoV-2 vaccines and mitigate resistance by circulating variants of concern.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 1, 2021)

Monoclonal antibodies against SARS-CoV-2 links to poliovirus:

25 Aug 2021 SARS-CoV-2 /  Fc-gamma Receptor








						Illuminating the Fc dependence of SARS-CoV-2 neutralization - PubMed
					

Monoclonal antibodies show efficacy in treating COVID-19, but the functional requirements for protection are unclear. In this issue of Immunity, Ullah et al. (2021) develop a stable SARS-CoV-2 reporter virus and use bioluminescence imaging to longitudinally monitor infection and assess...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’Antibody-mediated protection depends on the Fc domain and Fc-gamma receptor-expressing immune cells.’

Aug 1999. Tokyo: Poliovirus Fc-gamma / Monoclonal Antibodies








						Multiple pathways for establishment of poliovirus infection - PubMed
					

Poliovirus (PV) infects susceptible cells through poliovirus receptor (PVR), which functions to bind virus and to convert its conformation. To study early infection process of PV, infection systems were employed using in vitro cultured cells and in vivo neural pathway of PVR transgenic (Tg)...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 1, 2021)

In Japan, a new mutation has arisen in the Delta variant during the third week of Aug 2021:

31 Aug 2021  Tokyo Medical and Dental University / N501S


			https://www.indiatvnews.com/news/world/new-delta-variant-n501s-mutatyion-confirmed-in-japan-coronavirus-pandemic-latest-updates-730558


----------



## badger2 (Sep 1, 2021)

New Delta variant mutation confirmed in Japan
					

The research team, led by Associate Professor Hiroaki Takeuchi at Tokyo Medical and Dental University Hospital, said that the mutation was found when a patient infected with the Delta variant visited the institute earlier this month, reports Xinhua news agency.




					www.indiatvnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 1, 2021)

Links to the new Japanese Delta variant N501S mutation: 

Atlantic Salmon Bafinivirus: S501

Chinook Salmon Bafinivirus: S501

Ball Python Nidovirus 1: S501


----------



## badger2 (Sep 2, 2021)

Ivermectin is going to be linked to Gracie’s fenofibrate thread, so recalling its history, the origin of ivermectin is from a golf course near Ito City, which may be compared with Neophocaenus at Shimuzu Hrbor, west of Ito.

Shimuzu Harbor / Ito City








						Shimizu Harbour
					

Shimizu Harbour is a port in Shizuoka, Shizuoka. Shimizu Harbour is situated nearby to S-Pulse Dream Plaza. Mapcarta, the open map.




					mapcarta.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 3, 2021)

Shi’s Wuhan lab report for WSSV of crayfish (2006):








						Multiple envelope proteins are involved in white spot syndrome virus (WSSV) infection in crayfish - PubMed
					

White spot syndrome virus (WSSV) is a devastating viral pathogen of cultured shrimp worldwide. Previous studies have shown that the intact virion consists of at least 39 structural proteins and, among them, six were identified as envelope proteins involved in the virus infection. In this paper...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




It will be shown that ivermectin, from Streptomyces avermitilis at Ito City, Japan, links to algae that harbor Streptomyces, and this same alga, Ulva, can differentiate between the antiviral effects for both yellow head virus (YHV) and white spot syndrome (WSSV) infecting shrimp.

(1986) H.G. Davies, R.H. Green, Avermectins and Milbemycins








						Avermectins and milbemycins - PubMed
					

Avermectins and milbemycins




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The source was another example of the fecund Japanese soil, this time from Kawana, Ito City.’

May 2021  Thailand: YHV / WSSV / Ulva intestinalis








						Chemical composition of a hot water crude extract (HWCE) from Ulva intestinalis and its potential effects on growth performance, immune responses, and resistance to white spot syndrome virus and yellowhead virus in Pacific white shrimp (Litopenaeus v
					

In the present study, a hot water crude extract from Ulva intestinalis (Ui-HWCE) was used as a dietary supplement, and the effects on growth, immune responses, and resistance against white spot syndrome virus (WSSV) and yellowhead virus (YHV) infection in Pacific white shrimp (Litopenaeus...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Ulva intestinalis hot water crude extract (Ui-HWCE) exhibits growth promoting, immune stimulatory and antiviral activity.’

The Ui-HCWE was antiviral only for the nidovirus, YHV, not for Wuhan lab’s WSSV.

Feb 2019  Desertomycin from Streptomyces-Ulva / MCF-7 Breast Cancer








						Desertomycin G, a New Antibiotic with Activity against Mycobacterium tuberculosis and Human Breast Tumor Cell Lines Produced by Streptomyces althioticus MSM3, Isolated from the Cantabrian Sea Intertidal Macroalgae Ulva sp - PubMed
					

The isolation and structural elucidation of a structurally new desertomycin, designated as desertomycin G (<b>1</b>), with strong antibiotic activity against several clinically relevant antibiotic resistant pathogens are described herein. This new natural product was obtained from cultures of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ivermectin indeed docks to the SARS-CoV-2 virus:

Icahn Medical School, Mt. Sinai, New York: Ivermectin Docks to the SARS-CoV-2 Spike Receptor Binding Domain Attached to ACE2








						Ivermectin Docks to the SARS-CoV-2 Spike Receptor-binding Domain Attached to ACE2 - PubMed
					

The ivermectin docking we identified may interfere with the attachment of the spike to the human cell membrane. Clinical trials now underway should determine whether ivermectin is an effective treatment for SARS-Cov2 infection.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ivermectin (from Omura’s Kawana golf course Streptomyces) can now be linked with azithromycin (used in combination with paromomycin [Streptomyces]) via Satoshi Omura’s cerulenin, which links to fatty acid biosynthesis and Gracie’s fenofibrate thread which includes the statins:

Satoshi Omura / Cerulenin


			Account Suspended
		

‘....Cerulenin, produced by a true fungus, Acremonium caerulens, proved to be the first inhibitor of fatty acid (lipid) biosynthesis ever found. It became the lead compound for development of the medically important statins, inhibitors of cholesterol biosynthesis, and it remains a pivotal research reagent to this day.’

Azithromycin is used in combination with paromomycin (from Streptomyces rimosus), a secondary metabolite of this organism, which also produces oxytetracycline and tetracycline. Azithromycin and paromomycin are in combination against cryptosporidiosis. According to the Wiki paromomycin page

‘Polyketide Synthesis: S. Rimosus’s oxytetracycline polyketide synthase acyl carrier protein differs from most ACPs by having a C-terminus extension. Reference : 
White SW, et al, “The Structural Biology of Type II Fatty Acid Biosynthesis” .‘

White SW links Omura’s cerulenin:

Mar 2001  White SW et al / Cerulenin








						Inhibition of beta-ketoacyl-acyl carrier protein synthases by thiolactomycin and cerulenin. Structure and mechanism - PubMed
					

The beta-ketoacyl-acyl carrier protein (ACP) synthases are key regulators of type II fatty acid synthesis and are the targets for two natural products, thiolactomycin (TLM) and cerulenin. The high resolution structures of the FabB-TLM and FabB-cerulenin binary complexes were determined. TLM...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Azithromycin binds to the SARS-CoV-2 RBD at position Y103. This links, without mutating, to TGEV spike protein position 103, which is a tyrosine (Y). TGEV is the porcine coronavirus that has been shown in a German study to be able to subsist on metal surfaces for up to 28 days.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2021)

If a porcine virus (PRRSV) is the most ancient ancestor to SARS-CoV-2, viability on surfaces may correlate with other time windows in its biology.

From Promedmail....
Lancet Infectious Diseases: Post-Vaccination Infection Risk Factors


			https://doi-org/1-.1016/S1473-3099(21)00460-6
		

’ To conclude, the odds of post-vaccination infection following the first dose was increased in frail, older adults and in those living in deprived areas, and were decreased in individuals without obesity. Compared with unvaccinated controls, after the second vaccine dose, individuals were less likely to have prolonged illness (symptoms for 28 days or more), more than 5 symptoms in the first week of illness, or present to hospital.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2021)

Redirecting


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2021)

Some environmental comparisons of viral persistence are:

’SARS-CoV-1 on plastic 22-25 deg. C: 28 days (Chan, et al, 2011)’








						Stability of SARS-CoV-2 and other coronaviruses in the environment and on common touch surfaces and the influence of climatic conditions: A review - PubMed
					

Although the unprecedented efforts the world has been taking to control the spread of the human coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and its causative aetiology [severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2)], the number of confirmed cases has been increasing drastically. Therefore...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




TGEV >49 days water @ 4 deg. C
TGEV reagent water 49 days @ 25 deg. C
HCov E229 > 130 days @ 4 deg. C
FIPV > 130 days @ 4 deg. C








						Coronavirus in water media: Analysis, fate, disinfection and epidemiological applications - PubMed
					

Considerable attention has been recently given to possible transmission of SARS-CoV-2 via water media. This review addresses this issue and examines the fate of coronaviruses (CoVs) in water systems, with particular attention to the recently available information on the novel SARS-CoV-2. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




’SARS-CoV-2 viral RNA persisted in feces for 33 days after the patient was tested negative for viral RNA in the respiratory tract....The indicator organism (poliovirius-1) showed six times longer persistence in water than HCoV of FIPV.’








						SARS-CoV-2 in environmental perspective: Occurrence, persistence, surveillance, inactivation and challenges - PubMed
					

The unprecedented global spread of the severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) caused by SARS-CoV-2 is depicting the distressing pandemic consequence on human health, economy as well as ecosystem services. So far novel coronavirus (CoV) outbreaks were associated with SARS-CoV-2 (2019), middle...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 8, 2021)

We’ll review the history of ivermectin, linking it to an Oregon pocket gopher. Along the way, this German study will be considered:

Jun 2021  Ivermectin gegen Hakenwurm — und Coronavirus?








						Ivermectin gegen Hakenwurm - und Coronavirus? - PubMed
					

Ivermectin gegen Hakenwurm - und Coronavirus?




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 8, 2021)

Conclusion being that there are lots of under utilized alternative medications to ameliorate covid symptoms.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Conclusion being that there are lots of under utilized alternative medications to ameliorate covid symptoms.


Other people may be more interested in alternate chemistry that physically attaches to the communist SARS-CoV-2 virus such as ivermectin.









						Ivermectin Docks to the SARS-CoV-2 Spike Receptor-binding Domain Attached to ACE2 - PubMed
					

The ivermectin docking we identified may interfere with the attachment of the spike to the human cell membrane. Clinical trials now underway should determine whether ivermectin is an effective treatment for SARS-Cov2 infection.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 8, 2021)

It looks like fruit-bat vectors, since Nipah (with a high mortality rate) samples also came from bitten fruits:

6 Sep 2021  Kozhikode Village, India / Nipah Virus Outbreak








						Nipah virus: 11 more people showing symptoms in Kozhikode village where boy died
					

A day after a 12-year-old boy in Kozhikode succumbed to the Nipah virus, Kerala health minister Veena George confirmed that 11 more people are showing symptoms of the viral infection.




					www.indiatoday.in
				



’....rambutan fruits....’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Fruits of the Sapindaceae:

Rambutan Tree








						Rambutan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rambutan has anti-SARS-CoV-2 activity:

Aug 2021 Korea: Rambutan / SARS-CoV-2








						Geraniin Inhibits the Entry of SARS-CoV-2 by Blocking the Interaction between Spike Protein RBD and Human ACE2 Receptor - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic is caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). Despite the development of vaccines, the emergence of SARS-CoV-2 variants and the absence of effective therapeutics demand the continual investigation of COVID-19. Natural...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 8, 2021)

As the report in post #721 states, ‘Geraniin formed eight hydrogen bonds (Arg 403, Tyr449, Tyr453, Gln493, Ser4945, Gln498, Gly502, Tyr505), four van der Waals interactions (Tyr 495, Gly496, Thr500, Asn501) and one pi-pi (Tyr505) with the spike protein.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 11, 2021)

Reviewing the literature on funding of coronavirus research, links Fau Chi’s NIH, Daszak, the Gates Foundation, et al:

Daszak Deleted Tweet





						EcoHealth’s Peter Daszak Deletes Tweet Revealing Wuhan Lab Researchers At Fauci-Funded Conference. – Real News Aggregator
					






					realnewsaggregator.com
				



‘....”you can train in BSL-4 lab in Wuhan”...Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation....Duke-NUS Medical School, Singapore....Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations....NIH Allergy and Infectious Diseases....10 Dec 2019....’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 12, 2021)

Obama and Biden funding of Duke-NUS Singapore compares to Daszak attending the Nipah Conference two weeks before China reported its first case (shrimp seller “Patient Zero”) of SARS-CoV-2.

Dec 2019  Nipah International Conference, Singapore








						Nipah Virus International Conference
					

Your nipah 20




					nipah2019.miceapps.com
				




Understanding the Risk of Bat Coronavirus Emergence
(click on Award Abstract)





						Award Information | HHS TAGGS
					

HHS’ Tracking Accountability in Government Grants System (TAGGS) website is a robust reporting tool that displays detailed information on government grants.




					taggs.hhs.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nipah virus bat vector eats rambutan fruits, which contain an interesting anti-SARS-CoV-2 compound, geraniin. Here are the locations on the spike of this virus that geranii herba attaches, in the receptor binding domain (RBD), receptor binding motif (RBM), and ACE2:








						Geranii Herba as a Potential Inhibitor of SARS-CoV-2 Main 3CLpro, Spike RBD, and Regulation of Unfolded Protein Response: An In Silico Approach - PubMed
					

Hence, the compounds present in Geranii Herba could be used as possible drug candidates for the prevention/treatment of SARS-CoV-2 infection.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2021)

Ivermectin physically attaches to SARS-CoV-2 in vitro, and it cannot be disproven not to also do so in vivo. The geraniin of post #725 also attaches to SARS-CoV-2 spike. Therefore, we are interested in criteria used in this ivermectin trial to determine eligibility, because attachment sites for these mentioned also compare to attachment sites for De Santis-Regeneron monoclonal antibodies. References in this article are valuable:

Tel Aviv Trial for Ivermectin








						Favorable outcome on viral load and culture viability using Ivermectin in early treatment of non-hospitalized patients with mild COVID-19 – A double-blind, randomized placebo-controlled trial
					

Background Ivermectin, an anti-parasitic agent, also has anti-viral properties. Our aim was to assess whether ivermectin can shorten the viral shedding in patients at an early-stage of COVID-19 infection.  Methods The double-blinded trial compared patients receiving ivermectin 0·2 mg/kg for 3...




					www.medrxiv.org
				



’ivermectin favorable outcome....median age 35 years....’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2021)

The Tel Aviv study continues: ‘Viral load of ivermectin group decreased faster than placebo at early stage of intervention, during days two to six. As spontaneous recovery takes place also in the placebo group, viral load is decreased, having similar viral load since day eight....Kaplan-Meier analysis adjusted to symptom onset showed the significant difference between ivermectin group and placebo arms during the course of treatment.
....
To further explore antiviral activity, we observed the culture viability in both placebo and ivermectin groups. The results showed the advantage of ivermectin, where only 13% of samples stayed positive on days two to six, while 48% stayed positive in placebo group. The broad-spectrum  antiviral activity of ivermectin is related to its ability to target host importin (IMP) alpha/beta1 nuclear transport proteins, responsible for nuclear entry of cargoes of viral proteins, which in turn blocks host antiviral activity. 

Major criticism is that does is 35 times higher than maximum plasma copncentration. But higher doses may not be necessary as some models predict that the lungs achieve higher concentrations, up to 10-fold highere than in serum. In addition, ivermectin concentrations in blood may not reflect activity of its other metabolites, which might be active agents.

A double-blind, randomized trial conducted in Columbia included 476 mild patients....as the authors mentioned in their limitations, decreased viral load or viral shedding better reflects the antiviral activity of the drug rather than longevity of symptoms. Peer-reviewed randomized control trials from Bangladesh support our findings of faster viral clearance in the ivermectin group, and in a small RCT from Spain, treatment with ivermectin showed a tendency toward faster viral clearance....leads to almost 90% non-infectious status as day four (one day after ending treatment, among ivermectin users. From the public health point of view, it may shorten isolation time, which can serve as a major relief of economic and social burden.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2021)

First animals in Mongolia infected with C-19 are beavers:









						Beavers in Mongolia test Covid positive
					

At least seven beavers in Mongolia have tested positive for Covid-19, the country's National Centre for Zoonotic Diseases (NCZD) said.




					www.tribuneindia.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 15, 2021)

In China, C-19’s current resurgence (139 cases in four days) seems to be happening via a traveler. Quarantine of immigrants is not assured.

China’s First School-Centered COVID-19 Resurgence: Longer Incubation Feared








						E. China's Putian deals with nation's 1st school-centered COVID-19 resurgence; longer incubation feared - Global Times
					






					www.globaltimes.cn
				



’....involving unvaccinated students.’

Putian City, Fujian


			https://new.qq.com/omn/20210911/20210911A04AYC00.html
		

’....he entered Xiamen Airlines from Singapore....’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 15, 2021)

badger2 said:


> In China, C-19’s current resurgence (139 cases in four days) seems to be happening via a traveler. Quarantine of immigrants is not assured.
> 
> China’s First School-Centered COVID-19 Resurgence: Longer Incubation Feared
> 
> ...


The reader can see depicted the airship and timeline for the traveler in the Fujian report. After the number 852 it reads ‘Singapore.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 15, 2021)

Kindergartens are hit by the virus, and sometimes it’s asymptomatic.

139 Positive Cases in Four Days




__





						四天139例阳性感染者 福建本土疫情三个问题凸显-中新网
					

(记者 龙敏)“坚决遏制疫情蔓延”，面对9月10日以来发生的本土疫情，福建官方如是喊话。而在此次福建本土疫情的始发地，莆田市仙游县已形成铺头学校、协胜鞋厂两条传播链。



					www.chinanews.com
				



’....8 children in kindergarten....’

Testing has now been ramped up.

Number of Toll Stations Increased to 90




__





						福建累计确诊152例！管控措施升级：学校停课、景点关闭……
					

福建累计确诊152例！管控措施升级：学校停课、景点关闭……,福建,泉州,漳州,莆田市,核酸




					www.163.com
				



’....Sampling will be carried out from 8 to 20 o’clock every day....’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 15, 2021)

This is an excellent example of Chinese communist propaganda. The video may take time to load, stall, then load again. The Ugandan in the video. We wondered specifically how Uganda was paid off to cultivate this classic commie propaganda, complete with (vaccination symbolism [italics]):

15 Sep 2021  Experts Hail China’s People-Centered Philosophy of Dealing With COVID-19
www.news.cn/english/2021-09/15/c_1310189426.htm

13 Sep 2021  Museveni’s China Visit: Hunan Investors to Inject Shs6.3trn Into Industrial Park Development in Uganda




__





						Museveni’s China Visit: Hunan Investors to Inject Shs6.3trn into Industrial Park Development in Uganda | The Kampala Post
					

A group of investors from Hunan, China's 7th most populous province and the 10th most extensive province by area -- want to invest about $1.8billion (about Shs6.3 trillion) in developing an industrial park in Katosi, Mukono district.




					www.kampalapost.com
				



’....is one of the five Memoranda of Understanding under the framework cooperation agreement between Uganda and Hunan Province....signed in June 2019.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 16, 2021)

This Fujian outbreak is targeting younger ages:

16 Sep 2021  Fujian Outbreak: 40% of Cases Under 12 Years Old








						福建莆田本土确诊病例中四成以上为12岁以下
					

莆田确诊病例四成以上为12岁以下




					www.163.com
				



’....Not encountered before, 58 are 14 and below....patients are not allowed to be accompanied.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 18, 2021)

Dumbing Down: Chinese Communists at the Kazakhstan Border

Further on in this post links Wuhan Institute of Virology to the Kazahstan border.

Communist contempt and disregard is noted. From the beginning, what remained esoteric was information about all of the (rest of SARS-CoV-2 [italics]) that remained outside the Homo sapiens host. The current report from Nature fixates on Wuhan, while completely disregarding the Chinese communist expressways that link Mojiang, (source of SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative), Not far from the nasty Kunming Flower and Animal Market, etc., to Wuhan. In addition, no bats were being sold at Huanan Seafood Market, and the report is anal rentitive: it can’t seem to cough up two nucleotide differences to feed to the reader-prisoner, a la Scotland Yard, paranoid that indeed there will be lab manipulations if the information goes public.

16 Sep 2021  Nature.com. ‘Did the Coronavirus Jump From Animals Twice?’








						Did the coronavirus jump from animals to people twice?
					

A preliminary analysis of viral genomes suggests the COVID-19 pandemic might have multiple animal origins — but the findings still have to be peer reviewed.




					www.nature.com
				



’....originated in multiple markets in Wuhan....two broad lineages, known as A and B, which have key genetic differences....Huanan Seafood Market in Wuhan, which also sold wild animals....the findings are “consistent with there being at least two introductions of SARS-CoV-2 into the human population,” says David Robertson, a virologist at the University of Glasgow, UK. Lineages A and B are defined by two key nucleotide differences. But some of the earliest genomes have a combination of these differences.
....
A study published in June found that live animals susceptible to SARS-CoV-2 such as raccoon dogs and mink, were sold in numerous markets in Wuhan....It’s more likely that the pandemic had its origins in the wildlife trade.’

Wuhan Institute of Virology cites this mosquito-pig report:

Vector Competence / Tritaeniorynchus / Pigs








						Vector competence of certain Culex and Aedes mosquitoes for the Chittoor virus, the Indian variant of the Batai virus - PubMed
					

Chittoor virus (CHITV), a mosquito-borne bunyavirus (Orthobunyavirus: Bunyaviridae) isolated in India, has been found to be antigenically close to the Batai virus (BATV), which has a wide distribution across Asia, Europe, and Africa. The latter virus causes influenza-like illness in humans and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The only study that cites the vector competence report, above, is this one:

Feb 2021  Wuhan Institute of Virology








						Pathogenesis and Immune Response of Ebinur Lake Virus: A Newly Identified Orthobunyavirus That Exhibited Strong Virulence in Mice - PubMed
					

<span><i>Orthobunyaviruses</i> are a group of viruses with significant public and veterinary health importance. These viruses are mainly transmitted through mosquito-, midge-, and tick-vectors, and are endemic to various regions of the world. Ebinur Lake virus (EBIV), a newly identified member...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 18, 2021)

Above should read ‘anal retentive.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 18, 2021)

If minks were being sold in Wuhan, they were certainly sold at Kunming. Mink coronavirus spike at position 1188 is a G (glycine). It is also a G for the yak coronavirus spike at that position, linking Chinese females riding of yaks north of Mojiang copper mine to mink-fur clothing. RaTG13, SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative at Mojiang has G at spike position 75. It is also a glycine for mink. Was the glycine itself the cause of Fau Chi’s freudian slip during his youtube video and not the entire SARS-CoV-2 mutation, D614G?


----------



## badger2 (Sep 18, 2021)

Reinforcing yak as intermediate host of SARS-CoV-2 is this report from Belarus:

Sep 2020  Belarus / Yak / SARS-CoV-2








						SARS-CoV-2: Structural diversity, phylogeny, and potential animal host identification of spike glycoprotein - PubMed
					

To investigate the evolutionary history of the current pandemic outbreak of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), a total of 137 genomes of coronavirus strains with release dates between January 2019 and 25 March 2020, were analyzed. To investigate the potential...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Therefore, our results suggest that human SARS-CoV-2, responsible for the current outbreak of COVID-19, could also come from yak as an intermediate host.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 18, 2021)

The irony in this communist-based report is that the virus is lurking in nature on the Yunnan side of the Myanmar border. Riuli is well known for drug trafficking and prostitution.

17 Sep 2021  Chinese Border Town on Lockdown After Burmese Migrants Test Positive for COVID-19








						Chinese Border Town on Lockdown After Burmese Migrants Test Positive for COVID-19
					

NANG SENG NOM — Chinese authorities have locked down the city of Ruili in Yunnan Province after two Burmese migrants tested positive for COVID-19 over the weekend. The two Burmese migrant workers entered Ruili—referred to as Shweli in Burmese—on September 12. “Nobody is allowed to go out of...




					bnionline.net


----------



## badger2 (Sep 18, 2021)

Those most vulnerable to COVID-19 show a neuro link to mosquito-vectored viruses mentioned above and Japanese encephalitis:

18 Sep 2021  SMI2 Russia: Uchenye nazvali kategorii naibolee iuazimykh k COVID-19 liudei
Scientists Have Named the Categories of People Most Vulnerable to COVID-19
’....Sovmestno issledovanie uchenykh Edinburskogo, Nottingemskogo i Oksfordskogo universiteta pokazalo, chto u liudei s sindromom Dauna risk smerti of COVID-19 byl primerno v 13 raz vyshe, chem u naseleniia v tselom, dazhe posle vaktsinatsii, v to vremia kak u liudei s dementsiei i bolezn’iu Parkinsona risk smerti ot koronavirusa uvelichivalsia vdvoe.
A joint study by researchers at the Universities of Edinburgh, Nottingham, and Oxford, showed that people with Down syndrome were about 13 times more likely to die from COVID-19 than the general population, even after vaccination, while people with dementia and the disease, Parkinson’s risk dying from coronavirus is doubled.

Bylo ustanovleno, chto otchasti uvelichenie riska bylo sviazano s kontaktami etikh patsientov s litsami, osushchestvliaiushchimi ukhod.
Issledovanie takzhe pokazalo, chto bolee vysokomu risku infitsirovaniia podverzheny pozhilye liudi i muzhchiny, a takzhe vykhodtsy iz Indii i Pakistana.
Part of the increased risk was found to be due to the contact of these patients with caregivers. The study also showed that older people and men as well as people from India and Pakistan, are at higher risk of infection.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 19, 2021)

Earlier, the WHO (28 Jun 2021) reported on the Bashkortostan facility for Sputnik V vaccine: 

15 Sep 2021  Moscow Times: WHO Suspends Sputnik V Approvval Process Over Manufacturing Breaches








						WHO Suspends Sputnik V Approval Process Over Manufacturing Breaches  - The Moscow Times
					

The World Health Organization (WHO) has suspended its approval process for Russia’s Sputnik V coronavirus vaccine, pending a fresh inspection of at least one Russian factory manufacturing the shot.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 19, 2021)

Mentioned in this thread is ivermectin physically attaching to SARS-CoV-2 spike protein at position L91. Earlier in the thread was shown the pocket gopher link to ivermectin and a mustelid, the long-tail weasel, in Oregon. Ivermectin also attaches to the leucine at position 91 for mink coronavirus 1, strain A0A7D4XU53 (A0A7D4XU53_9ALPC). SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative from the Rhinolophus bat at Mojiang copper mine, RaTG13, has a glycine at position 75 of the spike. Mink coronavirus (Poland) is also G75.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 21, 2021)

SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant mutation (H69 is not mutated) V70F, compares with SARS-CoV F69. In the B.1.525 variant (UK-Nigeria, Dec 2020) there are two deletions: H69 and V70, whereas in HCoV-OC43 (1960’s) it is P69 T70. Yak is also P69, T70.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 22, 2021)

SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13, came from Mojiang. The ill Mojiang miners were admitted to the First Affiliated Hospital of Kunming Medical University on 26 & 27 Ap 2012, (the very day [italics]) that Fau Chi published his document:

26 Ap 2012 Fau Chi, Dual Use Research of Concern: Balancing Benefits and Risks


			https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Testimony-Fauci-2012-04-26.pdf
		


Samples from the miners were collected by hospital staff in Jun, Jul, Aug, Sep 2012 and sent to the Wuhan lab.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 22, 2021)

This is the medical document on the six Mojiang miners, symptoms of which included thromboembolism.





__





						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org


----------



## badger2 (Sep 22, 2021)

We first mentioned Kunming Institute of Zoology in the saxophone thread on 14 Feb 2020:
Post #181




__





						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

Both sequences from Chinese krait, Bungarus, are from the Animal Toxinological Department, Kunming Institute of Zoology, Kunming, Yunnan, China.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The Mojiang miners medical report, above, states: ‘With the Kunming Institute of Zoology, we confirmed that the miners were exposed to the Chinese Rufous Horseshoe Bat which caused the disease. However, a paper published in Science Magazine in 2005 by scientists Shi Zheng-li and Zhang Shu Yi from Wuhan Institute of Virology under Chinese Academy of Sciences, concluded that the SARS-like CoV’s carried by bats are not contagious to humans. This contradiction indicates the importance of these six cases: the severe pneumonia caused by the unknown virus and the bats in the cave merit further investigation and research.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 22, 2021)

Aetiology testing of the Mojiang miners was done by the Chengdu Army Reservation Center for Disease Prevention and Control, Chengdu, China. Similar to the Kunming Institute of Zoology’s Bungarus studies, U.S. Army Research at Ft. Detrick also studied Chinese krait (Bungarus) venom and its increased potency With the addition of chloroquine.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2021)

From Avian Flu Talk forum, a new variant arises in Kentucky, a state whose history is notorious for tuberculosis cases:

20 Sep 2021  A New US-Japan Variant to Watch








						R.1: Another In The Growing List Of SARS-CoV-2 Variants
					

A new variant has been detected in a Kentucky nursing home, infecting 45 residents and health care personnel. Many of these infections arose in fully vaccinated individuals. The variant, which originated in Japan, has over 10,000 entries in the GISAID SARS-CoV-2 database.




					www.forbes.com
				



‘....R.1 variant....G769V is unique....’

Not quite. TGEV is G769 without mutating, as is PRCov, FCov and CCov. Furthermore, the commie virus thinks its in a Chinese mink: Alphacoronavirus 1/2016 China, (without mutating [italics]): V769. Also R.1 mutation is F28L, though without mutating, it is L28 in mink coronavirus 1, a different strain than the Chinese strain.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2021)

More on the mutations of R.1 Kentucky-US-Japan variant:

R.1 variant P412H, without mutating is H412 in feline infectious peritonitis virus (FIPV), which coronavirus was traditionally fatal in the cat host. R.1 mutation P323L, without mutating, is P323 in human HCoV-NL63, porcine TGEV and PRCoV, feline FCoV and FIPV, and canine CCoV.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2021)

The second Wuhan lab contradiction of the Mojiang miners is that the first patient was admitted to hospital on the 25th, a day earlier than Wuhan lab reported.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2021)

Yellow Journalism: Daszak’s Paywall

More types of this journalism should surface as fascist forces run out of ideas to keep the prisoners duped:

The Epoch Times, Daszak Proposal Leaked








						Leaked Documents Reveal Proposal by Daszak’s Organization for Developing COVID-Like Viruses
					

Commentary New documents detail how Peter Daszak’s EcoHealth Alliance and China's Wuhan Institute of Virology were planning to ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kiwi fruit shipped to China’s Jiangsu Province has proven SARS-CoV-2-positive:

24 Sep 2021 








						Zespri kiwifruit tests positive for Covid-19 in China
					

Zespri has launched “emergency management plans” after kiwifruit shipped from Tauranga tested positive for Covid-19 in China.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				



’....sold in a supermarket in Jiangsu Province....a nationalist tabloid with strong ties to China‘s Communist Party....shipped from Tauranga on 16 Aug, a day before the latest COVID-19 outbreak was discovered in New Zealand.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2021)

If SARS-CoV-2 were a Wuhan lab escapee, there should be evidence of cell cultures and animal cells. Concerning the US-Japanese R.1 variant in Kentucky (post # 748), we focus on position 323 for its vaccine-development potential.

From Flutrackers.com, we find this report:









						O-Glycosylation Landscapes of SARS-CoV-2 Spike Proteins
					

The densely glycosylated spike (S) proteins that are highly exposed on the surface of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) facilitate viral attachment, entry, and membrane fusion. We have previously reported all the 22 N-glycosites ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



‘....Shajahan et al (2020) identified two glycosites (T323 and S325 using LC-MS/MS [liquid chromatography, mass spectrometry]) in recombinant SARS-CoV-2 protein expressed by insect cells (High Five) via a baculovirus....contained 1,209 amino acids including T94 and S92 residues regarded as potential O-glycosites.


----------



## rupol2000 (Sep 24, 2021)

Do they even know the biological essence of the virus in nature? They never explain it clearly.

There is evidence that a huge number of virus-like particles are constantly circulating in the bloodstream and plasma of any organism. It seems to be a natural tool for vertical transmission of hereditary information. That is why it is pleasant for us to touch sexual partners, and it never comes down to simple sexual intercourse.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Do they even know the biological essence of the virus in nature? They never explain it clearly.
> 
> There is evidence that a huge number of virus-like particles are constantly circulating in the bloodstream and plasma of any organism. It seems to be a natural tool for vertical transmission of hereditary information. That is why it is pleasant for us to touch sexual partners, and it never comes down to simple sexual intercourse



Chinese communists know more about SARS-Cov-2 than any others, because they know the details of its evolution in nature.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 25, 2021)

This is the first case of COVID-19 in a ferret in the U.S.

24 Sep 2021  Kissimee, Florida / SARS-CoV-2 in a Ferret








						Florida ferret tests positive for COVID-19 after it started sneezing, coughing
					

This is the first ferret confirmed with the SARS-CoV-2 virus in the United States.




					www.wesh.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 25, 2021)

Proven SARS-CoV reservoirs such as civets and raccoon dogs have been treated with Selamectin. The SARS-CoV-2-infected Kissimee ferret would coincide with ivermectin delivery to the lungs, all the while monitoring any mutations of the virus.

SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative RaTG13 from the Tongguan copper mine is also relative to changes in the Mojiang henipavirus, Tongguan 1 henipavirus, and the microhabitat afforded by the copper mine.  

Spike sequences of RaTG13, two minks, and a civet and yak are compared: 
(Sequences of these 20 amino acids, if not aligned, can be transcribed to paper.)

RaTG13             MFVFLVLLPLVSSQCVNLTT
Mink D9J1Z4    MFTKLLLLAVVSVAVKCDDI
Mink (China)    MLLILAFLPGVLSDVFPCQT
Civet 010          MFIFLLFLTLTSGSDLDRCT
Yak                    MFLILLISLPTTFAVIGDLK
SARS-CoV        MFIFLLFLTLTSGSDLDRCT
SARS-CoV-2    MFVFLVLLPLVSSQCVNLTT

This shows that the coronavirus strategy includes changing various (branched-chain amino acids [italics]) or multiples of them. BCAs are leucine (L), valine (V) and isoleucine (I) .


----------



## badger2 (Sep 27, 2021)

Australian Prime Minister reports on new conditions of lockdown for unvaccinated:

27 Sep 2021  Roadmap Out of Lockdown








						Unvaccinated people to stay in lockdown for months as NSW COVID blueprint revealed
					

Facemasks will be scrapped indoors from December and unvaccinated people have been warned they face another two months in lockdown under NSW's latest roadmap to COVID normal.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## badger2 (Sep 27, 2021)

“It’s A New Paradigm”

The POS Communist Chinese have done nothing about their SARS-CoV-2 replicating (and mutating [italics]) in nature, which esoterica can dairy-farm the Wuhan lab leak conspiracy chronically.  Coincidentally, so too can the WHO, CDC, FDA, Fau Chi, JoeXi, shamans, clowns, priests, and other psychopaths. Long covid is comparable to ebola:

20 Sep 2021  Ebola Virus Can Stay in Human Survivors and May Trigger Outbreak After Years








						Ebola Virus Can Stay in Human Survivors and May Trigger Outbreak After Years
					

It is already general knowledge that the deadly Ebola could lie dormant in survivor's tissues, but a new study suggests that these 'virus reservoirs' are capable of reawakening and triggering an outbreak even 5 years after infection.




					www.natureworldnews.com
				



’....”It’s a new paradigm”.... ‘


----------



## badger2 (Sep 28, 2021)

SARS-CoV-2 targets lipid rafts of the host, so from the beginning, the communist virus would find more obese Americans a prime replication substrate.

In reference to HIV-1 vaccine development, Fau Chi would have known these lipid raft implications as early as 2002: 

Dec 2021  Chinese Academy of Sciences, Institute of Pathogen Biology and Center for AIDS Research, Beijing








						Pan-coronavirus fusion inhibitors possess potent inhibitory activity against HIV-1, HIV-2, and simian immunodeficiency virus - PubMed
					

EK1 peptide is a membrane fusion inhibitor with broad-spectrum activity against human coronaviruses (CoVs). In the outbreak of COVID-19, we generated a lipopeptide EK1V1 by modifying EK1 with cholesterol, which exhibited significantly improved antiviral activity. In this study, we surprisingly...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Given the remarkable similarity in fusion mechanisms of HIV-1 and SARS-CoV that emerged in 2002 and the structural similarity of gp41 and S2 fusion proteins, several previous studies investigated whether HIV-1 fusion inhibitors could be used to inhibit SARS-CoV S-protein-mewdiated membrane fusion....but so far as we know, no studies describe the cross-reactive inhibition of S2 fusion protein-derived inhibitors on HIV-1 infeection....Our sequence alignment and molecular docking did verify the HR1 region of HIV-1 gp41 being the target site of CoV fusion inhibitors. In short, we, for the first time, demonstrated the cross-inhibitory activity of CoV fusion inhibitors on HIV-1, HIV-2, and SIV by targeting the Hr1 site.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 30, 2021)

China controls what the WHO knows that China knows about SARS-CoV-2. It is first and foremost China’s virus. It cannot be any other way. This is the biological politics now being mastered and controlled by a communist country.

Behold in vivid intuition, the authoritarian pathology:

29 Sep 2021  Youtube Will Prohibit Vaccine Misinformation




__





						CityNews
					






					edmonton.citynews.ca
				



‘....will prohibit misinformation about any vaccine that has been approved by health authorities such as the WHO and are currently being administered.’

For those compiling their own historical chron, and astonishingly enough, like ebola, without knowing the natural reservoir so that it could become an animal model, the same hurried policy for human PCR tests. The scientists that questioned this paper were suppressed:

Daily Clout Video on Suspect Peer-Reviewed Scientific Papers








						Opinion: "Dr Naomi Wolf and Academic Whistleblower Dr Simon Goddek Discuss the One-Day Peer Review for COVID Test Research Paper and the Academic Persecution Faced by Scientists" - DailyClout
					

Watch Dr Naomi Wolf’s Discussion With Dr Simon Goddek HERE Dr Simon Goddek, researcher in agroponics at the Wageningen University & Research, gives DailyClout an exclusive interview about a huge news story: he posted a thread on Twitter pointing out that the scientific paper that supported the...




					dailyclout.io


----------



## badger2 (Sep 30, 2021)

CityNews
					






					edmonton.citynews.ca


----------



## badger2 (Oct 2, 2021)

We will be analyzing more influenza links to molnupiravir. Fau Chi published on influenza as the ill Tongguan copper miners were going into the hospital (25-26 Ap 2012) and again, branched-chain amino acids can be compared with SARS-CoV-2 mutations. 

Jun 2020  Influenza / Molnupiravir (EIDD-2801)








						Next-generation direct-acting influenza therapeutics - PubMed
					

Influenza viruses are a major threat to human health globally. In addition to further improving vaccine prophylaxis, disease management through antiviral therapeutics constitutes an important component of the current intervention strategy to prevent advance to complicated disease and reduce...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Stann (Oct 3, 2021)

badger2 said:


> We continue the history and biology of COVID-19, on occasion showing the absurdities of categorization, which should remain a pathology of Homo sapiens rather than science. The trajectory, then, is political by default.
> 
> For instance, a political point is that COVID-19 biology in nature has been disregarded while at the same time, epidemiologists such as Fauci, Foege, and Redfield, have spoke little about the obvious  COVID-19 reservoir in nature. This mysterious reservoir, similar to vectors of Ebola, holds clues and secrets to the coronavirus genome. By default, the unknown reservoir‘s genome will undoubtedly link to cancer biology.
> 
> Antibody therapy links COVID-19 to other medical pathologies, including cancer. Forthcoming, we’ll take a closer look at REGN technology as it relates to COVID-19 and childhood cancer, a universally fatal cancer, while mapping out comparable mutations in both.


Everything requires intense study; we could also unravel the human race in the process if we're not careful.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Stann said:


> Everything requires intense study; we could also unravel the human race in the process if we're not careful.


Tell that to the gayer-than-gay communist Chinese who haven’t responsibly published the first results for the testing of animals near the mine where SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13, came from. Have you thought about being hung by the thumbs in the Florida jungle at Kissimee, where the COVID-infected ferret now is?


----------



## badger2 (Oct 3, 2021)

The virus that implicates both Ralph Baric and Eco Health Alliance’s Daszak when it was discovered in 2011, is RsSHC014. Its heptad repeat regions will be compared with RaTG13, SARS-CoV, SARS-CoV-2 and other nidoviruses.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Posted today at Flutrackers:

4 Oct 2021 Pfizer Vaccine Reaction / Hyaluronic Acid
(28 Sep 2021):




__





						DEFINE_ME
					





					www.ijidonline.com
				




We have already mentioned hyaluronic acid, and there are specific genes to consider implicating SARS-CoV/SARS-CoV-2 vaccine epitopes:

1.) 19 Jul 2019, post #100




__





						What's up with all this Flesh Eating Bacteria ?
					

This is the flesh-eating link to cholera:  Jul 2019  Vibrio cholerae Microgels Sopping Up Toxins-GM1a-Functionalized Microgels as Scavengers for Cholera Toxin.  - PubMed - NCBI



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




2.) 28 Dec 2020, post #178




__





						More vaccine disasters..............................
					

Moderna COVID vaccine has caused side effect for those with cosmetic facial fillers | Fox News   People with cosmetic facial fillers could experience swelling and inflammation with one of the coronavirus vaccines, the FDA advisory committee noted.    According to the committee, several trial...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 5, 2021)

The durability of immunity has been calculated in this report, the implication meaning for unvaccinated, reinfection by SARS-CoV-2 is likely:

Durability of Immunity




__





						The durability of immunity against reinfection by SARS-CoV-2: a comparative evolutionary study
					

The timeframe for reinfection is fundamental to numerous aspects of public health decision making. As the COVID-19 pandemic continues, reinfection is likely to become increasingly common. Maintaining public health measures that curb transmission—including among individuals who were previously...



					www.thelancet.com
				



’....Reinfection by SARS-CoV-2 under endemic conditions would likely occur between 3 months and 5.1 years after peak antibody response, with a median of 16 months.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 5, 2021)

The Origins man himself, Hooper updates his analysis of Wuhan lab and the origins of SARS-CoV-2:

Hooper Update on COVID Origins
www.aidsorigins.com/latest-update-on-covid-origins-and-a-review-of-the-performance-of-flip-flopping-scientists/#more-3510
’....In Sept of 2019 the WIV’s online database of samples and viral sequences  was suddenly taken off-line in the middle of the night....a Canadian athlete....’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 5, 2021)

We don’t think Hooper has seen this on deleted WIV material:









						Threader - Good threads every day
					

Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.




					threader.app


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2021)

badger2 said:


> We don’t think Hooper has seen this on deleted WIV material:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In #14 of this report is the URL the Puna report also mentions being deleted: https://www.viruses.nsdc.cn/chinavpi.

Puna Report








						Lethal Pneumonia Cases in Mojiang Miners (2012) and the Mineshaft Could Provide Important Clues to the Origin of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

With the COVID-19 pandemic reaching its worst heights, people are interested in the origin of SARS-CoV-2. This study started with two important questions: first, were there any similar atypical pneumonia outbreaks, even on a smaller level, reported between SARS in 2004 and COVID-19 in 2019/20 in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Why is the pathogen database (https://www.viruses.nsdc.cn/chinavpi) associated with the PROJECT (2013FY113500) not accessible anymore?’

So, the Wuhan lab scrubbing Hooper notes happening during the middle of the night in Sep 2019 is way too late. In fact, there were contradictions from the time that Fau Chi spoke to the senate (26 Ap 2012) and the Tongguan copper miners went into the Kunming Hospital (26 Ap 2012).


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2021)

This contains an excellent chron for analysis, Daszak’s proposals going back to 2002, before the first SARS-CoV outbreak:

FOIA: The Intercept vs. National Institute of Health








						The Intercept v. National Institutes of Health - The Intercept
					

Fearless, adversarial journalism that holds the powerful accountable.




					theintercept.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2021)

As the document above states....

‘Exhibit B: You also requested expedited processing....The compellingneed standard is “intended to be narrowly applied.” Al-Fayed V. CIA, 254 F.3d 300, 310(D.C. Cir 2001)

Exhibit C: The records you requested involve pending investigations.’
....
Dear FOIA Appeals Officer....The NIH wrongfully withheld records concerning funding for this vital research. This senseless secrecy continues to prevent Ms. Lerner from educating the public about efforts to understand and combat dangerous zoonotic diseases.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2021)

The NIH invokes the Al-Fayed v. CIA case in opposing the FOIA request from The Intercept. Similar to ivermectin, Princess Diana’s chauffeur was taking albendazole (wormer) at the time of the crash.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2021)

One possible side-effect of albendazole is dizziness.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Development of molnupiravir for SARS-CoV-2 may best be compared with activity at Wuhan’s Institute of Biological Products:



			https://www.researchgate/publication/350887758_Appendix_1_-_Wuhan_Institute-of-Biological_Products_Copdf


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2021)

(PDF) Appendix 1 - Wuhan_Institute_of_Biological_Products_Co.pdf
					

PDF | On Apr 15, 2021, Billy Bostickson and others published Appendix 1 - Wuhan_Institute_of_Biological_Products_Co.pdf | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Facts thusfar linking Kunming Hospital where the copper miners with pneumonia were taken are the dates:

1. Fau Chi 26 Ap 2012








						Home |  Homeland Security & Governmental Affairs Committee
					






					www.hsgac.senate.gov
				




2. Mojiang Copper Miners Admitted to First Affiliated Hospital, Kunming








						Lethal Pneumonia Cases in Mojiang Miners (2012) and the Mineshaft Could Provide Important Clues to the Origin of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

With the COVID-19 pandemic reaching its worst heights, people are interested in the origin of SARS-CoV-2. This study started with two important questions: first, were there any similar atypical pneumonia outbreaks, even on a smaller level, reported between SARS in 2004 and COVID-19 in 2019/20 in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Virological connections link Zhang Yongzhen to Edward C. Holmes Via Kunming Institute of Zoology and Oxford University Department of Zoology, respectively, though we don’t know if Edward Hooper knows that Yongzhen directly links to Kunming Institute of Zoology, he knows that Holmes links to Oxford Department of Zoology. EC Holmes in this 2016 report of the integration of reoviruses:

15 Jun 2021, post #481




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

We have already noted Mengla filovirus found in Rousettus in Mengla County, Yunnan, and linked it in that county to the extermination of the last indochinese tiger. The COVID-19-infected Bronx Zoo tiger we compared with the Thylacoleonids, including Wakaleo vanderleuri from the Etadunna...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....Holmes EC, Marie Bashir, Sydney, Australia....Wen Xu, Yunnan CDC.’

Yongzhen was CDC Beijing, and studied at Kunming Institute of Zoology
Zhang Yongzhen








						Zhang Yongzhen - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....studied at South China Agricultural University, Southern Medical University (Guangzhou), and Kunming Institute of Zoology.’

Ralph Baric, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, studied an important bat virus that came from near the Kunming Flower and Animal Market and the Kunming Hospital where the Mojiang copper miners were taken: RsSHC014, collected 18 Ap 2011 at Lat. 24.67 N, Long. 102.60 E.

The same year that Baric publishes on RsSHC014, Holmes and Yonzhen publish on hantaviruses:

Jan 2015 Holmes and Zhang / Hantaviruses / CDC Beijing








						The evolution and emergence of hantaviruses - PubMed
					

Hantaviruses are a major class of zoonotic pathogens and cause a variety of severe diseases in humans. For most of the last 50 years rodents have been considered to be the primary hosts of hantaviruses, with hantavirus evolution thought to reflect a process of virus-rodent co-divergence over a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Just two months before Fau Chi’s testimony to the Senate as the miners were going into hospital, YongZhen publishes on the thrombotic viral link to SARS-CoV-2 Moderna vaccine-induced thrombocytopenia:

Feb 2012 Yongzhen Z / Fatal Huaiyangshan Bunyavirus / Thrombocytopenia


			https://22144540
		

’....severe fever with thrombocytopenia....’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hemorrhagic fever caused by a novel Bunyavirus in China: pathogenesis and correlates of fatal outcome - PubMed
					

A total of 49 patients with hemorrhagic fever caused by HYSV were included; 8 (16.3%) patients died. A fatal outcome was associated with high viral RNA load in blood at admission, as well as higher serum liver transaminase levels, more pronounced coagulation disturbances (activated partial...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 13, 2021)

For those frustrated by Chinese communist esoterica concerning their virus, SARS-CoV-2, the Origins man himself, Edward Hooper, has made The River available to all. 

www.aidsorigins.com/wp-content/uploads/The-River-by-Edward-Hooper-2021-edition.pdf


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Recently I read that in Tajikistan about 150 people died from it for all the time. This is much less than a common cold. There is no doubt that this is a dirty policy involving biological weapons in the form of vaccinations.
Their diagnoses are fakes. Those who die of cancer are diagnosed with covid and this is included in the statistics. There were reports that the money was paid for diagnoses.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Recently I read that in Tajikistan about 150 people died from it for all the time. This is much less than a common cold. There is no doubt that this is a dirty policy involving biological weapons in the form of vaccinations.
> Their diagnoses are fakes. Those who die of cancer are diagnosed with covid and this is included in the statistics. There were reports that the money was paid for diagnoses.


Then suggested is that you click on the link in post #779 to read the Foreward to The River. It is eerily similar.  As we’ve reported in this thread, Chinese communists were studying viruses on the border with Kazakhstan, though we’ll not hear much from them when it comes to SARS-CoV-2’s origins. They are enjoying what their virus has done to America.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 15, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Then suggested is that you click on the link in post #779 to read the Foreward to The River. It is eerily similar.  As we’ve reported in this thread, Chinese communists were studying viruses on the border with Kazakhstan, though we’ll not hear much from them when it comes to SARS-CoV-2’s origins. They are enjoying what their virus has done to America.


Americans don't believe in this virus either. If it did anything to America, it is to show what American freedom has become. Freedom only stayed in Texas.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2021)

From post #734, during this year Wuhan Institute of Virology was studying immune responses to viruses near the border with Kazakhstan:








						Pathogenesis and Immune Response of Ebinur Lake Virus: A Newly Identified Orthobunyavirus That Exhibited Strong Virulence in Mice - PubMed
					

<span><i>Orthobunyaviruses</i> are a group of viruses with significant public and veterinary health importance. These viruses are mainly transmitted through mosquito-, midge-, and tick-vectors, and are endemic to various regions of the world. Ebinur Lake virus (EBIV), a newly identified member...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2021)

There is some U.S. interest in cardioviruses from Kazastan, because they have also been found as early as 1981 in female American infants. Cardiovirus-caused myocarditis links to vaccine-caused myocarditis. Spike target locations for vaccines are comparable to antibodies.

Tracking the A48 Antibody Footprint





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				




Key spike locations are:

Y145
H146
K147
K150
W152
R246W258


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2021)

The point in this video is that the son got sick in November though does not mention what time of the month. This is closer to the time of the Wuhan Military Games (18-27 Oct 2019). At timepoint 1:45


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2021)

Chimpanzee vaccine vector adenovirus Y25 used in AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine may have come from Gambia. For polio vaccine making, Hooper mentions Fajara on p. 388:
www.aidsorigins.com/wp-content/uploads/The-River-by-Edward-Hooper-2021-edition.pdf
’....Dr. Kingsley Sanders, representing the Medical Research Council of the United Kingdom, flew out to Fajara in British West Africa (in what is now The Gambia), where he obtained kidneys from four different monkey species....’

The Y25 virus was collected by WD Hillis, Johns Hopkins, and the reader will hit a paywall retrieving the history. The research grant links to the U.S. Air Force:

1968





						SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
					

Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




					journals.sagepub.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2021)

4 million Chinese now in lockdown in Gansu:









						China locks down city of 4m people after six Covid cases detected
					

Residents in Lanzhou, Gansu, told to stay at home as buses, taxis and key rail routes suspended




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ebola vaccinations began in Burundi last week, and the D614G mutation of SARS-CoV-2 links precisely to that ebola vaccine.

Ebola cases at Beni:


			https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/handle/10665/347061/OEW43-1824102021.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2021)

Any talk of SARS-CoV-2 coming from a Wuhan seafood market should be accompanied by this Sanjiang Tethys map:








						Tethysian Metallogenesis of the Major Metalliferous Minerals in Mainland SE Asia and Sanjiang Region in SW China: Implications for Exploration
					

by QING Min, Khin ZAW, LAI Chun Kit and HAN Xianju The Sanjiang region in Yunnan (southwestern China) and its adjacent mainland SE Asia comprises a complex collage of microcontinents including the …




					cambodiageology.wordpress.com
				




....first verifying that the URL functions.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2021)

Olive-colored areas on the map depict paleobasins. Mengla filovirus (ebola and Marburg virus family) came from extreme southern Yunnan, a paleobasin near the Laotian border. Having located Puer in the Simao Basin, the Tongguan copper mine from which SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13 came, is located northeast of Pu’er in what may also be a paleobasin, approximately where the ‘VI’ is on the map.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2021)

The virus from Rhinolophus affinis in the Tongguan copper mine, RaTG13, has this sequence: GTNGIKR. HIV-1 virus has this sequence: TNGTKR. An uncultured marine virus has this sequence: GTNGTKR.








						Protein Structure and Sequence Reanalysis of 2019-nCoV Genome Refutes Snakes as Its Intermediate Host and the Unique Similarity between Its Spike Protein Insertions and HIV-1 - PubMed
					

As the infection of 2019-nCoV coronavirus is quickly developing into a global pneumonia epidemic, the careful analysis of its transmission and cellular mechanisms is sorely needed. In this Communication, we first analyzed two recent studies that concluded that snakes are the intermediate hosts...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2021)

We think that Trump is correct in pressing the Chinese communists for answers to their virus. We will be linking Down syndrome, copper homeostasis, viruses of ancient fish, to Yunnan. In the meantime, suggested is a review of Edward Hooper’s take on EC Holmes, et al, who also studied the viruses of ancient fish.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hooper’s remarks on EC Holmes on Hooper’s origins webpage links to fish studies:

Ap 2018 EC Holmes, et al








						The evolutionary history of vertebrate RNA viruses - PubMed
					

Our understanding of the diversity and evolution of vertebrate RNA viruses is largely limited to those found in mammalian and avian hosts and associated with overt disease. Here, using a large-scale meta-transcriptomic approach, we discover 214 vertebrate-associated viruses in reptiles...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There is no doubt that EC Holmes is aware of such virus-vectoring species as Hoplichthys, a genus well represented in Australia. Comparable is Pacific Salmon nidovirus linking to a microhylid frog in Yunnan: 

Endangered Wild Salmon Infected by Newly Discovered Viruses
Endangered wild salmon infected by newly discovered viruses 
‘....Pacific salmon nidovirus is most closely related to the recently described Microhyla alphaletovirus 1, which forms a sister group to the coronaviruses.’

Thus, a review of the media on SARS-CoV-2 evidence on salmon cutting boards, Wuhan seafood market and elsewhere.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2021)

EC Holmes, who had previously critiqued Edward Hooper’s OPV/AIDS theory, would have been aware of the importance of Australia’s salmon imports to China. On 20 Jun 2020 we posted two reports on the Snake Meat thread linked to salmon:

NYT Coronavirus Fears in China Find a New Target: Salmon








						Coronavirus Fears in China Find a New Target: Salmon (Published 2020)
					

Suppliers and restaurants are scrambling after an outbreak in Beijing triggered fears that salmon may have spread it. Officials later absolved the fish of blame, but consumers are avoiding it anyway.




					www.nytimes.com
				



’....It is not the first time that Norwegian salmon has been made collateral damage in China.’

BBC: Why an Outbreak Sparked a Salmon Panic in China








						Coronavirus Beijing: Why an outbreak sparked a salmon panic in China
					

Beijing is seeing a rise in virus cases - but is frozen salmon really the cause?



					www.bbc.com
				



’....Xinfadi Market.’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Fourth Wave: Russia calculates its death toll as the undertaker’s art surges ahead in that country.

Russia Excess Death Toll 720K


			https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2021/11/1/russias-excess-death-toll-passed-720k-before-brutal-fourth-wave-a75456
		


Latest News 3 Nov 2021 Russia








						Coronavirus in Russia: The Latest News | Feb. 24 - The Moscow Times
					

Russia has confirmed 18,315,292 cases of coronavirus and 378,784 deaths, according to the national coronavirus information center.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




’Rossia v sredu podtverdila 40, 443 sluchaia zarazheniia covid-19x i novyi rekord pandemii-1,189 smertei.
Russia on Wednesday confirmed 40,443 COVID-19 infections a a new pandemic record of 1,189 deaths.

Po dannym issledovatelia, opublikovannym v sredu v vedushchem meditsinskom zhurnale The Lancet, rossiiskaia odnokratnaia legkaia vaktsina “Sputnik” vyzyvaet u retsipientov sil’nyi otvet antitel.
Russia’s single-dose Sputnik Light vaccine produces a strong antibody response among recipients, according to research published Wednesday in leading medical journal The Lancet.

Pravitel’stvo Izrailia razureshit turistam, vaktsinirovvannym sputnikom V, v’vechat’ v stranu s 15 noaibria.
The Israeli government will allow tourists vaccinated with Sputnik V to enter the country starting 15 November.’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Russia’s Excess Death Toll Passed 720K Before Brutal Fourth Wave - The Moscow Times
					

Russia’s excess death toll since the start of the coronavirus pandemic climbed to 723,000 even before the latest and most deadly wave of the virus took hold across the country, analysis of official government data shows.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2021)

This has been machine-translated from the Chinese and shows the geographical spread of the latest wave:

5 Nov 2021 China




__





						China - Large geographic spread of COVID-19, many response procedures implemented in latest wave - November 5, 2021 -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

I usually do not post these reports because they are not accurate but today I am posting to show the admitted to wide geographic spread of the latest wave.  I am seeing large scale reaction over the country - testing, quarantine hotels, etc. The articles are too numerous to post. So far the...



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Edward Hooper’s take on events of October-November 2019 compare to development of molnupiravir:

www.aidsorigins.com/covid-19-and-the-origin-of-aids-debate/
‘....18) (Note added May 1st, 2020)....Mr. Webb’s theories are, to say the least, far-fetched, but the coincidence of timing of the Games is intriguing. This particular viral origin story is very specific in its timing, and so the fact that several different unusual events occurred during October and November 2019 only adds to the feeling that somethjing very much out of the ordinary must have happened.’

The story of COVID-19 medication, molnupiravir, began in Russia in 1973:

Oct 1973  Novosibirsk, Institute of Cytology and Genetics, Siberian Branch, U.S.S.R. Academy of Sciences / N4-Hydroxycytidine / E. coli Mutagenesis








						Mutagenic action of N4-hydroxycytidine on Escherichia coli B cyt- - PubMed
					

Mutagenic action of N4-hydroxycytidine on Escherichia coli B cyt-




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ralph Baric has co-authored papers with Wuhan ‘bat lady’ Zheng-li Shi, though this report does not mention SARS-CoV-2:

Nov 2019  Baric R, et al / SARS-CoV / MERS-CoV / N4-Hydroxycytidine








						Small-Molecule Antiviral β-d- N4-Hydroxycytidine Inhibits a Proofreading-Intact Coronavirus with a High Genetic Barrier to Resistance - PubMed
					

Coronaviruses (CoVs) have emerged from animal reservoirs to cause severe and lethal disease in humans, but there are currently no FDA-approved antivirals to treat the infections. One class of antiviral compounds, nucleoside analogues, mimics naturally occurring nucleosides to inhibit viral...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Molnupiravir may be mutagenic in mammalian hosts.

Aug 2021 Molnupiravir








						β-d-N4-hydroxycytidine Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Through Lethal Mutagenesis But Is Also Mutagenic To Mammalian Cells - PubMed
					

Mutagenic ribonucleosides can act as broad-based antiviral agents. They are metabolized to the active ribonucleoside triphosphate form and concentrate in genomes of RNA viruses during viral replication. β-d-N4-hydroxycytidine (NHC, initial metabolite of molnupiravir) is >100-fold more active than …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




In the development of molnupiravir, as the 1973 Russian report stated (post #798), ‘the majority of mutants were proline- and arginine-deficient auxotrophs.’

2017 Wuhan University State Key Laboratory of Virology / Arginine Auxotrophic Tumors / Adenovirus








						Arginine deiminase expressed in vivo, driven by human telomerase reverse transcriptase promoter, displays high hepatoma targeting and oncolytic efficiency - PubMed
					

Arginine starvation has the potential to selectively treat both primary tumor and (micro) metastatic tissue with very low side effects. Arginine deiminase (ADI; EC 3.5.3.6), an arginine-degrading enzyme, has been studied as a potential anti-tumor drug for the treatment of arginine-auxotrophic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey badger, do you know anything about the phizer and moderna vials with different lot numbers that contain the 1-3 HIV sequence?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Hey badger, do you know anything about the phizer and moderna vials with different lot numbers that contain the 1-3 HIV sequence?


USMB search: TNGTKR


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hooper mentions some original sequences in question from the Seafood Market on his webpage but does not link it to HIV-1 or 2.


----------



## ClaireH (Nov 6, 2021)

Relative to the OP and recently out by Science.org: “The researchers are now trying to understand just how Delta’s R203M mutation and others in N improve the assembly of viral particles and their mRNA delivery to host cells. They will probe whether a host protein is involved. If so, targeting it with a drug could be an effective way to stall Delta’s spread.”






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bump.  I had forgotten about this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Relative to the OP and recently out by Science.org: “The researchers are now trying to understand just how Delta’s R203M mutation and others in N improve the assembly of viral particles and their mRNA delivery to host cells. They will probe whether a host protein is involved. If so, targeting it with a drug could be an effective way to stall Delta’s spread.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The N mutation at R203 compares with vlp’s (virus-like particles) linked to the SARS-CoV-2 spike mutation that Fau Chi got backwards in his video: D614G. Because that mutation precisely increases VSV pseudovirus particle production. VSV is the virus that ebola vaccine is based upon.

Is this R203M mutation unique to the Delta variant? If so, this is important news.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2021)

Crucifixion of the Communist Virus

We think that Pfizer’s pill is better than Merck’s pill. The dynamics are described here:
PF-07321332


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.noh.gov/34289752
		

’....After the tri-fluoro acetamide moiety of the compound establishes contact with the side chain of Gln189, the cyclopropyl-proline moeity occupies the central position of the binding site, establishing a series of hydrogen bonds with the backbone of His164 and Glu166 and orienting the cyclopropyl group towards the hydrophobic S2 pocket. Meanwhile, the pyrrolidone moiety is inserted in the S1 pocket, interacting with key residues of the oxyanion loop....This interaction is conserved across all possible substrate peptide crystal structures. Subsequently, the pyrrolidone moiety rearrangement also allows the reactive nitrite group to face the catalytic Lys145 making it possible to reach the final covalent bond state which cannot be described through molecular mechanics....In the final conformation, the tri-fluoro acetamide moiety is fully inserted into the S4 subpocket, establishing two additional hydrogen bonds with the backbone of the Thr190 and Glu166.’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 6, 2021)

Supervised Molecular Dynamics (SuMD) Insights into the mechanism of action of SARS-CoV-2 main protease inhibitor PF-07321332 - PubMed
					

The chemical structure of PF-07321332, the first orally available Covid-19 clinical candidate, has recently been revealed by Pfizer. No information has been provided about the interaction pattern between PF-07321332 and its biomolecular counterpart, the SARS-CoV-2 main protease...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2021)

While Rand Paul hammers away at Fau Chi in the videos, we review the literature for two viruses 1.) RaTG13, SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative and 2.) RsSHC014. About 200 miles separates their discovery locations. As the ill Tongguan copper miners (location 1.)) were going into the Kunming hospital (location 2.)), Fau Chi published his testimony:

26 Ap 2012 Dual Use Research of Concern


			https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Testimony-Fauci-2012-04-26.pdf
		

Note the date of Nov 2011 in Fau Chi’s testimony. The virus at location 2.) was collected on 18 Ap 2011. That location is the south shore of Dian Lake, Kunming.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 7, 2021)

badger2 said:


> While Rand Paul hammers away at Fau Chi in the videos, we review the literature for two viruses 1.) RaTG13, SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative and 2.) RsSHC014. About 200 miles separates their discovery locations. As the ill Tongguan copper miners (location 1.)) were going into the Kunming hospital (location 2.)), Fau Chi published his testimony:
> 
> 26 Ap 2012 Dual Use Research of Concern
> 
> ...


Is this your best guess at the Gain of Fucntion combination they used here?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Is this your best guess at the Gain of Fucntion combination they used here?


We have not yet excerpted what they did with the virus from location 2.), which was already a natural recombinant before Ralph Baric further experimented on it. Furthermore, there is a tryptophan (W) mutation of interest for the virus at location 2.), and we can see in their published report what they leave out of the discussion, which is noteworthy.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2021)

The bat virus from the shore of Dian Lake is RsSHC014 in the report below, authors include Peter Daszak (Eco Health Alliance) and Wuhan Institute of Virology’s Zheng-li Shi. The tryptophan mutation is noted at position 442 of the spike protein. As Fau Chi says in post #808 of this thread: ‘In addition, knowledge of a particular genetic mutation or set of mutations that facilitates influenza transmission in humans may be crucial for use in global surveillance of emerging pandemic influenza viruses.’

It should be mentioned that the Chinese expressway G8511 comes within a short distance to both RaTG13 at Tongguan and to RsSHC014 at Kunming.








						Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor - PubMed
					

The 2002-3 pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) was one of the most significant public health events in recent history. An ongoing outbreak of Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus suggests that this group of viruses remains a key threat and that...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




They mention that there are no deletions for RsSHC014, though this is misleading, as will be shown.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2021)

Due to what was today discovered about the RsSCH014 virus, this report should accompany the investigation: 

6 Nov 2021 Alpha Variant in Dogs and Cats / Myocarditis








						Alpha Covid Variant Detected In Dogs, Cats: Report
					

A new study in the Veterinary Record reveals that pets can be infected with the alpha variant of SARS-CoV-2, which was first detected in southeast England and is commonly known as the UK variant or B.1.1.7.




					www.ndtv.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Relative to the OP and recently out by Science.org: “The researchers are now trying to understand just how Delta’s R203M mutation and others in N improve the assembly of viral particles and their mRNA delivery to host cells. They will probe whether a host protein is involved. If so, targeting it with a drug could be an effective way to stall Delta’s spread.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can now link this mutation when comparing cats and dogs infected with SARS-CoV-2. This report for Delta R203M does not tell the reading prisoners about frameshifting, and that will also link to viruses we know that were deliberately manipulated in the lab such as RsSHC014 from the outskirts of Kunming. There is alreay a nasty Flower and Animal Market at Kunming, where buyers can see on display orchids ripped from trees in the jungle. But these virologists wanted to know something more about anthropogenic influencers of viral evolution. That is why we will compare RaTG13 from more remote locations, with RsSHC014 from urban locations.

Every amino acid that falls on position 203 will be un-capitalized, in comparison with SARS-CoV-2 Delta R203M mutation: 

SARS-CoV-2 N
PGSSrGTSPAR

SARS-CoV N
TPGSsRGNSPAR

RaTG13 (Tongguan copper mine, G8511 Expressway) N
TPGSSrGTSPAR

RsSHC014 (Kunming, G8511 Expressway, Kunming) N
PGSsRGNSPAR

Thusfar, R (arginine) and S (serine) dominate position 203 of the nucleoprotein. However, exemplary is an insane extremism of five sequential arginines found in the N sequence of a python nidovirus.


----------



## ClaireH (Nov 8, 2021)

badger2 said:


> We can now link this mutation when comparing cats and dogs infected with SARS-CoV-2. This report for Delta R203M does not tell the reading prisoners about frameshifting, and that will also link to viruses we know that were deliberately manipulated in the lab such as RsSHC014 from the outskirts of Kunming. There is alreay a nasty Flower and Animal Market at Kunming, where buyers can see on display orchids ripped from trees in the jungle. But these virologists wanted to know something more about anthropogenic influencers of viral evolution. That is why we will compare RaTG13 from more remote locations, with RsSHC014 from urban locations.
> 
> Every amino acid that falls on position 203 will be un-capitalized, in comparison with SARS-CoV-2 Delta R203M mutation:
> 
> ...


That thought goes through my mind frequently but you’ve labeled it better, “reading prisoners” indeed. Regardless of great effort to use primary sources, are these sources free of bias? Are the information overlords becoming so skilled as to pay off fact checkers to give them a more neutral rating? Will public  information, particularly health and scientific information, ever be free of big money influence considering certain studies are immediately ousted from consideration due to funding biases?






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				












						Does It Pay to Do Novel Science? The Selectivity Patterns in Science Funding
					

Abstract. Public funding agencies aim to fund novel breakthrough research to promote the radical scientific discoveries of tomorrow. Identifying the profiles of




					academic.oup.com
				




This makes for an argument in favor of automated AI. Yet even then, the self-learning process for an AI can be absolutely contaminated with “boxes” of falsehoods, making any chance of pure learning quite the challenge if even possible.

Typically, I’m not so negative. This is more about seeing the reality of the dilemma. Beyond sifting through accepted papers funded by orgs with often specific agendas, any suggestions? I’ve scoured to find the “best” fact checker available, and the following seems to be as good as it gets, at least for right now.









						Who is the Least Biased News Source? Simplifying the News Bias Chart
					

I examined 102 news sites on the news bias chart




					towardsdatascience.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> That thought goes through my mind frequently but you’ve labeled it better, “reading prisoners” indeed. Regardless of great effort to use primary sources, are these sources free of bias? Are the information overlords becoming so skilled as to pay off fact checkers to give them a more neutral rating? Will public  information, particularly health and scientific information, ever be free of big money influence considering certain studies are immediately ousted from consideration due to funding biases?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fact checkers are only as good as the knowledge base being relied on. Therefore, fact checkers have to come this way: toward scientific facts, the facts should not bend towards them.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2021)

The Ball Python is from West Africa and links to Peter Daszak’s (Eco Health Alliance) interest in African fruit bats and viruses (ebola and Marburg) Marburg now having made it from East Africa to West Africa.

Ball python (Python regius) nidovirus N (positions 20-30):
PPRQRRRRRVQ

Africa: Tsodilo Hills Python Worship and Sacrifice, 70,000 Years





						World’s oldest ritual discovered. Worshipped the python 70,000 years ago        - Apollon
					

A new archaeological find in Botswana shows that our ancestors in Africa engaged in ritual practice 70,000 years ago — 30,000 years earlier than the oldest finds in Europe. This sensational discovery strengthens Africa’s position as the cradle of modern man.




					www.apollon.uio.no
				




CDC: Uganda Python Cave





						Uganda Python Cave (2:32) - transcript | CDC-TV | CDC
					

CDC-TV




					www.cdc.gov
				



’....Egyptian fruit bats....some bats fly dozens of miles in a single night and visit other local caves....’

We next link the chron and geography to Burmese python in Yunnan and Florida:

Burmese Python (Python bivittatus)








						Burmese python - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



’....also competes with the American alligator....Importation was banned in January 2012 by the U.S. Department of the Interior.’

Dali City, Yunnan, links the Yunnan Institute for Endemic Disease and co-authorship with Daszak’s Eco Health Alliance. Daszak is co-author for the Kunming RsSHC014 virus, and halfway between Dali and Kunming was found a 100-year-old python specimen in a cave.

Chuxiong Cave Python


			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peoplesdaily/construction-workers-shocked-giant-python-thought-100-years-old-road-repair.html
		


Clicking on lat. and  long. coordinates will retrieve maps that show Chuxiong Cave halfway between Dali City and Kunming:








						Chuxiong City - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Rf4092 also came from the same Kunming location as RsSHC014, the virus Ralph Baric would go on to genetically manipulate in a North Carolina lab. The virus also links Obama-Biden funded Duke-NUS, Singapore:

Rf4092


			Bat SARS-like coronavirus isolate Rf4092, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

’....Wuhan Institute of Virology, Eco Health Alliance, Yunnan Institute for Endemic Disease (Dali City), Programme of Emerging Infectious Disease, Duke-NUS, Singapore....collected 18 Sep 2012.’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2021)

Chinese road workers find giant python thought to be 100 years old
					

Two huge snakes have been found in a roadside cave in Chuxiong, south China's Yunnan Province. The larger of the two is 12 feet and 4 inches long and is thought to be more than 100 years old.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2021)

It should be pointed out that the sequences in post #813 should be compared for threonine (T) and asparagine (N) in relation to the SARS-CoV-2 P.1 Brazil-Japan variant mutation K417T/N, which the CDC changed to K417T by removing the asparagine(N). There will be more comparison to these spike-related amino acids when beginning to analyze the Kunming RsSHC014 virus manipulated by Ralph Baric.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 8, 2021)

From Latin nosocomialis ‘time off from work,’ this report breaks down the stats for certain disorders:

4 Nov 2021 Hospital Acquired COVID-19








						Patients Went Into the Hospital for Care. After Testing Positive There for Covid, Some Never Came Out.
					

About 21% of patients diagnosed with covid during a hospital stay died, according to data analyzed for KHN. In-hospital rates of spread varied widely and patients had no way of checking them.




					khn.org


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2021)

A temperature studies link:

13 Oct 2021  A Cross-Sectional Analysis of Meteorological Factors and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission in 409 Cities Across 26 Countries








						A cross-sectional analysis of meteorological factors and SARS-CoV-2 transmission in 409 cities across 26 countries - Nature Communications
					

Possible effects of weather conditions on COVID-19 transmission are debated. Here, the authors analyse data from early in the pandemic and show that although temperature and humidity had small effects on transmission, they were far out-weighed by the effects of non-pharmaceutical interventions.




					www.nature.com
				



’....A 1 deg. C increase in temperature and RH was associated with a 3% and 0.85% decrease in daily new cases....and declining again at temperatures greater than 20 deg. C....The novelty of the virus, with less than a full annual cycle of data available, makes it difficult to disentangle a seasonal signal or inter-annual trends from meteorological factors using time series models.’

There are clear differences of amounts of virus found in bats according to season. That is why collecting/testing happens in April and October.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2021)

The insane five-arginine sequence has been shown (above) for African ball python nidovirus nucleoprotein in comparison with ClaireH’s article for SARS-CoV-2 nucleoprotein mutation R203M. What does Pfizer know about the polyethylene glycol they use in their mRNA vaccine that the reader-prisoner should know as well?  The isoelectric extreme of the python nidovirus (arginine) does link to pH and thus hydroxychloroquine’s effect on pH:

Feb 2011  Switzerland: Arginine / Polyethylene Glycol








						Arginine-specific modification of proteins with polyethylene glycol - PubMed
					

In this study, the residue-selective modification of proteins with polymers at arginine residues is reported. The difficulty in modifying arginine residues lies in the fact that they are less reactive than lysine residues. Consequently, typical chemo-selective reactions which employ "kinetic"...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....The chemistry exploited herein relies on “thermodynamic” selectivity to achieve selective modification of arginine residues.’

We have already shown the Wuhan link to arginine and cancer which links to adenovirus-based vaccines:

2017 Wuhan: Arginine Auxotroph Adenovirus / Tumors








						Arginine deiminase expressed in vivo, driven by human telomerase reverse transcriptase promoter, displays high hepatoma targeting and oncolytic efficiency - PubMed
					

Arginine starvation has the potential to selectively treat both primary tumor and (micro) metastatic tissue with very low side effects. Arginine deiminase (ADI; EC 3.5.3.6), an arginine-degrading enzyme, has been studied as a potential anti-tumor drug for the treatment of arginine-auxotrophic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Wuhan University State Key Laboratory of Virology.’

There is also an adenovirus from pythons.


----------



## ClaireH (Nov 9, 2021)

badger2 said:


> The insane five-arginine sequence has been shown (above) for African ball python nidovirus nucleoprotein in comparison with ClaireH’s article for SARS-CoV-2 nucleoprotein mutation R203M. What does Pfizer know about the polyethylene glycol they use in their mRNA vaccine that the reader-prisoner should know as well?  The isoelectric extreme of the python nidovirus (arginine) does link to pH and thus hydroxychloroquine’s effect on pH:
> 
> Feb 2011  Switzerland: Arginine / Polyethylene Glycol
> 
> ...


Another chapter in the The Lives of Reading Prisoners that causes concern regarding which oppositional theory to believe:

“A prominent virologist warns COVID-19 pill could unleash dangerous mutants. Others see little cause for alarm”





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				



​


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Another chapter in the The Lives of Reading Prisoners that causes concern regarding which oppositional theory to believe:
> 
> “A prominent virologist warns COVID-19 pill could unleash dangerous mutants. Others see little cause for alarm”
> 
> ...


Yes, we are suspicious of molnupiravir with mutation experiments from the basic chemistry of 1973. Though that chemistry and Pfizer’s PF-07321332 in combination (both pills) should be devastating to the virus. In addition, there is no injection-site parameters.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2021)

Because the SARS-CoV-2 N protein mutation R203M is contacting the environmental interface, we have been made aware of temperature factors linking cold-blooded reptiles. Therefore, the investigative trajectory points to snake adeno-associated viruses, which will link to adenovirus-based SARS-CoV-2 vaccines:

Python Parvovirus








						A parvovirus isolated from royal python (Python regius) is a member of the genus Dependovirus - PubMed
					

Parvoviruses were isolated from Python regius and Boa constrictor snakes and propagated in viper heart (VH-2) and iguana heart (IgH-2) cells. The full-length genome of a snake parvovirus was cloned and both strands were sequenced. The organization of the 4432-nt-long genome was found to be...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




These parvoviruses link to minks.


----------



## ClaireH (Nov 9, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Yes, we are suspicious of molnupiravir with mutation experiments from the basic chemistry of 1973. Though that chemistry and Pfizer’s PF-07321332 in combination (both pills) should be devastating to the virus. In addition, there is no injection-site parameters.


Some quoted in _Science_ released articles are recommending that a combination of the two pills (Pfizer’s and Merck’s) be the “most effective combo”and these statements are already out in public just days after these product announcements!? The previous linked virologist’s position concerns the possibility of these anti-virals creating mutations that will not be responsive to antivirals and spiral out of control. Rapid testing doesn’t work, as we’ve learned, nor does a rushed decision when more testing to r/o negative outcomes is needed.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 9, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Some quoted in _Science_ released articles are recommending that a combination of the two pills (Pfizer’s and Merck’s) be the “most effective combo”and these statements are already out in public just days after these product announcements!? The previous linked virologist’s position concerns the possibility of these anti-virals creating mutations that will not be responsive to antivirals and spiral out of control. Rapid testing doesn’t work, as we’ve learned, nor does a rushed decision when more testing to r/o negative outcomes is needed.


The pathology has to include the democrat-controlled media. As usual, it wants the sensationalism of the infected ferret at Kissimmee, followed by no follow-up report about the ferret.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 10, 2021)

EXCLUSIVE – 100% of Covid-19 Vaccine Deaths were caused by just 5% of the batches produced according to official Government data
					

An investigation of data found in the USA’s Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) has revealed that extremely high numbers of adverse reactions and deaths have been reported against …




					theexpose.uk
				




These vials were not all created equal.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 10, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> EXCLUSIVE – 100% of Covid-19 Vaccine Deaths were caused by just 5% of the batches produced according to official Government data
> 
> 
> An investigation of data found in the USA’s Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) has revealed that extremely high numbers of adverse reactions and deaths have been reported against …
> ...


And no financial compensation for the families of the dead.  Yet they get 75cents per jab for compensation of deaths and adverse effects.

Seems they are pocketing this money too


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2021)

ClaireH’s finding of SARS-CoV-2 mutation R203M, above, links to heart looping via Smad3, by default implicating the myocarditis reactive symptom following vaccination.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2021)

In post #821 the thermodynamic selectivity of polyethylene glycol linked to arginine residues which we exemplified for the python virus. There were other entries in yesterday’s Pubmed search ‘polyethylene glycol arginine.’ One of them links SARS-CoV-2 virus to pancreatic adenocarcinoma and Smad3:

Polyethylene Glycol / Arginine








						Chemical modification by polyethylene glycol of the anti-tumor enzyme arginine deiminase from Mycoplasma arginini - PubMed
					

Amino acid-degrading enzymes are known to inhibit the growth of tumor cells in culture by depleting amino acids in the medium. Here we demonstrate that arginine deiminase (EC 3.5.3.6) from Mycoplasma arginini had stronger growth-inhibitory activity against all 4 kinds of tumor cell lines tested...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....cited by (Pubmed 32353864).’

Pubmed 32353864: Jun 2021 Iran / United Kingdom / Smad3 / SARS-Cov-2 / Pancreatic Adenocarcinoma








						The risk of pancreatic adenocarcinoma following SARS-CoV family infection - PubMed
					

COVID 19 disease has become a global catastrophe over the past year that has claimed the lives of over two million people around the world. Despite the introduction of vaccines against the disease, there is still a long way to completely eradicate it. There are concerns about the complications...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Thus, N protein mutation R203M of SARS-CoV-2 links Smad3. Smad3 links to heart looping in the developing heart.

The Feb 2011 article from Switzerland showed reference #34: ‘Arginine Side-Chain Modification That Occurs During Copper-Catalyzed Azide-Alkyne Click Reactions Resembles Advanced Glycation End Product.’

The five sequential arginines of the python virus sequence mentioned above, links to the Tongguan copper mine from which came SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2021)

Glycation links to SARS-CoV-2:

Nov 2020 SARS-CoV-2 / RAGE (receptor for advanced glycation end-products)








						SARS-CoV-2 and the possible connection to ERs, ACE2, and RAGE: Focus on susceptibility factors - PubMed
					

The severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) pandemic has provoked major stresses on the health-care systems of several countries, and caused the death of more than a quarter of a million people globally, mainly in the elderly population with preexisting pathologies. Previous...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2021)

There’s more to investigate for glycation. Forthcoming, we take a closer look at Baric’s bat coronavirus, RsSHC014 from the outskirts of Kunming and misleading information in their report about deletions. We’re not taking any bait about deletions. Until further notice, the Delta variant deletions at 156 & 157 of the spike protein are always to be considered a streamlining of the viral genome.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2021)

Because of the pathology and low quality of the current Democrat administration in the U.S. and its previous links to viral research (Obama-Biden administration funding Duke-NUS Singapore), it’s best to begin analysis of the Kunming virus RsSHC014, by reviewing its discovery, because Eco Health Alliance’s Peter Daszak was there, before the virus went to Ralph Baric in North Carolina (Baric being the pig-virus link between that state and Minnesota):

Nov 2013 RsSHC014, Daszak/Shi, et al








						Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor - PubMed
					

The 2002-3 pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) was one of the most significant public health events in recent history. An ongoing outbreak of Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus suggests that this group of viruses remains a key threat and that...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2021)

Aspects to consider in this investigation are that some rhinolophids mate in the fall and store sperm over the winter, conceiving and gestating in spring. This may implicated fluctuating viral levels in the host, certainly implictating sequestered SARS-CoV-2 in H. sapiens.
If the Indians are correct to suggest that SARS-CoV-2’s most ancient ancestor is the pig virus, PRRSV, then for this study above by Daszak, Shi, et al, notes Rhinolophus ferrumequinum. This would link Baric’s North Carolina for wild boars imported there from Germany in 1913. R. ferrumequinum is well represented on the map of Germany:

’Rhinolophus germaniqus, synonym of Rhinolophus ferrumequinum ferrumequinum (Schreber 1774), published in Die Saeugetherie, V.1, p. 174, Pl. 62.’ 




__





						Search
					

Search for species in Global Biodiversity Information Facility. Free and Open Access to Biodiversity Data.




					www.gbif.org
				




Having mentioned Python Cave and Tsodilo Hills python worship, some members of Rhinolophidae may hibernate in northern climes, oldest age recorded is 30 years. Rhinolophids have the ability to hover, thus exploiting surfaces other bats cannot. This links to another pig coronavirus, TGEV, known to remain viable on steel surfaces for up to 28 days. Some predators such as hawks and snakes may wait near cave entrances at dusk, attacking bats as they emerge, juvenile bats that can’t fly are at risk if they fall to the ground and are not quickly retrieved by the mother.

There is also a Rhinolophus recorded from Argentina, Brazil, and California, the latter was collected by Sharon Messenger and prepared by Mauricio R. Vazquez in Mar 2006, MVZ Mammal Collection(Arctos).

Thus, the R. ferrumequinum genome becomes especially interesting in the Daszak-Shi report, above, before Baric gets hold of RsSHC014 for its manipulations in the North Carolina lab.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2021)

There is increased breast cancer potential in the Gamma P.1 Brazil variant of SARS-CoV-2. This potential is made possible by the (addition [italics]]) of an arginine (N) at position 20 of the S protein:

from Flutrackers....

Oct 2021 Taiwan / U. Of Massachusetts / Gamma Variant Hyperglycosylation








						Hyperglycosylated spike of SARS-CoV-2 gamma variant induces breast cancer metastasis - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 exploits the host cellular machinery for virus replication leading to the acute syndrome of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). Growing evidence suggests SARS-CoV-2 also exacerbates many chronic diseases, including cancers. As mutations on the spike protein (S) emerged as dominant...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’ Positions 20-22:
wild type   TRT
Alpha         TRT
Beta           TRT
Gamma     NRT
....’

The addition of the Gamma N @20 stabilizes for more epithelial-mesenchyme transition (EMT) potential, more breast cancer potential. We’ll compare RsSHC014 from Kunming, because the CDC’s original Gamma variant showed ‘K417N/T’ meaning that the virus could use either N or T without preference as to which one. The CDC changed it to read ‘K417T.’


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2021)

badger2 said:


> There is increased breast cancer potential in the Gamma P.1 Brazil variant of SARS-CoV-2. This potential is made possible by the (addition [italics]]) of an arginine (N) at position 20 of the S protein:
> 
> from Flutrackers....
> 
> ...


“arginine” should read “asparagine”


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2021)

When beginning to analyze the Baric-Shi-Daszak trinity of pathologies, one discovers that the first gesture is esoteric: nucleotide sequences instead of amino acid sequences. This (published) virologist’s esoterica (unpublished) is for an artificial construct for vaccines, and already we find that the originally (published) sequences of this virus, RsSHC014, differ. RsSHC014 is the Kunming virus from the southern shore of Lake Dian, Yunnan. This particular virus was undoubtedly studied also for reasons which include anthropogenic influences on the evolution of the SARS-like CoVs from bats: near a national expressway (G8511), near a heavy urbanized region. This compares with the same expressway (G8511) that runs near to the Tongguan copper mine, Mojiang, from which came SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative, RaTG13. That this virus was chosen among many others is why we chose to analyze RsSHC014.

Baric, et al (Unpublished), Synthetic Construct Chimeric Spike Vaccine Construct (submitted 11 Jun 2021) 


			Synthetic construct chimeric spike vaccine construct sequence - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2021)

There are noteworthy similarities in sequences for porcine, feline, and canine coronavirus spikes in comparison with MERS-CoV, SARS-CoV and SARS-CoV-2 and RsSHC014 spikes. Hyperglycosylation at the asparagines link increased breast cancer potential, and there are asparagines flanking the heptad repeat involved in vaccine making. COVID-19’s biological politics now include dogs and cats:

China: Pet Slaughter








						Quarantined Chinese woman watches on CCTV as pet dog beaten to death
					

A woman in China has received an apology after government workers broke into her home and beat her dog to death in the latest pet killing under China’s strict virus prevention controls.




					www.scmp.com
				












						China slaughtering pet dogs & cats of Covid patients under draconian new law
					

CHINA is slaughtering the pets of Covid patients under its draconian ‘zero tolerance’ strategy for the virus. Officials claim it is to stop the spread of infection – but the ̶…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2021)

The above reports are incorrect. There is evidence for dogs and cats when one compares coronavirus spike sequences.

Civet (Paguma larvata), reservoir of SARS-CoV, is Feloidea, which include the Hyaenidae:

5 Nov 2021 World’s First Confirmed COVID-19 in Hyenas / Colorado Zoo








						Denver Zoo reports world's first coronavirus cases in hyenas
					

DENVER (AP) — Two hyenas at the Denver Zoo have tested positive for the coronavirus, the first confirmed cases among the animals worldwide, a national veterinary lab announced Friday. Samples from a variety of animals at the zoo, including the spotted hyenas, were tested after several lions at...




					apnews.com
				




Civet SARS-CoV spike sequence is

 NYKLPDDFMGCV

SARS-CoV-2 spike sequence is

NYKLPDDFTGCV


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2021)

Forthcoming, it will be shown that when the spike sequences are expanded, it becomes evident that indeed there is cause for suspicion of SARS-CoV-2 infection in dogs and cats, including pigs.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hearing of the Austrian lockdown yesterday, we have set the stage for porcine coronavirus comparisons on this thread, though the most interesting report has to be from the University of Minnesota, because they know as much as Ralph Baric in North Carolina about viruses from wild boars imported from Germany to North Carolina in 1913, as well as the details of the origin of the communist virus, SARS-CoV-2:

15 Nov 2021 U. Minnesota / Austria Orders Lockdown


			https://www.cidrap.unm.edu/news-perspective/2021/11/austria-orders-covid-19-lockdown-unvaccinated-people
		


There is no doubt that certain individuals at the University of Minnesota are watching intently as the scenario plays itself out, a similar scenario to 1913 North Carolina and subsequent U.S. outbreaks of PRRSV:

16 Nov 2021  African Swine Fever / Wild Boars / Germany








						Another ASF case reported on a German farm
					






					euromeatnews.com
				




Already mentioned on this thread, was the University of Minnesota for porcine PRRSV, which virus some consider to be the most ancient ancestor of SARS-CoV-2. Rhinolophus germaniqus (=R. Ferrumequinum) has also been mentioned for Germany, linking R. affinis, the bat that harbors SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2021)

There will likely be follow-ups on this thread:

Flutrackers: Austria Lockdown




__





						CIDRAP - Austria orders COVID-19 lockdown for unvaccinated people -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Source: https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2021/11/austria-orders-covid-19-lockdown-unvaccinated-people   Austria orders COVID-19 lockdown for unvaccinated people Filed Under: COVID-19 Lisa Schnirring | News Editor | CIDRAP News | Nov 15, 2021   Austria yesterday announced a lockdown...



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2021)

We’ll now extend the sequences in post # 839 to include porcine sequences, all the while bearing in mind the asparagine links to both breast cancer and mRNA vaccine development.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Three sequences in comparison, to first link German bats to German wild boar, before comparing the porcine coronavirus sequences. Rf1 is Rhinolophus ferrumequinum (= R. germaniqus) which is well represented in Germany.

SARS-CoV-2 spike (positions 400-440)
FVIRGDEVRQIAPGQTGKIADYNYKLPDDFTGCVIAWNSNN

Rf1 spike (positions 400-440)
QVAPGQTGVIADYNYKLPDDFTGCVIAWNTAKQDVGSYFYR

RsSHC014 spike (this is the Kunming virus manipulated in the lab and used as a vaccine construct; positions 399-440)
QIAPGQTGVIADYNYKLPDDFLGCVLAWNTNSKDSSTSGNYNYL

We have already mentioned in this thread that the virus manipulates variations and/or duplications of the three branched-chain amino acids (valine, isoleucine, leucine). Thus, the QIAP vs QVAP in the above three sequences.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2021)

As Austria locks down and African swine fever attacks German swine, Minnesota becomes #1 COVID-19 hotspot:

Minnesota Becomes COVID Hot Spot








						Minnesota becomes nation's COVID-19 hot spot
					

More than 95% of the state's available inpatient hospital beds are filled with patients.




					www.cidrap.umn.edu


----------



## badger2 (Nov 19, 2021)

Almost 50 U.S. states report spikes in cases as the flu season gets underway, with Massachusetts now in the lead:

19 Nov 2021  Spiking Cases in U.S. States








						Massachusetts has seen the largest spike in COVID-19 cases across the U.S.
					

Massachusetts has seen the largest spike in cases with a 103% increase from the previous two weeks.




					www.wwlp.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 19, 2021)

Domestic pigs are enclosed in a double fence to protect them from porcine viral outbreaks in wild boars in Germany and Pomerania, comparable with lockdowns and mandates of the recent spike in Austria (15,145 cases within 24 hours) as the flu season gets underway:

20 Nov 2021  Austria: Vaccine For All








						Country makes COVID vaccines mandatory for ALL as it returns to lockdown
					

Residents face significant fines if they’re not vaccinated by a quickly approaching deadline.




					7news.com.au
				




We’ll be linking these events to a virus found in Canadian pigs in 1962.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

This South Kensington UK doctor was fully vaccinated and used PPE:

20 Nov 2021 Hero Doctor Dies of COVID-19








						Tragedy as hero doctor who worked on the NHS frontline dies of Covid
					

Tributes have been paid to a “wonderful” doctor and father-of-four who died of coronavirus while treating patients on the Covid-19 frontline.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 22, 2021)

badger2 Thank you for your very in-depth posts on COVID-19 and the associated vaccines. I have a question. Since the Johnson and Johnson vaccine utilizes a disabled adenovirus and is not mRNA based, would it be safer in your opinion LONG TERM than the mRNA injections?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> badger2 Thank you for your very in-depth posts on COVID-19 and the associated vaccines. I have a question. Since the Johnson and Johnson vaccine utilizes a disabled adenovirus and is not mRNA based, would it be safer in your opinion LONG TERM than the mRNA injections?


That’s precisely what we are arguing about on the English vaccinations thread. They argue for age and for unvaxxed- vs. vaxxed, though throw the baby out with the bathwater by forgetting the different vaccines Brits are getting hit with. One is chimp-based, one is human-based, one is a fragment of the virus. This latter may prove to be most damaging for immune systems that have not yet matured, those under 5 years of age, even up to 12 years of age. In this argument, you can’t even eliminate the elderly immune system uncapable of having its cells forced to produce virus (parts [italics]). MRNA would now be badger’s last choice, hands down. AstraZeneca, the chimp vaccine, would be second-to-last. J & J is human-based, correct?


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 22, 2021)

badger2 That's my understanding but I'm not nearly on your level of knowledge. I'm just looking for the least risk long term, I have family members facing vaccine ultimatums.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

We’ll be linking this 1962 Canadian pig virus to poliovirus and influenza:

Canada 1962 HPEV Coronavirus








						A Hemagglutinating Virus Producing Encephalomyelitis in Baby Pigs - PubMed
					

A Hemagglutinating Virus Producing Encephalomyelitis in Baby Pigs




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 22, 2021)

What is a Viral Vector Vaccine? (Infographic)
					

UnityPoint Health explains what a viral vector vaccine is now that the Johnson & Johnson/Janssen vaccine has received Emergency Use Authorization.




					www.unitypoint.org
				



What’s the Difference Between Viral Vector Vaccines & mRNA Vaccines?​You’ll remember, the first two COVID-19 vaccines given Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) from the FDA are the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines. They were developed using mRNA technology. The Johnson & Johnson/Janssen vaccine is the first COVID-19 viral vector vaccine to be given Emergency Use Authorization. Despite the different processes used, these vaccines are actually very similar.

“Both the mRNA and viral vector vaccines instruct our cells to make the spike protein, which basically tricks our body’s immune system into thinking it was just infected with the COVID-19 virus. The big difference is that mRNA vaccines use a lipid particle (basically, a very tiny, fat bubble) made in the lab to deliver the genetic material. Viral vector vaccines use an altered, harmless virus to do the same thing,” Dr. Rinderknecht says.

Additionally, the virus that carries the genetic material in viral vector vaccines is much more stable, so storage temperatures aren’t so extreme. Viral vector vaccines are fast and inexpensive to make, but they aren’t as fast as the mRNA vaccines.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> badger2 That's my understanding but I'm not nearly on your level of knowledge. I'm just looking for the least risk long term, I have family members facing vaccine ultimatums.


If there’s a vaccine ultimatum, Pfizer’s pill looks extremely dangerous to the virus, but contains three atoms of fluorine. Badger would stay away from The molnupiravir pill due to its carcinogenic potential. For a vaccine choice ultimatum, it would be a tie between J & J one-time human adenovirus-based vaccine or India’s Covaxin, which uses an entire deactivated SARS-CoV-2. There’s just not enough history between the two to compare them intelligently.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> What is a Viral Vector Vaccine? (Infographic)
> 
> 
> UnityPoint Health explains what a viral vector vaccine is now that the Johnson & Johnson/Janssen vaccine has received Emergency Use Authorization.
> ...


Yep, this is the stuff to talk about.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 22, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Yep, this is the stuff to talk about.


Given India results seems covaxin would be best but it isn't offered in the U.S.  Yet the studies I saw from India was only about 40% there were fully vaccinated.  They used cheap drugs to beat Covid with great results.

In the U.S if forced vector seems better if NO CHOICE at all.  I'm not taking any of them BTW.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 22, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> They used cheap drugs to beat Covid with great results.


Bingo! Too bad The CDC, The Democrats and Fauci all smeared the cheap effective drugs and MOCKED anyone including Trump who promoted their use. We are so fukked.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Given India results seems covaxin would be best but it isn't offered in the U.S.  Yet the studies I saw from India was only about 40% there were fully vaccinated.  They used cheap drugs to beat Covid with great results.
> 
> In the U.S if forced vector seems better if NO CHOICE at all.  I'm not taking any of them BTW.


If one can get away with it, complete boycott. If not, Covaxin being unavailable (which is absurd because it’s the actual complete virus)J & J human-vectored seems the best bet..


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Bingo! Too bad The CDC, The Democrats and Fauci all smeared the cheap effective drugs and MOCKED anyone including Trump who promoted their use. We are so fukked.


There are other phytochemistries to consider if one can dodge the mandate gestapo. Like ivermectin, quercitin physically attaches to the communist virus, though is likely not available in concentrated form. Delivery to where it’s needed is problematic, so like anit-influenza alt gargles, mouth, throat and nasal could be considered. South African physicians were advocating salt gargles in the 1918 JAMA journal. The FDA included quercitin in their smear campaign. Acorns, etc.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2021)

In other words, during the 1918 influenza pandemic, The Journal of the American Medical Association was recommending salt gargles as a potent means of prophylaxis. Once the virus gets past mouth, nose and throat, problems will increase.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2021)

Before continuing the 1962 Canadian pig virus trajectory, a phytochemistry archive should be made on this thread, since the FDA has chosen to make nature’s chemistry biologically political.

From a Brazil-Turkey study, we begin to document those places on the spike of the Communist virus, SARS-CoV-2, that mimic antibody attachment against this Chinese virus. Again, SARS-CoV-2 can only intelligently be called a Chinese communist virus.

Note here that Eco Health Alliance’s Peter Daszak attended the Nipah Virus Conference in Singapore, and that the plant compound we are going to attach to his lapel is geraniin, so gargling with these compounds, like salt for the 1918 influenza, is not out of the question:

Oct 2020 Turkey-Brazil








						Geranii Herba as a Potential Inhibitor of SARS-CoV-2 Main 3CLpro, Spike RBD, and Regulation of Unfolded Protein Response: An In Silico Approach - PubMed
					

Hence, the compounds present in Geranii Herba could be used as possible drug candidates for the prevention/treatment of SARS-CoV-2 infection.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Geraniin interacted with residues T345, R346, S349, L441, N442, N450....quercitin interacted with residues S349, L441, N442, N448, N450, R509.’

Particularly intriguing are the attachment to Ns, because as has been shown, the P.1 Brazil-Japan mutation adds an N at position 20, causing increased breast cancer potentials.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2021)

This is in direct competition with Pfizer’s pill which targets the same 3CLpro.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2021)

So what can be established in studying pioneers such as Raoult and Zelenko, is that Zelenko’s trinity (zinc, azithromycin, hydroxychloroquine), links precisely to positions 349, 441, 442, 448, 450 and 509, of SARS-CoV-2, where quercitin attaches. Quercitin is also a zinc ionophore. Next to link these positions to Fau Chi’s expertise in avian influenza, is to compare these same positions to the spike of the 1962 Canadian pig coronavirus. When we do that, it will link to influenza viruses and their hemagglutinin.

Quercitin as Zinc Ionophore


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2021)

If the Nu variant gets to the Western Hemisphere, it will have the same  problems as all variants: entry. Whether or not its 1918 sodium chloride coating the mouth and throat, or ivermectin, or acorn tannins, one thwarts FDA fascism by preventing entry of the Chinese communist virus precisely where vaccines are worthless: surfaces of mouth, nose and throat.

Conserved spike protein mutations of the Nu variant:

A67V, del 69-70, T95I, G142D, del 143-145, del 211, L212I, ins 214 EPE, G339D, S371L, S373P, S375F, K417N, N440K, G446S, S477N, T478K, E484A, Q493K, G496S,Q498R, N501Y, Y505H, T547K, D614G, H655Y, N679K, P681H, N7764K, D796Y, N856K, Q954H, N969K, L981F.

In the Omicron/Nu, the commie virus goes nuts. It doesn’t know whether to add or to delete amino acids on its spike, and there’s more expression of its known modus operandi and addiction to manipulate branched-chain amino acids. In addition, the non-spike mutation of N, R203K, like SARS-CoV-2, is also here, reminiscent of African python worship (already mentioned here at USMB) and the dipshit python nidovirus spike with its insane 5-arginine sequence.

Flutrackers documents Omicron, here:





						Discussion thread VI - COVID-19 (new coronavirus) -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Discussion thread VI - COVID-19 (new coronavirus)



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2021)

As the Flutrackers page states, it’s almost like pandemic influenza. Therefore, suggested is saltwater gargles as per the 1918 Journal of the American Medical Association. There is now the coronavirus link to influenza, porcine PHEV, with which to compare yak coronavirus and mutations of the Omicron/Nu variant.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2021)

We’ll be comparing Omicron mutations with others such as RaTG13, RsSHC014, PHEV, yak, bovine, mink, etc.

Omicron Mutations








						B.1.1 decendant associated with Southern Africa with high number of Spike mutations · Issue #343 · cov-lineages/pango-designation
					

New proposed lineage By Tom Peacock Description Sub-lineage of: B.1.1 Earliest Sequence: 2021-11-11 Latest Sequence: 2021-11-13 Countries circulating: Botswana (3 genomes), Hong Kong ex S. Africa (...




					github.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2021)

Information anarchy posted here may affect the world stock market. There is nothing that can be done about that as we post the science.

 One Omicron mutation that catches the eye is in the heptad repeat region: N969K. That the Chinese communist virus here is deleting an asparagine may suggest less virulence (as in asparagine’s role in the increase of fentanyl potency), although the lysine still links to civets and raccoon dogs:

’Residue 479 is an asparagine or serine in all S proteins isolated from humans either during the 2002-3 epidemic or during the 2003-4 infections. However, most sequences isolated from palm civets and raccoon dogs encode a lysine at this position. The lysine is incompatible with human ACE2, but palm civet ACE2 can efficiently bind S proteins expressing either lysine or asparagine, without apparent preference for either. Palm civets may therefore be an important intermediate in the transfer of SARS-CoV to humans, permitting the emergence of viruses that express a small, uncharged amino acid at S protein residue 479.’
(The ACE2 Cellular Receptor, in Nidoviruses, ASM Press (2008) p. 151)

Omicron also sports two flanking mutations with civet and raccoon dog: T478K and E484A.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2021)

The Netherlands now takes the lead as 13 new Omicron cases emerge. This is much too convenient and close to stock markets not to smell intelligent forces (CIA [JoeXi’s handlers], MI6, etc.) becoming involved with the spread, perhaps even seeding it themselves:

28 Nov 2021   13 New Omicrons in Dutch Cluster








						Dutch cluster suggests Omicron already has foothold in Europe
					

The variant appears to be highly contagious, but it's unknown how the symptoms compare with other strains of the virus, or whether current vaccines are less…




					nationalpost.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2021)

The Omicron mutation K417N links to the Japan-Brazil P.1 mutation. This is the one we caught the CDC changing on their website, by removing the N from the original published mutation: K417N/T showing that the communist virus can use either N or T.

There is more to it, because the 1962 PHEV spike at position 969 (mentioned above) is W (tryptophan). This W is one of the reasons Ralph Baric took RsSHC014 back to the North Carolina lab from its origin in China, first collected by Peter Daszak (Eco Health Alliance) near Kunming in 2011. We can thus link PHEV spikes to wild boars introduced into North Carolina from Germany in 1913. No doubt about it, one W that Baric was interested in occurs at position 422 of RsSHC014, the virus manipulated by Baric in the North Carolina lab.

PHEV is one influenza link to Fau Chi’s Dual Use report to the Senate (26 Ap 2012), a year after RsSHC014 was discovered:

’Most coronaviruses exhibit a strict host species specificity, but as suggested by Butler and colleagues, HCoV-OC43 may represent a special case. Indeed, sialic acid in the form of N-acetyl-9-O-acetylneuraminic acid was identified as a ligand for the S protein of HCoV-OC43. The use of such a ubiquitous sugar moiety as a receptor at the cell surface may enable the virus to infect a broader range of species. Furthermore, a molecular clock analysis of the S gene sequences of bovine coronavirus (BCoV) and HCoV-OC43 suggests that a zoonotic transmission could have occurred in the late 19th century. Indeed, it is tempting to speculate that a worldwide human  “influenza” epidemic that probably originated in Asia between 1889 and 1890 may have resulted from interspecies transmission of BCoV to humans.

Thus, HCoV-OC43 could be a human-adapted strain of BCoV. The same report suggests that the most recent common ancestor of BCoV and HCoV-OC43 would have evolved in 1890 and that the “influenza-associated” epidemic induced pronounced CNS symptoms. A more recent report from the same authors even suggests that porcine hemagglutinating encephalomyelitis virus (PHEV), a respiratory pathogen in piglets with neuroinvasive properties causing motor disorders, could have diverged from the common ancestor of BCoV and HCoV-OC43 around 1848. These facts are interesting, considering that neuroinvasive properties were previously described for HCoV-OC43 in humans.’
(Human Coronaviruses Other Than SARS-CoV, in Nidoviruses (ASM Press, 2008) p.314)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2021)

We can see that Omicron mutation N969K still thinks it’s in a bat and that PHEV links to one of the reasons Ralph Baric manipulated RsSHC014 from Kunming, China, in the North Carolina lab.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2021)

One reason why CDC and WHO were toying with position 417 of the Japan-Brazil variant P.1, is because it links to both Omicron K417N and its N969K in the heptad repeat 1 region. The breast-cancer-risk position is not far away @ position 420.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2021)

But Delta did not have the K417 mutation. Delta plus variant did, the “Nepal variant.” The Indian Covaxin vaccine is not available to Americans. This is the current biological politics.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2021)

In comparing the pig virus from 1962 Canada with SARS-CoV-2, we note this spike sequence:

Omicron variant mutation: D796Y
 Positions 790-800:

SARS-CoV-2
KTPPIKdFGGF
(d = aspartic acid, @ position 796 )

PHEV, Canada, 1962
SEFTIGnLEEF
(n = asparagine, position 764)

There is one hydrogen atom difference between aspartic acid and asparagine.

When adding the yak coronavirus, the reader can note the modus operandum of the virus in manipulating branched-chain amino acids (I, L, V):

Yak Coronavirus
SLEPVGgLYEI

Position 794 of all three viruses are using the branched-chain coronavirus modus operandum.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2021)

Omicron was detected from a sample in October in Nigeria:









						Nigeria detects first case of Omicron COVID-19 variant from October
					

Nigeria has detected its first case of the omicron coronavirus variant in a sample it collected in October, weeks before South Africa alerted the world about the variant last week, the country's national public health institute said Wednesday.




					www.cp24.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2021)

Omicron variant is spreading in Europe, perhaps according to CIA plans. The reader-prisoner makes a serious mistake at this point in getting amnesia about Juliette Kayyem’s link to the POS Arab son fronting as a black, Obama. One of the things to remember when doing biological politics, is likely the Obama-Biden funding of Duke-NUS, Singapore.

Danish Concertgoer Infected with Omicron








						Concertgoer in Denmark infected with Omicron
					

Director of the concert venue says staff followed Covid-19 rules 'to the letter' during Saturday’s event




					www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Readers get to see Fau Chi once more. California Omicron:









						First confirmed US case of Omicron coronavirus variant detected in California | CNN
					

The United States' first confirmed case of the Omicron coronavirus variant has been identified in California.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Because the reader could do nothing about the natural source of SARS-CoV-2, esoteric knowledge about its natural reservoir no doubt will allow the perpetual and deliberate seeding of this communist Chinese virus, and may have begun during the Wuhan Military World Games of Oct 2019 or even before that event. If the world had known the precise origin of the virus as it does with SARS-CoV, deliberate seeding may still have been an option.

Ghana Omicron








						Ghana says it records first cases of Omicron variant
					

Ghana's health ministry detected the country's first cases of the Omicron COVID-19 variant on passengers who arrived at Accra international airport following sequencing carried out on Nov. 21, the head of the Ghana Health Service said on Wednesday.




					www.reuters.com
				




Norway Omicron





						Norway detects its first two Omicron coronavirus cases
					

OSLO — Norway has identified its first two cases of the new Omicron coronavirus variant, the west coast municipality of Oeygarden and the health ministry said…




					financialpost.com
				





Singapore Omicron








						Singapore reports 2 imported cases of Omicron variant
					

Neither patient interacted with the community and no evidence of community transmission, health ministry says.




					www.scmp.com
				




This is the location that links Peter Daszak’s attending the International Nipah Virus Conference as well as Obama-Biden administration funding of Duke-NUS Singapore. It also implicates Juliette Kayyem as ‘blood-is-thicker-than-water’ Arabic operations linked to Obama.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Note that the Singapore report is accompanied by stick-and-carrot CIA-style coercion.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

On 5 Nov 2021, while the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV-2 remained unknown, USMB reported the virus in deer:

Post # 86, 918


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/president-biden-making-america-normal-again.876476/page-4346#post-28226495
		


2 Dec 2021. Quebec: SARS-CoV-2 in Deer


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/science/covid-white-tailed-deer-quebec-1.6269947
		

’....”If it does start circulating in wildlife, what does this mean”? ‘


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

We’ll now link previous reports coming from communist China about virus-contaminated Norwegian salmon cutting boards:

Third Military Medical University, Chongqing, China:
A Human Monoclonal Antibody Potently Pan-Neutralizes SARS-CoV-2 VOCs by Targeting RBD Invariant Sites


			https://www.biorx.org/content/10.1101/2021.11.29.470356v1.full.pdf
		

’....The epitope in RBD for antibody 35B5 is composed of 30 interacting residues....Y449....’

Chinook salmon bafinivirus spike is Y449, Atlantic salmon bafinivirus spike is Y449.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.11.29.470356v1.full.pdf


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 2, 2021)

Back to that endothelial.....................









						FAUCI ALERT — Cardiac Surgeon issues ‘acute coronary’ warning on mRNA vaccines…
					

New study and warning from Dr. Steven Gundry: mRNA vaccines dramatically increase risk of developing heart disease — “The PLUS Cardiac Test score has been measured every …




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

There 


LordBrownTrout said:


> Back to that endothelial.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are zero entries for ‘protein unstable lesion signature puls’ at Pubmed (National Library of Medicine). Therefore, this is an important abstract, above.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

The drama continues. Here is the response to the abstract:


			https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/CIR.0000000000001051


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.11.29.470356v1.full.pdf



This is a good find about the 35B5.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 2, 2021)

badger2 said:


> The drama continues. Here is the response to the abstract:
> 
> 
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/CIR.0000000000001051



This abstract should be plastered on every news channel non stop for the next two weeks.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

This





						PULS Test (Protein Unstable Lesion Signature) - Noble Naturopathic
					






					noblenaturopathic.com
				



‘....proteins that leak from cardiac lesions....’

These proteins in PULS are reminiscent of the post-vaccination cell’s forced production of Chinese commununist virus parts.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> This abstract should be plastered on every news channel non stop for the next two weeks.


This should go on Skye’s thread right away.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2021)

PULS test includes ctack levels. Ctack links SARS-CoV-2 here:

Ctack / SARS-CoV-2








						Blood Cytokine Analysis Suggests That SARS-CoV-2 Infection Results in a Sustained Tumour Promoting Environment in Cancer Patients - PubMed
					

Cytokines, chemokines, and (angiogenic) growth factors (CCGs) have been shown to play an intricate role in the progression of both solid and haematological malignancies. Recent studies have shown that SARS-CoV-2 infection leads to a worse outcome in cancer patients, especially in haematological...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> This is a good find about the 35B5.


This find may have come from another USMB poster though it doesn’t come up with a 35b5 search.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2021)

Further analysis of pre-Wuhan activity compares to porcine coronaviruses.
An Analysis of Hospital Traffic and Search Engine Data in Wuhan, China Indicates Early Disease Activity


			https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/42669767/Satellite_Images_Baidu_COVID19_manuscript_DASH.pdf?sequence=3&isAllowed=y
		

’....this finding lines up with the recent recognition that gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms are a unique feature of COVID-19 disease.’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2021)

Comparing porcine epidemic diarrhea virus with Omicron deletions @ positions 143-145, 69-60, and insertions @ position 214, the Ohio PEDV study suggests decreased severity:

PEDV, Ohio, 2014








						New variant of porcine epidemic diarrhea virus, United States, 2014 - PubMed
					

New variant of porcine epidemic diarrhea virus, United States, 2014




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....It is highly possible that the sequence deletions, insertions and mutations found in variant strain OH851 might have contributed to the decreased severity of the clinical disease in piglets.’


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

We can document chloroquine’s use before Kennedy‘s hydroxychloroquine, who is incorrect about the chron, only going back to 2004. Health care workers may want to know about lysosomotrophic agents before the era of SARS-CoV. In his book, The Real Anthony Fauci, he documents the sabotage by the ego-tripping avarice of Big Pharma:

’The scientific literature first suggested that HCQ of CQ might be effective treatments for Coronavirus in 2004. In that era, following an outbreak, Chinese and Western governments were pouring millions of dollars into. An effort to identify existing a.k.a. “repurposed,” medicines that were effective against coronaviruses. With HCQ, they had stumbled across the Holy Grail. A CDC study published in 2005 in the Virology Journal, “Chloroquine is a Potent Inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus Infection and Spread” demonstrated that CQ quickly eliminated coronavirus in primate cell culture during the SARS outbreak. The study concludes, ‘We report....that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-Coronairus infection of primate cells....[both] before or after exposure to the virus, suggesting both prophylactic and therapeutic advantage.

This conclusion was particularly threatening to vaccine makers since it implies that chloroquine functions both as a preventive “vaccine” as well as a cure for SARS coronavirus. Common sense would presume it to be effective against other coronavirus strains. Worse still for Dr. Fauci and his vaccine-making friends, a NIAID study and a Dutch paper, both in 2014, confirmed chloroquine was effective against MERS — still another coronavirus.’
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 21 Efficacy Against Coronavirus with Early Intervention HCQ Protocol)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

badger2 said:


> We can document chloroquine’s use before Kennedy‘s hydroxychloroquine, who is incorrect about the chron, only going back to 2004. Health care workers may want to know about lysosomotrophic agents before the era of SARS-CoV. In his book, The Real Anthony Fauci, he documents the sabotage by the ego-tripping avarice of Big Pharma:
> 
> ’The scientific literature first suggested that HCQ of CQ might be effective treatments for Coronavirus in 2004. In that era, following an outbreak, Chinese and Western governments were pouring millions of dollars into. An effort to identify existing a.k.a. “repurposed,” medicines that were effective against coronaviruses. With HCQ, they had stumbled across the Holy Grail. A CDC study published in 2005 in the Virology Journal, “Chloroquine is a Potent Inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus Infection and Spread” demonstrated that CQ quickly eliminated coronavirus in primate cell culture during the SARS outbreak. The study concludes, ‘We report....that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-Coronairus infection of primate cells....[both] before or after exposure to the virus, suggesting both prophylactic and therapeutic advantage.
> 
> ...


I have posted that study many times on these boards.  Even when this first began.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Before going back to other pioneers of HCQ/CQ, against coronaviruses, mention should be made of Raoult and Zelenko, et al”

HCQ’s first prominent champion was Dr. Didier Raoult, the iconic French infectious disease professor, who has published more than 2,700 papers and is famous for having discovered 100 microorganisms, including the pathogen that causes Whipple’s Disease. On March 17, 2020, Dr. Raoult provided a preliminary report on 36 patients treated successfully with hydxroxychloroquine and sometimes azithromycin at his institution in Marseille.

In April, Dr. Vladimir (Zev) Zelenko, M.D., an upstate New York physician and early HCQ adopter, reproduced Dr. Didier Raoult’s “startling successes” by dramatically reducing expected mortalities among 800 patients Zelenko treated with the HCQ cocktail.

By late April of 2020, US doctors were widely prescribing HCQ to patients and family members, reporting outstanding results, and taking it themselves prophylactically.

In May 2020, Dr. Harvey Risch, M.D., Ph.D. published the most comprehensive study, to date, on HCQ’s efficacy against COVID. Risch is Yale University’s super-eminent Professor of Epidemiology, an illustrious world authority on the analysis of aggregate clinical data. Dr. Risch concluded that evidence is unequivocal for early and safe use of the HCQ cocktail. Dr. Risch published his work — a meta-analysis reviewing five outpatient studies — in affiliation with the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health in the American Journal of Epidemiology, under the urgent title, “Early Outpatient Treatment of Symptomatic, High-Risk COVID-19 Patients that Should be Ramped-Up Immediately as Key to Pandemic Crisis.”

He further demonstrated, with specificity, how HCQ’s critics — largely funded by Bill Gates and Dr. Tony Fauci — had misinterpreted, misstated, and misreported negative results by employing faulty protocols, most of which showed HCQ efficacy administered without zinc and Zithromax which were known to be helpful. But their main trick for ensuring the protocols failed was to wait until late in the disease process before administering HCQ — when it is known to be ineffective. Dr. Risch noted that evidence against HCQ used late in the course of the disease is irrelevant.

While acknowledging that Dr. Didier Raoult’s powerful French studies favoring HCQ efficacy were not randomized, Risch argued that the results were, nevertheless, so stunning as to far outweigh that deficit: “The first study of HCQ + AZ [....] showed a 50-fold benefit of HCQ + AZ vs. standard of care....This is such an enormous difference that it cannot be ignored despite a lack of randomization.” Risch has pointed out that the supposed need for randomized placebo-controlled trials is a shibboleth. In 2014 the Cochrane Collaboration proved in a landmark meta-analysis of 10,000 studies, that observational studies of the kind produced by Didier Raoult are equal in predictive ability ton randomized placebo-controlled trials. Furthermore, Risch observed that it is highly unethical to deny patients promising medications during a pandemic — particularly those which, like HCQ, have long-standing safety records.’
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 23)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> I have posted that study many times on these boards.  Even when this first began.


You posted the 2004 study?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Going further back in time, this study mentioning chloroquine against a coronavirus was first presented at the VIII International Symposium non Nidoviruses, Philadelphia, 20-25 May 2000:

Blau DM, Holmes KV, Human Coronavirus HCoV-229E Enters Susceptible Cells via the Endocytic Pathway
‘....There are two serotypes of human coronairus, HCoV-229E and HCoV-OC43....In order to infect susceptible cells, the S glycoprotein of HCoV-229E binds to its receptor, human aminopeptidase N (hAPN) also known as CD13, a metalloprotease. After attachment, the viral envelope must fuse with a cellular membrane....We have studied  the entry of HCoV-229E into npolarized human colon carcinoma cells (Caco-2), and also show that the entry of HCoV-229E into MRC-5 human lung epithelial cells is inhibited bu drugs that block the acidification of endosomes.

These findings suggest that HCoV-229E undergoes endocytosis after binding to hAPN at the plasma membrane and the virion is then sorted into endosomes where fusion of viral envelope and endocytic membrane occur. If HCoV-229E enters by fusing with endocytic membranes, it is likely that these drugs will inhibit infection. Chloroquine, a weak base, and bafilomycin A1, a specific inhibitor of the vacuolar ATP-ase proton pump, both block acidification of endosomes. As seen in Table 2, treatment after viral replication has begun does not decrease the percent of cells expressing HCoV-229E antigen....It is thus possible that chloroquine and bafilomycin A1 affect not only the entry but also the release of the virus.

Incubation in chloroquine or bafilomycin A1 before and during virus inoculation resulted in a decrease in viral titers when compared to untreated, inoculated cells. In contrast, when the drugs were added 8-12 hours post-inoculation, there was no significant decease in viral yields compared to untreated, inoculated cells. These results show that lysosomotrophic drugs inhibit early at virus entry but at later times do not affect the release of virus.

Influenza hemagglutinin (HA), its viral attachment protein, undergoes a conformational change at the low pH found in endosomes. This change allows fusion of the viral envelope with the endosomal membrane.’

Where does this discovery of imprisoning the virus with weak bases like chloroquine and bafilomycin come from? One source is from poliovirus studies years before this report.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

The chloroquine-poliovirus study was published on 1 Mar 1985, again showing that it imprisons the virus when applied in time:

Entry of Poliovirus Type 1 and Mouse Elberfeld (ME) Virus Into HEp-2 Cells: Receptor-Mediated Endocytosis and Endosomal or Lysosomal Uncoating





						Entry of Poliovirus Type 1 and Mouse Elberfeld (ME) Virus into HEp-2 Cells: Receptor-mediated Endocytosis and Endosomal or Lysosomal Uncoating | Microbiology Society
					

SUMMARY Poliovirus type 1 appeared from electron microscope studies to enter HEp-2 cells by receptor-mediated endocytosis. On adsorption the virus was evently distributed over the cell surface, with some preference for the microvilli and their bases. Invagination of the cell surface membrane...




					www.microbiologyresearch.org
				



’....By measuring viral RNA synthesis in vivo, we showed that the RNA of poliovirus and mouse Elberfeld (ME) virus was not released from endosomes and/or lysosomes into the cytoplasm when weak bases, chloroquine, NH4CL, or monensin were added. In the presence of both actinomycin D (for inhibition of cellular RNA synthesis) and one of the weak bases (added 0.5 h prior to infection), we measured the incorporation rate of [3H] uridine into newly synthesized viral RNA. It could be shown that viral RNA was progressively diminished by increasing concentrations of weak bases.

The inhibitory effect of weak bases was dependent on the time of addition....For strong inhibition the bases had to be added 0.5 h prior to infection or at least simultaneously with the viruses.’


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 5, 2021)

badger2 said:


> We can document chloroquine’s use before Kennedy‘s hydroxychloroquine, who is incorrect about the chron, only going back to 2004. Health care workers may want to know about lysosomotrophic agents before the era of SARS-CoV. In his book, The Real Anthony Fauci, he documents the sabotage by the ego-tripping avarice of Big Pharma:
> 
> ’The scientific literature first suggested that HCQ of CQ might be effective treatments for Coronavirus in 2004. In that era, following an outbreak, Chinese and Western governments were pouring millions of dollars into. An effort to identify existing a.k.a. “repurposed,” medicines that were effective against coronaviruses. With HCQ, they had stumbled across the Holy Grail. A CDC study published in 2005 in the Virology Journal, “Chloroquine is a Potent Inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus Infection and Spread” demonstrated that CQ quickly eliminated coronavirus in primate cell culture during the SARS outbreak. The study concludes, ‘We report....that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-Coronairus infection of primate cells....[both] before or after exposure to the virus, suggesting both prophylactic and therapeutic advantage.
> 
> ...


At the risk of adding a link pertaining to MERS that I’ve shared on another thread but in case reading prisoners haven’t reviewed it:

“Was NIH-funded work on MERS virus in China too risky? Science examines the controversy”





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

badger2 said:


> You posted the 2004 study?


2005 study









						Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread - PubMed
					

Chloroquine is effective in preventing the spread of SARS CoV in cell culture. Favorable inhibition of virus spread was observed when the cells were either treated with chloroquine prior to or after SARS CoV infection. In addition, the indirect immunofluorescence assay described herein...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 5, 2021)

__





						Fauci approved Chloroquine in 2005 for coronavirus infection and spread
					

Fauci approved Chloroquine in 2005 for coronavirus infection and spread  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/  Results We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection of primate cells. These inhibitory effects are observed when the cells...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> 2005 study
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this is not Fau Chi’s research team, it’s the CDC.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> At the risk of adding a link pertaining to MERS that I’ve shared on another thread but in case reading prisoners haven’t reviewed it:
> 
> “Was NIH-funded work on MERS virus in China too risky? Science examines the controversy”
> 
> ...


This is a fine addition to the archive, but Daszak collected another virus in 2011 that went to Baric’s lab for manipulation. Futhermore, it’s kind of dumb that Eco Health and NIH are playing these games of viral intrigue, when SARS-CoV-2s’ closest relative, RaTG13, only basically differs at the furin cleavage site, which SARS-CoV-2 has though RaTG13 does not. So where the action really is, is to review the story of the Tongguan miners’ cases in Kunming Hospital, because the Wuhan lab was called out at that time (2012) for having published a study stating that these SARS-CoV-like viruses could not jump from bat to human. This call-out came from the Kunming Institute of Zoology. So whatever killed the miners, RaTG13 still came from the same place.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

badger2 said:


> This is a fine addition to the archive, but Daszak collected another virus in 2011 that went to Baric’s lab for manipulation. Futhermore, it’s kind of dumb that Eco Health and NIH are playing these games of viral intrigue, when SARS-CoV-2s’ closest relative, RaTG13, only basically differs at the furin cleavage site, which SARS-CoV-2 has though RaTG13 does not. So where the action really is, is to review the story of the Tongguan miners’ cases in Kunming Hospital, because the Wuhan lab was called out at that time (2012) for having published a study stating that these SARS-CoV-like viruses could not jump from bat to human. This call-out came from the Kunming Institute of Zoology. So whatever killed the miners, RaTG13 still came from the same place.


We’ll post the sequence of this controversial HKU4 as well as the RaTG13 sequence for comparison. The reader can go to each location when it comes up, for example in the Omicron mutation N969K, or when they come across MERS sequences, etc.

The best origin study for SARS-CoV-2’s closest relative came from India:








						Lethal Pneumonia Cases in Mojiang Miners (2012) and the Mineshaft Could Provide Important Clues to the Origin of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

With the COVID-19 pandemic reaching its worst heights, people are interested in the origin of SARS-CoV-2. This study started with two important questions: first, were there any similar atypical pneumonia outbreaks, even on a smaller level, reported between SARS in 2004 and COVID-19 in 2019/20 in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




HKU4 Spike




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				




RaTG13 Spike




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

The first thing we see with HKU4 when comparing Omicron’s 3-aa insertion: 214EPE, is that RaTG13 and SARS-CoV-2 is R214, while HKU4 is like Omicron, E214(glutamic acid, 4 hydrogens, 2 nitrogens). Since yak and porcine PHEV are very similar sequences, yak is 214Q (glutamine, 4 hydrogens, 1 nitrogen), PHEV is also Q.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2021)

For example, Omicron has N501Y mutation as does Alpha variant. Delta does not. HKU4 is Y501, and MERS is N501, which is a clue to manipulation potential at that position.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2021)

The following is a Scottish example of confusion between a variant and the mutations that comprise a variant, the report never thinks to ask if Omicron is (the[italics]) variant to get infected with for the best naturally-derived immunity:

Scotland: Omicron Closes School








						Scots primary school shuts following suspected Omicron outbreak
					

A SCOTTISH primary school has been shut after a suspected outbreak of the Omicron coronavirus variant.




					www.thenational.scot
				



‘....Renfrewshire Council said: “This is due to COVID-19 cases linked to the school confirmed as being, or with the potential to be, the new Omicron variant.” ‘

Old Spike Mutations That Comprise Omicron
T95I
del 69-70
D614G
K417N
N501Y


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2021)

One news source, al-Arabiya, says that the PCR machine at Steve Biko Academic and Tshwane hospitals cannot test for Omicron S gene.

This source reports children:





						Page doesn't exist
					

English news from the Voice of America. VOA news provides coverage from around the world and learning English lessons from VOA Special English.




					www.voanews.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2021)

South Africa Hospitals Brace for More Omicron Patients
					

Cases reached more than 16,000 nationally, up from 2,300 a few days earlier




					www.voanews.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2021)

This Omicron video includes Fau Chi’s discourse. Senator Ron Johnson calls Fau out at timepoint 6:00 and we have text to support Johnson’s claims. Fau asks “What is it going to be as it competes with Delta?“

@3:15 Boosters are going to be critical.”

@4:20 If you get boosted....maybe a considerable degree of protection

But the boosters themselves may cause mutations, just as vaccination may have caused Omicron mutations in South Africa.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2021)

In the first place, Fau Chi is lying, and knows that Johnson nails him on the hype for HIV. In addition, viral loads in nasal passage, mouths, noses and throats are not affected by boosters or vaccination, And remain the same in both vaxxed and unvaxxed, unless they come from within the host to rest on those surfaces, at which time they may recombine and be transmitted to another host.

’Viral Load Does Not Necessarily Correlate to Illness.
Yet another acute embarrassment to Gallo’s hypothesis is the problem of viral load. With most bacteriological and viral illnesses, increased viral load correlates with the progression of the disease and declines the patient’s health. If HIV is the sole cause of AIDS, titers should be able to track an increase in viral loads as physical deterioration progresses. Traditional viruses such as herpes, influenza, smallpox, etc., only cause disease at very high titer — thousands or millions of infectious units per cubic m illimeter of infected tissue.

In contrast, HIV has proven barely to be found in AIDS patients even in the final throes of illness. HIV can be detected, but only with difficulty, because even the sickest AIDS patients simply don’t have much virus to be found. And even m ore baffling, neither Dr. Fauci nor Gallo has ever credibly explained the fact that viral load from HIV is always at its greatest in the days immediately following infection. Logically, it would be during this period that the virus is most likely to be causing devastating illness. And yet, the onset of AIDS symptoms almost always arrive decades later (an average twenty years following exposure_ — when viral loads are at their lowest.

In 2006, a study published in the Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA) once again shook the foundation of the past decade of AIDS science to its core and incited apoplexy among many HIV/AIDS adocates. A US nationwide team of orthodox, mainstream AIDS researchers led by doctors Benigno Rodriguez and Michael Lederman of Case Western Reserve University in Cleveland Strongly challenged the claimed legitimacy of viral load testing — the standard method since 1996 for assessing patient health, predicting disease progression, and winning grant approval for new AIDS drugs. Their study of 2,800 positively tested people concluded, in over 90 percent of cases, viral load measures failed to predict or explain immune status.’
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, pp. 198-9)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Dr. Campbell’s Omicron video shows charts of various countries and one can see that Delta is leveling off.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2021)

After having killed 5.2 million people, SARS-CoV-2 seems to be weakening. This video extrapolates into 2022:


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2021)

The absurdity of the new normal: accepting that the reservoir of a virus that has killed 5.2 million remains unknown.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2021)

First Omicron death in the UK, Johnson gives no details in the video:








						Covid: First UK death recorded with Omicron variant
					

People should set aside the idea Omicron is a milder variant and get their booster jab, the PM says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2021)

Here we’ll link Omicron insertion 214EPE to the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine. This vaccine is based on a chimpanzee adenovirus obtained from The Gambia. Because the information is esoteric, there are no statistics separating those Omicron patients who were vaxxed from those infections in the unvaxxed, or if vaxxed, which type of vaccine was used.

 SARS-CoV-2 Spike Positions 210-220, followed by its closest relative, RaTG13 from the Mojiang copper mine. Position 214 is not capitalized.
INLVrDLPQGF
INLVrDLPPGF

DARS-CoV-2 uses receptors ACE2 and TMPRSS. We next link TMPRSS2 to COVID autopsies via Sjogren’s and Hashimoto’s:

COVID Autopsies / Hashimoto’s / Sjogren’s, post #44




__





						Explosion In New Heart Conditions Dismissed As "Post Pandemic Stress Disorder"
					

Yes, the Painted Turtle from Washington state is subgroup C as in the Chinese porpoise: Neophocaena / Feline Leukemia Virus Subgroup C https://www.uniprot.org/uniprot/A0A341BW89



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....Sjogren’s syndrome, an inflammation of the salivary and lacrimal glands.’

In post #45 of the above thread, is linked SARS-CoV-2 receptor TMPRSS to V-ets avian erythroblastosis virus.

In post #48 of that thread, Erythroblastosis virus E26 oncogene (cancer gene) is linked to Sjogren’s connecting back to the COVID autopsies. Avian Erythroblastosis virus Strain E4 links to Hashimoto’s thyroiditis revealed at COVID autopsy:

To further explain how the E26 oncogene fist into the scheme, GAG protein from Strain ES4:




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



’Acts as a thyroid hormone receptor antagonist. The v-Erb oncogene cooperates with v-ErbB and other primary sarcoma-inducing oncogenes in transformation of erythroblasts. THRA, the cellular counterpart of of v-ErbA, is a thyroid hormone receptor alpha....Recruits proteins of the host ESCRT machinery (Endosomal Sorting Complex Required for Transport) or ESCRT-associated proteins.’

Next we link human adenovirus pre-protein 6 to the L domains before comparing AstraZeneca’s chimp-based vaccine virus:

Like the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein, this adenovirus protein lyses the endosome. SARS-CoV-2 spike mutation D614G links precisely to a vesicular virus, VSV (vesicular stomatitis virus):

Human Mastadenovirus Pre-Protein VI / L3 Gene




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



‘....Endosome lysis protein; late budding domains (L domains) are short sequence motifs essential for viral particle release, interacting with proteins of the multivesicular body (MVB) pathway. Most of these proteins are class E vacuolar protein-sorting factors belonging to ESCRT-1, ESCRT-2, or ESCRT-3 complexes.
....
Mincor capsid protein 6 contains one L domain: a PPXY motif which binds to the WW domains of HECT (homologous to E-6-AP C-terminus) E3 ubiquitin ligases, like NEDD4. In adenoviruses, this motif seems to play a role in microtubule-dependent intracellular trafficking toward the nucleus during virus entry into the host cell and in suppression of DAXX-mediated repression of the immediate early E1.’

The PPXY motif means that X can be any amino acid. This motif occurs between positions 150 and 156 of AstraZeneca’s chimpanzee Y25 strain Pre-Protein 6:

150-156
EPPPYEE

This is an intriguing sequence considering the Omicron insertion 214 EPE, which may point to the second vaccine clue expressed by Omicron, the first being N969K in the heptad region 1 of the SARS-CoV-2 spike.


AstraZeneca’s chimp virus from
m The Gambia is Strain Y25




__





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2021)

The argument is that more have been hospitalized since its worldwide spread and Omicron's South Africa beginning, where many had already had coronavirus infections, which points to a head-start for natural immunity.

Germany: Omicron Impossible to Stop Now








						COVID: Omicron is unstoppable now – DW – 12/16/2021
					

Experts in Germany say we're unprepared for the inevitable: Hundreds of thousands of omicron infections per day. That is how infectious the new variant is.




					www.dw.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Professionals have deemed Omicron about as nasty as Delta.

17 Dec 2021 Immune Escape of Omicron in England








						Imperial College London: Report 49 - Growth, Population Distribution & Immune Escape of Omicron in England
					

#16,427 Researchers at the MRC Centre for Global Infectious Disease Analysis  at Imperial College London have released a new report on the...




					afludiary.blogspot.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Immediate prophylaxis, a la Uttar Pradesh with HCQ and ivermectin, will stop Omicron in the U.S. However, American prisoners do not have access to this prophylaxis unaccompanied by stigmatization. Nor do they have access to the actual, real, entire SARS-COV-2 virus vaccine, India's Covaxin.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2021)

It's dangerous for Americans to be influenced by any CIA-Catholic-controlled thinking coming from this dubious White House administration, since they too are being duped by other handlers, including the recent pedophiliac attempt on the children of Wisconsin. With Omicron, to boycott vaccination is an intelligent option as is prophylactic use of hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin, efficacy-proven in Uttar Pradesh. Outdoors air and exercise will reinforce the prophylaxis.

Chances of Death From Omicron




__





						| medRxiv
					

medRxiv - The Preprint Server for Health Sciences




					www.medrxiv.org
				



'....0-19 0.0027%
20-29  0.014%
30-39  0.031%
40-49  0.082%
50-59  0.27%
70+  2.4%....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2021)

Infection fatality rate of COVID-19 in community-dwelling populations with emphasis on the elderly: An overview
					

Background The infection fatality rate (IFR) of Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) varies widely according to age and residence status.  Purpose Estimate the IFR of COVID-19 in community-dwelling elderly populations and other age groups from seroprevalence studies. Study protocol...




					www.medrxiv.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Infection fatality rate of COVID-19 in community-dwelling populations with emphasis on the elderly: An overview
> 
> 
> Background The infection fatality rate (IFR) of Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) varies widely according to age and residence status.  Purpose Estimate the IFR of COVID-19 in community-dwelling elderly populations and other age groups from seroprevalence studies. Study protocol...
> ...


No, this was inappropriately setting in an Omicron thread at Avian Flu Talk. It only partially applies to Omicron.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 28, 2021)

Kennedy addresses Pfizer's new pill that competes with molnupiravir, originally a horse drug: 

'Horse Drugs. As Merck poised to release its new horse drug molnupiravir onto the market, the other US behemoth, Pfizer, was racing Merck neck and neck with its own antiviral pill, PF-7321332, an ivermectin knockoff that is so similar to IVM (except, of course, in price point) that critics call it "Pfizermectin." Like IVM, it is also a protease-inhibiting anti-parasitic. With these two new drugs teed up for a simultaneous FDA approval, the entire medical/media cartel launched a final coordinated coup de grace against IVM -- branding it a dangerous horse dug. Mainstream media outlets across the US and overseas obediently ran stories promoting the horse medicine propaganda scam.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 59)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 28, 2021)

Boycott Big Nazi Pharma Violence

It was Colorado medical clinics and pharmacists who were castrated by Gates-Fau Chi Big Pharma cartel:

'The CDC issued an emergency memo on 26 Aug 2021 warning doctors and pharmacists not to prescribe ivermectin. As molnupiravir's debut approached, the war against IVM escalated. On September 23, the Colorado Department of Law issued a cease-and-desist order and fined a Loveland medical clinic $40,000 for "marketing and overstating the effectiveness of ivermectin." 

And pharmacists still willing to dispense ivermectin faced a new problem. The wholesalers began dribbling out a few pills at a time, but not enough for even one prescription per week. All their diabolical tricks seemed the work of winks and nods and a powerful hidden hand, with no corporation or federal agency taking clear responsibility for carrying out a deliberate policy to suppress a life-saving drug.'
(Kennedy, op cit p.62)


----------



## badger2 (Jan 1, 2022)

We will be taking a closer look at Daszak-Baric's bat virus from Kunming, RsSHC014, which was used to produce the mouse-adapted chimera, SHC014-Ma15 (as per Sorensen, Dalgleish, and Susrud).

Here we show that Baric, et al, knew about the vaccine's poor mucosal immunity even before this publication in 2008, so the Gates-Fau Chi cartel also knew that boosters would likely be required but shirked their responsibility to tell the public, fearful of public opposition and protest linked to the inherent faults of the vaccines. 

'In spite of long-term efforts, fully effective animal vaccines to prevent CoV infection of mucosal tissues remain elusive, and single-dose live but not killed vaccines induced the most consistent protection (Saif LJ, 2004, Animal Coronavirus Vaccines: Lessons for SARS, Developmental Biology 119: 129-140).

Vaccines inducing mucosal immunity are the most effective, but unfortunately, these vaccines often are short-lived, a limitation observed even after natural infection. As a consequence, these vaccines may not prevent reinfection and effective immunization may require frequent boosting, factors complicating CoV vaccine design.'
(Baric, Enjuanes, Cpiscol, DeDeigo, Vaccines for Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Virus and Orther Coronaviruses, in Nidoviruses, ASM Press, 2008)

Proof that mRNA vaccine is also failing is here:

Dec 2021 Mucosal Vaccine Failure / SARS-CoV-2 / Secretory IgA








						Mucosal immune response in BNT162b2 COVID-19 vaccine recipients - PubMed
					

This work was funded by the Department of Medicine and Surgery, University of Insubria, and partially supported by Fondazione Umberto Veronesi (COVID-19 Insieme per la ricerca di tutti, 2020).




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Vaccinations of deer are on the horizon. It's not Omicron, but three other SARS-CoV-2 variants now in Ohio deer.

29 Dec 2021 A Third of Ohio Deer Test Positive for SARS-CoV-2








						A third of Ohio deer test positive for COVID-19 virus
					

Researchers warn the findings could complicate future COVID-19 mitigation and control plans.




					www.cidrap.umn.edu
				



'....B.1.2, B.1.582, B.1.596, none of which are variants of concern (VOC)...."If they can maintain it, we have a new potential source of SARS-CoV-2 coming into humans.....mutations in some deer samples are not commonly seen in humans...." '


----------



## badger2 (Jan 2, 2022)

DeSantis can begin treating Panhandle deer should they begin to test positive, because it may be possible for ticks to transmit SARS-CoV-2.

2000 Maine: Ivermectin-Treated Corn /  Deer / Lyme Disease Ticks








						Attempt to control ticks (Acari: Ixodidae) on deer on an isolated island using ivermectin-treated corn - PubMed
					

We report an attempt by an offshore island community to control the vector tick of Lyme disease by providing ivermectin-treated corn to an isolated herd of free-ranging white-tailed deer, Odocoileus virginianus Zimmerman. Medicated corn was supplied in troughs within the island village and from...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....>90% of control of female tick infestation, subsequent oviposition, and larval eclosion was obtained in 8 of 16 sampled deer with serum ivermectin levels of > or = 15ng/ml.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 2, 2022)

An early treatment of ivermectin in deer came from Surrey, UK in 1988:

Sep 1988 Ivermectin in Deer








						Use of ivermectin in deer - PubMed
					

Use of ivermectin in deer




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




And along the southern border, Texas, Jul 2020:

Texas: Cattle Fever Ticks / Ivermectin








						EFFICACY OF WHITE-TAILED DEER ( ODOCOILEUS VIRGINIANUS) TREATMENT FOR CATTLE FEVER TICKS IN SOUTHERN TEXAS, USA - PubMed
					

White-tailed deer (<i>Odocoileus virginianus</i>) serve as a host for cattle fever ticks (<i>Rhipicephalus</i> [<i>Boophilus</i>] <i>microplus</i> and <i>Rhipicephalus</i> [<i>Boophilus</i>] <i>annulatus</i>; CFTs); therefore, deer are a concern for CFT control programs in southern Texas, US...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....may be more effective in treating CFTs than permethrin....327 deer....Rhipicephalus microplus.'


----------



## ClaireH (Jan 2, 2022)

In support of Badger’s findings:









						SARS-CoV-2 infection in free-ranging white-tailed deer - Nature
					

More than one-third of wild deer tested in northeast Ohio showed evidence of SARS-CoV-2 infection of human origin.




					www.nature.com
				




One important outcome: humans intentionally altering deer behavior by manipulating the variables of the natural world which should not be altered in the first place.

From the accelerated article preview:
“A major outstanding question is how the virus transmits between deer. Deer are social animals that live in small herds and frequently touch noses. *It is unclear if baiting the deer prior to harvest contributed the increased frequency of SARS-CoV-2 in this study but concentrating deer with bait could have potentially facilitated pathogen trans- mission through a population.”*

Let’s evaluate that part about_: It is unclear if baiting the deer contributed to increasing the spread. _Well, either it did or it didn’t; there should be no guesswork. Why did they not set up a separate control group that didn’t result in different deer herds meeting?

Small herds of deer coming together that would normally not ever meet nor touch noses. Hmmmm, a tough one I’ll have to ask my fifth graders but will keep it apolitical, just the basic question. They’ll know!


----------



## badger2 (Jan 2, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> In support of Badger’s findings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the 2000 Maine study, above, concentrations of deer affected ivermectin coverage. Furthermore, since we've already shown low mucosal immunity for the humans vaccines (especially mRNA BNT162B2), the question of transmission of saliva at feeders comes up. Also, there is seemingly nothing published about hcq and ivm in combination as prophylaxis. Kennedy mentions this combo in his book (The Real Anthony Fauci), but gives no actual citation for it.

Therefore, these studies in deer may be comparable for human ivermectin use in Japan, supposedly successful, though here also we have yet to confirm this with a citation.


----------



## ClaireH (Jan 2, 2022)

badger2 said:


> In the 2000 Maine study, above, concentrations of deer affected ivermectin coverage. Furthermore, since we've already shown low mucosal immunity for the humans vaccines (especially mRNA BNT162B2), the question of transmission of saliva at feeders comes up. Also, there is seemingly nothing published about hcq and ivm in combination as prophylaxis. Kennedy mentions this combo in his book (The Real Anthony Fauci), but gives no actual citation for it.
> 
> Therefore, these studies in deer may be comparable for human ivermectin use in Japan, supposedly successful, though here also we have yet to confirm this with a citation.


I hope this is not doubling up here, but in case it’s not redundant data:

“TSA, using the DL random-effects method, showed that there may have been sufficient evidence accrued *before the end of 2020 *to show significant benefit of ivermectin over control for all-cause mortality”.

IOW- intentional distortion about ivermectin by CDC, FDA, and Governmental Talking Heads including Fauci, Psaki, and Biden, has been going on for over a year.









						Ivermectin for Prevention and Treatment of COVID-19 Infection: A Systematic Review, Meta-analysis, and Trial Sequential Analysis to Inform Clinical Guidelines
					

Repurposed medicines may have a role against the SARS-CoV-2 virus. The antiparasitic ivermectin, with antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties, has now been tested in numerous clinical trials.We assessed the efficacy of ivermectin treatment in reducing ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




More evidence that the US government health heads and current administration are continuing to block information from the public via their rhetoric. The masses should publicly demand health information transparency or at least read studies that prove their lies! The current US administration is determined to have authoritarian control over the states and is financially motivated to prevent any transparency, so they can continue to market their unproven falsehoods to non-readers.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 2, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I hope this is not doubling up here, but in case it’s not redundant data:
> 
> “TSA, using the DL random-effects method, showed that there may have been sufficient evidence accrued *before the end of 2020 *to show significant benefit of ivermectin over control for all-cause mortality”.
> 
> ...


We've already mentioned the Caly et al study, but who cares if there's doubling-up when it comes to hcq and ivm considering all of the misinformation and propaganda?

The mutations in the Ohio deer report (post #930) mentions D245Y, but deer coronavirus (Ohio) is Y without mutating. That virus is a naturally-occurring coronavirus from Ohio deer (@ Uniprot). Furthermore, the sequence of this Ohio natural deer coronavirus is identical to Yak, which automatically links Yunnan, China yak. Also, the SARS-CoV-2-infected Ohio deer have a mutation only having been found in 201 human cases globally. That mutation is E484D. 

We note that Omicron also has a mutation at that location: E484A, and as the deer report states, 'In experimental studies, viruses with E484D are less sensitive to neutralization by convalescent serum.' Along with the yak similarity (Y245), PEDV (porcine epidemic diarrhea virus) is also Y245.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 2, 2022)

We find that Kennedy's passages on ivermectin link to a report, reference #18 in his endnotes. But when we compare the locations that ivermectin binds to the virus, position 245 is shown, though it is a lysine in the report. All SARS-CoV-2 strains we have seen are a histidine at that position. Nevertheless, for the Y245 mutation mentioned in Ohio deer infected with SARS-CoV-2, ivermectin tentatively binds at that spike position.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> In support of Badger’s findings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it mutated from a conserved histidine in wild-type virus to a tyrosine in the SARS-CoV-2-infected deer. The article mentions Lyme disease, and Ref. #16 of the article mentions non-human primates, so this trajectory will be further investigated due to the tick connections in China and elsewhere to Jingmen tick virus, upon which we will expound later. The animal of interest is Red Colobus, Pilocolobus rufomitratus, becase it links Uganda (and by default nearby Zika Forest).

Of the 201 E484D mutations in humans globally, 71 of them occurred in the U.S., though there is no accompanying demographics.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Should read 'Piliocolobus rufomitratus.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Texas Cattle Fever ticks also threatening deer, were mentioned in post #929. This tick, Rhipicephalus microplus, also vectors Wuhan Tick Virus 1:

Aug 2021 Wuhan Institute of Virology / Wuhan Tick Virus 1 / Jingmen Tick Virus, etc.








						Metagenomic Profiling of Viruses Associated with Rhipicephalus microplus Ticks in Yunnan Province, China - PubMed
					

Ticks are well known as vectors of many viruses which usually do great harm to human and animal health. Yunnan Province, widely covered by flourishing vegetation and mainly relying on farming husbandry, is abundant with Rhipicephalus microplus ticks. Therefore, it is of great significance to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....R. Microplus....'

There is a permanent quarantine zone along the Mexican border due to the prevalence of R. microplus in Mexico, these ticks also having resistance to acaricides:

Rhipicephalus microplus








						Rhipicephalus microplus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....permanent quarantine zone....acaricide resistance....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Wuhan tick virus 1 (post # 937) is an unclassified dimarhabdovirus. In the report below states that this virus has Eel European virus X as closest relative (38.9% similar):
Tick-Borne Viruses








						Tick-Borne Viruses - PubMed
					

Ticks are important vectors for the transmission of pathogens including viruses. The viruses carried by ticks also known as tick-borne viruses (TBVs), contain a large group of viruses with diverse genetic properties and are concluded in two orders, nine families, and at least 12 genera. Some...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Wuhan tick virus 1 Dimarhabdovirus, Eel European X virus (38.9%).'

The link to SARS-CoV-2 mutation D614G comes through in another report:
Jun 2012 Eel European Virus X








						Complete genomic sequence and taxonomic position of eel virus European X (EVEX), a rhabdovirus of European eel - PubMed
					

Eel virus European X (EVEX) was first isolated from diseased European eel Anguilla anguilla in Japan at the end of seventies. The virus was tentatively classified into the Rhabdoviridae family on the basis of morphology and serological cross reactivity. This family of viruses is organized into...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....most closely related to the Vesiculovirus genus.'

SARS-CoV-2 mutation D614G increases VSV (Vesiculovirus):

Uniprot: SARS-CoV-2 Spike





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....614: D --->G increase of pseudotyped VSV particle production ex vivo. Increase in viral load in hamster upper respiratory tract. Produces more infectious particles when cultured in primary human epithelial cells; increased transmissibility in hamsters and ferrets.'

Next will be linked the thrombotic symptom produced by SARS-CoV-2 infection to tick-borne viruses.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Mention was made of the Asian Longhorned tick, Haemaphysalis longicornis on a Georgia cow on 13 Oct 2021, post # 117:





__





						Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine linked to rare blood disease - Israeli study
					

Scrolling down to (18) on Hooper’s page, will retrieve the excerpt.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Haemaphysalis juxtakochi, a neotropical tick, showed up on an Ohio deer:








						Haemaphysalis juxtakochi Cooley (Acari: ixodidae), a neotropical tick species, found in Ohio - PubMed
					

Haemaphysalis juxtakochi Cooley, 1946, an ectoparasite of deer and other large mammals from Mexico southward through Central and South America, was recovered from the ear of a white-tailed deer, Odocoileus virginanus Zimmermann, in Ohio. This represents the first record of H. juxtakochi from the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




And in H. Longicornis in eastern U.S.:

2017-2018








						A pictorial key to differentiate the recently detected exotic Haemaphysalislongicornis Neumann, 1901 (Acari, Ixodidae) from native congeners in North America - PubMed
					

Until recently, only two haemaphysaline species, <i>Haemaphysalischordeilis</i> (Packard, 1869) and <i>Haemaphysalisleporispalustris</i> (Packard, 1869), were known to occur in the United States, and neither was considered to be of significant medical or veterinary importance. In 2017-2018...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....were detected in the eastern U.S. for the first time.'

H. Longicornis can harbor viruses that produce thrombocytopenia, though these viruses have not as yet been detected in Asian Longhorned ticks in the U.S. Fatal Heartland virus infections were recorded in Missouri and Tennessee:

Tick-Borne Viruses








						Tick-Borne Viruses - PubMed
					

Ticks are important vectors for the transmission of pathogens including viruses. The viruses carried by ticks also known as tick-borne viruses (TBVs), contain a large group of viruses with diverse genetic properties and are concluded in two orders, nine families, and at least 12 genera. Some...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....SFTS/Heartland Group:  Heartland virus, Amblyomma americanum (Lone Star tick) USA; Severe Fever with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome virus, Haemaphysalis longicornis, Asia;....Bhanja Group: Lone Star Virus, Kentucky, Am. Americanum; Khasan virus, Russia, H. longicornis; Silverwater virus, Wisconsin, H. longicornis.'

SFTS will link to the Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC)-E.C. Holmes(Australia) collaboration.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2022)

The Truth About Japan and Ivermectin

Both hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin pharmacology against SARS-CoV-2 should be reviewed in light of the failure of mainstream media to scientifically represent them. This report has ivermectin charts and the COVID politics are immediately evident:

23 Dec 2021 Japan and Ivermectin








						The truth about Japan and Ivermectin
					

As Japan’s COVID rates surged in the Summer of 2021, Dr. Haruo Ozaki of the Toyko MMA recommended to the public that they begin to use Ivermectin to stop the Pandemic. This announcement came …




					cannabiscancersite.wordpress.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Satoshi Omura's first ivermectin experiment involved a nematode from mice. Here is linked an onchcercid nematode to South Africa on the Omicron trajectory, first showing that the target nematode genus occurs both in South Africa and China:

Culicoides as Vector of Acanthocheilonema in South Africa / Bluetongue Virus








						Culicoides spp. (Diptera: Ceratopogonidae) as vectors of bluetongue virus in South Africa - a review - PubMed
					

The aim of this paper is to consolidate vector competence studies on Culicoides midges (Diptera: Ceratopogonidae) as vectors of bluetongue virus (BTV) done over a period 25 years at the ARC‑Onderstepoort Veterinary Institute in South Africa. In 1944, it was demonstrated for the first time in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ivermectin used for river blindness (onchocercosis) links to West Africa and ebola country:

1951: Acanthocheilonma (Onchocercidae) / Niger Delta








						Studies on the epidemiology of filariasis in West Africa, with special reference to the British Cameroons and the Niger Delta. II. The influence of town and village evolution and development on the incidence of infections with Loa loa and Acanthochei
					

Studies on the epidemiology of filariasis in West Africa, with special reference to the British Cameroons and the Niger Delta. II. The influence of town and village evolution and development on the incidence of infections with Loa loa and Acanthocheilonema perstans




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Intermediate host of Acanthocheilonema in India and China is Hippobosca:

Jul 2011: India-China / Hippobosca /  Feral Dogs / Acanthocheilonema








						Hippobosca longipennis--a potential intermediate host of a species of Acanthocheilonema in dogs in northern India - PubMed
					

This study provides evidence for a potential intermediate host-parasite relationship between H. longipennis and the canine Acanthocheilonema sp.? nov. in northern India.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Next will be shown that a protease inhibitor from Acanthocheilonema is anti-asthmatic.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 9, 2022)

The football player may or may not have had asthma during childhood or as an adult. Before linking the cystatin from the nematode to coronaviruses, it is shown that it is anti-asthmatic:

Acanthocheilonema Cystatin / Asthma








						A helminth immunomodulator reduces allergic and inflammatory responses by induction of IL-10-producing macrophages - PubMed
					

The coincidence between infections with parasitic worms and the reduced prevalence of allergic disease in humans and in animal models has prompted the search for helminth molecules with antiallergic and antiinflammatory potential. We report herein that filarial cystatin, a secreted protease...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Filarial cystatin, a secreted protease inhibitor, suppresses TH-2-related inflammation and ensuing asthmatic disease in a murine model of OVA-induced allergic airway responsiveness.'

Cystatin Superfamily / AHSG








						Friends and relations of the cystatin superfamily--new members and their evolution - PubMed
					

The cystatin "superfamily" encompasses proteins that contain multiple cystatin-like sequences. Some of the members are active cysteine protease inhibitors, while others have lost or perhaps never acquired this inhibitory activity. In recent years, several new members of the superfamily have...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aug 2011: SARS-CoV Susceptibility / AHSG








						Genetic variation of the human α-2-Heremans-Schmid glycoprotein (AHSG) gene associated with the risk of SARS-CoV infection - PubMed
					

Genetic background may play an important role in the process of SARS-CoV infection and SARS development. We found several proteins that could interact with the nucleocapsid protein of the SARS coronavirus (SARS-CoV). α-2-Heremans-Schmid Glycoprotein (AHSG), which is required for macrophage...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Pfizer's mRNA vaccine failure in saliva compare with the evolution of lipocalins and serpins in tick saliva. The serpins will link the biological politics of SARS-CoV-2 in the deer-tick-mouse cycle of diseases such as Lyme. Interesting facts come from the soft tick, Ornithdoros moubata (African Sand Tampon), that inhabits human rest stations in Africa, and can go for five years without a blood-meal.

On 23 Jun 2021, post #520 of this thread mentioned vulpeculin, a lipocalin of the Australian brush-tail opposum, Trichosurus vulpecula, while post #516 linked Wobbly Possum Disease Nidovirus (contains Coronaviridae) in the same animal and a Type D retroviral element, which is an HIV-AIDS link by which to compare any Omicron resonance that may arise in the investigation of South African mice and humans:

23 Jul 2021 Posts #516 & 520





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The mite, Notoedres cati, also occurs on another natural reservoir of SARS-CoV:  Racoon Dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus) / Notoedres cati https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25397999 ’....The cat mite (Notoedres cati) was the cause in one raccoon dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus)...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				












						Immunomodulatory Proteins in Tick Saliva From a Structural Perspective - PubMed
					

To feed successfully, ticks must bypass or suppress the host's defense mechanisms, particularly the immune system. To accomplish this, ticks secrete specialized immunomodulatory proteins into their saliva, just like many other blood-sucking parasites. However, the strategy of ticks is rather...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In 2020, a monument to ticks was erected in the Russian city of Ufa. The tick, casted in silver, sits upon a half-metre-high stone from the Ural Mountains with the inscription, "Same as you, I want to live," which according to the artists should underline that ticks are a part of nature despite negative connotations.
....
Lipocalins
OMCI stands for Ornithodoros moubata Complement Inhibitory Protein, a 17 kDa lipocalin. Being a C5 inhibitor, OMCIU has drawn attention as a possible alternative to the already marketed C5 inhibitor, eculizumab, which is considered the most expensive drug in the world with an annual treatment price reaching $500K per patient.
In two case studies, recombinant OMCI (also known as coversin or rEV576, Akari Therapeutics) has been used successfully to treat thrombotic microangiopathy (TMA) associated with hematopoietic stem cell transplantation and paroxysmal nocturnal haemoglobinuria (PNH).
....
Conjugation of coversin to a long Pro-Ala-Ser polypeptide (PASylation) dramatically increases circulation time without interfering with anti-complement activity.

Serpins
Being recognized as a protein family in 1980, over 1500 members are known to date....Despite low sequence homology, all serpins adopt a similar three-dimensional fold embodying the N-terminal helical and C-terminal beta-barrel domains. The latter consists of three beta-sheets A-C and the long, flexible reactive center loop (RCL) containing the scissile bond between residues P1 and P1'.

 Upon cleavage of this bond, the RCL undergoes a conformational change and incorporates itself into beta-sheet A, forming a hyperstable relaxed conformation. As a result, a serine protease, remaining covalently attached to a P1 residue in the form of an acyl-enzyme complex, is moved away from the top of a serpin. That causes distortion of a protease's catalytic triad and its inability to hydrolyze an ester bond between serine and P1 residues, making binding irreversible (suicidal). 

Serpins whose RCL cannot form a hyperstable insert to the beta-sheet lack classical inhibitory activity, but can act as transporters and regulators of blood pressure and vasomotor activity. Due to the suicidal nature of serpin binding, serpins play a crucial role in enzymatic cascades where tight regulation is necessary, such as in blood coagulation and activation of the complement system. 

Blood-sucking arthropods, including ticks, acquired diverse serpins in their saliva to counteract the host hemostasis and immune responses, with most of the tick serpins described as having anti-hemostatic functions.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 12, 2022)

COVID-19's Biological Politics, continued

The following report is a stunning and scientifically strong document for the unnatural origins for the SARS-CoV-2 virus, and elegantly monkey-wrenches attempts to stigmatize the argument as conspiracy theory:



			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf
		

'....Since, regrettably, international access has not been allowed to the relevant laboratories or materials, since Chinese scientists who wished to share their knowledge have not been able to do so and indeed since it appears that preserved virus material and related information have been destroyed, we are compelled to apply deduction to the published scientific literature, informed by our own biochemical analyses. 

We refute pre-emptively objection that this methodology does not result in absolute proof by observing that to make such a statement is to misunderstand scientific logic. The longer the chain of causation of individual findings that is shown, especially converging from different disciplines, the greater the confidence in the whole. We posit that the evidence below attains a high level of confidence.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 12, 2022)

The politics and propaganda happened swiftly in the media, with Andersen et al's paper being a prominent addition to daily news. Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud (above) continue:
'Wan et al are cited by Andersen et al but offer them no support. Wan et al say, correctly in our opinion, that computational structural modeling of complex Virus-receptor interactions can be used for structural predictions and that such models can be potentially used for Gain-of-Function modelling.

It is well known that models have been developed from data generated in animal model systems such as palm civet. Wan et al sat that the SARS-CoV-2 binding to the ACE2 receptor confirms the accuracy of the structural predictions. Therefore the data and conclusion in Wan et al contradicts Andersen et al's opinion that it is improbable that the virus could have emerged through laboratory manipulations.

There is a similar problem in (Sheahan et al, 2008). This deals with research on a civet strain SZ16 and the infective strain of SARS-CoV, Urbani. These strains were used to create a chimeric virus IcAZ16-S. Sheahan et al. Go on to explain that by in vitro evolution of the chimeric virus icSZ16-S on human airway epithelial (HAE) cells in the lab, they have been able to produce two new viruses binding to HAE cells. Therefore, this reference supports the very opposite of Andersen et al's hypothesis. We are immediately wary of any paper containing such egregious errors.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 12, 2022)

In their report, Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud expound on the porcine coronavirus, SADS-CoV of 2017. Reviewing the spike with that of Omicron mutations yield three sites of interest:

Omicron  T95I / SADS-CoV  I95
Omicron  G142D / SADS-CoV  D142
Omicron  S375F / SADS-CoV  S375


----------



## badger2 (Jan 13, 2022)

Parts of monkeys, non-human primates, dried bushmeat. These stupid Africans should be put on a leash:

13 Jan 2021  St. Paul International Airport Intercepts Deadly Bushmeat





						Minnesota CBP Stops the Deadly Introduction of Bushmeat in the U.S.
					

Securing America's Borders



					www.cbp.gov
				



'....Liberia....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 16, 2022)

Chinese are calling it "coronary pneumonia" on the threshold of the Olympic Games, so we'll be tracking coronary symptoms and evidence back to bloodsuckers of the masked palm civet, Paguma larvata, and raccoon dog, Nyctereutes, reservoirs of SARS-CoV-1:









						受疫情的影响 大众和丰田在津部分工厂暂时关闭
					

受疫情的影响 大众和丰田在津部分工厂暂时关闭,丰田,大众汽车集团,一汽-大众,大众汽车,一汽丰田,工厂




					auto.163.com
				



'....Affected by the epidemic in Tianjin, some factories of Volkswagen and Toyota are temporarily closed "affected by the current round of coronary pneumonia in Tianjin." '


----------



## badger2 (Jan 17, 2022)

Surfaces in the news

We have already posted on the porcine coronavirus TGEV that can subsist on inanimate surfaces such as steel for up to 28 days, and as far as is known, similar information is lacking for Delta or Omicron on surfaces.

Arrive in Mail from Canada?








						Canadian letter claimed to be potential source of Beijing Omicron infection
					

City’s first case of the Covid-19 variant received a letter from Toronto which had traces of the virus, health authorities say.




					www.scmp.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 17, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Surfaces in the news
> 
> We have already posted on the porcine coronavirus TGEV that can subsist on inanimate surfaces such as steel for up to 28 days, and as far as is known, similar information is lacking for Delta or Omicron on surfaces.
> 
> ...


'....Pang Xonghuo, deputy director of Beijing CDC said the city's first COVID-19 patient to be diagnosed with Omicron variant had received a letter mailed from Canada on 7 Jan. "We don't rule out the possibility that the person was infected through contacting an object from overseas," she said. Chinese authorities have repeatedly said they are finding the coronavirus on contaminated imports usually frozen goods.

Some researchers and health authorities overseas have raised doubts about this method of transmission, arguing' the virus does not survive long enough on surfaces.'

A porcine And a murine coronavirus can subsist for up to 28 days:

Post #391 Germany, 6 Feb 2020




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We have sent a communication to Italy in regard to the subspecies and type locality of Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi. It may not have been investigated.  11 Feb 2020  Coronavirus Likely Jumped from Bats to an 'Intermediate Host' Before Infecting Humans, WHO Says Coronavirus likely jumped...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 17, 2022)

Gamaleya's Sputnik V has been accepted for international travel, and Israelis who were previously prevented from traveling to
"red zones" to everyone's surprise were now open borders:

17 Jan 2021 Sputnik V Accepted for International Travel to Australia








						Russia's covid vaccine Sputnik V accepted for international travel to Australia
					

The regulator explained that additional data on the Russian vaccine's effectiveness showed that two doses of Sputnik V demonstrated an average efficacy against symptomatic COVID-19 infection of 89 per cent and against hospitalization or death of 98-100 per cent




					www.livemint.com
				



'....Gamaleya Institute....'

15 Jan 2022 Novaya Gazeta
 Vycherkuli iz "krasnoi zony"
Removed from the "Red Zone"
'....Kotia rossiiskaya pokane vkhodit v chislo priznannykh VOZ problemu udalos' reshit na politicheskom urovne.
....Although the Russian vaccine is not yet among those recognized by the WHO, the problem has been resolved at the political level.

Priletaiushchie rossii turisty, pomimo obiazatel'nogo dlia vsekh pribyvshikh PtsR-tests sdaiut eshche i serologicheski i testa na antitela.
Tourists arriving from Russia, in addition to the mandatory PCR test for all arrivals, also pass a serological test for antibodies.

 Tol'ko posle polucheniia poluzhitel'nogo rezultata na serologiiu (kak pravilo, v techenie sutok-dvukh) oni imeiut pravo prervat karantin.
Only after receiving a positive result for serology (usually within a day or two), they have the right to interrupt quarantine.

V izrail'skom pravitel'stve opasaiutsia naplyva rossiiskikh turistov, potomu chto neiasno, naskol'ko effektiven "Sputnik V" protiv "Omicrona".
The Israeli government fears an influx of Russian tourists because it is not clear how effective Sputnik V is against Omicron.

Poetomu tot fakt, chto Izrail' otkryt, ne afishiruetsia.
Therefore, the fact that Israel is open is not advertised.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 18, 2022)

The French are trying to differentiate between Delta and Omicron by looking for the L452R mutation. As far as is known, Homo spaiens has yet to bring up the significance of the vaccine-linked N969K Omicron mutation in the media:

Post #22 Flutrackers: France





						France - Media: MoH reports 8 possible COVID-19 Omicron variant cases - November 28, 2021, 1 confirmed case in Reunion -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

France - Media: MoH reports 8 possible COVID-19 Omicron variant cases - November 28, 2021, 1 confirmed case in Reunion



					flutrackers.com
				



'....In order to try to identify more effectively the propagation of Omicron variant in France, these specialists are based in particular on the proportion of tests exhibiting the "L452R" mutation, present in the Delta variant, but absent in Omicron.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

More evidence apart from Kennedy's book surfaces, suggesting that Eco Health Alliance is a CIA front organization, and mentions Baric's chimeravirus:

18 Jan 2022 Was Peter Daszak Working for the Central Intelligence Agency?








						Was Peter Daszak Working For The Central Intelligence Agency?
					

An EcoHealth Alliance whistleblower steps forward.




					kanekoa.substack.com
				



'....There was no way that the data collected or the models being developed, could predict transmission or pandemics....partnered with Dr. Ralph Baric of the University of North Carolina and Dr. Shi Zhengli of Wuhan Institute of Virology....Baric successfully created a "chimeric" coronavirus in 2015....what went on to be a potential precursor of SARS-CoV-2.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

But Daszak co-authored the discovery paper on this virus, RsSHC014, that went on to be SHC014-MA (mouse-adapted) originally collected on 18 Ap 2011 at Kunming, Yunnan, China.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Kunming is also the link to Bejing CDC's Yong-zhen Zhang, who, co-authoring with Australia's E.C. Holmes, described fatal tick-borne viruses, vectored in China by the same Asian Longhorned Tick in Missouri and Tennessee for the fatal Heartland tick-borne virus. Y-Z Zhang attended the Kunming Institute of Zoology, which is the E.C. Holmes link.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Kennedy posits the CIA passages toward the end of the book, aptly quoting Sharav:

'....and one of the lockdown's most influential propagandists, Anderson Cooper, who has acknowledged that he responded to a CIA recruitment poster while attending Yale and worked an indeterminate number of summers thereafter at Langley.
....
"This should be a medical and not be a military operation," Holocaust survivor and medical ethics advocate Vera Shirav told me. "It's a public health problem. Why are the military and the CIA so heavily involved? Why is everything secret? Why can't we know the ingredients of these products, which the taxpayers financed?

Why are all their emails redacted? Why can't we see the contracts with vaccine manufacturers? Why are we mandating a treatment with an experimental technology with minimal testing? Since COVID-19 harms fewer than 1 percent, what is the justification for putting 100 percent of the population at risk? We need to recognize that this is a vast human experiment of all mankind, with an unproven technology, conducted by spies and generals primarily trained to kill and not to save lives." What could possibly go wrong?'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, pp. 432 & 435)


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

A report from France-Belgium shows long COVID shortness of breath a year after infection: 

France-Belgium Long COVID Dyspnea / Myocardial Dysfunction








						Subclinical Myocardial Dysfunction in Patients with Persistent Dyspnea One Year after COVID-19
					

Long coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) was described in patients recovering from COVID-19, with dyspnea being a frequent symptom. Data regarding the potential mechanisms of long COVID remain scarce. We investigated the presence of subclinical cardiac dysfunction, assessed by transthoracic...




					www.mdpi.com
				



'....one year after COVID-19 in more than a third of recovered patients....decrease in myocardial performance subclinical cardiac dysfunction.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

It is known that a grooming civet, Paguma larvata, reservoir of SARS-CoV, can swallow its ticks, thereby eating its own blood and ingesting SARS-CoV, now directed to its gastrointestinal tract. One link to Fau Chi's dog experiments is Lyme disease in canines vectored by the black-legged tick, Ixodes scapularis, even though this tick does not attack Asian civets, as far as is known. This report is from Athens, Georgia:

(2016) Canine Lyme Synovial Lesions








						Demonstration of the ability of a canine Lyme vaccine to reduce the incidence of histological synovial lesions following experimentally-induced canine Lyme borreliosis - PubMed
					

Lyme disease in dogs can be effectively prevented by vaccination against antigens expressed by the spirochete Borrelia burgdorferi during transmission by the tick vector Ixodes sp. Lyme vaccine efficacy has traditionally been based on indicators of infection following wild-caught tick challenge...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Note that the dogs used in the post #958 study were beagles.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Fau Chi's beagle experiments will link to Lyme disease vaccine. It was posted this morning in the Flutrackers Science Library forum @ 5:49 AM, the very minute badger looked at the clock upon awakening:

Dec 2021 Athens, Greece: De Novo Minimal Change Disease Following Vaccination with Pfizer BioNTech SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine in a Living Kidney Donor 








						De Novo Minimal Change Disease following Vaccination with the Pfizer/BioNTech SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine in a Living Kidney Donor - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 has developed as a pandemic. Immunization with the introduction of vaccines against COVID-19 seems be the only way to end this pandemic. We report on a case of a kidney donor, who developed minimal change disease (MCD) within 4 days post-vaccination with the SARS-CoV-2...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Two days later, she presented with a relapse of full-blown nephrotic syndrome with preserved renal function.'

Dropping back in time to link other studies:

Sept 2021 Komaba H, et al








						Relapse of Minimal Change Disease Following the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine - PubMed
					

Relapse of Minimal Change Disease Following the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aug 2021 Mancianti N, et al








						Minimal change disease following vaccination for SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

Minimal change disease following vaccination for SARS-CoV-2




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aug 2021 Switzerland








						Letter regarding "Minimal change disease relapse following SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccine" - PubMed
					

Letter regarding "Minimal change disease relapse following SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccine"




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Vaccination (notably hepatitis B, influenza, measles and rubella) is a recognized trigger for the relapse of idiopathic nephrotic syndrome, and SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccine is probably to be added to the list of at-risk vaccines.'

We kept following the trajectory at Pubmed, noticing an HIV link:

Nov 2018 HIV / Minimal Change Disease








						Minimal change nephrotic syndrome in patients infected with human immunodeficiency virus: a retrospective study of 8 cases - PubMed
					

In patients with MCNS occurring in a context of HIV infection, podocyte injury seems to be associated with CMIP induction rather than renal HIV infection but further studies are needed to determine the molecular link between these two conditions.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Recalling that retroviral elements can integrate into the coronavirus genome, and that we had already made the tick connection to SARS-CoV-1, we added Borrelia to the minimal change search, finding one entry:

Feb 2012 Poland: Minimal Change Disease Secondary to Borrelia burgdorferi Infection








						Minimal-Change Disease Secondary to Borrelia burgdorferi Infection - PubMed
					

Lyme borreliosis is a chronic illness caused by tick-transmitted spirochete Borrelia burgdorferi. Borreliosis can be extremely threatening if it is not diagnosed and treated in early stages. Kidneys are not typically involved in the disease. However, in infected dogs, Lyme nephritis is present...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




While on that webpage, noticed was this report in the sidebar column:

2016 Athens, Georgia: University of Georgia and Merial, Inc. /  Canine Lyme Synovial Lesions / Beagles








						Demonstration of the ability of a canine Lyme vaccine to reduce the incidence of histological synovial lesions following experimentally-induced canine Lyme borreliosis - PubMed
					

Lyme disease in dogs can be effectively prevented by vaccination against antigens expressed by the spirochete Borrelia burgdorferi during transmission by the tick vector Ixodes sp. Lyme vaccine efficacy has traditionally been based on indicators of infection following wild-caught tick challenge...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The same University of Georgia author, above, links again to France:

Bristol Veterinary School, University of Bristol, UK; Boehringer-Ingelheim, Athens, Georgia; Boehringer-Ingelheim, Lyon, France / Characterization of Recombinant OspA in Two Different Borrelia Vaccines with Respect to Immunological Response and Its Relationship to Functional Parameters








						Characterization of recombinant OspA in two different Borrelia vaccines with respect to immunological response and its relationship to functional parameters - PubMed
					

We hypothesize that these structural differences may account for the superior immunogenicity of the nonadjuvanted monovalent recombinant OspA vaccine in dogs over the adjuvanted OspA fraction of the OspA/OspC vaccine.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This trajectory for example, will prompt further scrutiny of relapsing fever ticks, their spirochetes, viruses and rickettsial endosymbionts.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

Flutrackers @ 6:13 AM today posted this for the virus crossing the bbb (blood brain barrier), which we link to Borrelia in the proven reservoir of SARS-CoV-1, raccoon dog, Nyctereutes:

Flutrackers: SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein Crosses the Blood-Brain Barrier








						Penetration of the SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein across the Blood-Brain Barrier, as Revealed by a Combination of a Human Cell Culture Model System and Optical Biosensing - PubMed
					

Since the outbreak of the global pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), several clinical aspects of the disease have come into attention. Besides its primary route of infection through the respiratory system, SARS-CoV-2 is known to have neuroinvasive capacity...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Additionally, spike protein passage was found in a lower amount for the intestinal barrier cell layer.'

The gastrointestinal phenomenon is likely due to the virus being swallowed by the civet or raccoon dog after the blood-sucker is removed during self-grooming.

Neuroborreliosis is well known.

Borrelia / BBB








						Identification of the proteins of Borrelia garinii interacting with human brain microvascular endothelial cells - PubMed
					

Lyme borreliosis is one of the major tick-borne diseases in Europe. Events of the translocation of Borrelia across the blood-brain barrier (BBB) involve multiple interactions between borrelial surface proteins and receptors on the brain microvascular endothelial cells (hBMECs). In this study, we...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....a neuroinvasive strain of B. garinii.'

(2016) Western Poland: B. garinii / Raccoon Dogs / European Badgers








						Differential associations of Borrelia species with European badgers (Meles meles) and raccoon dogs (Nyctereutes procyonoides) in western Poland - PubMed
					

European badgers and raccoon dogs and their associated ticks and lice were assayed for the presence of Lyme borreliosis and relapsing fever-group spirochete DNA in western Poland. Analyses of blood, ear-biopsy and liver samples revealed that 25% of 28 raccoon dogs and 12% of 34 badgers were PCR...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....B. garinii was the dominant species in raccoon dogs.'

(1991) France: Borrelia in Raccoon Dogs








						[Tick spirochetosis by Borrelia burgdorferi in wild carnivores in France. Results of serologic tests in 372 foxes] - PubMed
					

The authors made serological examination, by passive hemagglutination, of 378 wild carnivores killed in 17 departments of western, central and eastern parts of France: 372 of foxes, of which more than 90 per cent less than one year aged, 4 raccoon dogs and 2 lynx. In foxes, they found...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....highest in the Department of Ain in Jura.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

We next show that raccoon dogs in Denmark are infected with Borrelia spirochetes:

Sep 2021 Copenhagen and Lyngby, Denmark: 292 Raccoon Dogs / Borrelia


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/334660192'
		

'....292 raccoon dogs, Borrelia miyamotoi (6.7%), Rickettsia helvetica (60%).'

Rickettsia raoulti is named for Marseille rickettsiologist, Didier Raoult, who was one of the pioneers of SARS-CoV-2 treatment along with Zelenko. When last speaking to Dr. Burgdorfer in 2006, he suggested the investigations of Aeschlimann, after which another rickettsia is named, R. aeschlimannii. Forthcoming, we'll link a Russian female rickettsiologist, who was the oldest living rickettsiologist in the world, who also visited Dr. Burgdorfer in Montana. Raoult links to this Russian scientist.

We mentioned Beijing CDC's Yong-zhen Zhang and the Asian Longhorned tick, Haemaphysalis longicornis, in post #955.

Korea: 193 Raccoon Dogs / Borrelia theileri / Haemaphysalis longicornis








						Molecular Detection of Anaplasma, Bartonella, and Borrelia theileri in Raccoon Dogs ( Nyctereutes procyonoides) in Korea - PubMed
					

Anaplasmosis, cat-scratch disease, and Lyme disease are emerging vector-borne infectious diseases in Korea. Although the prevalence of vector-borne pathogens (VBPs) in domestic animals and vector arthropods has been documented, there is limited information on the presence of VBPs in wild...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....two for Borrelia theileri, and two for Bartonella henselae.'

Bartonella henselae is the causal agent of cat-scratch fever.

Here we see that the Ft. Collins, Colorado CDC as well as the Atlanta CDC was interested in whether H. longicornis could vector Lyme disease. And rightly so. H. longicornis, as Yong-zhen Zhang well knows, vectors fatal tick-borne viruses:

Jan 2020 CDC Ft. Collins-Atlanta / Haemaphysalis longicornis / Lyme Disease








						Failure of the Asian longhorned tick, Haemaphysalis longicornis, to serve as an experimental vector of the Lyme disease spirochete, Borrelia burgdorferi sensu stricto - PubMed
					

The invasive, human-biting Asian longhorned tick, Haemaphysalis longicornis, was detected in New Jersey in the eastern United States in August of 2017 and by November of 2018 this tick had been recorded from 45 counties across 9 states, primarily along the Eastern Seaboard. The establishment of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....New York....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

There have been leprosy experiments on the tick vector of Lyme disease.

2018 Mycobcterium leprae / Ixodes scapularis








						Ticks as potential vectors of Mycobacterium leprae: Use of tick cell lines to culture the bacilli and generate transgenic strains - PubMed
					

Leprosy is an infectious disease caused by Mycobacterium leprae and frequently resulting in irreversible deformities and disabilities. Ticks play an important role in infectious disease transmission due to their low host specificity, worldwide distribution, and the biological ability to support...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Rickettsia aeschlimannii is also found in the ticks of camels, linking MERS-CoV:

R. aeschlimannii / Camels








						The first molecular detection of Rickettsia aeschlimannii in the ticks of camels from southern Algeria - PubMed
					

We collected ticks from camels in 4 regions of southern Algeria (El Oued, Bechar, Ghardia, and Adrar) from February to October in 2008 and in April of 2011. A total of 307 ticks representing multiple species (including Hyalomma dromedarii, H. marginatum rufipes, H. impeltatum, and H. impressum)...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The Spotted Fever Group Rickettsiae also occur in Yunnan, making the China-Montana connection once again linking the Asian Longhorned tick, H. longicornis, to both U.S. and Chinese CDCs:








						Detection of Novel Spotted Fever Group Rickettsiae (Rickettsiales: Rickettsiaceae) in Ticks (Acari: Ixodidae) in Southwestern China - PubMed
					

Spotted fever group rickettsiae, mainly maintained and transmitted by ticks, are important etiological agents of (re)emerging zoonotic diseases worldwide. It is of great significance to investigate spotted fever group rickettsiae in ticks in different areas for the prevention and control of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Haemaphysalis longicornis....first report of Rickettsia in Amblyomma geoemydae....analyses indicated that this potential novel species was closely related to R. aeschlimannii, and grouped in a cluster composed of R. montanensis, R. raoulti, R. aeschlimannii, R. massiliae and R. rhipicephali.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

This Asian Longhorned tick also threatens the U.S. cattle industry. There was a fatal human case of Heartland virus in Tennessee and one in Missouri.

Nov 2021 Tennessee: H. longicornis / U.S. Cattle Industry








						Spray and Pour-On Acaricides Killed Tennessee (United States) Field-Collected Haemaphysalis longicornis Nymphs (Acari: Ixodidae) in Laboratory Bioassays - PubMed
					

Haemaphysalis longicornis Neumann (Asian longhorned tick) is an exotic and invasive tick species presenting a health and economic threat to the United States (U.S.) cattle industry due to its ability to transmit pathogens and infest hosts in large numbers. The objective of this study was to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Nov 2021 Wuhan University: H. longicornis








						Tick virome diversity in Hubei Province, China, and the influence of host ecology - PubMed
					

Ticks are important vector hosts of pathogens which cause human and animal diseases worldwide. Diverse viruses have been discovered in ticks; however, little is known about the ecological factors that affect the tick virome composition and evolution. Herein, we employed RNA sequencing to study...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

In post #964, Wuhan University's report does not mention a single coronavirus from ticks. We mentioned them in Ixodes ticks on 14 Jan 2022, post #83:




__





						Explosion In New Heart Conditions Dismissed As "Post Pandemic Stress Disorder"
					

Black-legged tick, Ixodes scapularis, is a vector of Lyme disease spirochetes, Borrelia sp.. Ixodes ovatus is a tick that attacks Masked Palm Civet, Paguma larvata, so no doubt I. ovatus is a tick that has ingested SARS-CoV virus. In a Korean mouse model, we see that there is a difference...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

And this report mentions the Ixodes seabird tick, as well as a cat flea:

Aug 2020 Coronavirus in a Cat Flea








						Coronavirus in cat flea: findings and questions regarding COVID-19 - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 19 (COVID-19) pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has affected millions of people worldwide. Recent evidence raised the question about the possibility that cats may be a domestic host for SARS-CoV-2 with unknown implications in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

We'll be looking closer at allicin activity in Calu-3 cells, which is a cell line from human lung adenocarcinoma. Sorensen, et al have already mentioned Calu-3 cells in their origins report for SARS-CoV-2, excerpted here:

Post #310





						NIH Admits To Funding Gain-Of-Function Research In Wuhan Lab
					

https://thenationalpulse.com/news/cdc-nih-officials-listed-as-ecohealth-partners/  In addition to receiving sizable grants from Fauci’s National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) and hosting Fauci repeatedly as a speaker at its events, EcoHealth Alliance also appears to retain...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....2B4 Calu-3....'

In one report, allicin's dynamic are compared to binding of both natural SARS-CoV-2 spike protein and the mutated spike protein form:








						In silico study of some selective phytochemicals against a hypothetical SARS-CoV-2 spike RBD using molecular docking tools - PubMed
					

This result provides a significant insight about the phytochemicals' role, namely curcumin and piperine, as the potential therapeutic entities against mutated spike protein of SARS-CoV-2.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2022)

We'll follow the notion of Sorensen et al that SARS-CoV-2 is not a naturally evolved virus.  Because Calu-3 cells were used to culture the chimeric bat virus, organosulphur compounds such as allicin in Calu-3 cells fit the scenario of increased electrical charge on the SARS-CoV-2 spike.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Allicin's organosulfur is being compared with electrical charges in lung cancer cells (Calu-3) that link to CFTR in cystic fibrosis. One compound of interest is 8-(4-chlorophenylthio) adenosine 3', 5'-cyclic monophosphate.

A German report links three parameters, allicin, Calu-3 cells, and SARS-CoV-2:








						The Effect of Allicin on the Proteome of SARS-CoV-2 Infected Calu-3 Cells - PubMed
					

Allicin (diallyl thiosulfinate) is the major thiol-reactive organosulfur compound produced by garlic plants (<i>Allium sativum</i>) upon tissue damage. Allicin exerts its strong antimicrobial activity against bacteria and fungi via <i>S</i>-thioallylation of protein thiols and low molecular...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Another report includes allicin and COVID-19:
Nov 2020








						Garlic (Allium sativum L.): a potential unique therapeutic food rich in organosulfur and flavonoid compounds to fight with COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is the current major health crisis in the world. A successful strategy to combat the COVID-19 pandemic is the improvement of nutritional pattern. Garlic is one of the most efficient natural antibiotics against the wide spectrum of viruses and bacteria...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 24, 2022)

Here we go









						CDC: Three monkeys caught and euthanized after crash near Danville
					

A public health risk assessment was conducted by several organizations including the CDC; confirming the escaped monkeys were humanely euthanized.




					www.wnep.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to determine what type of monkeys. Macaques were first to be experimentally infected with SARS-CoV.
Macaque








						Macaque - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....Mauritius....'


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 24, 2022)

badger2 said:


> It would be interesting to determine what type of monkeys. Macaques were first to be experimentally infected with SARS-CoV.
> Macaque
> 
> 
> ...



Crab-eating macaque.  Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

They were giving macaques ivermectin in 1986.

21 Oct 2021 Post #41





						Ivermectin Wins in Court Again: For Human Rights
					

There is one report that links the crab-eating macaque with ivermectin, noting that the nematode’s damage to pericardium links vaccine reactions:  1986 Macaca fascicularis / Ivermectin https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3754294



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 24, 2022)

I did catch a few  posts that CDC is monitoring local health reporting and in contact with officials in case locals develop cold-like symptoms. Hmmm . . .


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

There is a cystic fibrosis report of interest linking Chinese bat viruses in the Chapel HIll lab:

Dec 2021 UNC / U. Of Lisboa, Portugal / Cystic Fibrosis








						Revisiting CFTR Interactions: Old Partners and New Players - PubMed
					

Remarkable progress in CFTR research has led to the therapeutic development of modulators that rescue the basic defect in cystic fibrosis. There is continuous interest in studying CFTR molecular disease mechanisms as not all cystic fibrosis patients have a therapeutic option available...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....G551D....N1303K....'

These mutations in CFTR will compare with SARS-CoV-2 mutations D614G and Omicron N969K, the latter being a vacccine-linked mutation via the heptad repeat 1 region. In particular, the lysines (K) will be featured in our comparison, because they link to immune escape in other viruses such as HIV-1, influenza and Kaposi's sarcoma herpesvirus. 

Lysines are also implicated in the increased electrical charge on the SARS-CoV-2 spike, as already mentioned here:


			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 25, 2022)

"A woman who stopped to help after a truck carrying 100 lab monkeys crashed in Pennsylvania fears she's caught an illness after one of the macaques hissed in her face."











						Truck crash involving a hundred monkeys sparks  fears of infection
					

Michelle Fallon, from Danville near Scranton, was driving directly behind the vehicle when it crashed, throwing animal crates all over the highway and smashing some to pieces.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> "A woman who stopped to help after a truck carrying 100 lab monkeys crashed in Pennsylvania fears she's caught an illness after one of the macaques hissed in her face."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how badger once got cat-scratch fever. Helping a cat in a culvert. You end up staring at the ceiling for two weeks.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 25, 2022)

badger2 said:


> That's how badger once got cat-scratch fever. Helping a cat in a culvert. You end up staring at the ceiling for two weeks.



My FIL had it.  Hand swelled up to double its size for over a month.  Thats some nasty stuff.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> My FIL had it.  Hand swelled up to double its size for over a month.  Thats some nasty stuff.


Yup. And it occurs in the ticks that may bite proven SARS-CoV reservoirs. The danger with these monkeys is macacine alphaherpesvirus 1, aka Cercopithecine herpes 1, which when infecting humans carries a 70% fatality rate. HIV drugs such as cidofovir and ganciclovir are very effective against it, but like Trump's hydroxychloroquine, it should already be in place before the virus arrives. 

There's a good chance these highway monkeys carried monkey B virus, this herpesvirus. Treatment with cidofovir needs to occur within one day of infection.








						Monkey B virus (Cercopithecine herpesvirus 1) - PubMed
					

Macaques are a particularly valuable nonhuman primate model for a wide variety of biomedical research endeavors. B virus (Cercopithecine herpesvirus 1; BV) is an alpha-herpesvirus that naturally infects conventional populations of macaques. Serious disease due to BV is rare in macaques, but when...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....human fatality rate is 70%....development and maintenance of true BV specific pathogen-free macaque colonies has proven difficult.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2022)

In post #975, the lysines of interest Sorensen et al show on the SARS-CoV-2 spike can be compared with other nidovirus spikes:

K147
K150
K356
K528
K529
K535
KK537
K557
K558


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2022)

Electrical charges on the SARS-CoV-2 spike as per Sorensen et al (post #975), compare also with the spike of mouse hepatitis coronavirus that crosses the blood-brain barrier (BBB), as mentioned in post #516 of this thread:





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The mite, Notoedres cati, also occurs on another natural reservoir of SARS-CoV:  Racoon Dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus) / Notoedres cati https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25397999 ’....The cat mite (Notoedres cati) was the cause in one raccoon dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus)...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2022)

We will be aligning Project Salus reports for cancer in connection with gain-of-function results of the Chinese bat virus that was being manipulated in the Chapel Hill, North Carolina lab. This report from the Project Salus page in particular is timely for prophylaxis politics:

24 Jan 2022  New Hampshire Bill Would Allow Ivermectin Without a Prescription


			https://uncoveredc.com/2022/01/24/nh-bill-would-allow-ivermectin-without-a-prescription/


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2022)

NH Bill Would Allow Ivermectin Without a Prescription - UncoverDC
					

Lawmakers in NH have introduced a bill that would permit pharmacists to dispense the drug Ivermectin without a prescription from a doctor.




					uncoverdc.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2022)

The ivermectin report is not a Project Salus report though was tagged such.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2022)

Because IPF (Idiopathic Pulmonary Fibrosis) has a relationship to CF (Cystic Fibrosis) already mentioned in this thread, the following study links SARS-CoV-2:

SARS-CoV-2 / Pirfenidone (5-methyl-1-phenyl-2-[1H]-pyridone)








						Pirfenidone: A novel hypothetical treatment for COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Cytokine storm, multiorgan failure, and particularly acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) is the leading cause of mortality and morbidity in patients with COVID-19. A fulminant ARDS kills the majority of COVID-19 victims. Pirfenidone (5-methyl-1-phenyl-2-[1H]-pyridone), is a novel...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2022)

SARS-CoV-2: The French Connection

It is known that the spike of SARS-CoV-2 can cross the blood-brain barrier. Irisin also crosses the blood-brain barrier to rescue its permeability. We link irisin to a Wuhan hospital and a Wuhan Sports University:

Oct 2021 Department of Anesthesiology, Zhongnan Hospital, Wuhan / Irisin / BBB








						Irisin Rescues Blood-Brain Barrier Permeability following Traumatic Brain Injury and Contributes to the Neuroprotection of Exercise in Traumatic Brain Injury - PubMed
					

Traumatic brain injury (TBI) has a high incidence, mortality, and morbidity all over the world. One important reason for its poor clinical prognosis is brain edema caused by blood-brain barrier (BBB) dysfunction after TBI. The mechanism may be related to the disorder of mitochondrial morphology...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




If not mistaken, Wuhan lab was opened in 2015.

2015 Wuhan Sports University, Wuhan / Irisin Myokine / Obesity / Diabetes








						Irisin, an exercise-induced myokine as a metabolic regulator: an updated narrative review - PubMed
					

Irisin, as a new hormone-like myokine, is discovered in the presence of exercise-induced peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor gamma coactivator-1-alpha (PGC-1α). Which substance plays an important role in energy metabolism in each organ in the body and the regulation of metabolic diseases...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Department of Neurosurgery, Zhongnan Hospital, Wuhan / SARS-CoV-2








						Characteristics and operation outcomes of neuro-oncology patients after COVID-19 pandemic - A case series - PubMed
					

Although affected by the COVID-19 pandemic, patients with glioma should be operated as soon as possible to obtain better surgical results, however, for patients with meningiomas, their operation can be postponed slightly when the patients are tolerable.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




French Media Explodes: Sino-French Wuhan Virus Laboratory Cooperation Project Causes Controversy 




__





						Discussion: Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Wuhan has been working with bats and coronavirus for many years - DNA manipulations, cloning.... -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Discussion: Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Wuhan has been working with bats and coronavirus for many years - DNA manipulations, cloning....



					flutrackers.com
				



'....The project is to help China build according to the template of the "box-in-box" of Merrill's P4 laboratory in Lyon. It is called a model of the "Belt and Road" by Chinese media.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2022)

Further details of the French connection are in message #10 of the above report.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2022)

The virus crossing the BBB is in message #11.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2022)

It should be documented that the tick-civet connection to SARS-CoV-1 & 2 was likely a Frenchman, happening as early as Feb 2020, whereby also indirectly making the Chapel Hill/ German wild boar link to North Carolina (already mentioned in this thread for 1913) which hints at reverse zoonosis (SARS-CoV-2 now in American deer). This author also foresees the coming of Omicron's reverse zoonosis in South African mice:

Posts #17 & #22




__





						Discussion - 2019-nCoV genetics -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

For those of us with an interest in viral genetics I have started this thread to look at the little data that is now available. What follows is not my analysis but based on the work posted on the Virological.org forum.  1] The consensus is that much of the sequence data is unreliable due to the...



					flutrackers.com
				



#17: des lieux ou des procs et des humains cohabitenten chine cels me semble exister d'une part, d'autre part on ne sait rien de ce qui se passe sur les porcs sauvages chinois, donc les sangliers.
The places where pigs and humans coexist in China this seems to me to exist on the one hand, on the other hand we don't know anything about what is happening in the Chinese wild boars.

#22: Le virus de la peste procine africaine me semble un a virus d'une tique qui desormais se multiplie sur animaux sang chaud.
The African swine fever virus Seems to me to be a virus from a tick which now multiplies in warm-blooded animals.

Il pose des problemes car il impose des changements zoo techniques pas simple e mettre en oeuvre....on a explique les porquoi ou comment, de sa survenue?
It poses problems because it imposes zootechnical changes that are not easy to implement....have we explained the why or how of its occurrence?'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2022)

Should read 'porcs' (pigs)


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2022)

French television has just released a report on SARS-CoV-2 origins:

25 Jan 2022 Post #623




__





						Discussion: Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Wuhan has been working with bats and coronavirus for many years - DNA manipulations, cloning.... -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Discussion: Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Wuhan has been working with bats and coronavirus for many years - DNA manipulations, cloning....



					flutrackers.com
				



'....Wuhan scientists had "the intention to conduct experiments to see if these viruses were able to cross the species barrier." '


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

Review: Origins of SARS-CoV-2

Edward Hooper published an origins report in May:

SWAT Teams and Copycat Cover-Ups
www.aidsorigins.com/swat-teams-and-copycat-cover-ups-on-the-origins-of-pandemics/#more-3552


----------



## Stann (Jul 22, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Review: Origins of SARS-CoV-2
> 
> Edward Hooper published an origins report in May:
> 
> ...


Do you really waste a lot of your time on this subject. Good luck with that for all the good it's going to do you.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

These documents will be pertinent to the investigation:









						JW v NIH Wuhan June 2021 00696 - Judicial Watch
					





					www.judicialwatch.org


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

We see Hunter Biden's Metabiota connections as early as 2017:

GVP, Metabiota, etc.


			https://usrtk.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/UC-Davis-Jonna-Mazet-batch-1.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hunter's Metabiota link is also the PREDICT link, having mentioned PREDICT on another thread yesterday: 

Post #21





						Two people have died from the extremely deadly Marburg virus in Ghana
					

Kennedy may not know of the animal-tick connections, though remdesivir figures into the story.  'When during the height of the presidential gain-of-function moratorium, Ralph Baric and the UTMB lab's Vineet Menachery brazenly published their alarming 2015 study - describing their reckless...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....USAID's PREDICT.'

In the Puna report, they also mention PREDICT scrubbing information:

12 Oct 2021 Puna Report on the Mojiang Miners








						Lethal Pneumonia Cases in Mojiang Miners (2012) and the Mineshaft Could Provide Important Clues to the Origin of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

With the COVID-19 pandemic reaching its worst heights, people are interested in the origin of SARS-CoV-2. This study started with two important questions: first, were there any similar atypical pneumonia outbreaks, even on a smaller level, reported between SARS in 2004 and COVID-19 in 2019/20 in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Thus we are back to Fau Chi's Senate testimony. The first miner went onto the hospital the day before Fau's Senate testimony, and scrutiny of these cases reveal some interesting connections.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

Kennedy's deserves full excerpting, because it links the CIA to American Nazis (Operation Paperclip never ended), and points to an interesting timeline that we can link to PREDICT's ending just before the COVID pandemic:

'The CIA Dip In Its Toe.
The CIA had a long, sordid history of secretly promoting the US bioweapons program. One of the agency's first projects was establishing a network of so-called "ratlines" that Army intelligence officers used to smuggle some 1,600 chemicals and bioweapons and WMD experts - many of them Nazi party kingpins and notorious war criminals - out of the reach of the Allies' Nuremberg prosecutors following World War II.

The directors of a notorious operation, code-named Paperclip, provided these researchers with new identities and put them to work developing US germ warfare capacity at Ft. Detrick and elsewhere after 1972. As late as 1998, the CIA defied the Bioweapons Treaty to launch a top-secret - and highly illegal - effort to create a doomsday "bacteria bomblet."

The CIA officially made its open debut in the biosecurity racket in 2004, with its launch of Argus, a project that monitors biological, terrorist, and pandemic threats in 178 nations. CIA operative and pediatrician Jim Wilson set up the program at Georgetown University with funding from the DHS and the Intelligence Innovation Center to create and implement global foreign biological event detection and tracking capability, capable of assessing millions of pieces of information about social behavior daily and to train government officials in pandemic preparedness. 

One of the key figures in this global surveillance effort was CIA officer Dr. Michael Callahan. Callahan is one of the biggest names in bioweapons research. Dr. Callahan ran a biosecurity program for the former CIA surrogate USAID before serving as Director of DARPA's bioweapons research program. At DARPA, he competed to outdo NIH in laundering money through Peter Daszak's EcoHealth Alliance to perform bioweapons research, including at the Wuhan lab.

And as DARPA director, Callahan launched the PREDICT Project in 2009 following Jeremy Farrar's fake bird flu pandemic. PREDICT appeared to be a reincarnation of the CIA's Argus project under the cover of USAID. PREDICT is the largest single source of funding to Daszak, with a $3.4 million subgrant routed through the University of California (2015-2020). PREDICT became the largest funder of gain-of-function studies and served as the principal funding vehicle through which the gain-of-function cartel evaded Barack Obama's 2014 presidential Moratorium.

When, during the height of the presidential gain-of-function moratorium, Ralph Baric and the UTMB lab's Vineet Menachery brazenly published their alarming 2015 study - describing their reckless experiments to breed pandemic bat coronaviruses that could spread via respiratory droplets in humanized mice - they omitted mentioning, in their initial online version of the article, that one of the funding sources was USAID-EPT-PREDICT. Apparently hoping to cover its tracks, PREDICT had laundered its grant through Peter Daszak's EcoHealth Alliance.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, pp. 395-6)

UTMB is U Texas at Galveston, but the cover-up still continues as there is no mention of Menachery at UTMB in 2015 published sources. They have him located at UNC Chapel Hill, at Baric's lab. For some reason, the deflection was away from U of Texas.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

Kennedy does not cite the 2015 co-authored paper. There were three co-authored papers in 2015 twixt Baric and Menachery. Wuhan bat lady, Zheng-li Shi is in one of them:

Menachery's current UTMB location deflects this previous UNC history.

Dec 2015, with Zheng-Li Shi








						A SARS-like cluster of circulating bat coronaviruses shows potential for human emergence - PubMed
					

The emergence of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome (MERS)-CoV underscores the threat of cross-species transmission events leading to outbreaks in humans. Here we examine the disease potential of a SARS-like virus, SHC014-CoV, which is...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Oct 2015








						Genome Wide Identification of SARS-CoV Susceptibility Loci Using the Collaborative Cross - PubMed
					

New systems genetics approaches are needed to rapidly identify host genes and genetic networks that regulate complex disease outcomes. Using genetically diverse animals from incipient lines of the Collaborative Cross mouse panel, we demonstrate a greatly expanded range of phenotypes relative to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jun 2015








						New Metrics for Evaluating Viral Respiratory Pathogenesis - PubMed
					

Viral pathogenesis studies in mice have relied on markers of severe systemic disease, rather than clinically relevant measures, to evaluate respiratory virus infection; thus confounding connections to human disease. Here, whole-body plethysmography was used to directly measure changes in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

The Dec 2015 paper, above, is likely the one Kennedy refers to. This is not only the virus Daszak collected in 2011 on the outskirts of Kunming, it is the one that Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud are talking about, here:

13 Jul 2020 Sorensen, Dalgleish, Susrud


			https://www.minervanet.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Jul 22, 2022)

Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud (post #1,000) ask about the source of Calu-3 cells that link to Baric's virus. This is, RsSHC014, the bat coronavirus that Daszak collected on 18 Ap 2011 near the expressway on the outskirts of Kunming, Yunnan Province, China. First, we make the Hooper connection from his online book, The River, which can be downloaded at Hooper's AIDS Origins page. From page 395-6, one reads....

'Pool DS was even more problematical, although its significance was eventually revealed in a paper submitted by Stanley Plotkin in Oct 1960 to the WHO Study Group on Requirements on Poliomyelitis Vaccine. This is a superbly detailed 37-page review of the latest developments in OPV research at the Wistar, and it includes an early version of the Table in Plotkin's serodifferentiation paper - but the letters DS do not feature.

Instead, the pool is described in full as "De Somer." So here was official confirmation in a publicly available document of what Gaston Ninane had already told me - that the Belgians had prepared their own version of CHAT. It had clearly been made (as Jean Vandepitte and Jenny Alexander had surmised) by Peter de Somer of Leuven University and the RIT vaccine house.'

When Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud (post # 1,000) ask about the source of Baric's Calu-3 cells, they have checkmated Baric, Shi, Daszak, et al.

July 1985, Center for Thrombosis and Vascular Research, Katholicke Universiteit, Leuven / Calu-3 Cells / Lung Adenocarcinoma








						Characterization of the high-affinity interaction between human plasminogen and pro-urokinase - PubMed
					

Activation of human Glu-plasminogen, Lys-plasminogen and low-Mr plasminogen (lacking lysine-binding sites) by pro-urokinase (pro-UK), obtained from a human lung adenocarcinoma cell line (Calu-3, ATCC), obeys Michaelis-Menten kinetics. Activation occurs with a comparable affinity (Km 0.40-0.77...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There is no doubt that Baric, et al, knows about this source of Calu-3 cells. In addition, it supports the notion that SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccine causes thrombotic thromboppcytopenic purpura and other complications in the vaccinee, and is further evidence that statins are not only antiviral but also address the obese-diabetic symptom in coronavirus infections.

By the same author of the July 1985 Calu-3 report from Leuven, above, 

Jan 2018 Thrombotic Thrombocytopenic Purpura / Obese ADAMTS-13 Gene








						Platelet rescue by macrophage depletion in obese ADAMTS-13-deficient mice at risk of thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura - PubMed
					

Background Thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura (TTP) is caused by the absence of ADAMTS-13 activity. Thrombocytopenia is presumably related to the formation of microthrombi rich in von Willebrand factor (VWF) and platelets. Obesity may be a risk factor for TTP; it is associated with abundance of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Evidence is mounting that Baric et al were working with the electrical properties of a cancer cell while it was infected with a bat virus, which prompted Sorensen, et al's questioning.

Edward Hooper gives more details on pages 587-8 of his book:
www.aidsorigins.com/wp-content/uploads/The-River-by-Edward-Hooper-2021-edition.pdf
' "I don't think there's anybody in the world who has that much experience of large-scale production of polio vaccine," he told me.
....
Before his arrival, Monique Lamy had been in charge of vaccine production, manufacturing the vast batches of inactivated vaccine, as well as "the experimental batches of Koprowski and Sabin."
....
Peetermans joined Piet De Somer, Monique Lamy, and Abel Prinzie at Leuven in Dec 1956, when they were still developing and testing their first batch of IPV. In Mar 1957, Lamy and Peetermans transferred RIT's vaccine department to Rixensart - to what soon became known as "Chateau des Singes" - the "monkey castle." Meanwhile, De Somer and Prinzie remained at university, running the virology department and its research arm - the Rega Institute, about which Peetermans was a little offhand, saying that it was involved with a lot of American and British research, and that "I don't know what they were really doing there." '


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Edward Hooper has mentioned EC "Eddie" Holmes on his webpage (retrieved with a search, 'holmes') for Hooper's mention of Holmes at the Oxford Zoological Institute.

What Hooper should know but may not, is that Holmes, being one of those refuting Hooper's OPV hypothesis, is not mentioning his co-author, Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC), who also attended Kunming Institute of Zoology. Here we link Rhinolophus bat picornavirus (same virus family as poliovirus) to the Kunming location, which is also the location of the RsSHC014 virus of Daszak, Shi, and Baric, mentioned above.

Zhang YZ, Rhinolophus rex Picornavirus


			Rhinolophus picornavirus strain Guizhou-Rr100 polyprotein gene, comple - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....collected "2012"....Guizhou.''

Zhang YZ, Rhinilophus ferrumequinum Picornavirus


			Rhinolophus picornavirus strain Henan-Rf265 polyprotein gene, complete - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'...."2012" Henan....'

There is a map that will focus onto Kunming for R. rex. The dot in Yunnan province on the map is at Kunming, though the reference above, Guizhou, is for the dots in the adjacent province on the map. Thus, the picornavirus in the same bat species is apparently not documented for the Kunming location.

Picornavirus Vector Rhinolophus rex / Kunming, Yunnan Province
www.bio.bris.ac.uk/research/bats/China%20bats/rhinolophusrex.htm

The map is from Zhang and the reference from Zhang Y, is from the publishing house at Kunming:
www.bio.bris.ac.uk/research/bats/China%20bats//references.htm


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2022)

We have already linked Yong-Zhen Zhang to fatal Heartland virus (Missouri and Tennessee). Heartland virus is the thrombotic thrombocytopenia link, though there is also a myocarditis symptom, a second symptom of SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccine, that is linked to Yong-Zhen Zhang, as will be shown.

Here are some pertinent publications that Edward Hooper should have on file:

Nov 2020 Zhang and Holmes








						Extensive genetic diversity and host range of rodent-borne coronaviruses - PubMed
					

To better understand the genetic diversity, host associations and evolution of coronaviruses (CoVs) in China we analyzed a total of 696 rodents encompassing 16 different species sampled from Zhejiang and Yunnan provinces. Based on reverse transcriptase PCR-based CoV screening of fecal samples...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This next report links Wuhan Institute of Virology to the Rhinolophus rex harboring the picornavirus at Guizhou:

Jul 2020 Jingmen Tick Virus








						Diversity and circulation of Jingmen tick virus in ticks and mammals - PubMed
					

Since its initial identification in ticks in 2010, Jingmen tick virus (JMTV) has been described in cattle, rodents, and primates. To better understand the diversity, evolution, and transmission of JMTV, we sampled 215 ticks, 104 cattle bloods, 216 bats, and 119 rodents in Wenzhou city, Zhejiang...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Wuhan Institute of Virology (Wei Hou & Jing Jing Guo), CDC Guizhou (Zhao-Xiao Wang).'

Cardioviruses (Picornaviridae) are a civet link to SARS-CoV, and the symptom is encephalomyocarditis:

Zhang YZ et al, Rattus norvegicus Cardiovirus B


			Cardiovirus B strain Ruian-Rn93-3 polyprotein gene, complete cds - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....collected "2012" Ruian Rn93-3....feces'

Here is the rat picornavirus equivalent from New York City:





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'Publications: "New York City." '

Ruian County is in Zhejiang Province, which will be linked to a SARS-like virus from a rat in Zhoushan.

The Cardiovirus B family of picornaviruses include these:

Genet Fecal Theilovirus (Genetta genetta, Viverridae)

Human TMEV-like Cardiovirus / U. Illinois at Chicago








						Adaptation of Saffold virus 2 for high-titer growth in mammalian cells - PubMed
					

Saffold viruses (SAFV) are a recently discovered group of human Cardioviruses closely related to Theiler's murine encephalomyelitis viruses (TMEV). Unlike TMEV and encephalomyocarditis virus, each of which is monotypic, SAFV are genetically diverse and include at least eight genotypes. To date...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Viverridae








						Viverridae - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....Genet, Genetta genetta....Civet, Paguma.'

Thus a proven reservoir of SARS-CoV (Paguma) links to a proven reservoir of a picornavirus.

The SARS-like virus from a Zhejiang rat is neurotropic:

Sep 2018 / Stony Brook, New York / SARS-Like Coronavirus








						Genomic characterization and infectivity of a novel SARS-like coronavirus in Chinese bats - PubMed
					

SARS coronavirus (SARS-CoV), the causative agent of the large SARS outbreak in 2003, originated in bats. Many SARS-like coronaviruses (SL-CoVs) have been detected in bats, particularly those that reside in China, Europe, and Africa. To further understand the evolutionary relationship between...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....virus-like particles can be observed in brains of suckling rats by electron microscopy.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Post # 1,002 mentioned Rega Institute.

30 Jun 2022 Monkeypox / Rega Institute, Leuven


			Monkeypox virus isolate MPX/UZ_REGA_5/Belgium/2022, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Monkeypox links to ebola and HIV-1 at Yambuku:

Monkeypox, Yambuku DRC 1985


			Monkeypox virus isolate Yambuku_DRC_1985, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		


Hooper makes the HIV-ebola link:

'The possibility that Grethe Rask was HIV positive was considerably strengthened by a subsequent report, which concluded that as early as 1976 there was a low but detectable level of HIV infection around Yambuku, a mission hospital situated just sixty miles to the south of Abumonbazi  by road.

In the same year, there was an outbreak of ebola hemorrhagic fever in that area, and teams of experts from WHO and CDC flew in to perform heroic work isolating and treating infectees....blood samples....To the amazement of many, five out of 659 proved to be HIV positive.'
(Hooper, The River, pp. 95-6)


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Calu-3 cells mentioned above link to the furin cleavage site of SARS-CoV-2:








						Propagation of SARS-CoV-2 in Calu-3 Cells to Eliminate Mutations in the Furin Cleavage Site of Spike - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 pathogenesis, vaccine, and therapeutic studies rely on the use of animals challenged with highly pathogenic virus stocks produced in cell cultures. Ideally, these virus stocks should be genetically and functionally similar to the original clinical isolate, retaining wild-type...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




So Calu-3 lung cancer cells have an affect on mutations in the virus spike.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Grethe Rask, mentioned above, was the Danish doctor who died of AIDS in 1977, having worked at the hospital at Abumonbazi from 1972-5.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 24, 2022)

As was shown, the furin cleavage site of the SARS-CoV-2 spike can be affected in Calu-3 cells. There is a second furin site in SARS-CoV-2's closest relative from the Tongguan mine, RaTG13:

Dec 2021 China / 2nd Functional Furin Site in RaTG13








						A second functional furin site in the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein - PubMed
					

The ubiquitously-expressed proteolytic enzyme furin is closely related to the pathogenesis of SARS-CoV-2 and therefore represents a key target for antiviral therapy. Based on bioinformatic analysis and pseudovirus tests, we discovered a second functional furin site located in the spike protein...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2022)

The suspicious "unverified" Malacomys monkeypox, below, links to Malacomys coronavirus, the latter being precisely linked to Hunter Biden's involvement with Metabiota:

Malacomys Coronavirus PREDICT_CoV-74 Clone RdRp


			Coronavirus PREDICT_CoV-74 clone 292105 RNA-dependent RNA polymerase g - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

Location: 1.560000 N lat., 15.650000 E lat.
Collection Date: 25 Mar 2014
Institute National de Recherche Biomedicale; GV Cameroon; Metabiota.'

Malacomys Unverified Monkeypox


			UNVERIFIED: Monkeypox virus strain MPXV_DRC_2012_Malacomys_longipes_EP - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

Collection: 1 Jan 2012
Host: Malacomys longipes EPU30
Universiteit Antwerpen, Belgie 

The same Belgian university deflects two more "unverified" links to monkeypox. They are apparently still unverified:

Funisciurus bayonii Unverified Monkeypox


			UNVERIFIED: Monkeypox virus strain MPXV_DRC_2014_Funisciurus_bayonii_Y - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

Collection Date: 1 Jan 2014
Comment: GenBank staff is unable to verify sequence and/or annotation provided by the submitter.'

Funisciurus anerythrus Unverified Monkeypox


			UNVERIFIED: Monkeypox virus strain Funisciurus_anerythrus_2014_DRC gen - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'Collection Date: 1 Jan 2014
Comment: GenBank staff is unable to verify sequence and/or annotation provided by the submitter.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2022)

Fatal Monkeypox in Wild-Living Sooty Mangabey, Cote d'Ivoire, 2012








						Fatal Monkeypox in Wild-Living Sooty Mangabey, Côte d’Ivoire, 2012
					

Fatal Monkeypox in Mangabey




					wwwnc.cdc.gov
				



'....Cercocebus atys....young....immune system not fully developed....found dead in Mar 2012....The only isolate obtained from an animal in the wild was from a Thomas's Rope Squirrel, Funisciurus anerythrus caught in the DRC.
(Ref.: 11 Jan 1986 Kodakevich, et al, Isolation of Monkepox Virus from Wild Squirrel Infected in Nature)








						Isolation of monkeypox virus from wild squirrel infected in nature - PubMed
					

Isolation of monkeypox virus from wild squirrel infected in nature




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



.'

www.aidsorigins.com/wp-content/uploads/The-River-by-Edward-Hooper-2021-edition.pdf
'p. 634. First, the mangabey found in Ghana and much of the Ivory Coast is not the sooty mangabey, Cercocebus t. atys, but rather another subspecies, Cercocebus torquatus lunulatus, the white-collared mangabey. SIV has never been found in the white-collared mangabey in the wild, although one individual living in a primate colony in Kenya, East Africa, became infected with SIVagm (African Green Monkey) clearly acquired from one of the vervet monkeys (the East African subspecies of the AGM) that were also present in the colony.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hooper details aspects of HIV-2 and the likely origin in the sooty mangabey, and one can begin to link the monkeypox chron with the HIV-2 chronology, recalling that we have already posted to USMB retrovirus elements (env) integrating into the coronavirus genome:

'Introduction to HIV-2, p. 338-40. When HIV-2 was sequenced, it was found to be only 40-50% homologous (genetically similar) to HIV-1, although it was subsequently found to be extremely similar to the SIV found in the sooty mangabey, Cercocebus atys (the range of which also embraces West Africa).

This strongly suggested that the two HIVs had evolved independently of each other, and that HIV-2-related AIDS represented a separate zoonosis (human disease acquired from an animal). Third, HIV-2 seemed to infect people at a later age than HIV-1, and the evidence suggested that it was a transmissible virus.
....
During my visit to the State Bacteriological Laboratory in Stockholm, I spoke with Dr. Gunnel Biberfeld, the leader of the team that had conducted a detailed investigation inton HIV-2 in Guinea-Bissau....She told me how, in 1985, the SBL team had first begun to isolating an unusual virus - typical of HIV in its core proteins (gag and pol) but differing greatly in the envelope protein (env). Then Max Essex and Phyllis Kanki published their paper about HTLV-IV, and Biberfeld's team thought that they had been dealing with the same virus. (In fact, they had not. Essex and Kanki's team had been dealing with a lab contamination caused by an SIV from a rhesus macaque; it was Biberfeld's team that had actually isolated a new human virus.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2022)

Metabiota's African coronavirus, PREDICT_CoV-74 spike sequence has apparently not been published so that it can be compared with the SARS-CoV-2 spike, and thus is esoteric information known only to those aligned with Metabiota, including Hunter Biden and the POSPOTUS.

Further analysis of Fau Chi's involvement with vaccinations for SARS-CoV-2 must include Fau's past history. This will include two excerpts, which will be followed by two maps.

Excerpt # 1
Hooper, Chapter 51 What Happened at Letchworth and Clinton, pp. 690-1
www.aidsorigins.com/wp-content/uploads/The-River-by-Edward-Hooper-2021-edition.pdf
'By the end of 1995, I felt ready to take a final look at Koprowski's vaccines, and the history of their testing and feeding at different venues. New information that had come to light over the previous two years meant that many of the mysteries about his research could now be unraveled.

The first area of interest was the institute for handicapped children at Letchworth Village in Thiells, New York, where Koprowski's friendship with the director of laboratories, George Jervis, had clearly been useful to him in several ways. The published record showed Koprowski, Jervis and Tom Norton had collaborated on feeding Koprowski's TN to twenty Letchworth children between Feb 1950 and Mar 1951, and on feeding TN and different strains of virulent virus to sixteen chimpanzees between Sep 1949 and Oct 1952.

Later, of course, Jervis participated in the vast Ruzizi field trial.....She added that her husband's major contribution to polio research had been made in the laboratory, and confirmed that he had tested the vaccine on animals, including chimpanzees.(6)

She astounded me by saying she had not known that the veery first feeding of oral polio vaccine in the world had involved one of the Letchworth children, and had taken place on her husband's authority.

(6) To begin with, Mrs. Jervis said she guessed that chimps had been kept in the small animal house in the Letchworth grounds, but when I asked for more details she became uncertain, and eventually said she doubted there had ever been any monkeys or chimps at the village.'

Thiells, New York








						Thiells, New York - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2022)

Excerpt #2

'BBC's heartbreaking 2004 documentary, Guinea Pig Kids, chronicles the savage barbarity of Dr. Fauci's science projects from the perspective of affected the children. That year, BBC hired investigative reporter Celia Farber to conduct field research for the film, which exposes the dark side of Big Pharma's stampede to develop lucrative new AIDS remedies. "I found the mass grave at the Gate of Heaven cemetery in Hawthorne, New York," she told me. "I couldn't believe my eyes. It was a very large pit with AstroTurf thrown over it, which you could actually lift up. Under it one could see dozens of plain wooden coffins, haphazardly stacked. There may have been 100 of them. 

I learned there was more than one child's body in each. Around the pit was a semi-circle of several large tombstones on which upward of one thousand children's names had been engraved. I wrote down every name. I'm still wondering who the (rest [italics]) of those kids were. As far as I know, nobody ever asked Dr. Fauci that haunting question.

" I remeber the teddy bears and hearts in piles around the pit and I recall the flies buzzing around. The job of recording all those names took all day. NIAID, New York, and all the hospital PIs were stonewalling us. We couldn't get any accurate estimate of the number of children who died in the NIAID experiments, or who they were.

I went to check the gravestone names against death certificates at the NYC Department of Health, which you could still do at that time. BBC wanted to match these coffins to the names of children who were known to have been at ICC (Incarnation Children's Center). It was a very slow, byzantine project with tremendous institutional resistance, but we did turn up a few names.

We learned the story of a father who had come out of prison looking for his son. He was told that his son had died at ICC of AIDS And there were no medical records, as they'd all been 'lost in a fire.' He was devastated. This story ran in the New York Post, believe it or not. But one after the other, every media outlet that touched this story got cold feet. 

Even then, the medical cartel had this power to kill this kind of story. Dr. Fauci has built his career on that attitude. Nobody even asks him a follow-up question. NIAID's narrative, at the time, was that these children were among the doomed as they 'had AIDS,' so supposedly they were all going to die anyway. When people died, in large numbers, gruesome deaths, NIAID's medical researchers called it 'lessons learned.' "

Two years later, Farber would follow the trail of child casualties left by Dr. Fauci's AIDS branch, DAIDS, in Uganda, exposing the pattern of abusing African mothers and children.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, Ch. 7 Dr. Fauci, Mr. Hyde: NIAID's Barbaric and Ilegal Experiments on Children p. 247)

Hawthorne, New York








						Hawthorne, New York - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Jul 26, 2022)

Edward Hooper may not know of the HIV-2-monkeypox connection to sooty mangabeys (Cercocebus atys) from the same forest, a compelling assemblage:

This thread, post # 1,011: Fatal Monkeypox in Sooty Mangabey, Tai Forest

Hooper certainly interviewed Beatrice Hahn in 1995 (The River, p. 647), one of the authors of this 2005 report:

Hahn, et al Cercocebus atys HIV-2, Tai Forest


			HIV-2 isolate 60415K envelope glycoprotein gene, partial cds - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....submitted 11 Jul 2005....isolate 60415K envelope glycoprotein.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

Monkeypox is yet to be verified in Malacomys, though coronavirus is verified in Malacomys (Metabiota). One can see the evolution maps and geography of monkeypox in this report:









						A phylogeographic investigation of African monkeypox - PubMed
					

Monkeypox is a zoonotic disease caused by a virus member of the genus Orthopoxvirus and is endemic to Central and Western African countries. Previous work has identified two geographically disjuct clades of monkeypox virus based on the analysis of a few genomes coupled with epidemiological and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Given that most human cases have been associated with the rainforest, we would expect Dahomey Gap to be a dispersal barrier for MPXV because the dominant land cover and climatic conditions would not be suitable for the reservoir of transmission of the virus based on Ecological Niche Model. Results of phylogenetic analyses support this by revealing separate groups for isolates located west (Ghana, Cote d'Ivoire, Liberia, Sierra Leone) and east of the Dahomey Gap (Nigeria).

Palynological analyses indicate an abrupt climatic change into drier conditions favored the establishment of the savanna in this area around 4500 years ago....GARP models predicted a larger area of suitable environmental conditions in Cameroon and Gabon than the models produced by Maxent. The easternmost isolate of the WA (West Africa) clade (Ihei, Nigeria) is between the Niger River (west) and the Cross River (east); while the westernmost isolate of the CB (Congo Basin) clade (Ekondouma, Cameroon) is south of the Sanaga River....rivers could play a role in the differentiation of MPXV.'

This report show 'Yambuku 1970' on the map.

'The possibility that Grethe Rask was HIV positive was considerably strengthened by a subsequent report, which concluded that as early as 1976 there was a low but detectable level of HIV infection around Yambuku.'
(Hooper, The River, p. 96)

Malacomys Coronavirus


			Coronavirus PREDICT_CoV-74 clone 292105 RNA-dependent RNA polymerase g - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

' Location: 1.560000 N, 15.650000 E, Institut National de Recherche Biomedicale; GV Cameroon; Metabiota, 25 Mar 2014.'

Adenovirus being the basis for SARS-CoV-2 vaccine:

Malacomys Adenovirus AdV-46 Isolate


			Adenovirus PREDICT_AdV-46 isolate PREDICT_GVF-CM-ECO06284 clone 282605 - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'Location: 7.44 N, 13.61 E Cameroon, GV Cameroon; Care and Health Program Cameroon; CRESAR; Metabiota 2 Ap 2011.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

The spike sequences of Metabiota's African coronavirus, CoV-74, can be compared with mRNA vaccine spike sequences, except that as far as is known, the former are not published.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

Because  monkeypox links to chimpanzee kidneys, Edward Hooper would be interested. Because pangolins are anteaters, there is a coronavirus-monkeypox connection:

WHO 1972 Bokenda Monkeypox / WHO International Reference Center, Moscow, USSR








						Isolation and properties of the causal agent of a new variola-like disease (monkeypox) in man - PubMed
					

The causal agent of a case of disease in man occurring in the Democratic Republic of the Congo with a similar clinical picture to smallpox was isolated and studied. The agent was identified as monkeypox virus. A comparative study of the isolated strain (Congo-8) and of viruses isolated from...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The virus was isolated from material obtained from a 9-month-old child from the village of Bokenda in Basankasu Province, DRC, who was suffering from a disease suspected to be smallpox. It has been established that the infection caused by the virus can be transferred to some other animals (anteaters) and to various species of monkey and ape, including anthropoid apes.
....
Practically the whole population of Bokenda Had been vaccinated against smallpox a year before this case....Strain Congo-8 produced a peculiar type of pock on CAM (chorioallantoic membrane), distinguishing it from both vaccinia and ordinary variola virus....it seemed useful to investigate monkeys and apes living in the area.
....
The presence of precipitins and the high level of anti-haemagglutinins found in a chimpanzee suggested that it had been infected. This view is supported by the isolation from the kidneys of the same chimp of a variola-like virus. The results are given by Marennikova et al (1971).'









						Perfusion of the isolated human uterus - PubMed
					

Perfusion of the isolated human uterus




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....fever on 22 Aug 1970....monkeys are eaten by the family from time to time and considered a great delicacy. Neither parent, however, could say with certainty whether monkeys had been eaten by the family during the month or so before A.I developed disease.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

A human infection caused by monkeypox virus in Basankusu Territory, Democratic Republic of the Congo - PubMed
					

This paper presents clinical and epidemiological information on a patient with smallpox-like disease, from whom a monkeypox-like virus was isolated. The patient was the first recognized human monkeypox case in medical history.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

Paris, 27 Jul 2022 France Monkeypox Tally Eclipses 1800 Cases
outbreakstoday.com/france-monkeypox-tally-eclipses-1800-cases-42833/
'....All cases identified to date are males except 12 adult females and 2 children.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

https://outbreakstoday.com/france-monkeypox-tally-eclipses-1800-cases-42833/


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

New monkeypox vaccine centre opens in Paris as infections rise
					

People lined up on Wednesday for the monkeypox vaccine at a new dedicated vaccine centre in Paris, which has been booked out for two days since opening.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2022)

The Congo-8 strain of monkeypox was mentioned in post # 1,018.

May 2022 COVID-19 Complement-Binding Protein / Johns Hopskins / NIH








						IgM anti-ACE2 autoantibodies in severe COVID-19 activate complement and perturb vascular endothelial function - PubMed
					

BackgroundSome clinical features of severe COVID-19 represent blood vessel damage induced by activation of host immune responses initiated by the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2. We hypothesized autoantibodies against angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2), the SARS-CoV-2 receptor expressed on vascular...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Unexpectedly, ACE2-reactive autoantibodies in COVID-19 did not undergo class-switching to IgG and had apparent KD values of 5.6-27.7 nM, indicating they are T-cell independent. Anti-ACE2 IgMs activated compliment and initiated complement-binding and functional changes in endothelial cells in microvessels, suggesting they contribute to the angiocentric pathology of COVID-19. 

Conclusion: We identify anti-ACE2 IgM as a mechanism-based biomarker strongly associated with severe clinical outcomes in SARS-CoV-2 infection, which has therapeutic implications. Funding: Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation....NIH Grant R01 AR073208.'

Monkeypox Strain Congo-8 / 'Vektor' Koltsovo, Novosibirsk, Region 630559, Russia / Complement Control-Like Protein (D15L) Gene


			Monkeypox virus Congo-8 complement control-like protein (D15L) gene, c - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....Note: Similar to vaccinia virus strain Copenhagen C3L
 Pubmed:
(2001) 'Species-Specific Differences in the Structure of Orthopoxvirus Complement-Binding Protein'








						Species-specific differences in the structure of orthopoxvirus complement-binding protein - PubMed
					

Vaccinia virus complement-binding protein (VCP) is secreted from the cells infected with the virus and controls the complement activation reactions. This protein contains four short consensus repeats (SCR), typical of the protein family of complement activation regulators. Organization of the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....A premature termination of the MPV VCP open reading frame results in a truncated protein sequence carrying a deletion of the C-terminal SCR4. This is an essential distinction of MPV from other orthopoxvirus species.'

Thus the virus from the first-ever world monkeypox case links to the Johns Hopkins May 2022 study for SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus infection.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2022)

26 Jul 2022 Over 100 People Diagnosed with Monkeypox in Washington








						Over 100 people diagnosed with monkeypox in Washington
					

Monkeypox cases in Washington state crossed into triple digits on Tuesday, according to the Washington State Department of Health.




					www.kiro7.com
				



'....King Co. 90; Pierce Co. 3; Snohomish Co. 2, five others around the state.'

Poxvirus in a bat occurred in Lynnwood, Snohomish Co. in 2013:

Jun 2013 PAWS Wildlife Center / Bat Poxvirus








						Novel poxvirus in big brown bats, northwestern United States - PubMed
					

A wildlife hospital and rehabilitation center in northwestern United States received several big brown bats with necrosuppurative osteomyelitis in multiple joints. Wing and joint tissues were positive by PCR for poxvirus. Thin-section electron microscopy showed poxvirus particles within A-type...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....necrosuppurative osteomyelitis in multiple joints.'

There was another case in Kitsap Co. on the 27th.

U.S. monkeypox virus is linked to animals in Ghana and the exotic pet trade to infection of U.S. prairie dogs. Therefore, Marburg virus in Ghanian fruit bats also shows poxviruses in the same species of bat.  Just as there are phages in mycoplasma (Montagnier's HIV-mycoplasma hypothesis), so too there are poxviruses in human-only pathogens that have their own virus:

Poxviruses in Bat? So What?








						Poxviruses in bats … so what? - PubMed
					

Poxviruses are important pathogens of man and numerous domestic and wild animal species. Cross species (including zoonotic) poxvirus infections can have drastic consequences for the recipient host. Bats are a diverse order of mammals known to carry lethal viral zoonoses such as Rabies, Hendra...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Genetic sequences of one bat poxvirus was detected at high prevalence during the active surveillance on apparently healthy African straw-colored fruit bats, Eidolon helvum. Metagenomic analysis of pooled throat swabs collected from E. helvum in Ghana in 2009 contained poxvirus sequences most closely related with molluscum contagiosum (Molluscipoxvirus) MOCV, a human-only pathogen. 

Detected sequences were distributed across the MOCV genome and reconstructed sequences relating to 23 viral genes were deposited in GenBank as being from Eidolon helvum Poxvirus 1....A high prevalence of this virus in the apparently healthy study population with 13% of swabs containing poxviral DNA.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2022)

An interesting origins thread:
Covid19Origin


			https://twitter.com/Covid19Origin


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2022)

There are some pertinent videos here:
Crossroads 


			https://twitter.com/crossroads_josh


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2022)

badger2 said:


> An interesting origins thread:
> Covid19Origin
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Covid19Origin


Professor Sachs video @ 14 Jul  does not mention the Sorensen-Dalgleish-Susrud report, but should have.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2022)

The Sorensen-Dalgleish-Susrud lab synthesis report was published well before Sachs's video: 13 Jul 2020.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2022)

A book, The Courage to Face Covid








						The Courage to Face COVID-19
					






					couragetofacecovid.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2022)

Catching up with Bossche.


			https://twitter.com/GVDBossche


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bossche / Totality of Evidence / Videos in Reverse Chronological Order








						Dr Geert Vanden Bossche - Totality of Evidence
					

Dr Geert Vanden Bossche is a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine who has specialist expertise in virology and vaccinology, Geert has worked in industry in the construction of vaccines, and in the non profit sector working to bring immunity to larger numbers of people. For much of his career has worked...




					totalityofevidence.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2022)

Ontario: C. Shoemaker, MD at Twitter/Rumble


			https://twitter.com/CShoemakerMD


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2022)

At timepoint 6:00 in the Shoemaker video vaccine-caused AIDS-like symptoms in the vaxxed are mentioned.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2022)

At timepoint 6:50 Shoemaker video: pregnancy stats.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 31, 2022)

Yahoo search: hiv rash images


----------



## badger2 (Aug 1, 2022)

The links between retroviruses (foamy virus) and ancient fish were posted in # 25 & #26:





						mRNA Vaccine Pioneer Dr. Robert Malone: Pfizer Documents Show They Knew About Serious , Cardiotoxicity, Birth Defects, All-Cause Mortality Rises
					

I seriously doubt that he knows anything about it.  So Eco Health Alliance virus, being funded by the same entity as Vanderbilt's researcher, knows nothing about it.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Now linking foamy virus to the tree shrew:

Jun 2013 Medical Faculty, Kunming University / Tupaia Foamy Virus








						Foamy virus in the tree shrew Tupaia belangeri is highly related to simian foamy virus in Macaca mulatta - PubMed
					

Foamy viruses (FVs) are ancient retrovirus that infect most nonhuman primates and several animals, but are rarely reported in tree shrew Tupaia belangeri. In the present study, foamy virus was detected in tree shrew. Phylogenetic analysis indicated that FVtup shared the highest homology with...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 1, 2022)

Stann said:


> Do you really waste a lot of your time on this subject. Good luck with that for all the good it's going to do you.


 I'm glad a Democrat admits our DOJ is a joke. Good on you.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 1, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I'm glad a Democrat admits our DOJ is a joke. Good on you.


Fact is, if readers have processed their mother tongue correctly, they will understand that Malone's mRNA technology will link nicely with vaccine technology for the tree shrew. We're continuing on this thread because it's the one with the most amino acid sequences posted to it.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2022)

Noting a time window for dengue vaccine: 9-45 years of age. On this trajectory, we also note that it's an article mentioned by Kennedy (The Real Anthony Fauci), that does not seem to be retrieveable, not that there are not others on the topic, but this precise article from p. 376 of Kennedy's book:

'Betsy McKay et al, "Safety Fears Threaten Global Dengue Vaccine Effort," Wall Street Journal (Jan 8, 2019),
wsj.com/articles/safety-fears-threaten-global-dengue-vaccine-effort-1515330002
'
We think Kennedy mistakes the year, which was actually 2018, and Kennedy relates this McKay et al article to what he says on page 369: 

'Dr. Halstead was so worried that he raised alarm bells in six separate editorials for scientific journals. He even made a video warining the Philippine government, which was about to start a mass vaccination campaign. Gates, Dr. Fauci, and Sanofi ignored Halstead's frantic warnings.

Sanofi responded by publishing a rebuttal to Dr. Halstead and promising more studies. Without waiting for the research, in April 2006, Bill Gates's minions at WHO moved to recommend Dengvaxia for all children ages 9-16. Already the previous December, the Dengue Vaccine Initiative - supported by Gates Foundation funding - had announced that the Philippine government would soon become the second country (after Mexico) to approve Dengvaxia shots.

 A year and a half later, Sanofi announced that it had new information about the vaccine's safety. Confirming Dr. Halstead's fears, the company made the alarming admission that Dengvaxia did increase the risk of hospitalization and cytoplasmic leakage syndrome.(127)'

Reference 127 is the McKay et al article that's so difficult to retrieve, so obvious to further investigate.

'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2022)

Here we link Kennedy's excerpts to the SARS-CoV-2 receptor, ACE2.

From the calprotectin wikipage:
Calprotectin





						Calprotectin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'reference #11: 








						S100A8/A9: From basic science to clinical application - PubMed
					

Neutrophils and monocytes belong to the first line of immune defence cells and are recruited to sites of inflammation during infection or sterile injury. Both cells contain huge amounts of the heterodimeric protein S100A8/A9 in their cytoplasm. S100A8/A9 belongs to the Ca<sup>2+</sup> binding...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



On the same Pubmed page as this abstract will be the ACE2 link to China, under Similar Articles:

Jun 2014 China "Cardiac Fibroblasts Initiate Angiotensin-II-Induced Cardiac Inflammation








						S100a8/a9 released by CD11b+Gr1+ neutrophils activates cardiac fibroblasts to initiate angiotensin II-Induced cardiac inflammation and injury - PubMed
					

Angiotensin II induces cardiovascular injury, in part, by activating inflammatory response; however, the initial factors that trigger the inflammatory cascade remain unclear. Microarray analysis of cardiac tissue exposed to systemic angiotensin II infusion revealed that extracellular...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




So digging deeper, Kennedy mentions this syndrome twice on the same page:

page 369.

1. 'For kids never before exposed to dengue, Dengvxia also appeared to increase the lifelong risk of a deadly complication known as plasma leakage syndrome, which catapaults a person into profound shock before killing them.'

2. 'Confirming Dr. Halstead's fears, the company made the alarming admission that Dengvaxia did increase the risk of hospitalization and cytoplasmic leakage syndrome.'

A Pubmed search 'Dengvaxia plasma leakage syndrome' retrieves no references. A Pubmed search 'dengvaxia cytoplasmic leakage syndrome' retrieves no references. A Pubmed search'cytoplasmic leakage syndrome' yields 67 references, one of which is here:

Ap 2015 British Columbia  / Saudi Arabia / Leakage of a Monunuclear Cell Cytoplasmic Protein / Fecal Calprotectin


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/255855880
		


We have already posted the coxsackie B virus-adenovirus receptor (CAR) on USMB, which is a poliovirus family viral receptor as well as a SARS-CoV-2 vaccine adenovirus receptor. Thus similar to calprotectin are the alarmins, and it is here that the HIV-1 link can be made, something Edward Hooper (aidsorigins page) may be interested in should he not know:

Pubmed search: 'calprotectin picornavirus' yields these reports:

20 Nov 2017 Coxsackie B3 Virus-Induced Myocarditis / Alarmins S100A8-S100A9 mRNA Expression








						Pathogenic Role of the Damage-Associated Molecular Patterns S100A8 and S100A9 in Coxsackievirus B3-Induced Myocarditis - PubMed
					

S100A8 and S100A9 aggravate CVB3-induced myocarditis and might serve as therapeutic targets in inflammatory cardiomyopathies.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....which is proof-of-concept for the specific involvement of the delirious effects of this alarmin in myocarditis....direct negative inotropic and lusitropic effects.'

And it is reference #21 of that picornavirus report which makes the HIV-2 link:

(1988) Elevated Serum Calprotectin Levels in HIV-Infected Patients: The Calprotectin Response During ZDV Treatments is Associated with Clinical Events








						Elevated serum calprotectin levels in HIV-infected patients: the calprotectin response during ZDV treatment is associated with clinical events - PubMed
					

The calcium-binding myelomonocytic protein calprotectin (L1 protein) was quantified in serum from 51 patients with HIV infection and in 20 HIV-seronegative blood donors. Significantly elevated levels were found both in asymptomatic patients and in people with AIDS compared with controls. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




So SARS-CoV-2 vaccine based on chimpanzee adenovirus links back to Bokenda humans and chimps for monkeypox. If not already known, Hooper should be interested in this report, recalling Bangladesh and smallpox cases there:

Bangladesh / Calprotectin, Oral Polio Vaccine and Measles








						Environmental Enteropathy, Oral Vaccine Failure and Growth Faltering in Infants in Bangladesh - PubMed
					

The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation (OPP1017093).




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There is a $40 paywall involved to read the most original report that apparently mentions calprotectin, and it does not seem to be available elsewhere on the internet. It links in time to the Danish lab (Magnus) discovering monkeypox in a monkey from Singapore in 1958: 

May 1958 / Growth and CF Antigenicity of Measles Virus in Cells Deriving from Human Heart








						Growth and CF antigenicity of measles virus in cells deriving from human heart - PubMed
					

Growth and CF antigenicity of measles virus in cells deriving from human heart




					Pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Thus with these posts, the myocarditis symptom has been more tightly linked to the SARS-CoV-2 vaccines.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2022)

Fecal calprotectin use in inflammatory bowel disease and beyond: A mini-review - PubMed
					

Given the number of inflammatory disorders affecting the gastrointestinal tract directly and indirectly, coupled with the considerable overlap with functional disorders, it is evident that more useful noninvasive diagnostic tests are required to aid with diagnosis. If these tests can also have...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2022)

In memoriam, USMB search for SARS-CoV-2 pioneer 'Zelenko azithromycin.'

Zelenko's azithromycin lowers fecal biomarkers such as calprotectin:

Oral Poliovirus Vaccine Azithromycin Effect








						The effect of azithromycin on the immunogenicity of oral poliovirus vaccine: a double-blind randomised placebo-controlled trial in seronegative Indian infants - PubMed
					

Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The origin of cystic fibrosis is Northern Europe, and some of these immune systems can't be considered mature:

School of Women's and Children's Health, NSW, Australia; Sydney Children's Hospital; Molecular and Integrative Cystic Fibrosis Research Center, New South Wales, Australia / CF / Calprotectin








						The intestinal virome in children with cystic fibrosis differs from healthy controls - PubMed
					

Intestinal bacterial dysbiosis is evident in children with cystic fibrosis (CF) and intestinal viruses may be contributory, given their influence on bacterial species diversity and biochemical cycles. We performed a prospective, case-control study on children with CF and age and gender matched...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 2, 2022)

Since Pseudomonas aeruginosa is a major opportunistic colonizer of the lungs in cystic fibrosis, there is not only their whole SARS-CoV-2 vaccine but also their Pseudomonas vaccine:

2020 Valneva Pseudomonas Vaccine








						Efficacy, immunogenicity, and safety of IC43 recombinant Pseudomonas aeruginosa vaccine in mechanically ventilated intensive care patients-a randomized clinical trial - PubMed
					

https://clinicaltrials.gov (NCT01563263). Registration was sent to ClinicalTrials.gov on March 14, 2012, but posted by ClinicalTrials.gov on March 26, 2012. The first subject was included in the trial on March 22, 2012.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2022)

California epidemiologist, Anne Rimoin, doesn't have all of her cards on the table about monkeypox and its link to coronaviruses:

24 Jul 2022 Rimoin on Monkeypox








						Monkeypox has 'variety of mechanisms for spread': Expert
					

Monkeypox expert Dr. Anne Rimoin explained the various ways the virus can spread on Sunday, a day after the World Health Organization declared it a public health emergency.




					www.foxnews.com
				



'...."but we really have to be humble about what we know about this virus"....'

Rimoin was involved in studies directly linked to Metabiota and by default, to Hunter Biden:

Rimoin AW, et al, Malacomys Coronavirus


			Coronavirus PREDICT_CoV-74 clone 292105 RNA-dependent RNA polymerase g - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....Collected  25 Mar 2014....Institute National de Recherche Biomedicale*; GV Cameroon; Metabiota....submitted 14 Feb 2020, UC Davis.'
* Edward Hooper mentions this Institute on p. 100 of The River: A Journey to the Source of HIV/AIDS.

Having established Rimoin's involvement with the collection of an African coronavirus from the Big-Eared Swamp Rat, Malacomys longipes, the problematic is that there is apparently no published spike sequences for this virus so that other people can compare with the SARS-C0V-2 spike to determine characteristics of spread between viruses for themselves.

In addition, there is a problematic with this African swamp rat for being a reservoir of monkeypox. The responsible authors of this study still have not resolved its "unverified" status, leaving it in limbo:

Malacomys longipes Monkeypox


			UNVERIFIED: Monkeypox virus strain MPXV_DRC_2012_Malacomys_longipes_EP - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....collected 1 Jan 2012....Universiteit Antwerpen, Belgie....'submitted 6 Jul 2020' 

On 26 Ap 2012, Fau Chi addressed the U.S. Senate. On 25 Ap 2012, the ill Mojiang copper miners began to shuffle into the Kunming Hospital. It was from Mojiang mine that came SARS-CoV-2's closest relative, RaTG13.

So the SARS-CoV-2 pandemic was already well underway when (both [italics]) the coronavirus and the monkeyvirus reports were submitted.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2022)

The ivermectin issue won't be going away just because the prisoner is jaded in the ears and eyes.

Against the Double Blackmail
24 Jul 2022








						Doctor suspended from Houston Methodist Hospital last year filing $25M lawsuit
					

In November 2021, Houston Methodist confirmed that Dr. Mary Bowden's privileges had been suspended, and in a series of tweets, accused Dr. Bowden of spreading information related to COVID-19 they called "harmful to the community. She is now filing a $25 million lawsuit.




					www.fox26houston.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 3, 2022)

It will be interesting to see who Rand Paul brings up to Capitol HIll tomorrow:

3 Aug 2022 Rand Paul Calls for Restrictions








						Rand Paul calls for restrictions on export of DNA technology to China
					

'Before we even get to whether the virus came from a lab, we have to explore, were they doing gain-of-function research?' Paul said to Bret Baier in a Fox News interview.




					www.rebelnews.com
				



'...."Tomorrow we will have the first gain-of-function hearing on Capitol Hill, the first exploration of this topic in two years....This is an elite groups of scientists that will be there tomorrow. Should we have restrictions on exporting DNA technology to Communist China?" .'

 Rand Paul and his group will have to confront this study sooner or later:


			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2022)

The Sorensen, et al report in post #1046 shows human-like amino acid sequences, a sign that SARS-CoV-2 could not have emerged naturally because the sequences are a sign of maturity. For the new variants, there are other sites on the spike to examine:



			https://www.avianflutalk.com/pandemic-breakfast_topic44827_page3.html
		

'....BA.2.75. + mutations of interest emerging: spike positions 574, 954, orf1ab: 6107....D574V....currently in circulation in India, Canada, Germany, Japan and Denmark.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2022)

But at Avian Flu Talk, they seem to miss the vaccine connections of the very mutations they are mouthing off about.

It was the Omicron mutation that gave World Prisoners the first clue: the vaccine-linked mutation, N969K (USMB search).

Avian Flu Talk: '954....D574V.'

When one take a less cyclopian view of coronavirus mutations than the one we see at the just-barely-maintaining Avian Flu Talk, one is more effectively clued up about the communist virus. AFT misses the link to (deletions [italics]):



			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7095789/bin/41591_2004_BFnm10
		

' HCoV-NL63:  G954, deletion begins @955....HCoV-229E: G954, deletion begins @ 955.

HCoV-NL63: deletion begins @ 574....HCoV-229E, deletion begins @ 573.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 4, 2022)

As Rand Paul addresses gain-of-function on Capitol Hill, a look at alternate technologies:

2 Jun 2020 Sorensen, et al, Biovacc-19 Operates on Non-Human-Like Epitopes








						Biovacc-19: A Candidate Vaccine for Covid-19 (SARS-CoV-2) Developed from Analysis of its General Method of Action for Infectivity - PubMed
					

This study presents the background, rationale and method of action of Biovacc-19, a candidate vaccine for corona virus disease 2019 (Covid-19), now in advanced preclinical development, which has already passed the first acute toxicity testing. Unlike conventionally developed vaccines...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We have therefore examinned and published here sequences and alignments of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) spike protein....structure and function relevant cys-cys loops, to discover what is - and is not - revealed at amino acid level analysis of sequences by previous authors and to elicit the general mode of action for infectivity of this virus.
....
We have also looked at the naked coronavirus spike protein as a concept for the basis of a vaccine, which we have rejected because of the high risk of contamination with human-like epitopes (HL). Analysis shows 78.4% similarity with HL epitopes.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 5, 2022)

According to the media, there were 3 scientists to testify. Only one of them have been mentioned (Ebright) so the names and discourse of the other two remain unknown. This is absurd for a 2022 media.

Ebright


			https://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright
		


The autopsy controversy includes Schirmacher, though Schirmacher's findings have correlated with Sorensen, Dalgleish, and Susrud's findings, which latter findings have reversed the burden of proof in the lab-origin hypothesis of SARS-CoV-2. 

1. Aug 2022 Schirmacher P, et al








						Cell tropism and viral clearance during SARS-CoV-2 lung infection - PubMed
					

Pulmonary capillary microthrombosis has been proposed as a major pathogenetic factor driving severe COVID-19. Autopsy studies reported endothelialitis but it is under debate if it is caused by SARS-CoV-2 infection of endothelial cells. In this study, RNA in situ hybridization was used to detect...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The subsequent correlating report(s) must start with this one: 

https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/The EvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 5, 2022)

See URL in post # 1046.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 5, 2022)

As will be shown, the Schirmacher-Sorensen, et al reports will link to melanoma. By default, this will link to Baric using Calu-3 cancer cells in which to grow bat corona-like viruses.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 5, 2022)

Taking Ebright's file, one notices an earlier report that includes the furin cleavage site:

23 Sep 2021 Ebright / Furin Cleavage Site








						Leaked Grant Proposal Details High-Risk Coronavirus Research
					

The proposal, rejected by U.S. military research agency DARPA, describes the insertion of human-specific cleavage sites into SARS-related bat coronaviruses.




					theintercept.com
				




Below, Hunter's laptop is mentioned in the same article with furin cleavage site, so Metabiota's collection of African viruses and Anne Rimoin's collecting of a coronavirus is up for further scrutiny, because both monkeypox and coronavirus is vectored by the same animal, Big Eared Swamp Rat, Malacomys longipes:

Post #10, "Chinese Defector, High Ranking Minister: Chinese Flu and Spies in the U.S., Includes China Knowing Everything on Hunter's Laptop, and Biden Family"





						Chinese Defector, High Ranking minister:  Chinese Flu and spies in the U.S., includes China knowing everything on hunter's laptop, and biden family.
					

This defector:  Now, we know the defector’s name.    RedState:   RedState’s sources confirmed that the defector is, in fact, Dong [Jingwei], that he was in charge of counterintelligence efforts in China, and that he flew to the United States in mid-February, allegedly to visit his daughter at a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




As far as is known, furin cleavage site from the Malacomys coronavirus is unavailable for comparison with SARS-CoV-2 furin cleavage site.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 5, 2022)

Thus, if Wuhan Institute of Virology has synthesized monkeypox, they cannot help but know about Anne Rimoin's involvement with the collection of a coronavirus in Africa linked to a monkeypox vector, Big Eared Swamp Rat, Malacomys longipes.



			Coronavirus PREDICT_CoV-74 clone 292105 RNA-dependent RNA polymerase g - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Aug 5, 2022)

Thus, Richard Ebright does not give the actual date for the start-up of GOF oversight in 2014, though the Malacomys coronavirus was collected on 25 Mar 2014. Where are the spike sequences for this virus so that they may be compared with SARS-CoV-2 spike?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 6, 2022)

BADGER IS DEF A PHARMA SHILL. WEF MEMBER MAYBE?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2022)

Scrutinizing GoF/Origin testimonies, there are pertinent videos extant:

3 Aug 2022


			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2022)

Post # 1,057: @ 3 Aug: "Esvelt says synthesizing a virus has become 1,000x cheaper."

That's not the first thing to notice. The first few seconds of the video begin with the furin cleavage site, quickly moving past it. There's no context in which the prisoner-audience can judge how the furin cleavage site is relevant in the first place. USMB search: furin


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2022)

Member Statements

Chair Margaret Wood Hassan D (NH)
Ranking Member Rand Paul R (KY)
Steven Quay, MD, PhD
Kevin M. Esvelt, PhD

Esvelt is a deceptive, arrogant fucker, and we will be showing why he's an asshole. The Senate video, above, begins with the mention of furin, an amino acid sequence that determines host range, though Esvelt never himself mentions furin in the testimony:

Esvelt Testimony


			https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Esvelt%20Testimony.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Peter Daszak collected a bat coronavirus in Yunnan, China in 2011 and it came into the possession of Ralph Baric, UNC Chapel Hill. Just when Baric may have received the virus is not known.

Sach's interview can't be exclusively placed in the USMB Conspiracy forum because it exists outside that forum.

As we align the furin cleavage site mentioned in the U.S. Senate with other takes on that sequence, we note that Lancet's Sach's still does not seem to be aware the of the Sorensen, et al paper, but does mention Daszak and says that he is lying:









						Why the Chair of the Lancet’s COVID-19 Commission Thinks The US Government Is Preventing a Real Investigation Into the Pandemic  ❧ Current Affairs
					

<p>Prof. Jeffrey Sachs says he is “pretty convinced [COVID-19] came out of US lab biotechnology” and warns that there is dangerous virus research taking place without public oversight. </p>




					www.currentaffairs.org
				



'....RRAR, the furin cleavage site, or maybe it's eight, RRARSVAS....

Sachs: Well, more than that: I appointed him - this was Peter Daszak  - I appointed him to chair the task force of the pandemic commission that I was running for the Lancet....and then I realized that he was not telling me the truth....'

So Ron Johnson (apparently the one in the Senate video) is probably lying and knows more about the important furin site than he is letting on, though nonetheless denigrates it in front of the American audience, while simultaneously asks Esvelt about something else. One can see that Saсhs is (correctly) taking furin seriously.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Emily Kopp seems to be unaware of Fau Chi's 26 Ap 2012 U.S. Senate testimony on dual use as the Mojiang miners were going into the hospital:



			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp
		

' 2 Aug "At the time I wrote this, I was accused of cherrypicking, misinformation and conspiracy theories. Which makes it all the more striking that this lab director recently joined other scientists in calling for more regulation of gain-of-function research." '


			https://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/news/center-news/pdfs/220629-RecstostrengthenUSGePPPandDURCPolicies.pdf
		

'....dual use....'

The diligent reader will go back and consult the chron for this timing, because it was about two months after Sorensen, et al published their stunningly intelligent report on SARS-CoV-2's un-natural origin:

21 Sep 2020 CIA Launches First Federal Lab


			https://www.c4isrnet.com/it.networks/2020/09/21/ciaa-launches-first-federal-lab/


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

https://www.c4isrnet.com/it.networks/2020/09/21/cia-launches-first-federal-lab/


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Likkmee was on the right track, though incorrect, in post # 1,039 of the snake meat thread, which was closed down on 7 Oct 2020, because the mod thought it was too scattered and not on track. The pertinent posts we will be used in comparing the Sorensen, et al report of 13 Jul 2020:

Post # 1,022-1,024 (male bias/lesbianism), 1,034, 1,042, 555. The Chrysemys (painted turtle, Washington State) link will be further scrutinized.
Ab8 / University of Pittsburgh / Frederick, Md.





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We link anti-inflammatory activity of baricitinib use in COVID-19 therapy to the plant genus, Salvia. Like chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, baricitinib is used in lupus (CLE & SLE) treatment.  14 Sep 2020 Baricitinib / Anti-Inflammatory...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




We will be comparing these things with a vaccine that links turtle Mycobacterium.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Kentucky Fried Chicken has been a part of China for some time, so when we begin to investigate the origins of furin itself, the earliest entry is from Kentucky, though prisoners can't read the report:

1951 Furin / Kentucky








						INDUSTRIAL expansion in Kentucky sets fast pace for industrial health team - PubMed
					

INDUSTRIAL expansion in Kentucky sets fast pace for industrial health team




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Edward Hooper (aidsorigins) is familiar with Australia's E.C. Holmes, who has co-authored papers with Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC).

Furin








						Furin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....anthrax toxin, Pseudomonas exotoxin and papillomaviruses must be processed by furin....HIV, ebola, Marburg, dengue, influenza.'

Furin's link to Yong-Zhen Zhang is here:
Jun 2014 Papillomavirus in Rural China / Y-Z Zhang, et al








						A parallel study of careHPV and Hybrid Capture 2 human papillomavirus DNA testing for cervical cancer screening in rural China - PubMed
					

Hybrid Capture 2 (HC2) has been demonstrated to be a feasible screening method for cervical cancer. Based upon HC2 technology, careHPV is a simple, rapid, accurate, and inexpensive screening test for women in low-resource settings. This study aims to characterize both the careHPV test and HC2...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



' QIAGEN (Md.); U. Miami Miller School of Medicine; Vanderbilt U. (Tn.)....'

Zhang has also been involved with fatal viruses vectored by ticks in Hebei Province, and a tick link to furin is here, recalling SARS-CoV-2 RRAR:

(2005) Vienna, Austria, Tick-Borne Encephalitis Resuscitating Mutation RRTR








						Resuscitating mutations in a furin cleavage-deficient mutant of the flavivirus tick-borne encephalitis virus - PubMed
					

Cleavage of the viral surface protein prM by the proprotein convertase furin is a key step in the maturation process of flavivirus particles. A mutant of tick-borne encephalitis virus (TBEV) carrying a deletion mutation within the furin recognition motif of protein prM (changing R-T-R-R to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC) is linked to Huaiyangshan virus vectored by the Asian Longhorn tick, Haemaphysalis longicornis:

Mar 2016 Zhang Y-Z, et al, Huaiyangshan Virus








						The emergence and cross species transmission of newly discovered tick-borne Bunyavirus in China - PubMed
					

A novel tick-borne Bunyavirus, discovered in China and later in South Korea and Japan, is now known as Huaiyangshan virus or severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome virus and has been identified as the causative agent of a hemorrhagic fever-like disease. Of five species of ticks carrying...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Symptoms caused by SARS-CoV-2 "vaccines" link to Huiaynagshan and Hebei Province (Wuhan region):

Severe Fever with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome, 2010-2018 / Haemaphysalis longicornis
See map for two locations in Hebei Province, and many locations in neighboring province:








						Epidemiology and Ecology of Severe Fever With Thrombocytopenia Syndrome in China, 2010‒2018 - PubMed
					

Surveillance of SFTS and intervention programs need to be targeted at areas ecologically suitability for vector ticks and in the vicinity of migratory birds to curb the growing epidemic.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Yong-Zhen Zhang's Huaiyangshan bunyavirus link to furin is the E.C. Holmes (Zhang's co-author) link to bunyavirus furin, Zhang-Holmes reports being only one month apart:

Australia Feb 2016  Culex Mosquitoes Bunyavirus








						Discovery and characterisation of a new insect-specific bunyavirus from Culex mosquitoes captured in northern Australia - PubMed
					

Insect-specific viruses belonging to significant arboviral families have recently been discovered. These viruses appear to be maintained within the insect population without the requirement for replication in a vertebrate host. Mosquitoes collected from Badu Island in the Torres Strait in 2003...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The detection of a functional furin cleavage motif upstream of the two glycoproteins in the M segment-encoded polyprotein suggests that BADUV may employ a unique strategy to process the virion glycoprotein.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Alina Chan does not mention the SFTS link for Yong-Zhen Zhang (this thread, post # 1,066) but does mention SFTS:


			https://twitter.com/Ayjchan
		

' 4 Mar 2022....1.) Potential animal hosts of the virus were sold at the market in late 2019.
nature.com "Animal Sales from Wuhan Wet Markets Immediately Prior to the COVID-19 Pandemic"....over the period May 2017-Nov 2019 we were conducting unrelated routine monthly surveys of all 17 wet market shops selling live wild animals....This was intended to identify the source of the tick-borne (no human-to-human transmission) Severe Fever with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome (SFTS) following an outbreak in Hubei Province 2009-2010 in which there was an unusually high initial case fatality rate of 30%.'

This is why it was absurd in the Senate for Ron Johnson to flippantly dismiss furin while talking to another asshole that never mentions furin in his terstimony.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Before returning to Sorensen, et al. for Mycobacterium/vaccine research, Chan and the Nature.com article can be retrieved in this origins thread:


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Readers can see that Worobey et al is mentioned in 1.) for 4 Mar 2022. Worobey will link to what Edward Hooper has to say.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Edward Hooper's entries for Worobey:
www.aidsorigins.com/?s=Worobey


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

As readers can see in Hooper, above,  "Latest Update on COVID Origins"....'that was issued by the Minority Staff of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, led by Republican Michael McCaul. This appears to be the contribution made by the Republican side of the House to the debate initiated by Joe Biden in May....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

For Chan's 11 points, point 2.) links to the Chinese CDC, and at the time 4 Mar 2022) this report was still in peer-review and yet unpublished. This is the Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC) connection linking to papillomavirus furin (post 1,065). Furin thus links to cervical cancer.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Chan's point 3.) for ascertainment bias, scrolling down to the CDC report "Cluster of Pneumonia cases -Wuhan" for George F. Gao. Here is what Kennedy says:

'George Gao, the director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control (CCDC), worried about how to suppress the inevitable "rumors" that the virus is laboratory generated: "People believe, 'This is manmade'....[and that] some pharmaceutical company made this virus." Two months after speaking these words, Gao himself would lead the Chinese effort to tamp down rumors of lab creation. Gao also orchestrated the Chinese government drive to vaccinate a billion Chinese citizens (Event 201, Pandemic Exercise Segment 4, Transcript 1, 7 Aug 2020).'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 427)

1. 13 July 2020, Sorensen et al paper on non-natural SARS-CoV-2 origins.

2. Aug 2020, Event 201 (Johns Hopkins).

3. 21 Sep 2020 CIA creates new lab.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2022)

Alina Chan's page (this thread, post # 1,067) links to current poliovirus in New York City, because the wet market surveillance was also looking for picornaviruses. We posted the Chinese CDC's co-author with E.C. Holmes, Yong-Zhen Zhang, in post # 1,065 for papillomavirus, which linked QIAGEN to Gaithersburg, Maryland. This was a furin link, a link Ron Johnson never testified to the U.S. Senate about. 

Seneca Valley Virus infected Chinese buffalo, but it was first discovered in Gaithersburg, Maryland.

1.) Seneca Valley Virus Discovery








						Oncolytic Seneca Valley Virus: past perspectives and future directions - PubMed
					

Seneca Valley Virus isolate 001 (SVV-001) is an oncolytic RNA virus of the Picornaviridae family. It is also the first picornavirus discovered of the novel genus Senecavirus. SVV-001 replicates through an RNA intermediate, bypassing a DNA phase, and is unable to integrate into the host genome...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



' SVV-001 was originally discovered by Genetic Therapy, Inc. (Gaithersburg, Md. USA) in 2002 as a contaminant in cell culture of human retinoblasts, believed to be introduced through the bovine serum or porcine trypsin that was in the culture media....it had the same profile to cardiovirus (myocarditis) and was initially thought to be a recombinant cardiovirus, but subsequently placed in Picornaviridae....12 outbreaks in California, Illinois, Iowa, La., Mn., NJ., NC.'

Due to SARS-CoV-2, MSM mostly failed to cover this outbreak in Chinese buffalo, but it was in the same province as SARS-CoV-1:

Oct 2021 Seneca Valley Virus / Guandong Buffalo Mouth Ulcers








						Buffalo-Origin Seneca Valley Virus in China: First Report, Isolation, Genome Characterization, and Evolution Analysis - PubMed
					

Pigs are the main host of Seneca Valley virus (SVV), previously known as Senecavirus A (SVA). Pigs affected by SVV have vesicles in the nose, hooves, and limp and may cause death in some severe cases. Occasionally, SVV has also been detected in mice, houseflies, environmental equipment, and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The reason this buffalo outbreak and wet-market surveillance (May 2017-Nov 2019) links to Beijing CDC's golden-boy virologist, Yong-Zhen Zhang and by default his co-author, Australia's E.C. Holmes, is because, like post # 1,065 co-authored by Y-Z Zhang and Qiagen Gaithersburg, Seneca Valley virus, discovered in Gaithersburg (uses anthrax toxin receptor [italics]), linking to the anthrax-furin also shown in post # 1,065.

Therefore, Anne Rimoin's relationship to Metabiota for the collection of an African coronavirus will be further scrutinized, because of what will be posted concerning Edward Hooper's mention of lack of HIV data for early U.S. cases and his mention of Quesso (forthcoming):

Linking to Chinese CDC wet-market surveilling for viruses, including picornaviruses, Rimoin has talked about California monkeypox in recent media. We have already shown in this thread Rimoin's link to collected African coronaviruses (DRC).

Jul 2021  WHO's Revised Polio Immunization / iVDPV








						The Molecular Evolution of Type 2 Vaccine-Derived Polioviruses in Individuals with Primary Immunodeficiency Diseases - PubMed
					

The oral poliovirus vaccine (OPV), which prevents person-to-person transmission of poliovirus by inducing robust intestinal immunity, has been a crucial tool for global polio eradication. However, polio outbreaks, mainly caused by type 2 circulating vaccine-derived poliovirus (cVDPV2), are...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....WHO implemented a revised polio immunization policy in the Global Polio Eradication Initiative Strategic Plan 2013-2018 that eliminates the Type 2 component from tOPV in Ap 2016, thereby switching from tOPV to the bivalent OPV (bOPV) including only Types 1 & 3. At the same time, WHO encouraged at least one dose of IPV for routine immunization to maintain population immunity against Type 2 poliovirus.

In addition, a global stockpile of monovalent Type 2 OPV (mOPV) was prepared and maintained for response to cVDPV2 outbreaks. As expected, immediately after the switch to bOPV, few cVDPV2 epidemics were identified, only in DRC and Syria in 2017. However, the number of cVDPV2 outbreaks has been growing since 2018.'

Thus, Rimoin's/Metabiota's African coronavirus(es) indeed link to Chinese CDC wet-market surveillance, monkeypox in the DRC, and to polio-HIV immunity in the population of DRC. This links to the pathology Edward Hooper discovered: no HIV data (= immunity data) for early U.S. cases.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2022)

So we think at least two assholes who were dramatizing their Senate testimonies knew more about furin and anthrax than meets the eye. The symptoms of Chinese buffalo Seneca virus infection mimics SARS-CoV-2 "vaccine" sequelae:

Buffalo (Bubalus) Senecavirus








						Buffalo-Origin Seneca Valley Virus in China: First Report, Isolation, Genome Characterization, and Evolution Analysis - PubMed
					

Pigs are the main host of Seneca Valley virus (SVV), previously known as Senecavirus A (SVA). Pigs affected by SVV have vesicles in the nose, hooves, and limp and may cause death in some severe cases. Occasionally, SVV has also been detected in mice, houseflies, environmental equipment, and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In severe cases, limping and death occur due to acute myocarditis, heart degeneration, transient fever, and neurological pathology.'

So a picornavirus shares the same host with a coronavirus:

Jan 2008  Italy / Bubalus bubalus Coronavirus








						Biological and genetic analysis of a bovine-like coronavirus isolated from water buffalo (Bubalus bubalis) calves - PubMed
					

We describe the isolation, biological and genetic characterization of a host-range variant of bovine coronavirus (BCoV) detected in water buffalo (Bubalus bubalis). By conventional and real-time RT-PCR assays, the virus was demonstrated in the intestinal contents of two 20-day-old buffalo calves...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 9, 2022)

As far as is known, Anne Rimmoin's/Metabiota's Congo Basin coronavirus spike sequence is unpublished:

6 Aug 2022


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2022)

Before getting to alternate vaccine protocols for coronaviruses based on Mycobacterium, a monkeypox report is here:









						Explainer: Monkeypox in the U.S.: Where could it spread next?
					

The virus continues to be largely transmitted among gay and bisexual men, but experts say the disease could spill over into other populations.




					www.reuters.com
				



'....Experts point to the way HIV spread as a possible indicator for where the virus will go next. In Africa, where MPXV has been circulating since the 1970s, 60% of cases are male, 40% of cases are in women. 

"One reason may be that the virus appears to be "very efficiently transmitted through anal receptive intercourse and to some degree oral sex," said Dr. Celine Gounder, an infectious diseases epidemiologist and editor-at-large at Kaiser Health News....and go where HIV did, and that's going into the communities of color in the rural South.'

This obviously should be compared with SIV in non-human primates in the Bokenda area circa 1970, mentioned previously.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2022)

This 4 Aug 2022 report by the New England Journal of Medicine will alert readers to the Mojiang virus that came from the same source as SARS-CoV-2's (now) second closest relative, RaTG13. Reference #8 is the Peter Daszak (Eco Health Alliance) link:

NEJM, 387(5): 470-2, A Zoonotic Henipavirus in Febrile Patients in China








						A Zoonotic Henipavirus in Febrile Patients in China - PubMed
					

A Zoonotic Henipavirus in Febrile Patients in China




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....LayV is most phylogenetically related to Mojiang henipavirus, which was discovered in southern China....accompanied by abnormalities of thrombocytopenia (35%), leukopenia(54%), impaired liver (35%) and kidney (8%) function. Among 25 species of animal surveyed, LayV RNA was predominantly detected in shrews....may be a natural reservoir.'

Congo shrews now link to Edward Hooper's origins hypothesis for HIV-1 & 2 with this Kisangani report:

Dec 2019 Shrews / Biogeographical Pattern in the Congo Basin








						Shrews (Soricidae) of the lowland forests around Kisangani (DR Congo) - PubMed
					

This paper collates the efforts on shrew research from the wider region around Kisangani, in the centre of the Congo Basin. Apart from sampling information, the dataset includes morphological measures, DNA sequences and photographs. This dataset is therefore critical in the study of the taxonomy...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2022)

Because Daszak links to shrews for henipavirus, Hooper links Worobey to the Congo Basin which will then focus on Malacomys swamp rat for vectoring corona- and monkeypox viruses:

www.aidsorigins.com/michael-worobeys-possession-of-1950s-tissue-samples-from-stanleyville-kisangani/


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2022)

This site has a long list of publications that cover the same time span, though does not seem to show the Sorensen, Dalgleish, Susrud report: 

9 Aug 2022 Critic of Congressional Probe Into Gain-of-Function Research Helped Fund Wuhan Gain-of-Function Study








						Critic of congressional probe into gain-of-function research helped fund Wuhan gain-of-function study - U.S. Right to Know
					

A prominent scientist who has denounced a congressional investigation into gain-of-function research helped fund Wuhan Institute of Virology gain-of-function work flagged by congressional investigators.  Peter Hotez, dean of the Baylor College of Medicine National School of Tropical Medicine...



					usrtk.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

The glaring pathology of the report (post # 1,080) is that it lets Baric off the hook by never mentioning that the virus they're talking about came from the outskirts of Kunming, collected by Daszak, et al in 2011. How did Baric get this communist virus in the first place?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

Folta says not to trust USTRK (post # 1,080).

9 Aug 2022 


			https://twitter.com/kevinfolta
		

' USRTK is a hate group. They have pages on me that ignore all of my scholarship, accomplishments, and decades of work in the public interest. They now target pandemic associated doctors to stay relevant. Don't trust them.'
************************************************************************

We have very recently mentioned ticks at USMB (USMB search 'Jo Rogers', 'Rickettsia raoulti' 'Yong-Zhen Zhang' and we have mentioned ticks in conjunction with the reservoirs of SARS-CoV-1, Ixodes. Ixodes scapularis vectors Lyme disease, and Pfizer is now going into phase III for a Lyme disease vaccine.

8 Aug 2022 Pfizer-Valneva





						Pfizer and Valneva Initiate Phase 3 Study of Lyme Disease Vaccine Candidate VLA15
					

Approximately 6,000 participants 5 years of age and older will be enrolled in Lyme disease-endemic regions in Europe and the U.S. Pfizer Inc. (NYSE: PFE) and Valneva SE (Nasdaq: VALN; Euronext Paris: VLA) today announced the initiation of a Phase 3 clinical study, Vaccine Against Lyme for...




					investors.pfizer.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

Mistaken Assumptions of SARS-CoV-2 Origin May Have Led To Improperly Designed Vaccines

The USRTK website (previous posts) never mentions Sorensen, et al. This deletion is suspicious, as anyone who has read Sorensen et al should agree. Sorensen et al's vaccine approach considers the dangers of mRNA vaccine, and here is where African coronaviruses and non-human primate immunodeficiency viruses come together. Hooper tracks chimp SIV, but ends up on the wrong geographical coordinate to link it to coronaviruses (Rimoin/Metabiota) in a natural reservoir, as will later be shown on maps of the Congo Basin.

Jun 2020 Biovacc-19 Vaccine








						Biovacc-19: A Candidate Vaccine for Covid-19 (SARS-CoV-2) Developed from Analysis of its General Method of Action for Infectivity - PubMed
					

This study presents the background, rationale and method of action of Biovacc-19, a candidate vaccine for corona virus disease 2019 (Covid-19), now in advanced preclinical development, which has already passed the first acute toxicity testing. Unlike conventionally developed vaccines...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Unlike conventionally developed vaccines, Biovacc-19's method of operation is upon nonhuman-like (NHL) epitopes in 21.6% of the composition of SARS-CoV-2 spike protein, which displays distinct distributed charge including the presence of a charged furin-like cleavage site.

Mistaken assumptions about SARS-CoV-2's aetiology risk creating ineffective or actively harmful vaccines, including risk of antibody-dependent enhancement. Such problems in vaccine design are illustrated from past experience in the human immunodeficiency viruses domain.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

Democrat's Marionette Theatre: Fentanyl-Eating Baboonism vs. the Communist Virus

As with the USRTK site and no reference for Sorensen, et al, so too was the nazi dem-controlled media in Jun 2020:

8 Aug 2022  Dr. Mollie James Full Presentation
'@ timepoint 2:17: George Floyd Incident/BLM "Social justice is more important than the risk of covid; Drs Tess Lawrie, Pierre Kory, Peter McCullough removed from the internet. Couldn't find references. " '


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

On the Tracks of SARS-CoV-2 Origins: Vaccine Development

At timepoint 3:25 in Dr. James' video is the ivermectin sequence, aligning with Zelenko, Raoult, et al's use of azithromycin against SARS-CoV-2, which will be shown to connect with Biovacc-19 vaccine via species of Mycobacterium.









						Biovacc-19: A Candidate Vaccine for Covid-19 (SARS-CoV-2) Developed from Analysis of its General Method of Action for Infectivity - PubMed
					

This study presents the background, rationale and method of action of Biovacc-19, a candidate vaccine for corona virus disease 2019 (Covid-19), now in advanced preclinical development, which has already passed the first acute toxicity testing. Unlike conventionally developed vaccines...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....It has been known for several years that Bacillus Cslmette-Guerin (BCG) can enhance a TH-1 response and can be used as an adjuvant for cell-based vaccines such as the melanoma cell-based Cancervax pioneered by Donald Morton. However, it cannot be used repeatedly because it will induce a non-specific humoral response that will enhance cancer progression.
....
IMM-101 is a systemic immune modulator containing a suspension of heat-killed whole cell Mycobacterium obuense, a rapidly dividing, environmental and harmless saprophyte....Of particular relevance to the development of Biovacc-19 is that the majority of patients who have received IMM-101 for advanced cancer have reported that, subsequently, they have not experienced the usual seasonal colds or influenzas from which they had previously suffered.

IMM-101 has been administered to over 300 patients without a single side effect and is therefore a safe product to consider as a single priming adjuvant. Unpublished observations by these authors (Dalgleish) have suggested that this agent was the best adjuvant for producing effective immune responses against melanoma antigens.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

Linking Mycobacterium to Australia and two Missouri counties for Heartland virus, first links to Bacillus-Calmette vaccine and buruli ulcer caused by Mycobacterium ulcerans. Caution: graphic images.

Yahoo search: 'buruli ulcer photos.'

BCG Vaccine








						BCG vaccine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....buruli ulcer....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

It's now fairly easy to guess why Fau Chi gets the D614G mutation backwards in his video, the "freudian slip" at that 6:45 timepoint: he is probably thinking about fatal heartland virus in Missouri:

Post #406 Fau Chi video





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Because SARS-CoV-2 D614G (aspartic acid-to-glycine) mutation links precisely to the VSV of ebola vaccine, a Pubmed search ‘ebola aspartic glycine,’ yielded no references. Next, an ‘ebola mutations’ search yielded Niemann-Pick references, so a refined search was attempted: ‘Niemann-Pick aspartic...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




We have established in this thread, buruli ulcer at Wikipedia and at Yahoo. We now establish buruli ulcer vectored by Australian opossums.

Ap 2019 Australia: Buruli Ulcer / Opossum








						Buruli Ulcer in Australia - PubMed
					

<span><i>Mycobacterium ulcerans</i>, the causative agent of Buruli ulcer, was discovered by Australian scientists during the investigation of an unusual cluster of destructive skin ulcers affecting residents of the Bairnsdale region in the temperate Australian state of Victoria. The disease was...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jun 2015  Missouri Heartland Virus








						Serological investigation of heartland virus (Bunyaviridae: Phlebovirus) exposure in wild and domestic animals adjacent to human case sites in Missouri 2012-2013 - PubMed
					

Heartland virus (HRTV; Bunyaviridae: Phlebovirus) has recently emerged as a causative agent of human disease characterized by thrombocytopenia and leukopenia in the United States. The lone star tick (Amblyomma americanum L.) has been implicated as a vector. To identify candidate vertebrate...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Andrew and Nodaway counties, nw Missouri.'

We now link pseudotyped VSV, which is the viral basis for ebola vaccine to the precise SARS-CoV-2 mutation, D614G:

25 Aug 2021 Post #202 Uniprot SARS-CoV-2 D614G Mutation / VSV Pseudotyped Increased Production





						Fauci's folly, how long are we going to stand for this?
					

Whether made in a clinic or natural, Fauci said that a pandemic would be worth the cost of this kind of research. Anyone who would say something like this has no business being the head of anything.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Thus we think Fau's "freudian slip" occurred due to the fatal Heartland virus in Missouri, which, as has been shown, links to tick-borne SFTS and Beijing CDC's golden-boy virologist, Yong-Zhen Zhang:

Pseudotyped VSV with Attached Heartland Virus Envelope








						Characterization of pseudotyped vesicular stomatitis virus bearing the heartland virus envelope glycoprotein - PubMed
					

The heartland virus (HRTV) is a novel phlebovirus that causes severe infections in the USA and closely related to the severe fever thrombocytopenia syndrome virus (SFTSV), a causative agent for SFTS in Asia. The entry mechanisms of HRTV remain unclear. Here, we developed the pseudotyped...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

USMB search: 'Haemaphysalis longicornis'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2022)

While not yet having connected Zelenko-Raoult azithromycin to animal reservoirs of Mycobacterium species, we stumbled upon a forgotten USMB post that is quite relevant to this thread. We're confident that Edward Hooper should know about this Belgian link if he doesn't already. The reader will understand more of this Belgian journal's importance on the polio trajectory for the Congo Basin and what Hooper says on his website.
www.aidsorigins.com

14 Jul 2019 Mindwars' Tick Thread, Post #7





						Clone tick that can reproduce on it's own has drained blood from livestock threatens humans
					

Powassan virus. Symptoms can include fever, vomiting and seizures, according to the Centers for Disease Control. North Carolina’s Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services put out a press release saying that the death of five cows was linked to acute anemia caused by tick infestations. “The...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2022)

This is where Kennedy links the D614G mutation:

'More Lies and Bad Data....He regularly expressed his belief that post-infection immunity was highly likely (with occasional waffling on this topic) although he took the public position that natural immunity did not contribute to protecting the population. He supported COVID jabs for previously infected Americans, defying overwhelming scientific evidence that post-COVID inoculations were both unnecessary and dangerous (16,17). Under questioning on September 9, 2021,Dr. Fauci conceded he could cite no scientific justification for this policy (18)

In September 2021, in a statement justifying COVID vaccine mandates to school children, Dr. Fauci dreamily recounted his own grade school measles and mumps vaccines - an unlikely memory, since those vaccines weren't available until 1963 and 1967, and Dr. Fauci attended grade school in the 1940s.

16. Wen Shi Li, et al, Antibody-dependent enhancement of SARS-CoV-2 vaccines and therapies, Nature Microbiology (Sep 9, 2020)

17. Noura Yahi et al, Infection-enhancing anti-SARS-CoV-2 antibodies recognize both the original Wuhan/D614G strain snd Delta variants. A potential risk for mass vaccination? Journal of Infection, (Aug 9, 2021) 
(Kennedy, op cit, pp. 3-4)

We have already posted the increased production of VSV pseudoparticles caused by the D614G SARS-CoV-2 mutation.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2022)

(18) Jordan Lancaster, Fauci Doesn't Have An Answer To Why Those Who Recovered From COVID Are Required To Take Vaccine, The Daily Caller, 10 Sep 2021

This is certainly comparable to Fau Chi getting the D614G mutation backwards in the video, because it occurred in Germany and in China within ~one week of one another.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2022)

There are three scenarios:
1.) SARS-CoV-s evolving in nature.*
2.) SARS-CoV-s evolving in the lab
*Assuming Homo sapiens is part of nature.

13 Aug 2022 Long Covid: Legal Disability








						Long COVID Patients Are Still Searching for Answers
					

Long COVID lingers long after a COVID-19 infection has cleared. In the absence of clear answers, patients must become their own experts.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2022)

'1. Dr. Fauci's first approach was to abort the three-year clinical trials at six months and then vaccinate the controls - a preemption that would prevent detection of long-term injuries, including pathogenic priming.

2. Second, as COVID Czar, Dr. Fauci stubbornly refused to fix HHS's designed-to-fail vaccine injury surveillance system (VEARS), which systematically suppresses reporting of most vaccine injuries.

3. Third, Dr. Fauci's trump card was his capacity to enlist mainstream and social media compaines to make reporting of injuries and deaths disappear from the airwaves, newspapers, and the Internet, and therefore from the public consciousness. Facebook, Google, and the television networks purged doctors and scientists who reported pathogenic priming, and censored reports about the waves of other vaccine injuries.

As a federal official sworn for four decades to uphold the Constitution, Dr. Fauci should have been champion of free speech and vigorous debate during the pandemic. Instead, he worked hand in glove with Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, and other Bit=g Tech titans to censor criticism of his various mandates and suppress information about vaccine injuries, including discussion of pathogenic priming.

Email traffic shows that Dr. Fauci colluded directly with Mark Zuckerberg and the social media platforms to censor doctors who reported vaccine failures, harms, deaths, to deplatform public health advocates like myself, and to evict and muzzle patients who reported their own injuries. The science journals, utterly dependent on Pharma advertising, obligingly refused to publish studies on the rash of deadly and debilitating jab reactions.

The Bill Gates-funded fact-checking organization, Politifact, worked with Pharma-funded fact-checkers like FactCheck, which receives funding from Robert Wood Johnson Foundation, and whose current CEO is Richard Besser, former acting head of the CDC, who owns $1.8 billion in Johnson & Johnson stock to "debunk" stories and studies of vaccine injuries.

On October 7, 2021, Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of mRNA vaccine, complained in a tweet that America's people were almost utterly blind to the floods of adverse vaccine events that were killing and debilitating their countrymen: "The real problem here is the damn press and internet giants. The press and these tech players act to manufacture and reinforce 'consensus' around selected and approved narratives. And then this is being weaponized to attack dissenters, including highly qualified physicians." 
....
Fourth, Dr. Fauci allowed CDC to discourage autopsies in deaths following vaccination.

Fifth, Dr. Fauci populated the key FDA and CDC committees with NIAID, NIH, and Gates Foundation grantees and loyalists to insure rubber-stamp approvals for his mRNA vaccines, without any long-term injury studies.

Sixth, by vaccinating the entire population, Dr. Fauci seems to be striving to eliminate the control group, to hid vaccine injuries.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci pp. 72-5)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

SARS-CoV-2's close relative came from a copper mine. On the genetics of the following case, GATA genes are implicated in congenital heart disease (USMB search 'gata'):









						Model who had legs amputated due to COVID leaves hospital for birthday
					

Claire Bridges, 20, had both her legs amputated after suffering complications from COVID-19 and followers have been floored by her resilience.




					nypost.com
				




Keeping in mind Zelenko's protocol for zinc (previous posts), there is,

'Recent findings with the cardiac transcription factor NKX2.5, TBX5, and GATA4 exemplify the synergy between human genetics and studies of model organisms for understanding the etiology of human congenital heart disease. Numerous point mutations have been identified in Nkx 2.5 in families with atrial septal defects and progressive cardiac conduction abnormalities.
....
Like the NKX2.5 and TBX5 mutations, mutations in the zinc-finger-containing protein GATA4 cause similar atrial and ventricular septal defects in autosomal dominant nonsyndromic human pedigrees. GATA4 or related proteins are essential for cardiogenesis in flies, fish, and mice. Like NKX2.5, GATA4 and TBX5 also form a complex to regulate downstream genes, such as myosin heavy chain (MHC).

Consistent with an important role for such combinatorial interactions, a familial GATA4 point mutation disrupts GATA4's ability to interact with TBX5. Conversely, several human TBX5 mutations disrupt TBX5 interaction with GATA4 suggesting that the two cooperate in cardiac septation events. Confirming a genetic interraction between the two proteins, mice heterozygous for GATA4 and TBX5 mutations are embryonic lethal from a myocardial defect and severe hypoplasia of the endocardial cushion tissue necessary for valvuloseptal development.
....
Although the compendium of septal genes regulated by these transcription factors is unknown, it is intriguing that mutations in human MHC, a direct target of GATA4, TBX5, and NKX2.5, also cause atrial septal defects. This observation suggests a possible mechanism by which these genes cause septation defects.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis, Ch. 10 Molecular Regulation of Cardiogenesis)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Claire's heart condition for GATA4 links SARS-CoV-2's connection to overweight diabetics. This is comparable to Baric's experiments with bat coronaviruses in Calu-3 (cancer) cells.

Epstein/Anne M. Slavotinek, Chapter 118  CHD and Diaphragmatic Hernia:
'The importance of GATA4 in cardiac development cannot be overstated. GATA-4 was first shown to be essential for the induction of cardiac differentiation in the P19 embryonal carcinoma cell line. P19 cells can be induced to form beating cardiomyocytes by the addition of dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) and a GATA-4 mutation resulting in gain-of-function induced ectopic beating cardiomyocytes.
....
The GATA-4 gene is located on chromosome 8P23.1 and contains 3360 bp in 10 exons that encode a 438 amino acid protein. The DNA sequence recognition domain of the C-terminal zinc finger is well conserved amongst all of the GATA proteins -4, -5. and -6' share 80-90% homology In the amino acid sequence for the two zinc fingers.'
(Epstein-Slavotinek, op cit)

Mar 2021 Brazil / 8P23.1 / Obesity-Type II Diabetes








						Tastes associated with parenteral chemotherapy for breast cancer - PubMed
					

We employed a structured interview to retrospectively study tastes and vomiting associated with the parenteral components of cyclophosphamide, methotrexate, and 5-FU in 45 patients with stage II-IV breast cancer. Sixteen patients (36%) reported tastes which generally occurred in each cycle...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Among these genes, 13 were associated with obesity, Type II diabetes, lipid levels, and waist circumference: GATA4.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Errata: The Brazil report is here:








						Exploring a Region on Chromosome 8p23.1 Displaying Positive Selection Signals in Brazilian Admixed Populations: Additional Insights Into Predisposition to Obesity and Related Disorders - PubMed
					

We recently reported a deviation of local ancestry on the chromosome (ch) 8p23.1, which led to positive selection signals in a Brazilian population sample. The deviation suggested that the genetic variability of candidate genes located on ch 8p23.1 may have been evolutionarily advantageous in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Once again, this is the GATA2 link to SARS-CoV-2 infection:
Nov 2022








						Integrative transcriptomics analysis of lung epithelial cells and identification of repurposable drug candidates for COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) disease, more commonly COVID-19 has emerged as a world health pandemic. There are couples of treatment methods for COVID-19, however, well-established drugs and vaccines are urgently needed to treat the COVID-19. The new drug discovery...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Also a lung epithelial cell line, these are the cells Ralph Baric was experimenting with the bat coronavirus, ShC014, that Daszak et al collected on 18 Ap 2011:
Calu-3








						Calu-3 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Epstein-Slavotinek continue, to make the ACE2 connection:

'Table 118-1. Gata-4 and Regulatory Cofactors in the Developing Heart
....
Positive Regulators: AP-1 Cofactor interactive region: undetermined; Gata-4 Interactive region: undetermined; Target promoters: increased Angiotensin II type 1a receptor, Herzig TC et al, 1997 "Angiotensin II Type 1a Receptor Gene Expression in the Heart: AP-1 and GATA-4 Participate in the Response to Pressure Overload, Proc. Natl. Sci. USA 94: 7543-7548.'
(Epstein, op cit)

(1997) Milwaukee, Wisconsin / ACE2 / GATA4








						Angiotensin II type1a receptor gene expression in the heart: AP-1 and GATA-4 participate in the response to pressure overload - PubMed
					

Hypertrophy of mammalian cardiac muscle is mediated, in part, by angiotensin II through an angiotensin II type1a receptor (AT1aR)-dependent mechanism. To understand how the level of AT1aRs is altered in this pathological state, we studied the expression of an injected AT1aR promoter-luciferase...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

A Member of European Parliament attended the WHO meeting, and this is what she said:

Christine Anderson EP Member on Origins of SARS-CoV-2








						WHO declares "Wuhan market NOT origin of COVID-19." - Christine Anderson
					

I was quite astonished to find there - half hidden in a subordinate clause - the clandestine disappearance of another Corona narrative.




					christineanderson.eu
				



'....in my position as Member of the European Parliament - I am also a deputy member of its official "COVID-19 Investigating Committee" (COVI)....The minutes available to me indicate that even a high-ranking WHO scientist no longer considers the animal market in Wuhan to be the source of the pandemic.'

Once again so that the Prisoners don't get amnesia, we'll point to the study that has been most seriously disregarded not only in world media, but especially in recent U.S. government gain-of-function hearings:

Sorensen, Dalgleish, and Susrud


			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Notice that Chan et al are looking at the correct kinds of documents, just as we've shown for Hunter's Metabiota-California epidemiologist Anne Rimoin (coronavirus-monkeypox in the same Malacomys vector) but completely misses the earlier virus from the same Rhinolophus sinicus bat, RsSHC014 that Daszak collected in 2011 and gave to Baric, Chan's example being 2015 for the Guizhou strain from R. sinicus:

Chan @ 8 Aug / Rs151514:
https:/twitter.com/Ayjchan


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

https://twitter.com/Ayjchan


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Just as potent as Sorensen, et al, is the magnificent work of Mona Rahalkar et al, first posted to USMB on 4 Jun 2021, recalling that this report links to the Mojiang miners going into the hospital (as [italics]) Fau Chi is testifying to the U.S. Senate (26 Ap 2012), ironically enough, about dual-use:

Post #420 Rhalkar, et al, Mojiang Miners





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Because SARS-CoV-2 D614G (aspartic acid-to-glycine) mutation links precisely to the VSV of ebola vaccine, a Pubmed search ‘ebola aspartic glycine,’ yielded no references. Next, an ‘ebola mutations’ search yielded Niemann-Pick references, so a refined search was attempted: ‘Niemann-Pick aspartic...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				






			https://twitter.com/MonaRahalkar


----------



## badger2 (Aug 16, 2022)

Here are some pioneers of Long COVID:








						Distinguishing features of Long COVID identified through immune profiling
					

SARS-CoV-2 infection can result in the development of a constellation of persistent sequelae following acute disease called post-acute sequelae of COVID-19 (PASC) or Long COVID[1][1]–[3][2]. Individuals diagnosed with Long COVID frequently report unremitting fatigue, post-exertional malaise, and...




					www.medrxiv.org
				



'....Long COVID groups reported significant increase in intensity of symptoms and dramatically worsened quality of life....exhausted T cells suggest chronic antigens stimulating these T cells. What they are we do not know yet.'

This is very much akin to ADE.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

In Feb 2018, Baric and Sheahan publish a GoF paper concerning the moratorium, and its clear they want to push remdesivir. They lament the lag in therapeutics. Thus, it should be kept in mind that two female scientists have already pioneered this trajectory for coronaviruses:

21 Feb 2018 Sheahan & Baric, Is Regulation Preventing the Development Of Therapeutics That May Prevent Future Coronavirus Pandemics?


			https://www.futuremedicine.com/doi/full/10.2217/fvl-2017-0143
		


RINOs close to Trump did not tell him about the time window of chloroquine:

4 Dec 2021  Blau & Holmes on Chloroquine (Philadelphia, 2000)





						Omicron variant will overwhelm the world in 3-6 months, expert says
					

You better fucking pay attention. Just look at his followers.  What I pay attention to is actions. I have never gone on Twitter. I pay attention to Fauci's actions as the NIH officer who signed off on Gain Of Function research at the Wuhan Virology Lab and then lied to Congress about his...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

In this thread, we have already linked GATA to ACE2. Sars-Cov-2's near-relative, RaTG13 from the Tongguan copper mine, has been refuted as academic fraud by Zhang. Here we link Claire's (post # 1,094) GATA-4 zinc-finger to Rhinolophus bat zinc-finger, recalling zinc used in the Zelenko protocol:

Daoyu Zhang, Anomalies in BatCov/RaTG13 Sequencing and Provenance





						Anomalies in BatCoV/RaTG13 sequencing and provenance
					

To this date, the most critical piece of evidence on the purposed “natural origin” theory of SARS-CoV-2, was the sequence known as RaTG13, allegedly collected from a single fecal sample from Rhinolophus Affinis. Understanding the provenance of RaTG13 is critical on the ongoing debate of the...




					zenodo.org
				



'....Fig. 11 A viral sequence fused to a mRNA-like sequence: Rhinolophus ferrumequinum zinc-finger CCCH-type containing 12A (ZC3H12A), mRNA.'

'Introduction to FOG (Friend of GATA) and GATA-4.
The nuclear proteins Friend of GATA-1 (Fog-1) and Friend of GATA-2 (Fog-2) are transcriptional repressors that bind to members of the Gata family of transcription factors. The mammalian Fog-1 and Fog-2 genes can be identified by the presence of eight distinct CCHH or CCHC zinc fingers that bind to nucleic acid and protein, respectively.

Both Fog-1 and Fog-2 originated from a single Drosophila gene, U-shaped or Ush, and the conservation of CCHC zinc fingers in location and structure between these three  proteins supports a conserved evolutionary function for the Fog and Ush genes. Fog-2 has been shown to be critical for normal cardiac and diaphragm development in humans and mice....

Mouse embryos that are homozygous null for Gata-4 die at E7.0-9.5 due to a failure of ventral morphogenesis and heart tube formation with cardiac bifida. However, Gata-4 mouse mutants created by gene targeting to prevent the interaction of the mutant Gata-4 protein with Fig-2 have had a similar cardiac phenotype To homozygous null Fog-2 mice.'
(Epstein, op cit, 118: Fog-2 (now ZFPM2) and GATA-4 and Congenital Heart Disease and Diaphragmatic Hernia)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

We have placed the Zhang report alongside Epstein-Slavotinek's GATA chapter, above, linking it to Clair Bridges' CHD-GATA-4 and SARS-CoV-2 vaccine-induced amputation. Daoyu Zhang continues:

'Many of these anomalies points toward the fraudulent use of a mixed DNA library, rather than genuine mRNA, for the sequencing of SRX7724752, evident by the presence of widespread A-T ligation of unrelated dsDNA fragments that can only happen if the same library preparation process has been ran on dsDNA instead of ssRNA, which would constitute Academic fraud....indicating that the sequence did not derive from what the Wuhan Institute of Virology claimed to be....must be immediately invalidated and retracted.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

The Pathology, Embodied


			https://twitter.com/ashishkjha


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

For Claire's CHD/Gata-4 Vaccine-caused amputation (post # 1,094), we can link Gata genes to all-important post-vax sequelae, such as thrombocytopenia:

May 2007 GATA-1 and Miscarriage








						GATA-1 self-association controls erythroid development in vivo - PubMed
					

GATA-1 is the key transcription factor for the development of the erythroid, megakaryocytic, eosinophilic, and mast cell lineages. GATA-1 possesses the ability to self-associate, and this characteristic has been suggested to be important for GATA-1 function. To elucidate the roles...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'In summary, these results demonstrate that the ability of Gata-1 to self-associate Is required to sustain both primitive and definitive erythropoiesis....Gata-1.05/Y mice bearing the Gata-1-3KA mutant transgene die in utero. Intriguingly, Gata-1.05/Y mice expressing the 3KA mutant that escaped from embryonic lethality showed moderate anemia but no thrombocytopenia.'

Feb 2022  CHD / Altered Erythropoiesis








						Altered erythropoiesis in newborns with congenital heart disease - PubMed
					

Newborns with congenital heart disease (CHD) born at term gestation demonstrated altered erythropoiesis. Term newborns with CHD have decreased hemoglobin levels despite having red blood cell indices consistent with stress erythropoiesis, suggesting an incomplete compensatory response to in utero...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Newborns with congenital heart disease born at term gestation demonstrated altered erythropoiesis....suggesting incomplete compensatory response to in utero physiologic disturbances associated with CHD. The etiology is unknown.'

Transferrin and its receptor involved in impaired erythropoiesis, above, will link to ebola, its vaccine, and the D614G Sars-Cov_2 mutation linked to ebola vaccine. USMB search: D614G pseudovirus particles vsv.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

These two reports link ebola to furin:

Sep 2020 March8 / HIV / H5N1 Influenza








						MARCH8 Inhibits Ebola Virus Glycoprotein, Human Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 Envelope Glycoprotein, and Avian Influenza Virus H5N1 Hemagglutinin Maturation - PubMed
					

Membrane-associated RING-CH-type 8 (MARCH8) strongly blocks human immunodeficiency virus type 1 (HIV-1) envelope glycoprotein (Env) incorporation into virions by downregulating its cell surface expression, but the mechanism is still unclear. We now report that MARCH8 also blocks the Ebola virus...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This report will link furin to the anomalies of RaTG13 as academic fraud on the part of Wuhan Institute of Virology (post #1,106):
Oct 2002 Alzheimer's / Furin Maturation of Proprotein Substrates


			https://12360192
		


Using the spike for a chicken disease vaccine:
Jun 2022 NDV SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine








						Safety and immunogenicity of an egg-based inactivated Newcastle disease virus vaccine expressing SARS-CoV-2 spike: Interim results of a randomized, placebo-controlled, phase 1/2 trial in Vietnam - PubMed
					

Production of affordable coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) vaccines in low- and middle-income countries is needed. NDV-HXP-S is an inactivated egg-based Newcastle disease virus (NDV) vaccine expressing the spike protein of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2)...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....by removing the polybasic furin cleavage site.'

We know that early-onset Alzheimer's can happen as early as 27 years of age (Japan). As the reader can see in the Zhang fraud report (post # 1,105), references including this one having to do with ageing:

'Ref. #24: Growing Old Yet Staying Young: The Role of Telomeres in Bats' Exceptional Longevity, Science Advances, 7 Feb 2018'

If the virus was deliberately introduced,in Wuhan, then elderly and obese would be the major target.

The Shining
'Clade X 2018. Then, on May 15, 2018, inside the darkened ballroom of Washington's Mandarin Oriental Hotel, foreboding military music introduced another "pandemic/biowarfare preparation exercise" hosted by the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security (formerly the Hopkins Population Center, which Gates and NIH fund). The daylong event, dubbed Clade X, "simulate[d] the response to a fictitious bioengineered pathogen for which there is no vaccine." Hoping to reduce world population, an elite cult released their genetically engineered bug from a Zurich lab. The disease spreads first to Germany and Venezuela and then to the United States, killing 100 million people globally as "healthcare systems collapsed, panic spread, the US stock market crashed." '
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, pp. 418-19)

Mutations in Alzheimer's presenilin protein prompt interest in bat longevity. Indeed, the ebola-linked SARS-CoV-2 mutation, "Fau Chi's Mutation," occurred in both China and Germany within one week of each other.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

Alzheimer's Furin / Maturation of Proprotein Substrates








						Furin at the cutting edge: from protein traffic to embryogenesis and disease - PubMed
					

Furin catalyses a simple biochemical reaction--the proteolytic maturation of proprotein substrates in the secretory pathway. But the simplicity of this reaction belies furin's broad and important roles in homeostasis, as well as in diseases ranging from Alzheimer's disease and cancer to anthrax...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

Photos of SARS-CoV vectors are here:


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr
		

'16 Aug This is fraud. Anderson claimed raccoon dogs never tested.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

Quay @ 15 Aug: Oh shit! What do you do first? You blast the spike protein against Urbani strain of SARS-CoV-1 to look 4 differences...."human specific" furin cleavage site of lung ENAC....RRARSVS.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

But SARS-CoV-2 sequence is RRARSVA. So an alanine is removed, replaced by a serine. Because we already know from previous posts that the branched-chain amino acids are what the coronavirus genome uses for substitutions as part of its natural modus operandi, apparently on a whim, at random (branch-chain aminos: I,V,L).


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

In line with the fraud report of Zhang mentioned above and his reference #24, there here is something on Vaccines Casing Aging at Pandemic Times #32:


			https://twitter.com/GVDBossche


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

There is a snapshot of the market in this collection:
Eco Health Alliance and Vanity Fair Photos


			https://downloads.vanityfair.com/ecohealth-alliance/peter-daszak-powerpoint.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

Astonishingly, Quay is still not clued up about Sorensen et al's paper! See "Patience Young Grasshopper" @ 14 Aug.


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

Post # 1,105 is Daoyu Zhang's fraud paper. Zhang has apparently been banned from Twitter. See Quay, "Senate testimony" @ 9 Aug:


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2022)

This from Quay's page, debate on origins:








						COVID-19 Origins | Munk Debates
					

Munk Debates Podcast, Season Two, Episode #29 - COVID-19 Origins




					munkdebates.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

This is an airborne or surface phenomenon:

Non-Sexual Monkeypox: UK to Stanford, Ca.








						Human Monkeypox without Viral Prodrome or Sexual Exposure, California, USA, 2022
					

Human Monkeypox without Viral Prodrome or Sexual Exposure, California, USA, 2022




					wwwnc.cdc.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

So what's Fau Chi's rival Province, Uttar Pradesh, doing about this?

18 Aug 2022 India Reports 12,608 New Covid Cases and 72 Deaths in the Last 24 Hours








						India reports 12,608 new Covid cases and 72 deaths in last 24 hours | India News - Times of India
					

India News: With 16,251 recoveries reported in the last 24 hours, the country's recovery rate has reached 98.58 per cent. The total number of patients who have re




					timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

badger2 said:


> This is an airborne or surface phenomenon:
> 
> Non-Sexual Monkeypox: UK to Stanford, Ca.
> 
> ...


Seems a surface phenomenon: dog petting/e-cigarette....'and was taking HIV preexposure prophylaxis.' That's enough to prompt more rigorous investigation of Malacomys overlapping range into chimpanzee territory: a swamp rat could easily cross the Congo River, carrying both monkeypox and coronavirus with it. What does California epidemiologist, Anne Rimoin have to say about this?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

We saw the deceptive furin deflection occur in the recent GoF hearings video. We surmised RINOs close to Trump who failed to tell him about the coronavirus time window of chloroquine. We saw the early reports coming out of La Jolla, Scripps Institute for pangolins, turtles, and other possible intermediate reservoirs of SARS-CoV-2. This Scripps report is very close to Trump, and links to our more rigorous scrutiny of furin:

Jan 2021 Scripps Institute, Jupiter, Florida, Furin / "Hydroxychloroquine-Mediated Inhibition of SARS-CoV-2 Entry is Attenuated by TMPRSS2








						Hydroxychloroquine-mediated inhibition of SARS-CoV-2 entry is attenuated by TMPRSS2 - PubMed
					

Hydroxychloroquine, used to treat malaria and some autoimmune disorders, potently inhibits viral infection of SARS coronavirus (SARS-CoV-1) and SARS-CoV-2 in cell-culture studies. However, human clinical trials of hydroxychloroquine failed to establish its usefulness as treatment for COVID-19...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

As we can see with the (stalled [italics]) verification by GenBank for the Malacomys monkeypox that links to U. Antwerp and no apparent publication of the spike of the coronavirus for the same swamp rat, Claire Bridges' CHD/GATA-4 trajectory (beginning @ post # 1,094) will link back to the ancient fish of Yunnan, such as Haikouicthys, previously mentioned (USMB search 'Haikouichtys'), recalling the E.C. Holmes link to the Oxford Zoology Department, and Holmes co-author linking to the Kunming Institute of Zoology, Yong-Zhen Zhang, who early on worked at that institute.

Claire's zinc-finger connection to CHD links to the zinc-finger genes of a coelacanth, We're particularly interested in any Q (glutamine) repeats:
Latimeria chalumnae / HIVEP1 Zinc_Finger Protein 40


			PREDICTED: Latimeria chalumnae human immunodeficiency virus type I enh - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....MQTEKHGLSQQIFSFCNGKAESCETGD....EEE.'

So we see the evolution of Q (glutamine) and E (glutamic acid) in this ancient link to zinc-finger gene evolution.

Kunming Institute of Zoology would be very interested in the Chengjiang fauna, therefore we reinforce our Q & E comparisons with this likelihood from a BBC article:
news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/504776.stm
or


			https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/540776.stm
		

or


			https://www.news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/504776.stm
		

'....Myllokungmingia fengjiaoa, Haikouichthys ercaicunensis....rates of evolution at that time must have been "exceptionally fast."

So too zinc-finger gene evolution. Next, on an immunodeficiency-like virus trajectory, we link the coelacanth to a foamy virus, which report came ~ one month after Fau Chi's US Senate testimony on 26 Ap 2012 as the Mojiang miners were going into the [Kunming [italics]) Hospital: 

Jun 2012  An Endogenous Foamy-Like Viral Element in the Coelacanth Genome








						An endogenous foamy-like viral element in the coelacanth genome - PubMed
					

Little is known about the origin and long-term evolutionary mode of retroviruses. Retroviruses can integrate into their hosts' genomes, providing a molecular fossil record for studying their deep history. Here we report the discovery of an endogenous foamy virus-like element, which we designate...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

So the coelacanth foamy virus links to Worobey. USMB search 'Worobey.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Quay and Rahalkar in a timely, cutting-edge conversation @13h:

'Actually, Vero 6 cells often delete the FCS after a few passages. Vero has low furin expression. Fcs as a booster for Vero 6 cells? Conceivable!

But Sorensen, et al want to know the provenance of the Calu-3 cells that Baric grew the SHC014 Yunnan bat coronavirus given him by Daszak.

Dec 2021 Furin / Calu-3 / SARS-CoV-2








						Propagation of SARS-CoV-2 in Calu-3 Cells to Eliminate Mutations in the Furin Cleavage Site of Spike - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 pathogenesis, vaccine, and therapeutic studies rely on the use of animals challenged with highly pathogenic virus stocks produced in cell cultures. Ideally, these virus stocks should be genetically and functionally similar to the original clinical isolate, retaining wild-type...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2022)

The report in post #1,125 is from

Office of Biodefense, NIH Bethesda, Md.
Wisconsin National Primate Center, Madison, Wi.
UW-Madison Department of Pathology


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 18, 2022)

badger2 said:


> We saw the deceptive furin deflection occur in the recent GoF hearings video. We surmised RINOs close to Trump who failed to tell him about the coronavirus time window of chloroquine. We saw the early reports coming out of La Jolla, Scripps Institute for pangolins, turtles, and other possible intermediate reservoirs of SARS-CoV-2. This Scripps report is very close to Trump, and links to our more rigorous scrutiny of furin:
> 
> Jan 2021 Scripps Institute, Jupiter, Florida, Furin / "Hydroxychloroquine-Mediated Inhibition of SARS-CoV-2 Entry is Attenuated by TMPRSS2
> 
> ...



"We also show that hydroxychloroquine efficiently blocks viral entry mediated by cathepsin L, but not by TMPRSS2, and that a combination of hydroxychloroquine and a clinically-tested TMPRSS2 inhibitor prevents SARS-CoV-2 infection more potently than either drug alone." 

But, but, but, but it's only supposed to be a horse dewormer


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Y


CrusaderFrank said:


> "We also show that hydroxychloroquine efficiently blocks viral entry mediated by cathepsin L, but not by TMPRSS2, and that a combination of hydroxychloroquine and a clinically-tested TMPRSS2 inhibitor prevents SARS-CoV-2 infection more potently than either drug alone."
> 
> But, but, but, but it's only supposed to be a horse dewormer


Yes, only a dewormer. This report has the political answer to the communist virus. Many lives could have been saved had we known about the double blackmail: ACE2-TMPRSS2.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Then a review of the Zelenko/Raoult protocols will link their chemistry to the double modus: does ivermectin or azithromycin link to TMPRSS2?

On the origins trajectory, this paper must be included in political discussions:





__





						Unwarranted exclusion of intermediate lineage A/B SARS-CoV-2 genomes is inconsistent with the two spillover hypothesis of the origin of COVID-19
					

Pekar et al. (2022) propose that SARS-CoV-2 was a zoonotic spillover that first infected humans in the Huanan Seafood Market in Wuhan, China. The basis for their analysis is the hypothesis that there were two spillovers into humans that are recognized by a two-SNV difference, called Lineage A...




					zenodo.org


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Then a review of the Zelenko/Raoult protocols will link their chemistry to the double modus: does ivermectin or azithromycin link to TMPRSS2?
> 
> On the origins trajectory, this paper must be included in political discussions:
> 
> ...



"Pekar et al. identified and excluded 20 A/B intermediate genomes from their analysis. A variety of exclusion criteria were applied, including low sequencing depth, and the assertion of repeated sequencing errors at lineage defining positions 8782 and 28144."

Clearly, those genomes were Wuhan Bat Market DENIERS! and had to be excluded


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Pekar et al. identified and excluded 20 A/B intermediate genomes from their analysis. A variety of exclusion criteria were applied, including low sequencing depth, and the assertion of repeated sequencing errors at lineage defining positions 8782 and 28144."
> 
> Clearly, those genomes were Wuhan Bat Market DENIERS! and had to be excluded


Yes, DENIERS that's correct. We are now analyzing this trajectory and here is another soldier on the front lines:

Rossana Segreto


			https://twitter.com/Rossana38510044
		


Another relevant paper is here:

A Bayesian Analysis Concludes Beyond A Reasonable Doubt That SARS-CoV-2 Is Not A Natural Zoonosis But Instead Is Laboratory Derived





						A Bayesian analysis concludes beyond a reasonable doubt that SARS-CoV-2 is not a natural zoonosis but instead is laboratory derived
					

A Bayesian analysis concludes beyond a reasonable doubt that SARS-CoV-2 is not a natural zoonosis but instead is laboratory derived.




					zenodo.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Post #996 of this thread:





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Electrical charges on the SARS-CoV-2 spike as per Sorensen et al (post #975), compare also with the spike of mouse hepatitis coronavirus that crosses the blood-brain barrier (BBB), as mentioned in post #516 of this thread...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



' Mojiang Miners Report: ...Why is the pathogen database (https://viruses.nsdc.cn/chinavpi) associated with the project (2013 FY 113500)* not accessible anymore?
*








						Coexistence of multiple coronaviruses in several bat colonies in an abandoned mineshaft - PubMed
					

Since the 2002-2003 severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) outbreak prompted a search for the natural reservoir of the SARS coronavirus, numerous alpha- and betacoronaviruses have been discovered in bats around the world. Bats are likely the natural reservoir of alpha- and betacoronaviruses...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

From the "Unwarranted Exclusion" report (post # 1,129), a certain "person X":

'....It would appear that  while L. Chen is associated with the Sichuan genomes, the person who provided a personal communication regarding the Wuhan sequence EPI_ISL_454919 is unidentified (who we term "person X).....While read depth typically varies around the genome, the observed very low read depth around position 8782 is unusual given an average read depth of 20168x for the three genomes. No explanation is given for the marked difference in read depths between positions 8782 and 28144. Unfortunately, no raw data is provided by either Dr. Liu, Yi Yan, L. Chan or "person X," which would allow further inspection of positions 8782 and 28144.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Quay speaks first in this video and mentions PREDICT and UC Davis, which will compare with PREDICT and coronavirus-monkeypox vector, Malacomys near the polio outbreak at Quesso, near to the westernmost range of the Eastern Chimpanzee:

4 Aug 2022 Investigating COVID-19 Origins: Guideposts For the Next Congress








						Investigating COVID-19 Origins: Guideposts for the Next Congress
					






					www.hudson.org


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Quay speaks first in this video and mentions PREDICT and UC Davis, which will compare with PREDICT and coronavirus-monkeypox vector, Malacomys near the polio outbreak at Quesso, near to the westernmost range of the Eastern Chimpanzee:
> 
> 4 Aug 2022 Investigating COVID-19 Origins: Guideposts For the Next Congress
> 
> ...



Xi and the Globalists own most of our Intel and Investigatory Agencies so I do not have high hopes for anything from the "next Congress"


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

At the end of the Hudson video, two people are talking though only one can be heard. However, this is a top-quality cutting-edge expose'.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Xi and the Globalists own most of our Intel and Investigatory Agencies so I do not have high hopes for anything from the "next Congress"


That's a good point, though the American population overwhelmingly wants investigation. One can't hold that many prisoners without a karmic cost.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2022)

badger2 said:


> That's a good point, though the American population overwhelmingly wants investigation. One can't hold that many prisoners without a karmic cost.



I call it all "kindling" and it's a massive pile right now


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I call it all "kindling" and it's a massive pile right now


Education may help tip the scales in the prisoners' favor. Agreeing with the Hudson video, Daszak is a major culprit, as is Baric. What can one say about Fau Chi?

@4h Bat Research Video


			https://twitter.com/mstandaert


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Education may help tip the scales in the prisoners' favor. Agreeing with the Hudson video, Daszak is a major culprit, as is Baric. What can one say about Fau Chi?
> 
> @4h Bat Research Video
> 
> ...


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

@14m "Here's who you've been arguing with"


			https://twitter.com/GundamNorthrup


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Ask Anne: Episode 1

So does a coronavirus mutate faster or slower if it infects the same host that has monkeypox?

PREDICT was mentioned in the Hudson video (Post # 1,134). Predict links Hunter Biden to Metabiota and Anne Rimoin collecting African coronaviruses from a monkeypox vector near the polio outbreak at Quesso (see map coordinates):

PREDICT: Hunter and Anne (by proxy) Go To Africa


			Coronavirus PREDICT_CoV-74 clone 292105 RNA-dependent RNA polymerase g - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....Anne Rimoin....Metabiota.'

Monkeypox Up 20%








						Monkeypox cases jumped 20% in the last week to 35,000 across 92 countries, WHO says
					

Nearly all cases are reported in Europe and the Americas among men who have sex with men, according to the WHO.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

8m ago.








						Monkeypox (MPV) racial disparities remain a concern as White House announces new actions
					

The Biden-Harris administration announced new actions to combat the monkeypox (MPV) outbreak in the United States, including increasing shipments of […] The post Monkeypox (MPV) racial disparities remain a concern as White House announces new actions appeared first on TheGrio.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

White House Monkeypox Response Team sure knows how to look like the horse's rear-end, invoking race in America while ignoring world monkeypox stats that ignore race. For instance Africa, where 60% of cases are males, 40% females. What is the (gender [italics]) breakdown for the other 91 countries? Has the White House seriously thought about going back to school?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

SARS2 Lab Accident Evidence


			https://www.stopgof.com/english/sars-cov2-origin/
		

'....Type II restriction sites....which is ideal for assembling synthetic viruses and to later replace the spike protein or furin cleavage site.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2022)

https://drasticresearch.org/2021/11/01/1754/
		

'....5.  The virus also contains two different powerful adaptions at the same time, an effective spike protein and a furin cleavage site. This is why it is the most infectious coronavirus in 100 years.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

@ 5 Aug About Liz Cheney:


			https://twitter.com/drstantonhom


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

To begin an overview of voters who may influence the coming elections, this partial list. Just because they're on twitter doesn't mean they wouldn't choose otherwise if they had a decent alternative:



			https://twitter.com/DrJBhattacharya
		

' "In order to impost the lockdown, they needed an illusion of consensus...."



			https://twitter.com/MartinKulldorff
		

' "Since COVID-19 operates in a highly age-sepcific manner...." '



			https://twitter.com/sgdambrauskas
		

' "Our new preprint on long covid and kids...." '



			https://twitter.com/cachildrenshd
		




			https://twitter.com/ICANdecide
		




			https://twitter.com/drsimonegold
		




			https://twitter.com/DrJamesOlsson


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

Since California's Anne Rimoin and Metabiota link to Malacomys coronavirus-monkeypox infection near Quesso (Republic of Congo), there is interest in Chileans who have had and/or been vaccinated for COVID-19:

Chile: Monkeypox Outbreak





						Chile - Monkeypox outbreak 2022 -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Chile - Monkeypox outbreak 2022



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

As post #12 states for the Chilean report above, '13%% of cases have a history of having made an international trip during the last 21 days.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

What is their COVID history?

19 Aug 2022 Hawaii Monkeypox








						DOH Reports Two New Monkeypox Cases
					

The State Department of Health (DOH) reported two new monkeypox cases. The individuals included an Oʻahu resident whose case is not related to travel and a non-resident diagnosed on Oʻahu whose case is related to travel outside of Hawaiʻi.




					www.kwxx.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

Are you joking. "Net Loss?"
'....Pfizer's analysis: For every one hospitalisation with COVID that the jab prevents, it causes five hospitalisations from serious side effects.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

Deadly pages for arrogance and stupidity to be monkeying around with:


			https://twitter.com/pihabeach.micro.blog/research
		




			https://twitter.com/pihabeach.micro.blog/archive


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Deadly pages for arrogance and stupidity to be monkeying around with:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/pihabeach.micro.blog/research
> ...


This should work. Enjoy :





						Gilles Demaneuf - Research
					

Here is a one-step-at-a-time journey through my contribution to #DRASTIC research. I ordered it so as to make it easy for any new comer to start picking up facts and understand the issues. This, I hope, may be a good learning resource for journalists, decision makers or anybody interested in the...




					pihabeach.micro.blog
				









						Gilles Demaneuf - Threads
					






					pihabeach.micro.blog


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

Demaneuf's format is tight and has a chron for the researcher.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

An excellent expose' on SARS1 lab escapes:
16 Nov 2020


			https://gillesdemaneuf.com/the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly-a-review-of-sars-lab-escapes-898d203d175d
		

'....because the room was crowded, the refrigerator containing the SARS virus was moved into the aisle (was placed outside in the corridor)....and the names were pseudonyms.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

https://www.researchgate.net/publications/346413716_A_review_of_SARS_Lab_Escapes_in_2003-2004


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2022)

URLs are correctly transcribed. Good luck.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

On this trajectory, we wiil be questioning Bill Gates and the desire to own North Dakota farming land, because as will be shown, Ukraine biolabs will link to bat viruses and mammalogists. This Danish mammalogist will mesh with what has already been posted about Malacomys as a monkeypox vector and the monkeypox outbreak in a Danish lab in 1951:

Knud Andersen, Horseshoe Bats and the Year of the Spanish Flu


			https://en.wikipedia.org/Knud_Andersen_(mammalogist)
		

'....See Also: List of People Who Disappeared.'



			https://memin.com/knud-andersen-mammalogist.html
		

'....In 1918, Andersen went missing in mysterious ways, his body was never found.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

Both URLs are correctly transcribed.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

Since Oxford-AstraZeneca SARS-CoV-2 vaccine is based on a Gambian chimp adenovirus, we note the Ukraine biolab question regarding Hunter Biden's involvement with Metabiota:

Mar 2013  Betacoronavirus in Ghana and Europe








						Human betacoronavirus 2c EMC/2012-related viruses in bats, Ghana and Europe - PubMed
					

We screened fecal specimens of 4,758 bats from Ghana and 272 bats from 4 European countries for betacoronaviruses. Viruses related to the novel human betacoronavirus EMC/2012 were detected in 46 (24.9%) of 185 Nycteris bats and 40 (14.7%) of 272 Pipistrellus bats. Their genetic relatedness...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Kiev region, Ukraine....Nycteris gambiensis K. Andersen, 1912....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

So for globalists like Bill Gates, post-nipah pandemic would mean Gates becomes master of North Dakota (for those vaccinated). We call the Eifel link both a Nazi dem link and a Gates link. Eifel area prompted a large migration to the USA due to (poor soil [italics]). For those interested in geographical coordinates, one bat virus links to downtown Kiev, Ukraine:








						Human betacoronavirus 2c EMC/2012-related viruses in bats, Ghana and Europe - PubMed
					

We screened fecal specimens of 4,758 bats from Ghana and 272 bats from 4 European countries for betacoronaviruses. Viruses related to the novel human betacoronavirus EMC/2012 were detected in 46 (24.9%) of 185 Nycteris bats and 40 (14.7%) of 272 Pipistrellus bats. Their genetic relatedness...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Eifel area, federal state Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany (N 50 deg. 20' 5.316" E 7 deg. 14' 30.912")....Kiev region, Ukr (N 50 deg. 27' 0.324" E 30deg 31' 24.24 ")....'

Downtown Kiev geographical coordinates are: N 50deg 27' E 30deg 31' 24".


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

"Give Me Twenty Hours and I'll Give You Twenty Grand"

Whether or not Edward Hooper and crew have tuned into this thread, Hooper came very close in The River to grasping events of the future: Near polio outbreak at Quesso, Malacomys range eastward may overlap with Pan troglodytes schwinfurthii, the former vectoring both a coronavirus and monkeypox. At this point we see the Anne Rimoin/Metabiota connection to "Noah" the monkey that arrived at the Antwerp airport, and the stalling at GenBank to confirm the monkeypox sequence from Malacomys. In fact, the Rag1 gene supports reasons for Antwerp University's authors to insert a monkeywrench:

SARS-CoV-2 / Rag1 / Uniformed Services University of the Health Sciences, Division of Immunology, Bethesda, Md.; Naval Medical Research Center / Walter Reed Army Institute of Research, Infectious Diseases Directorate, Silver Spring, Md.








						A Human-Immune-System (HIS) humanized mouse model (DRAGA: HLA-A2. HLA-DR4. Rag1 KO.IL-2Rγc KO. NOD) for COVID-19 - PubMed
					

We report the first Human Immune System (HIS)-humanized mouse model ("DRAGA": HLA-A2.HLA-DR4.Rag1KO.IL-2RγcKO.NOD) for COVID-19 research. This mouse is reconstituted with human cord blood-derived, HLA-matched hematopoietic stem cells. It engrafts human epi/endothelial cells expressing the human...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....ACE2 receptor for SARS-CoV-2 and TMPRSS2 serine protease....Rag1 knockout humanized mice.'

The Monkeywrench
Post #30





						Is there a single Vax advocate on this board with kids under 5 getting them vaxxed?
					

I don't fit your request, but no, mine are adults but they have a couple young ones that aren't getting the jab either.  All of us have had the boogie man virus and survived so I guess we have natural immunity--just like illegal immigrants.  Oh my gladiolus   I both my husband and I had the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




At Uniprot, all entries for Malacomys are for cytochrome except one, Rag1:

Malacomys longipes Rag1





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....Publications: Florida State University, Tallahassee








						Multigene phylogeny of the Old World mice, Murinae, reveals distinct geographic lineages and the declining utility of mitochondrial genes compared to nuclear genes - PubMed
					

Despite its great diversity and biomedical importance, the rodent subfamily Murinae is poorly resolved phylogenetically. We present the first cladistic analysis sampling multiple representatives of most major groups based on DNA sequence for three nuclear (GHR, RAG1, and AP5) and one...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




As we have pointed to Claire Bridges' genes for CHD, Omenn syndrome links to Rag1:

Omenn Syndrome / Rag1








						Omenn syndrome - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Aberrant T-Cell Exhaustion








						Aberrant T-cell exhaustion in SCID survivors with poor T-cell reconstitution post transplant - PubMed
					

Hematopoietic cell transplantation for severe combined immunodeficiency may require conditioning to guarantee durable production of new T cells, preventing development of CD4+ T-cell lymphopenia and CD8+ T-cell exhaustion.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



(To see all of the authors, click on 'Affiliations + Expand')

T-cell exhaustion is at post # 1, 103, this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

badger2 said:


> So for globalists like Bill Gates, post-nipah pandemic would mean Gates becomes master of North Dakota (for those vaccinated). We call the Eifel link both a Nazi dem link and a Gates link. Eifel area prompted a large migration to the USA due to (poor soil [italics]). For those interested in geographical coordinates, one bat virus links to downtown Kiev, Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This migration from Eifel included migrations to the (Lake Michigan shore of Wisconsin [italics]).


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

It looks like RFK Jr. was banned from youtube for his interview with Jefrey Sachs, though the podcast is here:
@7h


			https://twitter.com/gdemaneuf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2022)

A great informative podcast. These genetic links to Africa and immunodeficiency already mentioned in the thread for SCID mice, humanized mice for Rag1, etc. support RFK Jr's chapter on HIV (The Real Anthony Fauci).


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2022)

Demaneuf says the first Mojiang minercase was admitted to hospital on 26 Ap 2012, which would be the day Fau Chi testified to the U.S. Senate. 

Demaneuf on the Mojiang Miners
'MS thesis by Li Xu.'

Actually, the first case went into hospital on 25 Ap 2012, which is the second case mentioned in the Pune Report of Rahalkar's and Bahulikar's analysis of the Li Xu thesis:

17 Jun 2021 Post #37 Trump Towers, Pune, India





						Osama bin Laden's Niece Protests Biden-Putin Summit With 'trump Won' Flag
					

So, the Neo_GOP has locked the disgruntled dead terrorist family vote.  Ha! It's "funny" because it's an absurd unreality. Who says you are a moron?   Who cares what some dead terrorist family member thinks?  Neo-GOPer's of course.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....Trump Towers, Pune, India.'

Pune, India:  Rahalkar & Bahulikar on the Mojiang Miners








						Lethal Pneumonia Cases in Mojiang Miners (2012) and the Mineshaft Could Provide Important Clues to the Origin of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

With the COVID-19 pandemic reaching its worst heights, people are interested in the origin of SARS-CoV-2. This study started with two important questions: first, were there any similar atypical pneumonia outbreaks, even on a smaller level, reported between SARS in 2004 and COVID-19 in 2019/20 in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




But Demaneuf seems to have totally missed the Eco Health link to 18 Ap 2011 for Daszak's collecting of the bat virus Baric would receive and manipulate in the North Carolina lab.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2022)

Demaneuf's map says location unclear, though it can be found on the Google map: it is just off the expressway depicted on Demaneuf's map. Daszak's collecting site for the bat virus he gave to Baric is also just off the expressway outside Kunming.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2022)

_Sampling bat viruses near expressways such as the Mojiang mine or the Kunming expressway for Baric's virus, would implicate the montoring of anthropogenic impacts such as the metallic residues of human petroleum addiction on the hosts and their viruses. 

Malacomys cansdalei / Impact of Mining








						Impact of mining and forest regeneration on small mammal biodiversity in the Western Region of Ghana - PubMed
					

Much of the terrestrial biodiversity in sub-Saharan Africa is supported by tropical rainforest. Natural resource development, particularly surface mining in the rainforest, poses great risks to the region's rich and endemic biodiversity. Here, we assessed the impact of surface mining and the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



_


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2022)

Another reason for interest  in a coronavirus vector, Malacomys, near the polio outbreak at Quesso is coinfection of a coronavirus and picornavirus in Beluga whale:

Oct 2021 Wuhan Institute of Virology Beluga Whale Picornavirus








						Identification and genome analysis of a novel picornavirus from captive belugas (Delphinapterus leucas) in China - PubMed
					

The discovery of new viruses is important for predicting their potential threats to the health of humans and other animals. A novel picornavirus was identified from oral, throat, and anal swab samples collected from belugas (Delphinapterus leucas), from Dalian Sun Asia Tourism Holding Co...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2022)

In this thread, we have already posted the study suggesting Omicron evolved from mice. 

Africa: SARS-CoV-2 Pre-Existing Immunity








						Cross-reactive immunity against SARS-CoV-2 N protein in Central and West Africa precedes the COVID-19 pandemic - PubMed
					

Early predictions forecasted large numbers of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) cases and associated deaths in Africa. To date, Africa has been relatively spared. Various hypotheses were postulated to explain the lower than anticipated impact on public health in Africa...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'This study indicates that cross-protective immunity against SARS-CoV-2 N protein was present in Africa prior to the pandemic....However, this pre-existing humoral immunity does not impact viral fitness in rodents....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2022)

Canadian military athletes are calling for some answers. Hooper's Aids Origins page search: Wuhan World Military Games.

@17h


			https://twitter.com/quay_dr


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Quay connects furin to factor XI @ 9 h (click on protein atlas.org "furin" 15 nearest neighbors based on tissue RNA: F11 coagulation factor XI.'


			https://twitter.com/quay_dr
		


Quay's furin factor XI links to posts #338, 339 & 340 of this thread:




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

G910V Mutation in Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome / Cyanogen Bromide https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1895316  The L452R mutation in the Henri-Mondor variant also occurs in USA (California). We are tempted to suggest that this mutation occured in a Chinese-American Californian, because of the connection...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Having linked factor XII to hantavirus, we point to New Mexico's shrews for Jemez Springs virus:
JMSV Jemez Springs Hantavirus








						Phylogenetically distinct hantaviruses in the masked shrew (Sorex cinereus) and dusky shrew (Sorex monticolus) in the United States - PubMed
					

A limited search for hantaviruses in lung and liver tissues of Sorex shrews (family Soricidae, subfamily Soricinae) revealed phylogenetically distinct hantaviruses in the masked shrew (Sorex cinereus) from Minnesota and in the dusky shrew (Sorex monticolus) from New Mexico and Colorado. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Next is comparing these animals with African shrews that vector-reservoir monkeypox.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

DRC: Elephant Shrew Monkeypox


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih/28972544
		

'These results suggest that a variety of animals can be infected with OPXVs, and that epidemiological studies and educational campaigns should focus on animals that people are regularly contacting.'

The same tick genus that infests elephant shrews also vectors SFTS (severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome).

Elephant Shrew / Haemaphysalis colesbergensis


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/233272077
		


This links to Heartland virus (fatal in Tennessee, Missouri, etc.) and the Asian Longhorned tick, Haemaphysalis longicornis, linking Dabaishan SFTS for Bejing CDC's Yong-Zhen Zhang and his co-author, E.C. Holmes. USMB search: 'SFTS'; 'haemaphysalis'

These coagulation factors have evolved in conjunction with ticks and viruses.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Assessing Monkeypox Virus Prevalence in Small Mammals at the Human-Animal Interface in the Democratic Republic of the Congo - PubMed
					

During 2012, 2013 and 2015, we collected small mammals within 25 km of the town of Boende in Tshuapa Province, the Democratic Republic of the Congo. The prevalence of monkeypox virus (MPXV) in this area is unknown; however, cases of human infection were previously confirmed near these collection...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Ticks of four-toed elephant shrews and Southern African hedgehogs - PubMed
					

Several studies on ticks infesting small mammals, including elephant shrews, have been conducted in South Africa; however, these studies have included only a single four-toed elephant shrew and no hedgehogs. This study thus aimed to identify and quantify the ixodid ticks infesting four-toed...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Having linked factor XII to hantavirus, we point to New Mexico's shrews for Jemez Springs virus:
> JMSV Jemez Springs Hantavirus
> 
> 
> ...


At Jemez Springs, not far from Los Alamos National Lab, one can see "Yoda's Place" which is an interesting grotto-like formation. At the Springs, one can follow the east fork of the river to another, less known springs (turn left at the medicine pole) with cascading pools down the mountainside, eagles soaring about, and an Indian cave.

So, linking Los Alamos is this entry for HIV-1 isolate 2008 Zhejiang, Zhoushan City:


			HIV-1 isolate 2008_ZheJiang_ZS08ZJ273_HTS from China pol protein (pol) - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....Subtype C (information in this section is searchable in HIV database at Los Alamos (hiv.lanl.gov).'

6 Aug 2014  Zhoushan / Fudan University / E.C. Holmes / SFTS Bandavirus Nonstructural / Nucleocapsid Protein


			Human respiratory syncytial virus A strain RSVA/SaoPaulo/LVCM10484/201 - Nucleotide - NCBI
		


McGoven Medical School, Houston, Tx.








						Molecular identification of severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome viruses from tick and bitten patient in Southeast China - PubMed
					

The present case provides strong evidence of SFTSV transmission from H. longicornis to humans, and suggests that direct cross-species transmission can occur without additional intermediate hosts.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




One may wish to compare the electrical activity of Calu-3 cells that Baric grew RsSHC014 in. The reason is because Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud point to the curious, un-natural electrical protperties of the SARS-CoV-2 spike:


			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf
		


So not only the collecting of viruses on Zhoushan Island, but also bacteria:

Zhoushan: Geobacter anodireducens / Bioelectrochemistry


			Geobacter anodireducens strain SD-1 chromosome, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....DNA recombination protein RecF; chromosomal replication initiation protein DnaA
....








						Complete Genome Sequence of Geobacter anodireducens SD-1T, a Salt-Tolerant Exoelectrogenic Microbe in Bioelectrochemical Systems - PubMed
					

Strain SD-1 is the type strain of the species Geobacter anodireducens, which was originally isolated from a microbial fuel cell reactor in the United States. The characteristic of this bacterium is its high electrochemical activity. Here, we report the fully assembled genome and plasmid sequence...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....was first isolated from a mature anode biofilm in a bioelectrochemical system (BES) based on its current generation capability. Compared to the type exoelectrogenic microbes of Geobacter sulfurreducens PCA and Geobacter metallireducens GS-15 strains, strain SD-1 showed higher electrochemical acticvity in BESs.' '
***********************************************************************


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

6 Aug 2014 Zhoushan/Fudan/E.C. Holmes


			Severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome virus strain ZJZHSH-LWL/Ch - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Ask Anne: Episode 1
> 
> So does a coronavirus mutate faster or slower if it infects the same host that has monkeypox?
> 
> ...


Coincidence,  right? I mean aren't there laws against this? International Criminal Court comes too mind


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2022)

badger2 said:


> https://drasticresearch.org/2021/11/01/1754/
> 
> 
> '....5.  The virus also contains two different powerful adaptions at the same time, an effective spike protein and a furin cleavage site. This is why it is the most infectious coronavirus in 100 years.'


Gain of function really does work


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2022)

badger2 said:


> To begin an overview of voters who may influence the coming elections, this partial list. Just because they're on twitter doesn't mean they wouldn't choose otherwise if they had a decent alternative:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why we will not survive another Trump Presidency. On the freedoms that actually matter, he's aligned with Fauci, Schumer and Xi. Fauxi belonged in Gitmo, not on TV


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Coincidence,  right? I mean aren't there laws against this? International Criminal Court cones too mind


Yes, will Fau Chi evade the International Criminal Court? Since Canadian military is now asking more questions about Wuhan World Military Games, we find another link to military involvement of viruses, again at Zhoushan, and this one's chron is very close to the other simulation that took place in the ballroom, no? (post # 1,109) 

Sep 2018 Zhoushan Rhinolophus pusillus / Stony Brook University, New York / Third Military Medical University, Chongqing


			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/302209269
		

'....Rhinolophus pusillus specimens from Zhoushan City, Zhejiang Province, China; subsequently a rat infection model was established to assess cross-species transmission potential of the viruses.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why we will not survive another Trump Presidency. On the freedoms that actually matter, he's aligned with Fauci, Schumer and Xi. Fauxi belonged in Gitmo, not on TV


Two duds? We may be in trouble.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

"The Shining" (post # 1,109) simulation took place at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel before the Zhoushan-Third Military Medical University report (above), that September.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

The Zhoushan-Third Military Medical University report is here:








						Genomic characterization and infectivity of a novel SARS-like coronavirus in Chinese bats - PubMed
					

SARS coronavirus (SARS-CoV), the causative agent of the large SARS outbreak in 2003, originated in bats. Many SARS-like coronaviruses (SL-CoVs) have been detected in bats, particularly those that reside in China, Europe, and Africa. To further understand the evolutionary relationship between...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

badger2 said:


> The Zhoushan-Third Military Medical University report is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this was peer-reviewed, it was likely submitted well before the ballroom "shining." Note that this article gets the bat species mixed up, one is Baric's RsSHC014 bat, which actual bat was perched somewhere near the expressway just outside Kunming in 2011.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Simone Gold, Zelenko, they are in the video:

Hypothetically Speaking, the full interview:

@ 21 Aug


			https://twitter.com/I_Am_JohnCullen


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Note that at timepoint 107 in the video is the mention of midazolam, which is a benzodiazepine medication. Badger2 has also mentioned diazepine and the Chinese, which was placed in "Conspiracy Theories" forum or the "Rubber Room" forum (USMB search 'diazepam'). This has the odor of nazi dem fascism. Clinton Foundation and Chelsea Clinton are mentioned in the video @ timepoint 28:29.

We call this diazepam link to the Chinese a Deep State link, and will expound upon it.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Should read: 'timepoint 1 hour, 10 minutes, 7 seconds.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

When we say that the Clinton crime family is more CIA than FBI, we mean also that America's fundamental plan is to fuck up Europe, regardless of what Vicky and the CIA do in Ukraine, biolabs or no biolabs. This is why POSPOTUS is called JoeXi:

Poor Chinese Metabolism of Diazepam / Plasma Half-Life








						Diazepam metabolism in native Chinese poor and extensive hydroxylators of S-mephenytoin: interethnic differences in comparison with white subjects - PubMed
					

A single oral 5 mg dose of diazepam was given to 16 healthy native Chinese Han volunteers. Eight volunteers were extensive metabolizers of S-mephenytoin, and eight were poor metabolizers of S-mephenytoin. Plasma levels of diazepam and its demethyl metabolite were determined by HPLC in blood...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....demethyldiazepam....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Having shown that Chinese do not metabolize benzodiazepine medications very well, this just breaking links Yong-Zhen Zhang's connection to E.C. Holmes via the SFTS vectoring Asian Longhorned tick For fatal SFTS in Tennessee, and Missouri:

23 Aug 2022 Illinois Case of Heartland Virus, Vector of SFTS


			https://flutrackers.com/forum/forum/emerging-diseases-other-health-threats-alphabetical-i-through-z/other-aa/957237-positive-case-of-heartland-virus-reported-in-jackson-county-ill
		


The flutrackers report is misleading because it mentions Lone Star tick, Amblyomma, though the Asian Longhorned tick vectors Heartland virus and Heartland virus occurs in 17 U.S. states:

South Alabama College of Medicine / Haemaphysalis longicornis








						Transovarial Transmission of Heartland Virus by Invasive Asian Longhorned Ticks under Laboratory Conditions - PubMed
					

We demonstrated experimental acquisition and transmission of Heartland bandavirus by Haemaphysalis longicornis ticks. Virus was detected in tick salivary gland and midgut tissues. A total of 80% of mice exposed to 1 infected tick seroconverted, suggesting horizontal transmission. H. longicornis...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Flutrackers search 'heartland virus' will retrieve the Illinois report.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

So another Haemaphysalis tick, H. Parva vectors the Antigone virus from the Island of Lesbos (Lesvos), where Sappho reportedly jumped from a cliff into the sea, linking Dabaishan virus to Beijing CDC's Yong Zhen-Zhang:

Jan 2017 Lesvos, Greece Antigone Virus








						Novel phlebovirus detected in Haemaphysalis parva ticks in a Greek island - PubMed
					

During the last decade the number of novel tick-borne phleboviruses has increased rapidly, especially after the identification of severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome and Heartland viruses which can cause severe disease in humans. A novel virus, Antigone virus was recently detected in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Antigone virus clusters with Dabieshan and Lonjia tick viruses detected in China in H. longicornis and H. hystricis ticks.'

More work should be done synchronizing the chron for Heartland virus. There is implicated a date of 29 Aug 2012, which compares with Fau Chi's U.S. Senate testimony on 26 Ap of that year, and also links back to China in 2011, which would implicate Daszak collecting RsSHC014 virus at Kunming in the same year and same month:18 Aug 2011. Note that this media report mystifies the Heartland virus from the beginning:

Heartland Virus, St. Joseph, Missouri








						Mysterious New 'Heartland Virus' Discovered In Missouri
					

So far, two Missouri farmers are the only known cases of the tick-borne virus in the world. But experts are sure they'll find more. The men recovered but suffered serious illness that required hospital care and weeks of convalescence.




					www.npr.org
				



'....Heartland virus appears to be cousin of another new human virus called severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome virus, discovered last year in China.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

There seems a contradiction in the fatality stats for Heartland virus.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Clicking on 'ehrlichiosis' in the Heartland report will retrieve nothing, and a Pubmed search 'heartland virus' will yield 294 schizophrenized references many of which have no connection. In addition, Pubmed ahistorically castrates the researcher from obtaining the true chron for this virus.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

The heartland virus wikipage contains the SARS-CoV-2 link:

Heartland Bandavirus





						Heartland bandavirus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....Reference #6: 'White-tailed deer, Odocoileus virginianus, northwestern Missouri.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Thus, with the African Malacomys double-infected monkeypox-coronavirus near Polio-outbreak Quesso, so too with White-tailed deer for Heartland virus and SARS-CoV-2, though the latter's antibodies show up in Ohio, apparently not Missouri.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

What we're pointing out here is the funk the researcher encounters when attempting to undo the ahistorical fascism involved with the reporting of a virus closely linked to the CDC counterpart in communist China. Notice that in ref. #3, the NYT booby-traps the research process with an identitywall/paywall.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

It's mandatory to further investigate the background of Heartland bunyavirus for synchronizing the chron around 25-26 Ap 2012, the time that meshes with Mojiang miners and Fau Chi's testimony to the U.S. Senate, the time that links the second-closest relative of SARS-CoV-2.

Firstly, suggested viewing/reviewing is Nicholson:








						The Shining (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Next, we link the ballroom scene in The Shining to the ballroom of Orient Hotel in 2018, already mentioned in this thread (post # 1,109).

For addition to the 2018 chron, there is Demaneuf @ 8h:


			https://twitter.com/gdemaneuf
		

' @mbalter: 'I wrote a thread yesterday about the journalist malpractice with which so many science reporters and nearly all of mainstream media have treated the COVID origins story. One of the best examples was the reaction after DRASTIC leaked the 2018 proposal to DARPA.....'

So the investigation is yet to find out which came first: the ballroom or the leak.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

....the ballroom or the proposal.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

The Balter Thread


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

While still not having found the actual date of the DARPA proposal, we will retain the Russian "measles complaint," mentioned here, for the connections it has to Heartland SFTS virus:



			https://twitter.com/search?q=Darpa%20proposal&src=typed_query
		

'22 Aug: Legendary computational biologist Nick Patterson: "The leak of the DARPA grant proposal changed my view. I now think that by far the most likely cause of the pandemic was an accidental leak of an engineered virus." (Text): 'Some of this is propaganda, for instance, I've seen a Russian complaint that in Ukraine one year measles rate was low and the next year there was a substantial outbreak.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

badger2 said:


> While still not having found the actual date of the DARPA proposal, we will retain the Russian "measles complaint," mentioned here, for the connections it has to Heartland SFTS virus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The text @ 22 Aug was visible before posting the URL.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

Jackpot! Yuri Deigin makes the furin cleavage connection in 2011! We can now more aptly align the chron starting from Jan 2011, toggling between reports from China, USA, et al.



			https://twitter.com/Biorealism
		

(Scroll to Yuri Deigin May 15)
University of Chicago:


			https://www.researchgate.net/publication/254615633/Cofactors_in_Coronavirus_Entry
		

'....NL63....'

NL 63 is from The Netherlands. We have already posted the NL63 spike sequence in this thread:

Post #518





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The mite, Notoedres cati, also occurs on another natural reservoir of SARS-CoV:  Racoon Dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus) / Notoedres cati https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25397999 ’....The cat mite (Notoedres cati) was the cause in one raccoon dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus)...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

Once again, it seems USMB software is the tweaker. Deigin's URL works @Biorealism.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

The Shining, continued

As per Kennedy (The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 418), CladeX 2018 simulation was held at Washington's Mandarin Oriental Hotel ballroom on 15 May 2018.

The DARPA proposal is dated 24 Mar 2018:





						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

DARPA proposal states:

'We will sequence their spike proteins, reverse engineer them to conduct binding assays, and insert them into bat SARSr-CoV (WIV1, SHC014) backbones (these use bat-SARSr-CoV backbones, nor SARS-CoV, and are exempt from dual-use and gain of function concerns) to infect humanized mice and assess capacity to cause SARS-like disease.'

Aligning the 2011 chron for SFTS virus comparison, Daszak collected SHC014 on 17 Ap 2011, after the Coronavirus Entry (Loyola University of Chicago) paper in Jan:

RsSCH014


			Bat SARS-like coronavirus RsSHC014, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....Daszak, P.....collected 17 Ap 2011....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

The exemption claimed in the proposal is very suspicious, and so it is now time to expound on Sorensen, Dalgleish, and Susrud's paper mentioning Baric's SHC014:



			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

UTMB President resigns, so, time to collect entries and chron we have for University of Texas.


			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp
		

'....@4h "UTMB recently began an internal review in response to my reporting. Unlcear if connected, but timing is striking." '


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2022)

Kennedy's Reporting

The resignation links to Baric's lab and CIA:

Post #997 Kennedy,  The Real Anthony Fauci





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Electrical charges on the SARS-CoV-2 spike as per Sorensen et al (post #975), compare also with the spike of mouse hepatitis coronavirus that crosses the blood-brain barrier (BBB), as mentioned in post #516 of this thread...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 25, 2022)

So analysis of sequences themselves evolves here.

@24 Aug 2022


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr
		

'More important question is why when they published the Spike Protein sequences did they leave out the right lower corner, shown here. Even when the next five letters were also identical & should have been included, they stopped 6 letters from the furin cleavage site?Hiding it.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 25, 2022)

Quay seems to have missed, or at least not said anything, about the RGD motif he shows (post # 1,213). We will digress on this later, though for now, two references connect to UTMB and Ben Raimer's resignation (post #1,211). It is unfortunate we cannot smuggle this snapshot into the Twitter concentration camps. Raimer must have realized it would only be a matter of time:

Sep 2007 UTMB, Galveston / VEEV / Furin / Alphavirus








						Comparative analysis of the alphavirus-based vectors expressing Rift Valley fever virus glycoproteins - PubMed
					

During the last decade, alphaviruses became widely used for expression of heterologous genetic information and development of recombinant vaccines against a variety of human and animal pathogens. In this study, we compared a number of vectors based on the genome of Sindbis (SINV) and Venezuelan...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Alphavirus-specific E3 & E2 proteins & furin-specific cleavage sites can be used for engineering secreted forms of the proteins. Alphaviruses can be modified for expression of the large fragments of heterologous proteins on the surface of chimeric, infectious viral particles.'

A corresponding Baric report in this following article links UTMB's VEEV to poliovirus and HIV-1, bringing into focus Malacomys infected with coronavirus and monkeypox at a polio outbreak site, Quesso, mentioned previously and recalling documented Nairobi hookers immune to HIV-1 via vaginal mucosal immunity:

'
....These protein levels are similar to those described for vectors based on other positive strand RNA viruses such as poliovirus and venezuelan equine encephalitis virus (VEEV)....Recently, more experimental evidence is being generated supporting the second model (model 1, leader-primed transcription, 2.,discontinuous transcription) (Baric and Yount, 2000, Subgenomic Negative-Strand RNA Function During Mouse Hepatitis Virus Infection, J. Virol. 74:4039-46)
....
Caley I.J. et al, Humoral, Mucosal, and Cellular Immunity in Response to Human Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 Immunogen Expressed by a Venezuelan Equine Encephalitis Virus Vaccine Vector, J. Virol. 71: 30331-38.'
(The Nidoviruses, Coronavirus Derived Expression Systems, Kluwer Academic, 2000)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 25, 2022)

Forthcoming, linking furin to poliovirus and Yong-Zhen Zhang's involvement (Beijing CDC) with papillomavirus will be a report from South Africa and Slovenia. Next, post-polio immunoreactive cells will follow a trajectory linking dengue, poliovirus and VSV, the latter precisely linked to ebola vaccine and the SARS-CoV-2 mutation that Fau Chi gets backwards in his video, D614G.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2022)

This video should be a required part of the syllabus, and we'll critique it, noting timepoints and highlights so that viewers can quickly go where they wish:

Origins of SARS-CoV-2 Roundtable


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2022)

After a minute or so posted to USMB, the video becomes disabled. So that the viewer can actually get to the video, we'll simply remove the "https://" from the URL so that it can be added when manually typed into the spacebar: rumble.com/v1gyj01-sars-cov-2-origins-round-table-with-jonathan-couey-and-charles-rixey.html.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2022)

No doubt, Worobey et al are getting nervous, because RFK Jr. begs Sachs to read the HIV chapters of his book at the end of their podcast. The Worobey gang knows where the HIV trajectory leads:

@ 22 Aug 2022


			https://twitter.com/angie_rasmussen
		

'For anyone who still had any doubts about Lancet COVID-19 Commission Chair, Jeffrey Sachs' full descent into whichever level of hell the unredeemable cranks populate, he's now done a podcast on SARS-CoV-2 origins with the world's foremost antivaxxer (RFK Jr.)."


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2022)

badger2 said:


> No doubt, Worobey et al are getting nervous, because RFK Jr. begs Sachs to read the HIV chapters of his book at the end of their podcast. The Worobey gang knows where the HIV trajectory leads:
> 
> @ 22 Aug 2022
> 
> ...


At Angie's page, above, a pic of Dr. Jenny Wachter, for Lyme disease spirochete, Borrelia burgdorferi. We have not found as yet anywhere Wachter mentions Ixodid ticks infesting civets or raccoon dogs. Having once had the opportunity to interview Dr. burgdorfer himself, it's too late for badger2 to ask for a second interview.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2022)

RGD motif was mentioned in Post #1,214. Here we link Quay's rgd motif to Angie Rasmussen (U. Saskatchewan, MBI Adj. Prof.)

Quay's rgd motif post can be seen: ' Bat_CoV_ZC45: rgdp'

The Angie Rasmussen link to rgd is here:
2009 U. Saskatchewan, Canada / RGD Motif








						The role of RGD-tagged helical rosette nanotubes in the induction of inflammation and apoptosis in human lung adenocarcinoma cells through the P38 MAPK pathway - PubMed
					

The rosette nanotubes (RNTs) are a class of biologically inspired, self-assembling, metal-free, hydrophilic nanotubes, which hold tremendous potential as targeted drug delivery vehicles. We investigated the cell signaling events caused by lysine-functionalized RNTs (K-RNT) co-assembled with...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2022)

A highlight of the origins debate video (post #1, 216) beginning @ timepoint 1:05 links coronavirus in Malacomys near Quesso as well as HIV/SIV for HIV origins (SIV infection in Pan troglydytes schweinfurthii, westernmost range across the river from Quesso). Thus the inhibitor Charles is talking about in the video links the pharmacology to Anne Rimoin / PREDICT Malacomys African coronavirus, just as the Malacomys African monkeypox links Metabiota.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2022)

Along current political lines is the Cullen page investigating influenza stats:


			https://twitter.com/I_Am_JohnCullen


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2022)

In the origins video (post #1,216), Charles Rixey's Prometheus Shrugged site is accompanied by identity booby-trapping, so is not recommended, even though Rixey's argument for fusion inhibitors is compelling.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2022)

The same video, above, mentions Leo Biddle, thus linking the Malacomys coronavirus-SIV-monkeypox trajectory:

Leo Biddle, Gorilla in the Coalmine / Timepoint 10:38, "Coronavirus outbreak in chimpanzees in 2016.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2022)

badger2 said:


> RGD motif was mentioned in Post #1,214. Here we link Quay's rgd motif to Angie Rasmussen (U. Saskatchewan, MBI Adj. Prof.)
> 
> Quay's rgd motif post can be seen: ' Bat_CoV_ZC45: rgdp'
> 
> ...


Because the RGD motif also links to the largest human gene, dystrophin, of muscular dystrophy, we will expound further on the RGD motif shown on Quay's Twitter page. Note that the RGD motif in ZC45 occurs just before a 3-amino acid deletion, and there are also deletions in the dystrophin gene. Quay just recently brought up the bat virus from Zhoushan Island, ZC45:



			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2022)

First week of October, Quay mentions D614, though seems to fail in linking it to Fau Chi's video where Fau gets this mutation backwards. Quay seems also to fail to link this precise mutation to VSV-based ebola vaccine. This is a gain-of-function mutation that (increases [italics]) Vesicular Stomatitis Virus pseudoparticles.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2022)

Once again, the spike sequence for ZC45 can be retrieved by scrolling back to 24 Aug on Dr. Quay's Twitter page. As will be shown, the muscular dystrophy gene links the RGD motif to osteopontin, though there are problems with Dr. Quay's ZC45 virus. One problem is the wrong bat, the mistake in reporting seems to belong to the Wuhan Hospital's report:

May 2020 / Wuhan jinyintan Hospital / 5 Patients








						Identification of a novel coronavirus causing severe pneumonia in human: a descriptive study - PubMed
					

A novel bat-borne CoV was identified that is associated with severe and fatal respiratory disease in humans.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Five patients were admitted to the Wuhan Jinyintan Hospital from December 18 to December 29, 2019....The virus is phylogenetically closest to a bat SARS-like CoV (SL-ZC45, GenBank MG 772933)....male, 61, chronic liver disease....death....Chinese horseshoe bats, Rhinolophus sinicus.'

But ZC45 comes from R. pusillus, not R. sinicus, and the difference will be important when investigating the muscular dystrophy links to the RGD motif:

Rhinolophus pusillus SL-CoVZC45 Spike Protein


			Bat SARS-like coronavirus isolate bat-SL-CoVZC45, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....collected Feb 2017, Institute of Military Medicine, Nanjing Command....RGDPMPNNGW.'

Unlike Quay's posted ZC45 sequence, there are no deletions shown for MG772933 collected by the Chinese military.

Quay's sequence: RGDP---MPNNGW


----------



## badger2 (Oct 14, 2022)

So, not far from Ralph Baric's Chapel Hill lab is the Fau Chi connection to dog experiments and muscular dystrophy in golden retrievers:

ZC45 was collected in Feb 2017, and the date is Dec 2017.
AKT / Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy








						Osteopontin is linked with AKT, FoxO1, and myostatin in skeletal muscle cells - PubMed
					

OPN may interact with AKT1/MSTN/FoxO1 to modify normal and dystrophic muscle. Muscle Nerve 56: 1119-1127, 2017.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....RGDS blocking peptide showed similar effects to the AKT inhibitor....dogs were housed either at the University of Missouri (Institutional Animal Care and Use Committee No. 2435), or the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill (Institutional Animal Care and Use Committee No. 06-338.0).

The manipulation of amino acids in the above report links to another strain of virus from the same bat, R. pusillus:

Rhinolophus pussilus SL-CoVZXC21 Spike Protein


			Bat SARS-like coronavirus isolate bat-SL-CoVZXC21, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....collected Jul 2015, Institute of Military Medicine, Nanjing Command....RGDPMSNNGW.'

As can be seen by comparing both R. pusillus strains, there is a proline-serine difference in the spike sequences. Thus, the earlier 2015-collected virus has the serine found in the RGDS AKT-blocking peptide for Duchenne muscular dystrophy dogs linked to Baric's lab at Chapel Hill.

For those who have been with this thread from the beginning, it is well documented that the Chinese krait, Bungarus, was suspect intermediate host at one time in the media, as well as we having shown the 17-fold increase in this snake's venom in connection with chloroquine (the Ft. Detrick study).

Taiwan / RGD / Bungarotoxin








						Inhibitory effect of hexapeptide (RGRHGD) on platelet aggregation - PubMed
					

The B chain of beta-bungarotoxin 1-6 sequence, RGRHGD, presents the highest local average hydrophilicity measured by Kyte and Doolittle modeling analysis. The RGRHGD holds parts of both RGD and KGD peptides, which have been reported as having high binding affinity to GPIIb-IIIa. The present...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The RGRHGD holds parts of both RGD and KGD peptides, which have been reported as having high binding affinity to glycoprotein IIb-IIIa (integrin alpha IIb-beta3), a well characterized membrane receptor of platelets....beta-bungarotoxin, consisting of the A & B chain, has been demonstrated to have distinct phospholipase A2 and neurotoxin activity. We analyzed and synthesized the RGRHGD, the highest local hydrophilicity region of the B chain.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2022)

The latest anti-zoonoti origins report is here:

12 Oct 2022
Investigators Challenge Claims That COVID-19 Began in the Huanan Seafood Market








						Investigators challenge claims that Covid-19 began in the Huanan seafood market
					

A group of independent investigators and scientists have produced a new report in which they challenge claims that SARS-CoV-2 emerged from the Huanan seafood market in Wuhan via zoonosis. The repor…




					www.changingtimes.media
				




Towards the end of this report is the statement, ' "No independent, transparent, and science-based investigation has been carried out regarding the bioengineering of SARS-like viruses that was underway before the outbreak of COVID-19." '

The above statement is highly misleading, and we note that as far as is known, none of these people have mentioned Sorensen, et al. At least as early as Jan 2022, we posted to USMB this stunning report:

Sorensen, et al


			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2022/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf
		


We are yet to scrutinize Sorensen et al's spike positions as they may relate to the RGD sequence of SL-CoVZC45, above.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2022)

As the Sortensen report above seems to have been scrubbed, it is time to scrutinize its history, including rejection by Nature:

The Fight for a Controversial Article
(If USMB software tweaks over these URLs, the pages can be retrieved on the net.)








						The fight for a controversial article
					

Birger Sørensen and Angus Dalgleish failed to get an article about the origins of the coronavirus published in a scientific journal. The authors suspect foul play and political considerations. Not everything gets published, is the answer from the journals. Minerva has obtained a draft of the...




					www.minervanett.no
				




We'll try this URL just as it appears when one finds it on the net:

The Evidence Which Suggests That This Is No Naturally Evolved Virus
minervanett.no/angus-dalgleish-birger-sorensen-coronavirus/the-evidence-which-suggests-that-this-is-no-naturally-evolved-virus/362529


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2022)

The evidence which suggests that this is no naturally evolved virus
					

Minerva has uploaded a version of the controversial article that claims the coronavirus is not natural in origin.




					www.minervanett.no


----------



## badger2 (Oct 15, 2022)

We've already established the RGD motif sequences that link Duchenne muscular dystrophy to the SARS-like virus ZC45 from Rhinolophus pussilus. In the Sorensen et al, report, they question the origin of the Calu-3 cells (lung cancer) that Baric was using to grow the Yunnan virus, RsSH014, from Rhinolophus sinicus, collected in Yunnan in 2011. Here we link cancer to Duchenne muscular dystrophy and the golden retrievers being kept at Chapel Hill, mentioned previously:

2021 Italy / Duchenne and Cancer








						Have Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy Patients an Increased Cancer Risk? - PubMed
					

Prevalence of cancer in general in the Italian DMD patients does not seem to be different from that in the general population with the same age range. Although the small numbers herein presented do not allow definitive conclusion, the frequent occurrence of RMS in DMD patients raises an alert...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Although the small numbers herein presented do not allow definitive conclusion, the frequent occurrence of rhabdomyosarcoma in Duchenne muscular dystrophy raised an alert for basic researchers and clinicians.'

Since wild boars from pre-Nazi Germany were introduced into North Carolina in 1913, porcine viruses such as PRRSV (a related Nidovirus like coronavirus), link PRRSV outbreak in Indiana, for example, to this following report.

For further details, the reader will hit a $51 paywall:
Aug 2019  Tick-Borne Kyasanur Virus / Rhabdomyosarcoma / Porcine Stable Kidney Cells / Pipistrellus ceylonicus Bat Embryo Cell Lines








						Growth Kinetics of Kyasanur Forest Disease Virus in Mammalian Cell Lines and Development of Plaque Reduction Neutralization Test - PubMed
					

Kyasanur forest disease virus (KFDV) is a tick-borne flavivirus identified in 1957 in the Karnataka state of India causing fatalities in monkeys and humans. Even after the introduction of a vaccine in the endemic areas, hundreds of cases are reported every year. Being a high-risk category...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 16, 2022)

This is the updated version of the Huanan Seafood Market outbreak:

9 Oct 2022 Zoonosis at the Huanan Seafood Market: A Critique





						Zoonosis at the Huanan Seafood Market: A Critique
					

Here we review data supporting a zoonosis hypothesis at the Huanan Seafood Market (HSM). We undertake statistical analysis of case locations and wildlife stall locations. We additionally analyze environmental sampling and review the likelyhood of susceptible animals carrying a SARS-CoV-2...




					zenodo.org
				



'....Four of the earliest identifiable cases with onset in Dec (10th-16th) were not linked to the HSM, clearly indicating human-to-human transmission outside the HSM prior to and simultaneously with, the first known case as the HSM.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

Edward Hooper (aidsorigins.org) seems to have dropped out of the C19 origins debate, though he is certainly acquainted with Worobey and Edward C. Holmes.

17 hr ago A New Critique of Worobey
10 Oct 2022








						The geospatial data of Worobey et al. statistically links the Wuhan Institute of Virology with the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market
					

The geospatial statistical analysis of the earliest COVID-19 cases in Wuhan recently given by Worobey et al. (published in Science on 26 July 2022) is selective



					papers.ssrn.com
				



'....Our results cast doubt on a primary point of evidence in favor of a natural origin hypothesis.'

10 Oct 2022
biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022.10.10.511625v1
'....The paper's methods do not justify their conclusions, and the origin of SARS-CoV-2 remains an urgent, open question for science.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

Statistical challenges for inferring multiple SARS-CoV-2 spillovers with early outbreak phylodynamics
					

Understanding how SARS-CoV-2 entered the human population, thereby causing the COVID-19 pandemic, is one of the most urgent questions in science today. Two hypotheses are widely acknowledged as being most likely to explain the pandemic’s origin in late 2019: (i) the “natural origin” hypothesis...




					biorxiv.org


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

Climate science is also here. Five recent publications challenge the natural origins hypothesis:



			https://twitter.com/pathogenetics


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

We now link bungarotoxin (post # 1228) to Wuhan:

Sep 2022 Fatal Snake Bite








						Forensic identification of a fatal snakebite from Bungarus multicinctus (Chinese krait) by pathological and toxicological findings: a case report - PubMed
					

Bungarus multicinctus (B. multicinctus) is one of the top ten venomous snakes in China, ranking first in lethality at 26.9-33.3%. However, to our knowledge, no forensic autopsy-related cases of death from B. multicinctus bite poisoning have been reported. There are surprisingly few reported...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Department of Forensic Medicine, Tongji Medical College, Wuhan, PRC....ranking first in lethality....female, Fujian Province.'

If Bungarus neurotoxin ranks first in lethality in China, it's not surprising that Ft. Detrick would study its venom in 1988, though the potency increase by chloroquine is also intriguing.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ebright: 80% Kill Rate / Omicron Cross


			https://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright
		


Omicron-based vaccine came in August for children 5-11 years of age. We posted on the mouse origins of Omicron on 26 Jan 2022, post#6:






						Omicron subvariant BA.2 raises new questions about puzzling evolution of virus behind COVID-19
					

All one can do is read and educate oneself.  Will our leaders do the important and necessary work for us?  https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/omicron-subvariant-ba-2-raises-new-questions-about-puzzling-evolution-of-virus-behind-covid-19-1.6327270  Unlocking the mysteries behind Omicron's unique set...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

No other media except USMB seems to have mentioned the N969K Omicron mutation linking to vaccine.

30 Nov 2021 Post #4





						Top 5 states for new Covid infections ALL Blue states.  Bottom 5 mostly Red.
					

I guess all that talk about Trump states spreading the virus is a myth.   Top 5 states with most daily COVID cases are now blue states, bottom 5 are mostly red  As the U.S. braces for the new variant, states with the highest daily rate of news cases are predominantly led by Democrats who have...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

The Boston report with Ukraine map:

17 Oct 2022 Sputnik News


			https://sputniknews.com/20221017/just-why-boston-university-researchers-combine-omicron-wuhan-strains-to-make-deadliest-covid-ever-1101966140
		


The Wuhan strain does not carry the N969K mutation, the Omicron strain does. Big Pharma, having created the Omicron vaccine for kids, never made a peep about the N969K mutation in the heptad repeat region of the spike. We see mutations to lysine (K) also in alpha-neurotoxins of cobra and krait.

Therefore, to be scientific, the Boston University report should mention either the absence or presence of N969K in their deadlier new virus.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

USMB software seems to be tweaking, though it could just be general russophobia. This is the originally found URL, and it sports the best snapshot of the virus that we have yet seen along with a good map of Ukraine biolabs:

sputniknews.com/20221017/just-why-boston-university-researchers-combine-omicron-wuhan-strains-to-make-deadliest-covid-ever-1101966140.html


----------



## badger2 (Oct 17, 2022)

The Boston researchers say: We show that spike, the single most mutated protein in Omicron has an incomplete role in Omicron attenuation," they said. "This suggests that mutations outside the spike are major determinants of the attenuated pathogenicity of Omicron."

They conveniently don't mention the N969K mutation, where or not it is part of thende deadier virus. Furthermore, their claim is specious because the N969K mutation occurs in the heptad repeat region, which is used precisely to stabilize the protein for vaccine production. 

So, scientific protocol would dictate that the naturally occurring N969K mutation must also be addressed in the heptad repeat of the spike protein as it relates to attenuation before dismissing the spike as inferior to those proteins outside the spike, which would require further experimentation.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 18, 2022)

So the Boston lab's deadly (for mice) virus links to Eco Health collaboration:

2h


			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp
		

' An Ecohealth collaborator who strongly opposed The Lancet's COVID origin investigation works at the Boston lab behind the controversial chimeric COVID experiment.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Here is Ralph Baric's video, the man working with bat viruses given to him by Peter Daszak, bat viruses that were growing in human Calu-3 cells. As we've already posted, Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud want to know where Baric got those cells:


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Above, the date is 25 Nov 2008. So Boston University's Omicron-Wuhan virus is mimicking Chapel Hill's previous project, though Baric would not receive RsSH014 via Daszak until Daszak collected it along the expressway on the southern shore of Lake Dian, Yunnan Province, China, in August of 2011.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Omicron mutation N969K is the first SARS-CoV-2 mutation linked to the heptad repeat regions. If BU used this mutation with which to combine the Wuhan strain virus, then vaccines must be linked to the concept of gain-of-function.
"The statement from Boston University is disturbing in several ways. First, it denies that this is GOF.'


			https://twitter.com/mlipsitch


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

According to BU, this was LOF (loss of function) not GOF:

Boston University's Rebuttal








						NEIDL Researchers Refute UK Article about COVID Strain
					

Boston University is refuting a series of misleading claims about research at the University’s National Emerging Infectious Diseases Laboratories (NEIDL). BU called the reporting “false and inaccurate,” and said, “this research made the virus replicate less dangerous.”




					www.bu.edu


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Dr. Daniel Kuritzkes: "If you were going to find vaccines...."








						Boston University lab did not create deadly new COVID strain, experts say
					

The goal of the study was to determine why the Omicron variant of COVID-19 seems to cause less severe disease than the original strain.




					www.cbsnews.com
				



'....With the original strain, 100% of the mice died. With Omicron, none of the mice died. And with the combined strain, 80% of the mice died.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Boston University's report states (via Avian Flu Talk):

17 Oct Dutch Josh's Post





						Complete madness - new strain of Covid created
					

This is complete madness. This is what scientists should be banned from doing. Just because you can...




					www.avianflutalk.com
				



'....We generated chimeric recombinant SARS-CoV-2 encoding the S gene of Omicron in the backbone of an ancestral SARS-Cov-2 isolate and compared this virus with the naturally circulating Omicron variant. The Omicron S-bearing virus robustly escapes vaccine-induced humoral immunity, mainly due to mutations in the receptor binding motif (RBM)....This indicates that, while the vaccine-escape of Omicron is defined by mutations in S, major determinants of viral pathogenicity reside outside of S.'

We would question this claim. In the first place, the RBM is located in the RBD (receptor binding domain) which spans positions 319-541. The heptad-repeat region of interest for the N969K mutation, the mutation that is the first expression of the virus mutating according to a protein stretch that must be stabilized for vaccine production, is penultimate to the end of the repeat at position 970.

30 Nov 2021 Post #66





						CDC approves fourth booster shot…
					

After the 20th booster.......Fauci Dr 666, promises that should do it    :mad:



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Another reason to question the Boston University report, is because of the origin of Omicron in mice: the N969K mutation happened in humans, and it's unlikely it happened first in mice. Thusfar, Boston lab has not mentioned N969K of Omicron.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Scrutiny of Quay's concern about bronchiolar damage of the new Boston chimera:

https://twitter.com/Quay_dr @ 11h
'...."The 20-fold increased bronchiolar viral particles of the chimera was considered in the analysis. For me, the latter could make a case for increased human pathogenicity. This is the phenotype that will have the biggest clinical impact." '

Recalling porcine influenza transmission to humans, the Chinese engineered a chimera consisting of PRRSV (porcine reproductive respiratory syndrome virus) and PEDV (porcine epidemic diarrhea virus), the latter virus carrying the capability to subsist on steel surfaces for up to 28 days. This is the report of the chimera:

Ap 2019


			Porcine epidemic diarrhea virus isolate XJ1904-34 spike (S) gene, comp - Nucleotide - NCBI
		


Thusfar, the only spike sequence found for PRRSV (which would be pertinent to the Baric Chapel Hill lab and introduced German wild boars) is this one which is only a segment lacking the heptad repeat region:

Sep 2008 PRRSV Partial Spike


			Porcine respiratory and reproductive syndrome virus isolate SD-LC1 env - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Oct 19, 2022)

We can, however, compare heptad regions of PEDV:





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				




Heptad repeat region I spans positions 969 (the location of Omicron N969K mutation) to 1088. Position 969 is leucine (L). Position 1088 is also L.

Heptad repeat region II spans position 1240 (P), a proline, to 1336 (I).

As was mentioned in post #1,249 (for the 30 Nov 2021 post #66): It is by manipulating branched-chain amino acids either by varying among the three branched-chain aminos (isoleucine, leucine, and valine) or by creating multiples of these when it mutates.' 

PEDV spike position L969, is preceded by a 4-alanine stretch. The Chinese chimera above also may have had the increased bronchiolar damage, though it's not possible to determine what role PRRSV may have had in the construction of this chimera.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

Emily Kopp has just posted a Science article on monkeypox that shows photos of two of the vectors, Cricetomys and Funisciurus. It does not show a suspected monkeypox vector, Malacomys longipes, which is also documented for coronaviruses, as we have already shown here at USMB (search).



			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp
		


Moving Target: The Global Monkeypox Outbreak





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				




A photo of the coronavirus/monkeypox suspect is here:

Malacomys longipes








						Big-eared Swamp Rat (Malacomys longipes)
					

The big-eared swamp rat (Malacomys longipes) is a species of rodent in the family Muridae. It is found in Angola, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Republic of the Congo, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Equatorial Guinea, Gabon, Nigeria, Uganda, and Zambia. Its natural habitat is subtropical...




					www.inaturalist.ca


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

Quay: "Here I perform an analysis of the number, location, genome pattern and sequences of two restriction sites, Bsal and Bsmbl, that helps distinguish natural viruses from synthetic viruses....and part of Baric's "No See 'Em" technology.
....
The conclusion of this analysis is that SARS-CoV-2 has all the hallmarks of a laboratory-constructed synthetic virus....The likelihood SARS-CoV-2 is a natural sarbecovirus is less than one in a billion according to this analysis."


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr
		







						Restriction Site Analysis of SARS-CoV-2 Demonstrates the signature of a synthetic virus
					

Two hypotheses of the origin of SARS-CoV-2 exist: • A spillover from an animal host somewhere outside a laboratory • A laboratory-related accident • Finding features within the genome to address these hypotheses would advance the investigation without requiring the cooperation of third-parties •...




					www.zenodo.org


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Quay: "Here I perform an analysis of the number, location, genome pattern and sequences of two restriction sites, Bsal and Bsmbl, that helps distinguish natural viruses from synthetic viruses....and part of Baric's "No See 'Em" technology.
> ....
> The conclusion of this analysis is that SARS-CoV-2 has all the hallmarks of a laboratory-constructed synthetic virus....The likelihood SARS-CoV-2 is a natural sarbecovirus is less than one in a billion according to this analysis."
> 
> ...


The first noteworthy item is on p. 33 of Quay's 19 Oct 2022 report:

p.33 "The leucine amino acid in the restriction site is not found in 56 out of 58 sarbecoviruses."

Here seems another clue to the modus operandi of the virus we have mentioned in the use of branched-chain aminos (leucine, isoleucine and valine). Un-naturally placing a leucine at this position gives the sequence RDL.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

Quay's Talking Points

* The inframe restriction site CGTCTC is found only in RaTG13 and in no other sarbecoviruses.

* The SARS-CoV-2 sequence CGT-CTT is found in Banal-52, -103 and -236 but in no other sarbecoviruses.

*The finding of a restriction site in an amplicon that is not found in nature and its removal in an overlapping amplicon is consistent with reverse genetics workflow.

* A BLAST of amplicon #1 identifies onl RaTG13 and SARS-CoV-2, both with the GTTCTC non-restriction site sequence.

* Only 5 out of 58 sarbecoviruses do not have this restriction site, including SARS-CoV-2.

*This out-of-frame GAGACG restriction site is found in only three of 58 sarbecoviruses, including SARS-CoV-2. It is absent in RaTG13.

P. 39 "No sarbecovirus has a restriction site at this position, suggesting this was a laboratory-designed restriction site.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

Quay: "What is the probability that the five restriction site changes between SARS-CoV-2 and BANAL-52 occurred randomly?

Assumptions

*The viruses differ by five restriction sites of six nucleotides each.

*Random probability of six NTs being identical is (0.969) to the 6th power or 0.828.

* Probability of at least one NT difference in one restriction site is 1.0-0.828=0.172.

*Probability of all 5 restriction sites with at least 1 mutation is (0.172) to the 5th power = 0.000151 or one in >6,600.

*This pattern of restriction site changes could not have been random.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

Trouble in Paradise

About an hour ago, another report from a different team using the same restriction sites as did Quay:

60m


			https://twitter.com/julienpotet
		

'....Whaough. Fascinating work. This is going to trigger a lot of discussions. Get the popcorn.
...."A collaborative product by @VBruttel, @tony_vandongen, and myself (Alex Washburne).'

Yes, a lot of discussions.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

3h


			https://twitter.com/BallouxFrancois
		

'...."To me, this is by far the strongest piece of evidence to date against a simple scenario of strict zoonotic origin for SARS-CoV-2." '


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

Thusfar, it appears that this new report is extremely similar to Quay's:

18 Oct 2022 Bruttel, Washburne and VanDongen


			https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022.10.18.512756v1.full.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Oct 20, 2022)

The report in post #1,260 mentions similarity of SARS-CoV-2 to human ENaC.

2016 Israel / Human ENaC








						Epithelial sodium channel (ENaC) family: Phylogeny, structure-function, tissue distribution, and associated inherited diseases - PubMed
					

The epithelial sodium channel (ENaC) is composed of three homologous subunits and allows the flow of Na(+) ions across high resistance epithelia, maintaining body salt and water homeostasis. ENaC dependent reabsorption of Na(+) in the kidney tubules regulates extracellular fluid (ECF) volume and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Keywords: Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone system.'

We linked the aorta to this system in post #62 of this thread:





						RN of 17 years tells you whats really going on in hospitals!
					

How so?  (I could never be bothered to read the Harry Potter stuff.)  purebloods, half bloods, mudbloods.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'(Springer Protocols: The Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone System).'

The trajectory to the aorta/RAA system was precisely influenced by noticing Quay's Twitter-published sequence for SL-ZC45 coronavirus rgd motif that came just before the deletion: RGDP.


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 21, 2022)

the so called covid scam virus hasnt been id'd yet in the wild; its not real; does not exist.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2022)

Quay has explained the Bruttel, Washburne and VanDongen paper:


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Debates Begin


			https://twitter.com/julienpotet


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2022)

When one begins to follow the Andersen thread, it will link to Jeremy Farrar. This is the JFK Jr. link in his book, The Real Anthony Fauci.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 21, 2022)

Calling Andersen out, it's @1GenieInABottle 4h who opens the trajectory back to Kennedy for the British MI6 passage. We are now in the realm of CIA-MI6 disinformation internet propaganda.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 24, 2022)

Ebright shows that indeed, the new Boston University virus used the Omicron spike:


			https://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright
		


Because of the Omicron N969K mutation in the heptad repeat region (HR1&2), an examination of this SARS-CoV-1 report from 2005 shows where (either the virus or humans) got the idea to mutate from N to K.

Clicking retrieves the article, and scrolling down to Fig 1 we clearly see the lysines (K) in bold as well as an N (asparagine) in the sequence. Following the arrows from the boldened K's shows clues to what badger calls a coronavirus modus operandi in the use of branched-chain amino acids (isoleucine (I), leucine (L and valine (V), the latter three branched-chain aminos already mentioned in this thread.

Note that the location is also Boston, and since Omicron N969K can be included in the parameters of this 2005 work which was experimenting with increased-decreased fusion capabilities, heptad repeat region also links to vaccine production and protein stability:

Oct 2005 Harvard Medical School, Boston; Brigham and Women's Hospital, Boston; Louisiana State University, Baton Rouge








						Genetic analysis of the SARS-coronavirus spike glycoprotein functional domains involved in cell-surface expression and cell-to-cell fusion - PubMed
					

The SARS-coronavirus (SARS-CoV) is the etiological agent of severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS). The SARS-CoV spike (S) glycoprotein mediates membrane fusion events during virus entry and virus-induced cell-to-cell fusion. To delineate functional domains of the SARS-CoV S glycoprotein...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Specifically to investigate the amino acid requirements of the HR1 (heptad repeat region 1) of the SARS-CoV S glycoprotein, the a and d  amino acid positions L [898] and N [901] were both replaced by lysine (K) residues in the cluster mutation CL2, effectively collapsing a predicted alpha-helical structure at the amino acid terminal terminus of the HR.

The CL5 cluster-to-lysine mutation was placed adjacent to the HR1 region.'

Omicron N969K is the penultimate amino acid position to the end of HR1, so this 2005 placement of lysine cluster mutations in proximity to HR1, as well as the lysines within it, is strong evidence that the Boston University scientists were not unaware of this previous work before they recombined Omicron with the ancestral strain.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Demaneuf goes into detail about the Baric virus (SHC014) and mentions Gao and the claimed HIV inserts. However, Demaneuf fails to record the uncultured marine virus we have already compared to the HIV inserts here at USMB (search: 'uncultured marine virus').

 Timepoint 16h, that is the thread for Baric and the HIV inserts:


			https://twitter.com/gdemaneuf
		

'@16h: Just reminding everyone about the incredible level of unethical behaviour, manipulations and shenanigans that lay behind some of the most prominent papers denying a labo origin. Show Thread.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2022)

UNC Chapel Hill lab is mentioned at 10h:


			https://twitter.com/thackerpd


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2022)

From Alex Washburne's page, this is the cutting-edge paper of interest for SARS-CoV-2 origins, whether lab or nature:



			https://www.anandamide.substack.com/p/a-deep-dive-on-typeiis-restriction


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2022)

A deep dive on TypeIIs Restriction enzymes
					

And why SARs-CoV-2 is Lab derived




					anandamide.substack.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2022)

As the report in post # 1,271 states: 'ZC45.' We have already posted on ZC45 for the RGDP sequence. This paper also links our previous posts in this thread for heptad repeat region: N, K, N969K, etc. : 'N--->K from Wuhan1 to Omicron.'

The paper continues: 

'Once Baric decides to put the GFPs (green fluorescent proteins) in frame of a gene, he can't introduce a new TypeIIs without changing the protein, so he resorts to No-See-Ums approach for this piece. Tops, restriction map of SARS-CoV-2 and the Bottom restriction map is of Baric's synthetic construct with GFP added.

No new restriction sites despite the addition of GFP.... So a paper submitted in Ap 2020 from Baric's lab constructs SARS-CoV-2 synthetically, very similar to as Bruttel et al predict.

If you are familiar with the complexity and scope of this paper, I'm very skeptical this started after the pandemic. There is at least a year's worth of work in this paper submitted in Ap 2020. It was being worked on before the pandemic emerged.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 26, 2022)

Quay mentions Mengla, shows a map, and speaks of bat caves, though this is far from the location of Daszak's RsSHC014, collected in 2011:


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr
		


RsSHC014 came from the southern shore of Dian Lake.








						Dian Lake - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Dian Lake, along the expressway that also connects the Mojiang copper mine (nearer to Mengla) is an intriguing location, not far from the nasty flower and animal market at Kunming, where everything is sold, from jungle orchids to tropical snakes.

USMB search:

1. Dian Lake
2. Kunming


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2022)

At 15h, Demaneuf shows....


			https://twitter.com/gdemaneuf
		

'....GOPHELP concludes a lab-leak is the most likely origin of pandemic....coming days before the election - lays out a template for possible GOP probes in next congress.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2022)

We've already mentioned the N (asparagine) and K (lysine) links to Omicron and the Boston University study for the heptad repeat (post # 1, 267), as well as the RGD motif of bat virus ZC45.

Post # 1,273 mentions Mengla, and here there is a Marburg link to the Mengla filovirus and C-type lectins. This is the RGD motif link we see in the AC45 bat virus.

We now go back to the highly controversial article, rejected by Nature magazine, recallint that both lysine and glutamic acid are hydrophilic, charged amino acids:
Rejected by Nature Magazine








						The fight for a controversial article
					

Birger Sørensen and Angus Dalgleish failed to get an article about the origins of the coronavirus published in a scientific journal. The authors suspect foul play and political considerations. Not everything gets published, is the answer from the journals. Minerva has obtained a draft of the...




					www.minervanett.no
				



'....This additional lysine (K) driven charge on SARS-CoV-2 coming from the domain 526-560 does not exist on SARS-CoV due to the unique SARS-CoV-2 Cys538-Cys590 bridge.
....
Ref: Marzi A, et al (2004) "DC-SIGNR" Interact with the Glycoprotein of Marburg Virus and the S Protein of SARS-CoV.'

The Marzi et al study links the RGDP motif first noticed in ZC45 on Dr. Quay's Twitter page.

We can now link the C-type lectins to ebola, Marburg and Mengla filoviruses, though the  Sorensen-Dalgleish paper does not address the heptad repeat regions when they find unusual electrical charges on the SARS-CoV-2 spike. Above, "IG" in DC-SIGN" means "integrin-grabbing."

Glomerular Basement Membrane-Derived Perlecan Inhibits Mesangial Cell Adhesion to Fibronectin








						Glomerular basement membrane-derived perlecan inhibits mesangial cell adhesion to fibronectin - PubMed
					

To explore whether the heparan sulfate proteoglycan, periecan, may act as a regulator of glomerular cell behavior, we examined the effects of perlecan on adhesive properties of rat and human mesangial cells in culture. We observed that mesangial cells did not adhere to purified perlecan...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The resulting avidity level is too low for mediating cell binding but sufficient to induce integrin organization into focal contacts.'

As we shall see, for the SL (SARS-like) bat virus, ZC45, there is now established a gene linking perlecan which will be shown to mimic the palsy of Parkinson's.
(TBC)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 28, 2022)

Parkinson's (PD) links to the perlecan gene of Schwartz-Jampel syndrome.

Schwartz-Jampel Syndrome (SJS)








						Schwartz Jampel Syndrome - NORD (National Organization for Rare Disorders)
					






					www.rarediseases.org
				



'....The classical form of SJS may be caused by changes (mutations) of a gene encoding perlecan located on the short arm of chromosome 1 (1p36.1-1-p34).'

The cell binding aspect of the RGD motif comes into view with SJS:

Baylor University / RGD Motif / Nematode Perlecan








						The RGD (Arg-Gly-Asp) is a potential cell-binding motif of UNC-52/PERLECAN - PubMed
					

UNC-52/perlecan is a basement membrane (BM) proteoglycan playing an essential role in the muscle cell attachment of C. elegans. The UNC-52 protein contains two RGD (Arg-Gly-Asp) motifs in domains III and IV, a well-characterized tripeptide known for binding to mammalian β integrin. To...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We have already pointed to valine-to-alanine mutations in Alzheimer's and the reverse (V-to A) in this thread for juvenile AD onset as early as 26 years of age.

PINK1 for Parkinson's is located on chromosome 1p 36, linking SJS:

Juvenile Onset PD / Pink1








						Juvenile-onset Parkinsonism as a result of the first mutation in the adenosine triphosphate orientation domain of PINK1 - PubMed
					

This study extends the phenotypic and molecular spectrum of the PINK1 gene and the geographic origin of patients with PINK1 gene mutations.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2022)

Emily Kopp's (already mentioned in this thread) and Karolina's latest work appears in this preprint:









						Preprint: COVID-19 shows ‘fingerprint’ of laboratory engineering - U.S. Right to Know
					

COVID-19’s genome shows signs consistent with genetic manipulation, according to a new preprint.




					www.usrtk.org
				



'....methods that keep the restriction sites were popular at the Wuhan Institute of Virology and a partnering lab in the U.S. at the University of North Carolina.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2022)

ZC45 bat coronavirus already mentioned in this thread, is neurotropic in rats. Therefore, we will point to another RGD motif in Rattus norvegicus PINK1, because it contains a similar sequence as ZC45 spike protein (RGDP): R. norvegicus PINK1: RRSRDGP. Note that simply changing S to A yields a furin cleavage site sequence of SARS-CoV-2: (RRAR). This fact, by most anyone's estimation, would prompt lab studies of this bat coronavirus ZC45 from Zhoushan Island, Zhejiang Province.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2022)

As far as is known, neither Ebright, Quay, Kopp, Bruttel or others have analyzed the RGD sequence implications of Zhoushan bat coronavirus ZC45:
@12h


			https://twitter.com/VBruttel
		

'....They had two brilliant ideas:
- discussing a bioengineering paper with bioengineers
- checking if exactly such RBD/FCS screening experiments were planned by virologists.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2022)

Washburne is retweeting Bruttel:

@12h


			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex


----------



## badger2 (Oct 29, 2022)

Noting here that there is not the first example of the original Chinese Wuhan lab communication shown in the article so that others may analyze it themselves:








						COVID-19 Origins: Investigating a “Complex and Grave Situation” Inside a Wuhan Lab
					

The Wuhan lab at the center of suspicions about the pandemic’s onset was far more troubled than known, documents unearthed by a Senate team reveal. Tracing the evidence, Vanity Fair and ProPublica give the clearest view yet of a biocomplex in crisis.




					www.propublica.org


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2022)

Quay @ 6h


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr
		

'...."My Line 2 COVID Conduit Hypothesis....And where I grew up, if your government asked for help, you gave it." '


----------



## badger2 (Oct 30, 2022)

Even though JFK Jr. has mentioned MI6 in his book, The Real Anthony Fauci, the irony may be that JKF Jr. has not read Sorensen, et al's paper and Quay doesn't seem to have read it, either. Be sure the CIA has read Quay's Line 2 Hypothesis.

The Fight for a Controversial Article








						The fight for a controversial article
					

Birger Sørensen and Angus Dalgleish failed to get an article about the origins of the coronavirus published in a scientific journal. The authors suspect foul play and political considerations. Not everything gets published, is the answer from the journals. Minerva has obtained a draft of the...




					www.minervanett.no
				



'....If such findings were confirmed, there could be political ramifications. Naturally, therefore, Sorensen, Dalgleish, and their unpublished paper have been mired in controversy ever since Sir Richard Dearlove, former head of MI6, endorsed their conclusions.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

Fau Chi got the SARS-CoV-2 mutation backwards in his video, a mutation that precisely links to ebola vaccine, as we have already shown on this thread: D614G. What does Fau know about amino acid changes in this strain of ebola? :


			https://www.doctorswithoutborders.ca/article/there's-no-vaccine-available-ebola-outbreak-uganda---even-though-one-has-been-sitting-shelf
		

;....There are  no approved vaccines or treatments for this species of ebola, which is the less common Ebola-Sudan type.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

The article is available on Potet's page, 28 Oct:


			https://twitter.com/julienpotet


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

www.promedmail.org
'29 Oct 2022 Uganda Vaccine Trial....3 Sudan Ebola vaccines are from Oxford University in the UK and Sabin Vaccine Institute and Merck in the U.S.....outbreak epicenter is still Mubende and Kassanda districts.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

COVID 
www.promedmail.org
'27 Oct 2022 Cardiac events: 118 times greater risk of death.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

@3h


			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex
		

'....Docs show Facebook and Twitter closely collaborating with Dept of Homeland Security, FBI to police "disinfo." Plans to expand censorship on topics like withdrawal from Afghanistan, origins of COVID, info that undermines confidence in financial institutions....SARS-CoV-2 did not leave a trail of infections along the route of animal trade.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

@3h


			https://twitter.com/BallouxFrancois
		

'....The distribution of the (restriction) sites can be explained by the extensive genetic recombination between viral lineage and does not provide evidence for a lab origin of SARS-CoV-2.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

Biological Politics: Dr. McCullough's Crucifixion



			https://twitter.com/chrisprcas
		

@ 30 Oct: McCullough: "Yesterday I was stripped of my board certifications in Internal Medicine and cardiology after decades of perfect clinical performance, board scores and hundreds of peer-reviewed publications. None of this will stop until there is a needle in every arm."

(also, scroll down to ) Hans Mahncke for the Daszak video.'


Pertinent posts to the lab-origin hypothesis:


			https://twitter.com/tony_vandongen
		

30 Oct: An additional cleavage site was discovered in the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein. So it can be cleaved by two proteases, furin and cathepsin. This has implication for vaccines since cathepsin cleavage would release a small soluble peptide containing the 3 HIV-1 homology regions.
....
Oct 29 Big boi: Zoonot forces in disarray. Holmes, Fauci, Koopman withdraw in haste. Andersen, Rasmussen, Neil mount a desperate and brave last stand.
....
29 Oct Tony Vandongen: Could the 3 BsmBl and Bsal sites have been introduced into SARS-CoV-2 by recombination with other viruses? Certainly. There is only one slight problem with that scenario: it introduces up to 28 spurious sites that need to be removed by silent point mutations.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

The cathepsin article that Vandongen mentions (post # 1,290) is below. Again, furin-independent cathepsin cleavage links to Anthony Fau Chi's video mistake for the SARS-CoV-2 mutation, D614G, for ebola vaccine based on the vesicular stomatitis virus t that spike position, noting the proximity of Omicron's vaccine-linked mutation, N969K, to the second cathepsin cleavage site:

China: Novel Cleavage Sites Identified in SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein Reveal Mechanism for Cathepsin L-Facilitated Viral Infection and Treatment Strategies








						Novel cleavage sites identified in SARS-CoV-2 spike protein reveal mechanism for cathepsin L-facilitated viral infection and treatment strategies - PubMed
					

The spike (S) protein of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) is an important target for vaccine and drug development. However, the rapid emergence of variant strains with mutated S proteins has rendered many treatments ineffective. Cleavage of the S protein by host...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In contrast, our newly identified CTSL cleavage sites in S protein are highly conserved in SARS-CoV-2 variants, including the recently emerged Omicron variant, suggesting these CTSL cleavage sites may be essential for the SARS-CoV-2 life cycle.
....
CTSL Inhibitors Prevent SARS-CoV-2 Infection

It seems that CTSL inhibitors are most likely resistant to mutational escape of SARS-CoV-2, including Omicron and Beta variants....Neither of the compounds inhibited vesicle stomatitis virus (VSV) infection, indicating that the inhibitory effects of CTSL inhibitors depend on SARS-CoV-2 S protein.'


----------



## badger2 (Oct 31, 2022)

The Chinese article continues:
'....with proline substitutions at K986 and V987 and a "GSAS" substitution at the furin cleavage site R682-R685.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2022)

The N969K mutation in Omicron (BA.4) arose in South Africa. Details will likely remain esoteric. This is a stabilizing mutation (vs destabilizing mutation):

N969K








						The rapid emergence of multiple sublineages of Omicron (B.1.1.529) variant: Dynamic profiling via molecular phylogenetics and mutational landscape studies - PubMed
					

Our molecular phylogenetic studies provided a deeper understanding of the microevolution of sublineages and the creation of Omicron. Similarly, this study might help scientists develop pan-coronavirus vaccines that consider their mutational properties.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'N969K is a stabilizing mutation.'

Since we have already posted some N/K associations recently in this thread.

N969K occurs in the HR1 region, and we've already mentioned that HR1 is a vaccine-related region, used to stabilize the protein for vaccine production.

Sep 2022 Francis Crick Institute, London and Ulm, Germany








						Determinants of Spike infectivity, processing, and neutralization in SARS-CoV-2 Omicron subvariants BA.1 and BA.2 - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 Omicron rapidly outcompeted other variants and currently dominates the COVID-19 pandemic. Its enhanced transmission and immune evasion are thought to be driven by numerous mutations in the Omicron Spike protein. Here, we systematically introduced BA.1 and/or BA.2 Omicron Spike...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Individual mutations of S371F/L, S375F, and T376A in the ACE2 receptor-binding domain RBD) as well as Q954H and N969K in the hinge region 1 (HR1, heptad repeat region 1) impaired infectivity, while changes to G339D, D614G, N764K, and L981F moderately enhanced it.
....
Our results represent a systematic functional analysis of Omicron spike adaptions that have allowed this SARS-CoV-2 variant to dominate the current pandemic.'

The virus mutating from asparagine (N) to lysine (K) at position 969 was reacting in the first human host of Omicron BA.4 at precisely a vaccine-related location.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 1, 2022)

Abov, "Fau Chi's Mutation," D614G, causes Omicron's enhanced infectivity. This precise mutation in SARS-CoV-2 links to VSV-based ebola vaccine, as we've already posted to this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

Cathepsin: Trump Was Correct

Post # 1,291 links cathepsin L to SARS-CoV-2 and its inhibitors. Here is shown the difference between cathepsin inhibitors and the cathepsin L link to ebola, underscoring the relevance of SARS-CoV-2 mutation, "Fau Chi's Mutation," to ebola vaccine:

Feb 2010 Mt. Sinai, New York / Ebola Cathepsin L








						Zaire Ebola virus entry into human dendritic cells is insensitive to cathepsin L inhibition - PubMed
					

Cathepsins B and L contribute to Ebola virus (EBOV) entry into Vero cells and mouse embryonic fibroblasts. However, the role of cathepsins in EBOV-infection of human dendritic cells (DCs), important targets of infection in vivo, remains undefined. Here, EBOV-like particles containing a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....While dendritic cell infection is blocked by cathepsin B inhibitor, it is insensitive to cathepsin L inhibitor.'

Thus, comparison between B and L structures will yield clues to the mechanism of action occurring for these two viruses.

Also, Trump was correct about hydroxychloroquine against cathepsin L-mediated virus entry by SARS-CoV-2, as the abstract posted here documents:

18 Aug 2022 Post #1,122




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

This is an airborne or surface phenomenon:  Non-Sexual Monkeypox: UK to Stanford, Ca. https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/28/10/22-1191_article  Seems a surface phenomenon: dog petting/e-cigarette....'and was taking HIV preexposure prophylaxis.' That's enough to prompt more rigorous investigation...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....Hydroxychloroquine efficiently blocks viral entry mediated by cathepsin L, but not by TMPRSS2, and that a combination of hydroxychloroquine and a clinically tested TMPRSS2 inhibitor prevents SARS-CoV-2 infection more potently than either drug alone.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

1 Nov 2022 Open Letter to Elon Musk on Origins of COVID


			https://twitter.com/hashtag/OriginsofCovid


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

Parkinson's Connection: Breakfast Dogs Studies the ZC45 Sequences.

We have already mentioned the Parkinson's RGD sequence link to bat Cov ZC45 RGD sequence in this thread. This RGD motif is a different critter compared to the FCS (furin cleavage site), but does link to affinity for tissues.

Breakfast Dogs


			https://twitter.com/breakfast_dogs
		

28 Oct: ' But after the outbreak, now Major General Wuchun Cao set out to find other viruses that would divert attention from the close relationship of ZC45 and SARS-CoV-2. While Zhengli Shi provided RaTG13, he contributed the pangolin sequences.'

Putin's KGB knew about ZC45 at least as early as Jan 2021, though more likely since 2017, when ZC45 was found by the Chinese military on Zhoushan Island, Zhejiang Province, China. ZC45 is neurotropic in rats, making the Parkinson's connection to neurons.

As will be shown, rather than a gain-of-function phenotype, the RGD sequence links to a gain-of-susceptibility phenotype.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

Jan 2021 Universite du Quebec a Montreal / Vladimir Makarenkov, et al / ZC45








						Horizontal gene transfer and recombination analysis of SARS-CoV-2 genes helps discover its close relatives and shed light on its origin - PubMed
					

The results of our horizontal gene transfer and recombination analysis suggest that SARS-CoV-2 could not only be a chimera virus resulting from recombination of the bat RaTG13 and Guangdong pangolin coronaviruses but also a close relative of the bat CoV ZC45 and ZXC21 strains. They also indicate...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....but also a close relative of the bat CoV ZC45 and ZXC21 strains.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

Breakfast Dogs (post # 1, 297) states @ 12 Oct: 'If ZC45 is part of a newly discovered natural clade, why does it also have some features of the original SARS-like viruses? It seems to be the missing link between SARS-1 and SARS-2, and deserves far more attention than it gets.'


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Cathepsin: Trump Was Correct
> 
> Post # 1,291 links cathepsin L to SARS-CoV-2 and its inhibitors. Here is shown the difference between cathepsin inhibitors and the cathepsin L link to ebola, underscoring the relevance of SARS-CoV-2 mutation, "Fau Chi's Mutation," to ebola vaccine:
> 
> ...



SMH

"...Hydroxychloroquine efficiently blocks viral entry mediated by cathepsin L, but not by TMPRSS2, and that a combination of hydroxychloroquine and a clinically tested TMPRSS2 inhibitor prevents SARS-CoV-2 infection more potently than either drug alone.'

Amazing


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

Digging deeper, Breakfast Dogs notices another (along with the ZC45 RBD motif we've already mentioned) special motif:



			https://twitter.com/breakfast_dogs
		

'@ 12 Oct: A recent discovery - histone mimicry motif ARKS in SARS-CoV-2, also appears in ZC45, but not other previously known sarbecovs.'

Edward Hooper (www. AIDS Origins page) would likely be interested to learn that Edward Holmes pops up here:

Dog's Breakfast @ 12 Oct: 'Chinese defector, Li Men Yang1, then at KHU, discusses her work there, her supervisors and Malik Peiris:
"Identifying SARS-CoV-s-Related Coronaviruses in Malayan Pangolins"....Edward C. Holmes....(in red) "What's he doing here?"


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SMH
> 
> "...Hydroxychloroquine efficiently blocks viral entry mediated by cathepsin L, but not by TMPRSS2, and that a combination of hydroxychloroquine and a clinically tested TMPRSS2 inhibitor prevents SARS-CoV-2 infection more potently than either drug alone.'
> 
> Amazing


Yeah, remember that?!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2022)

badger2 said:


> The N969K mutation in Omicron (BA.4) arose in South Africa. Details will likely remain esoteric. This is a stabilizing mutation (vs destabilizing mutation):
> 
> N969K
> 
> ...



Can you tell if the "Stabilizing mutation" was manmade?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 2, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Can you tell if the "Stabilizing mutation" was manmade?


Badger2's intuition is that the mutation came about in the human host, which influenced the virus to mutate, though it's not necessarily so. Dog's Breakfast is also mentioning N's (asparagines) and K's (lysines) on the Twitter page. There's more work to do. We'd like to get DB's opinion on N969K Thusfar it seems, DB hasn't posted N969K for the vaccine linked HR1 region.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Badger2's intuition is that the mutation came about in the human host, which influenced the virus to mutate, though it's not necessarily so. Dog's Breakfast is also mentioning N's (asparagines) and K's (lysines) on the Twitter page. There's more work to do. We'd like to get DB's opinion on N969K Thusfar it seems, DB hasn't posted N969K for the vaccine linked HR1 region.



I recently read this and bought some of the shares under $3 just now

How to Detect a Man-Made Biothreat


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I recently read this and bought some of the shares under $3 just now
> 
> How to Detect a Man-Made Biothreat


Yes, it's probably worth a fling to invest. Ebright is mentioned in the article, and we agree with his skepticism on a few points, for example the "Golden Gate" technique apparently leaves no fingerprint, and the furin also mentioned does not cover all there is to know about nidoviruses (includes coronaviruses): in some cases, furin is not required for viral entry.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2022)

Iarpa (post # 1,306) was announced in 2017. The military implications that would prompt Iarpa's announcement would have to include Chinese PLA's virus discovered during that year on Zhoushan Island: ZC45. This dangerous virus is neurotropic in rats, and more information is needed for the archives. Draper/Ginkgo/Iarpa includes Raytheon (military) as a partner, so Raytheon knows about ZC45 and so does Putin's KGB/FSB:

Jan 2021 Quebec Universite du Montreal / Vladimir Makarenko, et al / ZC45


			https://pubmed/ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33514319
		

'....but also a close relative of the bat CoV ZC45 and ZXC21 strains.'

Thus returning to the Omicron N969K mutation, caveats to discern whether this is man-made would include:

1. Possible mouse origin of Omicron.

26 Jan 2022 Post #6





						Omicron subvariant BA.2 raises new questions about puzzling evolution of virus behind COVID-19
					

All one can do is read and educate oneself.  Will our leaders do the important and necessary work for us?  https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/omicron-subvariant-ba-2-raises-new-questions-about-puzzling-evolution-of-virus-behind-covid-19-1.6327270  Unlocking the mysteries behind Omicron's unique set...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....45 point mutations....'

2. Boston University's chimera using Omicron spike.

Post # 1,250


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/covid-19s-biological-politics.854736/page-63#post-30660045
		


3. What was already known (in 2008) about coronavirus fusion and heptad repeats:

'Cleavage generally occurs N terminally or N proximally to a hydrophobic region called the fusion peptide, thereby providing the ectodomain of the resulting membrane-anchored polypeptide with a lipophilic terminus. 

This ectodomain typically also contains two heptad repeat regions, the hallmark of class I fusion proteins. The positions of these regions - designated here as HR1 and HR2, with HR2 being membrane proximal - relative to the fusion peptide and transmembrane domain vary considerably.'
(Bosche and Rottier, Ch. 11 Nidovirus Entry Into Cells, in Nidoviruses, ASM Press, Washington, D.C. 2008)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2022)

Horizontal gene transfer and recombination analysis of SARS-CoV-2 genes helps discover its close relatives and shed light on its origin - PubMed
					

The results of our horizontal gene transfer and recombination analysis suggest that SARS-CoV-2 could not only be a chimera virus resulting from recombination of the bat RaTG13 and Guangdong pangolin coronaviruses but also a close relative of the bat CoV ZC45 and ZXC21 strains. They also indicate...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2022)

Recalling that Rahalkar, et al were responding to the Mojiang miners cases and eventually, RaTG13. This was occurring as Fau Chi testified to the U.S. Senate on 26 Ap 2012 on 'Dual Use.'

22 Aug 2022 Post # 1,168





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Both URLs are correctly transcribed.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Breakfast Dogs / Rahalkar


			https://twitter.com/breakfast_dogs
		

' Yes, I agree. RaTG13 is fake. They changed the RBM (circle-red) so that it looked not dangerous to humans, but otherwise similar to SARS-CoV-2. BANAL-52 is also fake, it looks more dangerous to humans and closer to SARS-CoV-2. distracting from RaTG13 - the more obvious fake.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2022)

Washburne: "Our theory stands. SARS-CoV-2's restriction map is still an anomaly in nature and consistent with synthetic origin."


			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex
		


SDSN Webinar: Origins of the COVID-19 Pandemic


----------



## badger2 (Nov 3, 2022)

SARS2 Origins NASW/CASW Meeting, Memphis, Sat 22 Oct 2022


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

This PNAS article critiques Robert Garry. Garry is known to Edward Hooper (AID Origins page), and was mentioned earlier on Skye's thread:

PNAS


			https://pnas.org/doi/10.1073/pnas.2215826119
		

'....Garry's limited alignment of seven Spike protein sequences is far from precise. RaCS203, for example, lacks arginine, serine residues, present in other viruses.'

Garry links to "Fau Chi's Mutation," for VSV:

Garry on Polio and VSV, Posts # 264-5


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-linked-to-rare-blood-disease-israeli-study.923015/page14#post-30014412
		


Garry is also on Megyn Kelly Show, Dark Brandon Tries Again


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-linked-to-rare-blood-disease-israeli-study.923015/page14


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

This is the URL as it appears on Skye's thread:

usmessageboard.com/threads/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-linked-to-rare-blood-disease-israeli-study.923015/page14


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

18 h ago
Kelly and Garry


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

Garry mentions RBD, though others think that RaTG13 is fake because of an RBD (post # 1,309). At timepoint 6:07, Garry mentions Jeremy Farrar. JFK Jr. mentions Jeremy Farrar, on another of Skye's threads:

Post #208





						Victoria Nuland: Ukraine Has "Biological Research Facilities," Worried Russia May Seize ThemThe neocon's confession sheds critical light on the U.S.
					

Fresh report from Sputnik:  2022 aprelia 17 Plague and Typhus: What Have American Scientists Been Up to in Ukraine's Biolabs? https://sputniknews.com/20220417/plague-and-typhus-what-have-american-scientists-been-up-to-in-ukraines-biolabs-1094839384.html



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....In 2004, a Vietnamese-based Oxford University Clinical Research Unit Director, Jeremy Farrar....'

If BANAL-52 is also fake (post # 1,309), then Farrar's position in Vietnam is proximal to BANAL-52 in Laos.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

Around @8:35 in the Kelly video, Garry mentions engineered HIV-1 into SARS-CoV-2.

@tony_vandongen 3 Sep


			https://twitter.com/tony_vandongen
		

'RaTG13....it's the insertion of 4 HIV-1 sequences which introduce the ability to interact with and kill t cells. Please explain to me how the same 4 inserts ended up in BANAL52.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

Back to Wisconsin for insertion of HIV into influenza:



			China Outbreak - Part 4
		

'....HIV-Facilitated Speed-Up....he must devise a method for accelerating the replication process....from his limited stock that managed to survive inside human flesh for 80 years. The source of Kawaoka's virus was never disclosed to the public or medical authorities.
....
To summarize, a decade ago at his lab in Wisconsin with generous funding from Japanese state institutions, Kawaoka was developing an "unstoppable flu," secretly derived from an illegal exhumation of the Arctic frozen corpse of an Alaskan native who died in the 1918-19 influenza pandemic.'

The HIV-1 insert sequences Vandongen mentions should be posted for comparison to other nidoviruses.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

In China Outbreak Part 4 above, the accelerated replication process indeed links to "Fau Chi's Mutation," D614G of SARS-CoV-2, for this mutation increases the production of VSV pseudoparticles, VSV being the basis for ebola vaccine.

Part 4 continues, linking MERS to South Korea and Vietnam:
'....The 2015 MERS outbreak occurred in Saudi Arabia, spilling over into the UAE and Oman and broke out in South Korea due to a damages shipping case at Osan Air Base. Kawaoka obtained the MERS sample about 3 years prior to the 2015 outbreak from a high-ranking female Indonesian lab technician working at NAMRU-2, in a long series of security breaches that prompted the UNIT's relocation to Phnom Penh.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

The tick link to NAMRU, above, is Hoogstraal.

Harry Hoogstraal








						Harry Hoogstraal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....Namru-3....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

Sequence Comparison of SARS-CoV-2 and HIV-1


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

One may have to click on the lower right-hand corner twice to get the correct image.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

The HIV-1 sequences (above) are from India and Kenya.

Vandongen makes interesting connections with HIV-1:

1 Nov 2022


			https://twitter.com/tony_vandongen
		

'....appears to cloak the novel coronavirus from white blood cells, a characteristic also found in HIV-1.'

Vandongen refers to this study, and ref #52 therein:








						Might SARS-CoV-2 Have Arisen via Serial Passage through an Animal Host or Cell Culture?: A potential explanation for much of the novel coronavirus' distinctive genome - PubMed
					

Despite claims from prominent scientists that SARS-CoV-2 indubitably emerged naturally, the etiology of this novel coronavirus remains a pressing and open question: Without knowing the true nature of a disease, it is impossible for clinicians to appropriately shape their care, for policy-makers...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Ref #52 (Guandong) : 'The Orf8 protein of SARS-Cov-2 mediates immune evasion through potently downregulating MHC-1....In addition, Orf8 showed strong co-localization with calnexin+ ER and LAMP1+ lysosome.'

We'll return to LAMP1 later. 

Vandongen continues @ 1Nov: 'And the second preprint identifies a region of the spike-protein gene found in no other bat-borne coronavirus that is nearly identical to superantigenic and neurotoxic motifs found in some bacteria, which may contribute to the immune overreaction that leads to the Kawasaki-like multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children, and cytokine storms in adults.'

Vandongen is referring to this report:








						Superantigenic character of an insert unique to SARS-CoV-2 spike supported by skewed TCR repertoire in patients with hyperinflammation - PubMed
					

Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome in Children (MIS-C) associated with COVID-19 is a newly recognized condition in children with recent severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) infection. These children and adult patients with severe hyperinflammation present with a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




MIS-C and Kawasaki disease was posted to USMB on 8 Jul 2020:

Post #700




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

At Pubmed, there is only one entry for chloroquine use in the suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Chrysemys:  (1985) Chrysemys / Thyroid / Chloroquine https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3905504 '....chloroquine or bacitracin inhibited the degradation activity.'



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'.....Fortunately, doctors and researchers have been racing to understand the mysterious syndrome, which can cause life-threatening complications, including coronary artery aneurysms and toxic shock syndrome.

"We don't know the risk factors - which kids get this and which kids don't, it's hard to know. Especially because most have been previously healthy," said Dr. Nadine Choueiter, a pediatric cardiologist and Director of the Kawasaki Disease Program at the Children's Hospital at Montefiore in New York City.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

Vandongen's superantigenic report may link to snakes, so Vandongen's first-mentioned report for LAMP1 prompts further investigation. In the superantigen report, scroll down to Fig 2 D which compares snake toxins: 'alpha-cobratoxin, alpha-bungarotoxin, rabies G protein, HIV-1 gp120.'

Further along in the article, it states:
'A rare mutation D839Y, recently observed in a SARS-CoV-2 strain from Europe may contribute to stabilizing the interaction of TCR (T cell receptors). Interestingly, SARS-CoV-2 binding region harbors three residues that have been recently reported to have mutated in new strains from Europe and the U.S.: D614G, A831V and D839Y/N/E. The former two may potentially interact with MHC II.

The Ft. Detrick report from 1988 (already posted to USMB) links chloroquine to bungarotoxin: chloroquine increases bungarotoxin potency 17-fold.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 4, 2022)

The HIV sequences we've been posting link to Baric connections: 



			https://twitter.com/BioAnon_1vy_
		

' @ 1h: Amy Sims (protege of Ralph Baric, also part of DEFUSE), had a grant to place SIV inserts on OC43 coronavirus as a HIV vaccine.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2022)

Disturbing Pfizer Vaccine News
Video @ 23h


			https://twitter.com/PaulMitchell_AB


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Disturbing Pfizer Vaccine News
> Video @ 23h
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PaulMitchell_AB


This was reported in March:
4 Mar 2022 Pfizer Vaccine Integrates Into Our DNA








						Study: Pfizer mRNA Vaccine Integrates Into Our DNA | Armstrong Economics
					

A new Swedish lab study shows that the mRNA vaccine integrates into our DNA at the cellular level – permanently. Study abstract: "Furthermore, a recent study showed that SARS-CoV-2 RNA can be reverse-transcribed and integrated into the genome of human cells. In this study, we investigated the...




					armstrongeconomics.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2022)

The RGD motif, mentioned previously, is shown at 13h timepoint:


			https://twitter.com/gadboit
		

'....SC spike and rats, Rattus norvegicus....SFVIRGD.'

RGD is also shown on Quay's Twitter page.

USMB search: rgd motif


----------



## badger2 (Nov 5, 2022)

If stopped by the Twitter prompt, click login and then click x to eliminate it until it comes up again.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2022)

Flutrackers, 4:04 AM, Mon 7 Nov 2022 

Rupintrivir / AG7404 Inhibits SARS 1&2 Mpro





						Antiviral Res   . Structure and inhibition of SARS-CoV-1 and SARS-CoV-2 main proteases by oral antiviral compound AG7404 -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Antiviral Res   . 2022 Nov 3;105458. doi: 10.1016/j.antiviral.2022.105458. Online ahead of print. Structure and inhibition of SARS-CoV-1 and SARS-CoV-2 main proteases by oral antiviral compound AG7404   Montserrat Fàbrega-Ferrer...



					flutrackers.com
				



'....Mpro'

We mentioned rosuvastatin inhibition of Mpro on 7 Aug 2021:

Post #34





						Cholesteral drug reduces Covid
					

That's not what he says about them.  The point is that Biden takes credit for them and then lied about not having been vaccinated before he was inaugurated.   Now he wants to force everybody with exception of illegal aliens to wear masks, social distance, take the shots...or cease to participate...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2022)

Breakfast Dogs has a focus on the ADE (antibody-dependent enhancement) paper, and shows an interesting format when investigating authors, shown in red. BD apparently misses the calu-3 connection to one author, Lei He, which may be the true source Sorensen and Dalgleish ask about Baric's use of calu-3 cells. We will digress further on this ADE-calu-3 assemblage. If the reader does not yet lnow what calu-3 cells are, USMB search may help.

BD says that the article is the final paper published before the pandemic outbreak by the Wuhan Institute of Virology, New York Blood Center and the Chinese PLA. Note that BD does indeed show the use of an alias institution linking to the Chinese military.

The reader may scroll down to 6 Nov for the article, "Molecular Mechanism for Antibody-Dependent Enhancement of Coronavirus Entry"


			https://twitter.com/breakfast_dogs


----------



## badger2 (Nov 7, 2022)

We have already posted on the Chinese military's virus, ZC45, from Zhoushan Island, Zhejiang Province in 2017.

@ 1h
' The coronavirus, which we term 'GX_ZC45' bears signatures of genetic manipulation.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2022)

Dr. McCullough's 9 Nov publication implicates vaccine-induced kidney damage:

9 Nov 2022


			https://petermcculloughmd.substack.com/p/long-termorgan-damage-after-covid?r=jhcie&utm_medium=ios
		

'....Glomerular kidney disease can worsen to complete kidney failure and dialysis, so the consequences are significant if there is a problem with mRNA, spike protein, and progression of disease. As shown in the table, for the double vaccinated, there was more than a two-fold increase in progression of kidney disease.'

We have already posted on glomerular connections to the RGD motif. There is an RGD motif on the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2, and no one seems to have noticed. It is located at positions 403-405. The sequence is
SFVIRGDEVRQIA.

The RGD motif likely remains in the mRNA vaccine.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2022)

Dr. McCullough's article can be viewed at BioAnon, 9 Nov. It can be read (scrolled) without clicking on the subscribe prompt:

9 Nov


			https://twitter.com/BioAnon_1vy_
		


We were analyzing the RGD motif of ZC45 (Dr. Quay's Twitter page) when posting on glomerular basement membrane parameters:

28 Oct 2022 Post # 1,275





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The report in post #1,260 mentions similarity of SARS-CoV-2 to human ENaC.  2016 Israel / Human ENaC https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26772908 '....Keywords: Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone system.'  We linked the aorta to this system in post #62 of this thread...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




This integrin-binding/organization in glomerular basement membrane of post # 1,275 links to the RGD motif of SARS-CoV-2 (positions 403-405).

Another Chinese link is the RGD motif at positions 341-343 of the HCov-229E coronavirus spike protein.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2022)

The pertinent article for glomerular disease post-vaxx was from British Columbia and Ontario, posted on 4 Nov 2022:

4 Nov 2022 A Population-Based Analysis of Risk of Glomerular Disease Relapse After COVID-19 Vaccination








						A Population-Based Analysis of the Risk of Glomerular Disease Relapse after COVID-19 Vaccination - PubMed
					

In a population-level cohort of patients with glomerular disease, a second or third dose of COVID-19 vaccine was associated with higher relative risk but low absolute increased risk of relapse.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2022)

More and more evidence is pointing to a cover-up:

@3h


			https://twitter.com/BiophysicsFL
		

' Fauci, his former boss Francis Collins and everyone else who attempted to squash discussion of the 'lab leak' are on the wrong side of history.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2022)

https://twitter.com/BiophysicsFL
		

' "Not only does CGG  CGG not occur anywhere else in the SARS2 genome, it doesn't occur anywhere in any SARS-like virus! But the CGG triplet is the preferred code used by genetic engineers to produce proteins containing arginine (R) in human cells." '

Via Emily Kopp's Twitter page, as the conference closes, EC Holmes has this to say:









						Chances of finding COVID-virus ancestor ‘almost nil’, say virologists
					

Genome analysis finds SARS-CoV-2 and bat coronaviruses shared an ancestor just a few years ago, but extensive recombination has muddied the picture.




					nature.com
				



' The chances of finding a direct ancestor "are close to nil," says Edward Holmes, evolutionary virologist at the University of Sidney in Australia. "That ship has sailed." '


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

It should be mentioned that Edward Holmes (post #1,337) is honorary visiting professor of Fudan University, China, and his buddy and co-author, Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC) is not far away.

Has Big Pharma Hijacked Evidence Based Medicine?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

This report came from Stanford University in 2017:

Ap 2017 Evidence Based Medicine








						Hijacked evidence-based medicine: stay the course and throw the pirates overboard - PubMed
					

The article discusses a number of criticisms that have been raised against evidence-based medicine, such as focusing on benefits and ignoring adverse events; being interested in averages and ignoring the wide variability in individual risks and responsiveness; ignoring clinician-patient...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Nature vs. Lab

Here is the world's democratic vote:


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

@20 h, Fenton is told that...."We regret to inform you that your manuscript is inappropriate for posting."


			https://twitter.com/profnfenton
		

'....Following rejection without explanation by preprint server @arxiv our paper exposing anomalies in the ONS vaxx mortality data has now also been rejected by preprint server @MedArXiv. Manuscript title: "What the ONS Mortality COVID-19 Surveillance Data Can Tell Us About Vaccine Safety and Efficacy.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Big Pharma: The Coercion of Fear



			https://twitter.com/Son_ofHari
		

'....The statistical 'trick' of classing the vaccinated as unvaccinated helped create a "pandemic of the unvaccinated" and also helped to conceal vaccine injuries and deaths.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Washburne surmises that....


			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex
		

' Lab origin evidence discovered predominantly by GOP-driven investigation would have a tectonic impact on U.S. political landscape.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

From Flutrackers, a cruise ship with 800 C-19 patients:

11 Nov 2022  Australia - Majestic Princess Cruise with 800 COVID-19 Patients Set to Dock in Sydney





						Australia - Majestic Princess cruise with 800 COVID-19 patients set to dock in Sydney - November 11, 2022 -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Majestic Princess cruise with 800 COVID-19 patients set to dock in Sydney   By 9News Staff (https://www.9news.com.au/meet-the-team/digital/9news-staff) 10:14pm Nov 11, 2022  Hundreds of people with COVID-19 are set to disembark from a cruise ship in Sydney on Saturday morning. There are an...



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

It looks like Pfizer over Moderna, though these people don't have both oars in the water. Regardless of rarity, the diversity of particularizations in each patient (the uniqueness of each genome) should prompt inquiry of the difference between the two vaccines, which is not rigorously scrutinized, but left esoteric in this report. By default, it should lead to questions of the spike protein: "Is the R in either Pfizer or Moderna a CGG CGG, or is it different from SARS-CoV-2 CGG CGG? (See post 1,337)



			https://news.medical.net/news/20221107/Researchers-compare-the-risk-of-myocarditis-between-Pfizer-and-Moderna-COVID-19-vaccines.aspx
		

'....[This study] should help put to rest 'vaccine hesitancy'....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

https://www.news.medical.net/news/20221107/Researchers-compare-the-risk-of-myocarditis-between-Pfizer-and-Moderna-COVID-19-vaccines.aspx


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Because the Twitter prompt interferes with our search history, we are currently unable to specifically point to the places where we see Dalgleish and Sorensen mentioned on Rixey's page. If USMB has not yet learned who Sorensen and Dalgleish are, there is a keyword search. 

In addition, we can see that Rixey looks at pertinent points and asks questions, though still does not seem to know the RGD connection to tropism, which tropism he does mention for the SARS-CoV-2 spike. Thus he wonders why they would use lipid nanoparticles when the spike alone has sufficient tropism. Rixey also mentions Parkinson's and Alzheimer's, but has yet to make the RGD (tropism) link to Parkinson's as well.

But Rixey's page is key to understanding Fau Chi's freudian slip in his video for SARS-CoV-2 mutation, D614G.


			https://twitter.com/CharlesRixey


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

On this thread, we have asked, due to its tropism, if the RGD motif stays in the vaccines. Rixey gets close to the RGD motif we have already shown for SARS-CoV-2 at positions 403-405:
'.....Why would you keep the 364-390 section - The Furin Cleavage Site - in a vax? You would'nt.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

badger2 said:


> On this thread, we have asked, due to its tropism, if the RGD motif stays in the vaccines. Rixey gets close to the RGD motif we have already shown for SARS-CoV-2 at positions 403-405:
> '.....Why would you keep the 364-390 section - The Furin Cleavage Site - in a vax? You would'nt.'


One can click (several times if need be) on the image of the sequences and see the RGD motif on Rixey's page at position 403-405. The arginine (R) is in blue. Does it stay in the vax or not?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

What Rixey says above, " stabilized the 'native.' pre-fusion, uncleaved Spike," links to the only, undoubtedly vaccine-linked mutation we've yet seen for SARS-CoV-2: Omicron N969K of the HR1 region. This heptad repeat region is stabilized for vaccine production.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

The pertinent Rixey article for Fau Chi's video freudian slip is "Myth of the Blind Watchmaker."


			https://www.researchgate.net/publication/359855384_The_Myth_of_the_Blind_Watchmaker
		

"Download pdf file"


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

In Myth of the Blind Watchmaker, Rixey points to a colleague: 'An unofficial companion article by Arkmedic from 4/10/2022 is highly relevant.'

Arkmedic says of the HIV inserts: 'And there we have it. 3 gene sequences. None of them exist in viruses. One of them doesn't exist in nature at all.'

Arkmedic is the second one we notice that doesn't mention the exact match with SARS-CoV-2: the uncultured marine virus we mentioned in 2021. Demaneuf does not mention it:

Post # 1,268


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/covid-19s-biological-politics/854736/page-64#post-30695438
		


The report that does mention it is from the University of Michigan:

Post #531





						Poll: Do You Agree With Dr. Rand Paul That Dr. Anthony Fauci Lied to Congress Regarding NIH Funding Gain of Function Research in Wuhan?
					

Why do you need to fantasize just because you can't contrive any legitimate scientific source that corroborates Randy's hysteria?  If you cannot accept credible, expert commentary, that is not my problem.  This response is why conversation with leftists is impossible



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




As readers can see, the uncultured virus sequence is identical to SARS-CoV-2 sequence.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Post #1,268





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The report in post #1,260 mentions similarity of SARS-CoV-2 to human ENaC.  2016 Israel / Human ENaC https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26772908 '....Keywords: Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone system.'  We linked the aorta to this system in post #62 of this thread...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Arkmedia also rants about the pangolins and bats and their distance from humans, though Baric's bat coronavirus, RsSHC014, linked to Daszak in 2011, came from the edge of an expressway on the outskirts of Kunming.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Fake Pangolins in the News:



			https://twitter.com/HL3133
		

'@3h: Gof virologists are burning down one prestigious science journal after another! Nature medicine, lancet, science, now PNAS!, and whatever other journals published fake pangolin studies.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Russia in the News

'@elonmusk: Leave it to the Russians to help explain Ralph Baric's synthetic coronavirus system.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Quay's page has been noted on this thread, which shows RGDP sequence just before deletions. We have also mentioned the RGD sequence in HCov-229E, both linking to Supotnitskiy's passage (post # 1,356):

'Using MAXHOM algorithm used to align putative S1-S2 junction region of the S-glycoprotein coronaviruses, KE Follis (University of Montana, Missoula, 2006) found remnants of a furin cleavage site in SARS-CoV, HCov-229E, and NL-63 glycoproteins that disappeared as a result of spontaneous deletions. A once-existing protease-responsive site was signaled by a single arginine (R) at position 667 of the SARS-CoV S glycoprotein.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2022)

At least they are naming the mutations for deer-to-human transmission, but coyly do not mention Moderna vaccine, which lost out to Pfizer:









						Divergent SARS-CoV-2 variant emerges in white-tailed deer with deer-to-human transmission - Nature Microbiology
					

White-tailed deer are a potential reservoir of SARS-CoV-2 variants.




					www.nature.com
				



'....These results suggest that white-tailed deer S-gene mutations do not have substantial antigenic impact on antigenicity....two doses or three of BNT162b2....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2022)

We point back to post # 1,333 (Dr. McCullough's kidney information) with this interesting kidney/remdesivir thread:


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2022)

If the twitter login prompt appears, click on it, then click on the 'x' of the next page to eliminate it, until such time as it may appear again.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2022)

We'll remind readers that we've also posted this:



			https://twitter.com/profnfenton
		


The Russian article (post # 1,357) reveals that there is indeed a furin "ghost" in SARS-CoV, discovered in 2006, Missoula, Montana. In June of that year, Badger2 visited (now deceased) Dr. Willy Burgdorfer, above Missoula at Hamilton. The conversation was about ticks. There is also a Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever Museum in Hamilton.

Recalling what we've already posted on the RGD motif, surprisingly, it links to the main vector of RMSF, the American dog tick, Dermacentor variabilis.









						Rocky Mountain spotted fever - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....Dermacentor variabilis....'

Disintegrins / Dermacentor variabilis / RGD Motif








						Disintegrins from hematophagous sources - PubMed
					

Bloodsucking arthropods are a rich source of salivary molecules (sialogenins) which inhibit platelet aggregation, neutrophil function and angiogenesis. Here we review the literature on salivary disintegrins and their targets. Disintegrins were first discovered in snake venoms, and were...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....May 2012, published online 26 Ap 2012....'

The day of publication of the disintegrin study, Fau Chi was testifying to the U.S. Senate on 'Dual Use.' It is also the second day that the mojiang miners were shuffling into the Kunming Hospital, recalling that UNC Chapel Hill's Ralph Baric received the bat coronavirus RsSHC014 from Peter Daszak, et al, collected in 2011 near Kunming, Yunnan.

We have posted the 1988 Ft. Detrick study for chloroquine increasing the potency of bungarotoxin from the Chinese krait, Bungarus multicinctus. This next disintegrin contains an RGD motif and inhibits fibrinogen:





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....disintegrin triflavin from Habu Pit Viper Protobothrops flavoviridis....positions 49-51 'RGD'....inhibits fibrinogen interaction with platelets.'


Disintegrin and metalloproteinase domain-containing protein 15 shows an RGD motif at positions 484-486. Human TGF-beta also contains an RGD motif at positions 642-644 whereas pig at 485-487 is 'RGR.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2022)

Note that the RGD-containing peptide from Protobothrops is named trimestatin.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2022)

The disintegrin study continues,

'Variabilin. This protein is present in the salivary glands of the hard tick, Dermacentor variabilis, and inhibits platelet aggregation induced by ADP, collagen, and thrombin receptor peptide SFLLRNP. It also blocks platelet adhesion to fibrinogen. Variabilin is a 4-cysteine, 5 kDa (kilodalton) disintegrin containing an RGD motif, but the primary sequence shows little homology to most disintegrins except Ixodegrin from Ixodes scapularis.'

So variabilin from Dermacentor variabilis, vector of RMSF, similar to Ixodegrin from the vector of Lyme disease, Ixodes scapularis. Dr. Willy Burgdorfer was the discoverer of the spirochete that causes Lyme disease. 

In Hamilton of 2006, Badger 2 also was pleased to meet Burgdorfer's friend who also stopped by that day, Dr. Robert N. Philip, author of Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever: Anatomy of a Pestilence.

As will be shown, the RGD motif acts as a switch, so when we see this motif on Dr. Quay's Twitter page (24 Aug) for the bat coronavirus, ZC45, it prompts further research.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2022)

An interesting page which mentions Daszak @ 1h:
'10. Daszak should publish....'


			https://twitter.com/Florin_Uncovers
		


In the article, "Cave Full of Bats in China," Daszak speaks: "This cave, for example, is located 60 km from the city of Kunming in the Yunnan Province of China."

Daszak speaks with forked tongue. The virus Daszak and Shi gave to Baric at UNC Chapel Hill, came from the edge of an expressway on the (outskirts [italics]) of Kunming. There is a (shopping center [it.]) not far away:

Having mentioned this expressway location in 2021 at USMB, this 23 Jan 2022 post gives the coordinates:

Post #17





						Fauci and NIAID made Covid
					

There is the possibility the guy we all trust to protect us from this, actually made it happen, gain of function research even other government groups refrained from...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....Collection date 18 Ap 2011....lat. 24.67 N 102.60 E....Wuhan Institute of Virology, Eco Health Alliance....Rhinolophus sinicus....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

RGD Switch Mechanism
(continued from posts #1,361 & 1,363):









						Disintegrins from hematophagous sources - PubMed
					

Bloodsucking arthropods are a rich source of salivary molecules (sialogenins) which inhibit platelet aggregation, neutrophil function and angiogenesis. Here we review the literature on salivary disintegrins and their targets. Disintegrins were first discovered in snake venoms, and were...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In resting platelets, the integrin is in a "low affinity" state characterized by a highly bent conformation that keeps the binding site for the RGD sequence hidden. On platelet activation, "inside out" signaling events lead to a conformational switch where the integrins undergo complex structural rearrangements and change into a "high affinity" state, acquiring an extended conformation and being able to expose the RGD binding site.

Because many integrins bind adhesive protein in an RGD-dependent manner, it is possible that additional binding sites may regulate which RGD-containing proteins bind to a particular integrin.

When activated, integrin alpha II beta3 mediates platelet adhesion, aggregation, and spreading on the exposed ECM (extracellular matrix) of the injured vessel wall as well as thrombus formation by promoting crosslinking between adjacent platelets through if main ligand fibrinogen, or a high shear rates through vWF (von Willebrand Factor).

In some pathologic conditions, platelet activation and coagulation may lead to thrombotic vessel occlusion with obstruction of blood flow and subsequent tissue damage, as in myocardial infarction and ischemic stroke.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

On Washburne's page, Daszak's Eco Health Alliance:



			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex
		

' @ 2h: Koopman's department is partner in Eco Health. It used to say "closely involved in the EHA." It turns out, Koopman's department collaborates with EHA, who proposed to make infectious clones at the WIV.'

A sleight-of-hand we see for Daszak are the unreported spike proteins of some rat coronaviruses, though they do report on the RdRp of the same viruses. We have yet to find the spike sequences for this Daszak-collected virus before the Chinese military collected ZC45:



			Rodent coronavirus isolate RtRf-CoV/GX2016 RNA-dependent RNA polymeras - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

' Daszak, et al....collected May 2016....'

There are three entries for Rattus flavipectus coronavirus, all Daszak et al, and no other entries for the spike sequences. The spike sequences also do not appear at Uniprot. The importance of the spike sequences are obvious when we link resistance to rodenticides and warfarin anticoagulants to vitamin K epoxide reductase, for sooner or later we arrive at Alzheimer's and the precise Alzheimer's mutations in the presenilin protein: alanine-to-valine, which includes early-onset (26 years of age) Alzheimer's

This Alzheimer's mutation trajectory links to unpublished Chinese studies for vitamin K epoxide reductase:






						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

Clicking on the "publications" at the above Uniprot page will retrieve no published documents, though the names of the authors are mentioned. This is where we'll precisely zero in on the details.

May 2010 Houston, Texas / Rattus flavipectus Vitamin K Epoxide Reductase








						Analysis of vkorc1 polymorphisms in Norway rats using the roof rat as outgroup - PubMed
					

Geographic mapping of vkorc1 SNPs in roof rats should be facilitated by our report. Our assay should be applicable to most species of Rattus, which are intermediate in genetic distance from roof and Norway rats. Vkorc1-mediated resistance due to non-synonymous coding SNPs is not segregating in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

Washburne @3m:


			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex
		

'Daszak alone earns $400K + annual salary. Independent investigations needed now more than ever.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

The warfarin (rodenticide) link to Alzheimer's and the alanine-to-valine mutations:

vkorc1 / Alzheimer's / Warfarin








						Variation in VKORC1 Is Associated with Vascular Dementia - PubMed
					

Our study reports for the first time an association between rs9923231 and vascular dementia, but further research is warranted to explore potential mechanisms and specify the relationship between rs9923231 and features of vascular dementia.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

The mutations are here:








						Vkorc1 sequencing suggests anticoagulant resistance in rats in New Zealand - PubMed
					

This is the first evidence of potential resistance to anticoagulant toxins in rats in New Zealand. Further testing using blood clotting response times in dosed rats is needed to confirm resistance potentially conferred by the Tyr25Phe mutation. Assessment is also needed of the potential of the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The similar mutations are here:
Post #16





						Evolution of the Saxophone
					

We first recall that John Coltrane's Both Directions at Once, Giant Steps, and others, are classics in the evolution of saxophone virtuosity.  The Lost Album John Coltrane’s majestic 1963 session, Both Directions at Once, is discovered  As the article states, Coltrane died of liver cancer. Many...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

Thus we're interested in the provenance of this rat, Rattus tanezumi flavipectus, which at first glance seems to be a Japanese rat.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

From Matt Wridley's Twitter page....
COVID Origin Case Reopened


			https://www.bigthink.comhealth/covid-origin/
		

'....On Twitter, which unlike Facebook, never censored speculation about a possible leak....'

DARPA is the link to Facebook.

Kennedy, P 409:

'In addition to creating the Internet, DARPA developed GPS, stealth bombers, weather satellites, pilotless drones, and the M16 rifle. DARPA was perhaps the largest funder of gain-of-function research, outstripping even Dr. Fauci's NIH in some years. In 2017alone, DARPA laundered at least $6.5 million through Peter Daszak's EcoHealth Alliance to fund experiments at the Wuhan lab.

DARPA funded additional gain-of-function experiments at Ft. Detrick and other biosecurity research at Battelle's laboratory at St. Joseph, Missouri. Beginning in 2013, DARPA also financed key technologies for Moderna vaccine.

In 2002, DARPA set off a firestorm among human rights advocates from the Left and Right by creating a comprehensive data mining system under President Reagan's National Security Advisor, Admiral John Poindexter. 
Public protests forced DARPA to scuttle the project, but critics have accused the agency of using the technology to help launch Facebook. 

By remarkable coincidence, DARPA shut down its Facebook-like project LifeLog, a venture that involved MIT contractors, the very same month - February 2004 - that Mark Zuckerberg started Facebook just a thirty-minute walk up the Charles River in Cambridge, Massachusetts, on the campus of Harvard University.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 409)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

We can link Alzheimer's valine (post # 1,370) to prions and rapidly progressive dementia:

https://twitter.com/The Jikky
'@ 20 h:  There is a further problem when spike RNA enhanced for g-quadriplexes co-locates with Glycine-zipper-rich spike protein - prionopathy.'

Rapidly Progressive Dementia








						Variably Protease-sensitive Prionopathy in a Middle-aged Man With Rapidly Progressive Dementia - PubMed
					

Variably protease-sensitive prionopathy (VPSPr) is a recently described sporadic prion disease with distinctive clinical and histopathological features. We report the clinical, imaging, and neuropathological features of VPSPr in a 46-year-old right-handed man who presented with progressive...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In the 41 cases that we reviewed, the V/V carriers (valine/valine) appeared to have a younger age of onset and shorter disease duration compared with the M (methionine)/ V (valine) and M/M carriers.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2022)

https://twitter.com/TheJikky


----------



## badger2 (Nov 14, 2022)

Readers can navigate the page regardless of distractions:

SARS2 Spike Protein: Ovarian / Breast Cancer Risk


			https://www.arkmedic.substack.com/p/welcome-to-gilead
		

'....The spike protein was so toxic to this pathway that it knocked out 90% of it.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 14, 2022)

The URL as we found it:
arkmedic.substack.com/p/welcome-to-gilead

Another version:








						Welcome to Gilead
					

A scientific scandal with huge implications for women's health is brewing and you weren't going to hear about it - until now.




					arkmedic.substack.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 14, 2022)

So recently,the groundwork has been lain for more scrutiny of prionopathies and female cancers connected to the toxic spike of SARS2.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 14, 2022)

At Jikky's we see that the discourse links to prefusion stability of the spike protein, and that cathepsin (mentioned previously in this thread) is also shown. The stabilization of the HR1 region we have already posted on. It is precisely linked to the Omicron N969K mutation, the first vaccine-linked mutation to arise in SARS2:

@11 Nov


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

' When all the vaccine manufacturers (bar AZ) decided to use a "a proline substitution to keep the spike in its prefusion conformation" they didn't tell you that this idea was published as a lab experiment with MERS in 2017 and was never tested in a clinical trial, did they?'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2022)

Kennedy has done a great job, though naturally misses a few things:

'Triumph of the Military/Intelligence Complex: Intelligence Agencies and COVID-19.

In November 2020, the British spy agency MI6 announced that its spooks would be surveilling foreigners all over the world (presumably including Americans) who questioned official orthodoxies about COVID-19 vaccines. Declaring the launch of an "offensive cyber-operation to disrupt anti-vaccine propaganda," the Foreign Branch hinted that it would henceforth target individuals who asked awkward or impudent questions about vaccines or questioned official COVID proclamations or countermeasures.
....
According to the The Times, "The spy agency is using a toolkit developed to tackle disinformation and recruitment peddled by the Islamic state. A government source assured the paper they weren't kidding around: "CGHQ has been told to take out anti-vacciners online and on social media. There are ways they have used to monitor and disrupt terrorist propaganda."
....
Intelligence community alumni and active officers occupy key positions in the international agencies that promote global vaccinations. For example, President Biden's director of USAID is former WHO Ambassador Samantha Power. Power is an imperialist war hawk who as President Obama's National Security Advisor persuaded him to intervene militarily in Libya. 

She has declared that her primary goal at USAID is to "restore US prestige by getting American-made vaccines 'into arms' around the world."
....
Event 201'a fourth simulation anticipated the the manipulation and control of public opinion and muzzling any colloquy about artificially enhanced pathogens.
....
What follows are thumbnail portraits of some of the participants in this aspect of the operation, along with accounts of their specific comments and actions:

Dr. George Gao, the director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control (CCDC), worried about how to suppress the inevitable "rumors" that the virus is laboratory generated: "People believe, 'This is manmade'....[and that] some pharmaceutical company made the virus." Two months after speaking those words, George Gao himself would lead the Chinese effort to tamp down rumors of lab creation. Gao also orchestrated the Chinese government drive to vaccinate a billion Chinese citizens.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, pp. 427, 430)

Kennedy does mention the connection to WIV's Shi, Eco Health's Dazsak:

1. Gao was appointed in Ap 2011.

2. Shi, Daszak, et al, collected the virus given to Baric on 18 Ap 2011, RsSHC014, near an expressway south of Kunming, which would link bat coronaviruses to definite, rapid spread to most any urban location, including Wuhan.

Gao received a Janssen Medical Pharma award on 11 Dec 2015, at the Fourth Military Medical University in Xi'ian, Shaanxi. Janssen is a division of Johnson & Johnson. This award was given close to the publishing of Baric's disturbing gain-of-function paper in 2015 (see Sorensen and Dalgleish).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2022)

Errata: Kennedy does not mention 1. or 2. in his book. 

E.C. Holmes (Sydney, Australia), links to his co-author, Yong-Zhen Zhang, also of the Beijing CDC. We are thus interested in Zhang's papilloma virus studies and the monitoring of rural women for cervical cancer in Yunnan, not far from where RsSHC014 was collected (see post # 1, 376).

For those with amino acid knowledge of the SARS2 spike, there is a tryptophan (W) difference in the spike of the expressway-collected virus, possibly pointing to human adaption capabilities. Baric would absolutely not fail to notice this tryptophan.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2022)

Malhotra: Evidence Based Medicine Has Been Hijacked


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2022)

Testing to see if the video has been scrubbed:


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2022)

We mentioned cervical cancer screening in Yunnan in post # 1,380, linking to Chinese CDC's Yong-Zhen Zhang.

The audio may be a problem, though @ timepoint 116 it asks "Why Are Females 2X More Likely to Suffer From Long-Haul COVID-19 Syndrome?

Long-Haul COVID / Cervical Instability


			https://www.yahoo.com/watch?v=x2Wz8kp5ClU


----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## badger2 (Nov 15, 2022)

Timepoint one hour, 4 minutes, 16 seconds.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2022)

We earlier noted that the Together trial used high doses. Very suspicious.

15 Nov 2022 Together Trial Funding
'....You're never going to guess who funded Together trial which concluded ivermectin was ineffective....Democrat donor Sam Bankman_Fried's bankrupt scam of a company, FTX....'

Kennedy reinforces the pathologies behind the Together trial:

'Dr. Lawrie knew that to make its ivermectin determination, WHO would rely on Hill's study and another study from McMaster University known as the "Together Trial." McMaster was hopelessly and irredeemably conflicted. 

NIH gave McMaster $1,081,541 in 2020 and 2021. A separate group of McMaster University scientists was, at that time, engaged in developing their own COVID vaccine - an effort that would never pay dividends if WHO recommended ivermectin as Standard of Care. 

The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation was funding the massive "Together Trial" testing ivermectin, HCQ, and other potential drugs against COVID, in Brazil and other locations.

Critics accused Gates and McMaster researchers of designing that study to make ivermectin fail. Among other factors, the study targeted a population that was already heavily utilizing ivermectin, creating a confounding variable (placebo recipients could obtain over the counter ivermectin) that would clearly hide efficacy.

McMaster University researchers would certainly know that a positive recommendation for IVM would cost their university hundreds of millions. The Together Trial organizer was Gate's trial designer, Ed Mills, a scientist with heavy conflicts with Pharma and a reputation as a notorious industry biostitute.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 47)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2022)

Fau Chi would have reacted to the approaching rivalry of ivermectin.

Kennedy continues,

'Researchers at Japan's Kitasato Institute published a 2011 paper* describing IVM in terms almost never used for any other drug:

'There are few drugs that can seriously lay claim to the title of "Wonder Drug," penicillin and aspiring being two that have perhaps had the greatest beneficial impact on the health and wellbeing of mankind. But ivermectin can also be considered alongside those worthy contenders, based on its versatility, safety, and beneficial impact that it has had, and continues to have, worldwide - especially on hundreds of millions of the world's poorest people.'

Three statues - at the Carter Center, at the headquarters of the World Bank, and at the headquarters of the World Health Organization - honor the development of ivermectin.

*Andy Crump and Satoshi Omura, "Ivermectin, Wonder Drug from Japan: The Human Use Perspective," Proceedings of the Japan Academy, Series B (10 Feb 2011)








						Ivermectin, ‘Wonder drug’ from Japan: the human use perspective
					

Discovered in the late-1970s, the pioneering drug ivermectin, a dihydro derivative of avermectin—originating solely from a single microorganism isolated at the Kitasato Intitute, Tokyo, Japan from Japanese soil—has had an immeasurably ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





Fau Chi would give testimony  to the U. S. Senate on "Dual Use" on 26 Ap 2011, as the Mojing miners were shuffling into the Kunming Hospital.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2022)

Errata: Should read '26 Ap 2012.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2022)

A review of the binding physics of ivermectin is apropo, especially in comparison to the mRNA vaccine spike.









						Exploring the binding efficacy of ivermectin against the key proteins of SARS-CoV-2 pathogenesis: an in silico approach
					

Aim: COVID-19 is currently the biggest threat to mankind. Recently, ivermectin (a US FDA-approved antiparasitic drug) has been explored as an anti-SARS-CoV-2 agent. Herein, we have studied the possible mechanism of action of ivermectin using in silico ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2022)

In post # 1,386 was mentioned Sam Bankman-Fried. A photo is here:
@6h


			https://twitter.com/GeromanAT


----------



## badger2 (Nov 16, 2022)

@ 7h


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 17, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Fau Chi would have reacted to the approaching rivalry of ivermectin.
> 
> Kennedy continues,
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, it's hard to imagine the Republicans in the House, lead by Nancy's personal Flying Monkey McCarthy, calling Fauxi to task


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Unfortunately, it's hard to imagine the Republicans in the House, lead by Nancy's personal Flying Monkey McCarthy, calling Fauxi to task


True. Nevertheless, education of the public has substance. Next, we will link bat coronaviruses to the Chesapeake & Ohio Canal that flows into Maryland: the Appalachian Ridge coronavirus, because its ancestor and the ancestor of hCoV-Nl-63 are the same. Nl-63 came from the Netherlands, home to many vaccine makers, and JoeXi is linked to Maryland.

Thus too, we will review what has been posted about Hunter Biden's link to Metabiota and the African coronavirus linked to Malacomys (USMB search) for the female California epidemiologist: as yet unpublished verification of both monkeypox and coronavirus in the same African Malacomys. The responsible (irresponsible) authors ar Dutch.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2022)

Readers have noticed BioAnon_1vy_ at Twitter in this thread, an account that now does not exist. Either the Twitter gestapo is taking out the most potent pages on SARS2 origins or BioAnon simply left.

We have mentioned Sam Bankman-Fried. Here is another photo: 


			https://twitter.com/loffredojeremy
		

'@ 15h Next week, New York Times in partnership with WEF partner Accenture is supposed to be hosting a live event with Sam Bankman-Fried. Sitting next to him will be Zelenskiy....'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2022)

The Democrat party is in the middle of the fraud,
@ 14 Nov


			https://twitter.com/JagoeCapital
		


Sam's Mom

Geography of Appalachian Ridge Coronavirus

Readers may note that there is a triangle, with JoeXi's alma mater at Newark, Delaware one of the points:

Newark, Delaware 








						Newark, Delaware - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Chesapeake & Ohio Canal ends at Cumberland, Maryland.

Cumberland, Maryland








						Cumberland, Maryland - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Appalachian Ridge Coronavirus was found here, completing the geographical triangle:

Chesapeake and Ohio Canal National Historical Park








						Chesapeake and Ohio Canal National Historical Park - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




A pertinent study for ARCov2 states,
'We used Roche 454 sequencing to determine the viral sequence present in bat fecal samples from big brown bats captured in the Saratoga National Historical Park in New York (New England CoV [NECov]) and tricolored bats from the Chesapeake and Ohio Canal National Historical Park in Maryland (Appalachian Ridge Cov strain 2 [ARCov2]).
....
NL63 originated from the same ancestor, predicting that a potential cross-species transmission event occurred about the time that Columbus arrived in North America.'








						Evidence Supporting a Zoonotic Origin of Human Coronavirus Strain NL63
					

The relationship between bats and coronaviruses (CoVs) has received considerable attention since the severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS)-like CoV was identified in the Chinese horseshoe bat (Rhinolophidae) in 2005. Since then, several bats throughout the world have been shown to shed CoV...



					jvi.asm.org
				




Another version of the URL:


			https://www.jvi.asm.org/content/86/23/12816
		


This trajectory will lead to The Netherlands and to cancers.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 17, 2022)

There is no doubt that Xi Jinping is aware of the Appalachian Trail coronavirus.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

Before further investigating ARCoV2, an APOE link is in the news, having earlier mentioned APOE-Listeria (USMB search).

Chris Hemsworth Alzheimer's Marker APOE4








						Chris Hemsworth learns he’s genetically predisposed to Alzheimer’s: ‘It affects the rest of your life’
					

"You don't know what tomorrow holds, so live it to its fullest," the actor says.




					yahoo.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 18, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Malhotra: Evidence Based Medicine Has Been Hijacked



Looks like its been scrubbed from YouTube


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 18, 2022)

badger2 said:


> The Democrat party is in the middle of the fraud,
> @ 14 Nov
> 
> 
> ...



Most of FTX "donations" (Payoffs) to democrats went to a PAC dedicated to pandemics


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Most of FTX "donations" (Payoffs) to democrats went to a PAC dedicated to pandemics


This is a very interesting trajectory to investigate; so to find out more about this PAC connection. The Ukrainian biolabs question also remains. So far, we are having trouble pinpointing the spike sequences of the Appalachian Ridge coronavirus of 2004. Only partial sequences are published from 2009 specimens.

Who should be surprised?


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

Note that the report, "Evidence Supporting a Zoonotic Origin," (post #1,395) is co-authored by Huynh J, Department of Epidemiology, UNC, Chapel Hill. Thus by default and recalling Baric's RsSHC014 bat virus (2011), one must go back to 2004 to scrutinize these Appalachian and New York State coronaviruses to correctly implicate cancers.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Looks like its been scrubbed from YouTube


Several versions are still available. Youtube search, Evidence Based Medicine Has Been Hijacked.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

Post # 1,382 video is working.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

So far, only partial spike sequences from only one species of bat for ARCoV2 and these are five years post-discovery:





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				




To study ARCoV2 in immortalized cells, bats had to be rabies-free.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

From the actual paper and not surprisingly, PAC is not mentioned:

18 Nov 2022 New York Times frontpage "Chief Tapped to Clean Up FTX Calls Mess Worst He's Ever Seen"


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

This report will prompt some questions about Ukraine biolabs:


			https://foxbusiness.com/politics/here-dems-benefitted-left-wing-pac-ftx-funneled-27-m-through
		

'....What is the Alleged Connection Between Sam Bankman-Fried, FTX, Democrats and Ukraine?'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

https://www.foxbusiness.com/politics/here-dems-benefitted-left-wing-pac-ftx-funneled-27-m-through


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

If URL does not function, the title is
"What is Alleged Connection Between Sam Bankman-Fried, FTX, Democrats and Ukraine?"








						What is the alleged connection between Sam Bankman-Fried, FTX, Democrats and Ukraine?
					

New York Post columnist Miranda Devine weighs in on the collapse of cryptocurrency exchange FTX and founder Sam Bankman-Fried's multi- million dollar campaign donations to Democratic candidates on 'Tucker Carlson Tonight.'




					foxnews.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 18, 2022)

badger2 said:


> This report will prompt some questions about Ukraine biolabs:
> 
> 
> https://foxbusiness.com/politics/here-dems-benefitted-left-wing-pac-ftx-funneled-27-m-through
> ...



Apparently went down the memory hole


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Apparently went down the memory hole


Yes, amnesia is rampant due to constant
 media bombardment.
Here's one take thusfar on FTX/Ukraine:


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

Republicans begin the probe, so a review chron is in order as to investigate any Biden links to coronaviruses:









						Hunter Becomes the Hunted: Timeline of the Biden Laptop Saga as GOP Announces Criminal Probe
					

On Thursday, GOP lawmakers from the House Oversight Committee announced a criminal investigation into the Biden family’s business dealings in the next Congress, citing suspected criminal activity ranging from money laundering and tax...




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

Investigations on this thread will be based on this report for Metabiota:


			https://nypost.com/2022/03/26/hunter-biden-p;ayed-role-in-funding-us-bio-labs-contractor-in-ukraine-emails/
		

' Various e-mails on Hunter Biden's laptop found that he assisted a California defense contractor with killer diseases and bioweapons in Ukraine.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

https://nypost.com/2022/03/26/hunter-biden-played-role-funding-us-bio-labs-contractor-in-ukraine-emails


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

The title of the article that starts this trajectory is available on the internet: "Hunter Biden Played Role in Funding US Bio-Labs Contractor in Ukraine: E-Mails."


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

Appalachian Ridge Coronaviruses, continued

As shown at Uniprot (post #1,404) after all these years, nothing more on the spike sequences of ARCoV, even though UNC Chapel Hill makes it appear as if they will be here soon: 

Dec 2010 ARCoV








						Metagenomic analysis of the viromes of three North American bat species: viral diversity among different bat species that share a common habitat - PubMed
					

Effective prediction of future viral zoonoses requires an in-depth understanding of the heterologous viral population in key animal species that will likely serve as reservoir hosts or intermediates during the next viral epidemic. The importance of bats as natural hosts for several important...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In pool 3, two additional contigs were unique and most closely related to HCoV NL63 (The Netherlands)....We identified 76 CoV sequence reads and these were most closely related to known Group 1 coronaviruses, including BtCoV-HKU2 that was isolated from Rhinolophus species in Hong Kong....but there are no reference sequences available to guide assembly.

We are currently using a primer-walking strategy in an attempt to ascertain the full-length CoV genomes from the different samples. Once an entire genome is derived, we will synthetically reconstruct the virus and determine if it replicates in bats.'

But for Metabiota and African coronaviruses, these will link to The Netherlands. Xi Jinping undoubtedly already knows about the Hong Kong (KKU2) and Netherlands (NL63) connections to Appalachian Ridge coronaviruses.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 18, 2022)

More on FTX


			https://twitter.com/chrismartenson


----------



## badger2 (Nov 19, 2022)

We will link unpublished ARCov sequences (post # 1,415) to Shi and Daszak for things not published:

@15h


			https://twitter.com/Florin_Uncovers
		

'8. @sciencecohen also buried the 3rd scoop that Shi had a 2nd 96% similar to SARS2 virus - beside RaTG13! It's even more shocking since Daszak thought Shi was going to publish it, as seen from his tweet on the following day after his interview with Cohen. It was never published!'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 19, 2022)

As will be shown, this current news links to Pelosi's delirious coronavirus stimulus:

Republicans on House Judiciary Panel Focus on First White House Target








						Republicans on House Judiciary panel focus on first White House target
					

As Rep. Jim Jordan prepares to take the gavel on the House Judiciary Committee, he's asking the White House for testimony and documents about what he has called "anti-parent directives."




					news.yahoo.com
				



'....'anti-parent directives.'

Nazis dems want destruction of the family/middle class. Here is the psychopath in action (scroll down):

Coronavirus Plan Exposed








						WATCH: CORONAVIRUS PLAN Exposed: Soros, Clinton, Fauci, Gates, CPS, Pelosi
					

ADVERTISEMENTJournalist Patrick Howley exposes the Coronavirus “Contact Tracing” program in the first-ever episode of NATIONAL FILE TV. Dr. Anthony Fauci funded the Coronavirus bat research at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, believed to be the source of the outbreak, then the Political Class...




					nationalfile.com
				



'....Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi's 1,119 page coronavirus stimulus proposal includes a vast amount of hidden, nakedly partisan political provisions and regulations that are unrelated to family and small business relief.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2022)

26 Mar 2022 Hunter Biden Played Role in Funding US Bio-Labs in Ukraine: E-Mails


			https://nypost.com/2022/03/26/hunter-biden-played-role-in-funding-us-bio-labs-contractor-in-ukraine-emails/


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2022)

26 Mar 2022 Hunter Biden Played Role in Funding US Bio-Labs in Ukraine: E-Mails


			https://nypost.com/2022/03/26/hunter-biden-played-role-in-funding-us-bio-labs-in-ukraine-e-mails


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hunter Biden helped secure funds for US biolab contractor in Ukraine: e-mails
					

A trove of e-mails on Hunter Biden’s infamous laptop found that he played a role in helping a California defense contractor analyze killer diseases and bioweapons in Ukraine.




					nypost.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 20, 2022)

In post #1,421, the DOD contract, HDTRA114C0104, states: 'start date: 10 Feb 2014.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued



			https://twitter.com/garyruskin


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

It is unknown just when Russia will get back to investigating bio-labs in Ukraine, though McGregor says that Ukraine is about to be annihilated:


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

The video is available in post #83:





						Joe Biden may be subpoenaed in Hunter Biden investigations
					

Putin is busy cleaning up nazis in Ukraine.  Yep, he is very busy, not even time to clean up dead Russian soldiers in Ukraine to return to their relatives.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

Charles Rixey has documented Long COVID apraxia, and shows that Robert Garry was wrong about RaTG13:


			https://twitter.com/CharlesRixey
		

'....@ 19 Nov: Meme Dump Part 2 video....Here Garry claims that RaTG13 and RmYN02 were only sequenced *after* the pandemic started!.'

Garry is incorrect. RaTG13 was collected (at Tongguan [= Mojiang copper mine]) on 24 Jul 2013


			Bat coronavirus RaTG13, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		


As will be shown, Hunter Biden's link to Metabiota links to Robert Garry.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued
Errata: The link is here rather than @ Rixey's:



			https://twitter.com/Florin_Uncovers
		

'19 Nov Meme Dump Part 2.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

In post # 1,427, scroll below "Meme Dump Part 2" to find the video: 'CD8....Bryce_Nickels had already found some of the most astounding sound bites, but there are still more to come....Here Garry claims that RaTG13 and RmYN02 were only sequenced *after* the pandemic started!'

Garry is linked to Metabiota's Mary C. Guttieri and USAMRIID/Ft. Detrick:








						A fusion-inhibiting peptide against Rift Valley fever virus inhibits multiple, diverse viruses - PubMed
					

For enveloped viruses, fusion of the viral envelope with a cellular membrane is critical for a productive infection to occur. This fusion process is mediated by at least three classes of fusion proteins (Class I, II, and III) based on the protein sequence and structure. For Rift Valley fever...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Note that the fusion peptide also links to Fau Chi's freudian slip in his video due to the VSV. That would be the SARS2 mutation @ D614G.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

So Guttieri and Garry were publishing two months after RaTG13 was collected in Yunnan.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued: 

Where Fauci mentions MI5, JFK Jr. (The Real Anthony Fauci) will mention MI6. Musk mentions Supotnitsky in posts # 1,356 & an excerpt from the Russian investigator is in post #1,357 for the furin cleavage ghost. Fau Chi already knew that furin was at one time in SARS1. Because the furin ghost also is in CoV-NL63, it links to the Appalachian Ridge Coronavirus (ARCoV2) as reported earlier in this thread. Since the spike of ARCoV2 is unpublished, it too may sport a furin ghost around position 667 of the spike protein, realigning the geography of the FCS to America:


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Finally they are asking the right questions. JFK Jr. has already mentioned Neil Ferguson. It's a shame all Americans do not have a copy of The Real Anthony Fauci.

'....Look into Ralph Baric's relationship with Beth Israel Deaconess. Something tells me you will find COVID origins there....Do any of these emails and documents reference @CMO_England, @MattHancock, Neil Ferguson or @uksciencechief? Would love to know if they do.'

www. Should the House Investigate Origin of COVID?
'2,000 voters: 71% yes, 29% no.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Reporter asks Fau Chi about COVID origins and gets shut down:

@4h


			https://twitter.com/greg_price11
		


If Twitter prompt appears, click on "login" and then click "x" on the login page to remove the prompt.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Patents for Mary C. Guttieri also include Robert Garry:





						Mary C. Guttieri Inventions, Patents and Patent Applications - Justia Patents Search
					

USPTO patent applications submitted by and patents granted to Mary C. Guttieri




					patents.justia.com
				



'....Antibodies Expressed in Insect Cells, Assignee: The United States of America as represented by the Secretary of the Army.'

JFK Jr. also mentions moth-cell culturing in The Real Anthony Fauci. We have yet to determine if the same moth in the patents (Trichoplusia) links to the moth cells for Bill Gates, et al in vaccine making.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Before posting the JFK Jr. excerpt, the original NYT article comes with a pay-identity wall which is linked here: 
Seattle Times Jul 16 2020 








						How a struggling company won $1.6 billion to make a coronavirus vaccine
					

In the face of a deadly pandemic that is devastating the economy, the government is placing huge bets on vaccines and treatments that could enable a return to some semblance of normal life.




					seattletimes.com
				




The article does not mention moth cells.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Novavax uses Sf9 cells from Spodoptera.

Novavax Vaccine


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novavax_COVID_19vaccineTechnology
		


Sf9 Cells


			https://en.wikipedia.org/Sf9_(cells)
		


Some Sf9 cells are infected with a rhabdovirus (family includes rabies virus), some are not.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Novavax COVID-19 vaccine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Sf9 (cells) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Note that stabilization of the Spodoptera-grown protein links to Omicron mutation N969K (stabilization of the heptad repeat region).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Sleepy Dusty Delta Day

Post #1,436 links rhabdoviruses, of which family both rabies and VSV are members. Thus, another example that points to Fau Chi's mistaken freudian slip during his catholic-mafia-sponsored video:

3 Jun 2021, Post #406: Fau Chi's Freudian Slip





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Because SARS-CoV-2 D614G (aspartic acid-to-glycine) mutation links precisely to the VSV of ebola vaccine, a Pubmed search ‘ebola aspartic glycine,’ yielded no references. Next, an ‘ebola mutations’ search yielded Niemann-Pick references, so a refined search was attempted: ‘Niemann-Pick aspartic...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Not that Fau Chi's freudian slip (mistake) is precisely at the point on the SARS-2 spike protein that links to VSV: the mutation D614G increases VSV pseudoparticle production, as we've already shown on this thread. 

Note that Indiana VSV not only links to ebola vaccine and SARS2 mutation D614G, is also links to the vector of VSV, Lutzomiya shannoni, a Western Hemisphere sandfly, the genus named after Frank Lutz (Handbooks of Insects). Badger's copy of the book has long-since disappeared (1962), though it links to sandflies in Crimea and Crimean-Congo Hemorrhagic Fever Virus (CCHFV), as will be shown.

By default, this is the connection to lassa hemorrhagic fever and the Guttieri-Garry assemblage, above, as will be shown.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

A review of possible ebola links to SARS2 mutation E484K is in order:

19 Mar 2021 Post #302





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Hello, here in France there are a new variant found in Bretagne , i give the information with the traduction.  Analyses carried out by the Pasteur Institute have "highlighted a new variant (...) with nine mutations in the region encoding the S protein, but also in other viral regions," the DGS...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Post #305 of this thread is an ebola link to SARS2 E484K, because ebola vaccine is based on VSV, a virus vectored by a Western Hemisphere sandfly. Thus called for is more scrutiny of the Old World phlebotomines, especially due to the investigative work of Dilyana Gaytandzheiva (Bulgaria-Georgia, The Lugar Center @ Tbilisi [USMB search]) and sandfly vectors of disease in Georgia, Bulgaria, Ukraine, Crimea, etc.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Should read "Gaytandzhieva."


----------



## badger2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

Kennedy's Moth Cells Excerpt
'Kadlec was also generous to Bill Gates, arranging a $1.6 billion grant - the largest to date - from Operation Warp Speed to Gates's biotech selection, Novavax. Although the company, based in Gaithersburg, Maryland, had never brought a vaccine to market in the thirty-three-year history, and was then on the verge of collapse, Gates and his obedient minions at the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness (CEPI) had placed a bet on Novavax's technology, using moth cells to pump out crucial molecules  at a faster rate than typical vaccines.

Kadlec's generosity with his Warp Speed wampum caused Novavax's stock to surge 30%. John J. Trizzino, Novavax's chief business and financial officer, said the company did nothing inappropriate but acknowledged that it used its connections to Gates to help win the deals.'
(JFK Jr., The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 401)


----------



## badger2 (Nov 27, 2022)

Fau Chi Speaks
27 Nov 2022








						Fauci on Covid lab leak theory: ‘I have a completely open mind’
					

He also criticized China's Covid-19 response as “shutdowns without a seeming purpose.”




					yahoo.com
				



'Fauci said he'd like to know "all of the details of what went on with the original people who were infected.'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Elon Musk announces release of Twitter files and a new "Origins of COVID-19" with Huff and Rixey where the conversation comes up as printed text (no audio required):


			https://twitter.com/CharlesRixey


----------



## badger2 (Nov 28, 2022)

The Origins recording @ 18:47 begins the discourse on gain-of-function, Daszak, Bat Lady, Baric, etc.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> 26 Mar 2022 Hunter Biden Played Role in Funding US Bio-Labs in Ukraine: E-Mails
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/03/26/hunter-biden-played-role-in-funding-us-bio-labs-contractor-in-ukraine-emails/


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2022)

badger2 said:


> https://nypost.com/2022/03/26/hunter-biden-played-role-funding-us-bio-labs-contractor-in-ukraine-emails



Page not found??


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Page not found??


try this URL




__





						Loading…
					





					nypost.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2022)

badger2 said:


> try this URL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The URL is correctly transcribed. The page can be retrieved via Yahoo: "hunter biden played role  funding us bio labs contractor in ukraine.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2022)

We start to collect the examples of RGD motifs, already mentioned in this thread, from SFTSV and other phleboviruses, because this study proves the virus causes fibrin deposition:








						A patient with severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome and hemophagocytic lymphohistiocytosis-associated involvement of the central nervous system - PubMed
					

Severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome (SFTS), a severe infectious disease caused by novel bunyavirus, SFTS virus (SFTSV), is endemic to China, Korea, and Japan. Most SFTS patients show abnormalities in consciousness. Pathological findings in the central nervous system (CNS) of SFTS...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




A Japanese cat infected with SFTSV shows an RGD motif:



			Severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome virus SFTSV/cat/1/Kochi/20 - Nucleotide - NCBI
		


So this RGD to compare is from the bat coronavirus, ZC45, mentioned earlier, and shown on Quay's page (24 Aug 2022).


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2022)

We usually find an english translation for a certain report. Not this time:

29 Nov 2022 Greece: RFK Jr. and Children's Health Defense








						Covid : le Conseil d'Etat grec déclare inconstitutionnel le maintien de l'obligation vaccinale du personnel soignant | FranceSoir
					

Selon une information rapportée le 24 novembre par l’association Children's Health Defense dirigée par l'avocat Robert Francis Kennedy Jr, le Conseil d'État grec – la plus haute Cour administrative du pays – a statué sur le maintien de l’obligation de vaccination contre le Covid-19 du personnel...




					francesoir.fr


----------



## badger2 (Nov 29, 2022)

Fau Chi video.


			https://twitter.com/LaurenceBettle


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Biden recently mentions MI5. RFK Jr. mentions Farrar's link to MI5 (The Real Anthony Fauci). On Feb 1 Farrar learns SARS2 is likely lab made. Same day he alerts powerful Chinese official Zhu Chen! Next days they lock steps with China to cover up the origin: Holmes joins PLA pangolin study, Shi denies a lab leak and Andersen flipflops.

Ebright shows the letter:
'House letter 11/30/22'


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Steven Massey is currently reviewing the RaTG13 literature for Rhinolophus affinis.




__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com
				




We are collecting data on phleboviruses which will link to the Biden investigation and Ukrainian bio labs. This one is a phlebovirus of bats, these phleboviruses can cause fibrin clots:

Mar 2014 Malsoor Virus, A Novel Bat Phlebovirus is Closely Related to Severe Fever with Thrombocytopenia Syndrome








						Malsoor virus, a novel bat phlebovirus, is closely related to severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome virus and heartland virus - PubMed
					

During a survey in the year 2010, a novel phlebovirus was isolated from the Rousettus leschenaultii species of bats in western India. The virus was identified by electron microscopy from infected Vero E6 cells. Phylogenic analysis of the complete genome showed its close relation to severe fever...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The Abb's Head Phlebovirus (Scotland) is vectored by Ixodes uriae. This tick can also vector coronaviruses as was shown on Skye's thread, post #83:




__





						Explosion In New Heart Conditions Dismissed As "Post Pandemic Stress Disorder"
					

Black-legged tick, Ixodes scapularis, is a vector of Lyme disease spirochetes, Borrelia sp.. Ixodes ovatus is a tick that attacks Masked Palm Civet, Paguma larvata, so no doubt I. ovatus is a tick that has ingested SARS-CoV virus. In a Korean mouse model, we see that there is a difference...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2022)

St. Abb's Head Phlebovirus


			https://en.wikipedia.org/Saint_Abb%27s_Head_virus


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Saint Abb's Head virus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Steven Massey is currently reviewing the RaTG13 literature for Rhinolophus affinis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ukrainian Luger Labs? You mean “research facilities”


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ukrainian Luger Labs? You mean “research facilities”


The Lugar lab is smack dab in the middle of sandfly country and infantile leishmaniasis. When was the lab created? As per Dilyana Gaytandzhieva's original investigation (and videos), we will review. The biolabs map for Ukraine should be reposted. There are sandfly histories for Odessa, southern Ukraine and Crimea and southern Russia (Perfil'ev, Fauna of the U.S.S.R. Diptera: Phebotomidae)

Pappataci fever (sandfly fever) was known as "the soldier's disease," large outbreaks on British ships in 1799."


----------



## badger2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Aug 2020 Ixodes uriae / Cat Flea / Coronavirus








						Coronavirus in cat flea: findings and questions regarding COVID-19 - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 19 (COVID-19) pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has affected millions of people worldwide. Recent evidence raised the question about the possibility that cats may be a domestic host for SARS-CoV-2 with unknown implications in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 1, 2022)

the bottom line is depop., 4th industrial rev., transhumanism.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued.

For any Biden involvement in Ukraine, first stop on this trajectory is the Lugar Center @ Tbilisi. Dilyana Gaytandzhieva (USMB search) mentioned "mosquitoes" but did not mention sandflies. There are sandflies endemic to Tbilisi, where Dilyana approached the Lugar fence of the installation, keeping in mind SFTSV vectored by ticks and Lutzomiya sandflies as vectoring the basis of ebola vaccine: VSV.

'Sandflies as Vectors of Pathogenic Agents

Sandflies were suspected as possible vectors of causative agents of disease in the early 20th century. Their role in the transmission of pappataci fever and of leishmaniasis in the Old and New World was proved at that time.

It was proven that some South American species of sandflies transmit species of Bartonella...Macgregor (1917) and Byam (1922) assumed that sandflies may transmit dengue fever. Pringault (1921) found that Phlebotomus perniciosus is naturally infected with spirochetes of the genus Borrelia. Chinese scientists (Yao, Wu and Sun, 1938) write that some species of sandflies possibly transmit Wucheria bancrofti in China, e.g., P. mongolensis, in addition to mosquitoes.

De Souza-Araujo (1943) found in the proboscis and stomach of several specimens of Lutzomiya intermedia acid- and alcohol-resistant bacteria which were found after the sandflies had fed on lepers.

The experiments of Smithburn, Haddow and Lumsden (1949) are of special interest. They inoculated monkeys in Uganda with a suspension of 133 sandflies of various species. The animals became infected with yellow fever after 34 days. On the other hand, monkeys inoculated with s suspension of more than 4,000 mosquitoes (but excluding Aedes africanus) did not become infected.'

However, there is no further information about these records in the literature.

Some species of sandflies are infected with leishmanias of lizards. Feng (1950-1951) records that Sergentomiya squamipleuris, which readily feeds on lizards, snakes and toads, is the intermediate host of Trypanosoma bocagei of Bufo gargarisans.
....
Pappataci fever drew special attention because it affects a large number of people simultaneously. Epidemics of this disease were studied mainly among troops, and various authors have therefore called it the "soldier's disease."

Russian literature also gives no new data on immunity to sandfly fever. It is stated in "Rukovodstvo po infektsionnym boleznyam (Handbook of Infectious Diseases) (1962) that immunity is not stable, and relapses may take place in the same season." (p. 549)

The disease which is now called pappataci fever  of sandfly fever was first mentioned more than 150 years ago by British physicians in a description of large outbreaks of fever among the crews of British ships in parts of the Mediterranean in 1799. It was variously interpreted and named until it was defined in 1886 by Pick as an independent nosological entity with the name of "climatic gastroenteritis."

Fever of short duration in the Crimea were called "intermittent fever" at the end of the 19th century. They were included in the category of "summer grippe" after 1890.
....
The studies of Petrischeva show that burrows are the characteristic biotope of sandflies in nature, and that they remain in them during the day.
....Sandflies also inhabit abandoned buildings and man-made or natural caves. These caves are frequent shelters of bats, lizards and snakes. All these animals are a source of food for sandflies inhabiting caves.'
(Perfil'ev, Fauna S.S.S.R, Diptera" Phleobotmidae, No. 2, trans. from the Russian by Israeli Program for Scientific Translations, Ltd. (1968))


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Crimean-Congo hemorrhagic fever (CCHF) must be documented to Ukrainian geography, the Kharkiv lab was researching bird flu:

Post #32 Kharkiv, northern limit of CCHF





						Russia Demands US Explain Bio-Weaponsl Labs in Ukraine
					

the US has admitted it's there but gives it a different name. Tucker Carlson  nailed it last night



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




CCHF


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimean_Congo_hemorrhagic-fever
		

'....Since the 1970s, several vaccine trials around the world against CCHF have been terminated due to high toxicity. As of Mar 2011, the only available and probably somewhat efficacious CCHF vaccine has been an inactivated antigen preparation then used in Bulgaria. No publications in the scientific literature to this vaccine exists, which a Turkish virologist called "suspicious."
....
In Feb 1967, virologists John P. Woodall, David Simpson, and Ghislain Curtois and others published initial reports on a virus called Congo virus. In 1956, the Congo virus had first been isolated by Ghislain Curtois, Head of Provincial Medical Laboratory, Stanleyville, in the Belgian Congo.. Strain V3010 isolated by Curtois, was sent to Rockefeller Foundation Virology lab in New York City and found to be identical to another strain from Uganda, but no other virus at the time/'

See www. Edward Hooper's page, The River: A Journey to the Source of HIV/AIDS (index for Curtois).

In Iran, Haemaphysalis vectors CCHF. This is the tick genus also for SFTSV phlebovirus.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Crimean–Congo hemorrhagic fever - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

The very first pathology to point out for analysis of the Lugar Research Center, linked to Obama, Biden and the nazi dems, is the difficulty in finding the original 2004 published proposal between the U. S. and Georgia from the wikipage:









						Lugar Research Center - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....2004...."cooperation in the field of prevention of the introduction of pathogenesis and experience related to biological weapons development."

 This 2004 chron must be reconciled due to the proximity of Ixodes uriae for coronaviruses and phleboviruses: Ixodes ticks that infect raccoon dogs in Japan, for example.

We have mentioned St. Abb's Head phlebovirus from Ixodes uriae in this thread. St. Abb's Head is just a few degrees shy of latitude for Glasgow.

13 days before Fau Chi would address the U.S. Senate on "Dual Use," (26 Ap 2012), a report on Phlebotomus kandelakii/balcanicus for Leishmania infantum, Georgia:

13 Ap 2012 L. infantum / P. kandelakii








						Incrimination of Phlebotomus kandelakii and Phlebotomus balcanicus as vectors of Leishmania infantum in Tbilisi, Georgia - PubMed
					

A survey of potential vector sand flies was conducted in the neighboring suburban communities of Vake and Mtatsminda districts in an active focus of visceral Leishmaniasis (VL) in Tbilisi, Georgia. Using light and sticky-paper traps, 1,266 male and 1,179 female sand flies were collected during...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Preferentially feeds on dogs (76%) but also on humans....P. kandelakii and P. balcanicus established as vectors in the Tbilisi visceral leishmaniasis focus.....The sandfly season in Georgia is exceptionally short beginning in early Jun peaking in Jul and Aug.'

One of the authors of the above study is de Koning, from the Glasgow Institute of Infection, Immunity and Inflammation, College of Medical Veterinary and Life Sciences. On latitude, this links to the St. Abb's Head phlebovirus with resonance to SFTS (severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome).

de Koning / Seroepidemiology of L. donovani Complex








						Seroepidemiology and molecular diversity of Leishmania donovani complex in Georgia - PubMed
					

VL infection rates remain high in both canines and humans in Georgia, with disease in several known natural foci. The genetic relationships derived from rDNA internal transcribed spacer (ITS) sequence comparisons identified genetic subgroups, revealing preliminary insights into the genetic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




de Koning also shows a study for malaria and chloroquine:

Oct 2006 de Koning / Chloroquine








						An improved and highly sensitive microfluorimetric method for assessing susceptibility of Plasmodium falciparum to antimalarial drugs in vitro - PubMed
					

The new method proved to be accurate, reproducible and sensitive, and has the advantage of being non-radioactive. The improved PicoGreen method has the potential to replace traditional in vitro drug resistance assay techniques.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Obviously suspicious, there is yet to emerge a single reference regarding phleboviruses from the Lugar Research Center. Dilyana has mosquito references. Does she have any phlebotomine references?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Note that coronaviruses in the Ixodes uriae seabird tick were discovered in 1975. We will compare the chron for de Koning Oct 2006 (post #1,464) with Mary C. Guttieri (Ft. Detrick), already linked to Robert F. Garry for inventions:

2004 / Crimean-Congo Hemorrhagic Fever (CCHF)








						Human antibody production using insect-cell expression systems - PubMed
					

Human antibody production using insect-cell expression systems




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Lugar Center / SARS2








						A US-funded lab in Tbilisi, Georgia fights COVID-19 — and Russian disinformation - Coda Story
					

Once a frequent target for Moscow’s propaganda machine, the lab is testing for coronavirus and conspiracy theories are falling flat




					codastory.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Guttieri's 2004 moth cells are from Autographa (Noctuidae). Trichoplusia and Spodoptera (mentioned previously in the thread) are also Noctuidae.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

'Sandflies of America.

Only about 10 species had been described from America at the end of the first period of study of sandfly systematics. Almost 250 species are known at present, all of them endemic.

The endemicity of the American sandflies may be due to the fact that the separation of the continents is very ancient. The New World fauna of sandflies thus developed independently during the Tertiary. "The absence of Palearctic species of Phlebotomus in North America while mosquitoes appear in both regions is due to the fact that mosquitoes immigrated to North America through the Bering land bridge, which was not warm enough for Phlebotomus even when the climate was warmer," (Dolmatova, 1959, p. 223).
....
The northern boundary of the distribution of New World sandflies was considered to be northern California for a long time (45-40 N. lat.). Fairchild and Harwood (1961) found new species in rodent burrows in the State of Washington.

They state that 10 species are known in the U.S. A., at present and that the northern boundary of the distribution of sandflies in America lies at 50 deg.-45 deg. N. lat. The southern boundary in the Neotropical is 40 deg. S. lat., i.e. the same latitude as in the Old World.'
(Perfil'ev, Fauna, op cit. p. 140)

The St. Abb's Head phlebovirus of Ixodes uriae seabird tick was found in the Scottish Borders region of Scotland.

I. uriae also ranges in Oregon. de Konig (post #1,464) would likely have been interested:

(1971) Ixodes uriae Arbovirus / Three Arch Rocks, Oregon








						Isolation of a Group B arbovirus from Ixodes uriae collected on Three Arch Rocks National Wildlife Refuge, Oregon - PubMed
					

Isolation of a Group B arbovirus from Ixodes uriae collected on Three Arch Rocks National Wildlife Refuge, Oregon




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The occurrence of this virus in both Asia and the U.S. is of considerable zoogeographic interest.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Jikky the Mouse @ 3h: The Narwhal mask.


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 2, 2022)

literally 90 percent of pregnant women are having serious complications and or losing their babies in the womb or in the hospital because of the jab- planned for decades; depop.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

The wikipage for the Lugar Research Center shows the flippant arrogance of the initial US-Georgia MOU Agreement which is not accessible on the internet as far as is known: no capitals used to name the 2004 document, and the first wikipedia reference is defunct. That wikipage page states, 'The US government did not want the Soviet period scientists working on the biological weapons, in case the knowledge would get to such countries of the world as Iran and North Korea. Nobody wanted Georgia to be the source of biological weapons-related technologies or pathogens.'

This is supreme American bullshit. For example, Lugar Research Center documents having pathogens and their vectors for Crimean-Congo Hemorrhagic Fever Virus and its tick vector, Haemaphysalis, which already occurs in Iran.

More on the Lugar pathology:

Bechtel, TMC, Bio Weapons Lab and Collateral Financial Damage to US Taxpayer








						Bechtel, TMC, Bio Weapons Lab and Collateral Financial Damage to US Taxpayer | New Eastern Outlook
					

Back in 2004 a European intelligence service commissioned some due diligence work on the activities of Bechtel National and the Technology Management Company, TMC, in Georgia and…




					journal-neo.org
				



'....Georgian investigative journalist Shorena Tsivkarashvili....the [part which requires] BSL-3 [clearance] never worked and thus only BSL-2 is functioning.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Gaytandzhieva is now on Twitter. Dilyana has much experience in the tracking of weapons.


			https://twitter.com/dgaytandzhieva


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

The National Library of Medicine (Pubmed) does not record entries for Ghislain Courtois, even though Courtois is linked to the V3010 strain of Crimean-Congo Hemorrhagic Fever Virus, sent to Rockefeller Foundation from the Belgian Congo. This is nazi book-burning par excellence as it relates to this Biden investigation for African/Chinese viruses collected by Metabiota.

Edward Hooper has pages on Courtois at Lindi Camp (see index):


			https://aidsorigins.com/the-river-a-journey-to-the-source-of-hiv-and-aids-2021-edition-by-edward-hooper/
		


There is no wikipage for Ghislain Courtois.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

https://aidsorigins.com/wp-content/uploads/The-River-by-Edward-Hooper-2021-edition.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

The URL above is correctly transcribed.  The reading prisoner is forced to retrieve the document from the internet.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

We will analyze Hooper's passages on Courtois, though at Pubmed, all of Courtois's abstracts have been scrubbed, including the important Congo virus CCHFV), which must have included a host:









						Courtois_G - Search Results - PubMed
					

Courtois_G - Search Results - PubMed




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 2, 2022)

badger2 said:


> The URL above is correctly transcribed.  The reading prisoner is forced to retrieve the document from the internet.



Wow!  It's like the files on the Kennedy Assassination


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Scroll to 8 May for Dilyana's bioweapons labs video, which starts with her discourse at timepoint 9:22.


			https://twitter.com/dgaytandzhieva


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow!  It's like the files on the Kennedy Assassination


In the video we just pointed to (8 May), the Cuban missile crisis is mentioned before Dilyana comes on to speak of biolabs.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

The video "Radical" with Najiid Nawaz.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Dilyana's Lugar video is at post #164:





						Our Intellectual Superiors in the Media: Vikings in North America Long Before Europeans
					

I wonder which Continent my ancestors were from.   They were smart enough to yank the article down. And too stupid to just correct the headline.  And too stupid to remember they posted it on Twitter too.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

No, the URL in post #1,480 was correctly transcribed. It is from Skye's thread, post #164: Victoria Nuland Ukraine Has Biological Research Facilities Worried Russia May Seize Them The Neocons Confession Sheds Critical Light on the Us

The video was functional a few minutes ago.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Post #15 names Americans:





						U.S. DOD awarded contract for covid 19 research in Ukraine 3 months before covid was known to exist
					

https://www.blacklistednews.com/article/82365/us-department-of-defense-awarded-a-contract-for-covid19-research-in-ukraine-3-months-before-covid.html U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE AWARDED A CONTRACT FOR ‘COVID-19 RESEARCH’ IN UKRAINE 3 MONTHS BEFORE COVID WAS KNOWN TO EVEN EXIST When leftist loons...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....UP-8 Project, Crimean-Congo Hemorrhagic Virus....Project P-782, conducting research into the transmission of diseases through bats.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

The "Radical" video (Nawaz) above, @ timepoint 19:34 shows 'Eco Health Alliance.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

"Radical" video at timepoint 27:15 Pentagon's estimate for cost per death, $0.29; @ 31:57: Black and Veatch, Metabiota, Hunter Biden.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

In the video, Dilyana mentions mosquitoes vectoring yellow fever and tularemia. One would fail to find the yellow fever link to sandflies at Pubmed. But Georgian sandflies could also be vectors if Perfil'ev et al is correct:

'The experiments of Smithburn, Haddow and Lumsden are of special interest. They inoculated monkeys in Uganda with a suspension of 133 sandflies of various species. The animals became infected with yellow fever after 34 days.'
(Perfil'ev, Fauna SSSR, op cit, p. 140)

This is the sandfly-yellow fever / monkey report:

1949








						An outbreak of sylvan yellow fever in Uganda with Aëdes (Stegomyia) africanus Theobald as principal vector and insect host of the virus - PubMed
					

An outbreak of sylvan yellow fever in Uganda with Aëdes (Stegomyia) africanus Theobald as principal vector and insect host of the virus




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Steven Massey's Twitter page (post # 1,454) links to RaTG13, but Massey never makes the RGD motif connection for the reovirus recombinant that becomes a new coronavirus!



			https://twitter.com/KeithEv84928885
		

'....@ 6h (18 May): 'Yong-Zhen Zhang....11 Feb....RaTG13 is fabricated....E.C. Holmes.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

Dilyana documents bat virus collection in Georgia:

2012
https://dilyana.bg.project-g-2101-pentagon-biolab-discovered-mers-and-sars-like-coronaviruses-in-bats/
'....During the first bat survey in Georgia ~ 40% of collected bats were Rhinolophus species, accordingly there exists the possibility of identifying newly emergent CoVs in Georgian bats.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

Project G-2101: Pentagon biolab discovered MERS and SARS-like coronaviruses in bats - Dilyana.bg
					

The Lugar Center, a $161 million Pentagon-funded biolaboratory, discovered coronaviruses in bats with presumably pandemic potential as early as 2014.




					dilyana.bg


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

The lyssa viruses mentioned in the above report link to Mary C. Guttieri's lyssa publications and collaboration with Robert F. Garry. That is why the US-Georgia MOU for 2004 Lugar Research Center links to Guttieri (Ft. Detrick) patents.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

mRNA vaccines were being developed while bat viruses were being collected in Georgia:

2012


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 3, 2022)

All mRNA techniques can do is use our own cells as protein factories.
That is a really terrible idea, and can never be used for vaccine immunity.
Proteins are not enough to cause that to be possible.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yesterday, Dilyana's video interview with Namaz "Radical" above, was followed by an interview with Eco Health Alliance's AG Huff. Today Huff reports that it's happening:


			https://twitter.com/AGHuff
		

'It's happening....@ 5 h NY Post: Scientist Who Worked at Wuhan Lab Says COVID was Man-Made Virus


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

Since Huff also has a book out, we'll review Huff's interview on Dilyana's page for 8 May. Huff will release more files next week:

Scroll Down to 8 May for Video.


			https://twitter.com/dgaytandzhieva


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

We have already mentioned that the ZC45 virus is neurotropic in Norway rats. More information surfaces on ZC45:


			https://twitter.com/KeithEv84928885
		

' @ 9 h Huanming Yang ZC45 Zhejiang University.'

ZC45 is the Chinese (PLA) military virus found on Zhoushan Island in 2017, taken from Rhinolophus pussilus. We can link Rattus norvegicus to sandflies:

'Kambarova and Krylov, in the laboratory of Nikolaev in Leningrad, proved experimentally that the virus of pappataci fever can survive for a long time in animals. They carried out their investigation during the summer and autumn of 1950-1 in the Crimea, and were first to demonstrate the presence of the virus  in the blood of animals - dogs and Norway rats - in two isolated places in a settlement. This settlement had been the endemic focus of pappataci fever in the past and control measure resulted in the disappearance of sandflies after 1949.'
(Perfil'ev, Fauna of the U.S.S.R., Diptera: Phlebotomidae, [1966] p. 151)

ZC45 shows the RGD motif on Quay's Twitter page for 24 Aug. This same ZC45 RGD motif also links to @stevenemassey for the reovirus recombinant, as we will show.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 3, 2022)

@ 50 m


			https://twitter.com/Florin_Uncovers
		

' Fauci also colluded with OSTP's Droegemeier to rig this letter.'


----------



## Mindful (Dec 4, 2022)

Everything the government has got right on Covid-19 in the past 12 months has happened when it ignored ‘the science’. If the modellers hadn’t made such fools of themselves in the summer and autumn of 2021 they might have been taken more seriously by the government in the winter. As it was, their incompetence had seeded enough doubt in Johnson’s mind for him to resist going beyond ‘Plan B’ despite almost every ‘scenario’ modelled telling him that hospitalisations and deaths from the virus would exceed anything England had ever seen before. 

Nevertheless, it was a close call. On 21 December, Johnson delayed making a decision on whether Christmas would be allowed to go ahead as normal while he awaited a report from Imperial College about the severity of Omicron. When this was published the following day it showed a 40 to 45 per cent reduction in the risk of hospitalisation compared to Delta, and a 50 per cent reduction in risk for people who had a prior infection.









						The catastrophe of the Covid models
					

How SAGE’s junk science brought us to the brink of lockdown.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2022)

Massey says nothing of the orthoreovirus link to ZC45 RGD motif from Quay's Twitter page (24 Aug 2022). Quay's posted sequence is neurotropic in Rattus norvegicus and by default links to phlebotomine viruses as already mentioned.

'...."Presence of Recombinant Bat Coronavirus GCCDC1 in Cambodia."

USMB search, 'rgd motif' will retrieve the tissue affinity of the rgd motif we have already posted. Thus, the affinity for Culicoides cells and an orthoreovirus, bluetongue:

Ap 2001 UK / RGD Motif Bluetongue Virus








						RGD tripeptide of bluetongue virus VP7 protein is responsible for core attachment to Culicoides cells - PubMed
					

Bluetongue virus (BTV) is an arthropod-borne virus transmitted by Culicoides species to vertebrate hosts. The double-capsid virion is infectious for Culicoides vector and mammalian cells, while the inner core is infectious for only Culicoides-derived cells. The recently determined crystal...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2022)

Emily Kopp is refining the chron for the origins investigation:


			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2022)

Ebola vaccine is based on a sandfly-vectored virus, VSV (a rhabdovirus). The precise SARS2 mutation that links to increased production of VSV pseudoparticles, is the D614G mutation. This is the mutation that Fau Chi gets backwards in his video, already posted to USMB. Next, we link the RGD motif to this New World sandfly:

Putative RGD-Containing Peptide from Lutzomiya longipalpis
httsp://uniprot.org/uniprotkb/Q9XZ49/entry
'....PNPRGDYRRR....'

Recalling Mary C. Guttieri's / Robert F. Garry's patent collaborations which include lyssaviruses, Dilyana's report for Georgia coronaviruses (post# 1,487) states:

'For example, West Caucasian bat virus (WCBV) was isolated from an insectivorous bat (Miniopterus schreibersii) in the Russian part of the Great Caucasus Ridge -- 300km from the Georgian border. This virus, and related viruses Ikoma and Llieda viruses is currently the most divergent member of lyssavirus genus. 

Commercially available rabies biologics do not provide protection against WCBV. The virus is pathogenic for laboratory animals (such as mice and hamsters) but its significance for public health is unknown given that rabies diagnosis in Georgia, similar to other countries of Eastern Europe, is typically clinical in the majority of cases, and is not supplemented by virus identification.

The objectives of the project will be: characterization of DFA positive lyssaviruses by molecular methodologies; study prevalence of coronaviruses in Georgian bats; comparison of human and bat lyssaviruses.  In addition, although the significance of bat as reservoirs of zoonotic diseases in the Caucasus region is unknown, we do know that WEST Caucasian bat virus circulates in Miniopterus schreibersii bats in the area.

The same bat species was recently implicated as reservoir of a novel filovirus in Spain....Finding new isolates of WCBV or novel lyssaviruses and coronaviruses in bats will provide new insights on the diversity of rabies and acute respiratory syndrome causative agents in the region.

This information can be of further use for vaccine development....No recent lyssaviruses or coronaviruses have been investigated....The incidence of rabies post-exposure prophylaxis (PEP) in Georgia is the highest in Europe....1 Feb 2014.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2022)

The RGD motif for bluetongue virus (post #1,497) expresses affinity for the tissues of the culicoides insect vector of the virus. Likewise, the RGD motif of SARS2, at spike protein positions 405-7, is affinity for human ACE2 receptors:

Switzerland / SARS2 RGD Motif








						A potential role for integrins in host cell entry by SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

<ol><li><span class="label">•</span><p>Integrin may act as an alternative receptor for SARS-CoV-2 and could be implicated in its transmission and pathology.</p></li><li><span class="label">•</span><p>The spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 acquired a RGD motif known to bind inte</p></li></ol> …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 4, 2022)

WCBV (post # 1,499) spillover into an Italian cat:

Oct 2021 Italy / Clinical Rabies / WCBV / Cat








						Spillover of West Caucasian Bat Lyssavirus (WCBV) in a Domestic Cat and Westward Expansion in the Palearctic Region - PubMed
					

In June 2020, a cat from Arezzo (Italy) that died from a neurological disease was diagnosed with West Caucasian Bat Lyssavirus (WCBV). The virus retained high identity across the whole-genome with the reference isolate found in 2002 from a Russian bent-winged bat. We applied control measures...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2022)

Mary C. Guttieri (Ft. Detrick) and Robert F. Garry link the chron to 2004, the year of the MOU for the Lugar Center. Lugar Center chron must be aligned to reconcile which came first: early media propaganda suggested the Chinese krait as intermediate host of SARS2. Ft. Detrick worked on this snake's venom in 1988 with chloroquine.

30 Jun 2016 ShorenaTsivkarashvili, et al
Neo-Georgians as Expendable as White Rats, Part 3





						NEO – Georgians as expendable as White Rats (Part 3) – VT  | Alternative Foreign Policy Media
					






					www.veteranstoday.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 5, 2022)

RFK Jr.'s book is due to be released on 24 Jan 2023:

The Wuhan Cover-Up








						The Wuhan Cover-Up: How US Health Officials Conspired with the
					

“RFK Jr. exposes the decades of lies.”—Luc Montagnier, Nobel laureate  From the New York Times, Wall Street Journal, USA Today, Publishers Weekly bestselling author of The Real Anthony Fauci comes an explosive exposé of the cover-up behind the true origins of COVID-19.




					sandmanbooks.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2022)

There will be several appearances today:


			https://twitter.com/AGHuff


----------



## badger2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Dalgleish with Tess Lawrie, 4 Dec 2022: 
Are COVID Boosters Causing Cancer?








						Are Covid boosters causing cancer?
					

Watch now (56 min) | Tess Talks with Professor Angus Dalgleish MD FRACP FRCP FRCPath FMedSci




					drtesslawrie.substack.com
				




@ 8:25 epitopes
@10:30 adjuvant
@12:05 Can we try this with COVID?
@13:55 Furin cleavage site
@14:20 Increased electrical charge found on the virus


----------



## badger2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Senator Johnson Live on Vaccines


			https://twitter.com/SenRonJohnson


----------



## badger2 (Dec 8, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

'Moderna files several patent applications on or about 2013, and the furin cleavage site is found referenced later in the SARS-CoV-2 patent applications filed by Moderna in 2016. The probability of the patented man-made sequence appearing in nature, via natural evolution and natural selection is one in the billions and is statistically impossible.

This strongly suggests that the infectious agent SARS-CoV-2 and the COVID-19 mRNA vaccine were co-developed. In my humble opinion, it is impossible that they were not co-developed.
....
In 2016, Daszak, a regular advisor to WHO on pathogen prioritization for Research & Development (R&D), Dennis Carroll, the creator of PREDICT, and Jonna Mazet, former global director for USAID's PREDICT, all formed together Global Virome Project; a "10-year collaborative scientific initiative to discover unknown zoonotic viral threats and stop future pandemics.

Dr. Jonna Mazet, the overall Principal Investigator of PREDICT, was co-director of UC Davis's One Health program, which recruited Dr. Wacharapluesadee and her team in Thailand to conduct multi-year research project on bats. They were joined by Edward Rubin of Metabiota, a recipient of DARPA's project PROPHECY funds (a program led by Dr. Callahan to predict infectious diseases). 

Notably, they received an $18.4 million DTRA contract award for scientific research and consulting work in Ukraine and the Lugar Center in the Republic of Georgia. Metabiota was accused by the Viral Hemorrhagic Fever Consortium in 2014 of violating their contract and engaging in dangerous blood culturing work at a lab in Africa, as well as misdiagnosing patients.
....
There is a fair amount of what appears to be foreign propaganda mixed into Ukrainian US funded biolab discourse. One of these examples includes a DTRA CBEP Biological Threat Reduction Program on past tick exposure, which is hardly nefarious and is well intended, in my opinion (Dilyana Gaytandzhieva, ''Documents expose US biological experiments on allied soldiers in Ukraine and georgia," January 25, 2022


			https://armswatch.com/documents-expose-us-biological-experiments-on-allied-soldiers-in-ukraine-and-georgia
		

(Huff, The Truth About Wuhan. pp. 151, 178, 186)

Huff glosses over the tick connection, though this will link to raccoon dogs, reservoir of SARS1, introduced into Europe.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 8, 2022)

On 8 Aug 2021, US Marine Corp. Major Joseph Murphy's report to the Department of Defense inspector general, said SARS-CoV-2 is "a synthetic spike protein chimera engineered to attach to human ACE-2 receptors and inserted into a recombinant bat SARSr-CoV backbone."
....
Moderna applied for a patent not only on the reverse compliment of the twelve-nucleotide furin cleavage site in COVID-19 but on the nineteen-nucleotide sequence containing it as previously described. Furthermore, they did not merely apply for a single patent on 4 Feb 2016, with US9587003B2, as reported in the Daily Mail.

'A peculiar feature of the nucleotide sequence encoding the PRRA furin cleavage site in the SARS-CoV-2 S protein is its two consecutive CGG codons. This arginine codon is rare in coronaviruses: relative synonymous codon usage (RSCU) of CGG in pangolin CoV is 0, in bat CoV 0.08, in SARS-CoV 0.19, in MERS-CoV 0.25 and in SARS-CoV-sw 0.299.

A BLAST search for the 12-nucleotide insertion led us to a 100% reverse match in a proprietary sequence (SEQ ID11652, nt 2751-2733) found in a US patent 9,587,003 filed on Feb. 4, 2016.'
(Balamurali K, Ambati, et al, "MSH3 Homology and Potential Recombination Link to SARS-CoV-2 Furin Cleavage Site," Frontiers in Virology, February 21, 2022








						MSH3 Homology and Potential Recombination Link to SARS-CoV-2 Furin Cleavage Site
					

Among numerous point mutation differences between the SARS-CoV-2 and the bat RaTG13 coronavirus, only the 12-nucleotide furin cleavage site (FCS) exceeds 3 nucleotides. A BLAST search revealed that a 19 nucleotide portion of the SARS-CoV-2 genome encompassing the furin cleavage site is a 100%...




					www.frontiersin.org
				



(Huff, The Truth About Wuhan, pp. 190-1)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 8, 2022)

So raccoon dogs introduced into Europe were increasing in numbers, and one of the reasons for the US to be involved in rabies studies in Georgia has to do with Nyctereutes, vector of SARS1:






						Nyctereutes - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
					






					sciencedirect.com
				



'....In Eastern Europe, since the end of the 1990s, this species has become the second most commonly rabies-affected wild carnivore after the red fox....Maintenance of RABV by raccoon dogs has also been reported from the Far East, China and Korea.'

This report also links the parasites of Nyctereutes with Ohio: 'Sarcocystidae....Cytoisospora and 1 species (C. ohioensis) shared with Nyctereutes.'

At Dilyana Gaytandzhieva's Twitter page (4 Dec 2022), is stated....'collecting bats from two regions of Georgia: Imereti and Kakheti.'

Both areas are endemic for brucellosis, and this report links UTMB, Galveston, already mentioned in this thread:

Jan 2017 Imereti, Georgia /  Bats / Brucella / Dept. Pathology, UTMB








						Molecular Survey of Bacterial Zoonotic Agents in Bats from the Country of Georgia (Caucasus) - PubMed
					

Bats are important reservoirs for many zoonotic pathogens. However, no surveys of bacterial pathogens in bats have been performed in the Caucasus region. To understand the occurrence and distribution of bacterial infections in these mammals, 218 bats belonging to eight species collected from...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





But Kakheti also links to Leishmania donovani, and here again one author is de Koning, already mentioned in the thread for St. Abb's Head Phlebovirus (Scotland):

Jun 2014 Kakheti, Georgia / Leishmania donovani / de Koning, et al








						Seroepidemiology and molecular diversity of Leishmania donovani complex in Georgia - PubMed
					

VL infection rates remain high in both canines and humans in Georgia, with disease in several known natural foci. The genetic relationships derived from rDNA internal transcribed spacer (ITS) sequence comparisons identified genetic subgroups, revealing preliminary insights into the genetic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




And the Lugar Research Center along with Fau Chi's NIH-NIAID for vector-compromised saliva:

May 2020 Lugar Center / Immunity / Vector Saliva








						Immunity to vector saliva is compromised by short sand fly seasons in endemic regions with temperate climates - PubMed
					

Individuals exposed to sand fly bites develop humoral and cellular immune responses to sand fly salivary proteins. Moreover, cellular immunity to saliva or distinct salivary proteins protects against leishmaniasis in various animal models. In Tbilisi, Georgia, an endemic area for visceral...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This saliva will link to another RGD motif of sandflies, in particular, the Lutzomiya sandfly which genus vectors VSV of ebola vaccine fame.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Post #1,509 mentions UTMB. This is the location for Baric's crony, Menachery, a hard-core zoonoti:

21 Jul 2022 Baric-Menachery, Post #21





						Two people have died from the extremely deadly Marburg virus in Ghana
					

Kennedy may not know of the animal-tick connections, though remdesivir figures into the story.  'When during the height of the presidential gain-of-function moratorium, Ralph Baric and the UTMB lab's Vineet Menachery brazenly published their alarming 2015 study - describing their reckless...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....They omitted mentioning in their initial online version of the article, that one of the funding sources was USAI-EPT-PREDICT....PREDICT had laundered its grant through Peter Daszak's Eco Health Alliance.'

So further scrutiny of the Georgian US-funded project linking to the Baric-Menachery assemblage will reveal that indeed Georgians were guinea pigs for the testing and diagnoses of Brucellosis at Imereti and Kakheti, which links to bats (Dilyana Gaytandzhieva's bat collecting report for Georgia):

Jun 2014 Georgia Bats / Brucella








						A brucellosis disease control strategy for the Kakheti region of the country of Georgia: an agent-based model - PubMed
					

Brucellosis has been reported in livestock and humans in the country of Georgia with Brucella melitensis as the most common species causing disease. Georgia lacked sufficient data to assess effectiveness of the various potential control measures utilizing a reliable population-based simulation...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Errata: The pertinent article is here, and note the timing as regards the Chinese military's collecting of bat ZC45 from Zhoushan Island (2017):

Jan 2017 Georgia Bats / Brucella / Dept. of Pathology, UTMB








						Molecular Survey of Bacterial Zoonotic Agents in Bats from the Country of Georgia (Caucasus) - PubMed
					

Bats are important reservoirs for many zoonotic pathogens. However, no surveys of bacterial pathogens in bats have been performed in the Caucasus region. To understand the occurrence and distribution of bacterial infections in these mammals, 218 bats belonging to eight species collected from...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Note that the bat, Miniopterus schreibersii, is the filovirus-vectoring species (Spain) as well as being infected with Brucella. As will be shown, this will link to the RGD motif, a motif shown on Dr. Quay's 24 Aug 2022 Twitter page for the PLA's virus, ZC45: RGDP---(3-amino deletion). Testing Georgians with a silk allergen is the RGD motif linking to the Chinese military virus, Sl-ZC45, although that testing happens in Georgia in 1981.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Alex Washburne Twitter page @ 15h links us to the pathologies of lockdown, enforced by a radically fascist Fau Chi, et al to control the media:



			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex
		

' @ ~15h: DrJBattacharya Stanford U.) was, in fact, put on Blacklist and shadow banned  on Twitter....(who argued that COVID lockdowns would harm children. Twitter secretly placed him on a "Trends Blacklist," which prevented his tweets from trending).'

Some USMB Arrogants failed to see the implications of lockdown, even when it came to the precise reservoirs of SARS1, let alone the 10% increase in suicide attempts/thinking:

13 Dec 2021 Posts # 37 & 38





						Explosion In New Heart Conditions Dismissed As "Post Pandemic Stress Disorder"
					

Syringe full of insulin, and call it a covid shot. Or enough potassium to stop the heart. Whatever. Anything goes in the ER these days. Depends what the emergency is, and who's asking. Which family members are consulting with the doctor and who isn't being allowed to make his or her own...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




And within those two posts was the Italian study for civets, Paradoxurus, which includes the sedentary captivity, obesity and diet of the dead civet:









						Fatal hemorrhagic-necrotizing pancreatitis associated with pancreatic and hepatic lipidosis in an obese Asian palm civet (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus) - PubMed
					

Asian palm civets (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus), or toddy cats, belong to the family Viverridae. Little is known about the pathology of these animals and few articles have been published, mainly concerning their important role as wild reservoir hosts for severe infectious diseases of domestic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

We next link another flaming zoonoti, Angie Rasmussen, to the SARS2 RGD motif in question:

Rasmussen's lab is here:

26 Aug 2022 post #1,220





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

....the ballroom or the proposal.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....RGD motif....calu-3 cells....'

Calu-3 lung cancer cells are the electrical charge connection found by Dalgleish-Sorensen (above, mentioned in the Lawrie video) for the SARS2 spike. Baric was growing bat viruses in these calu-3 cells that have an electrical potential across the membrane, linking Rasmussen's lab to the RGD motif. Sorensen and Dalgleish wanted to know where these calu-3 cells originated.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Vector saliva was mentioned in post # 1,509 precisely for Fau Chi's NIAID and the Lugar Research Center, Tbilisi, Georgia. Vector saliva links to Fau Chi's freudian slip in his video: SARS2 mutation D614G, which is the mutation linking VSV-based ebola vaccine and the RGD motif in Lutzomiya sandfly saliva. This insect genus is a VSV (rhabdovirus) vector. This is a major reason for studying rabies (rhabdovirus) in introduced European raccoon dogs:

Lutzomiya Putative RGD Motif





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



'....PNPRGDYRRR.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

SaiKate: Dr. McCullough on Autopsies


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Sweden: Lockdowns Kill


			https://twitter.com/dockaurG
		

'@ 6 Dec: Lockdowns Kill'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

What the SARS2 Spike Does

"Similar to Snake Venom"
'8 Oct....similar to snake venom in the genome of the SC2 spike protein...."toxin-like amino acids" ....381-386.
....
8 Oct The viral spike protein infects the cells of the endothelium. It permeabilizes their membranes and is expressed on the outside of the cells. The endothelium is the largest vital organ of the body, lining, protecting and regulating every vessel, lymph node and organ.'

We had already made the non-mulberry RGD endothelial barrier connection on 23 Jun 2021. This is also comparable to tick-bite chemistry and its effects on the host:

23 Jun 2021 Post #516 Non-Mulberry RGD Motif





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The mite, Notoedres cati, also occurs on another natural reservoir of SARS-CoV:  Racoon Dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus) / Notoedres cati https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25397999 ’....The cat mite (Notoedres cati) was the cause in one raccoon dog (Nyctereutes procyonoides viverrinus)...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



' Mar 2020 India / Non-Mulberry RGD Endothelial Barrier








						In Vitro Culture of Human Corneal Endothelium on Non-Mulberry Silk Fibroin Films for Tissue Regeneration - PubMed
					

Development of a suitable carrier for engineering the CE to address a major clinical requirement of healthy donor tissues for transplantation.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Treatment with thrombin significantly increased cellular permeability to dextran....corneal endothelial cultures....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Above in post #1,518, amino acids 381-386 is shown on the SARS2 spike at Uniprot. The RGD motif is located at positions 403-405 of the spike:

Scroll down to sequences.





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Washington Officials Traded Stocks with Exquisite Timing


			https://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Above, Auchincloss allowed Baric to continue to support Chinese communist virology. Baric, Daszak and Fau Chi are the major American culprits.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2022)

CIA Agenda: Mockingbird Scenario


			https://twitter.com/KeithEv84928885


----------



## badger2 (Dec 11, 2022)

One can see where they are veering off-track. In reality, snake venom is (seriously [italics]) up for re-examination, as we will show later in this thread:

'....'renewed arguments about snake venom.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

Before dealing with snake venom, latest news is that having restored Dr. McCullough and Dr. Malone, Musk also has a "prosecute Farrar" thread:



			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		


RFK Jr. mentions Farrar on 30 Nov 2021, post #7:


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/vax-vs-vax.933754/post#28393579
		

'....Anthony Fauci's emails reveal that Wellcome Trust Director Sir Jeremy Farrar worked directly with Dr. Fauci to orchestrate the cover-up of the Wuhan lab leak evidence, assigning a staff of five Wellcome Trust operatives to manage the fraud.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

VAX vs VAX
					

Swineflu vs the wuhan   Far fewer victims created a firestorm over the swineflu vax  with 60 minutes giving them voice and cheerleading their right to refuse it



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

Recent investigations for Georgia reveal links to Team Halo will be implicated for connections to the Lugar Research Center @ Tbilisi.
'....Team Halo, London's School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.'

Not far away, MI6 operative and Fau Chi crony, Jeremy Farrar, is in the news, and the Biden administration is reacting to investigations:


			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp
		

'....Biden administration....@4h  WHO names Jeremy Farrar....'
**************************************************

On the RGD Motif

RGD / Parkinson's Disease:








						Oxidized/deamidated-ceruloplasmin dysregulates choroid plexus epithelial cells functionality and barrier properties via RGD-recognizing integrin binding - PubMed
					

Choroid plexus epithelial cells (CPEpiCs) determine the composition of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) and constitute the blood-CSF barrier (BCSFB), functions that are altered in neurodegenerative diseases. In Parkinson's disease (PD) the pathological environment oxidizes and deamidates the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

The pathologies of Team Halo are in synch with the Biden administration now reacting to investigations while the WHO promotes CIA/MI6 agents in the media. The London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine will be linked to Georgia. This will include the history of Obama-Lugar assemblage and GoF moratoriums.

Team Halo


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

On the RGD Motif, continued

RGD links to virus, snake and human.

1. SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



'403-405: RGD.'
(Human CoV-229E spike protein RGD sequence yields a clue to the Chinese military virus, ZC45, which is shown on Dr. Quay's Twitter page for 24 Aug 2022. The HCoV-229E spike sequence has 'RGDCKG-----', followed by five deletions. The ZC45 spike protein has RGDP---, followed by three deletions. The PLA's virus, ZC45, is neurotropic in rats.)

2. Gamma Bungarotoxin (Bungarus multicinctus, Many-Banded Krait)





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



' 54-56: RGD....inhibits collagen-induced platelet aggregation.'

USAMRIID experimented with bungarotoxin and chloroquine in 1988:
10 Feb 2020 Post #357





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The report from post #340 continues, as we find some resonance with asparagine and the serine-to-leucine mutations mentioned earlier:  '....Due to very limited knowledge of this novel virus, we are unable to give reasonable explanations for the significant number of amino acid substitutions...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....USAMRIID, Frederick, Md.'

3. Human disintegrin RGD will link to snake disintegrin RGD.
H. sapiens Disintegrin





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



' 75-77: 'RGD'

Other snake disintegrins at Uniprot include:

Agkistrodon contortrix contortrix (Southern Copperhead): 461-463 'RGD.'

Eristocophis mcmahoni (Leaf-Nosed Viper): 27-29 'RGD.'

Gloydius brevicaudus (Korean Slamosa): 297-299 'RGD.'

Protobothrops Disintegrin 49-51 'RGD.'

Microvipera lebetina Disintegrin 89-91 'RGD.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

Biden investigation, continued

Because the Lugar Research Center links to brucellosis in Georgia and biolabs in Ukraine, a review of the 2019 Chinese brucellosis lab leak is in order. The Biden administration is reacting to questions about SARS2 origins as another outbreak moves through Beijing.

Dr. Quay @ 11 Dec Brucellosis


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

EC Holmes, not unknown to Edward Hooper (AIDS Origins), has withdrawn from Twitter. Among other things, Holmes is the tick link to his associate, Yong-Zhen Zhang, for fatal SFTS (severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome). Holmes is also honorary visiting professor of Fudan University. 



			https://twitter.com/Florin_Uncovers


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

Dr. Malone @ 10h:


			https://twitter.com/loffredojeremy


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 13, 2022)

badger2 said:


> EC Holmes, not unknown to Edward Hooper (AIDS Origins), has withdrawn from Twitter. Among other things, Holmes is the tick link to his associate, Yong-Zhen Zhang, for fatal SFTS (severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome). Holmes is also honorary visiting professor of Fudan University.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Florin_Uncovers


what are the implications??


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

@2h, cover-up about mRNA and heart inflammation.


			https://twitter.com/JamesfWells


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> what are the implications??



It was either Quay or Florin who said that Holmes is holding onto plenty of information as he disappears. But Holmes links to Oxford Department of Zoology as Yong-Zhen Zhang links to the Kunming Institute of Zoology. But it's Worobey who links to ancient fish retroviruses, including one from the coelacanth. This recalls our previous post on "uncultured marine virus" sequences linking HIV-1 sequences (USMB search: uncultured marine virus).

Myllokunmingia is just such an ancient fish. If there are foamy retroviruses in coelacanths, one should not be too surprised about RGD motifs showing up in human foamy viruses. This motif, as we have shown, also shows up in bats (PLA's ZC45, for example). But if Putin is really suffering from Parkinson's (holding onto the table in videos to hide the palsy), RGD motifs are up for examination, because here we can link Team Halo to biolabs in Georgia and Ukraine (forthcoming).

RGD for Parkinson's was mentioned in post # 1,527.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 13, 2022)

We make the Team Halo link with a mouse model for aminolevulinate delta dehydratase linking Parkinson's:


			Mus musculus aminolevulinate, delta-, dehydratase (Alad), transcript v - Nucleotide - NCBI
		


The first pubmed abstract is from Brazil for Parkinson's. Meander tail syndrome in mice links to University of Queensland, Australia, not far from EC Holmes in Sydney. The study that links Team Halo (London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine) is Pubmed # 2212703 for Leishmania mexicana and the Scl-2 gene.

Scl-2 is the mouse predisposition to the cutaneous form of Leishmania mexicana. This would link to Russian ethnic differences and susceptibilities to Leishmania, cutaneous or visceral, which would be of interest to any Ukraine biolabs and perhaps the Lugar Research Center in Georgia.

Here then, we can link St. Abb's head phlebovirus already mentioned in the thread for de Koning, because de Koning shows up for Leishmania studies in Georgia:

May 2016 Georgia / Leishmania donovani / Harry P. de Koning








						Seroepidemiology and molecular diversity of Leishmania donovani complex in Georgia - PubMed
					

VL infection rates remain high in both canines and humans in Georgia, with disease in several known natural foci. The genetic relationships derived from rDNA internal transcribed spacer (ITS) sequence comparisons identified genetic subgroups, revealing preliminary insights into the genetic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Interestingly, the study mentions a "Glasgow" coma scale. 

For comparative studies between Chinese and Georgian brucellosis, this report:
Jul 2013








						Seroprevalence of brucellosis in livestock within three endemic regions of the country of Georgia - PubMed
					

Brucellosis is the one of most common livestock zoonoses in Georgia, resulting in significant economic losses. Livestock were sampled in three regions of Georgia (Kakheti, Kvemo Kartli, Imereti). Districts that historically reported high numbers of brucellosis related morbidity were selected for...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




And it's imperative that we mention the RGD motif link to silk already posted to USMB, because Georgians were being lung-tested for asthma with silk allergens:

1981 Georgia / Silk Allergens / Asthma








						[Genetic blood markers in occupational bronchial asthma] - PubMed
					

When studying patients suffering from occupational bronchial asthma among the inhabitants of Imereti (The Georgian SSR), it was established that the occurrence of blood groups O(1) of ABO and Hp 2-2 system is more frequent among them, compared with that among healthy inhabitants of Imereti. No...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Brucella in Georgian bats in 2017 link to UTMB, which is the Menachery link to Baric at UNC:

Jan 2017 Dept. Pathol. UTMB / Bats / Brucella








						Molecular Survey of Bacterial Zoonotic Agents in Bats from the Country of Georgia (Caucasus) - PubMed
					

Bats are important reservoirs for many zoonotic pathogens. However, no surveys of bacterial pathogens in bats have been performed in the Caucasus region. To understand the occurrence and distribution of bacterial infections in these mammals, 218 bats belonging to eight species collected from...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jun 2014 Brucella








						A brucellosis disease control strategy for the Kakheti region of the country of Georgia: an agent-based model - PubMed
					

Brucellosis has been reported in livestock and humans in the country of Georgia with Brucella melitensis as the most common species causing disease. Georgia lacked sufficient data to assess effectiveness of the various potential control measures utilizing a reliable population-based simulation...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




26 Ap 2012, Fau Chi testifies to the Senate.
Jun 2012 Brucellosis








						The human-animal interface of domestic livestock management and production and its relationship to brucellosis in the country of Georgia 2010: a rapid assessment analysis - PubMed
					

Interventions at the animal level will be best carried out in the fall when animals return to winter pastures. Under-employed private veterinarians would be available for extension work and contact with local villagers. Control will be best achieved at the animal level because the local people...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Lugar Center and Fau Chi's NIAID collaborate on saliva of the vector and immunity:

May 2020 Lugar Center / NIAID








						Immunity to vector saliva is compromised by short sand fly seasons in endemic regions with temperate climates - PubMed
					

Individuals exposed to sand fly bites develop humoral and cellular immune responses to sand fly salivary proteins. Moreover, cellular immunity to saliva or distinct salivary proteins protects against leishmaniasis in various animal models. In Tbilisi, Georgia, an endemic area for visceral...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




As we have shown, saliva of the Lutzomiya sandfly, vector of VSV used in ebola vaccine, sports an RGD motif, just as does the tick that vectors Lyme disease, Ixodes scapularis, and the snakes we have listed, above.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2022)

In answer to Worobey's link to coelacanth viruses, one should always first recall that Worobey leads the pack of zoonotis with the SARS2 seafood market hypothesis:

Worobey & Guan-Zhu Han / Coelacanth Foamy Retrovirus








						An endogenous foamy-like viral element in the coelacanth genome - PubMed
					

Little is known about the origin and long-term evolutionary mode of retroviruses. Retroviruses can integrate into their hosts' genomes, providing a molecular fossil record for studying their deep history. Here we report the discovery of an endogenous foamy virus-like element, which we designate...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




(Later, we'll implicate Worobey's above co-author, Guan-Zhu Han, for the RGD motif that links to Parkinson's disease.)

Human Spumaretrovirus / RGD Motif





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



'....294-296: RGD....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Note that Edward Hooper (AIDS Origins, The River) should be interested in human spumaretrovirus, because it jumped from chimpanzees.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Worobey's co-author, Guan-Zhu Han, actually leads us to the origin of RGD/Parkinson's and SARS2/RGD:

Mar 2015 Guan-Zhu Han / Plant Signaling








						Insights into the origin and evolution of the plant hormone signaling machinery - PubMed
					

Plant hormones modulate plant growth, development, and defense. However, many aspects of the origin and evolution of plant hormone signaling pathways remain obscure. Here, we use a comparative genomic and phylogenetic approach to investigate the origin and evolution of nine major plant hormone...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




So further expounding on this plant phenomenon, the lectin link as will be shown, is an ebola virus links as well: 

Feb 2014 LECRK / Dorn1 / 





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



'....Increased in the plant to physical wounding....plant stress resistance....perception of extracellular ATP. May be involved in protein-protein interactions with RGD motif-containing proteins as potential ligands....

DORN1








						Identification of a plant receptor for extracellular ATP - PubMed
					

Extracellular adenosine 5'-triphosphate (ATP) is an essential signaling molecule that is perceived in mammals by plasma membrane P2-type purinoceptors. Similar ATP receptors do not exist in plants, although extracellular ATP has been shown to play critical roles in plant growth, development, and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						The lectin receptor kinase LecRK-I.9 is a novel Phytophthora resistance component and a potential host target for a RXLR effector - PubMed
					

In plants, an active defense against biotrophic pathogens is dependent on a functional continuum between the cell wall (CW) and the plasma membrane (PM). It is thus anticipated that proteins maintaining this continuum also function in defense. The legume-like lectin receptor kinase LecRK-I.9 is...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'..."Gain-of-Susceptibility Phenotype."....destabilizing the cell wall-plasma-membrane continuum. As countermeasure, the host may want to strengthen CW-PM adhesions and the novel Phytophthora resistance component, LecRK 1.9 seems to function in this process.'









						Lectin receptor kinases participate in protein-protein interactions to mediate plasma membrane-cell wall adhesions in Arabidopsis - PubMed
					

Interactions between plant cell walls and plasma membranes are essential for cells to function properly, but the molecules that mediate the structural continuity between wall and membrane are unknown. Some of these interactions, which are visualized upon tissue plasmolysis in Arabidopsis...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Arabidopsis proteome revealed 12 proteins containing amino acid sequences in their extracellular domains common with the two RGD-binding peptides.'

....
Involved in resistance response to pathogenic oomycete, Phytophthora infestans and P. capsici....plants accumulate anthocyanin and lignin....show increased resistance to P. brassicae, two variants show V --->A (no A--->V); one variant is R--->H.'
*******************************************
We have already posted the early-onset Japanese Alzheimer's mutations, which go both ways (A--->V & V--->A) in the USMB Evolution of the Saxophone thread, ~ post #16. But here we link this R--->H mutation in Arabidopsis to Irish Parkinson's:

Oct 2004  Irish Parkinson's / R147H Mutation








						PINK1 (PARK6) associated Parkinson disease in Ireland - PubMed
					

Mutations in the PINK1 gene have recently been shown to cause autosomal recessive Parkinson disease (PD). The authors assessed the prevalence of PINK1 gene mutations in 290 well-characterized early- and late-onset PD patients from Ireland. In a 51-year-old PD patient with a family history of PD...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....A rare cause of PD in Ireland....No other pathogenic gene mutation was found in this individual (point mutation or rearrangement)....the mother of this patient also had PD with symptom onset in the 7th decade, and a disease course was also compatible with idiopathic PD.

Unfortunately, this individual is now deceased, and we are unable to establish whether she also carried the R147H mutation....highly unlikely that it is a rare polymorphism.'

Thus, Guan-Zhu Han, Worobey's co-author, links the investigation back to RGD motifs for Parkinson's and the spike of SARS2.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Virologists apparently had no clues about PD and RGD motifs in 2008:

'Circumstantial Association of HCoV and Human Neuropathologies. The presence of HCoV has been detected in different neurological diseases in humans (although its presence obviously does not necessarily mean an etiologic association).

PD.
An association with PD was based on the localization of mouse hepatitis virus antigens in basal ganglia; this was postulated to contribute to the eventual development of postencephalitic parkinsonism. This linkage was strengthened by a report of antiviral antibodies and HCoV RNAs in the CSF of PD patients.

Moreover, detection of viral RNA in PD patient brains revealed that three out of three patients were positive for HCoV-229E and one was positive for HCoV-OC43. Genetic and environmental factors seem to be involved in the etiology of PD, and an increased percentage of health care workers and teachers with PD was reported, suggesting the possibility that a high level of exposure to viral or other respiratory infections was a risk factor for PD.'
(Nidoviruses, Human Coronaviruses Other Than SARS-CoV, p. 315 [2008])

Then on page 317, they show a diagram of HCov-229E entering endothelial cells and crossing the BBB (blood brain barrier) via infection of monocytes, never making the RGD connection, which we have already shown in this thread: HCoV-229E spike at positions 341-343: 'RGD.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Dr. McCullough back on Twitter:


			https://twitter.com/P_McCulloughMD


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2022)

In post # 1,541, we can't agree with the McCullough Protocol which states (@ 18h): "The first 3 days of illness are the "golden window" for effective care."

There is only one legitimate, first-cause "golden window," and that is from 1-12 hours post-inoculation. Any other intervention after this time only confounds the treatment, because the virus  is always already pH-compromised from 1-12 hours post-inoculation. Treatment after 12 h only adds to the complexity and is why prophylaxis with whichever multiple drugs, mandatorily including hcq would have saved thousands of lives:

5 Dec 2021 Post # 898: Blau and Holmes, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, May 2000 





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

We’ll now link previous reports coming from communist China about virus-contaminated Norwegian salmon cutting boards:  Third Military Medical University, Chongqing, China: A Human Monoclonal Antibody Potently Pan-Neutralizes SARS-CoV-2 VOCs by Targeting RBD Invariant Sites...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Jordan lays out 7 facts that Fau Chi and NIH hid:

@2h


			https://twitter.com/emilyakopp


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2022)

There are many Twitter prisoners to whom we cannot communicate from the USMB concentration camp, even though we see them veering off-track, omitting important science, etc. We will continue to link their science with then science on this thread.

Before expounding on the pH science of coronaviruses to reinforce prophylaxis hypothesis above, 

Biden Investigation, continued

Little-known facts about coronaviruses can make important differences when it comes to such things as de Santis investigating vaccines, origins of the communist virus, etc. Biden's Metabiota links are UC Davis links, as we have already shown for Anne Rimoin and monkeypox. It's likely a mistake to omit SARS1 for investigations of the origins of SARS2.

'SARS-CoV is phylogenetically related to the group 2 coronaviruses, yet no substantial proteolytic cleavage of its spike protein in infected cells or on virions has been reported. In this respect, it resembles the coronaviruses of group1, the spikes of which are known to remain uncleaved, as was demonstrated long ago for feline infectious peritonitis virus (FIPV; strain 79-1146), TGEV (strain FS772/70), and CCoV (strain K378), which all lack a multibasic furin consensus motif.

It now appears, however, that this is not a universal feature of group 1 coronaviruses. In the recently published sequence of CCoV strain Elmoe/02, a clear RRxRR motif occurs near the middle of the spike protein, as is also the case for the UCD strain of feline coronavirus, the spike protein of which was demonstrated to be actually cleaved (B. Haijema and P. Rottier, unpublished data).'
(Nidoviruses, Ch. 11 Nidovirus Entry Into Cells, p. 160)

Jul 1999 UCD-1 








						The S gene of canine coronavirus, strain UCD-1, is more closely related to the S gene of transmissible gastroenteritis virus than to that of feline infectious peritonitis virus - PubMed
					

To gain insight into the genetic relationships among six canine coronavirus (CCV) strains, the variable region of the spike (S) protein gene was sequenced. The CCV strains were: two ATCC reference strains, the Insavc-1 vaccine strain, the National Veterinary Services Laboratories (Ames, IA)...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Dr. N. Pedersen....infected older pigs....CCV does not grow in swine thyroid or swine testicular cells.'

So as with Metabiota's link to unpublished data for African Malacomys (does Hunter Biden know Anne Rimoin?) which does vector a coronavirus as well as monkeypox, the UCD feline coronavirus as well was kept unpublished and esoteric.

It is at this pig testicle conjunction that Ralph Baric at UNC produced an entire, synthetic mouse hepatitis coronavirus genome by growing it in a suspension of certain cells, pig testicle being one of them.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2022)

We align the Baby Alex story with material already posted to this thread. One first-cause reason is the question of whether Baby Alex's virus was vaccine-related or non-vaccine-related.

This vaccine-related question links to Omicron mutations, the first one being the first vaccine-related mutation having been expressed by either SARS1 or 2: position N969K (asparagine to lysine). There is also snake-venom links to Beluga whale coronavirus which link to Omicron mutation at spike position 796.

Firstly, the Beluga coronavirus spike:





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				




Next, ClaireH and Badger2 were once interested in this Omicron mutation:

22 Dec 2021 Post #51





						Why you shouldn't rush to get a COVID-19 vaccine booster shot before it's your turn
					

And if no beds are available in the hospital for them  If the hospitals didn't send healthcare workers home because of their vax status, there would be plenty of beds.  All of a sudden, the unvaxxed people who have been caring for the stricken for the last year and a half are not good enough...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....Omicron mutation D796Y compares with (two [italics]) Ds and (two [it.]) Ys converging precisely at position 796 of the beluga coronavirus spike.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2022)

The snake-venom link to Beluga whale coronavirus is Beluga disintegrin, which compares with the snake disintegrins we have already posted to this thread. There is an intriguing difference, however: Beluga disintegrin (is cleaved by furin [italics]). Thus, furin cleavage doble RRs are comparable with Beluga double Ds and double Ys.

Beluga Whale Disintegrin





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



'....cleaved by furin and PCSK7....'

This PCSK7 gene also has resonance with double amino acids:

1994 / Original PCSK7 Article








						A novel member, PC7, of the mammalian kexin-like protease family: homology to PACE4A, its brain-specific expression and identification of isoforms - PubMed
					

By polymerase chain reaction (PCR) with primers corresponding to the sequences of catalytic domain conserved among the mammalian kexin-like protease family, a cDNA fragment encoding a novel member of the family was obtained from rat pituitary. A cDNA for the novel protease was obtained from...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....sequence RXKR 'subtilisin-like catalytic domain.'

So, Beluga whale, which has its own coronavirus, also has a disintegrin like snakes do, except that it is cleaved by furin and PCSK7, the latter being linked (to a bacterium, Bacillus subtilis [italics]) rather than a virus.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2022)

We expedite this troponin link to the thread because it is pertinent to the de Santis investigation and this thread's current trajectory:

9 Dec 2022
'...."I want module 3 from that study and those troponin studies they're hiding." '


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2022)

The spike positions of interest linking Beluga coronavirus to the bacterium, Bacillus subtilis, are 213-214 (post # 1,546)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2022)

Documenting Fau Chi's movements relating to azithromycin:



			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

' 9 Dec 2022 Fauci withdraws azithromycin.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 16, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

Fau Chi withdrew azithromycin (post #1,549) because it docked to the furin cleavage site of SARS2:

Arabia-Tunisia-Italy / Azithromycin / Dirithromycin








						Comparative Computational Analysis of Dirithromycin and Azithromycin in Search for a Potent Drug against COVID-19 caused by SARS-CoV-2: Evidence from molecular docking and dynamic simulation - PubMed
					

Due to the emergency and uncontrolled situation caused by the COVID-19 pandemic that arising in the entire world, it is necessary to choose available drugs that can inhibit or prevent the disease. Therefore, the repurposing of the commercial antibiotic, dirithromycin has been screened for the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Our docking results showed that dirithromycin fit significantly in the furin catalytic pocket, having the lowest binding score with respect to azithromycin, and can interact and block both  Asp154 and Ser 368 residues by van der Walls interaction as well as bound to His194 and Ser368 via hydrogen bonds.'

Dirithromycin








						Dirithromycin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....Dirithromycin is no longer available in the U.S.....is still available in many European countries.'


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 16, 2022)

badger2 said:


> There are many Twitter prisoners to whom we cannot communicate from the USMB concentration camp, even though we see them veering off-track, omitting important science, etc. We will continue to link their science with then science on this thread.
> 
> Before expounding on the pH science of coronaviruses to reinforce prophylaxis hypothesis above,
> 
> ...


Side note about current Twitter users- I’ve been on there several times a day for the past two weeks communicating with others. The negative comments are coming from the left with positive comments coming from the middle and the right. Positivity that is solidified in truth, unlike the multitude of medical falsehoods spewed by Fauci and his associates and embraced by Twitter’s former upper and middle management. Those who are angry now on Twitter are upset at Musk because various doctors who were banned for going against Fishy Fauci’s false diatribe are being reinstated. The truth is all that should matter to people when it comes to personal health, but the fight for transparency continues.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Side note about current Twitter users- I’ve been on there several times a day for the past two weeks communicating with others. The negative comments are coming from the left with positive comments coming from the middle and the right. Positivity that is solidified in truth, unlike the multitude of medical falsehoods spewed by Fauci and his associates and embraced by Twitter’s former upper and middle management. Those who are angry now on Twitter are upset at Musk because various doctors who were banned for going against Fishy Fauci’s false diatribe are being reinstated. The truth is all that should matter to people when it comes to personal health, but the fight for transparency continues.


Yes, and a particular problem is that we are unable to use Twitter due to quitting Verizon (a company linked to Team Halo?). To save due to inflation, having no phone also disconnects email, which is triggered when the person quits the phone. The machine blacklists no-phones so that they cannot use their own email. The trigger of quitting prompts universal software that demands a phone number (before [italics]) it asks for the password.

So we'd like to comment to several Twitter users: @TheJikky, for instance, who documents Fau Chi withdrawing azithromycin, but can't:



			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

' @ 9 Dec Fauci withdraws azithromycin.'

By investigating Beluga whale coronavirus, we made the azithromycin connection to why it was directly competitive with Fau Chi and Gates's "vaccines." Azithromycin, (an antibiotic [it.]) physically attaches to the furin site of SARS2, which we noted for Beluga coronavirus also had double amino acids: Ds and Ys @ position 796.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

The Beluga whale trajectory proved very productive. A Twitter user makes an interesting connection linked to this:

TheJikky @ 9 Dec 2022


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

'....Brook Jackson: "More problems for Pfizer C4591001. I want module 3 from that study and those troponin studies they're hiding." '

Jackson links Parkinson's connections when asking questions about Pfizer's hidden troponin. 

May 2005 Homo sapiens Thioreductase 2 / RGD Motif / Tropomodulin


			Homo sapiens TR2IT1 mRNA for thioredoxin reductase 2 intronic transcri - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....A novel RLTPR gene encoding an RGD motif, tropomodulin domain and pro/leu-rich regions.'

Trump's hydroxychloroquine links the lysosomotropic drug (hcq) to the Parkinson connection to thioreductase:

Thioredoxin / Parkinson's / Lysosomal Dysfunction








						Thioredoxin-interacting protein induced α-synuclein accumulation via inhibition of autophagic flux: Implications for Parkinson's disease - PubMed
					

Our data suggested that TXNIP blocked autophagic flux and induced α-synuclein accumulation through inhibition of ATP13A2, indicating TXNIP was a disease-causing protein in PD.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'TXNIP blocked autophagic flux and induced alpha-synuclein accumulation through inhibition of ATP13A2 (a lysosomal membrane protein), indicating that thioredoxin-interacting protein was a disease-causing protein in Parkinson's disease.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

This study is worth adding to the files:

Jun 2022 Japan / Troponin Core Domain / Parkinson's








						Dynamical Behavior of Disordered Regions in Disease-Related Proteins Revealed by Quasielastic Neutron Scattering - PubMed
					

<span><i>Background and Objectives</i>: Intrinsically disordered proteins (IDPs) and proteins containing intrinsically disordered regions (IDRs) are known to be involved in various human diseases. Since the IDPs/IDRs are fluctuating between many structural substrates, the dynamical behavior of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We notice that there are no entries for these Pubmed searches:

1. tropomodulin SARS-CoV-2

2. tropomodulin COVID-19

This apparent lack at Pubmed is deceptive.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Because we are unable to communicate with Twitter, those who can may wish to smuggle in a photo of USMB to show them. USMB keyword search function may be of assistance to those Twitterists interested in specific terms.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Audio not required, one can read the testimony on the screen: Video: Pfizer's Independent Vaccine Board


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

'@ 9h....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

16 Dec 2022 Beijing Death Toll Mounts








						Beijing death toll mounts as Covid sweeps through Chinese capital
					

Official count shows no fatalities in weeks but bodies have been seen at hospitals and crematoriums




					irishtimes.com
				



'....We're cremating them the same day they are brought in.'


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 17, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Yes, and a particular problem is that we are unable to use Twitter due to quitting Verizon (a company linked to Team Halo?). To save due to inflation, having no phone also disconnects email, which is triggered when the person quits the phone. The machine blacklists no-phones so that they cannot use their own email. The trigger of quitting prompts universal software that demands a phone number (before [italics]) it asks for the password.
> 
> So we'd like to comment to several Twitter users: @TheJikky, for instance, who documents Fau Chi withdrawing azithromycin, but can't:
> 
> ...


I will try to link your USMB information to @TheJikky. Many others will see it as well and possibly retweak to still others. I’ll encourage those interested to check out USMB to read badger2 posts.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I will try to link your USMB information to @TheJikky. Many others will see it as well and possibly retweak to still others. I’ll encourage those interested to check out USMB to read badger2 posts.


Thank you very much, Claire. Badger is glad to have kept boycotting Verizon, which is apparently owned by Blackrock. We hope that Brook Jackson will follow her intuition about Pfizer's troponin studies, because there is still information to post about that.


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 17, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Thank you very much, Claire. Badger is glad to have kept boycotting Verizon, which is apparently owned by Blackrock. We hope that Brook Jackson will follow her intuition about Pfizer's troponin studies, because there is still information to post about that.


I sent you a few details in your inbox. Any info specifically to share or retrieve just let me know.  The account is very active.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Bringing the science facts forward: an RGD motif occurs at SARS2 spike position 405-407.

RGD Motif / Parkinson's Disease








						Oxidized/deamidated-ceruloplasmin dysregulates choroid plexus epithelial cells functionality and barrier properties via RGD-recognizing integrin binding - PubMed
					

Choroid plexus epithelial cells (CPEpiCs) determine the composition of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) and constitute the blood-CSF barrier (BCSFB), functions that are altered in neurodegenerative diseases. In Parkinson's disease (PD) the pathological environment oxidizes and deamidates the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jun 2019 Cairo /  Hydroxychloroquine  / Anti-Parkinson's Potential








						Hydroxychloroquine antiparkinsonian potential: Nurr1 modulation versus autophagy inhibition - PubMed
					

The nuclear orphan receptor (Nurr1) has recently received a perceivable solicitude as a target for the therapeutic intervention against PD. Meanwhile, the dysregulation of autophagy, along with other processes is believed to contribute massively to PD pathophysiology. Hydroxychloroquine, a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....HCQ successfully ameliorated PD motor dysfunction in spite of the fact that both autophagy and apoptosis were deregulated through Nurr1. modulation.'

@TheJikky 10h+, BioAnon posts about HIV-1 glycoprotein gp120:


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		


@ 11 Dec


			https://twitter.com/BioAnon_1vy_
		


When investigating the intriguing fact that Beluga disintegrin is cleaved by both furin and PCSK7, we made an HIV-1 gp160 connection that is comparable with BioAnon's gp120, which Twitter page indeed shows the furin cleavage site in proximity to gp120.

Here is the gp160 study linking PCSK7:








						Identification of the paired basic convertases implicated in HIV gp160 processing based on in vitro assays and expression in CD4(+) cell lines - PubMed
					

The human immunodeficiency virus HIV envelope glycoprotein gp160 is synthesized as an inactive precursor, which is processed into its fusiogenic form gp120/gp41 by host cell proteinases during its intracellular trafficking. Kexin/subtilisin-related endoproteases have been proposed to be enzyme...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There is a neurocognitive disorder linking HIV-1 infection to Beluga's PCSK7 cleaving, and we have already mentioned thrombin recently in this thread:

2015 HIV-1 Neurocognitive Disorder








						Neuroinflammation-Induced Interactions between Protease-Activated Receptor 1 and Proprotein Convertases in HIV-Associated Neurocognitive Disorder - PubMed
					

The proprotein convertases (PCs) furin, PC5, PACE4, and PC7 cleave secretory proteins after basic residues, including the HIV envelope glycoprotein (gp160) and Vpr. We evaluated the abundance of PC mRNAs in postmortem brains of individuals exhibiting HIV-associated neurocognitive disorder...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....is cleaved by thrombin....furin and PC7 interact with PAR1....'

Next is a troponin link to azithromycin, recalling that azithromycin physically binds to the SARS2 furin catalytic pocket:

Increased Troponin Levels / Azithromycin








						Predictive factors for cardiac conduction abnormalities with hydroxychloroquine-containing combinations for COVID-19 - PubMed
					

This longitudinal, prospective cohort study aimed to assess risk of QTc interval prolongation and its predicting factors in subjects treated with combinations containing hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) for COVID-19. Moderate-to-severe QTc prolongation during therapy was defined as a QTc interval >470 ms …




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





Digressing further on the tropomodulin study that links to amino acid sequences very reminiscent of the SARS2 furin cleavage motif (RRAR) at position 681-4, 

Jul 2004  Tropomodulin / Furin-Like Sequences








						Cytoplasmic nuclear transfer of the actin-capping protein tropomodulin - PubMed
					

Tropomodulin (Tmod) is a cytoskeletal actin-capping protein that interacts with tropomyosin at the pointed end of actin filaments. E-Tmod is an isoform that expresses predominantly in cardiac cells and slow skeletal muscle fibers. We unexpectedly discovered significant levels of Tmod in nuclei...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In a transgenic model, overexpression of the Tmod in the heart leads to a dilated cardiomyopathic phenotype. This requirement for stoichiometric stability has led to speculation that regulated tropomodulin expression is necessary to maintain stabilized actin filament structures in cardiac muscle cells.
....
The accumulation of Tmod in the nucleus hampers the normal myogenic process in C2 cells.
....
We have been studying functional peptide domains of the E-Tmod (erythrocyte membranes)....nemaline myopathy....'

So before going into detail about the Tmod sequences similar to furin cleavage sites, this linking report:

1998 Neshiva U., Bronx, New York / HIV-1-Associated Nemaline Myopathy








						Distinct light microscopic changes in human immunodeficiency virus-associated nemaline myopathy - PubMed
					

The purpose of this study was to compare histologic characteristics of congenital nemaline myopathy (CNM), adult-onset nemaline myopathy (AONM), and human immunodeficiency virus-associated adult-onset nemaline myopathy (HAONM). There was no difference between the pathology of CNM and AONM...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> I sent you a few details in your inbox. Any info specifically to share or retrieve just let me know.  The account is very active.


Have never visited the box, though will do it to read the details.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yes, thanks. Those details were noticed. TheJikky somewhere states the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine as being linked to Team Halo.

So, furin is a subtilisin-like proprotein convertase:









						A perspective on the applications of furin inhibitors for the treatment of SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

Currently, the world is facing a pandemic of the new coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 that causes COVID-19. Identifying key targets in the viral infection lifecycle is urgently needed for designing therapeutic strategies to combat the virus. Furin is a subtilisin-like proprotein convertase with diverse...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




A 'subtilisin-like' Pubmed search retrieved the Team Halo connection, which is a Gates Foundation connection to malaria, automatically linking HCQ:

Sep 2022 London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine / Subtilisin-Like / Malaria








						Subtilisin-like Serine Protease 1 (SUB1) as an Emerging Antimalarial Drug Target: Current Achievements in Inhibitor Discovery - PubMed
					

Widespread resistance to many antimalarial therapies currently in use stresses the need for the discovery of new classes of drugs with new modes of action. The subtilisin-like serine protease SUB1 controls egress of malaria parasites (merozoites) from the parasite-infected red blood cell. As...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The previous month, China:

Aug 2022 / China  / PCSK9 Subtilisin-Like Kexin Type 9








						Ocular disorders associated with PCSK9 inhibitors: A pharmacovigilance disproportionality analysis - PubMed
					

This pharmacovigilance study identified a possible signal of ocular disorders associated with PCSK9 inhibitors and encourages paying attention to at-risk populations in PCSK9 inhibitors medication.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....lipid-lowering agents....'

The anti-SARS2 effects of such statins as rosuvastatin link to this lipid-lowering phenomenon of PCSK9.


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 17, 2022)

This is from Jikky:


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> This is from Jikky:


Claire, thank you. You boldly went where no man has gone: smuggling a USMB photo into the Twitter concentration camp. Hope it was successful, we reading them, they reading us.

There seems to be no RGD sequence in the SARS1 spike, and what Twitterists may want to notice is that what coronavirologists knew in 2008 about Parkinson's (post #1,540) links to Dr. Quay's page we first noticed the RGD sequence of the Chinese military virus ZC45. ZC45 is doing the same thing that 229E does, especially noting the deletions after the RGD sequence:

Dr. Quay's Twitter page 24 Aug 2022
ZC45 sequence: RGDP---, (3 amino acid deletions)

HCov-229E, mentioned in the PD post (#1, 540), positions 341-343: RGDCKG----- (5 amino acid deletions)

This could be a modus operandi of the virus rather than a coincidence.

Twitterist Brook Jackson's inquiry about Pfizer's hidden troponin results may link genetically to those who are more susceptible to the coronavirus spike than other "vaccinees." How valid is the troponin-tropomodulin assemblage?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

We have found another PD link. The Twitterist was suspended:


			https://twitter.com/ssayssayssay
		

'@ 22h Dr. Stephanie Seneff (permanently suspended from Twitter for much of 2022)....and neurological disorders such as Parkinson's and Alzheimer's....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Bearing in mind that ZC45 Chinese military virus is neurotropic in rats and considering the Parkinson's excerpt (post #1,540), we should cite the references as they occur in the body of the text. Thusfar, we see no RGD motifs in OC-43 or bovine coronavirus spikes.

postencephalitic parkinsonism (35. Fishman PS et al, (1985) Infection of the Basal Ganglia by a Murine Coronavirus, Science 229:877).

a report of antiviral antibodies (34. Fazzini E. et al, (1992) Cerebrospinal Fluid Antibodies to Coronavirus in Patients with Parkinson's Disease, Mov. Disord. 7:155)

and HCoV RNAs (23. Cristallo A, et al (1997) Human Coronavirus Polyadenylated RNA Sequences in Cerebrospinal Fluid from Multiple Sclerosis Patients, New Microbiol. 20:105)

three out of three were positive for HCoV-229E, one for HCoV-OC-43 (5. Arbour N, et al, (2000) Neuroinvasion by Human Respiratory Coronaviruses and Association with Multiple Sclerosis, J. Virol. 74: 8913).

Outside this excerpt, the link to bovine coronavirus, which may have jumped into humans: p. 314 'Thus, HCoV-OC43 could be a human-adapted strain of BCoV (108.Vijgen L, et al (2005) Complete Genomic Sequence of Human Coronavirus OC-43: Molecular Clock Analysis suggests a Relatively Recent Zoonotic Coronavirus Transmission Event, J. Virol. 79: 1595)


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 18, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Because we are unable to communicate with Twitter, those who can may wish to smuggle in a photo of USMB to show them. USMB keyword search function may be of assistance to those Twitterists interested in specific terms.


Here is a most revealing chain of emails that  Fauci would have preferred they stay hidden. Thankful to the efforts of non-corrupt journalists doing the necessary leg work we can learn using primary documents of Fauci’s trickery.









						Fauci Emails Show Doctor Who Rose To Fame To Cover His Own Scandal
					

More than 3,200 pages of emails dated from January to June 2020 reveal the portrait of a government bureaucrat operating as a government bureaucrat.




					thefederalist.com
				




Edit- this is running on Twitter currently with numerous shares btw.


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 18, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Claire, thank you. You boldly went where no man has gone: smuggling a USMB photo into the Twitter concentration camp. Hope it was successful, we reading them, they reading us.
> 
> There seems to be no RGD sequence in the SARS1 spike, and what Twitterists may want to notice is that what coronavirologists knew in 2008 about Parkinson's (post #1,540) links to Dr. Quay's page we first noticed the RGD sequence of the Chinese military virus ZC45. ZC45 is doing the same thing that 229E does, especially noting the deletions after the RGD sequence:
> 
> ...


Your precise info will be shared using your links to studies on Twitter directed to Jikky’s feed for his numerous followers.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Here is a most revealing chain of emails that  Fauci would have preferred they stay hidden. Thankful to the efforts of non-corrupt journalists doing the necessary leg work we can learn using primary documents of Fauci’s trickery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This dynamic is just what's needed to reveal the fraud. Jikky has mentioned some unfamiliar names. Must read.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Your precise info will be shared using your links to studies on Twitter directed to Jikky’s feed for his numerous followers.


This is great news. The legwork is very much appreciated.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

For Brook Jackson's troponin questions to Pfizer (above), we should add these studies:

Feb 2022 Russia: Troponin False Positives








						False-Positive Causes in Serum Cardiac Troponin Levels - PubMed
					

Cardiac troponins (cTns) are the most valuable and specific markers of cardiovascular diseases, including acute myocardial infarction. These biomarkers can also be used to assess the degree of myocardial damage in non-cardiac diseases that can negatively affect the cells of cardiac muscle...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....fibrin clots, heterophilic antibodies, alkaline phosphatase, rheumatoid factor, cross-reactions with skeletal troponins....'

Recalling the previous link made to phlebovirus fibrin clots:

27 Nov 2022 Post #77 Phlebovirus Fibrin Clots





						DIED SUDDENLY - Full Documentary
					

Yes, us smart people have gotten vaxxed, worn masks and social distanced as sensibly called for without complaint. Even your hero Trump got vaxxed and you know you'd never be allowed to bet anything of substance so stop kidding yourself, wanker. Grow up and try to enjoy social life for a change...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....intravascular fibrin deposition.'

Sandflies vector phleboviruses. VSV-based ebola vaccine links sandfly genus Lutzomiya, a vector of VSV. The precise SARS2 mutation that links increased VSV pseudoparticle production is D614G, the mutation Fau Chi gets backwards in his video (freudian slip).









						The Science Underlying COVID-19: Implications for the Cardiovascular System - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic has affected health and economy worldwide on an unprecedented scale. Patients have diverse clinical outcomes, but those with preexisting cardiovascular disease, hypertension, and related conditions incur disproportionately worse outcome. The high...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....acquisition of a furin cleavage site....reflected in the release of highly sensitive troponin and natriuretic peptides, which are extremely prognostic, in particular, those showing continued rise, along with cytokines such as IL-6.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

We can adjust the chron that links the RGD motifs of the PLA's virus, ZC45, and HCoV-229E, back to 1967.

'The Pre-SARS Era: HCoV-229E and HCoV-OC43.....Recent phylogenetic analysis based on the spike (S) and nucleocapsid (N) protein genes of HCoV-229E revealed that several different variants, causing different types of respiratory tract infections, were isolated from patients in Australia between 1979 and 2004. The sequencing and analysis of these HCoV-229E variants strongly suggested genetic drift had occurred. However, the similarity among these variants circulating in Australia and other strains identified in other geographical locations during the same period revealed that HCoV-229E has not undergone major recombination since its isolation in 1967. (20. Chibo D, et al (2006) Analysis of Human Coronavirus 229E Spike and Nucleoprotein Genes Demonstrates Genetic Drift Between Chronologically Distinct Strains, J. Gen. Virol. 87:1203).'
(Nidoviruses, ASM Press [2008] p.314)


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 18, 2022)

Attached is a tweet from Jikky.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Attached is a tweet from Jikky.


Yes, Fau Chi and Gates knew that azithromycin physically attached to the fruin catalytic pocket, directly competing with their "vaccines." Fau Chi then removed azithromycin, as Jikky documents @Twitter. The evidence-based science is here:








						Comparative Computational Analysis of Dirithromycin and Azithromycin in Search for a Potent Drug against COVID-19 caused by SARS-CoV-2: Evidence from molecular docking and dynamic simulation - PubMed
					

Due to the emergency and uncontrolled situation caused by the COVID-19 pandemic that arising in the entire world, it is necessary to choose available drugs that can inhibit or prevent the disease. Therefore, the repurposing of the commercial antibiotic, dirithromycin has been screened for the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 18, 2022)

We bring this forward especially for the Twitterists, because of what many of them have written about zoonoti Worobey and the Huanan Seafood Market hypothesis. It seems that they did not know about Worobey and the coelacanth, which also links another ancient fish, Myllokunmingia from Kunming, Yunnan and also links two co-authors of each other, EC Holmes and Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC). The Kunming Institute of Zoology links these co-authors and Kunming Hospital is where the ill Mojiang miners were admitted.

Post #1,537 Worobey-Han and Coelacanth Foamy Virus





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Washington Officials Traded Stocks with Exquisite Timing https://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Fau Chi's NIH is linked to this:

Canine Foamy Virus Vector / CD18 Integrin / CLAD








						Foamy virus vectors come of age - PubMed
					

Foamy virus vectors come of age




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Human LAD / NIH








						Preclinical Evaluation of Foamy Virus Vector-Mediated Gene Addition in Human Hematopoietic Stem/Progenitor Cells for Correction of Leukocyte Adhesion Deficiency Type 1 - PubMed
					

<span><i>Ex vivo</i> gene therapy procedures targeting hematopoietic stem and progenitor cells (HSPCs) predominantly utilize lentivirus-based vectors for gene transfer. We provide the first pre-clinical evidence of the therapeutic utility of a foamy virus vector (FVV) for the genetic correction...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Human foamy has an RGD motif at positions 294-6





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				




So for the CD18 integrins....








						Participation of CD11a-c/CD18, CD2 and RGD-binding receptors in endogenous and interleukin-2-stimulated NK activity of CD3-negative large granular lymphocytes - PubMed
					

The effect of RGD-sequence-containing pentapeptides and monoclonal antibodies (MAbs) against the adhesion molecules CD11a-c/CD18, ICAM-1 (CD54) and CD2 on the binding and cytotoxicity of endogenous (freshly purified) and IL-2-stimulated CD3-negative NK cells has been studied. Antibody to CD18...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The RGD-peptide substantially inhibited the binding of IL-2-stimulated killer cells to COLO (adenocarcinoma cell line), and the combination of this peptide with Mabs to CD18, CD54, and CD2 practically blocked the adhesion.'


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 19, 2022)

More evidence that testing positive for covid prevented standard care, tried and true, for elderly with pneumonia. Many people died because treatment was withheld. This will come out very badly for those making this decision to change protocol. 3 pills- all these patients needed to survive.



			https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ng191/resources/managing-covid-19-treatments-july-2022-v27.0-pdf-11070542125


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 19, 2022)

The following link contains study results that were buried, as most know by now along with many others,  in order continue the false covid narrative.









						Endonuclease fingerprint indicates a synthetic origin of SARS-CoV-2
					

To prevent future pandemics, it is important that we understand whether SARS-CoV-2 spilled over directly from animals to people, or indirectly in a laboratory accident. The genome of SARS-COV-2 contains a peculiar pattern of unique restriction endonuclease recognition sites allowing efficient...




					www.biorxiv.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> More evidence that testing positive for covid prevented standard care, tried and true, for elderly with pneumonia. Many people died because treatment was withheld. This will come out very badly for those making this decision to change protocol. 3 pills- all these patients needed to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ng191/resources/managing-covid-19-treatments-july-2022-v27.0-pdf-11070542125


Yes, we see for azithromycin, "not recommended." Azithromycin is a SARS2-specific antiviral antibiotic, and binds into the furin catalytic pocket of SARS2 spike. The virus will then have difficulty in using furin cleavage for any increased infection advantage. This very peculiar furin cleavage site also has the next-to-impossible for naturally occurring CGG for arginine, which is mostly used by those engineering a virus.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> The following link contains study results that were buried, as most know by now along with many others,  in order continue the false covid narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. We will review.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

So that readers have more internet search options, the vaccine ingredients should be named, one of them directly competes with hydroxychloroquine for pH of endosomes:

Post #54





						Why you shouldn't rush to get a COVID-19 vaccine booster shot before it's your turn
					

And if no beds are available in the hospital for them  If the hospitals didn't send healthcare workers home because of their vax status, there would be plenty of beds.  All of a sudden, the unvaxxed people who have been caring for the stricken for the last year and a half are not good enough...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....ALC-0159....ALC-0315....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

We don't know if Twitterists have seen this, we're putting it here in lieu of Kennedy's (second book [italics]) coming out about Wuhan in January:

'Dr. Fauci repeatedly insisted he would not allow HCQ for COVID-19 until its efficacy is proven in "randomized, double-blind, placebo studies." Dr. Risch calls this position a "transparent sham." Dr. Fauci knew that neither industry nor its PI's would ever sponsor trials for a product with expired patents.

It's noteworthy that while Dr. Fauci was bemoaning the lack of evidence of HCQ efficacy, he was refusing to commission his own trials to study early use of the hydroxychloroquine, zinc, and Zithromax remedy.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 34)

All three directly compete with "vaccines."


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> The following link contains study results that were buried, as most know by now along with many others,  in order continue the false covid narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, here are the authors' Twitter pages:



			https://twitter.com/VBruttel
		




			https://twitter.com/WashburneAlex
		




			https://twitter.com/tony_vandongen


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Yes, here are the authors' Twitter pages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PD-1 is current on Bruttel's page, so we'll link osteopontin to PD-1 and to Brook Jackson's troponin. If there is a legitimate amyloid phenotype to the vaccine-induced clotting (apparently accompanied by feed-forward cytokines), then we are free to speculate on this osteopontin-troponin assemblage:

Sep 2014 Heidelberg, Germany / Troponin / Osteopontin / Systemic Light-Chain Amyloidosis








						Osteopontin: a novel predictor of survival in patients with systemic light-chain amyloidosis - PubMed
					

These data demonstrated that OPN appears to be a valuable marker in the clinical routine for evaluation of patients with AL amyloidosis, especially if it is used in combination with cTNT and/or NT-proBNP.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There are 22 more Pubmed entries for this osteopontin-troponin assemblage.

Other genes implicated construct the investigative trajectory

Sep 2009 Japan / PD-1 / Osteopontin








						PD-1+ memory phenotype CD4+ T cells expressing C/EBPalpha underlie T cell immunodepression in senescence and leukemia - PubMed
					

Although altered T cell function plays a part in immunosenescence, the mechanisms remain uncertain. Here we identify a bona fide age-dependent PD-1(+) memory phenotype (MP) CD4(+) T cell subpopulation that hardly proliferates in response to T cell receptor (TCR) stimulation and produces abundant...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Here we identify a bona fide age-dependent PD-1(+) memory phenotype (MP) CD4(+) T cell subpopulation that hardly proliferates in response to T cell receptor (TCR) stimulation and produces abundant osteopontin at the cost of typical T cell lymphokines. These T cells demonstrate impaired repopulation in Rag2 (_?_) mice, but a homeostatic proliferation in gamma-ray-irradiated mice.
....
reval a unique molecular signature including strong expression of C/EBPalpha normally expressed i myeloid lineage cells....caused a striking activation of Spp1 encoding osteopontin along with concomitant repression of T cell lymphokine genes.'

The chron for these studies links (Gates-funded) Johns Hopkins and MIT during 2014, recalling elevated troponin expressed in either SARS2 or its mRNA "vaccine.":

Osteopontin / HIV-1








						Noncontiguous Protein Interaction Domains in Osteopontin Contribute to Enhance HIV-1 Replication - PubMed
					

Osteopontin (OPN) is a proinflammatory cytokine produced by T-cells, macrophages, osteoclasts, and several other cell types, which confers immunity to many intracellular pathogens. OPN was first identified as an early marker of cellular activation of T-lymphocytes and subsequently was shown to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....OPN levels are elevated in the plasma and cerebrospinal fluid of HIV-infected individuals even more so in those suffering from HIV-related neurocognitive impairment....OPN-regulated cellular pathways are commandeered by HIV to promote productive replication and cell-to-cell spread.'

It thus becomes mandatory to introduce the RGD motif once again:

Dec 2020 Rome / HIV-1 / RGD Motif








						HIV-1 Tat Protein Enters Dysfunctional Endothelial Cells via Integrins and Renders Them Permissive to Virus Replication - PubMed
					

Previous work has shown that the Tat protein of Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV)-1 is released by acutely infected cells in a biologically active form and enters dendritic cells upon the binding of its arginine-glycine-aspartic acid (RGD) domain to the α5β1, αvβ3, and αvβ5 integrins. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....enters dendritic cells upon binding of its RGD domain to the alpha5beta1, alpha-v-beta3, alpha-v-beta5 integrins.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

should read 'Rag2(-/-) mice.' Rag1 has also been mentioned somewhere extant in the literature, and may be relevant.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

If Twitterist Brook Jackson, et al, documents Pfizer hiding troponin results, the trajectory links here because of current mRNA tech linked to the PD-1 checkpoint shown on Bruttel's page:

Mar 2022 PD-1 Troponin / Myocarditis








						Protective Effect of Crocin on Immune Checkpoint Inhibitors-Related Myocarditis Through Inhibiting NLRP3 Mediated Pyroptosis in Cardiomyocytes via NF-κB Pathway - PubMed
					

By reversing the pyroptosis in cardiomyocytes, crocin treatment in a mouse model exerted great potential to aid in the prevention of ICIs-related myocarditis from a novel target.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Bruttel's Twitter examination of PD-1 mRNA technology links to the RGD motif located on the SARS2 spike:

Oct 2019 / NIH-Xiamen U.-Fijian U. / PD-1 / RGD Motif








						Integrin αvβ3-targeted radionuclide therapy combined with immune checkpoint blockade immunotherapy synergistically enhances anti-tumor efficacy - PubMed
					

This therapeutic combination may be a promising approach to treating metastatic tumors in which TRT can be used. Clinical translation of the result would suggest that concurrent rather than sequential blockade of the PD-1/PD-L1 axis combined with TRT improves overall survival and long-term tumor...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The peptide RGD sequence specifically targets the cell surface receptor, integrin alpha-v-beta3, which is overexpressed in various malignancies. As such, RGD was identified as a promising radionuclide vector and was modified for TRT (targeted radionuclide therapy)....EB-RGD showed significantly higher tumor uptake and tumor residence time than the RGD monomer.'


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 19, 2022)

Very interesting study supporting Italy’s date of “first cases”moving the date to September 2019. Details are worth a look.









						Every day there is more evidence that the SARS-2 outbreak began months before the earliest documented Wuhan infections. Why does nobody care?
					

Brief remarks on a sensational study from Lombardy, which finds conclusive evidence of SARS-2 infection in a patient sample from 12 September 2019.




					www.eugyppius.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Very interesting study supporting Italy’s date of “first cases”moving the date to September 2019. Details are worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an extremely interesting trajectory. Huff goes into some detail about this (The Truth About Wuhan), we'll post that excerpt at the first opportunity. Also, there is a link to Harvard for monitoring Wuhan hospital traffic that may go back to Aug 2019.

Time to read your report.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 19, 2022)

If this Lombardy study is correct, it predates the Wuhan World Military Games (October 2019).


----------



## badger2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Claire, Huff does not give a reference for Italy though interestingly, he was approached in Oct 2019:

'The global case reports from clinical diagnoses or diagnostic tests indicate that SARS2 emerged in August 2019. Other case reports support the emergence dates of October and November 2019. These dates are well before the late Dec 2019 timeline that was communicated to the public in the United States, and I have good reason to believe that the US government was alerted to the outbreak in August or October 2019.

When Dr. Amy Jenkins from DARPA contacted me in October 2019 to recruit me to be a program manager in biologics and emerging infectious disease work, I was flattered. I also wondered how she had found my brand new cell phone number, and I doubted that she remembered the first time we met at the University of Minnesota when I was a PhD student.

Being recruited to be a program manager at the world's premier advanced technology development institute had been my dream job just a few years earlier. When she contacted me, I was making incredible money, and I did not want to get a top-secret security clearance again, nor did I want to move to Washington, DC, area while also taking a significant reduction in salary.

I politely declined the offer, and she asked me to sleep on the decision and speak again the next day, to which I agree. That night I went home and told Emily about the opportunity, and she felt the same way I did about all aspects of the proposition.

So when Amy called the next day, I once again politely declined the offer and thanked her. I never thought much of it until a few months later when COVID emerged.

About a month after the pandemic began, and I was adamant that SARS2 was a man-made agent, I suddenly realized what Dr. Jenkins's potential motivation and persistance for recruiting me were. The intelligence community (IC) realized that I was the only person in a senior position that had left EHA, and the fact that I was working outside the government's control made me a threat to their agenda.

I surmised that the IC, DoD, or CIA thought there was a high probability that I would accept the offer for my former dream job. Then, after I received the top-secret security clearance, they would "read me in" to the biological program, and then I would have been sworn into silence for the rest of my life. If my hypothesis is correct, wow, they are clever!

The only problem was that Dr. Jenkins contacting me randomly later raised my suspicions in 2020 that the US government or DoD likely knew about the SARS2 outbreak before October 2019.'
(Huff, The Truth About Wuhan, pp. 200-1)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Note that China's military virus, ZC45, was discovered in 2017.

Kennedy reinforces the civet-in-lockdown hypothesis as well as the Chinese military's ZC45 neurotropic coronavirus (see Dr. Quay @twitter):

'The CIA's research found that "the effect of social isolation on the brain function [on an individual] is much like that which occurs if he is beaten, starved or deprived of sleep.

Social isolation affects organic brain development, and the human body, length of life, cardiovascular health, and so on. Social isolation doubles the risk of death in Blacks while increasing the risk of early death in Caucasians by 60-84 percent, while other studies show that it is safer to to smoke fifteen cigarettes a day - or being an alcoholic - than to be socially isolated.

"Meta analysis co-authored by Julianne Holt-Lunstad, PhD., a [professor of psychology and neuroscience at Brigham Young University, [found that] lack of social connection heightens health risks as much as smoking 15 cigarettes a day or having alcohol use disorder. [Holt-Lunstad] also found that social isolation is twice as harmful to physical and mental health as obesity....There is robust evidence that social isolation significantly increases risk for premature mortality, and the magnitude of the risk exceeds that of many leading health indicators."
(Amy Novotney, "The Risks of Social Isolation," Monitor on Psychology 50:5 [May 2013])
....
It's worth recalling here that the defense and intelligence agencies had a beachhead in the tech industry from its birth: the Defense Advanced Research Project Agency, DARPA, created the internet by building the ARPANET grid in 1969. DARPA is the Pentagon's angel investor and venture fund. In addition to creating the Internet, DARPA developed GPS, stealth bombers, weather satellites, pilotless drones, and the M16 rifle. 

DARPA was, perhaps, the largest funder of gain-of-function research, outstripping even Dr. Fauci's NIH in some years. In 2017 alone, DARPA laundered at least $6.5 million through Peter Daszak's EcoHealthAlliance to fund experiments at the Wuhan lab. DARPA funded additional gain-of-function experiments at Fort Detrick and other biosecurity research at Batelle's laboratory at St. Joseph, Missouri. Beginning in 2013, DARPA also financed the key technologies for the Moderna vaccine.'
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, pp. 406 & 409)


----------



## badger2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Thermonuclear Bad
Video @8h


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky


----------



## badger2 (Dec 20, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Very interesting study supporting Italy’s date of “first cases”moving the date to September 2019. Details are worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For example, can the RGD motif be documented in rubella/measles? What about troponin false positives, TGF-beta activation, osteopontin, tropomodulin, integrin binding?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 20, 2022)

badger2 said:


> For example, can the RGD motif be documented in rubella/measles? What about troponin false positives, TGF-beta activation, osteopontin, tropomodulin, integrin binding?


Pubmed search 'rgd rubella' yielded one reference:
1995 Rubella RGD Binding








						Platelet Membrane Glycoprotein IIb/IIIa has Sequence Homologies with Human Virus Proteins and Synthetic Viral Peptides Inhibit Anti-GPIIb/IIIa Antibodies in Autoimmune Thrombocytopenic Purpura - PubMed
					

Human platelet GP IIb/IIIa and common human viruses showed sequence homologies of up to 220 amino acids. High scoring homologies were found in Herpes Simplex, Varicella Zoster, Epstein-Barr virus, Adenovirus and Cytomegalovirus, all of which cause lifelong latent infections. Further high scoring...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 20, 2022)

It's not known just where rubella is mentioned in this testimony, though rubella history leads to the godfather of vaccination, Plotkin:








						Stanley Plotkin, Vaccines Deposition, Under Oath, 9 Hours - Complete Script : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Aborted fetal tissues are used in vaccines. Vaccines have been experimentally tested on orphans and on mental handicapped children. Experimental tests on...



					archive.org


----------



## badger2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Worthy of scrutiny is Latypova's affidavit:








						My Affidavit on Moderna's Nonclinical Studies: Fetal Malformations in Vaccinated Pregnant Mothers
					

Documentation on Moderna’s non-clinical summaries and biodistribution studies from Module 2 of Spikevax BLA has been made available via FOIA by Judicial Watch.




					sashalatypova.substack.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Latypova's affidavit will nicely mesh with DeSantis's investigation. So will this:



			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

' @6h @SenatorRennick'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

As Rennick states, "will make the vaccine more toxic than the virus." So Pfizer and Moderna have a problem: If the RGD motif that occurs on the SARS2 spike is not used in the "vaccine," why was it removed?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rennick's post about codon optimisation can be read, though Rennick gives to citation, which we have noticed in other similar formats at Twitter. What URL did this excerpted fragment come from?

It's not a little matter, but critical to the DeSantis investigation: the codon CGG.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rennick gives no citation. What is the source of the codon claim?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

DeSantis Investigation, continued
Dr. Quay has shown us the RGD motif on the spike of the Chinese military virus, ZC45 (see 24 Aug), though seems to have never mentioned it.
Dr. Quay, 17 Dec


			https://twitter.com/Quay_dr
		

'....showing the intrinsic clotting system disturbed by mRNA vaccines. IMO may be generalizable to spike protein in the bloodstream, from any source....'

But that's the vaccine-maker's problematic: if the RGD sequence occurs "naturally," is it included in the mRNA "vaccine?" If not, why was it taken out? We know very well that HIV-1 uses the RGD peptide to commandeer cellular mechanisms of the host:

Dec 2020 HIV-1 RGD








						HIV-1 Tat Protein Enters Dysfunctional Endothelial Cells via Integrins and Renders Them Permissive to Virus Replication - PubMed
					

Previous work has shown that the Tat protein of Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV)-1 is released by acutely infected cells in a biologically active form and enters dendritic cells upon the binding of its arginine-glycine-aspartic acid (RGD) domain to the α5β1, αvβ3, and αvβ5 integrins. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....enters dendritic cells upon binding of its RGD domain to the alpha5beta1, alphavbeta3, and alphavbeta5 integrins.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

ClaireH's Italian measles report (post #1,587) we link to this for the archive:



			https://twitter.com/BiophyscisFl
		

'@21h....In theory, we could add whatever antigens we want to a measles virus and let it live forever inside us, providing lifelong immunity to any disease.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

BioAnon is out. This is one of the scientifically intelligent Twitterists:


			https://twitter.com/BioAnon_1vy_


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

An example of media suppression that pre-castrates investigations, via New York Times. The prisoner will be identified or the prisoner does not get to read the report. We link this contamination report to George Gao:

Janssen Viral Cross-Contamination
'....viral cross-contamination....'

The Janssen-Gao assemblage links to Daszak and Baric.

RFK Jr./Badger2, et al on Janssen and George Gao, Post #1,379





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

We'll remind readers that we've also posted this:  https://twitter.com/profnfenton  The Russian article (post # 1,357) reveals that there is indeed a furin "ghost" in SARS-CoV, discovered in 2006, Missoula, Montana. In June of that year, Badger2 visited (now deceased) Dr. Willy Burgdorfer, above...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....Gao received a Janssen Medical Pharma award....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

DeSantis Investigation, continued: The Pathologies of COVID-19 Vaccine-Reports

Quay's "intrinsic clotting system" (post #1,601) is not shown in the report, even though Quay says it is. And who are these fuckers? How can they be addressed as living in California and simultaneously as scientists whilst using such dipshit-just-got-off-the-boat English diction in their report? 

Here is the report from post # 1,601:








						Surveillance of COVID-19 vaccine safety among elderly persons aged 65 years and older
					

Monitoring safety outcomes following COVID-19 vaccination is critical for understanding vaccine safety especially when used in key populations such as…




					sciencedirect.com
				



'....The surveillance method used by FDA and CMS continues to expand the available knowledge base and safety profile of these new COVID-19 vaccines....This rapid screening method performs hypothesis testing, sequentially, in a prospective manner as the vaccine data accrues to detect potential safety signals earlier in the course of surveillance, but signals must be further evaluated in more robust studies with confounding adjustment.

However, results detected by near real-time surveillance do not establish a causal association between the outcomes and vaccination because of the method has limited adjustments for confounding....studies underway will provide more robust adjustment for confounding determine if any are true signals.'

We know some Wisconsin academic progs who should join these California psychopaths on their real estate.

In the first place, we have already shown a true safety signal: RGD. Does the "vaccine" contain this motif or does it not? They can dairy-farm this 'adjustment for confounding' for a long time, and still be safe, because they are not including the first-cause pathology: the esoterica, undisclosed, of the SARS2 spike sequences and their constitution, contained in the "vaccine". DeSantis, 2024.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

This reminds badger2 of the effects on a canine from the bite of the Australian Holocyclus tick:

Video: Post-Vax, Wheelchair-Bound


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

DeSantis Vaccine Investigation, continued

Australian Ixodes holocyclus Paralysis








						Ixodes holocyclus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




We note that

1.) Proven reservoir of SARS1 is raccoon dog, Nycteruetes.

2.) Nyctereutes can be infested with Ixodes ticks.

3.) Ixodes scapularis, vector of Lyme disease, has an RGD motif in its ixodegrin protein.

4.) SARS2 spike protein has an RGD motif.

5.) There is a ghost furin cleavage site in SARS1.

Does the mRNA "vaccine" have an RGD motif? If not, why was it removed?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

This girl's post-vax tick-bite-like paralysis links back to the medical psychopath, Fau Chi:

Holocyclotoxin is a deceptive molecule. It does not contain an RGD motif like the ixodegrins linked to Lyme disease. Nonetheless, DeSantis voters shouldn't take the Elf's bait:

Holocyclotoxin, from Ixodes holocyclus Is A Cystine Knot Neurotoxin








						Holocyclotoxin-1, a cystine knot toxin from Ixodes holocyclus - PubMed
					

In the past 100 years minimal venom research has focused on ticks despite several species possessing a highly paralytic and lethal venom cocktail of proteinaceous molecules. The saliva of the Australian paralysis tick, Ixodes holocyclus, has been responsible for 20 human fatalities from 1900 to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Mar 2010 NIH / Cystine Knot RGD








						4-[18F]Fluorobenzoyl-knottin 2.5D - PubMed
					

Integrins are a family of heterodimeric glycoproteins on cell surfaces that mediate diverse biological events involving cell–cell and cell–matrix interactions (1). Integrins consist of an α and a β subunit and are important for cell adhesion and signal transduction. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Only one cyclic RGD peptide used for imaging, [18F]-flouropropionyl-galacto-c(Arg-Gly-Asp-d-Phe-Lys) ([18f])-galacto-RGD), has been investigated for measuring expression of alphavbeta3 integrin in cancer patients with tumors....cystine knot peptides (knottins).
....
the integrin-binding RGD motif was grafted into a knottin from trypsin inhibitor II of the squash plant, Ecballium elaterium....a series of genetically engineered knottin peptides to have nanomolar binding to integrin receptors.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Another intelligently scientific book has been burned by the nazis:


			https://twitter.com/Xx17965797N


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Quay's ZC45 virus (24 Aug) is linked to the Nanjing Military Command:



			https://twitter.com/KeithEv84928885
		

'@3h Nanjing Military Command....were these tested on Military recruits?'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

https://twitter.com/thackerpd
		

'@ 1h  Honorable James Hendrix, just issued a 64-page decision preventing the U.S. Army from taking any disciplinary, punitive or separation measures against plaintiffs in out class action refusing a C-19-V for religious reasons.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Biden Investigation: Twitter Was An Intelligence Operation


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued
We will excerpt from a report embedded in this report:

3 Days Ago
DeSantis Wants Investigation of COVID Vaccine 'Wrongdoing', Florida Cases Rising


			DeSantis wants investigation of COVID vaccine 'wrongdoing;' Florida cases rising
		

....Palm Beach Post: Apparent Risks of Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia: '....Given that POTS may be associated with small fiber or autonomic neuropathy....even if attenuated, systemic response to vaccine when compared to that seen from viral exposure....GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disease), IDA (iron deficiency anemia)....
....
Post-Vaccination Occurrence (in order of magnitude): myocarditis, dysautonomia, POTS, mast cell disorder, UTI (urinary tract infection)....multiple reports of an immune-mediated mechanism triggered by an antigenic component of the spike protein shared with vaccine.'

This report is an example for use in the DeSantis investigation and why we chose to expound upon the RGD motif of the SARS2 spike protein.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Biden Investigation, continued

We will place some Metabiota information from other posts in proximity to this post for ease in archiving:

21 Dec 2022 Hunter Biden Retains Top Defense Lawyer Ahead of Expected GOP Probes








						Hunter Biden retains top defense lawyer ahead of expected GOP probes
					

Ahead of an expected deluge of Republican probes, Hunter Biden has retained high-powered defense lawyer Abbe Lowell to help navigate congressional oversight, according to another attorney for the president's son.  The Department of Justice is currently probing the younger Biden over whether he...




					yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

We welcome the recent arrival of Twitter members to the thread.

Claire's post (#1,587) about the SARS2 chron for Lombardy, Italy, we compare to the Harvard post in Dalia's thread, which seems to have been scrubbed:

Dalia's Thread, Post #23


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/soon-i-couldnt-visit-a-relative-at-the-hospital.937233/page-2#post-28522200
		


Fortunately, we did manage to document the Harvard surveillance of Wuhan hospital traffic (because we read the report) as early as Aug 2019:

Post #35





						China purposely spread Wuhan around the world
					

Nah, it doesn't make any sense.  As soon as we detected our first covid case in the States, it quickly spread across the entire country within a couple of weeks.  But you would believe that MONTHS earlier 100s of people brought it back to the US, spreading it to 10s of 1000s of people... but we...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Dalia's Thread, Post #35





						Soon, I couldn’t visit a relative at the hospital.
					

In France starting January Macaroni wants to pass a law that will become the pass Vacinal instead of the pass Sanitary. And between the places that demand the Sanitary pass that will be soon the Vacinal pass there is the hospital (the visitors and the appointment - you programmed in advance) A...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Errata: should read 'Post #23.' The reader can now see the original URL that was functioning at the time. So the August date for Harvard surveillance of Wuhan hospital traffic/gastrointestinal symptoms links to Huff's August estimation for emergence for SARS2 as well (The Truth About Wuhan).


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

Following the Palm Beach Post article for POTS (post #1,613), we will link back to Dalia's thread that discusses aerophagia.

The diagnosis of POTS is complicated by many factors, though what was noticed was the Ehlers-Danlos link between POTS and aerophagia.  Eliminating the SARS2/vaccine parameter, there is....

Familial Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia








						Familial orthostatic tachycardia - PubMed
					

Genetic testing can reveal molecular mechanisms of disease and provide an additional strategy for diagnosis and treatment of heterogeneous patient populations such as postural tachycardia syndrome. It is quite likely that the pathogenesis of this disorder will be attributed to numerous genetic...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




On this above abstract page, the reader will note: 'Cited By' which yields the Ehlers-Danlos link:








						Postural tachycardia syndrome--current experience and concepts - PubMed
					

Postural tachycardia syndrome (PoTS) is a poorly understood but important cause of orthostatic intolerance resulting from cardiovascular autonomic dysfunction. PoTS is distinct from the syndromes of autonomic failure usually associated with orthostatic hypotension, such as pure autonomic failure...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Ehlers-Danlos....'

The post on Dalia's thread links to Harvard Medical School for Ehlers-Danlos, so we advise readers not to get amnesia about Harvard's surveillance of Wuhan hospitals and gastrointestinal-complaint traffic as early as August, 2019, because the Palm Beach Post report (post #1,613 of this thread) mentions GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disease):

Post #57: Oct 2019 Harvard Medical School / Aerophagia / Ehlers-Danlos 





						Soon, I couldn’t visit a relative at the hospital.
					

In France starting January Macaroni wants to pass a law that will become the pass Vacinal instead of the pass Sanitary. And between the places that demand the Sanitary pass that will be soon the Vacinal pass there is the hospital (the visitors and the appointment - you programmed in advance) A...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

We mentioned Alc-0159/Alc-0315 in post #1,581.





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

So that readers have more internet search options, the vaccine ingredients should be named, one of them directly competes with hydroxychloroquine for pH of endosomes:  Post #54...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




We now know more about these vaccine ingredients:



			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

'@7h....Alc-0315, Alc-0159....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Kory's page addresses the increasing deaths amongst children and young adults:



			https://twitter.com/PierreKory
		

'@2h Most tragic paragraph: "It's not clear why deaths are increasing among younger adults and children, which had been declining before the pandemic." '


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

badger2 said:


> Biden Investigation, continued
> 
> We will place some Metabiota information from other posts in proximity to this post for ease in archiving:
> 
> ...


Linking post #1,614 is the African Metabiota coronavirus from Malacomys:
3 Aug 2022 Post #54





						Vaccine Pioneer Dr. Robert Malone Says Monkeypox May Have Been Gene-Edited for Easier Transmission, Wuhan Lab Admits to Synthesizing Virus
					

Everything your posting leans to genome manipulation.   Hmmmmmmm..   Sounds to me like someone was playing in the lab for sure.  There would be incentives to experiment due to retrovirus elements and cancer (Ex., Baric growing bat coronaviruses in lung cancer cells [Calu-3], the same virus...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




But The Netherlands never confirmed the Malacomys/monkeypox report, which would suggest that Malacomys could vector both coronavirus and monkeypox. Monkeypox in Malacomys longipes is still not confirmed by these researchers:

Post #1,010 Malacomys Unverified Monkeypox





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud (post #1,000) ask about the source of Calu-3 cells that link to Baric's virus. This is, RsSHC014, the bat coronavirus that Daszak collected on 18 Ap 2011 near the expressway on the outskirts of Kunming, Yunnan Province, China. First, we make the Hooper connection...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

The unverified monkeypox in Malacomys is from Antwerp, Belgium.

'Baric used coronavirus cultures obtained from bat caves by Chinese virologists working with Peter Daszak's EcoHealthAlliance, another recipient of Dr. Fauci's funding. Dr. Fauci demonstrated his personal interest in those experiments by dispatching his most trusted deputies, Hugh Auchincloss in 2018 and then Cliff Lane in 2020, to negotiate with the Chinese government and to supervise Baric's experiments at the Wuhan lab and elsewhere in China (Ref. 27. Jon Cohen, "Quarantined at home now, U.S. scientist describes his visit to China's hot zone," Science [6 Mar, 2020])
(Kennedy, The Real Anthony Fauci, p. 64)

There is, therefore, interest in possible familial links between H. Clifford Lane, Fau Chi's deputy, and RS Lane:

Jul 2022 UC Berkeley: Wageningwen, The Netherlands; UC Davis; CDC, Atlanta / RS Lane / Ixodes pacificus








						Detection and Isolation of Rickettsia tillamookensis (Rickettsiales: Rickettsiaceae) From Ixodes pacificus (Acari: Ixodidae) From Multiple Regions of California - PubMed
					

The western black-legged tick (Ixodes pacificus) is the most frequently identified human-biting tick species in the western United States and the principal vector of at least three recognized bacterial pathogens of humans. A potentially pathogenic Rickettsia species, first described in 1978 and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We mentioned the post-vax paralysis video in post #1,606, and the tick that implicates this girl's symptoms we believe to be Ixodes holocyclus. Indeed, this tick trajectory will lead to E.C. Holmes and his co-author, Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC, Kunming Institute of Zoology) for tick-vectored SFTS.

We also note the Team Halo link to H. Clifford Lane, which is the link to SARS2 mutation, D614G (VSV pseudoparticle production, VSV basis for ebola vaccine):

Ebola Vaccine / HC Lane / London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine / Janssen Vaccines and Prevention, Leiden, The Netherlands








						Randomized Trial of Vaccines for Zaire Ebola Virus Disease - PubMed
					

No safety concerns were identified in this trial. With all three vaccine regimens, immune responses were seen from day 14 through month 12. (Funded by the National Institutes of Health and others; PREVAC ClinicalTrials.gov number, NCT02876328; EudraCT numbers, 2017-001798-18 and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





The E.C. Holmes link to tick paralysis caused by Ixodes holocyclus (comparing post #1,606) is here:

Jun 2019  Marie Bashir Institute, U. of Sydney / Healthier Rats Have More Ticks








						Peri-urban black rats host a rich assembly of ticks and healthier rats have more ticks - PubMed
					

The black rat Rattus rattus has a distribution that includes much of Earth's terrestrial surface, and has adapted to exploit both habitats extensively modified by humans and rural habitats. Despite the fact that R. rattus are nearly ubiquitous, few studies have investigated urban or peri-urban...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The most abundant species was Ixodes holocyclus.'


ZC45 came from Zhoushan Island, Zhejiang Province, and is neurotropic in Rattus norvegicus. This is similar to the Singapore situation:

Mar 2006 Semaku Island, Singapore / Ixodes granulatus








						The tick Ixodes granulatus infests Rattus rattus populating a small island offshore of Singapore - PubMed
					

The ixodid tick Ixodes granulosus Supino 1897 was found infesting Rattus rattus in Semakau island, one of the small offshore islands fringing Singapore to the south. None of the examined R. rattus from the other islands fringing Singapore, or from Singapore island were found infested. Ixodes...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We have already mentioned the RGD sequence found in ixodegrin from Ixodes scapularis, vector of Lyme disease.

May 1995 Decreased Longevity of Ixodes scapularis Molting from Immatures Fed on Rattus norvegicus








						Reduced longevity of Dermacentor variabilis and Ixodes scapularis (Acari: Ixodidae) molting from immatures fed on Rattus norvegicus - PubMed
					

Nymphal and adult Dermacentor variabilis (Say) molting from larvae and nymphs, respectively, that fed on a Holtzman strain of Rattus norvegicus demonstrated reduced longevity compared with those from immature stages that fed on albino laboratory mice, Mus musculus. The decrease in survivorship...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Once again, does the mRNA "vaccine" contain the RGD motif, and if it does not, why was it removed?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

We link NIH Tick sialogenins to the very day Fau Chi testified to the U.S. Senate on 'Dual Use,' the day the second sick Mojiang miner shuffled into the Kunming Hospital:

26 Ap 2012 NIH Tick Disintegrin








						Disintegrins from hematophagous sources - PubMed
					

Bloodsucking arthropods are a rich source of salivary molecules (sialogenins) which inhibit platelet aggregation, neutrophil function and angiogenesis. Here we review the literature on salivary disintegrins and their targets. Disintegrins were first discovered in snake venoms, and were...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....sialogenins.... snake venom....in order to identify tripeptide motifs RGD, KGD, VGD, MLD, RTS. WGD or RED.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Though the tripeptide motif that links Fau Chi's NIH motifs (post #1,624) to Biden's Metabiota motifs, as well as to Worobey's coelacanth foamy virus, is here:

12 Aug 2019 Metabiota Simian Foamy Virus from Chlorocebus


			Simian foamy virus isolate CMR-0078 DNA polymerase (Pol) gene, partial - Nucleotide - NCBI
		

'....RKD....'

The RKD motif links to the RGD motif due to both binding to the alphavbeta5 integrins:

May 2011 University of Singapore / Isthmin /RKD motif / Death-Promoting Effect on Endothelial Cells








						Isthmin exerts pro-survival and death-promoting effect on endothelial cells through alphavbeta5 integrin depending on its physical state - PubMed
					

Isthmin (ISM) is a 60 kDa secreted-angiogenesis inhibitor that suppresses tumor growth in mouse and disrupts vessel patterning in zebrafish embryos. It selectively binds to alphavbeta5 (αvβ5) integrin on the surface of endothelial cells (ECs), but the mechanism of its antiangiogenic action...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....through a novel RKD motif on endothelial cells....alphavbeta5 integrin....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Metabiota's simian foamy virus RKD motif most closely links to the chron for the emergence of SARS2 in Aug 2019 (Huff, The Truth About Wuhan).


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

This is a good one.



			https://twitter.com/FoolsMultiply
		

'@8h @jhas5 "3 natural Deer mice (American)"
@18h @lissnup "I would really appreciate a serious discussion among qualified experts why SARS2 transmits in only four lab animals, all of which are found in NIAID's Rocky Mountain Laboratories, where Vincent Munster, PhD., is Chief of the Virus Ecology Unit.'

Badger2 is not an expert, though Rocky Mountain labs is not far from where, in Montana, the SARS1 furin ghost was discovered. Then too, the RGD motif found for Ixodes scapularis indeed links to "deer mice (American)" which is the white-footed field mouse, Peromyscus, which mouse joins deer themselves in the Lyme disease cycle.

For the furin ghost of SARS1, see Elon Musk's referral to the Supotnitsky Russian report. (USMB search 'Supotnitsky').


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Supotnitsky, Post #1,431





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

https://nypost.com/2022/03/26/hunter-biden-played-role-in-funding-us-bio-labs-contractor-in-ukraine-e-mails/



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Post #1,357 Missoula, Montana: Furin Ghost Spontaneous Deletions





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

@20 h, Fenton is told that...."We regret to inform you that your manuscript is inappropriate for posting." https://twitter.com/profnfenton '....Following rejection without explanation by preprint server @arxiv our paper exposing anomalies in the ONS vaxx mortality data has now also been rejected...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




On Dr. Quay's Twitter page (24 Aug 2022), one can see that the RGD link to Chinese ZC45 coronavirus contains deletions: 'RGDP---', three of them.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

"Shut. It. Down."


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

'@8h Shut. It. Down.'

The screen shot @ Jikky's, however, does not give the reader the Pubmed abstract number with which to retrieve this report on synthetic SARS2. They used mouse hepatitis virus, which links to Chinese military virus ZC45. They experimented with remdesivir, though the reader does not get to learn of the results of that experiment. Tracking the sequences mentioned will only lead to nucleotide sequences, not amino acid sequences.

This is the report:
Rapid Reconstruction of SARS-CoV-2








						Rapid reconstruction of SARS-CoV-2 using a synthetic genomics platform - PubMed
					

Reverse genetics has been an indispensable tool to gain insights into viral pathogenesis and vaccine development. The genomes of large RNA viruses, such as those from coronaviruses, are cumbersome to clone and manipulate in Escherichia coli owing to the size and occasional instability of the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Remdesivir Experiment. One day before the experiment, Vero E6 cells were seeded in 24-well plates....were infected with synSARS-CoV-2 GFP (green fluorescent protein).'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Brook Jackson: Supreme Court Approves DeSantis's Investigation


			https://twitter.com/IamBrookJackson
		

'@17h Florida Supreme Court.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

This is the kind of discourse that cuts the mustard:

7 Dec 2022 Dr. Robert Malone's Full Testimony
'....pseudouridine....inflammation....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

badger2 said:


> This reminds badger2 of the effects on a canine from the bite of the Australian Holocyclus tick:
> 
> Video: Post-Vax, Wheelchair-Bound


We link the post-vax video here with this one for tick paralysis:


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Biden Investigation/DeSantis Investigation, continued

Jikky's post of the synthetic SARS2 (this thread, post #1,630) is based on mouse hepatitis coronavirus, so to compare toxic tick saliva with the fact that the African Metabiota coronavirus from Malacomys swamp rat is not published, we use an alternate trajectory:

Rat Coronavirus SDAV








						Primary structure of the sialodacryoadenitis virus genome: sequence of the structural-protein region and its application for differential diagnosis - PubMed
					

Sialodacryoadenitis virus (SDAV) is a coronavirus that is commonly found in laboratory rats and that causes sialodacryoadenitis and respiratory illness. We cloned and sequenced the 3' terminal 9.8 kb of the genomic RNA and analyzed the structure of the viral genome. As with mouse hepatitis...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....This is the first report on the comprehensive genetic information of any rat coronavirus....mouse hepatitis serogroup....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Note the FGDS sequence in the sialodacryoadenitis virus (post #1,634).

Dr. Malone mentions pseudouridine in the video (post #1,632). We have already mentioned the RGD motif shown on Dr. Quay's Twitter page for 24 Aug) for the ZC45 virus. Dr. Quay was one of the first to study pseudouridine phenomenon, for the original entries at Pubmed are Quay, et al:

1975 Quay SC, et al








						Separate regulation of transport and biosynthesis of leucine, isoleucine, and valine in bacteria - PubMed
					

Since both transport activity and the leucine biosynthetic enzymes are repressed by growth on leucine, the regulation of leucine, isoleucine, and valine biosynthetic enzymes was examined in Escherichia coli K-12 strain EO312, a constitutively derepressed branched-chain amino acid transport...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




1978 Quay SC, et al / HisT








						Branched-chain amino acid transport regulation in mutants blocked in tRNA maturation and transcriptional termination - PubMed
					

The regulation of branched-chain amino acid transport and binding protein biosynthesis was studied in Escherichia coli strains containing hisT (the structural gene for pseudouridine synthetase) and rho (the structural gene for the mRNA transcriptional termination factor rho) mutations. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We have already mentioned "subtilisin-like" at USMB.

Mar 1995 Roche Institute, New Jersey / HisT Bacillus subtilis








						Purification, cloning, and properties of the tRNA psi 55 synthase from Escherichia coli - PubMed
					

tRNA pseudouridine 55 (psi 55) synthase, the enzyme that is specific for the conversion of U55 to psi 55 in the m5U psi CG loop in most tRNAs, has been purified from Escherichia coli and cloned. On SDS gels, a single polypeptide chain with a mass of 39.7 kDa was found. The gene is a previously...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....There was a high homology with a fragment of B. subtilis gene that may produce the analogous enzyme.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

The subtilisin-like phenomenon for HisT/pseudouridine (post #1,635) link back to the enzymes for Beluga whale disintegrin, which is host to its own coronavirus:

Post #1,546





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Dr. McCullough back on Twitter: https://twitter.com/P_McCulloughMD



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....subtilisin-like catalytic domain....'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

So for the rat coronavirus and HE peptide FGDS in post #1,634, we can now compare the Sorensen-Dalgleish-Susrud report for Baric's UNC virus as they have noted: increased electrical charge on the spike protein (USMB search: 'Sorensen et al'):

Aug 2020 Germany








						Photoresponsive hybrid hydrogel with a dual network of agarose and a self-assembling peptide - PubMed
					

Responsive hybrid hydrogels composed of a self-assembling low molecular weight gelator and a polymeric network are of particular interest for the development of smart nanomaterials. Key advantages of such hybrid hydrogels are their ease in preparation as well as their unique mechanical...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....a photoresponsive peptide AAP-FGDS, which exhibits excellent photochemical properties and highly reversible rheological properties....allows the fixation of a different shape programmed by mechanical deformation.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

DeSantis-Biden Investigation, continued

Quay's 1978 study (post #1,635) mentions branched-chain amino acids. We mentioned branched-chain amino acids as a SARS2 modus operandi, here:

13 Oct 2021 Post #113





						Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine linked to rare blood disease - Israeli study
					

Scrolling down to (18) on Hooper’s page, will retrieve the excerpt.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....a suspect strategy of coronaviruses for manipulating branched-chain amino acids (V,I,L) as a  modus operandi....'

L above, is leucine.

So when combining Dr. Malone's pseudouridine with Dr. Quay's branched-chain amino acids as a Pubmed search, there is:

Ap 1996 Wolfgang Goethe University, Germany / Ullrich-Turner Syndrome / Leucine








						The effect of human growth hormone therapy on L-(methyl-2H3)-leucine turnover and urinary pseudouridine concentration in patients with Ullrich-Turner syndrome - PubMed
					

The protein metabolism of patients with Ullrich-Turner syndrome is influenced by hGH in an age dependent manner. In a clinical setting, pseudouridine, an easily determined derivative of ribonucleic acids, may be able to replace the tedious work with expensive stable isotopes when questions...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....8.7-19 years of age....ideal moment of oestrogen supplementation when girls with U-TS are treated with hGh in early adolescence.'

So what? So then we add clotting to the search term, 'Ullrich-Turner clotting' and retrieve this report, which will now link to Brook Jackson's (@IamBrookJackson) questions about Pfizer troponin studies:

Aug 2021 Poland: Ullrich-Turner / Factor XI / Female Hemophilia / Partial Thromboplastin Time








						Hemophilia A and C in a female: The first case report in literature - PubMed
					

Although Von Willebrand disease is the most common hereditary bleeding disorder in females, other rare diseases could be suspected such as Hemophilia. X-linked Hemophilia should be kept in mind as a differential diagnosis in any female patient suffering from hemorrhage.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'First case report....activated partial thromboplastin time, Factor VII, VIII, XI.'

The thromboplastin time will link to such things as tick-bite paralysis, and we have already posted on the Quay/Factor XI assemblage at USMB.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

We noticed Quay's Factor XI on 23 Aug 2022:

Post #1,174





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Both URLs are correctly transcribed.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Above, just as we have questioned H. Clifford Lane's (Fauci's deputy) familial DNA connections to an acarologist also amed Lane for the Western Black-Legged tick, Ixodes pacificus, so too there is a tick link to E.C. Holmes's co-author, Yong-Zhen Zhang (Beijing CDC) for SFTS:

Dec 2022 Partial Thromboplastin Time / Fatal SFTS








						Fatal patients with severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome in China - PubMed
					

The fatal outcome was developed in rather a short course after the disease onset of SFTS. High vigilance should be put on the key time points when the severe worsening and severe complications occur.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....People's Liberation Army General Hospital....Xiao-Ai Zhang.'

Is Xiao-Ai Zhang related to Yong-Zhen Zhang?


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

The People's Liberation Army's virus ZC45 was collected from Zhoushan Island early in the year 2017. Helping to answer Brook Jackson's questions about Pfizer troponin studies is this report:

Mar 2017 17-Year-Old Male / Chest Pain / Thromboplastin-Troponin








						A 17-Year-Old With Chest Pain - PubMed
					

A 17-year-old male subject with a history of deep venous thrombosis presented with acute unilateral severe chest pain. His examination was nonspecific, and vital signs were normal. His initial laboratory evaluation revealed mild thrombocytopenia, elevated troponin levels, and critically elevated...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....history of deep venous thrombosis....mild thrombocytopenia, elevated troponin.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

The report for the 17-year-old states, 'Recent studies have found little diagnostic value of troponin measurements in pediatric patients presenting with chest pain....no data available in children regarding the correlation between elevated troponin levels and prognosis, but it has been found to correlate in adults.'


----------



## badger2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Questions for the new year will include Baric's RsSHC014 virus spike, which shows a D at position 22, though there may be a coronavirus sequence with a tryptophan (W) at or nearby position 22 of the spike. Position 442 is also questionable for W. Therefore, the troponin I inhibitory peptide being tryptophan labeled will be further studied in posts to this thread ~ 3 Jan 2023.

Rhinolophus sinicus / RsSHC014 Genome


			Bat SARS-like coronavirus RsSHC014, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
		


U. of Iowa / Troponin I Inhibitory Peptide / Tryptophan Labeling








						Interaction of troponin C and troponin C fragments with troponin I and the troponin I inhibitory peptide - PubMed
					

We have quantitated the interactions of two rabbit skeletal troponin C fragments with troponin I and the troponin I inhibitory peptide. The calcium binding properties of the fragments and the ability of the fragments to exert control in the regulated actomyosin ATPase assay have also been...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2023)

Twitterists apparently missed it, DRASTIC apparently missed it, and Chan and Ridley's "Viral" also missed it: the Fauci link to the Mojiang mine.

6 Oct 2021 Post #34
https://www.usmessageboard,com/threads/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine-linked-to-rare-blood-disease-israeli-study.923015/page-2#post-28026618

One good reason for Zheng-li Shi to deceptively toy with the naming of RaTG13 bat virus from the Mojiang mine would be to cover the tracks that lead to this coincidence.

Furthermore, Sharri Markson's "What Really Happened in Wuhan" also seems to have missed the connection.

Ironically, Chan and Ridley come super-close to making the connection, here:

'It is not clear if Dr. Hu's work, funded by the NIH, fell under the type of gain-of-function research for which the new US federal funding had been paused. Dr. Anthony Fauci, head of the NIAID, had helpfully defined gain-of-function research back in 2012 in a speech: "What historically investigators have done is to actually create gain-of-function by making mutations, passage/adaption or other newer genetic techniques such as reverse genetics and genetic re-assortment." '
(Chan and Ridley, Viral, Gain of Function, p. 189)

Chan and Ridley do not give the citation for this speech in their book. It was from the 2012 conference "Gain-of-Function Research on HPAI H5N1 Viruses." Fau Chi's testimony to the US Senate occurred on 26 Ap 2012, the first ill Mojiang miner going into the hospital on 25 Ap 2012.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2023)

Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine linked to rare blood disease - Israeli study
					

This is just another dangerous effect of these vaccines... there are so many... heart, paralysis and the list goes on and on....it's so depressing what they are doing to the people....they are killing them.....a slow death...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2023)

What we are suggesting is to align the 2012 chron. Musk also does not see the Fauci-Mojiang connection, which came before the one Musk mentions, here:

Musk @28 Dec


			https://twitter.com/BillyBostickson
		

'....Musk: "Gain-of-function" in this context is just another way of saying "bioweapon"....important to note that Fauci authored 2012 paper arguing for GoF research." '

The paper Musk is referring to is dated 28 May 2012, whereas Fau had already addressed the US Senate on "dual use" on 26 Ap 2012, (as the Mojiang miners were going into hospital [italics]). The first ill miner went into Kunming Hospital on the 25th, when Fau was polishing what he would say to the US Senate the next day.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2023)

We mentioned Baric's RsSHC014 virus and tryptophan (W) in post #1,643. One reason Baric would set up and take notice about tryptophans in the spike of RsSHC014 would be because neither SARS1 nor SARS2 contains a tryptophan (W) at position 443 of the spike. Both are serines (S) for SARS1 &2. Tryptophans are not commonly found in coronavirus mutations.

In addition, there is a KGD motif that links to ticks, located at position 391-393 in the RsSHC014 spike. We mentioned the KGD motif for sialogenins and venoms in post #1,624 for tick disintegrins:
Post #1,624





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Biden Investigation, continued  We will place some Metabiota information from other posts in proximity to this post for ease in archiving:  21 Dec 2022 Hunter Biden Retains Top Defense Lawyer Ahead of Expected GOP Probes https://yahoo.com/gma/hunter-biden-retains-top-defense-233116262.html...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




RsSHC014 was found on the southern shore of Lake Dian, Yunnan Province, China, on 17 Ap 2011, by Zheng-li Shi, Peter Daszak, et al, and is the controversial virus (see Sorensen and Dalgleish) manipulated in Baric's North Carolina lab. The spike of this manipulated virus carries an increased electrical charge, according to Sorensen and Dalgleish, which claim has yet to be refuted.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2023)

Those who have read the Sorensen/Dalgleish paper mentioned in post #1,647 will have been ahead of the crowd in the forensics of cancer. Baric was using lung cancer cells (Calu-3) in which to grow bat coronaviruses.



			https://twitter.com/KeithEv84928885


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2023)

Spikegate, 2023

Baric's RsSHC014 spike KGD motif mentioned in post # 1,647 will link to Spikegate via ticks and ovaries:



			https://twitter.com/hashtag/spikegate?src=hashtag_click
		

'....zebrafish injected with fragment 16-165....adverse effects on liver, kidney, ovary and brain tissues.'

A comparative examination of a cattle tick that sports a KGD motif links to ovaries:

Rhipicephalus microplus KGD Motif





						UniProt
					






					uniprot.org
				



'....Submitted name: putative conserved secreted protein ovary overexpressed.'

Whatever the amino acid sequence involved for the Spikegate zebrafish example above, the KGD motif of Baric's RsSHC014 spike @391-3 link overexpression to ovary adverse effects. 

We think this should be compared with Yong-Zhen Zhang's connection to surveillance of rural Yunnan women for cervical cancer, let alone Zhang's link to tick-vectored SFTSV (severe fever with thrombocytopenia syndrome virus). Indeed, it was Yong-Zhen Zhang who first gave the published genome of SARS2 to EC Holmes, who then gave it to the world.

'One was the paper that had been submitted to Nature on 7 Jan 2020 by Dr. Zhang Yongzhen's group, describing the first SARS-CoV-2 genome to be made public. Remember that his team had only obtained the sequence two days before submitting their manuscript to the journal, and Dr. Edward Holmes who was an author on the paper only had the genome for about an hour before posting it online on 11 Jan. Their paper had zoned right in on the spike receptor-binding domain, which continues to be the region of greatest interest....'
(Markson S, What Really Happened in Wuhan, pp. 223-4)


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2023)

DeSantis Vaccine Investigation, continued

Jikky invokes T-cell exhaustion on 29 Dec:


			https://twitter.com/TheJikky
		

'....You should know that miRNAs are involved in T-cell exhaustion.'

The RGD motif on the spike of SARS2 and other coronaviruses links precisely to T-cell differentiation:

Mar 2014 Yale University / RGD Motif-Driven T-Cell Differentiation








						Integrin-driven monocyte to dendritic cell conversion in modified extracorporeal photochemotherapy - PubMed
					

Due to clinical efficacy and safety profile, extracorporeal photochemotherapy (ECP) is a commonly used cell treatment for patients with cutaneous T cell lymphoma (CTCL) and graft-versus-host disease (GVHD). The capacity of ECP to induce dendritic antigen-presenting cell (DC)-mediated selective...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....RGD motif to drive monocyte-to-DC differentiation with high density RGD substrates supporting 51.4% differentiation via alphaVbeta3 and alphaVbeta1 integrin signaling.'

So these mRNA "vaccines" are forcing the cells to produce RGD motifs? How stupid is that?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2023)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

We'll now link Ralph Baric's UNC to epidermolysis bullosa and the RGD motif on the SARS2 spike @ position 403-5, "RGD."

Model, 24, with Rare Skin Disease Bares Scars








						Model, 24, with Rare Skin Disease Bares Scars to Raise Awareness: 'I Choose to Show the Body I Was Given'
					

Lucy Beall is a model and advocate who brings awareness to the rare condition epidermolysis bullosa




					yahoo.com
				



'....epidermolysis bullosa....'

SARS2 tissue tropism is reflected in the spike RGD motif, what tissues it adheres to via integrin binding:

Dec 1992 Department of Dermatology, UNC Chapel Hill / RGD Motif / Epidermolysis Bullosa








						Noncollagenous (NC1) domain of collagen VII resembles multidomain adhesion proteins involved in tissue-specific organization of extracellular matrix - PubMed
					

Type VII collagen (C7) is a stratified squamous epithelial basement membrane protein composed of three identical alpha chains, each consisting of a 145-kDa amino-terminal noncollagenous (NC1) domain and a 145-kDa carboxyl-terminal collagenous domain. Morphologic and biochemical studies have...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....adherence in genetic and autoimmune forms of epidermolysis bullosa....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2023)

Analyzing DEFUSE

Rossana says "Oh look, Wisconsin."


			https://twitter.com/Rossana38510044
		

'@15 Dec 2022 'Dr. Tonie Rocke....Baric as first, should be interviewed too.'

So this wildlife center located in the capital of Wisconsin is linked to Daszak and the Wuhan Institute of Virology.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2023)

Rossana's deep-dive into the Wisconsin/Illinois vaping connection:
'....Jul 2019....Wisconsin, Illinois....exhibited lung ground-glass opacities....e-cigarette devices....a SARS-CoV-2 antibody test is considered necessary....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2023)

Rossana's DEFUSE proposal is @ 15 Dec, which states, "We will structurally model and identify highly variable residue changes in the SARSr-CoV S RBD (receptor binding domain), use commercial gene blocks to introduce these changes singly or in combination into the S glycoprotein gene of the low risk parental strain and test ACE2 receptor usage."

So all of these researchers involved in the DEFUSE proposal now know that the SARS2 RGD motif, named at Uniprot the 'integrin binding motif' is located almost in the middle of the SARS2 RBD, @ positions 403-5. SARS2 RBD spans from position 319-541. Therefore, SARS1 RBD amino acid sequence requires a review.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2023)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

4 Jan 2023 Vaccine Probe








						DeSantis’s request for COVID vaccine probe denounced by health experts
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis’s (R) petition for a grand jury investigation into COVID-19 vaccines, in which he decries the ongoing vaccine campaign as “propaganda” by the Biden administration, is drawing fierce criticism from health experts. Physicians and public health experts say his request...




					yahoo.com
				



'....Both Benjamin and Schaffner pushed back against DeSantis's suggestion, stating that the risk of myocarditis was in fact higher in COVID-19 infections than in coronavirus immunizations.'

That's easy for these psychopaths to say, especially when no one knows for sure just what is in the "vaccines." It's easy to see the RGD motif in the SARS-CoV-2 infection, though the question for Pharma is whether or not they have included this motif in their mRNA shot. If it's not there, why did they remove it? Questions such as these are part and parcel of the DeSantis investigation.


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 9:44 AM)

Jikky's got the stuff.


			https://twitter.com/Jikkyleaks


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 9:57 AM)

DeSantis Investigation, continued

2 Jan 2023 Japan Investigates Vaccine Deaths








						Japan Launches Official Investigation Into Millions of COVID Vaccine Deaths - News Punch
					

Japan has launched an official investigation into the unprecedented numbers of people dying after receiving the Covid-19 vaccination.



					newspunch.com
				



'....body temperatures were unusually high at the time of death....'


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 10:17 AM)

RFK Jr.'s recent videos are deliberately not being posted to Youtube, his The Wuhan Cover-Up is due out on 14 Feb. Therefore, the best way is to scroll down to 30 Dec, here:


			https://twitter.com/netpoette


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 10:24 AM)

Have not found the speech on his Twitter page, though Kennedy is very active, and note Campbell's entry, here:


			https://twitter.com/RobertKernnedyJr


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 10:24 AM)

https://twitter.com/RobertKennedyJr


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 10:38 AM)

DeSantis Investigation, continued

Demasi's article details the DeSantis probe:








						Florida governor seeks accountability for COVID response 'blunders and falsehoods’
					

This week, Florida governor Ron DeSantis announced the establishment of a “Public Health Integrity Committee.” The committee will be tasked with making critical assessments of the health policies issued by the CDC, the FDA and other public health agencies, as well as conducting surveillance into...




					maryannedemasi.substack.com


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 10:53 AM)

Holmes and Zhang from Markson's What Really Happened in Wuhan were mentioned in post #1,649. Here is a Holmes video:


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 1:48 PM)

DeSantis Investigation, continued

Flutrackers 5 Jan 2023 @ 4:53AM, Circulating Spike Myocarditis








						Circulating Spike Protein Detected in Post-COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine Myocarditis - PubMed
					

Immunoprofiling of vaccinated adolescents and young adults revealed that the mRNA vaccine-induced immune responses did not differ between individuals who developed myocarditis and individuals who did not. However, free spike antigen was detected in the blood of adolescents and young adults who...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 2:03 PM)

badger2 said:


> DeSantis Investigation, continued
> 
> Flutrackers 5 Jan 2023 @ 4:53AM, Circulating Spike Myocarditis
> 
> ...


The Supplementary Material to this report shows elevated troponin, thus linking to Brook Jackson's Pfizer inquiry (USMB search 'brook jackson's').


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 2:12 PM)

Chan and Ridley devote an entire chapter to the furin cleavage site, though there are caveats:

'There are three reasons that this sort of sequence matters so much: it appears to play a big role in making the virus more infectious; it seems to be unique to this virus among all the sarbecoviruses; and it is the sort of sequence in exactly the location that scientists have been deliberately inserting into other coronaviruses.'
(Chan and Ridley, Viral, p. 202)

'Despite the clear correlation between the furin cleavage and cell-cell fusion, there is as yet no evidence that this cleavage also enhances coronavirus infectivity. Rather, in a direct comparison the specific infectivities of MHV-A59 with cleaved and uncleaved spikes appeared to be indistinguishable, as were the kinetics by which these viruses initiated infection.
....
Collectively these data seem to indicate that the infectivity of coronaviruses does not depend on cleavage of the spike protein into the S! and S2 subunits.'
(Bosch and Rottier, Nidovirus Entry Into Cells, Ch. 11 Nidoviruses, ASM Press [2008] p.160)


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 3:26 PM)

PEDV (porcine) coronavirus shows solid evidence for sudden death in the host, so we'll be taking a closer look at it.

 Dowd's Book, Cause Unknown
@ 1:45, mentions a shift from old to young
@ 2:44 sudden cardiac death which shows a Pubmed report.


			https://twitter.com/lissnup
		

'@9h'


----------



## badger2 (Thursday at 5:10 PM)

Notes on PEDV and Sudden Death

Post #1,651 mentioned the model with epidermolysis bullosa. We add this to the file:

Oct 2016 U. Minn. / EB mir-29 Loss-of-Function Mutation / Col7A1








						miR-29 Regulates Type VII Collagen in Recessive Dystrophic Epidermolysis Bullosa - PubMed
					

Recessive dystrophic epidermolysis bullosa (RDEB) is a complex inherited skin disorder caused by loss-of-function mutations in the COL7A1 gene. For an effective treatment of this disorder to be realized, both a thorough understanding of the regulation of COL7A1 and an understanding of the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Because U. Minnesota is also citadel for American pig farming, the trajectory for epidermolysis bullosa mir-29 sets the stage for more on microRNAs. Jikky has recently mentioned them here:


The report mentions such microRNAs as mir-21. So a Pubmed search, 'mir-21 porcine' yields a Chinese military link:

Feb 2021 Fourth Military Medical University, Xi'an / Mir-21








						Injectable hydrogel with MSNs/microRNA-21-5p delivery enables both immunomodification and enhanced angiogenesis for myocardial infarction therapy in pigs - PubMed
					

Current therapeutic strategies such as angiogenic therapy and anti-inflammatory therapy for treating myocardial infarction have limited success. An effective approach may benefit from resolution of excessive inflammation combined with enhancement of angiogenesis. Here, we developed a...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




One Twitterist page does mention Fourth Military Medical, and it was seemingly from Xi'an.

So this study from May 2019 shows that uncontrolled microRNA can cause sudden death in pigs:

May 2019 Italy, UK, US / Porcine Sudden Death / MicroRNA








						MicroRNA therapy stimulates uncontrolled cardiac repair after myocardial infarction in pigs - PubMed
					

Prompt coronary catheterization and revascularization have markedly improved the outcomes of myocardial infarction, but have also resulted in a growing number of surviving patients with permanent structural damage of the heart, which frequently leads to heart failure. There is an unmet clinical...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....However, subsequent persistent and uncontrolled expression of the microRNA resulted in sudden arrhythmic death of most of the pigs.'

Seemingly, it was from Chan and Ridley's Viral that the manipulation of PEDV was mentioned, recalling that PEDV is the main coronavirus genome that causes sudden death in the host (pigs).


----------



## badger2 (Friday at 11:30 AM)

Notes on PEDV and Sudden Death, continued

As far as is known, Big Pharma has not mentioned coronaviruses that can cause sudden death in the host that (also [italics]) link to SARS2 infection or "vaccination" against that infection. The RGD motif that links Parkinson's disease genetics is the same three-amino-acid motif found on the spike protein of SARS2 (positions 403-5). Do mRNA "vaccines" contain the RGD motif, or do they not? Because this Parkinson's example was vaccinated with both mRNA and adenovirus-based vector vaccine:

Besides arrhythmic sudden death in adult pigs, PEDV also causes back muscle necrotization in the host. Therefore, we now link those symptoms to this report from this Twitterist:


			https://twitter.com/S1_Be_BioWeapon
		

'....A Case Report: Multifocal Necrotizing Encephalitis and Myocarditis after BNT162b2 Vaccination Against COVID-19.'

As that report states, ' first vaccinated in May 2021 with the ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 vector vaccine....'

The links above are that unlike other coronaviruses, PEDV can grow in African Green Monkey kidney cells. SARS2 can also grow in these cells. The Parkinson's patient first received ChAdOx1, a chimpanzee-based vaccine, and the adenovirus used in it came from a chimp found in The Gambia.

So in review, the RGD motif links to Parkinson's:








						Oxidized/deamidated-ceruloplasmin dysregulates choroid plexus epithelial cells functionality and barrier properties via RGD-recognizing integrin binding - PubMed
					

Choroid plexus epithelial cells (CPEpiCs) determine the composition of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) and constitute the blood-CSF barrier (BCSFB), functions that are altered in neurodegenerative diseases. In Parkinson's disease (PD) the pathological environment oxidizes and deamidates the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Friday at 11:36 AM)

The RGD link is that Worobey's co-author mentioned above is for the RGD motif gain-of-susceptibility phenotype against the fungal pathogen in plants, and the German Parkinson's report in post #1,668, "Oxidised/deaminated ceruloplasmin dysregulation" states, '....undergoes a gain of RGD-recognizing integrin binding....'


----------



## badger2 (Saturday at 12:39 PM)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

Did the mandate have no limits to the number of license plates the prisoner would stamp out in the cell's factory? Most of the time, the difference between a medicine and a poison is the amount.

Jikkyleaks @ 21 h


			https://twitter.com/Jikkyleaks
		

'....436 billion copies of spike protein circulating freely in plasma....their hearts will never recover....'


----------



## badger2 (Saturday at 1:04 PM)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

Jikkyleaks @ 22 h
'....Brigham and Women's Hospital....Dr. Alter has been employed by Moderna since Oct 2022....'

So the lysine in the Omicron vaccine-linked mutation, N969K, also links to Brigham and Women's Hospital, here:

24 Oct 2022 Post #1,267





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

The report in post #1,260 mentions similarity of SARS-CoV-2 to human ENaC.  2016 Israel / Human ENaC https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26772908 '....Keywords: Renin-Angiotensin-Aldosterone system.'  We linked the aorta to this system in post #62 of this thread...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Saturday at 1:17 PM)

Biden Investigation, continued

More on this from 5 Jan 2023:


			https://twitter.com/gdemaneuf
		

'....One can also see that the new administration was in broad agreement with the State Dep fact sheet released by Pompeo....the outgoing administration is even said to have validated that fact sheet with the new administration....'


----------



## badger2 (Saturday at 2:22 PM)

Russia detects no Kraken Omicron:

7 Jan 2023 Sputnik News: Russia Detects No Cases of Kraken Omicron Strain








						Russia Detects No Cases of Kraken Omicron Strain
					

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Russian consumer safety watchdog Rospotrebnadzor said on Saturday that the Kraken new Omicron strain has not been detected in Russia, with the situation being closely monitored by the country's health care authorities.




					sputniknews.com


----------



## badger2 (Saturday at 2:32 PM)

Living east of Great Salt Lake will likely exacerbate respiratory conditions for people in the years to come.

Great Salt Lake Disappearance








						Great Salt Lake on track to disappear in five years, scientists warn
					

Without dramatic cuts to water consumption, Utah's Great Salt Lake is on track to disappear within five years, a dire new report warns, imperiling ecosystems and exposing millions of people to toxic dust from the drying lake bed. The report, led by researchers at Brigham Young University and...




					yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Saturday at 2:55 PM)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

What amino acid changes are involved in this resistance?

Flutrackers: Triple-Vaccinated XBB.1 Resistance





						Lancet correspondence - Neutralisation sensitivity of the SARS-CoV-2 XBB.1 lineage -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Neutralisation sensitivity of the SARS-CoV-2 XBB.1 lineage   Prerna Arora (https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(22)00831-3/fulltext#)  Anne Cossmann (https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(22)00831-3/fulltext#)  Sebastian R Schulz...



					flutrackers.com
				



'....plasma triple-vaccinated individuals had almost no detectable neutralizing activity against XBB.1.'


----------



## badger2 (Saturday at 3:36 PM)

DeSantis "Vaccine" Investigation, continued

Jikky mentioned T-cell exhaustion in post #1,650. Here we link it to cancer:

Flutrackers.com / Cancer / Triple-Vaxxed Lymphocyte Exhaustion





						Front Oncol   . Evidence of exhausted lymphocytes after the third anti-SARS-CoV-2 vaccine dose in cancer patients -  		 		FluTrackers News and Information
					

Front Oncol   . 2022 Dec 20;12:975980. doi: 10.3389/fonc.2022.975980. eCollection 2022. Evidence of exhausted lymphocytes after the third anti-SARS-CoV-2 vaccine dose in cancer patients   Javier David Benitez Fuentes...



					flutrackers.com


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 1:22 PM)

Apparently due to a shortage, covid cremations are now happening on-site:

From Twitter @BillyBostickson 


			https://thaienquirer.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/China_Covid_Cremation-Street-December-2022-1.mp4
		




			https://thaienquirer.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/China_Covid_Cremation_Street-December-2022-2.mp4


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 1:23 PM)

The videos are here:


			https://twitter.com/BillyBostickson


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 1:28 PM)

Markson has produced an impressive book, What Really Happened in Wuhan.


			https://twitter.com/SharriMarkson


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 1:41 PM)

What is absurd is that neither Dr. Aseem Malhotra nor Joseph Fraiman seem to have mentioned PEDV, the only proven coronavirus link to sudden death in the host:


			https://twitter.com/DrAseemMalhotra


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 1:53 PM)

To link PEDV to sudden death in the host, is also to link PEDV to (reverse zoonosis [italics]), and we have already linked HCoV-229E to the RGD motif of the SARS2 spike:

Ralph S. Baric and Damon J. Deming, 2008
'Several examples of emergent viruses illustrate the coronaviruses' ability to expand their host range. For instance, porcine epidemic diarrhea virus, an economically significant cause of severe swine gastroenteritis in Europe and Asia, is closely related to HCoV-229E and is believed to be the result of transmission from humans to swine.'
(Nidoviruses, Ch. 4 Genetics and Reverse Genetics of Nidoviruses)

Linda J. Saif
'Features of PEDV not seen in TGE (transmissible gastroenteritis) are acute back muscle necrosis and, occasionally, sudden death in finishing and adult pigs.'
(Nidoviruses, Ch. 18 Coronaviruses of Livestock and Poultry)


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 2:59 PM)

Ebright is on to a very important topic: antibiotics.


			https://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 3:06 PM)

On COVID politics, from @Bryce_Nickels Twitter:
Kevin McCarthy is Already Inviting the Next Pandemic Mess








						Kevin McCarthy Is Already Inviting the Next Pandemic Mess
					

The new speaker could help us beat COVID-19 and prepare for future trouble. He’s gearing up to do the opposite.



					thedailybeast.com


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 3:45 PM)

29 Dec 2022 Japan: ACE2 Decoy


			https://biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022/12/29.522275v1.full
		

'....Compared with the original Wuhan strain, Omicron deep mutational scanning (DMS) analysis showed that no single amino acid mutation in the RBD escaped engineered ACE2 decoy....we evaluated the cardiotoxicity....we minimized predictable risk of drug toxicity in the final drug candidate....produced no escape mutants....'

Miles Davis: Decoy


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 3:48 PM)

We deliberately chose the original MTV Decoy video because of the Kandinskyesque visuals near the end of the video. The reader can find it at youtube.


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 3:52 PM)

Japan: ACE2 Decoy Broadly Neutralizes Omicron








						An engineered ACE2 decoy broadly neutralizes Omicron subvariants and shows therapeutic effect in SARS-CoV-2-infected cynomolgus macaques
					

The Omicron variant continuously evolves under the humoral immune pressure obtained by vaccination and SARS-CoV-2 infection and the resultant Omicron subvariants exhibit further immune evasion and antibody escape. Engineered ACE2 decoy composed of high-affinity ACE2 and IgG1 Fc domain is an...




					biorxiv.org


----------



## badger2 (Monday at 4:06 PM)

There many versions of Mile Davis's Decoy. Some are awful. Only the MTV original introduces Kandinsky-esque visuals near the end of the video.


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 11:10 AM)

RFK Jr's book, The Wuhan Cover-Up, is due out on Valentine's Day. This Australian Whistleblower:








						@Jikkyleaks Australian Whistleblower
					

Everyone is doing their part to help people understand the Covid-19 "fake vaccine" data and shenanigans within our corrupt governments and health officials. I only just discovered @JikkyLeaks last night (apparently the account spent most ...




					pennybutler.com


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 11:30 AM)

Another important investigative Twitter page:


			https://twitter.com/KanekoaTheGreat


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 11:49 AM)

@ 1h, McCullough's short video:


			https://twitter.com/healthbyjames
		

'This requires more attention.'

@ 2h, 'This is being suppressed'


			https://twitter.com/healthbyjames
		


This is getting interesting. Stopping the scrolling video (@2h), the reader may note '1p36 deletion.' Yes, this can be expounded upon. It links to Parkinson's PINK1 gene, which is located at 1p36. We have already linked the RGD motif of SARS2 to Parkinson's. (USMB search 'RGD')


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 11:59 AM)

So with 1p36, @healthbyjames makes an extremely important connection. We reinforce the connection by noting the RGD motif found on the spike protein of SARS2 and the same motif linking to 1p36:

Nov 2003 University of Texas Anderson Cancer Center / Insulin-Like Growth Factor Protein 2 / RGD Motif








						IIp45, an insulin-like growth factor binding protein 2 (IGFBP-2) binding protein, antagonizes IGFBP-2 stimulation of glioma cell invasion - PubMed
					

Our previous studies have shown that insulin-like growth factor binding protein 2 (IGFBP-2) is frequently overexpressed in the highly invasive glioblastoma multiforme (GBM). By using a yeast two-hybrid system, we identified a gene, invasion inhibitory protein 45 (IIp45), whose protein product...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....1p36....RGD motif....'


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 1:33 PM)

Ebright reminds readers about the vote:


			https://twitter.com/R_H_Ebright
		

'@ 57 m....As part of the rules package that passed the House 220-213 on Monday night, the 12-member Select Committee on the Coronavirus Response will be charged with examining the origins of the pandemic, including federal funding for gain-of-function research.'


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 2:54 PM)

badger2 said:


> So with 1p36, @healthbyjames makes an extremely important connection. We reinforce the connection by noting the RGD motif found on the spike protein of SARS2 and the same motif linking to 1p36:
> 
> Nov 2003 University of Texas Anderson Cancer Center / Insulin-Like Growth Factor Protein 2 / RGD Motif
> 
> ...


1p36 above, links to papillomavirus-16-transformed foreskin:

Jul 2006 UC San Francisco / HPV-16-Transformed Foreskin








						Molecular cytogenetic characterization of human papillomavirus16-transformed foreskin keratinocyte cell line 16-MT - PubMed
					

Anogenital cancers are closely associated with human papillomavirus (HPV), and HPV-infected individuals, particularly those with high-grade dysplasias, are at increased risk for cervical and anal cancers. Although genomic instability has been documented in HPV-infected keratinocytes, the full...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....(1qter--->1q25::1p36.1--->1qter)....'

We now link E.C. Holmes's co-author, Yong-Zhen Zhang, to 1p36 for rural Chinese female surveillance of cervical cancer in Yunnan and elsewhere in China. Zhang attended the Kunming Institute of Zoology, which is the zoology counterpart for zoologist E.C. Holmes. This Kunming Institute of Zoology was also involved in bat identification, confirming Rhinolophus affinis for the Mojiang miners (26 Ap 2012) as Fauci was testifying to the US Senate.

Some Yong-Zhen Zhang Publications

1.) 2011 Johns Hopkins








						Life-style and genital human papillomavirus in a cross-sectional survey in Shanxi Province, China - PubMed
					

The HPV prevalence rate was lowest among child bearing women aged 25-34 year. Also, personal hygiene is significantly associated with the HPV infection in this area, regardless of age.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2.) Jun 2011








						Evaluation of primary HPV-DNA testing in relation to visual inspection methods for cervical cancer screening in rural China: an epidemiologic and cost-effectiveness modelling study - PubMed
					

This modelled analysis suggests that primary careHPV screening compares favourably to visual inspection screening methodologies in rural China, particularly if used as part of a regular screening program.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




3.) Jun 2014


			https://ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24642241
		


The transformative HPV-16/1p36.1 then links to Schwartz-Jampel syndrome for faulty encoding of the perlecan gene:

Schwartz-Jampel Syndrome / Perlecan








						Medical Definition of Schwartz-Jampel syndrome
					

Read medical definition of Schwartz-Jampel syndrome




					medicinenet.com
				



'....mutations in the gene encoding perlecan on chromosome 1p36.1.'


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 2:58 PM)

3.) A parallel study of careHPV and Hybrid Capture 2 human papillomavirus DNA testing for cervical cancer screening in rural China - PubMed


----------



## badger2 (Yesterday at 3:27 PM)

So Yong-Zhen Zhang and E.C. Holmes being co-authors of certain papers now link both of them to chromosome 1p36, which is the RGD motif/Parkinson's/PINK1 link:

PINK1








						PINK1 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'phosphatase and tensin homologue deleted on chromosome 10....PTEN....'

15 Aug 2016  PINK1 is a Negative Regulator of Growth








						PINK1 Is a Negative Regulator of Growth and the Warburg Effect in Glioblastoma
					

These findings offer a mechanistic rationale to attack aggressive brain cancers by reprogramming a critical metabolic pathway that sustains them.




					aacrjournals.org
				



'....transformed using random retroviral insertions....PINK1 is located on chromosome 1p36, a recurrent deleted hotspot for several cancers....'

@Jikkyleaks and other Twitterists have recently mentioned p53, though it's not clear if they've made the RGD connection for Parkinson's or the 1p36 connection to cancer. Dr. Quay shows the RGD motif from the military bat virus, ZC45, on 24 Aug 2022: 'RGDPdeletiondeletiondeletion.'

Parkinson's / RGD Motif








						Oxidized/deamidated-ceruloplasmin dysregulates choroid plexus epithelial cells functionality and barrier properties via RGD-recognizing integrin binding - PubMed
					

Choroid plexus epithelial cells (CPEpiCs) determine the composition of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) and constitute the blood-CSF barrier (BCSFB), functions that are altered in neurodegenerative diseases. In Parkinson's disease (PD) the pathological environment oxidizes and deamidates the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Today at 1:00 PM)

@8h


			https://twitter.com/Jikkyleaks.com
		

'....What if I told you that you can detect somebody who has received a Pfizer vaccine by PCR? That person is "tagged." '


----------



## badger2 (Today at 4:21 PM)

https://twitter.com/Jikkyleaks


----------



## badger2 (Today at 4:58 PM)

What else could Russians find out about Macron's genome? Macron refused the test.
Putin-Macron


			https://twitter.com/JrmeC14


----------

